# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Black This Out, Want $6,000,000? We Need THE ENTIRE MONTH for Promotion & 25,000 Attendees

## Sentinelrv

*GOAL 1 - 25,000 Facebook Attendees
GOAL 2 - 12,000 Pledges on the Main Site
GOAL 3 - A $6,000,000+ Day for Ron Paul!*




*Money Bomb Links:*
*Pledge at www.BlackThisOut.comAttend & Invite at www.BlackThisOut.com/FBFollow Black This Out on TwitterBuy Flyers Here & Hand Them OutBlack This Out Printable Flyers*
*Table of Contents:*

*1. Attendance Progress:*

*2. How we Raise $6,000,000:*
- We're Slacking Off When it Counts Most
- Success is Dependent on Attendance Numbers
- GOAL 1 - 25,000 Facebook Event Attendees
- GOAL 2 - 12,000 Pledges on the Official Website
- GOAL 3 - A $6,000,000+ Day for Ron Paul!

*3. Off-line Promotion - A How to Guide:*
- Go to Ron Paul Events & Pass Out Flyers for Black This Out

*4. Widgets:*
- Add these Pledge Banners to your Website

*5. YouTube Promotion - A How to Guide:*
- Add Annotated Messages to All your Current & Future Ron Paul Videos
- Leave Video Comments About the Money Bomb Linking to BlackThisOut[dot]com
- Copy this Message & Send/PM it to as Many Ron Paul Video Uploaders as Possible

*6. Facebook Promotion - A How to Guide:*
- How to Invite your Friends to the Black This Out Facebook Event
- Getting Around the Facebook Event Invitation Limit
- Add a Black This Out Pledge App to your Ron Paul Facebook Fan Page
- Upload a Black This Out Banner Ad to Advertise the Event
- Post Status Updates & Comments on Ron Paul Facebook Pages
- Main Facebook Pages
- Other Facebook Pages
- State Facebook Pages

*7. Contact Info:*


*Attendance Progress:*

Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)
Sep 26 - 3,870 (+557)
Sep 27 - 4,571 (+701)
Sep 28 - 5,131 (+560)
Sep 29 - 5,642 (+511)
Sep 30 - 5,842 (+200)
Oct 01 - 6,313 (+471)
Oct 02 - 6,585 (+272)
Oct 03 - 7,000 (+415)
Oct 04 - 7,363 (+363)
Oct 05 - 7,722 (+359)
Oct 06 - 8,410 (+688)
Oct 07 - 8,893 (+483)
Oct 08 - 9,302 (+409)
Oct 09 - 9,840 (+538)
Oct 10 - 10,713 (+873)
Oct 11 - 11,799 (+1,086)
Oct 12 - 12,904 (+1,105)
Oct 13 - 14,380 (+1,476)
Oct 14 - 15,287 (+907)
Oct 15 - 15,846 (+559)
Oct 16 - 16,718 (+872)
Oct 17 - 17,848 (+1,130)
Oct 18 - 20,057 (+2,209)


*How we Raise $6,000,000:*

*We're Slacking Off When it Counts Most*

I've seen a lot of people complaining about our lack of fundraising power lately. They contribute it to things like too many money bombs, people being in worse financial shape and whatever other excuses they can think of. While these excuses probably do have some merit, I think the major reason why is because we simply haven't pushed hard enough during our promotion of each event. There are too many people being lazy and not helping out and doing their share of the work. And not only that, we're starting promotion too late with only a week or less to reach people. Just look at the stats of the Facebook event pages for the last couple money bombs. Look at the correlation between how many people we got to attend each money bomb and the amount of money we rasied during each event...

*Aug 20th - Birthday Money Bomb* *- 7,840 Attending - $2,000,000 Raised*
*Sep 17th - Constitution Day Money Bomb* *- 3,683 Attending - $1,000,000 Raised*
*Sep 19th - SuperPAC Money Bomb* *- 579 Attending - Less Than $100,000 Raised*


*Success is Dependent on Attendance Numbers*

Judging by these numbers, I think it's clear to see that a money bomb's success is dependent on how many people are notified about it, as well as some other factors like the theme and the level of emotional investment in the campaign. The more people that are notified, the more people will attend the event, the larger the total we'll raise. The Birthday Money Bomb did great, but then people slacked off for the Constitution Day Money Bomb. The SuperPAC Bomb hardly got any promotion and we see the results of that now. I understand that many people may have been short on money this last bomb, but that's no reason for them to slack on promotion. If you're short on money, then spend your time wisely getting others to donate instead of completely skipping the event. We need you to help out in promotion. Our goal for the Black This Out Money Bomb should be to far surpass the Birthday Money Bomb in attendance. 7,840 people is nothing compared to how many people we used to get to pledge in 07. Here are the current attendance numbers for the Black This Out event...

*Oct 19th - Black This Out Money Bomb* *- 7,763 Attending - Amount Raised???*


*GOAL 1 - 25,000 Facebook Event Attendees*

Judging from the number of people that hit the attend button on each Facebook event and the amount we raised for each bomb, we need to get about 25,000 people to hit that attend button on the Black This Out Facebook event if we plan on getting anywhere near $6,000,000. How did I get the 25,000 attendee goal? Adding the number of attendees from both the Birthday and Constitution Day Money Bomb together, it took 11,523 attendees to raise $3,000,000. So, doubling this number means we'll need 23,046 attendees to raise $6,000,000. We're making the goal 25,000 people just in case we don't make it with 23,000. Also, the Birthday Money Bomb received 7,840 attendees after only a week of promotion. We have four months to get this done. 7,840 times 4 weeks is over 30,000 attendees. This proves 25,000 attendees is ENTIRELY POSSIBLE to achieve, but ONLY if we start RIGHT NOW!

The only way that we even have a chance at raising $6,000,000 is if we all get off our butts and promote this thing until we get 25,000 people to attend the Facebook event. We must focus all of our attention and energy on early promotion in order to gain momentum going into the 19th. I don't mean to put people down, but I think too many people have just been lazy during this campaign, pushing off the work onto other people and hoping that the work will get done by somebody else. If you want this thing to be a success, then you MUST take the lead and promote the hell out of this thing. The reason why the Constitution Day and Ready Ames Fire Money Bombs did worse is because less people helped out in promoting them, plus the fact that promotion started way too late. The original money bombs that brought in millions had much longer promotional periods. We have AN ENTIRE MONTH to promote this thing starting right now. Let's not let it end up like the Ready Ames Fire Money Bomb and expect to make millions, only to end up getting $500,000 because we didn't do the work necessary to make it happen. We need to use ALL of this time and NOT forget about it until three weeks from now like we usually do every single month. Only by heavily promoting it the entire month and creating hype around it will we be able to get enough people to pledge and hit that attend button. Again, we need 25,000 people to attend this event, not 5,000, not even 10,000. If you want to make it to $6,000,000, then we need to get at least 25,000 people to pledge and hit that attend button. If we don't make it, then don't expect much from Black This Out. We need to be realistic.

I also just wanted to point out the reason I am stressing the goal of 25,000 attendees. It seems that people like to focus on the dollar amount they ultimately want to bring in as their goal to shoot for. Focusing on the dollar amount as your goal doesn't help in providing you a guage for how likely it is that you're going to reach that goal. People will blindly promote this and HOPE that they did enough to raise the correct amount. They will blindly promote it because they aren't using any kind of guage to help tell them how close they are to reaching their goal. Shooting instead for a goal of attendees allows you to measure how powerful the money bomb will eventually be. If you know that it takes roughly around 11,523 attendees to raise $3,000,000, then that provides you with a way of figuring out how many attendees you need to raise $6,000,000, in this case it's around 23-25,000. Until you reach that goal, you don't stop, because if you do then you'll know that it won't be as successful as it could have been if you kept on promoting. It's mainly for motivational purposes and measurement.


*GOAL 2 - 12,000 Pledges on the Official Website*

While I am using the Facebook event as a way to guage support for this money bomb, you must also make it your mission to get as many people as possible to pledge to the official money bomb website at *www.BlackThisOut.com*. It is extremely important that we collect as many email addresses as possible. We're setting the pledge goal at 12,000 people. Using these email addresses, we can coordinate with people already attending the event and give updates to the money bomb, promotion techniques and ways of spreading the message as far as possible. Even if we're able to attain 25,000 Facebook attendees, we'll have no way of communicating directly with them. That's why it's so important to send people to the Facebook event AS WELL AS the official money bomb website so that they can pledge. Another important reason to support the official website is that we'll also be able to use the email list gained from Black This Out and use it to promote the next money bomb on 11/11/11 and then use the combined list to promote 12/16/11, allowing each money bomb a better chance of eclipsing the previous one.


*GOAL 3 - A $6,000,000+ Day for Ron Paul!*

So my main message here is that if you really do want to have a $6,000,000 day, then we need to be realistic and set our goal at getting 25,000 people to attend the *Black This Out Facebook Event* and as many people as possible to pledge their support on the official money bomb website at *www.BlackThisOut.com*. It's just not going to happen with less than 10,000 attendees. Make videos, hand out flyers, leave comments, send personal emails, invite people. Do whatever you have to do, but if you want the campaign to get that much money, then we need to get serious and start our promotion now and not let up until the 19th is over. We all need to work on reaching this goal. DO NOT LET UP until the money bomb is over! Please check back here every so often because I'll be updating this post regularly to include new ways for you to help promote this money bomb.


*Off-line Promotion - A How to Guide:*

*Go to Ron Paul Events & Pass Out Flyers for Black This Out*

*1.* Go to any Ron Paul event, rally or group and *Pass Out These Flyers* for Black This Out to everybody.

*2.* If you're going to an event soon and don't want to wait on shipping, here are some *Printable Flyers*.






*Widgets:*

*Add these Pledge Banners to your Website*

*1.* Use the following code to add a pledge banner to your website so that we can take pledges directly from your viewers.

<iframe width="728" height="90" src="http://www.blackthisout.com/widgets/leaderboard.php" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">




*YouTube Promotion - A How to Guide:*

*Notify your Subscribers by Re-Uploading a Black This Out Promotional Video*

*1.* Download and install a program that lets you download videos from YouTube. I personally use *Orbit Downloader*.

*2.* Download this *Black This Out Promotional Video*. It's short, energizing and gets the point across.

*3.* Re-Upload the video to your YouTube account. This will notify all your subscribers to watch the video.

*4.* This is the easiest and fastest way to spread Black This Out across YouTube!


*Add Annotated Messages to All your Current & Future Ron Paul Videos*

*1.* On all current and future Ron Paul related videos, please add an annotation to the video linking to BlackThisOut.com.

*2.* Annotations are interchangeable messages that pop up on the video player wherever and for however long you want them to.

*3.* Adding Your annotation to both the beginning of a video and the end will guarantee the Money Bomb message is seen by everyone.

*4.* *Click Here for a tutorial.* Annotations are the most powerful way to reach as many people on YouTube as possible.


*Leave Video Comments About the Money Bomb Linking to BlackThisOut[dot]com*

*1.* Search Ron Paul or other related terms on YouTube and filter the results to show you recently uploaded videos.

*2.* Leave comments about the money bomb on every Ron Paul video you can find.

*3.* Link to the official website in your comments. In order to add the link, you may need to alter it to BlackThisOut[dot]com.

*4.* Make sure to thumb up any other comments about the money bomb. *Get people to thumb up your comments here.*

*5.* If you are the video uploader, making a comment will place it directly at the top of the comments section for all to see.

*6.* If the uploader thumbs up your comment, it would jump to the top. Send/PM them the below message so they'll do just that...


*Copy this Message & Send/PM it to as Many Ron Paul Video Uploaders as Possible*

*NOTE: To prevent annoying people, we're keeping track of who we send this to using a list. Post if you'd like to help.*

*1.* Again, search Ron Paul or other related terms on YouTube and filter the results to show you recently uploaded videos.

*2.* Any YouTube video you find that is not promoting the Money Bomb, please copy and send/PM the following message to the uploader.

*3.* This is the most effective thing we can do. It will help to get as many video uploaders aligned around the money bomb as possible.

*5.* The pre-written Copy & Paste message is located below...




> *Title:* *Could you Please Help us Promote the Oct 19th Black This Out Money Bomb?*
> 
> *Body:* Hey, I was wondering if you could help do us a huge favor. I'm helping out to organize for the Oct 19th Black This Out Money Bomb...
> 
> Official Website:
> www.BlackThisOut.com
> 
> Planning Thread:
> www.blackthisout.com/planning
> ...



*Facebook Promotion - A How to Guide:*

*How to Invite your Friends to the Black This Out Facebook Event*

*1.* Go to the *Facebook Event* page for the money bomb.

*2.* If you haven't done so already, hit the "I'm Attending" button near the top right corner of the screen.

*3.* On the left side of the screen under the Black This Out banner, click the "Select Guests to Invite" button.

*5.* Check off the people you want to invite and hit the "Submit" button.

*6.* Try following up with people who you know are Ron Paul supporters by sending them a message about attending the event.


*Getting Around the Facebook Event Invitation Limit*

*1.* To get around the Facebook event invitation limit, if Firefox is your browser, *watch this tutorial*.

*2.* *Install this add-on.* 

*3.* *Install this script.*

*4.* Refresh the Facebook event page.

*5.* On the left side of the screen under the Black This Out banner, click the "Select Guests to Invite" button.

*6.* Your invitation box should now have a "Select All" option.


*Add a Black This Out Pledge App to your Ron Paul Facebook Fan Page*

*1.* Go to the app page.

*2.* Click "Add to My Page" in the left sidebar.

*3.* Go to your page and go to edit settings.

*4.* Adjust the title and default tab as necessary.

*5.* Example: *Black This Out Fan Page*


*Upload a Black This Out Banner Ad to Advertise the Event*

*1.* Save the following picture to your computer.

*2.* Upload the picture onto your Facebook profile. It will show up as a large ad in your friend's news feeds.

*3.* The best way to do this is to upload the picture as a status update on other Ron Paul Facebook pages.

*4.* You can use this picture or make your own. The possibilities are limitless using the media blackout theme.

*Example:*



*Photo:*




*Post Status Updates & Comments on Ron Paul Facebook Pages*

*1.* Either type Ron Paul in the Facebook search box and hit "See more results for Ron Paul" in the dropbox...

*2.* Or use all of the Ron Paul Facebook pages that I've linked below. The pages with the most likes are higher in the list.

*3.* Go to the wall of any Ron Paul page and hit "Everyone."

*4.* Now post a status update on the wall about the money bomb so that everyone that visits the page will see it.

*5.* Post a new status update on these pages every so often to make sure new people visiting the page will always see it.

*6.* If the Ron Paul page or any other page posts an official status update, make sure to get in there and leave plenty of comments.

*7.* The best thing we can do is to leave comments and status updates in places where large numbers of Ron Paul supporters will see them.


*Main Facebook Pages*

Ron Paul
Ron Paul 2012


*Other Facebook Pages*

Judge Andrew Napolitano
Peter Schiff
Thomas E. Woods Jr.
Ron Paul.com
Campaign for Liberty
InforWars
The Constitution
Proud to be an American
DailyPaul
Blue Republican
RON PAUL!
Ron Paul Revolution
Ron Paul Polls
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Fans
Ron Paul Swag
Southeast liberty Project
1,000,000+ Citizens for Ron Paul & Jesse Ventura 2012
Over 1,000,000 fans for RON PAUL, after all "Freedom is popular."
Students for Ron Paul
Women for Ron Paul
Democrats For Ron Paul
Ron Paul 4 President
Ron Paul vs. Barack Obama in 2012
Ron Paul vs. Ben Bernanke
Americans for Dr. Ron Paul
The Revolution A Manifesto by Ron Paul
Ron Paul 'Constitutionally Correct' For President 2012
Life Would Be So Much Better With Ron Paul As President!
Farmers For Ron Paul
International Supporters For Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Fan Club
Veterans for Ron Paul 2012
Registering Republican Just to Vote for Ron Paul
Ron Paul's Republican Registration BOMB
Ron Paul's End the Fed
Ron Paul 2012 Directory
The Ron Paul Party
Ron Paul Homeschoolers
Ron Paul News
Ron Paul Fans
Ron Paul Forums
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Club
Ron Paul Flix
Ron Paul Delegates
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Friends
Ron Paul Designs
RON PAUL 2012
Students for Ron Paul
Christians for Ron Paul 2012
Girls 4 Ron Paul
Veterans for Ron Paul
Ron Paul Social Networking Coalition
Ron Paul is a hero!
Ron Paul 2012
For Liberty: How the Ron Paul Revolution Watered A Withered Tree of Liberty
Catholics for Ron Paul
Ron Paul Moneybomb HQ
Ron Paul Revolution Shirt
Ron Paul for President
The Ron Paul Tab Revolution: Put the "RP Tab" on My "Like Page"
Evangelicals For Ron Paul
Americans for Ron Paul 2012


*State Facebook Pages*

Alabama
Alaska
American Samoa
Arizona
Arkansas
California
Colorado
Connecticut
Delaware
District of Columbia
Florida
Georgia
Guam
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico
New York
North Carolina
North Dakota
Northern Mariana Islands
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Puerto Rico
Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Virgin Islands
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming


*Contact Info:*

*Official Website Creator* - *Dusman*
*Facebook Event Creator* - *ItsTime*
*Twitter Account Creater* - *ItsTime*

----------


## MJU1983

Great post.... we can definitely do more, and should, to step up promotion.

----------


## davidt!

Good points! We need to work toward getting 60,000 pledges and we need to start now. Does anyone know if this MB is being promoted on Dailypaul?

----------


## trey4sports

While i agree with your general point the Ready, Ames, FIRE! Moneybomb had a very low total but a high number of Facebook pledges. My point is that we should rely on Facebook pledges as the total amount of visibility.

----------


## Monique

I totally agree.  I have been sending out invites to hundreds of people a day on Facebook.  I have accumulated over 2000 friends in the past month and I post regularly about the BTO bomb.  I love also that it is the anniversary of the British surrendering the Revolutionary War.  Talk about a perfect fit!!  A Revolutionary Day Money Bomb for the Ron Paul Revolution!!!  

 I have invited over 3000 people individually and I am posting the link on every Ron Paul page I can find.  I am sending it to friends and asking them to donate too.  I started a twitter account and I have 500 followers there.  I regularly ask people to donate on Twitter.  I agree totally about the videos...I don't know how to make them, but that is a fantastic way to spread this link.  

What is everyone else doing?  Maybe I can be more effective?

----------


## mport1

I've got over 10,000 liberty friends on Facebook.  I'll invite all of them when I have a little time.  I can usually invite them all at once, but Facebook is only letting me invite a few hundred at a time right now.

Does anybody have a new workaround for this?

----------


## Airborn

invite friends on facebook but also post on youtube videos whats what i see lacking compared to 2007, and 2007 it was only 12 spammers in their mother's basement  We can beat that!

I wish meetup groups were still going strong, those were a big help last time, more so then facebook...

----------


## Sentinelrv

> While i agree with your general point the Ready, Ames, FIRE! Moneybomb had a very low total but a high number of Facebook pledges. My point is that we should rely on Facebook pledges as the total amount of visibility.


Yes, the Ready Ames Fire Money Bomb had 4,570 attendees, yet it didn't do as well. I believe this is because it was still so early. There is more of an emotional investment for people in this campaign now. They're much more dedicated to this presidential race now than before the Ames straw poll, which is why we got more money out of just 3,683 people during the Constitution Day Money Bomb. If we had that amount of attendees for the Ready Ames Fire Money Bomb, we would have made even less than $500,000.

----------


## NickOdell

+rep. 

You are absolutely right. We need to push this hard, and early!

edit: this should be made sticky in "Ron Paul Grassroots Central" or put on the front page. We need everyone on board on this!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Another thing I noticed is that we need to be a little smarter about our Youtube videos. We've had some awesome videos made within the last month or two that have gained a lot of views, yet we didn't take advantage of these opportunities to promote the money bombs. For example, *this video* was dedicated to the Constitution Day Money Bomb, yet only received 2,674 views. Both the *We The People* and *The Only One We Can Trust* videos received over 130,000 views, yet neither took adantage of the opportunity to spread the word about the money bombs at the end of the videos. Even one of our oldest videos, *A New Hope*, with over 2,000,000 views talked about helping to raise funds at the end of the video. We need to be smarter about releasing these videos. They don't even need to mention the money bomb in the title, but please put a message at the end of the video just in case it ends up going viral.

----------


## mport1

> +rep. 
> 
> You are absolutely right. We need to push this hard, and early!
> 
> edit: this should be made sticky in "Ron Paul Grassroots Central" or put on the front page. We need everyone on board on this!


Agreed.

----------


## Monique

Spread the word far and wide.  We need every single Ron Paul supporter to help on this one.

The Black This Out money bomb is being held on Oct. 19th...the day the British surrendered and we won the Revolutionary war. Isn't that perfect??? We can win TWO Revolutions on Oct. 19th, but you must help us spread the word. We need this one to be THE ONE that wins the Ron Paul Revolution!!!! Help please...spread the word far and wide and click attend...http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471

I am posting that everywhere Ron Paul supporters are.  Post it on Youtube videos.  Text to friends.  Get them to text to their friends.  Tweet it.  I don't know what else there is, but whatever there is, post it!   Let's show them all what the grassroots really is and what we can do when we ALL work our tails off for it.  This has to be the one folks.

----------


## justatrey

We just passed 1,000 on Facebook

----------


## Birdlady

As far as Youtube videos go, remember you can make annotations after the fact. The same video can just be changed to promote a new money bomb without losing views or honors. Annotations are limited, but it is better than nothing. 

I'm trying to think of a video I can create to get some views/interest in this. If anyone has any ideas for me, please let me know. I think we should get a hold of Alexa too and see if she can start making videos now for the MB.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> This should be made sticky in "Ron Paul Grassroots Central" or put on the front page. We need everyone on board on this!


I agree with you about the sticky, not just to get this information out, but also to put this 60,000 goal in people's heads. The more people shooting for a solid goal like this, the better chance we'll have of making it.

----------


## Bruno

What about an ad on Drudge and elsewhere like they did about the debt celing?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I've got over 10,000 liberty friends on Facebook.  I'll invite all of them when I have a little time.  I can usually invite them all at once, but Facebook is only letting me invite a few hundred at a time right now.
> 
> Does anybody have a new workaround for this?


I would suggest instead that you create a copy and paste message that sounds personal and start sending that to everybody on your list as well as sending the invite link. People can ignore the event link, but it's a little harder to ignore a message from somebody asking for their help in saving the country. I would also link them to this thread in your message letting them know how important it is to reach our goal of 60,000 people. The more people that are asked to help promote, the faster we'll get to our goal.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> As far as Youtube videos go, remember you can make annotations after the fact. The same video can just be changed to promote a new money bomb without losing views or honors. Annotations are limited, but it is better than nothing.


If this is true, then does anyone know how to get in contact with the people who made those two videos with the high view counts so we can ask them to add an annotation about October 19th?

----------


## Sentinelrv

Here is something else we can do. We need to get in contact with the owner of the Facebook event...

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...81997088537471

...and ask them to add in a sentence in the description, something like "Can we break the $6 million mark? I know we can, but this can only be achieved if we have 60,000 attendees or more! That is our goal, so let's make it happen!" or something like that. We need everyone to know about this goal.

Also, we need to get in contact with the owner of the main money bomb website (Maybe the same person?) and ask them to include a link to the Facebook event as I don't see one listed on the website. This will allow people who find out about the money bomb through the website to go straight to the Facebook event and start inviting people.

----------


## hubze

Are there official events being created via the Ron Paul facebook page for these money bombs? If not, they NEED to. As a matter of fact, the next money bomb event needs to be created and needs to be on the official Ron Paul facebook page NOW. This would help tremendously. It gives it so much more credibility if it is created by the page itself...I would give anything to be able to help with the official facebook page as that is what I do! I know so much more could be done.

----------


## mstrmac1

I think its time for the mod's to step it up on this one too! We should have a pledge and facebook counter at the top of RPF so everyone can see if were achieving our goal...which of course is 60,000 attendee's. Mods we need your help for success!!

----------


## mstrmac1

Also, when sending emails to friends or supporters to pledge.. we must let them know that this one is different. A lot of folks probably feel money bombed to death.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I think its time for the mod's to step it up on this one too! We should have a pledge and facebook counter at the top of RPF so everyone can see if were achieving our goal...which of course is 60,000 attendee's. Mods we need your help for success!!


That's a brilliant idea! People can ignore a sticky thread, but they can't ignore a damn pledge counter, lol. Put the goal right in front of everyone's faces, right at the top of the website where everyone can see it. I'm tired of seeing people on money bomb days post, "Oh wow, I didn't even know there was a money bomb today." It's just an example of our failure to get the word out. Put a pledge counter at the top of the website or something that measures the Facebook attendees and a button to attend. This will help to regroup the community's efforts around a single goal! Everyone will know what they're supposed to get done because it will be right there for all members to see.

----------


## NickOdell

> That's a brilliant idea! People can ignore a sticky thread, but they can't ignore a damn pledge counter, lol. Put the goal right in front of everyone's faces, right at the top of the website where everyone can see it. I'm tired of seeing people on money bomb days post, "Oh wow, I didn't even know there was a money bomb today." It's just an example of our failure to get the word out. Put a pledge counter at the top of the website or something that measures the Facebook attendees and a button to attend. This will help to build the community's efforts around a single goal! Everyone will know what they're supposed to get done because it will be right there for all members to see.


This ^. 
We seriously need EVERYONE helping on this. No slackers!

----------


## NickOdell

Also, could someone at the DailyPaul post this as well? I don't have an account there. I know a lot of the users there are the same as here but there are some that aren't. We need their help too.

----------


## mstrmac1

> That's a brilliant idea! People can ignore a sticky thread, but they can't ignore a damn pledge counter, lol. Put the goal right in front of everyone's faces, right at the top of the website where everyone can see it. I'm tired of seeing people on money bomb days post, "Oh wow, I didn't even know there was a money bomb today." It's just an example of our failure to get the word out. Put a pledge counter at the top of the website or something that measures the Facebook attendees and a button to attend. This will help to regroup the community's efforts around a single goal! Everyone will know what they're supposed to get done because it will be right there for all members to see.


I don't think stickies work anyway. We need to think outside of the box on this one. We need everyone's help and the mods on this forum can help out a lot. I'm feeling a little grassroots harmony coming on!

----------


## mstrmac1

> That's a brilliant idea! People can ignore a sticky thread, but they can't ignore a damn pledge counter, lol. Put the goal right in front of everyone's faces, right at the top of the website where everyone can see it. I'm tired of seeing people on money bomb days post, "Oh wow, I didn't even know there was a money bomb today." It's just an example of our failure to get the word out. Put a pledge counter at the top of the website or something that measures the Facebook attendees and a button to attend. This will help to regroup the community's efforts around a single goal! Everyone will know what they're supposed to get done because it will be right there for all members to see.


Also, I think for this to happen.. somebody will have to write the script or code and submit it to the forums mods. Right?

----------


## dusman

Just an update... 

The OP is completely correct. This past day, pledges have "blown up" simply because a few here have been pushing people to the web site on the forums, Facebook, Reddit, etc. 

Here is a breakdown of the result: 



Take notice of the % new visitors. There is a lot of people who haven't seen it yet, so it's not good to assume these moneybombs are even known about by a large amount of people.

My focus over the next few days will be to improve the share capability of the web site and also building up additional functionality that will encourage involvement. Anyone willing to help on some of the mundane tasks? Once I put in place some of these widgets and things, I'll need help from some people to get other web sites to pick them up.

----------


## hubze

> Also, I think for this to happen.. somebody will have to write the script or code and submit it to the forums mods. Right?


I noticed on the DailyPaul.com he had the code, and there is an app that shows it on Facebook pages...so the code is already written. If anyone could reach out to the DailyPaul and get it, probably pretty easy from there...

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, are you the creator of the website and Facebook event? If so, please read my earlier post. I'll quote it here...




> Here is something else we can do. We need to get in contact with the owner of the Facebook event...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...81997088537471
> 
> ...and ask them to add in a sentence in the description, something like "Can we break the $6 million mark? I know we can, but this can only be achieved if we have 60,000 attendees or more! That is our goal, so let's make it happen!" or something like that. We need everyone to know about this goal.
> 
> Also, we need to get in contact with the owner of the main money bomb website (Maybe the same person?) and ask them to include a link to the Facebook event as I don't see one listed on the website. This will allow people who find out about the money bomb through the website to go straight to the Facebook event and start inviting people.

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, are you the creator of the website and Facebook event? If so, please read my earlier post. I'll quote it here...


Good point. I'll make sure to add the Facebook event link.

----------


## dusman

Anyone willing to collect news stories that might be pertinent to this moneybomb?

----------


## Maximus

This one is going to be huge, let's do it

----------


## Sentinelrv

One of the most important things I think people need to realize is that the majority of Ron Paul supporters DO NOT visit either Ron Paul Forums or the Daily Paul. These money bombs originate on these websites and then knowledge of them is spread throughout the community. Only then do people outside of these websites become aware of the event. The only way to get the majority of Ron paul supporters to know about this money bomb is to spread it everywhere both online and offline, because they will surely not come here to find out for themselves. It's our job to make it known to everyone. I really like the idea of passing out these flyers or cards to people about the money bomb. That allows us to take our promotion of the event off the internet and into the real world.

----------


## qwerty

Awesome post!!!! Everybody change your forum signatures!

How we contact ALL C4L and YAL members ?

----------


## qwerty

> just an update... 
> 
> The op is completely correct. This past day, pledges have "blown up" simply because a few here have been pushing people to the web site on the forums, facebook, reddit, etc. 
> 
> Here is a breakdown of the result: 
> 
> 
> 
> take notice of the % new visitors. There is a lot of people who haven't seen it yet, so it's not good to assume these moneybombs are even known about by a large amount of people.
> ...



love it! 

we can do it!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Anyone willing to collect news stories that might be pertinent to this moneybomb?


What exactly do you mean by this? What news stories and what are they for?

----------


## MJU1983

So, the current money bomb is averaging ~$57/donor.  Assuming this is true for the next one, we would need 105,264 donors.

My _hope_ is that people double down which would mean $114/donor and we'd need 52,632 donors.

We've got a lot of work to do but I think it's possible...the more donors the better, obviously.

----------


## qwerty

> So, the current money bomb is averaging ~$57/donor.  Assuming this is true for the next one, we would need 105,264 donors.
> 
> My _hope_ is that people double down which would mean $114/donor and we'd need 52,632 donors.
> 
> We've got a lot of work to do but I think it's possible...the more donors the better, obviously.


If we tell people early they can save for this! 

And when the ticker goues up and up, you can´t resist the feeling to donate more and more!

----------


## dusman

> What exactly do you mean by this? What news stories and what are they for?


Well, it would be nice to archive news stories that misrepresent Ron Paul. I'd like to go as far as doing rebuttals for them, similar to how Tom Woods has done. Something people can come back to check frequently and use when countering points. I also have the pledge DB built so that it can take pledges for specific news stories and we'd be able to track how many pledges specific stories generate.

----------


## mport1

> I've got over 10,000 liberty friends on Facebook.  I'll invite all of them when I have a little time.  I can usually invite them all at once, but Facebook is only letting me invite a few hundred at a time right now.
> 
> Does anybody have a new workaround for this?


I'm now inviting people 500 at a time which is working.  I should be done in a few days.

----------


## ItsTime

> I'm now inviting people 500 at a time which is working.  I should be done in a few days.


Don't try to invite them all at once. Facebook may flag your account as a "spam" account. Keep only inviting a few 100 at a time. Thanks for all your hard work!

----------


## mport1

> Don't try to invite them all at once. Facebook may flag your account as a "spam" account. Keep only inviting a few 100 at a time. Thanks for all your hard work!


I don't think FB does this anymore.  I was able to invite everybody at once the past few money bombs with now problems.  I think they will still flag as spam if you add too many friends at once or send too many messages.

----------


## freejack

Has anyone contacted C4L for help on spreading the word?

----------


## reduen

I only have like 500 twitter followers and even less facebook friends than that but they will all know about this for sure. I make it a point every money bomb...

----------


## TexMac

> I would suggest instead that you create a copy and paste message that sounds personal and start sending that to everybody on your list as well as sending the invite link. People can ignore the event link, but it's a little harder to ignore a message from somebody asking for their help in saving the country. I would also link them to this thread in your message letting them know how important it is to reach our goal of 60,000 people. The more people that are asked to help promote, the faster we'll get to our goal.


How about everyone posting a copy of the message they're using for invitations.  Then other people can get ideas and rewrite them tailored to their own lists.

----------


## hubze

> How about everyone posting a copy of the message they're using for invitations.  Then other people can get ideas and rewrite them tailored to their own lists.


When you copy and paste the same message over and over, that is where you will get flagged, but Facebook will warn you that your activity looks like spam...so just don't copy and paste the same message. Change it up a little bit.

----------


## DerekB

> Also, I just wanted to point out the reason I am stressing the goal of 60,000 attendees. It seems that people like to focus on the dollar amount they ultimately want to bring in as their goal to shoot for. Focusing on the dollar amount as your goal doesn't help in providing you a guage for how likely it is that you're going to reach that goal. Shooting instead for a goal of attendees allows you to measure how powerful the money bomb will eventually be. If you know that 10,000 attendees will never bring you even close to $6,000,000, then you will have a goal to help motivate you to keep promoting. Until you reach that goal, you don't stop, because if you do then you'll know that it won't be as successful as it could have been if you kept on promoting. It's mainly for motivational purposes and measurement.


Sentinelrv,
If you want 60,000 attendees to be the goal... how about making it public on the Black This Out website and Facebook Page. I just visited both pages, and there wasn't a single mention of an 'attendee goal'. Things are more likely to go viral and reach their goal if you make that goal WELL KNOWN so that your brand ambassadors can tell their friends. As long as your goal is a dollar amount, your fans have no way of knowing whether there is enough people to make this happen! They'll assume that there are enough people and they won't do anything until the big money bomb day when they realize that the goal isn't being met. Let them work on meeting the goal ALL MONTH! Make your goals clear so you have a chance of meeting them!

----------


## TexMac

> When you copy and paste the same message over and over, that is where you will get flagged, but Facebook will warn you that your activity looks like spam...so just don't copy and paste the same message. Change it up a little bit.


Agree with change it up, but I think it would be good for people to be able to grab some text and make a few alterations.  Also, someone might be writing some really inspirational ones that would help others improve their appeal.

----------


## NickOdell

Just invited a bunch of people.....bump

1,041 attendees so far! Keep up the good work!

----------


## ItsTime

> I don't think FB does this anymore.  I was able to invite everybody at once the past few money bombs with now problems.  I think they will still flag as spam if you add too many friends at once or send too many messages.


Ok, I wasnt sure and didnt want to see your facebook account closed

----------


## ItsTime

> Sentinelrv,
> If you want 60,000 attendees to be the goal... how about making it public on the Black This Out website and Facebook Page. I just visited both pages, and there wasn't a single mention of an 'attendee goal'. Things are more likely to go viral and reach their goal if you make that goal WELL KNOWN so that your brand ambassadors can tell their friends. As long as your goal is a dollar amount, your fans have no way of knowing whether there is enough people to make this happen! They'll assume that there are enough people and they won't do anything until the big money bomb day when they realize that the goal isn't being met. Let them work on meeting the goal ALL MONTH! Make your goals clear so you have a chance of meeting them!


Good point about the goal. I just added this to the facebook page: Can we get 5000 RSVPs? Once we reach that I will up it again.

----------


## dbill27

I remember we had facebook ads for one of the moneybombs and they increased the rsvp total greatly. Is anyone going to put up facebook or google ads for this?

----------


## TexMac

bump!

----------


## freejack

> I remember we had facebook ads for one of the moneybombs and they increased the rsvp total greatly. Is anyone going to put up facebook or google ads for this?


Just priced out a CPC ad for this.  Comes out to an average of 1.43/click with a recommended minimum of 1.09.  That's going to rack up pretty quickly.  If we're going to do this, we'll need to gather some funds.

----------


## hubze

> I remember we had facebook ads for one of the moneybombs and they increased the rsvp total greatly. Is anyone going to put up facebook or google ads for this?


I run facebook ads for my business and know how to get in there and laser target...is it possible to maybe do an ad coop where we all throw in some money and get the word out? I always see Romney ads ALL over Facebook...just a thought.

----------


## DerekB

> Good point about the goal. I just added this to the facebook page: Can we get 5000 RSVPs? Once we reach that I will up it again.


Very glad a RSVP goal was added. I think this is a smart move - although the number seems low.

In regards to the 'adjustable goals' (changing from 5,000 to 10,000, etc. as goals are reached)
I'm not sure what historical models prove in this regard as I haven't researched it at all... but I do question the effectiveness of having repeated "adjustable goals." It seems to me that moving goals half way through an effort diminishes the work done by those to reach the first goal and may have a negative consequence on people's excitement to work towards future goals (because they know if they reach that goal, another arbitrary one will be created immediately thereafter)

Surely moving goals like this is a good way to keep the excitement alive and keep new donations coming from people new to the campaign, but I fear it's at the detriment of future efforts and the motivation of people who would have otherwise contributed to multiple money bomb campaigns. 

Just a thought.

----------


## qwerty

Good work people! GEt busy we have no time to waste!

----------


## qwerty

Does cage or trevor lyman have any mailinglists from the earlier moneybomb ? Would be awesome it they could send a message... 

WE NEED TO GET ON AD HERE AND DAILY PAUL!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> In regards to the 'adjustable goals' (changing from 5,000 to 10,000, etc. as goals are reached)
> I'm not sure what historical models prove in this regard as I haven't researched it at all... but I do question the effectiveness of having repeated "adjustable goals." It seems to me that moving goals half way through an effort diminishes the work done by those to reach the first goal and may have a negative consequence on people's excitement to work towards future goals (because they know if they reach that goal, another arbitrary one will be created immediately thereafter)
> 
> Surely moving goals like this is a good way to keep the excitement alive and keep new donations coming from people new to the campaign, but I fear it's at the detriment of future efforts and the motivation of people who would have otherwise contributed to multiple money bomb campaigns. 
> 
> Just a thought.


I agree with this. I think it might be better just to let the official goal be known. People will think that they have an entire month to gather only 5,000 people and we will not make it. Let the 60,000 goal be known and people will understand just how urgent it is to promote this now.

Also, I think the wording "Can we get 60,000 RSVPs?" needs to be changed to something more official. We need to make people understand that this is urgent and that the goal must be accomplished. How about something like "Can we break the $6 million mark? Yes we can, but ONLY if we reach 60,000 RSVPs. 5,000 will not do it, not even 10,000. The only way to guarantee we'll reach $6,000,000 is by reaching 60,000 RSVPs like the original money bombs did. I know we can do it." That is how official we need to make this goal in people's minds. It MUST be reached or we WILL NOT get the money necessary to reach the goal. ItsTime, please let us know what you think about this.

It would also be great if Dusman could place something similar on *the official website* so people visiting both sites know just how important the goal is.




> Originally Posted by mstrmac1
> 
> 
> I think its time for the mod's to step it up on this one too! We should have a pledge and facebook counter at the top of RPF so everyone can see if were achieving our goal...which of course is 60,000 attendee's. Mods we need your help for success!!
> 
> 
> That's a brilliant idea! People can ignore a sticky thread, but they can't ignore a damn pledge counter, lol. Put the goal right in front of everyone's faces, right at the top of the website where everyone can see it. I'm tired of seeing people on money bomb days post, "Oh wow, I didn't even know there was a money bomb today." It's just an example of our failure to get the word out. Put a pledge counter at the top of the website or something that measures the Facebook attendees and a button to attend. This will help to regroup the community's efforts around a single goal! Everyone will know what they're supposed to get done because it will be right there for all members to see.


We also still need to find out about this. Are there any admins or mods here watching this thread who can tell us if something like this is possible? A pledge counter and a statement about 60,000 people at the top of the website will do wonders for reaching our goal. Who can help us with this?

----------


## justatrey

Wait...

Based on these numbers we need much less than 60,000 RSVPs:

Aug 20th - Birthday Money Bomb - 7,840 Attending - 1,363 Maybe Attending - 73,018 Awaiting Reply - $2,000,000 Raised
Sep 17th - Constitution Day Money Bomb - 3,683 Attending - 567 Maybe Attending - 17,364 Awaiting Reply - $1,000,000 Raised

Adding these together, it took 11,523 attendees to raise 3,000,000. 

So, doubling this gives 23,046 to raise 6,000,000.

Let's round this to *23,000*. This will still be very difficult, but more realistic than 60,000.

Shouldn't 23,000 be our goal? Or maybe 25,000 to be ambitious. Am I overlooking something?

----------


## ItsTime

Historically we have had around 10x the amount of actual donors vs that that have RSVPed. 5000 x 10 would be 50,000 actual donors.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Ok, just to let you know where my 60,000 goal came from, I was told that either the Nov 5th or Dec 16th money bomb had 60,000 pledges, so I figured this was the number we should be trying to reach. Maybe it could be lowered.

----------


## ItsTime

> Ok, just to let you know where my 60,000 goal came from, I was told that either the Nov 5th or Dec 16th money bomb had 60,000 pledges, so I figured this was the number we should be trying to reach. Maybe it could be lowered.


Well the hope is to get 5000 rsvps so I can remake the goal to 6k, then 7k and so on.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Well the hope is to get 5000 rsvps so I can remake the goal to 6k, then 7k and so on.


Did you see my post on the last page about this? It should be the last post of the page.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Wait...
> 
> Based on these numbers we need much less than 60,000 RSVPs:
> 
> Aug 20th - Birthday Money Bomb - 7,840 Attending - 1,363 Maybe Attending - 73,018 Awaiting Reply - $2,000,000 Raised
> Sep 17th - Constitution Day Money Bomb - 3,683 Attending - 567 Maybe Attending - 17,364 Awaiting Reply - $1,000,000 Raised
> 
> Adding these together, it took 11,523 attendees to raise 3,000,000. 
> 
> ...


This sounds good to me. Perhaps we should make it 25,000 just in case. This is a much more realistic goal and something people can rally behind. There is more hope of achieving this than 60,000 RSVPs.

What does everybody think about 25,000 RSVPs as the new goal? If everybody likes it and nobody has any objections then I'll have the title and original post changed to reflect this new number. Just let me know what you think about it.

----------


## The Dark Knight

I really hope this Money Bomb explodes. I think we can bring in the highest total yet. Campaign season is here. we got 4 months to make it happen.

----------


## KingNothing

Would it be possible to get information for all of those who donated on the big days last cycle?
Did folks who pledged to donate on Nov 5 and December 16 sign-up at any of the sites?  I can't remember.  Could be worthwhile to find that list, and send out emails to those folks.

Also, might it make sense to roll through the campaign donations records to find the names of those who donated during the previous campaign??  I'd imagine that most of those folks used their real names, and that they've got facebook profiles today.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

You think they will be able to BLACKOUT 6 MILLION??? Let's do this!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Well, I'm going to change the 60,000 goal to 25,000 myself. If anyone has any objections please let me know now. We can work around this new number.

----------


## qwerty

The connection between facebook and the official page is bad.  There should be some correlation between the pledges on official site and facebook.

Is there any e-mail lists from earlier moneybombs ? Trevor ?

BTW! Commenting on youtube videos is also great way to promote! ust choose your videos well!

----------


## dbill27

> Well, I'm going to change the 60,000 goal to 25,000 myself. If anyone has any objections please let me know now. We can work around this new number.


Why change it? The higher the better, we need a challenge.

----------


## ItsTime

> The connection between facebook and the official page is bad.  There should be some correlation between the pledges on official site and facebook.


Suggestions? Not everyone who rsvps wants to pledge and not everyone who pledges wants to use facebook.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Why change it? The higher the better, we need a challenge.


Yes, but if you set it too far off then it will seem impossible for people. The goal needs to be realistic in order for people to participate. Also, somebody did the math earlier and found out we only needed 25,000 people, so that's another reason why we are resetting the goal.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Alright, I've restructured the original post to get the point across more easily. I also changed all the goal numbers to 25,000. All I need now is for a moderator to change the title of this thread to reflect the new 25,000 number. It's not showing up on the board, so people will still think 60,000 is needed.

----------


## Tunink

I think another thing to bring up is the fact that a lot of supporters are reluctant to donate period. 

They support Ron Paul, but we need to engage them. I believe we can do this by putting in perspective how much even a small donation can help. 

I'm going to try to talk everyone I know to at least pitch in $20. I will try to put it in the perspective of buying a meal, or going out for fast food or something. 

When you ask people to donate, I think they automatically assume large numbers.

----------


## KingNothing

We need to get a list of donors from last go-round.  That would make this so much easier.  If we had that, we'd know who to target.

----------


## justatrey

For the record, on Dec. 16 2007 when we raised 6 million there were a total of 58,407 donations made according to the old website.

So there couldn't have been 60,000 pledges on facebook or the total would have been much higher. I think 25,000 (or even 20,000) is a good goal. Either of these goals will be extremely hard to achieve. Keep in mind we only had about 3,000 for Constitution Day. 

It's time for a gut check. We really need to go all out promoting this, and then all out on donation day. Honestly, I think we half-assed the last one. How bad do we want Ron to win? 

If you say you "can't" donate because you're broke, ask yourself if there is really no way you can come up with $5 over the next month. If you're planning on donating, give more than usual. 

_Remember - We probably won't have another chance to elect someone this honest in our lifetimes._ 

Let's do this!!!

----------


## qwerty

> Suggestions? Not everyone who rsvps wants to pledge and not everyone who pledges wants to use facebook.


Adding the facebook rsvps to website someway...

I´m sure that it would bring more momentum if people see more people attending.

----------


## qwerty

> We need to get a list of donors from last go-round.  That would make this so much easier.  If we had that, we'd know who to target.


Forum member cage could have some e-mail list from earlier moneybombs and ofcourse Trevor Lyman!

----------


## MJU1983

> Adding the facebook rsvps to website someway...
> 
> I´m sure that it would bring more momentum if people see more people attending.


Yes, there should definitely be the Facebook RSVP with the "Find us on Facebook" box.  The sooner the better.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Yes, there should definitely be the Facebook RSVP with the "Find us on Facebook" box.  The sooner the better.


I believe Dusman said he is going to be adding more social networking tools to the main website, including the Facebook Event link, maybe even a counter.

By the way, I am contacting forum administrator Bryan about incorporating the pledge counter stuff at the top of the website. Hopefully he'll be able to help make this happen.

----------


## dusman

I'm working on some changes to the web site at the moment, including the link to RSVP on Facebook. 

You guys have done a great job. Your effort over the past two days has generated about $10k in pledges.

----------


## Airborn

yeh this one is going to be our biggest one for this election(2012) but will we beat 2007?? Would be grand if we did! 6 million dollar man?? I'm ready to hear Ron Paul: 10 million dollars!

----------


## ItsTime

boooooom rsvps are flying today! keep up the push, twitter, youtube comments, facebook invites!

----------


## TexMac

The FB page still says 5000, I thought we were changing it to 25,000?

----------


## ItsTime

> The FB page still says 5000, I thought we were changing it to 25,000?


Im not changing it to 25,000. It is unrealistic and not necessary. The last couple of moneybombs only got 3k+ rsvps. We need 50000 donations, not rsvps. The last couple of moneybombs have had around 10xs more donations than RSVPs. So if we get 5k rsvps that would be roughly 40/50k donations.

----------


## KingNothing

> Im not changing it to 25,000. It is unrealistic and not necessary. The last couple of moneybombs only got 3k+ rsvps. We need 50000 donations, not rsvps. The last couple of moneybombs have had around 10xs more donations than RSVPs. So if we get 5k rsvps that would be roughly 40/50k donations.


This makes sense.  Stick with it.

----------


## ItsTime

Im thinking it over.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> The FB page still says 5000, I thought we were changing it to 25,000?


Well, I've been trying to convince ItsTime to change it but he doesn't believe it's a realistic goal. Here was my response...




> What do you mean? The Birthday Money Bomb which took in $2,000,000 had 7,840 attendees on Facebook and we got that amount with only about a week of promotion. We have four weeks to make this happen. If you think people will find the goal unrealistic, maybe you could even put that in the description also to show them that it's not. 7,840 times 4 weeks is more than 30,000 attendees. It is entirely possible, but only as long as people get on it starting right now. They can't wait and put it off until the last week. It's better to shoot for the moon than shoot for the mud and make it. Translation, people need a reason to be excited about the next bomb ($6,000,000) and a goal to shoot for (25,000 Attendees). 5,000 people is not exciting, at least to me and does not energize me in the least bit. The reason why I am pushing this so hard is because I believe it is possible. The only thing that can prevent this from really happening is a limiting belief that it is impossible or unrealistic. We need to energize people and trash these limiting beliefs. It was done before. It can be done again, and the math proves it, but again, only as long as people are energized enough to start promotion right now.


My main concern is it's not enough of an exciting goal to motivate people. I'm afraid that people will take their time and spread out the promotion over the next month only to finally make it to 5,000 people. I think we should let the goal be known and show them it is possible.

----------


## Johnnymac

bump

----------


## ItsTime

changed to 25,000. LETS DO THIS!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> changed to 25,000. LETS DO THIS!


Yes, this is great! May I ask what changed your mind?

----------


## ItsTime

> Yes, this is great! May I ask what changed your mind?


My motto of late "go big or go home". Plus what you are saying makes sense there was 7k+ to the bday MB, we should come close to 25k.

----------


## TexMac

Yes, let's do it.  Rise to the challenge!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Ok, what we need right now is something to get people energized about the money bomb. Viral videos usually do the trick in this case. All this year though, the money bomb videos have come out a week before the money bomb dates. We need some videos to be released right now. This will help to build momentum early rather than later on when it's too late.

I'll see about contacting some of the people who created videos with a large view count and convincing them to add in annotations about Oct 19th.

----------


## NickOdell

Seriously, can we get a mod to put this on the front page, or put an advertisement for it where they put the ticker for moneybombs? 

We need more people doing this! I have spent maybe 10 minutes working on this and have gotten at 5-10 people to attend.

edit: Also, if we could get the official campaign to post the event page to their Facebook that would accomplish two things: 

1. Establish credibility. Some people are unwilling to attend an event page not controlled by the campaign. That would help things, and I think its too late to ask the campaign to start one, when this one already has so many people working on it. 

2. Get a lot of visibility, obviously. 

-Nick

----------


## garyallen59

> Ok, what we need right now is something to get people energized about the money bomb. Viral videos usually do the trick in this case. All this year though, the money bomb videos have come out a week before the money bomb dates. We need some videos to be released right now. This will help to build momentum early rather than later on when it's too late.
> 
> I'll see about contacting some of the people who created videos with a large view count and convincing them to add in annotations about Oct 19th.


^ this! If anyone is creating Ron Paul videos, I would suggest adding annotations about the moneybomb or an advertisement at the end of the videos. also links in the descriptions!!! This will be big!!!

----------


## davidt!

> Does cage or trevor lyman have any mailinglists from the earlier moneybomb ? Would be awesome it they could send a message... 
> 
> WE NEED TO GET ON AD HERE AND DAILY PAUL!


I think Gage frequents this site. We can message him. I don't know about Trevor? I am sure he has a HUGE list though. We really need to consolidate all lists for this.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

attending

----------


## davidt!

> Ok, what we need right now is something to get people energized about the money bomb. Viral videos usually do the trick in this case. All this year though, the money bomb videos have come out a week before the money bomb dates. We need some videos to be released right now. This will help to build momentum early rather than later on when it's too late.
> 
> I'll see about contacting some of the people who created videos with a large view count and convincing them to add in annotations about Oct 19th.


Everybody here should be contacting people on youtube with RP videos and ask them to add annotations about Oct 19th.

----------


## tnvoter

Just pledged $10, I know for a fact I can do at LEAST that on that day, if not more by adding some merch

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Everybody here should be contacting people on youtube with RP videos and ask them to add annotations about Oct 19th.


Make sure to link them to this thread so they know about the 25,000 person goal. That's the most important thing here. Everybody needs to know about the goal.

----------


## NickOdell

Okay I know I'm probably crazy but....

I made a separate FB account solely for promoting things so I wouldn't annoy friends I know in real life that I'm trying to convert on my real facebook page, but I have been adding people and direct messaging them about the moneybomb, and a LOT of people dont know about it and are sharing it/posting it all over facebook. 

Seriously. Everyone starting doing this. We can make it happen. Again, mods moving this to the front page would be more than helpful!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Ok, I sent Youtube messages to the creators of both of these videos. We the People and The Only One We Can Trust. Here is the message I sent them...




> Hey man, I wanted to make a request to you. First off, if you didn't know, the October 19th Black This Out Money Bomb is approaching. Here is the official website and Facebook event page...
> 
> http://www.blackthisout.com/
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
> 
> Anyway, I've been trying to create a movement around this date and it's finally starting to take off. This is the main thread I created on RonPaulForums discussing it. Please read the first post so you know what I'm talking about...
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees
> ...


Does anyone know if these people have accounts on this forum? Also, are there any other very popular videos that aren't already promoting the money bomb?

----------


## rich34

I'd say 60,000 to 70,000 ..  The 6 million figure last time took 59,000.  Just sayin.

----------


## ItsTime

New edition is ready for print! You can not beat 1000 cards for $39. Today, I priced these out at my local print shops they wanted between $150 and $200 to print these cards!  Order 1000 cards here: http://ronpauldesigns.blogspot.com/p/specials.html

----------


## SchleckBros

> Ok, I sent Youtube messages to the creators of both of these videos. We the People and The Only One We Can Trust. Here is the message I sent them...
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if these people have accounts on this forum? Also, are there any other very popular videos that aren't already promoting the money bomb?


The creator of The Only One We Can Trust reads the messages on here but I don't know if he is a member. I know this because he has used quotes from this site to promote his Youtube video.

----------


## TexMac

> Ok, I sent Youtube messages to the creators of both of these videos. We the People and The Only One We Can Trust. Here is the message I sent them...
> 
> Does anyone know if these people have accounts on this forum? Also, are there any other very popular videos that aren't already promoting the money bomb?


We the People is Chainspell's video:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member....981-Chainspell

----------


## Sentinelrv

We've already gotten 200 people to attend the Facebook event just today. This will surely build on itself and snowball into something massive!

----------


## ItsTime

> We've already gotten 200 people to attend the Facebook event just today. This will surely build on itself and snowball into something massive!


I don't have too many friends on facebook and I am already seeing the event being posted. It should be huge.

----------


## wgadget

Found this on race42012.com 

Perry‘s campaign has indicated that they will most likely hit their $10 million goal for the third quarter, which would put them slightly above Romney’s pace from the second quarter (Romney raised $18.4 million; Perry had half the third quarter to work with).

There was also something about Romney having LESS THAN $10 million.

----------


## wgadget

Found this on race42012.com 

Perry‘s campaign has indicated that they will most likely hit their $10 million goal for the third quarter, which would put them slightly above Romney’s pace from the second quarter (Romney raised $18.4 million; Perry had half the third quarter to work with).

Also this:

UPDATE: A “source close to” the Romney campaign tells Reuters that Romney’s third quarter figure is likely to be less than $10 million. If Perry raises more than Romney, in half the time, expect Perry to gain a lot of momentum (along with the support of some big money men in the party).

----------


## Rfalcon51

The creator of the Facebook event can send a message out to all the attendees, correct?  If so maybe send a weekly reminder what the
purpose of the event is, how to promote it, goals, etc.

----------


## Chainspell

Also on your blackthisout site you should really consider having a page where the "make a pledge" box is on the very top where people can see it first and they dont have to scroll down. Either change the homepage or make another page blackthisout.com/pledge/ or pledge.blackthisout.com where the pledge box is right up front. So that 'known' supporters can be given a direct pledge link.

 I almost missed it and my resolution is 1920x1080 so I can actually see further down the page, but your pledge box is waaayyy down on the bottom. I went to your facebook link, etc. I think I went to 4-5 different pages looking for where I can pledge.

 Hope that input helps 

 Oh another thing you can do is create a pledge page like I suggested, but keep your home page like it is. But with a big pledge button right underneath the text "black this out!". So that no one will miss it

----------


## Birdlady

> Also on your blackthisout site you should really consider having a page where the "make a pledge" box is on the very top where people can see it first and they dont have to scroll down. Either change the homepage or make another page blackthisout.com/pledge/ or pledge.blackthisout.com where the pledge box is right up front. So that 'known' supporters can be given a direct pledge link.
> 
>  I almost missed it and my resolution is 1920x1080 so I can actually see further down the page, but your pledge box is waaayyy down on the bottom. I went to your facebook link, etc. I think I went to 4-5 different pages looking for where I can pledge.
> 
>  Hope that input helps 
> 
>  Oh another thing you can do is create a pledge page like I suggested, but keep your home page like it is. But with a big pledge button right underneath the text "black this out!". So that no one will miss it


^Very good point here. I agree that the Pledge button should be "above the fold".

----------


## justinpagewood

This is a great thread.  We need to market this event as if it's a big coordinated, and decent marketing event.   I'm willing to do more design for this event, if needed.

----------


## davidt!

Could probably use this video to get some great clips for a blackthisout youtube video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4unz...eature=related

----------


## EvilEngineer

ok... I'm frankly SICK to death of the over usage of "money bombs". It seriously seems like the creativity has been sucked out of this movement.  Simply repeating a fund raiser and labeling it a "money bomb" does not make it special. This might as well be called "The Tuesday money bomb!" followed shortly after by the "Wednesday money bomb!"

The only 2 money bombs that have mattered are the Nov 5th and Dec 16th money bombs from 2007. Everything else has been a fizzle at best raising a fraction of the other two.

We've had half a dozen money bombs already this year.  Time to move on to something new...

----------


## garyallen59

> ok... I'm frankly SICK to death of the over usage of "money bombs". It seriously seems like the creativity has been sucked out of this movement.  Simply repeating a fund raiser and labeling it a "money bomb" does not make it special. This might as well be called "The Tuesday money bomb!" followed shortly after by the "Wednesday money bomb!"
> 
> The only 2 money bombs that have mattered are the Nov 5th and Dec 16th money bombs from 2007. Everything else has been a fizzle at best raising a fraction of the other two.
> 
> We've had half a dozen money bombs already this year.  Time to move on to something new...


help us promote this instead of complaining and it will be the huge success you remember of old. who knows maybe bigger.

----------


## justatrey

I agree there are too many, but this one isn't going away. 

We're better off with too many money bombs than none at all. If it weren't for them, I wouldn't be donating as much as I have and I know I'm not alone.

Update those signatures and keep this page bumped everyone. Today was our best day so far.

----------


## Paul4Prez

The BlackTHISOut.com site shows 388 pledges now for $28K.  Any way to add in the Facebook pledges so the  amount on the main site looks more impressive?  People want to get involved more if they think it's going to be big.  Also, add a few standard amounts as pledge buttons, in case people don't get the slider.

How about adding a link to the Facebook event on the main blackthisout.com site?

----------


## NickOdell

> I agree there are too many, but this one isn't going away. 
> 
> We're better off with too many money bombs than none at all. If it weren't for them, I wouldn't be donating as much as I have and I know I'm not alone.
> 
> Update those signatures and keep this page bumped everyone. Today was our best day so far.


Your exactly right. Today was way better than yesterday. We have a lot more people promoting, and it will only increase! 

Keep up the good work! This moneybomb is actually exciting already. Or at least I'm excited... :P

----------


## EvilEngineer

This is like the Apollo missions and trips to the moon.  Apollo 1 -11 had the world on edge as it was something new and exciting, wrought with danger and rewards.  After 13(media bumb because of accident)... it was like going to the grocery store and no one cared.  By 17 there was such little interest they scraped it.

It's very hard to get enthused about something that has been repeated, over, and over, and over, and over again.

It needs to be interesting and new to make a big splash, especially in the media.

You want to get people talking, require the donations in gold and silver bullion or coins.  Deliver a CHEST of coins to Ron Paul.  Dr. Paul has always said gold and silver are the only legal currencies. Literally give him a War Chest of gold and silver, and you'll see a spark of interest.

----------


## MJU1983

> This is like the Apollo missions and trips to the moon.  Apollo 1 -11 had the world on edge as it was something new and exciting, wrought with danger and rewards.  After 13(media bumb because of accident)... it was like going to the grocery store and no one cared.  By 17 there was such little interest they scraped it.
> 
> It's very hard to get enthused about something that has been repeated, over, and over, and over, and over again.
> 
> It needs to be interesting and new to make a big splash, especially in the media.
> 
> You want to get people talking, require the donations in gold and silver bullion or coins.  Deliver a CHEST of coins to Ron Paul.  Dr. Paul has always said gold and silver are the only legal currencies. Literally give him a War Chest of gold and silver, and you'll see a spark of interest.


Well, it's not going away.  A lot of people were unaware of the Constitution Day Money Bomb because of lack of promotion.

If you aren't enthused, why even post in a promotion thread effectively throwing cold water on people who ARE enthused?  You could certainly start a new thread with your ideas to generate revenue for the campaign but just objecting to a money bomb instead of promoting it doesn't seem helpful.

----------


## davidt!

> This is like the Apollo missions and trips to the moon.  Apollo 1 -11 had the world on edge as it was something new and exciting, wrought with danger and rewards.  After 13(media bumb because of accident)... it was like going to the grocery store and no one cared.  By 17 there was such little interest they scraped it.
> 
> It's very hard to get enthused about something that has been repeated, over, and over, and over, and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be interesting and new to make a big splash, especially in the media.
> 
> You want to get people talking, require the donations in gold and silver bullion or coins.  Deliver a CHEST of coins to Ron Paul.  Dr. Paul has always said gold and silver are the only legal currencies. Literally give him a War Chest of gold and silver, and you'll see a spark of interest.


Right on bro. Now don't forget to pledge at blackthisout.com and invite all of your negative facebook friends! This is the big one!!Let's bring in another 5 Million to the campaign!

----------


## Chainspell

> help us promote this instead of complaining and it will be the huge success you remember of old. who knows maybe bigger.


well dont dismiss him that easily. I think he has a point, I agree a little bit but that doesnt mean I dont support money bombs. I strongly agree that someone needs to come up with something else, something new!  till then all we have are money bombs

----------


## Sentinelrv

I'm going to start keeping track of how many attendees we are adding on the Facebook event. Today we added 224 people.

Sep 19 - 998
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224)

----------


## mstrmac1

> Ok, I sent Youtube messages to the creators of both of these videos. We the People and The Only One We Can Trust. Here is the message I sent them...
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if these people have accounts on this forum? Also, are there any other very popular videos that aren't already promoting the money bomb?



Dont forget this one? I mean starting at 2:55 min mark is awe inspiring...

----------


## Sentinelrv

Also, Chainspell here created the *We the People video* and he said he would add annotations to the end of the video to help promote the event. He needs to know what they will say though. Does anyone have any ideas?

I believe we need to get across our goal of getting the campaign $6,000,000 by getting 25,000 people to attend the event, but how should it be worded and what website should we link, the official one or the Facebook event? Or is it possible to link both? Any ideas?

----------


## MJU1983

> Dont forget this one? I mean starting at 2:55 min mark is awe inspiring...


I like that video a lot.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Also, Chainspell here created the *We the People video* and he said he would add annotations to the end of the video to help promote the event. He needs to know what they will say though. Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I believe we need to get across our goal of getting the campaign $6,000,000 by getting 25,000 people to attend the event, but how should it be worded and what website should we link, the official one or the Facebook event? Or is it possible to link both? Any ideas?


Any ideas here? This is something we can work on right now and I just realized that Chainspell created both the We the People video and the one you just posted.

----------


## Airborn

> I'm going to start keeping track of how many attendees we are adding on the Facebook event. Today we added 224 people.
> 
> Sep 19 - 998
> Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224)


well let's just say it gets 224 a day, though with more promotion it would start becoming more then that a day but let's just say 224 a day for now..

29 days till OCT. 19

224 x 29 =6496 + 1,228 (current attending) = 7724

which I think would be most attending for a moneybomb yet, but as the word gets out there will be many more then 224 a day. So spread the word about this moneybomb, it was the potential to be great!

----------


## qwerty

How do we contact meetup groups ? And all the facebook groups for Ron Paul ? There should be thousands there...

How about trying to contact official campaign & Rev Pac & C4L & YAL and organisation like that ? DailyPaul owner ? Lew Rockwell ?

How about trying to contact people who organised earlier moneybomb and could have mailing lists ? Forum member Gage and Trevor Lyman ?


I can´t do this, cause of my bad english. But i hope that someone takes a mission about it. It shouldn´t take so long but it could generate easily anything from 1 - 1 million new people!

Really! I ask someone to do this cause it could have huge impact with just few e-mails!




I´m hitting Youtube right now!  AND TRYING TO FIND FORUM MEMBERS WHO BELONG TO A MEETUP GROUP AND ASK THEM TO PASS THE INFO TO THEIR MEETUP GROUP!

----------


## The Midnight Ride

> Found this on race42012.com 
> 
> Perrys campaign has indicated that they will most likely hit their $10 million goal for the third quarter, which would put them slightly above Romneys pace from the second quarter (Romney raised $18.4 million; Perry had half the third quarter to work with).
> 
> Also this:
> 
> UPDATE: A source close to the Romney campaign tells Reuters that Romneys third quarter figure is likely to be less than $10 million. If Perry raises more than Romney, in half the time, expect Perry to gain a lot of momentum (along with the support of some big money men in the party).


They did another update showing Huntsman and Santorum struggling. I am hoping that there have been offline donors to up our total this quarter. Do we have any idea what to expect? Can we top last quarter's fundraising?

Count me in for Black This Out. I know fundraising occurred too late last go around so here's hoping that this is the BIG one!

----------


## justinpagewood

The concept for this moneybomb is good.  We just need to be creative, build hype, and make it seem legit.  

Who is in charge of the facebook event page and the website? We need their support to make sure this event is organized by the grassroots and that it is unique.

----------


## trey4sports

> They did another update showing Huntsman and Santorum struggling. I am hoping that there have been offline donors to up our total this quarter. Do we have any idea what to expect? Can we top last quarter's fundraising?
> 
> Count me in for Black This Out. I know fundraising occurred too late last go around so here's hoping that this is the BIG one!


we will for sure top last quarters fundraising.

Here's my breakdown....


3.0M is being transferred from cong. to PCC account. 

1.75M for Birthday bomb

1.0M for const. day mb

600K for Ready Ames Fire 

1.4M non-MB fundraising (pure speculation here)


so my guess is roughly 7.75 Million raised and i would imagine they will push an end of quarter fundraiser as well.

----------


## qwerty

> How do we contact meetup groups ? And all the facebook groups for Ron Paul ? There should be thousands there...
> 
> How about trying to contact official campaign & Rev Pac & C4L & YAL and organisation like that ? DailyPaul owner ? Lew Rockwell ?
> 
> How about trying to contact people who organised earlier moneybomb and could have mailing lists ? Forum member Gage and Trevor Lyman ?
> 
> 
> I can´t do this, cause of my bad english. But i hope that someone takes a mission about it. It shouldn´t take so long but it could generate easily anything from 1 - 1 million new people!
> 
> Really! I ask someone to do this cause it could have huge impact with just few e-mails!



Someone please do this.....this has huge pontetial with little of work!

----------


## justinpagewood

Here's a facebook Avatar you can use for the event.

----------


## justinpagewood

Perhaps we can also build a Wikipedia page for this as well.  It just needs to be well-known enough.  We need people to go "What is that?"  and Google "Black This Out"  - Make it seem like it's some alternate movement type thing.

----------


## Monique

I have a much higher goal in mind.  I want 100,000 donors.  When I started promoting this weeks ago we had 17 attendees and it took all day to get 10 more.  Last week we suddenly had a day where we had 50 people attend.  I think in the past 24 hours we had 200 more.  It is spreading!  This happens exponentially.  Heck, let's get one million!!  Ok..so I am a little enthusiastic....lol  

However you get the word out here are some great marketing points for this one:

1.  it is a total grassroots effort.  We can show what WE can do when we all work together.  This needs to be as big as our biggest mbs ever.  

2.  Anytime you see anyone talk about the media bring this up.  This is the Black this out moneybomb!  We won't let them black this out.  ItsTime..Dusman...whichever...would you change the middle word to be all caps?  So it looks like this....Black THIS Out Moneybomb.  To put an emphasis on the fact that they can't black out THIS huge event.

3.  This is held on the anniversary of the date the British surrendered and we won the Revolutionary War.  It is time to win the new Revolution...the Ron Paul revolution!!!   

I think those are three very hot ways to promote this.  I am so excited to see everyone working on this together!!!! Fantastic folks!!!  This is what we need.  When we work together, nothing in the world will stop us!!!   

If you write articles...please include a link to both pledge pages....if you do videos...do the same.  This is going to be THE one folks.  We have a full month.  The trick is for all of us to tell everyone about it.  I agree about all the suggestions so far.  What about texting too?  I know people can send out mass texts that get spread everywhere...can we do that too?  (Old person here who doesn't exactly know what she is asking..but can it be done?)

Nick...I adore the suggestion about the forums putting up a counter for this one!!   

If the last moneybomb taught us anything, it is that we need to work to make these things work.  We can do the work!!!   I am watching it work.  

to the poster who talked about sending out messages to all their friends on facebook..would you please tell me how in a message?  I have gathered over 2000 friends in the past month, so I can send it out to all of them.  I have been doing it one at a time, I would love a way to do that better.

Seriously people!  We can get 100,000 or more to donate on one day.  I know we can.  As soon as we reach that 25,000 goal, I say we raise it again!  

But one thing...I don't know about the campaign getting involved.  I don't know about you, but I got 7 messages from the campaign in 2 days asking for money for moneybombs.  I was ready to block all emails from them.  I say, we do this the old fashioned personal way...with us....working together!  Getting excited!!  Don't panic if we don't get tons of people in this next week..it is happening...it will happen faster and faster as we keep working.  Then it will really pick up steam!!

Let's go win another Revolution!!!!!!

----------


## Monique

Justin...nice avatar...add a little pic badge to it too...so they know you are a Ron Paul supporter...You can find them here...
http://www.picbadges.com/i-support-ron-paul-2/1545236/

----------


## Monique

Nice!!! I finished my new avatar...http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=541493901    I think it looks great!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Alright guys, I made a new test video of my cousin snowboarding to show off an example of the annotated text we could use to add to the end of these viral videos. Here is the full text...




> 2 Goals - 25,000 pledges & $6,000,000 for Ron Paul!
> 
> The October 19th "Black This Out" Money Bomb is fast approaching! Inspired by the MSM's blackout of all Ron Paul coverage, the grassroots plan on throwing a 24 hour fundraising event that is so huge, not even the MSM can hide it!
> 
> The goal is to raise $6,000,000 in a single day for Ron Paul, but this can ONLY be achieved if we can get 25,000 people to pledge their support at www.BlackThisOut.com. We've done the math. Without 25,000 pledges, NO $6,000,000!
> 
> This is the big one! Promote this thing all you can! Do it for Ron Paul! Do it for the future of America!
> 
> Separate box - Pledge Your Support at www.BlackThisOut.com or Click the Link in the Description Below


Unfortunately, from what I can tell it is impossible to use annotations to link to websites outside of Youtube, so they'll either need to enter the link themselves or scroll down to the description. Check out the end of this test video and tell me how you like it. Will the annotations do as an advertisement for the money bomb?

----------


## Birdlady

When I made the annotation on my video, I just linked it to the Black This Out youtube video. I figured that was a good place to send people.

----------


## Chainspell

I suggest you cut those 5 lines into just 1 line. You don't give them all the information all out at once that'll scare a lot of regular people away and they wont even bother to read it. One headline and one sentence that's how you grab people's attention. That's why I asked you what do you want me to say  coz 1 line has to be able to convey all 5 lines. that's how advertising works 

like:
--
Help raise 6 Million Dollars! Your $10 dollars or more will meant a lot!
www.blackthisout.com

--
Pledge your support Today! Ron Paul needs your help!
go to www.blackthisout.com for more info 

--
If you care about your children's future, sign up on www.blackthisout.com and pledge your support!

--
Pledge your support and sign up at www.blackthisout.com!

--
$#@! the media! Pledge your support at www.blackthisout.com!

lol you can give them all the info on the next page if they show interest.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Who is in charge of the facebook event page and the website? We need their support to make sure this event is organized by the grassroots and that it is unique.


I added this to the first post as well as your avatar...

*Contact Info:*
*Official Website Creator* - *Dusman*
*Facebook Event Creator* - *ItsTime*

----------


## qwerty

> How do we contact meetup groups ? And all the facebook groups for Ron Paul ? There should be thousands there...
> 
> How about trying to contact official campaign & Rev Pac & C4L & YAL and organisation like that ? DailyPaul owner ? Lew Rockwell ?
> 
> How about trying to contact people who organised earlier moneybomb and could have mailing lists ? Forum member Gage and Trevor Lyman ?
> 
> 
> I can´t do this, cause of my bad english. But i hope that someone takes a mission about it. It shouldn´t take so long but it could generate easily anything from 1 - 1 million new people!
> 
> Really! I ask someone to do this cause it could have huge impact with just few e-mails!


This has potential i think... it´s worth trying to send some e-mails around!

PLEASE SOMEBODYYYYYY!

Have commented over 100 youtube videos today!  Anyone matching me....

----------


## Monique

I know the idea is to get as many folks as possible so that no one has to donate much at all...but keep in mind Ron pays a fee for each donation.  A transaction fee.  I am afraid if people only donate 10 bucks and do it over and over, a lot of that money will get eaten up in fees.  Maybe we just leave out a figure all together and let people donate what they want?  

My favorite is $#@! the Media!  lol    Although it might offend some folks.. it sure made me laugh!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I suggest you cut those 5 lines into just 1 line. You don't give them all the information all out at once that'll scare a lot of regular people away and they wont even bother to read it. One headline and one sentence that's how you grab people's attention. That's why I asked you what do you want me to say  coz 1 line has to be able to convey all 5 lines. that's how advertising works 
> 
> like:
> --
> Help raise 6 Million Dollars! Your $10 dollars or more will meant a lot!
> www.blackthisout.com
> 
> --
> Pledge your support Today! Ron Paul needs your help!
> ...


Ok, I was worried about this. Two things we need to absolutely convey are the dollar and pledge goal. Here is my attempt.

*"2 Goals - 25,000 Pledges & a $6,000,000 day for Ron Paul - www.BlackThisOut.com"*

Opinions?

----------


## Monique

qwerty..how are you commenting on Youtube vids?  When I try to link to the facebook page or the website, I get an error message.  How do I get around the sensors?

----------


## TER

> Ok, I was worried about this. Two things we need to absolutely convey are the dollar and pledge goal. Here is my attempt.
> 
> *"2 Goals - 25,000 Pledges & a $6,000,000 day for Ron Paul - www.BlackThisOut.com"*
> 
> Opinions?


I would word '$6,000,000 day for Ron Paul' differently.  It has to be about the message, not the man.

----------


## Chainspell

> Ok, I was worried about this. Two things we need to absolutely convey are the dollar and pledge goal. Here is my attempt.
> 
> *"2 Goals - 25,000 Pledges & a $6,000,000 day for Ron Paul - www.BlackThisOut.com"*
> 
> Opinions?


your gonna scare people with putting a lot of numbers into one sentence like that  keep it inviting. I know we want to convey our goals, but we gotta think about how itll look to regular people (who are only semi-interested) not diehard RP supporters like ourselves hehe 




> My favorite is $#@! the Media!  lol    Although it might offend some folks.. it sure made me laugh!


lol im glad you like it  I know it would appeal to a few people i know haha

----------


## qwerty

> qwerty..how are you commenting on Youtube vids?  When I try to link to the facebook page or the website, I get an error message.  How do I get around the sensors?







> Next HUGE moneybomb﻿ for Ron Paul will be on OCT﻿ 19th
> 
> BLACKTHISOUT . COM


That´s my message!

You have to break the link!

----------


## TER

'The Revolution Will Not Be Televised'

----------


## Darrel Tucker

Let's do this!

----------


## TER

> Let's do this!


Welcome. Who told you about us and how did you get in here?

----------


## Chainspell

> Let's do this!


yeah!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> your gonna scare people with putting a lot of numbers into one sentence like that  keep it inviting. I know we want to convey our goals, but we gotta think about how itll look to regular people (who are only semi-interested) not diehard RP supporters like ourselves hehe


You're right. This is about getting people to go to the website. They can find out about the goals once they're on the website. We just need something catchy to get them there in the first place. We need more suggestions.

----------


## MJU1983

I just posted on Dr. Paul's FB Wall: http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul?sk=wall&filter=1

I suppose it wouldn't be a bad idea for us to do that every few hours per day, posts move fast on there.

----------


## qwerty

> i just posted on dr. Paul's fb wall: http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul?sk=wall&filter=1
> 
> i suppose it wouldn't be a bad idea for us to do that every few hours per day, posts move fast on there.


awesome! 

I just asked forum member GAGE if he could use the e-mail lists from the earlier moneybombs to promote this one!

We need banner on  Ronpaulforums and dailypaul!

----------


## Monique

Thanks Qwerty!  Got it.

----------


## Chainspell

> You're right. This is about getting people to go to the website. They can find out about the goals once they're on the website. We just need something catchy to get them there in the first place. We need more suggestions.


yeap you hit it  we need something catchy hehe

----------


## Monique

I am torn what the most catchy part is...I sort of like blending the two themes of the anniversary of the Revolutionary war, with the way to win the new Revolution is to stop the media from censorship.   

We can only win this Revolution if we show them they cannot black us out any more!!  Donate to Ron Paul on Oct. 19th to make your voice heard!!  If every Ron Paul supporter donated something on that day, imagine the impact!!   We need to stick together to make a splash.  So, please...send this to your friends and get them all to support Ron Paul and stop the media black out!  

Something like that.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I can't believe we've added 30 more people since midnight. Aren't people supposed to be sleeping right now? Hey that reminds me, I need to go to bed, but here are some things everybody needs to work on before I go, because I'm sure this thread will explode by the time I get up...

1. We need to get a good catchy line to use as an annotation on the Youtube videos.

2. I contacted RonPaulForum administrator Bryan to ask him about adding a pledge counter on the top of the website and stuff for the facebook event and he replied...




> Great work-- let us know what we can do. We can send out a few e-mails, post a banner, or counter-- what else?


So you guys also need to work on figuring out what to put at the top of the website and how to do it. I'm guessing Bryan doesn't know and I know nothing about this. Somebody in the beginning of the thread mentioned something about a working script over at the Daily Paul, but this is something we need to figure out. Anyway, I'm going to bed, good work everyone!

----------


## qwerty

> i can't believe we've added 30 more people since midnight. Aren't people supposed to be sleeping right now? Hey that reminds me, i need to go to bed, but here are some things everybody needs to work on before i go, because i'm sure this thread will explode by the time i get up...
> 
> 1. We need to get a good catchy line to use as an annotation on the youtube videos.
> 
> 2. I contacted ronpaulforum administrator bryan to ask him about adding a pledge counter on the top of the website and stuff for the facebook event and he replied...
> 
> 
> 
> So you guys also need to work on figuring out what to put at the top of the website and how to do it. I'm guessing bryan doesn't know and i know nothing about this. Somebody in the beginning of the thread mentioned something about a working script over at the daily paul, but this is something we need to figure out. Anyway, i'm going to bed, good work everyone!


we need same to daily paul too! 

I continue commenting youtube videos! 

PLEASE, consider posting the info about the moneybomb to every ron paul related facebook wall!

consider also to contact different groups like YAL & REV PAC!

----------


## qwerty

*Who starts to post the moneybomb info to Ron Paul related articles ?*

You can find these articles with news.google.com

----------


## Monique

I am posting this wherever I can...what do you all think?  

ATTENTION ALL RON PAUL SUPPORTERS....We need you for one day.  Oct 19th is the anniversary of day we won the Revolutionary War.  We need to win another Revolution, but we can't do it if the media continues to black out  Ron Paul.  Won't you donate something...anything...on Oct.19th.  Spread the word.  If we work together they won't be able to ignore us.  This is THE one!!  Click attend at the link and send it to all RP supporters you know!!  We need EVERYONE!!!   http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471 and www.blackthisout.com

----------


## Monique

Don't forget to WRITE Ron Paul articles.  It isn't that hard.  Write something about the censorship and why we have the need for this moneybomb and then send it to sites so they will publish it.  Shout in a room and a few people hear you, shout at the podium and the whole room takes notice.

----------


## justatrey

I've been using this for youtube comments. It's simple and to the point, but I think we can do better...

*** Black THIS Out Moneybomb – October 19th ***
Inspired by the mainstream media's biased reporting of Ron Paul.

Pledge at BlackTHISOut[dot]com

Please spread the word!

----------


## AmberH

On the Daily Paul, Jordie is running ads for black this out and is asking for people to pitch in.   http://ronpaulfbads.chipin.com/ron-p...ok-advertising

----------


## fearthereaperx

There should be another video made to promote this i think. This current one is just not that exciting.

----------


## ItsTime

> There should be another video made to promote this i think. This current one is just not that exciting.


have you seen this one?

----------


## Sjmfury

bump

----------


## LibertyEsq

Have we gotten the Campaign's blessing for this MB yet? That's kind of a crucial step since we'll need a ticker

----------


## reduen

Attending and invited..!!

Going to tweet about it every day from now until then...

----------


## reduen

> Have we gotten the Campaign's blessing for this MB yet? That's kind of a crucial step since we'll need a ticker


Trust me, if we build this thing they will put up a ticker. Of that I have no doubt.........

----------


## ItsTime

> Have we gotten the Campaign's blessing for this MB yet? That's kind of a crucial step since we'll need a ticker


Nothing can stop an idea whose time has come, even the campaign haha . Im sure they will get behind it, the snowball has already started to form.

----------


## dusman

So, I'm just about finished with my revamp concept. So far so good, but I wanted to provide an update:

I've virtually halted all live progression on the web site until the Constitution/RevPac moneybombs were finished. Having thought about this moneybomb for over a month, I felt it was important not to distract from the others, in case these updates prove really successful. Now that Black THIS Out is next, I'm excited to start proceeding to put all the various parts together now. 

What I identify as the underlying problem is the lack of activity on the moneybomb web sites themselves and nothing really more. Simply put, there isn't anything on the web sites so far to attract return visitors. It should be something each and every Ron Paul supporter would want to visit each day. Considering the themes of all our moneybombs this year, they lacked a lot of ability to build onto the theme and produce a snowball effect. 

Black THIS Out is significantly different, thanks to the mainstream media giving us constant fuel. 

Here are the new features being implemented:


1) Pledge. Report. Share. 

An objective-based funnel system to encourage viewers to do each of the three actions. 

A) Pledge, is just what it is.. pledging a donation to the campaign for October 19th, 2011. B) Report, is to submit articles and videos of clear media bias, censorship, misrepresentation of facts. These will be screened, rebutted, and published on the web site. Each published counter-article will accept pledges specific to the article. On the day of the moneybomb, we'll do press releases and open letters to the media on how much money THEY raised for Ron Paul, through bias and censorship, and share that through the social networks. C) Share, which is providing a step-by-step guide to promoting the moneybomb. This will adopt a Facebook strategy (how to invite, good practices, etc.), Twitter strategy (Using the one started already), E-mail, Blogging, etc. 


2) Conditional Pledges and Taking Challenges

This idea may take a little more time to finish up, but I think you guys will like it. The idea is that there are really two ways to donate to the campaign. Money and effort. Just as significant as 25,000 donations will be, 25,000 people taking it offline to promote Ron Paul in a strategic collaboration would be just as incredible. Therefore, the idea is to combine both of these together. 

So maybe FRDMLVR 1 has $1000 to donate, but they want to make that pledge on condition that 100 people do a certain activity. So FRDMLVR 1 submits the conditional pledge and that challenge now shows up in a thread among other challenges going on. Let's say FRDMLVR 2 is completely broke, but wants to still contribute somehow. They'll not only be able to share the moneybomb online, but also take challenges that get them doing things offline. 

The end goal is having our money work TWICE for us. If we can use our donations to leverage effort, then that money gets put back into advertising, which attracts more supporters.. we have a nice recipe to make our dollars twice as valuable to other campaigns' dollars.

This will take a bit longer to build and launch, but I feel it would be a great addition. 

3) Widgets, Banners, and Badges

I'm just about finished up with these. The widgets will allow other web sites to embed pledge data onto their pages and I'm working on a way to pledge directly from the widgets themselves. So, if RPF wants to put a banner at the top of the forum that displays current pledge count and people could pledge directly from RPF, I think that would be a great improvement. I also have static banners and badges, if those are preferred. 

I'll have more to show tonight. What do you guys think?

----------


## davidt!

I have been getting good results asking video makers on youtube to add annotations at the end of their videos promoting the moneybomb. I sent a few emails out to them last night and had a couple of very positive emails back this morning. Another thing we can do is comment on online Ron Paul or Politic related articles.

----------


## JVParkour

Sounds excellent dusman!

----------


## justatrey

dusman: First of all, +rep. Thanks for all your hard work on this. The website already looks great imo, but you have some great ideas.

I say go for #1 and #3 first. 

I think we could do without #2. Not that it would hurt anything, I just don't think it should hold anything else up. It seems like a good concept, but I question if it would really catch on.

----------


## qwerty

And back to work! Hitting youtube!

----------


## qwerty

New video for moneybomb! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql8hEWs9rCc

----------


## qwerty

Bump!

----------


## qwerty

I´m trying to comment every new youtube video about Ron Paul with the message about moneybomb!

will try to do it everyday from today to moneybomb day!

----------


## AmberH

> I´m trying to comment every new youtube video about Ron Paul with the message about moneybomb!
> 
> will try to do it everyday from today to moneybomb day!


Me to, I will up vote yours along the way

----------


## qwerty

> Me to, I will up vote yours along the way


Nice!   I need to go to sleep soon!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> So, I'm just about finished with my revamp concept. So far so good, but I wanted to provide an update:
> 
> I've virtually halted all live progression on the web site until the Constitution/RevPac moneybombs were finished. Having thought about this moneybomb for over a month, I felt it was important not to distract from the others, in case these updates prove really successful. Now that Black THIS Out is next, I'm excited to start proceeding to put all the various parts together now. 
> 
> What I identify as the underlying problem is the lack of activity on the moneybomb web sites themselves and nothing really more. Simply put, there isn't anything on the web sites so far to attract return visitors. It should be something each and every Ron Paul supporter would want to visit each day. Considering the themes of all our moneybombs this year, they lacked a lot of ability to build onto the theme and produce a snowball effect. 
> 
> Black THIS Out is significantly different, thanks to the mainstream media giving us constant fuel. 
> 
> Here are the new features being implemented:
> ...


Dusman, this is really spectacular. We will need you to implement the same system for the next money bomb if it turns out to be a winner. I especially like your idea of reporting and I agree with your idea that the money bomb website itself needs more return value. Frankly, I don't visit money bomb websites at all except for maybe once to see what it looks like and maybe to pledge. I don't go back. But your idea of reporting media bias and then offering counter-arguments really does a number of things at once. It gives people a reason to return to the website, to see the news. It helps people not completely familiar with Ron Paul to see the media bias as well as the truth, which is provided in the counter-arguments. It allows people the ability to share the counter-argument stories through social networking, so that even more people are drawn to the website so they can pledge and start promoting. The apparent media bias also helps to fuel anger in supporters and directs it into promoting the money bomb through the social networking tools you provide through the website. All we need to do is get a couple people that understand Dr. Paul's positions fully, so they can write response articles.





> 2) Conditional Pledges and Taking Challenges
> 
> This idea may take a little more time to finish up, but I think you guys will like it. The idea is that there are really two ways to donate to the campaign. Money and effort. Just as significant as 25,000 donations will be, 25,000 people taking it offline to promote Ron Paul in a strategic collaboration would be just as incredible. Therefore, the idea is to combine both of these together. 
> 
> So maybe FRDMLVR 1 has $1000 to donate, but they want to make that pledge on condition that 100 people do a certain activity. So FRDMLVR 1 submits the conditional pledge and that challenge now shows up in a thread among other challenges going on. Let's say FRDMLVR 2 is completely broke, but wants to still contribute somehow. They'll not only be able to share the moneybomb online, but also take challenges that get them doing things offline. 
> 
> The end goal is having our money work TWICE for us. If we can use our donations to leverage effort, then that money gets put back into advertising, which attracts more supporters.. we have a nice recipe to make our dollars twice as valuable to other campaigns' dollars.
> 
> This will take a bit longer to build and launch, but I feel it would be a great addition.


I have a question about this one. If somebody makes a conditional pledge, how exactly would the original pledger know that the condition was carried out by somebody else? They would need to know if it was carried out in order to actually go through with their own pledge.




> 3) Widgets, Banners, and Badges
> 
> I'm just about finished up with these. The widgets will allow other web sites to embed pledge data onto their pages and I'm working on a way to pledge directly from the widgets themselves. So, if RPF wants to put a banner at the top of the forum that displays current pledge count and people could pledge directly from RPF, I think that would be a great improvement. I also have static banners and badges, if those are preferred. 
> 
> I'll have more to show tonight. What do you guys think?


I'm glad this is being taken care of. If we were to put something at the top of RonPaulForums then I think it would really take off. I have a question about the widget though. We have two ways of pledging, on the main website and on Facebook. I believe people feel more comfortable using Facebook than signing up to the main website in order to pledge. That's why Facebook always has more attendees than the website has in pledges. Would the widget incorporate both the ability to pledge on the main site and attend and invite people to the Facebook event? I think it would be a good idea to cover both.

----------


## qwerty

We need the "facebook pledges" to show on the website too!

----------


## NickOdell

bump

----------


## LibertyRevolution

I was bored.
If TV ads were cheap... or if money grew on trees ...

----------


## garyallen59

> I was bored.
> If TV ads were cheap... or if money grew on trees ...


Very Nice!!!

----------


## NickOdell

bump... C'mon people, keep promoting :-)

In the process of direct messaging hundred of people on facebook (dont worry, i didnt send more than 1 message to each person), the lady that runs this site: http://www.shop4liberty.com/  put up a big advertisement on their homepage. Obviously this isnt a TON of internet traffic, but we need more of this! 

Its not that hard, people are willing to help out!

----------


## jasonxe

Can I donate in gold?

----------


## NickOdell

> Can I donate in gold?


I don't think so  

It is an online event. Here is the link for FaceBook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471

And the website: http://www.blackthisout.com

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, this is really spectacular. We will need you to implement the same system for the next money bomb if it turns out to be a winner. I especially like your idea of reporting and I agree with your idea that the money bomb website itself needs more return value. Frankly, I don't visit money bomb websites at all except for maybe once to see what it looks like and maybe to pledge. I don't go back. But your idea of reporting media bias and then offering counter-arguments really does a number of things at once. It gives people a reason to return to the website, to see the news. It helps people not completely familiar with Ron Paul to see the media bias as well as the truth, which is provided in the counter-arguments. It allows people the ability to share the counter-argument stories through social networking, so that even more people are drawn to the website so they can pledge and start promoting. The apparent media bias also helps to fuel anger in supporters and directs it into promoting the money bomb through the social networking tools you provide through the website. All we need to do is get a couple people that understand Dr. Paul's positions fully, so they can write response articles.


You are right on point. I felt the reporting would be a really big draw, so that would be a natural fit for this moneybomb. You had pointed on something that inspired the whole thought of return visit potential for me.. which was you said you don't go back to the moneybomb sites. This is exactly what I've experienced, myself. That aspect is different than in 2007, as I recall going back daily to check the pledge totals at the least. Trying to revive that and also build on it more. If we have people visiting daily, a percentage of those people are going to promote it simply through encouragement to do so on the site. Ultimately, this creates a win-win. 

I definitely need people who know Ron Paul's positions well and are able to articulate their thoughts into writing. 




> I have a question about this one. If somebody makes a conditional pledge, how exactly would the original pledger know that the condition was carried out by somebody else? They would need to know if it was carried out in order to actually go through with their own pledge.


This one is tricky. It's somewhat speculative as there is no real way to verify anything. However, I've modeled it so far so that each step is opt-in based. So, someone taking a challenge does an opt-in for that challenge and then followed up with by e-mail to verify completion of that task. They'll be some drop-off obviously, however I think the real value comes from the e-mail list that would be generated. Since these are people who have at least shown some desire to be involved in activities/donations, this is a nice solution to build a list geared towards those things. A lot of those taking challenges might not have the money to donate to this moneybomb, but there is no reason we can't follow up with them on the next moneybomb. In this way, we acquire a list of "potentials" that otherwise we never had. 

My other suggestion for this was to make it exclusive to the meetup groups, which then would help make verifying tasks being completed a bit easier to handle. It would be a dream to leverage pledges to the campaign toward Meetup group efforts. Ultimately, this may need to extend into the next moneybomb to get it fully functioning. I'm currently engaging a few App developers to do a simple check-in service, like FourSquare. This would allow a much more accurate way to verify challenges/activities are met.. since restraints on abuse or neglect could be handled programmatically. For example, check-ins would require to be done from different GPS locations or based off specific criteria (maybe an image upload of your sign waving challenge). We could go as far as making an app for canvassing, where each home visited gets a check-in and their responses recorded, however, still having a high regard for privacy of course. There's really a lot of ways this can be achieved, none of them are cheap (in time) or on-the-fly projects. I at least have about 20 web developers on Facebook organized and so just need to start coordinating efforts with them and I think we could get a lot of these things in place. 




> I'm glad this is being taken care of. If we were to put something at the top of RonPaulForums then I think it would really take off. I have a question about the widget though. We have two ways of pledging, on the main website and on Facebook. I believe people feel more comfortable using Facebook than signing up to the main website in order to pledge. That's why Facebook always has more attendees than the website has in pledges. Would the widget incorporate both the ability to pledge on the main site and attend and invite people to the Facebook event? I think it would be a good idea to cover both.


I may be one of the few who is pretty strongly opposed to relying on Facebook to indicate pledges. I use Facebook and I also attend the moneybombs; however, the fact that it is done on Facebook immediately alienates probably 30% of our user base. Simply put, not everyone uses Facebook and not everyone who uses Facebook is familiar with events or willing to use it for that purpose. Therefore, I am looking for a solution to pledge directly from the Facebook Event Pages where possible, so that it facilitates pledging rather than becoming dependent on it. 

Anyways, I'll follow up more after dinner! The lady made catfish!

----------


## NickOdell

Edit: Nevermind to all of that. I was having trouble posting about this at the Daily Paul but got it figured out. :-)

----------


## nc4rp

i detect epicness

----------


## NickOdell

bump. More people still need to see this thread. I'm the annoying one that gets to keep bumping it :-) 

I'm having great success with this. Creating lists of Ron Paul supporters so I don't email people twice, and a lot of people are posting it on their Facebook pages. 
*We are 'awaiting reply' from 12,250 people. *  Good work so far!

----------


## dusman

Yes, keep it moving. It is working great!

Otherwise, I'm going to start posting analytics showing all of us losing momentum. I'll do it... dare me! 



You guys really are making a huge difference!

Our trend line looks closer to 11-12% on conversion rate. That basically means every 100 people you send that's 11-12 pledges to Ron Paul's campaign. Keep it coming!

----------


## ItsTime

Dusman chech ur PM please.

----------


## dusman

All Yours! Have at it! 

Don't forget to follow @blackthisout on Twitter.

----------


## TexMac

Hey, what if we ran a poll like this?

http://pages.townhall.com/campaign/presidential-straw-poll

Look at all the RP supporter emails we could get.  We'd need to set up a page that looked credible to sponsor it.

----------


## NickOdell

I emailed the owner of http://www.rp2012.com and asked for help promoting this. Maybe something will come of it, who knows. It would be great to have their help since they have email lists from all the phonebanking efforts.

----------


## ItsTime

follow BTO on twitter! http://twitter.com/#!/blackthisout

----------


## WD-NY

> So, I'm just about finished with my revamp concept. So far so good, but I wanted to provide an update:
> 
> I've virtually halted all live progression on the web site until the Constitution/RevPac moneybombs were finished. Having thought about this moneybomb for over a month, I felt it was important not to distract from the others, in case these updates prove really successful. Now that Black THIS Out is next, I'm excited to start proceeding to put all the various parts together now. 
> 
> What I identify as the underlying problem is the lack of activity on the moneybomb web sites themselves and nothing really more. Simply put, there isn't anything on the web sites so far to attract return visitors. It should be something each and every Ron Paul supporter would want to visit each day. Considering the themes of all our moneybombs this year, they lacked a lot of ability to build onto the theme and produce a snowball effect. 
> 
> Black THIS Out is significantly different, thanks to the mainstream media giving us constant fuel. 
> 
> Here are the new features being implemented:
> ...


You're on the right track - but focus is key. Pick off the lowest hanging fruit/bugs first then move on to the less straight forward features/functionality:

*Priority #1: Basic improvements to the landing page layout, copy and message* - Without a strong landing page that converts visitors into pledges, the other ideas won't matter. So my first question is, what's the ETA on the simple aesthetic and layout changes suggested by myself and several other forum members (e.g. create a clear, descriptive headline; reposition pledge form & pledge count *above the fold*; increase the font size, switch out fonts that are not easy-to-read/legible, replace the pledge slider with a basic radio-button list, etc.) being implemented? 

*Priority #2: Badges, Banners and Widgets* - Simple enough, just resize the current marketing materials to standard blog & banner sizes. By "Widgets" I'm guessing you mean badges with interactive elements, like an auto-updating counter? If you can quickly build those yourself then make those as well. If not, see if someone else will help and move on the priority #3.

*Priority #3: Create features/functionality that help the Pledge go viral* (other than straight forward "share/email/tweet" links) - Only after priorities 1 & 2 are locked down would I begin working on features that build upon old-school sharing. That said, "contestifying" the BlackThisOut 10/19 money bomb definitely be done without too much effort using existing tools/applications. How do you 'contestify' a money bomb? Simple. *Show a LEADER-BOARD*. How do you create a Leader-board? You need to generate unique referral links for anyone who wants to keep track of how many people they get to sign up via the emails/tweets/etc. they send out. Like I said, there no sense in recreating the wheel if you can't code it up in a few days (since time is of the essence, so check out these links and I'm sure you'll be able to find something that fits the bill:

Found this app looking for alternatives to WildFire - https://socialprize.com/tour - instead of giving a prize away, the #blackthisout money bomb 'contest' can simply be "get the most friends/people to pledge" and win the +rep of fellow Ron Paul supporters. (Or, if the campaign is game, it would be awesome if the top 3 'pledge bundlers' could win something like a dinner with Dr. Paul )

Here's a portfolio of contest microsites that you can use for guidance - http://www.votigo.com/corp/showcase.php#fbcontests
Long story short, to really kick this (and future) money bombs up a notch, unique referral links and a leader board that shows who is securing the most pledges = key. 

But again, first things first - square up the core page design/layout/copy so that when contest or other viral sharing kicks into gear, the pledge conversion rate and contest participation rate = max.

----------


## Birdlady

+rep!Great advice and insight, WD-NY. I agree that the landing page needs to be fixed first. It is so essential to get the Pledge section above the fold. With the way the stars and lines are at the bottom of the fold, it looks like there is nothing underneath and it's the end of the webpage.

----------


## mstrmac1

*I'm sorry if I offend anyone who has made a BTO youtube video...But they all kind of stink! The one's that i've seen so far are not effective at all. Can someone step up and make something truly inspiring? I would, but I have zero skills. Just trying to help being that I'm an end user.*

----------


## FA.Hayek

bump

----------


## Anti Federalist

Ordered.

I'm in on this one.




> New edition is ready for print! You can not beat 1000 cards for $39. Today, I priced these out at my local print shops they wanted between $150 and $200 to print these cards!  Order 1000 cards here: http://ronpauldesigns.blogspot.com/p/specials.html

----------


## NickOdell

We still need someone to put this on the front page of the forums....

----------


## mstrmac1

> We still need someone to put this on the front page of the forums....


^this

----------


## justinpagewood

*black this out*

----------


## Sentinelrv

Can you invite people to the event on Facebook that are not on your friends list? I'm trying to figure out how to send invites to people I see posting on Ron Paul articles, but when I hit "Select Guests to Invite" it only lets me choose from my current friends.

*EDIT:* Ok, I looked around and it's impossible. I guess you can still message them.

----------


## NickOdell

> Can you invite people to the event on Facebook that are not on your friends list? I'm trying to figure out how to send invites to people I see posting on Ron Paul articles, but when I hit "Select Guests to Invite" it only lets me choose from my current friends.


I don't think you can. :/

----------


## mstrmac1

*Here is the Nov 5th 2007 MB thread started by trevor.. it may help with ideas
*
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...r+5th+november

Looks like they started by hitting meet ups!

----------


## dusman

> *Priority #1: Basic improvements to the landing page layout, copy and message* - Without a strong landing page that converts visitors into pledges, the other ideas won't matter. So my first question is, what's the ETA on the simple aesthetic and layout changes suggested by myself and several other forum members (e.g. create a clear, descriptive headline; reposition pledge form & pledge count *above the fold*; increase the font size, switch out fonts that are not easy-to-read/legible, replace the pledge slider with a basic radio-button list, etc.) being implemented?
> *Priority #2: Badges, Banners and Widgets* - Simple enough, just resize the current marketing materials to standard blog & banner sizes. By "Widgets" I'm guessing you mean badges with interactive elements, like an auto-updating counter? If you can quickly build those yourself then make those as well. If not, see if someone else will help and move on the priority #3.
> *Priority #3: Create features/functionality that help the Pledge go viral* (other than straight forward "share/email/tweet" links) - Only after priorities 1 & 2 are locked down would I begin working on features that build upon old-school sharing. That said, "contestifying" the BlackThisOut 10/19 money bomb definitely be done without too much effort using existing tools/applications. How do you 'contestify' a money bomb? Simple. *Show a LEADER-BOARD*. How do you create a Leader-board? You need to generate unique referral links for anyone who wants to keep track of how many people they get to sign up via the emails/tweets/etc. they send out. Like I said, there no sense in recreating the wheel if you can't code it up in a few days (since time is of the essence, so check out these links and I'm sure you'll be able to find something that fits the bill:
> Found this app looking for alternatives to WildFire - https://socialprize.com/tour - instead of giving a prize away, the #blackthisout money bomb 'contest' can simply be "get the most friends/people to pledge" and win the +rep of fellow Ron Paul supporters. (Or, if the campaign is game, it would be awesome if the top 3 'pledge bundlers' could win something like a dinner with Dr. Paul )
> Here's a portfolio of contest microsites that you can use for guidance - http://www.votigo.com/corp/showcase.php#fbcontests
> Long story short, to really kick this (and future) money bombs up a notch, unique referral links and a leader board that shows who is securing the most pledges = key. 
> 
> But again, first things first - square up the core page design/layout/copy so that when contest or other viral sharing kicks into gear, the pledge conversion rate and contest participation rate = max.


I appreciate the feedback!


*Priority #1: Basic improvements to the landing page layout, copy and message
*
I actually have a concept to show right now. But I'm concerned I went a little over the top, maybe? 

http://www.blackthisout.com/blackthisout-layout-v3.jpg



What do you guys think? As for the pledge feature.. I'm taking the suggestion of removing the slider and I'll also make a popup come up with a pledge form and details on current numbers. I have most of the framework in place already, so re-theming the current site won't be a challenge at all. 

*Priority #2: Badges, Banners and Widgets
*
Yes, an auto-updating counter. I have these working, I just need to theme it now! 

*
Priority #3: Create features/functionality that help the Pledge go viral*

You and I think alike! I actually have the pledge form/db set up for unique referral ids and am tracking those. It was initially for the news stories, however, I could do a sign up to get your own page pretty easily. 

I'll have a look over your links. 

Just need a go ahead from you guys!

----------


## mstrmac1

Way better!! Looks great!

----------


## justinpagewood

> I appreciate the feedback!
> 
> 
> *Priority #1: Basic improvements to the landing page layout, copy and message
> *
> I actually have a concept to show right now. But I'm concerned I went a little over the top, maybe? 
> 
> http://www.blackthisout.com/blackthisout-layout-v3.jpg
> 
> ...


Very cool.  But I'd simplify that top shiny banner a bit (my stylistic preference).  and get a big RED PLEDGE button in there.

----------


## NickOdell

I like the proposed design much better.

----------


## justatrey

That looks amazing. Great job!

----------


## mport1

> We still need someone to put this on the front page of the forums....


Agreed, this should be front and center everywhere until the data.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Ok, so here are the updated stats for today...

Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224)
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)

*Early Endorsements & Email Blasts:* It's good that we've kept our current momentum, but it didn't increase any. In fact it went down, but only by six attendees. I think what we need is a large boost to help momentum for this build even earlier. We need to get larger websites to endorse this money bomb right now to help get everybody on board as soon as possible. Again, I talked to RonPaulForums administrator Bryan and one of the things he said he'd be able to help us with is an email blast. We could also try to get the Daily Paul to do this as well as Trevor Lyman and any other organizations out there that have large email lists. These emails need to go out as soon as possible so that momentum can build around the event early. All the promotion effort and email blasts have come too late in the game as I explained in the original post and there was no chance to build up any momentum.

*When to Send the Email & What to Write:* The problem is, when should we start contacting people about sending out emails? Should we wait until Dusman has a chance to update the official website a little bit, or should we do it as soon as possible? Maybe it won't take Dusman that long to change things around. He would need to let us know. Also, we would need to construct an email here on the board for Bryan to use to send out to the community. I think it might be best to wait until RonPaulForums has the promotion widget on the top of the website, but I just don't want to wait too long. Every day we wait is a lost opportunity.

*Compile a list of Ron Paul Facebook Pages:* Something thing we should do is compile a large list of Ron Paul pages from Face book and use the list to visit each daily and make new status updates about the money bomb. I know there are a lot of Ron Paul pages on Facebook. Really, I think all you need to do is search Ron Paul and click for expanded search results and then get the name and link for each page. Each day we check all of these pages and post a money bomb status update if there isn't already one there, that way the maximum amount of people know about it.

I've noticed people are promoting the money bomb by posting status updates on different pages like mentioned above, but I tried checking out the comments of status updates by either Ron Paul's Facebook page or the RonPaul2012 Facebook page and I didn't see much promotion there. For example, Ron Paul uploaded a picture onto his page as a new update and there are *over 500 commenters* posting who we could expose the money bomb to. All these different Ron Paul Facebook pages have many status updates a day with thousands and thousands of commenters. We could leave many comments about the money bomb in these updates. These are all places where large amounts of Ron Paul people come to visit and comment. We need to go to them.

What does everyone think about these points and is anyone willing to work on them?

----------


## mport1

I'm very glad to see this kind of push for this money bomb.  This is something that has been dramatically lacking from past ones which I think is a major reason we haven't raised as much money.

----------


## dusman

> Ok, so here are the updated stats for today...
> 
> Sep 19 - 998 
> Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224)
> Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
> 
> *Early Endorsements & Email Blasts:* It's good that we've kept our current momentum, but it didn't increase any. In fact it went down, but only by six attendees. I think what we need is a large boost to help momentum for this build even earlier. We need to get larger websites to endorse this money bomb right now to help get everybody on board as soon as possible. Again, I talked to RonPaulForums administrator Bryan and one of the things he said he'd be able to help us with is an email blast. We could also try to get the Daily Paul to do this as well as Trevor Lyman and any other organizations out there that have large email lists. These emails need to go out as soon as possible so that momentum can build around the event early. All the promotion effort and email blasts have come too late in the game as I explained in the original post and there was no chance to build up any momentum.
> 
> *When to Send the Email & What to Write:* The problem is, when should we start contacting people about sending out emails? Should we wait until Dusman has a chance to update the official website a little bit, or should we do it as soon as possible? Maybe it won't take Dusman that long to change things around. He would need to let us know. Also, we would need to construct an email here on the board for Bryan to use to send out to the community. I think it might be best to wait until RonPaulForums has the promotion widget on the top of the website, but I just don't want to wait too long. Every day we wait is a lost opportunity.
> ...


One of the things I wanted to accomplish with the new design was to establish a "brand" for the moneybomb. If you guys think what I have here works, I will start theming a widget and share the code here so you guys can run with it, then work on revamping the web site. 

I suggest moving forward with e-mailing web sites to make an initial contact. I can actually setup a generic theme for it right now and if I need to change it later it will change across all the other web sites.

----------


## justinpagewood

With all this creativity going on, I was inspired to throw in my own concept design. 

You know me.  I'm a minimalist.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, that looks very nice. A question though, how would people know where to go to see the counter-arguments? I see a report button, but it doesn't even mention that there are counter-arguments against poorly written and biased media articles and videos.

Also, are you going to add anything about our 25,000 pledge goal in the beginning text? I don't think we need to display the $6,000,000 goal, but I still think it's very imporatant to put a pledge goal out there for people to rally around.

Also, about this thread getting on the front page, I could ask Bryan if he'd be able to help us out with that.

----------


## trey4sports

> Ok, so here are the updated stats for today...
> 
> Sep 19 - 998 
> Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224)
> Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
> 
> *Early Endorsements & Email Blasts:* It's good that we've kept our current momentum, but it didn't increase any. In fact it went down, but only by six attendees. I think what we need is a large boost to help momentum for this build even earlier. We need to get larger websites to endorse this money bomb right now to help get everybody on board as soon as possible. Again, I talked to RonPaulForums administrator Bryan and one of the things he said he'd be able to help us with is an email blast. We could also try to get the Daily Paul to do this as well as Trevor Lyman and any other organizations out there that have large email lists. These emails need to go out as soon as possible so that momentum can build around the event early. All the promotion effort and email blasts have come too late in the game as I explained in the original post and there was no chance to build up any momentum.
> 
> *When to Send the Email & What to Write:* The problem is, when should we start contacting people about sending out emails? Should we wait until Dusman has a chance to update the official website a little bit, or should we do it as soon as possible? Maybe it won't take Dusman that long to change things around. He would need to let us know. Also, we would need to construct an email here on the board for Bryan to use to send out to the community. I think it might be best to wait until RonPaulForums has the promotion widget on the top of the website, but I just don't want to wait too long. Every day we wait is a lost opportunity.
> ...



Word to the wise about posting on Facebook group walls... Facebook will mark you for "spam" and disallow you from posting on facebook group walls for 2 weeks, this happened to me during the last moneybomb. I know you're not advocating spamming these or anything like that, i'm just saying that you want to be really cautious about how you go about it. Only post on a couple walls a day, and if you really want to kick $#@! into overdrive you can create secondary accounts and use proxies so as to elude trouble.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

It's gotta have a video.  Get people pyched, you know.  The Nov 5th and Dec 16th sites had a video or two, if I recall correctly.

----------


## NickOdell

Great points. I'm in 100%. 

I emailed http://www.rp2012.org today and asked them for help. No response yet. 
I figured they might be helpful since they helped so much with phonebanking and volunteer efforts for Ames. 

I'll let you guys know if I hear back from them. 

For now, I'll return back to personal messaging tons of people on Facebook about helping promote this, not just attending the event, all from the comfort of my bed on my iPod touch.

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, that looks very nice. A question though, how would people know where to go to see the counter-arguments? I see a report button, but it doesn't even mention that there are counter-arguments against poorly written and biased media articles and videos.
> 
> Also, are you going to add anything about our 25,000 pledge goal in the beginning text? I don't think we need to display the $6,000,000 goal, but I still think it's very imporatant to put a pledge goal out there for people to rally around.
> 
> Also, about this thread getting on the front page, I could ask Bryan if he'd be able to help us out with that.


Basically, it will be broken up into sections. 

Pledge: Pledge form and pledge statistics in the sidebar. 
Report: Report a link form and current counter-articles in the sidebar. 
Share: Sharing strategies, widgets, banners, etc. 

Basically, when you click one of the three boxes, it will take you directly to the section. Pledge and Report the media is reinforced by the two buttons above the fold. Sharing details will be presented when they make a pledge. For the pledge itself, everytime you enter the web site, you'll be presented with a pledge form popup. 

However, this is just what I envisioned and am open to ideas here.

----------


## qwerty

> i was bored.
> If tv ads were cheap... Or if money grew on trees ...


nice!

----------


## davidt!

I just sent an e-mail to Campaign for Liberty asking them for help in promoting this moneybomb to their lists and membership. I'll let everyone know if I hear back from them. 

Has anyone contacted infowars.com about it yet? 

Also does anyone have a web address for that Doctor that used to send out newsletters to thousands of people in 2007?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I just sent an e-mail to Campaign for Liberty asking them for help in promoting this moneybomb to their lists and membership. I'll let everyone know if I hear back from them.


I'm not sure if C4L will help out with this. As far as I know, they can't have anything to do with the campaign or they'll get in trouble. This is just what I heard, so I can't back it up.

----------


## qwerty

> I'm very glad to see this kind of push for this money bomb.  This is something that has been dramatically lacking from past ones which I think is a major reason we haven't raised as much money.


Totally agree! 

We have the grassroot to promote this and we got money too to make this huge! Getting the word out it the thing! 


Back to work, youtube commenting!

----------


## Sentinelrv

I can't guarantee that Bryan will send out an email, but he said he's open to it. What we need to do is construct one here and then I'll pass it along to him. What do we need to convey in this email? I'm not sure if we should mention $6,000,000, but I think we should mention the 25,000 pledge goal. We also need to convey that this email is being sent out early so that the money bomb has a chance to build momentum, unlike the previous ones. We need to include links to the website, Facebook event, this planning thread and maybe even tips on how to promote it. Anyone have anything else it should include?

----------


## qwerty

> Great points. I'm in 100%. 
> 
> I emailed http://www.rp2012.org today and asked them for help. No response yet. 
> I figured they might be helpful since they helped so much with phonebanking and volunteer efforts for Ames.


That´s really great! 

There are ton of ron paul related sites and it would be nice if someone could send some e-mails around asking about support! 

We can help together provide a list what to contact if someone needs help on that.

I think we need little (just little) coordination that we get everything done for this event.

You know why i can´t do it...

----------


## WD-NY

> I appreciate the feedback!
> 
> 
> *Priority #1: Basic improvements to the landing page layout, copy and message
> *
> I actually have a concept to show right now. But I'm concerned I went a little over the top, maybe? 
> 
> http://www.blackthisout.com/blackthisout-layout-v3.jpg
> 
> ...


Ok, a few quick thoughts:

*Keep the current header and design* - the new header no longer matches the marketing/branding materials (cards, logos, etc.) - even with Ron Paul Money bombs, branding & messaging consistency = a must. I also personally think the current header you have up is pitch perfect in terms of communicating an 'enough is enough', 'don't f*ck with us' and 'we mean business' attitude that gets the core grass roots truly fired. Remember, the 2 huge bombs of 2008 were pretty 'in your face' in terms of branding (e.g. Fawkes Bomb website was almost cryptically dark whereas the Boston Tea Party site was super aggressive with the messaging used).

Just saw *justinpagewood's design - Now that's what I call a Header/Headline graphic* - love the edge (which I think this Money Bomb needs in spades since all the others have been warm and fuzzy). Nice job Justin - Can you try putting something together using the image of Ron Paul that's currently up on blackthisout.com? I think that one presents a much stronger/tougher/gruffer image of Ron Paul and as a result, communicates the emotion of this money better more effectively. In the image you used, RP looks like he's arguing or attempting to make a point (beta). In dusman's graphic, RP is basically saying ''bring it' (alpha). *In other words, I think dusman's current graphic of RP = MONEY*.

 

*When we suggested moving the Pledge count and form box above the fold, we meant 'move the pledge count & form above the fold'* - buttons with silly javascript that open popup lightboxes that show the pledge count and or form = a huge step backwards imo. Simple ftw.

*Use bright, high contrast colors* - Why are the 3 ACTION buttons ice blue given that the background is black?? Does that "POP OUT" to you?? RED and white text = your 2 best friends.

*Replace the entire "Report" concept/button with the '[COLOR="#B22222"]Get your friends to pledge & win the internets (or a dinner w/ Dr. Paul)' contest/game.* I just don't think the "Report media ignoring RP" dog is gonna hunt as they say. That will-be/is-being taken care of much more effectively with youtube promotional videos.

*Page copy is way to "soft" - keep it "revolutionary"* (which = unafraid, certain, DECLARATIVE, bold, aggressive,).

Last but not least, I think the latest mockup was/is a pretty big step backwards. Your initial gut had the right ideas, they just needed polishing. What's up right now is soft and has little/no soul.  I don't mean to sound harsh, but as you yourself have said, *time is of the essence*.

Stay focused, keep it simple and please, knock off priority #1 before moving on to anything else. If you need any help with coding things us, I and I'm sure many other forum members with webdev skills would be happy to help.

----------


## MJU1983

> Dont forget this one? I mean starting at 2:55 min mark is awe inspiring...





> *I'm sorry if I offend anyone who has made a BTO youtube video...But they all kind of stink! The one's that i've seen so far are not effective at all. Can someone step up and make something truly inspiring? I would, but I have zero skills. Just trying to help being that I'm an end user.*


I took a few videos and stitched together a video I think turned out pretty good:




HD Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgMnJXD2Yes&hd=1

Although YouTube has been CRAWLING for me tonight.

----------


## qwerty

> I took a few videos and stitched together a video I think turned out pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgMnJXD2Yes&hd=1
> 
> Although YouTube has been CRAWLING for me tonight.



can your videos be used by other people ?

----------


## dusman

Just some widget concepts, with the same theme.

----------


## qwerty

> Just some widget concepts, with the same theme.



WE need to add the facebook pledges too cause it seems that most of the people won´t pledge on the official site.

Also we need a direct link to the facebook event on the site!

I like the pictures!

----------


## MJU1983

> can your videos be used by other people ?


Sure, like I said...that video is a compilation of clips from 4 other videos (their links are listed in my description on YouTube).

Anything to promote the money bomb!

----------


## Sentinelrv

I don't know Dusman. That logo looks like something used from the NFL in my opinion. I'm starting to lean back toward the original designs. They were more in your face. Even the Ron Paul graphic looks like he's about to fight someone. As WD-NY said, these new images look more soft. I liked the revolutionary aspect of it more. It was much more exciting. Maybe you could just keep it the way it is now, but rearrange things. For example, there is a space between the pledge counter and the decription where you could actually make the pledges. I even liked the original long form banners where Ron looks angry better.

----------


## WD-NY

> Just some widget concepts, with the same theme.


With all due respect mate, I dig your effort thus far but you've gone way off track tonight and need to get back on point asap. *October 19th is less than 30 days away* but instead of fixing up the current css/design using all the great suggestions people have given you in this thread, you're mocking up banners and badges that:
*have a dark teal color scheme* when the name of the money bomb is *BLACK* THIS OUT ?!

*have a logo that looks like the Pixar Cars logo* instead of a... wait for it... that badass IMAGE of Ron Paul you already have up on blackthisout.com 

have headline and subtitle copy that makes *ZERO reference to "Ron Paul 2012"* (KISS - people have no idea what something is about unless you MAKE IT CRYSTAL CLEAR)

have light-teal colored CTA (call to action) buttons (this is becoming a trend...once again, when it comes to button colors, RED IS YOUR BEST FRIEND - and not just any red - google red #D14836 - they've probably tested 50 different shades across billions of page views and that's the color that converted best). 


Again, I don't mean to sound harsh, but you seem to be lost on what to do next... which isn't good since you're the only one with access to blackthisout.com at present. You have several very key changes that can be made to the design that's currently up RIGHT NOW. *I implore you to stop working on any/all new branding ideas and simply clean up the current blackthisout.com home page layout and font-scheme.* 

This money bomb is the only one we have right now that has the 'edge' and 'push back' I think is critical to arousing the animal spirits of the web surfing masses. *To go viral, that graphic of ron paul looking gruff + "BLACK THIS OUT - Oct 19th" needs to become a symbol like OBEY*... something people feel compelled to plaster all over the internets because it gives voice to their frustrations over how the entire system, top to bottom, feels rigged... because the treatment of RP perfectly exposes just how rigged the game has become... because it says unequivocally, "Don't f#ck with us/RP/me". 

And the only way that will happen is if the website and promotional banners maintain their bite.

----------


## Sentinelrv

WD-NY, is this where the pledge counter, form and Facebook attend and invite buttons should be, and everything else should just be pushed down a little bit farther?

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y17...Images/bto.png

----------


## qwerty

Don´t want to sound rude but can we upgrade the website fast so that everyone can focus on promoting this event! 

My hand is hurting and still i continue!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Just so everybody knows, I'm compiling that list of Ron Paul Facebook pages. I'll have it up later. I'm sure Qwerty will be happy to go to work on it.

----------


## qwerty

> Just so everybody knows, I'm compiling that list of Ron Paul Facebook pages. I'll have it up later. I'm sure Qwerty will be happy to go to work on it.



Here´s pretty good list!!!!

Ron Paul 2012 Facebook Network!!!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...cebook+network


i don´t have facebook account...

----------


## WD-NY

> WD-NY, is this where the pledge counter, form and Facebook attend and invite buttons should be, and everything else should just be pushed down a little bit farther?
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y17...Images/bto.png


Yep - that's the fastest way to meaningfully improve the page and increase conversions. The other key elements that are mission from the header/top-section are "Money Bomb - October 19th" and simplifying the pledge form (re: getting rid of the silly slider and replacing it with a simple, straight-forward radio-button list of dollar amounts).

----------


## justinpagewood



----------


## dusman

> With all due respect mate, I dig your effort thus far but you've gone way off track tonight and need to get back on point asap. *October 19th is less than 30 days away* but instead of fixing up the current css/design using all the great suggestions people have given you in this thread, you're mocking up banners and badges that:
> *have a dark teal color scheme* when the name of the money bomb is *BLACK* THIS OUT ?!
> *have a logo that looks like the Pixar Cars logo* instead of a... wait for it... that badass IMAGE of Ron Paul you already have up on blackthisout.com
> have headline and subtitle copy that makes *ZERO reference to "Ron Paul 2012"* (KISS - people have no idea what something is about unless you MAKE IT CRYSTAL CLEAR)
> have light-teal colored CTA (call to action) buttons (this is becoming a trend...once again, when it comes to button colors, RED IS YOUR BEST FRIEND - and not just any red - google red #D14836 - they've probably tested 50 different shades across billions of page views and that's the went with).
> 
> Again, I don't mean to sound harsh, but you seem to be lost on what to do next... which isn't good since you're the only one with access to blackthisout.com at present. You have several very key changes that can be made to the design that's currently up RIGHT NOW. I implore you to stop working on any/all new branding ideas and simply clean up the current blackthisout.com home page layout and font-scheme. 
> 
> This money bomb is the only one we have right now that has the 'edge' and 'push back' I think is critical to arousing the animal spirits of the web surfing masses. To go viral, that graphic of ron paul looking gruff + "BLACK THIS OUT - Oct 19th" needs to become a symbol like OBEY... something people plaster all over the internets as a way of saying "Don't F$ck with us" online ... like Guy Fawkes Day was. And the only way that will happen is if the banners have bite.


I do appreciate the input. That is why I posted it here, to get constructive criticism. However, I'm not lost here at all, I have a very specific plan of action that I've been working toward for over two months. So, that was a bit of a misguided assumption. 

The re-purposing is necessary in order to implement other features that are ready to go. Now that the other moneybombs have finished, it's time to start pushing these things that will draw traffic and most importantly retain a large portion of that traffic to return on a regular basis. 

I have also been keeping analytics on the current site and I think there is a bit of a disconnect. I think it has to do with the overall feel and even I've been starting to dislike the disgruntled Ron Paul feel of my original design. It is a bit out of touch to his character, but that is certainly up for debate. Overall, I feel the "Don't F__k With Us" image won't resonate well with a broader audience. There is probably a delicate balance here, so I'm playing with that line. I suppose I'm starting to think of those who will come that might not know they should be angry yet? Let that be channeled through the pledges and reporting.. which are motivators to take action and start constructively attacking the problem. 

I agree with you on the logo and I think it deserves much more exploration. I also think there are several improvements that can be made overall on my concept too. I do think functionally it is moving in the right direction, though, and it's worth testing to see if there is a change in conversion rate. Also, I don't intend to do a jQuery onclick popup, but rather a popup as soon as you enter the web site. 

As for the imagery, we can try a lot of various styles. I did like this set from Gage that this image came from. 

So, onward to improvise some more.

----------


## Birdlady

I happen to like the Mr. Badass RP picture and the black and white theme with red as the accent color. I think it's very very catchy and it makes me think of the TV show Mad Men. This is a good thing in my opinion!




> I suppose I'm starting to think of those who will come that might not know they should be angry yet?


They will want to find out why though. This will pique people's interest. We need to get a good, focused Black this Out video created that can channel that anger into making pledges. I sort of agree the ones out right now are just ok. If you keep changing the theme though, you realize those videos won't match the video/image and avatars that are already out there? Even the cards that were created aren't going to match now. 




> As for the imagery, we can try a lot of various styles. I did like this set from Gage that this image came from.


Which event did this image come from if you don't mind me asking. I looked around and couldn't find it. Thanks.
Edit: Nm I found it!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Alright, I'm finally done. I added the following paragraph and list to the original post. If you know anybody that needs to find places to promote the money bomb, send them to the first post of this thread. Just make sure to tell them not to go overboard and get suspended for spamming. I hope this helps.

*Promote the Money Bomb on These Facebook Pages:* All the Facebook pages linked below are Ron Paul related and can be used to promote the money bomb. The larger pages with more likes are linked towards the top of the list and the smaller pages are lower in the list. Besides creating status updates on all these pages about the money bomb, you can also mention it in the comments of a status update by the page. For example, Ron Paul uploaded a picture onto his page as a new update and there are *over 500 commenters* posting who we could expose the money bomb to. All these different Ron Paul Facebook pages have many status updates a day with thousands and thousands of commenters. We could leave many comments about the money bomb in these updates. These are all places where large amounts of Ron Paul people come to visit and comment. You can even send messages to all these commenters yourself if you want to. Also, keep in mind not to go overboard unless you want to be suspended for spamming.

*Main Pages:*

*Ron Paul
Ron Paul 2012*

*Other Pages:*

*Judge Andrew Napolitano
Peter Schiff
Thomas E. Woods Jr.
Ron Paul.com
RON PAUL!
Ron Paul Revolution
Ron Paul Polls
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Fans
Ron Paul Swag
1,000,000+ Citizens for Ron Paul & Jesse Ventura 2012
Over 1,000,000 fans for RON PAUL, after all "Freedom is popular."
Students for Ron Paul
Women for Ron Paul
Democrats For Ron Paul
Ron Paul 4 President
Ron Paul vs. Barack Obama in 2012
Ron Paul vs. Ben Bernanke
Americans for Dr. Ron Paul
The Revolution A Manifesto by Ron Paul
Ron Paul 'Constitutionally Correct' For President 2012
Life Would Be So Much Better With Ron Paul As President!
Farmers For Ron Paul
International Supporters For Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Fan Club
Veterans for Ron Paul 2012
Registering Republican Just to Vote for Ron Paul
Ron Paul's Republican Registration BOMB
Ron Paul's End the Fed
Ron Paul 2012 Directory
The Ron Paul Party
Ron Paul Homeschoolers
Ron Paul News
Ron Paul Fans
Ron Paul Forums
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Club
Ron Paul Flix
Ron Paul Delegates
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Friends
Ron Paul Designs
RON PAUL 2012
Students for Ron Paul
Christians for Ron Paul 2012
Girls 4 Ron Paul
Veterans for Ron Paul
Ron Paul Social Networking Coalition
Ron Paul is a hero!
Ron Paul 2012
For Liberty: How the Ron Paul Revolution Watered A Withered Tree of Liberty
Catholics for Ron Paul
Ron Paul Moneybomb HQ
Ron Paul Revolution Shirt
Ron Paul for President
The Ron Paul Tab Revolution: Put the "RP Tab" on My "Like Page"
Evangelicals For Ron Paul
Americans for Ron Paul 2012*

*States:*

*Alabama
Alaska
American Samoa
Arizona
Arkansas
California
Colorado
Connecticut
Delaware
District of Columbia
Florida
Georgia
Guam
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico
New York
North Carolina
North Dakota
Northern Mariana Islands
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Puerto Rico
Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Virgin Islands
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming*

----------


## qwerty

> *** Black THIS Out Moneybomb For Ron Paul -- October 19th ***
> 
> Inspired by the mainstream media's blatantly biased reporting﻿ of Ron Paul.
> 
> Pledge at BlackTHISOut . com
> 
> Please spread the word!



That´s my message on youtube commenting now! I both PM people and comment videos and i get lot of positive feedback there! It´s making a difference!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I happen to like the Mr. Badass RP picture and the black and white theme with red as the accent color. I think it's very very catchy and it makes me think of the TV show Mad Men. This is a good thing in my opinion!
> 
> They will want to find out why though. This will pique people's interest. We need to get a good, focused Black this Out video created that can channel that anger into making pledges. I sort of agree the ones out right now are just ok. If you keep changing the theme though, you realize those videos won't match the video/image and avatars that are already out there? Even the cards that were created aren't going to match now.


I agree with Birdlady and WD-NY. Dusman, I believe the theme should be left alone, but the functionality of the website that you've been pitching needs to be incorporated. Before you do that though, try making the necessary changes. Bring up the pledge counter toward the top of the page and change the pledge form to make it easier to use. I'm willing to bet that slider and the fact that it's all the way at the bottom of the page is causing this so called disconnect.

I see no reason to believe that it wouldn't be successful because of the us against the media theme. In fact, I believe that very theme is the cause of two of the largest money bombs ever, Nov 5th and Dec 16th. I fear changing it from its current version will have a very negative impact. I'm going to ask that you leave it as it is, and to instead make the necessary adjustments and also incorporate your ideas such as reporting. Really, I had never planned on making this thread in the first place or becoming active in this money bomb. It was that image of Dr. Paul on your website and the theme that energized me to write this thread and take part in it. I think that says something about its effectiveness for inspiring action. I've never taken part in any money bomb planning like this ever.

----------


## qwerty

Sentinelrv : Please add the moneybomb flyers on the original post, http://ronpauldesigns.blogspot.com/p/specials.html

----------


## Article V

Is it me or are you missing the obvious connection?  The economy is in the red, the deficit is in the red, the debt is in the red, but Ron Paul's candidacy is on the rise.  We are in the black!  And we are attempting to create a moneybomb that will push Ron Paul so far into the black that there will be no way the media can black it out!  

Use the double meanings of your "Black This Out" name.  After all, the entire presidency is going to come down to the economy...so we should be referencing the defining issue that is on everyone's mind.  Push Ron Paul into the black so that he can push our economy back into the black!  The media wants to black out Ron Paul, but Ron Paul wants to put all our bank accounts back in the black!  Get it?  Like it?  Use it.

Also, you really need to clean up all the poor grammar and spelling errors on the website, the Facebook Page, and the Event page.

----------


## fearthereaperx

Yeah, the teal-colored logo looks like an arena football team's emblem and it certainly draws away from the intended 'edginess' factor.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Alright, I've went out on a limb here. I just sent a message to the guy that made the awesome viral video *Ron Paul: The Only One We Can Trust* and I made a request for him to make another video for the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. I was told that if his original video hit 100,000 views then he would make another one. His video will probably cross that mark in a couple hours. I wanted to catch him before he started making another one to convince him to help us out here. We really need help getting a boost going into the next couple of weeks and I believe he's the guy for the job. I told him that I would even offer him my entire paycheck this week as compensation for delivering us a high quality video that will get massive hits. I know that might sound drastic, but this is too important of an opportunity to let go to waste. We need something significant to help propel us into the next couple weeks. This video will help drive promotion for us. All I hope for is that he responds to my message. If anybody knows him, please let him know this is urgent and that I'm serious.

----------


## NickOdell

bump

----------


## davidt!

I have to agree that I like the original page of the blackthisout website the best also. Dusman you are doing a great job though. Thanks for all of your hard work. We appreciate it! 

Sentinelrv - here are a few more good Facebook sites favorable to RP that I didn't see on your list:

Blue Repubican - http://www.facebook.com/#!/bluerepublican
Infowars - http://www.facebook.com/#!/InfowarsW...xJones?sk=wall
Campaign for Liberty - http://www.facebook.com/#!/CampaignforLiberty

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Overall, I feel the "Don't F__k With Us" image won't resonate well with a broader audience


 We are not looking for a broader audience with a money bomb!! How much did Nov 5th resonate with a broader audience?  Not at all!  It resonated with one particular audience: angry libertarians.  That's it!  The conservatives, even on this site, didn't really like the date.  Glenn Beck didn't like the date.  Definitely the general public could have cared less but could have been convinced to hate the date trivially easily.

Ron Paul is polling 10%. If accurate that means each supporter could give just $10 and we'd raise $55,000,000 (10% of 55 million registered GOP voters, times 10).  That's not going to happen.  Who gives in moneybombs?  Committed core Ron Paul supporters and angry libertarians.  To gather every angry libertarian on the internet, you've got to have an element of "stick it to the man!".  That's got to be your _main_ element.  You've got to be saying "This whole system is *sick* and *evil* and in our hearts we really just want to shoot all you tyrants, but meanwhile I'm going to take this $100 and shove it in your face.  We will bring you down!"

In this particular money bomb, I would want to see a video with every sneering smarmy anti-libertarian clip from these media talking heads possible.  Make me hate their guts.  Make me absolutely loathe these people, make me unable to resist smashing my computer monitor as I'm watching your video.  _That_ is what will get donors.

----------


## garyallen59

i like a minimilistic theme better than the current proposed one. i don't like the blue hue. more black with just white letters. kinda like the current theme. justin's theme is perfect. jmho.

i feel it brings a since of mystery and really showa the darkness of the media blackout.

----------


## truthsaga

You will not believe the response we are getting out here in San Jose.  I have been focusing my messaging with the constitutional and libritarian meetup groups in the bay area and the response reminds me of 2008.  We are hitting some of the major farmers markets in Campbell and Los Gatos areas and other groups are doing freeway sign bombs and going around passing the flyers out.  

I am working on being able to have a nice table setup at the farmers market where we can theme it around bringing the troops home and Ron Paul's incredible support from the active duty military.  Have the charts up and even have a screen up playing the latest "He served" ad.  I wanted to show the people he has the support and the importance they will play in telling the media "Black This Out!"

This is the one guys, but keep at it!  I am all in for this one, I have stopped working my side jobs on the weekends (my bread and butter) to be out on the ground meeting people and promoting RP and "Black This Out."  

This isn't a money bomb this is us saying "**** You" to the debate moderators, producers, and majority of the MSN. 

BOOTS ARE ON THE GROUND!

----------


## Joseph

If our theme is Black THIS Out, then if it's not big it will look pretty bad. The BEST thing we can do for this money bomb is give us  more time. Postpone the date to November 5th. Not only will we have more time to spread it, but I think many people want            November 5th to do well because of last time. Many people will probably donate on November 5th regardless and if we postpone the event we can see a much larger number than what we have been getting. I'm sure the media is hoping we flop on November 5th to  point out that last time around was a fluke or that we had more support last time. Let's make the one thing they couldn't black out    last time, be the thing that we put in their faces again this time. Remember, Remember the 5th of November!

----------


## ItsTime

No to Nov 5th.

----------


## truthsaga

Two Weeks is plenty of time with the power of our online community, but we need to be interacting with people and showing them our support for the military and each other, then plug Black This Out.  We are not procrastinators we are doer's!

----------


## Birdlady

I don't really like the extras that are going to be included on the website to be quite honest. It makes it way too busy...Too much stuff to click on and read. Justin's minimalistic concept is really good. 

When people enter the site, they should see a b&w image of RP. Then a huge red Pledge button near the top of the page. You shouldn't have to scroll down below the fold to see the intentions of the website. On the site I'd have a good Black this out video embedded up there and when they watch it, they will immediately be motivated to pledge their support.

This "report the media" doesn't make sense to me. Where is all of this stuff going to go? Who is going to watch it? Where are others going to be able to watch it? Why would you want your visitors to click on anything other than Pledge when they got to your site? This seems counterproductive to me. If they click, it should be to pledge, period. 

I agree with WD-NY. We need to stay focused. Don't add any extras on the site. Get the site fixed TODAY with the red pledge button above the fold. This is sooo essential. Honestly I'm bummed that you want to go with the other theme because it's not that exciting or inspiring to me... Your first idea is, so stick with it! Don't second guess yourself because it's an image of RP looking tough. I think it kicks butt!

I hope you take all of our suggestions in. Honestly if you go with the blue, I probably won't get much more involved with this MB. That's how much impact the grunge, tough guy RP image is having.

----------


## qwerty

back in business, hitting youtube videos!

THE NEW AD IS A GREAT PLACE TO COMMENT! IT WILL GET LOF OT VIEWS!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAVoYciURoU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW08q...ature=youtu.be

These two videos will get huge amount of views today! We need to post the info there SEVERAL time!

----------


## garyallen59

> I don't really like the extras that are going to be included on the website to be quite honest. It makes it way too busy...Too much stuff to click on and read. Justin's minimalistic concept is really good. 
> 
> When people enter the site, they should see a b&w image of RP. Then a huge red Pledge button near the top of the page. You shouldn't have to scroll down below the fold to see the intentions of the website. On the site I'd have a good Black this out video embedded up there and when they watch it, they will immediately be motivated to pledge their support.
> 
> This "report the media" doesn't make sense to me. Where is all of this stuff going to go? Who is going to watch it? Where are others going to be able to watch it? Why would you want your visitors to click on anything other than Pledge when they got to your site? This seems counterproductive to me. If they click, it should be to pledge, period. 
> 
> I agree with WD-NY. We need to stay focused. Don't add any extras on the site. Get the site fixed TODAY with the red pledge button above the fold. This is sooo essential. Honestly I'm bummed that you want to go with the other theme because it's not that exciting or inspiring to me... Your first idea is, so stick with it! Don't second guess yourself because it's an image of RP looking tough. I think it kicks butt!
> 
> I hope you take all of our suggestions in. Honestly if you go with the blue, I probably won't get much more involved with this MB. That's how much impact the grunge, tough guy RP image is having.


^ This is exactly how i feel. Please listen to these suggestions. Minimalistic and simple always works!!! Those that agree with this please speak up as well so we can keep with the simple black and white concept.

----------


## qwerty

We need the facebook pledges to show on the site asap/now! There are over 1,500 pledges there! 

It will build bigger momentum if they show on the site cause i promote the site not the facebook page!

----------


## qwerty

> back in business, hitting youtube videos!
> 
> THE NEW AD IS A GREAT PLACE TO COMMENT! IT WILL GET LOF OT VIEWS!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAVoYciURoU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW08q...ature=youtu.be
> 
> These two videos will get huge amount of views today! We need to post the info there SEVERAL time!



Really! These videos are becoming VERY POPULAR! Help me hit both comment section with moneybomb comments!

----------


## TER

qwerty, your comments on those videos all keep getting hidden as spam.

----------


## qwerty

> qwerty, your comments on those videos all keep getting hidden as spam.


When i look with my other account, my comments are still visible not spam ?

----------


## TER

> When i look with my other account, my comments are still visible not spam ?


Maybe your one account has the cooties.

----------


## Birdlady

They are all hidden as spam for me too. Try commenting something else other than the money bomb thing. Maybe your account is flagged? Does Youtube do that?

----------


## LibertyEsq

I hope people aren't pledging to this while withholding funds for the end-of-quarter push...The end-of-Q3 push is far more important right now

----------


## ItsTime

> I hope people aren't pledging to this while withholding funds for the end-of-quarter push...The end-of-Q3 push is far more important right now


Those who can donate will donate now, those who live pay check to pay check will save for BTO, at least that is the way I see it.

----------


## qwerty

> They are all hidden as spam for me too. Try commenting something else other than the money bomb thing. Maybe your account is flagged? Does Youtube do that?


how can that be ? I see my comments with my other account... :S

weird...

Please comment to those videos! Those are VERY popular now!

----------


## TER

> how can that be ? I see my comments with my other account... :S


If your account submitted to the mandatory vaccination program, there wouldn't be a problem

----------


## TexMac

I think you need to write BlackTHISOut [dot] com.  If you try to put the link in it automatically turns into spam.

----------


## qwerty

Need to go to sleep! I hope you people continue promoting this event! We are really making a difference!

----------


## truthsaga

We need that pledge button up top, we are missing pledges and an ability to stay in contact with possible supporters.

----------


## qwerty

> We need that pledge button up top, we are missing pledges and an ability to stay in contact with possible supporters.


We are doing great on facebook! I think they are going to improve the website!

----------


## Dary

More black this out fodder.  Just on CNN.

----------


## ItsTime

Black This Out blitz after the debate. Follow along in this thread

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...e-Debate-Blitz

----------


## davidt!

Over 2,000 attending so far. Good job guys! Don't let up!

----------


## ItsTime

> Over 2,000 attending so far. Good job guys! Don't let up!


I only see 1605? But that is up almost 100 in the last hour or so.

Edit: Or maybe you are adding the 400+ pledges on the website and 1600+ attending the facebook event?

----------


## CrissyNY

I agree that the pledge button on top of the page would be more exciting.

----------


## MJU1983

*HELP!*

Okay, I need some help with this project...

www.ronpaul.meetup.com

I am trying to send messages to every group...but apparently you are limited per day.  I was only allowed to send 3.

I started in order by state name, Alabama:
North Alabama Ron Paul 2012 - 204 members
The Alabama Campaign for Liberty - 154 members
Birmingham for Ron Paul 2012 - 56 members
The Birmingham Ron Paul 2008 Meetup Group - 127 members (undeliverable email)

I was able to send the above, with the exception of the undeliverable email, the following message:




> Subject: 
> 
> *Ron Paul's "Black THIS Out Money Bomb" - October 19th*
> 
> Message:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th.  We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb.  We need your help to promote it.  If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.
> ...

----------


## Steve-in-NY

promoting now

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Alright, I've went out on a limb here. I just sent a message to the guy that made the awesome viral video *Ron Paul: The Only One We Can Trust* and I made a request for him to make another video for the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. I was told that if his original video hit 100,000 views then he would make another one. His video will probably cross that mark in a couple hours. I wanted to catch him before he started making another one to convince him to help us out here. We really need help getting a boost going into the next couple of weeks and I believe he's the guy for the job. I told him that I would even offer him my entire paycheck this week as compensation for delivering us a high quality video that will get massive hits. I know that might sound drastic, but this is too important of an opportunity to let go to waste. We need something significant to help propel us into the next couple weeks. This video will help drive promotion for us. All I hope for is that he responds to my message. If anybody knows him, please let him know this is urgent and that I'm serious.


An update on this. I received a reply back from the creator, but it seems that his video took him a month to create and that it would be impossible for him to create something in the amount of time that we have available to us. So I sent the following reply...




> Alright, I understand. The only other thing I can think of is if the video was something much shorter and way less advanced, but I can understand if your time is limited. Thank you for at least considering it.
> 
>  Maybe I can get RonPaulForums.com to send out your first video in a mass email in order to energize people who haven't already seen it, but it would need the annotation at the end first before I asked the admins.
> 
>  All the annotation really needs to do is say something like the following "Want President Ron Paul? Help out by supporting the Oct 19th Money Bomb at www.BlackThisOut.com" I would just make sure to not put it too far toward the end, because people might stop the video before they see the message.
> 
>  Again, thanks for helping out. Just let me know when you've put the annotation on and I'll try to get RonPaulForums to send your video out in an email. I can't guarantee they'll do it, but the admin is a friend of mine and he said he'll try to help me out in promoting the money bomb."


So I guess I'll try constructing an email to go out. Just let me know if there's anything you believe that should be included in it.

----------


## davidt!

> *HELP!*
> 
> Okay, I need some help with this project...
> 
> www.ronpaul.meetup.com
> 
> I am trying to send messages to every group...but apparently you are limited per day.  I was only allowed to send 3.
> 
> I started in order by state name, Alabama:
> ...


I'll start with the bottom 3 and work my way up.

----------


## MJU1983

> I'll start with the bottom 3 and work my way up.


I already sent messages to those listed and if we are limited to only 3 per day, maybe find the groups with a lot of members in high dollar states first?

----------


## truthsaga

Just create gmail and yahoo email accounts for this effort, join the groups and post discussion questions through emails, and contact the group coordinators.

----------


## davidt!

MJU1983 - Ok i'll take Phoenix, Los Angeles and Manchester, New Hampshire.

If anyone decides to help out with this please list the cities that you are taking so we cancover everyone. Thanks!

----------


## MJU1983

> Just create gmail and yahoo email accounts for this effort, join the groups and post discussion questions through emails, and contact the group coordinators.





> MJU1983 - Ok i'll take Phoenix, Iowa and New Hampshire.
> 
> If anyone decides to help out with this please list the cities that you are taking so we cancover everyone. Thanks!


Awesome!

I am joining the meet-up groups in my state.  It appears I can continue sending messages that way.  I'm in Missouri.

----------


## RonRules

I pledged, but for those that can't, please contact all the friends and family you can. 
Use social media to the max, but don't forget that we need to inform the elderly, who don't have a strong presence with social media.

----------


## davidt!

> Awesome!
> 
> I am joining the meet-up groups in my state.  It appears I can continue sending messages that way.  I'm in Missouri.


Ok I ended up doing Phoenix, Los Angeles and Manchester, New Hampshire. (they had a combined 1,300 membership)

----------


## MJU1983

> Ok I ended up doing Phoenix, Los Angeles and Manchester, New Hampshire. (they had a combined 1,300 membership)


Great, I got Missouri covered...I hope!

----------


## bluesc

This moneybomb is going to kick ass considering everyone is organizing early. Good job everyone. After the debate I'll start promoting like crazy.

----------


## ItsTime

> This moneybomb is going to kick ass considering everyone is organizing early. Good job everyone. After the debate I'll start promoting like crazy.


Awesome! We are planning a little 24 hour blitz to get as many "attending" and as many pledged as we can. Check out this thread and keep us updated please.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...e-Debate-Blitz

----------


## NickOdell

I've got Oregon covered. Only about 10 meetups so I will probably end up doing some of the Washington ones as well.

----------


## MJU1983

> I've got Oregon covered. Only about 10 meetups so I will probably end up doing some of the Washington ones as well.


Meetup eventually wouldn't let me send my message, I am clicking "Contact Us" on each page.  They thought it was spam!   

But you can always click on the group leaders page under "Organizers" and post a message for them (which I did).

----------


## NickOdell

> Meetup eventually wouldn't let me send my message, I am clicking "Contact Us" on each page.  They thought it was spam!   
> 
> But you can always click on the group leaders page under "Organizers" and post a message for them (which I did).


I'm getting this to. Oh, great. It is probably just as effective to send the group leaders messages.

----------


## MJU1983

> I'm getting this to. Oh, great. It is probably just as effective to send the group leaders messages.


As long as they know about the money bomb and promote it, that's the goal!

----------


## justatrey

> back in business, hitting youtube videos!
> 
> THE NEW AD IS A GREAT PLACE TO COMMENT! IT WILL GET LOF OT VIEWS!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAVoYciURoU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW08q...ature=youtu.be
> 
> These two videos will get huge amount of views today! We need to post the info there SEVERAL time!


Comments added to both.

----------


## NickOdell

bump  keep promoting this through the debate. 

Oh, after the debate, we need to make sure we promote Black This Out comments on all the youtube videos about the debate.

----------


## MJU1983

Majority in U.S. Continues to Distrust the Media, Perceive Bias
More perceive liberal bias than conservative bias

http://www.gallup.com/poll/149624/Ma...eive-Bias.aspx

----------


## Sentinelrv

I made a new thread for tonight *here* with the following message...

There will be many articles, videos and Facebook status updates about tonights debate. Many Ron Paul supporters and even fresh faces will be hanging around the media coverage. Please take this opportunity to post as many things in this central location so we can all go to these sources and promote the October 19th Black This Out Money Bomb. Comment as much as you can on videos, articles and Ron Paul Facebook pages. Also, try the best you can to not make your comments sound like spam.

*GOALS: 25,000 Pledges and $6,000,000*

*Official Website: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Facebook Event: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471*

----------


## Sentinelrv

Commercial break, is everyone doing their part to promote Black This Out? I am. There are so many people on tonight to advertise this to. Everybody is on Ron Paul's Facebook page...

*GOALS: 25,000 Pledges and $6,000,000*

*Official Website: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Facebook Event: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471*

----------


## NickOdell

> Commercial break, is everyone doing their part to promote Black This Out? I am.


Absolutely. We gotta push hard for this. 

Ron is hardly getting any talking time. It is absolutely ridiculous! 

Perfect timing for this moneybomb.

----------


## ItsTime

Ron Paul is being totally blacked out here.

----------


## jordie

Hey everyone,

Just a heads up on what I'm doing to help, and I'd like to make a suggestion to the person running the Facebook page (I've unsuccessful in trying to contact them!).

I'm current running ads on Facebook to attract more people to the event. These are the two ads I've got running:

 

(P.S. if you see these, don't click them, you'll cost me $0.50 to $1 for the click!!)

With Facebook ads, I can target specific groups of people or people who like specific things. I've got these ads running multiple times but targeted to different groups. One group is Ron Paul supporters and Republicans and the other is Democrats and people who like "The Daily Show".

I have more information here: http://www.dailypaul.com/179560/mone...ng-on-facebook

My suggestion: Please put a 'Who is Ron Paul? View this video:' with a link to a good informative video on the good doctor. This is important because some of the people I'm targeting may not know much about Dr. Paul, and a good introduction video would get them on side quicker. Perhaps a brief 5 to 7 point summary of the most cross-party positions that he has.

Side note: I'm also running a chip in for this, because there is only so many ads I can personally pay for. The more money that comes into this, the more often I can run the ads and for longer: http://ronpaulfbads.chipin.com/ron-p...ok-advertising Currently I'm going at $10/day worth of advertising (it adds up a lot!). I encouraged International supports to donate via this post http://www.dailypaul.com/179582/atte...aul-supporters and Americans to save their money for the actual moneybomb, but $10 from anyone keeps the ads powering along!

I'm open for ideas regarding the ads though and I'm happy to post he stats of the ads so far if anyone is interested. While I do encourage anyone who knows how to also post ads on Facebook, the problem with this is that because it's a bidding system for ads, we then become competing for the same ad slots and both have to pay more for ads in the end!

----------


## Sentinelrv

I don't see many comments on the Facebook pages, unles I'm missing them. I've been making new status updates on the Ron Paul and Ron Paul 2012 Facebook pages every time there is a commercial break.

----------


## ItsTime

> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just a heads up on what I'm doing to help, and I'd like to make a suggestion to the person running the Facebook page (I've unsuccessful in trying to contact them!).
> 
> I'm current running ads on Facebook to attract more people to the event. These are the two ads I've got running:
> 
>  
> 
> (P.S. if you see these, don't click them, you'll cost me $0.50 to $1 for the click!!)
> ...


Hi! I run the facebook, I have both emailed and facebook messaged you! Private message me here!!

----------


## NickOdell

> I don't see many comments on the Facebook pages, unles I'm missing them. I've been making new status updates on the Ron Paul and Ron Paul 2012 Facebook pages every time there is a commercial break.


I've posted a few times and haven't seen anyone else's either. Lots of people are liking them though. 

Maybe there are just so many people posting on the page that we are missing them :P

----------


## truthsaga

Who is working on the video for this money bomb?

----------


## NickOdell

bump!! Debate is over, time to start promoting this!

Notice how the media tried to black out Ron Paul during the debate?

Lets make this moneybomb so big they CANT black THIS out!

----------


## ItsTime

Ron Paul was totally blacked out of this debate

----------


## Sentinelrv

Let's GO GO GO!!!

----------


## ItsTime

Ron Paul wins this debate with just 2:30 of air time!

----------


## NickOdell

I'm promoting this in the chat room too. We have already gotten more attendees than yesterday, so nice work!

----------


## jordie

> Hi! I run the facebook, I have both emailed and facebook messaged you! Private message me here!!


Done!

----------


## trey4sports

All you lurkers reading this thread who HAVEN'T HEARD ABOUT THE MONEYBOMB - Please pledge! www.blackthisout.com this is going to be BIG!

----------


## jordie

Found this on a dailypaul.com post:

All of RP's responses:

http://youtu.be/8Le-c1fS2Jc
http://youtu.be/WG8xARcmi98
http://youtu.be/ajj_HlV5lAU
http://youtu.be/vPJ27fd7uMM
http://youtu.be/gGe5_S03CKU
http://youtu.be/mWSJ_0brLFs

----------


## Sentinelrv

I found a good way to promote this. Upload this picture every once in a while on Ron Paul's Facebook page and link the website and Facebook event...

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y17...ckThisOut2.png

Uploading the picture creates a big ad that everybody can see, but you need the link there also.

----------


## NickOdell

> I found a good way to promote this. Upload this picture every once in a while on Ron Paul's Facebook page and link the website and Facebook event...
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y17...ckThisOut2.png
> 
> Uploading the picture creates a big ad that everybody can see, but you need the link there also.


Will try it, thanks

----------


## WD-NY

Will any updates get pushed to blackthisout.com tonight? As of 11:15pm EST, it's still looks like it did last night. Dusman usually posts around this time, so it would be great to hear some specifics on where things stand. 

I think the debate has provided a big opportunity to build some momentum, but as of right now, anyone who happens to click on one of the links being posted within youtube, blog, etc. comments isn't going to feel an undeniable urge to PLEDGE (or perhaps even more importantly, if they do happen to pledge, take the next critical step which is to send emails and messages to their asking them to pledge as well).

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Will any updates get pushed to blackthisout.com tonight? As of 11:15pm EST, it's still looks like it did last night. Dusman usually posts around this time, so it would be great to hear some specifics on where things stand. 
> 
> I think the debate has provided a big opportunity to build some momentum, but as of right now, anyone who happens to click on one of the links being posted within youtube, blog, etc. comments isn't going to feel an undeniable urge to PLEDGE (or perhaps even more importantly, if they do happen to pledge, take the next critical step which is to send emails and messages to their asking them to pledge as well).


I agree. We're losing out on pledges, but I'm not sure where Dusman is. His last reply was to you last night. Every moment we wait is a lost opportunity.

----------


## LibertyRevolution

505 pledges is not very inspiring.

----------


## ItsTime

> Done!


Ill reply tomorrow hectic tonight! ha

----------


## ItsTime

> 505 pledges is not very inspiring.


Facebook http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471 is lighting up big time!

----------


## MJU1983

Because other comments on YouTube keep getting marked as spam, here is what I am posting:

Ron Paul - "Black THIS Out" Money Bomb October 19th.
RSVP Today, just google the quoted.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> 505 pledges is not very inspiring.


The Facebook page is getting close to 2,000. Facebook always gets more pledges than the official website.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Because other comments on YouTube keep getting marked as spam, here is what I am posting:
> 
> Ron Paul - "Black THIS Out" Money Bomb October 19th.
> RSVP Today, just google the quoted.


Have you tried doing this?
www.BlackThisOut[Dot]com?

----------


## MJU1983

Here is a video I posted last night:




I just posted it on the Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471

----------


## justatrey

On you tube I post blackthisout[dot]com all the time and it doesn't seem to get flagged as spam.

----------


## NickOdell

Sentinelrv, you may want to update the number of attendees in the OP.

----------


## ItsTime

> Sentinelrv, you may want to update the number of attendees in the OP.


It is going up so quickly he will have a hard time keeping  up! hahaha

----------


## CaseyJones

Promote!

----------


## Shane Harris

ive invited all the people i can in my own friends list. and i post enough about ron that people are actually getting annoyed so ive cooled down a bit. lol the last thign i want to do is turn people off. ive restricted my ro paul posts to being seen by the people i know want to see them or are open to him.

----------


## Birdlady

> I agree. We're losing out on pledges, but I'm not sure where Dusman is. His last reply was to you last night. Every moment we wait is a lost opportunity.


^Seriously I'm getting antsy/anxious over here... If Dusman can't do this, then I wonder if he'd be willing to hand the site over to someone who can? I feel like we missed out on a good opportunity tonight considering RP did really well in the debate tonight.   

All day I've been working on getting clips together for a BTO video. I just hope I can edit it and get it all together. I've never made a video like this before...lol

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Sentinelrv, you may want to update the number of attendees in the OP.


Will do. Also, I'm glad we're starting to have new people join in on this. It's been only a couple of us posting in this thread for 30 something pages and now it's starting to expand.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> ^Seriously I'm getting antsy/anxious over here... If Dusman can't do this, then I wonder if he'd be willing to hand the site over to someone who can? I feel like we missed out on a good opportunity tonight considering RP did really well in the debate tonight.   
> 
> All day I've been working on getting clips together for a BTO video. I just hope I can edit it and get it all together. I've never made a video like this before...lol


Another thing is that I don't want to have RonPaulForums send out a mass email unless the website has been updated. I'm also getting antsy. I could be doing so many things right now to promote this, but this is unfortunately stopping me.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Almost forgot about this, we did very good today, but there's still more time!

Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)

----------


## CrissyNY

I talked to a few people who responded to the event on facebook.

They did not realize there was a website to pledge at.

I had to direct them quite literally to the blackthisout.com website.

Maybe this could be addressed? 

For the record, they found the slider to pledge to be confusing.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> For the record, they found the slider to pledge to be confusing.


I knew it. Dusman was saying last night that he thought there was a disconnect because so many people who visited the site weren't pledging and he thought it was that the theme was too fierce. I pointed out that it was most likely caused by the pledge form being too low on the page and the slider concept being confusing.

----------


## davidt!

> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just a heads up on what I'm doing to help, and I'd like to make a suggestion to the person running the Facebook page (I've unsuccessful in trying to contact them!).
> 
> I'm current running ads on Facebook to attract more people to the event. These are the two ads I've got running:
> 
>  
> 
> (P.S. if you see these, don't click them, you'll cost me $0.50 to $1 for the click!!)
> ...


Just chipped in. Thanks for your help!

----------


## TexMac

> I knew it. Dusman was saying last night that he thought there was a disconnect because so many people who visited the site weren't pledging and he thought it was that the theme was too fierce. I pointed out that it was most likely caused by the pledge form being too low on the page and the slider concept being confusing.


This website should have been ready with at least the most rudimentary elements in place.  We are losing pledges over this.

----------


## davidt!

> 505 pledges is not very inspiring.


Are you kidding? We have 2,300 people attending after 3 days of promotion. That's almost as many people as we had attending the last couple of moneybombs total.

----------


## MJU1983

> Are you kidding? We have 2,300 people attending after 3 days of promotion. That's almost as many people as we had attending the last couple of moneybombs total.


Haters gonna hate, instead of PROMOTE!  Some people...

----------


## Sentinelrv

Jordie, I put your chipin on the first post underneath the picture. Let me know if it needs to be removed when you have enough. Also, maybe you might want to add the website address in the ad so there's a chance that people will go straight to the website instead of costing you money clicking the ad.

----------


## mstrmac1

Somebody take over the helm on the BTO website!!! We have WAY TO MUCH talent here to have a site that looks this bad. The site should have been done... THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE THE ONE!!! STEP UP! Every time I go there I get depressed..

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Somebody take over the helm on the BTO website!!! We have WAY TO MUCH talent here to have a site that looks this bad. The site should have been done... THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE THE ONE!!! STEP UP! Every time I go there I get depressed..


Well, let's not jump to conclusions. Maybe Dusman has been working on it all tonight and will surprise us.

----------


## mstrmac1

> Well, let's not jump to conclusions. Maybe Dusman has been working on it all tonight and will surprise us.


I hope your right... Its just One web page though..I dont see what could be taking so long?

----------


## MJU1983

> Well, let's not jump to conclusions. Maybe Dusman has been working on it all tonight and will surprise us.


It's been updated a little bit as of a few minutes ago... 

Moved the pledge and added a video.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> It's been updated a little bit as of a few minutes ago... 
> 
> Moved the pledge and added a video.


Nice, but that slider has still got to go. It's a cool feature, but it costs us pledges if people are confused on how it works.

----------


## qwerty

Guys,  i figured out a good way to promote the event!

if you have youtube account, first download these two videos with keepvid.com 

new ad, http://youtu.be/AW08qK0GhHs

highlights from the debate, http://youtu.be/rvG8uWT1sq4

then upload those with your new account and promote the moneybomb , there are huge demand for those two videos and your videos should have least few hundred views each!

----------


## qwerty

We need the facebook pledges to show on the page too now now now!

We are losing momentum cause people think that only little over 500 have pledged when it doesn´t count facebook pledges!

----------


## davidt!

Awesome changes Dusman! Looking better. You also added the facebook link. Good job!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Awesome changes Dusman! Looking better. You also added the facebook link. Good job!


That Facebook link has been there. What we need is the link to the Facebook event or a way to attend and invite people from the website.

----------


## dusman

Yes, some of you are getting a little carried away here. For one, I've put a lot of hours into this project over the past few MONTHS, so I'm not going to just pass it off. 

I asked for constructive criticism. I've gotten that and now I'm working on the adjustments. Let's ease up on the discouraging attitude a bit and also remember to keep your patience. So far, you guys have done a great job on the promotion end and it's important that that is kept up. 

I've made some adjustments to the current page, until we get a final consensus on theme. More on that tomorrow, I'm thinking.

----------


## qwerty

Everybody who visits the site must see how many people have allready pledged in facebook too!!! That´s so important cause the majority of the pledges are made in facebook!

----------


## dusman

> Everybody who visits the site must see how many people have allready pledged in facebook too!!! That´s so important cause the majority of the pledges are made in facebook!


I'm looking at this right now to see what different solutions are available.

----------


## davidt!

> Yes, some of you are getting a little carried away here. For one, I've put a lot of hours into this project over the past few MONTHS, so I'm not going to just pass it off. 
> 
> I asked for constructive criticism. I've gotten that and now I'm working on the adjustments. Let's ease up on the discouraging attitude a bit and also remember to keep your patience. So far, you guys have done a great job on the promotion end and it's important that that is kept up. 
> 
> I've made some adjustments to the current page, until we get a final consensus on theme. More on that tomorrow, I'm thinking.


Good job brother!!Keep up the good work. Thanks for all your hard work!

----------


## jordie

> Ill reply tomorrow hectic tonight! ha


I figured  it's all good!




> Jordie, I put your chipin on the first post underneath the picture. Let me know if it needs to be removed when you have enough. Also, maybe you might want to add the website address in the ad so there's a chance that people will go straight to the website instead of costing you money clicking the ad.


Thanks a lot. I'll let you know. TBH there isn't really a limit, chipin just made me put a limit on. The more money I get the more I can put straight into the advertisements.

I'll try a few more ads with both the artwork created here and the URL in the description (though I'll have to check their terms, they may not allow web addresses in the description because then they lose out on the click $$)

----------


## Sentinelrv

Great, I managed to be the first comment on an article by the Ron Paul 2012 article. Hope that helps out.

----------


## qwerty

> I'm looking at this right now to see what different solutions are available.


could you just put manually updating solution first and update it while you are seeking for better ?

we really to need to get it up now!

----------


## jordie

Created a new ad:



It's pending approval by facebook, so we'll see if they are OK with the domain in the description.

----------


## jordie

And another with different wording :

----------


## qwerty

There are ton of articles coming about the debate! Are ron paul people are so mad about the black out again!

Those articles are great place to promote this event!

----------


## qwerty

> guys,  i figured out a good way to promote the event!
> 
> If you have youtube account, first download these two videos with keepvid.com 
> 
> new ad, http://youtu.be/aw08qk0ghhs
> 
> highlights from the debate, http://youtu.be/rvg8uwt1sq4
> 
> then upload those with your new account and promote the moneybomb , there are huge demand for those two videos and your videos should have least few hundred views each!



this is working!


UPLOAD HANNITY VID TOO, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAwlITbNZ2s

----------


## RonPaulFever

> Created a new ad:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pending approval by facebook, so we'll see if they are OK with the domain in the description.


"Join the the fight"?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> this is working!
> 
> 
> UPLOAD HANNITY VID TOO, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAwlITbNZ2s


Where are your videos? Did add annotations or something?

Also, post any articles you see here so we can all make article comments on them.

----------


## Birdlady

Anyone else notice the color scheme the official campaign is using for their "end of the quarter" ticker?

----------


## Sentinelrv

Yeah, stick an annotation on the video somewhere out of the way and keep it there throughout the whole thing. A lot of people may not look at your description.

----------


## JoshS

No need to push Dusman he's doing great. Little bit of patience here.

----------


## qwerty

> where are your videos? Did add annotations or something?
> 
> Also, post any articles you see here so we can all make article comments on them.


news.google.com to search articles!

http://www.youtube.com/user/qwerty94376?feature=mhee

my channel...

----------


## qwerty

NOW there are the facebook pledge amount on the page, nice! BUT it´s too low on the page and too small!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> NOW there are the facebook pledge amount on the page, nice! BUT it´s too low on the page and too small!


He must be testing it because I don't see anything. Did you see my message about putting annotations on your uploaded videos?

----------


## dusman

> Anyone else notice the color scheme the official campaign is using for their "end of the quarter" ticker?


Cool.

----------


## davidt!

Numbers are going through the roof! You guys are killing it!

----------


## jordie

> "Join the the fight"?


Ah thanks for spotting that for me!

----------


## jordie

Man, it'd be great if we could get Dr. Paul to mention the moneybomb on the Daily Show on Monday, perfect audience for the theme of this moneybomb!

----------


## jordie

> Numbers are going through the roof! You guys are killing it!


My ads have had 112 clicks today

----------


## ventron

Anyone want to take me up on my offer to support jordie's Facebook ads?

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3583631

----------


## MJU1983

Retweet this one, covers Fox Debate Blackout with our Money Bomb!  

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/117121097211715584

----------


## WD-NY

> I knew it. Dusman was saying last night that he thought there was a disconnect because so many people who visited the site weren't pledging and he thought it was that the theme was too fierce. I pointed out that it was most likely caused by the pledge form being too low on the page and the slider concept being confusing.





> This website should have been ready with at least the most rudimentary elements in place.  We are losing pledges over this.





> I hope your right... Its just One web page though..I dont see what could be taking so long?





> Nice, but that slider has still got to go. It's a cool feature, but it costs us pledges if people are confused on how it works.





> Yes, some of you are getting a little carried away here. For one, I've put a lot of hours into this project over the past few MONTHS, so I'm not going to just pass it off. 
> 
> I asked for constructive criticism. I've gotten that and now I'm working on the adjustments. Let's ease up on the discouraging attitude a bit and also remember to keep your patience. So far, you guys have done a great job on the promotion end and it's important that that is kept up. 
> 
> I've made some adjustments to the current page, until we get a final consensus on theme. More on that tomorrow, I'm thinking.


With all due respect Dunsman, it shouldn't take more than a couple hours (tops) to make the simple changes that we've requested. 

You've been super open to comments and suggestions (which is great) but have yet to ask for any real help. *Real assistance = server/ftp access so that the css and html can be worked on*. 

If you're new to webdev or feeling a bit overwhelmed, just say so - no one is going to give you grief for trying your best... folks are busting their butt on outreach, videos, etc and just want to be given the straight story... so no bs please, and certainly no moving of goal posts or ETAs.  

*Priority #1* - Replace current pledge form with something simple and straightforward. I STRONGLY recommend *Wufoo* - their api is very robust, well documented and has lots of social integrations. 

*Priority #1a: Email confirmations* - where are they? I certainly didn't receive one after providing my email address and pledge X dollars. Did anyone else get an email confirmation? Dunsman, this is a MUST HAVE man. Of course, using a custom form like you have right now makes doing so UNNECESSARILY COMPLEX. Once again, Wufoo FTW. Included all of the super important share links in the confirmation email will increase the likelihood of a pledger inviting their friends by a HUGE MARGIN.

----------


## jordie

A suggestion for the Facebook page:

Put up this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmBgG...ature=youtu.be OR copy the the content from it's description. It's an easy way for people to invite all their friends on Facebook to the event!

----------


## Birdlady

> My ads have had 112 clicks today


wow great job! This was a really good idea!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

This thread has been front paged!

And is anyone having problems with Youtube? I've been trying to take advantage of the new videos by adding annotations about the money bomb, but it's loading pathetically slow.

----------


## NickOdell

> With all due respect Dunsman, it shouldn't take more than a couple hours (tops) to make the simple changes that we've requested. 
> 
> You've been super open to comments and suggestions (which is great) but have yet to ask for any real help. *Real assistance = server/ftp access so that the css and html can be worked on*. 
> 
> If you're new to webdev or feeling a bit overwhelmed, just say so - no one is going to give you grief for trying your best... folks are busting their butt on outreach, videos, etc and just want to be given the straight story... so no bs please, and certainly no moving of goal posts or ETAs.  
> 
> *Priority #1* - Replace current pledge form with something simple and straightforward. I STRONGLY recommend *Wufoo* - their api is very robust, well documented and has lots of social integrations. 
> 
> *Priority #1a: Email confirmations* - where are they? I certainly didn't receive one after providing my email address and pledge X dollars. Did anyone else get an email confirmation? Dunsman, this is a MUST HAVE man. Of course, using a custom form like you have right now makes doing so UNNECESSARILY COMPLEX. Once again, Wufoo FTW. Included all of the super important share links in the confirmation email will increase the likelihood of a pledger inviting their friends by a HUGE MARGIN.


Dusman, thanks for all the work you have put into this. 

I'd like you to seriously consider all of the advice given above. I apologize for all of us that are a little antsy but many are putting in hours and hours promoting this and we need a top notch website. I'm spending at least 3 hours daily promoting this. 

Again thank you so much for getting the ball rolling, but we need to take it to the next level.

----------


## jordie

Another promotion method: If anyone has StumbleUpon, thumb up both the event page http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471 and http://www.blackthisout.com. The more people who give it a thumbs up, the more other people will 'stumble' upon the page!!

----------


## LibertyRevolution

I promoted it at the end of my debate highlight video. 



now go bump and comment on it.

----------


## dusman

> With all due respect Dunsman, it shouldn't take more than a couple hours (tops) to make the simple changes that we've requested. 
> 
> You've been super open to comments and suggestions (which is great) but have yet to ask for any real help. *Real assistance = server/ftp access so that the css and html can be worked on*. 
> 
> If you're new to webdev or feeling a bit overwhelmed, just say so - no one is going to give you grief for trying your best... folks are busting their butt on outreach, videos, etc and just want to be given the straight story... so no bs please, and certainly no moving of goal posts or ETAs.  
> *Priority #1* - Replace current pledge form with something simple and straightforward. I STRONGLY recommend *Wufoo* - their api is very robust, well documented and has lots of social integrations.
> *Priority #1a: Email confirmations* - where are they? I certainly didn't receive one after providing my email address and pledge X dollars. Did anyone else get an email confirmation? Dunsman, this is a MUST HAVE man. Of course, using a custom form like you have right now makes doing so UNNECESSARILY COMPLEX. Once again, Wufoo FTW. Included all of the super important share links in the confirmation email will increase the likelihood of a pledger inviting their friends by a HUGE MARGIN.


I think you just aren't aware of everything else that is going on, which is ok. I have been doing web development for 10 years and run my own business doing this full-time. I have a PHP developer working along side me on this project. I also have about 20 Ron Paul web developers that I can reach out to for help when I need it and do. 

All the things you have suggested have already been pointed on at one time or another. There are several things that have priority right now, so be patient while we work through them.

----------


## Sentinelrv

This is also something you can do if you're not good at editing a video...

----------


## NickOdell

I'm convinced there are tons of Ron Paul supporters out there that need to be reached for moneybombs. 

I just met this guy on Facebook that is a huge Ron Paul supporter and posts about him all the time but didn't know what a moneybomb was. He will be donating and inviting friends now!

----------


## MJU1983

> I'm convinced there are tons of Ron Paul supporters out there that need to be reached for moneybombs. 
> 
> I just met this guy on Facebook that is a huge Ron Paul supporter and posts about him all the time but didn't know what a moneybomb was. He will be donating and inviting friends now!


Totally!  Good job!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I'm convinced there are tons of Ron Paul supporters out there that need to be reached for moneybombs. 
> 
> I just met this guy on Facebook that is a huge Ron Paul supporter and posts about him all the time but didn't know what a moneybomb was. He will be donating and inviting friends now!


This was the whole point of my thread. Everybody was making excuses why we couldn't get larger amounts. It's simply because we weren't excited enough yet, didn't start promotion early enough and didn't work hard enough. Look at our effort after only three days.

----------


## qwerty

Can someone put a topic about this here, http://www.infowars.com/prison-planet-forum/

I have too bad english for a good topic...

----------


## qwerty

Hitting youtube!!!! 

people are starting to upvote my comment so we get them to be permanent! 

THIS IS GOING TO BE HUGE!!!!! GET BUSY PEOPLE! THIS IS SO FUN, I LOVE TO MAKE A DIFFERENCE, I LOVE TO WOK HARD FOR RON PAUL AND FOR LIBERTY!


I can tell you that i have posted over 500-1000 comments to youtube in three days easily! I can do it you can!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Here are two more videos I made with the annotations. Pass them out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDGe4RzYrR4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g8_LgDXLjc

----------


## Crotale

> [*Promote the Money Bomb on These Facebook Pages:* All the Facebook pages linked below are Ron Paul related and can be used to promote the money bomb. The larger pages with more likes are linked towards the top of the list and the smaller pages are lower in the list. Besides creating status updates on all these pages about the money bomb, you can also mention it in the comments of a status update by the page. For example, Ron Paul uploaded a picture onto his page as a new update and there are *over 500 commenters* posting who we could expose the money bomb to. All these different Ron Paul Facebook pages have many status updates a day with thousands and thousands of commenters. We could leave many comments about the money bomb in these updates. These are all places where large amounts of Ron Paul people come to visit and comment. You can even send messages to all these commenters yourself if you want to. Also, keep in mind not to go overboard unless you want to be suspended for spamming.
> 
> *Main Pages:*
> 
> *Ron Paul
> Ron Paul 2012*
> 
> *Other Pages:*
> 
> ...


Hello, I've been watching these forums for a really long time now but I just signed up to respond to this. I'm an international supporter (17 year old student in London) so I posted the fb event link on all those pages yesterday. Great way for someone like me to contribute. 

Just a quick suggestion, wouldn't it be more effective if we tracked down the admins of those pages to ask them to post the link which means it would show up in thousands and thousands of Ron Paul supporters' news feeds?

----------


## qwerty

> Hello, I've been watching these forums for a really long time now but I just signed up to respond to this. I'm an international supporter (17 year old student in London) so I posted the fb event link on all those pages yesterday. Great way for someone like me to contribute. 
> 
> Just a quick suggestion, wouldn't it be more effective if we tracked down the admins of those pages to ask them to post the link which means it would show up in thousands and thousands of Ron Paul supporters' news feeds?


very good idea!

Great to see more people getting involved!

----------


## justatrey

bump

----------


## ItsTime

We will fly by 2000 today. Aiming high for 2500. Ive been posting on the [Insert state name] For Ron Paul 2012 walls. Im doing it slowly so my account doesnt get flagged for spam.  Great job to everyone who is helping!

----------


## FA.Hayek

> Hello, I've been watching these forums for a really long time now but I just signed up to respond to this. I'm an international supporter (17 year old student in London) so I posted the fb event link on all those pages yesterday. Great way for someone like me to contribute. 
> 
> Just a quick suggestion, wouldn't it be more effective if we tracked down the admins of those pages to ask them to post the link which means it would show up in thousands and thousands of Ron Paul supporters' news feeds?


great job!! thanks for putting it all together!

----------


## trey4sports

bump. Lookin' good guys

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Hello, I've been watching these forums for a really long time now but I just signed up to respond to this. I'm an international supporter (17 year old student in London) so I posted the fb event link on all those pages yesterday. Great way for someone like me to contribute. 
> 
> Just a quick suggestion, wouldn't it be more effective if we tracked down the admins of those pages to ask them to post the link which means it would show up in thousands and thousands of Ron Paul supporters' news feeds?


How exactly do we find the admins of these pages? I was trying to figure that out, but maybe I missed it. That would be a better solution. We should tell them to post an update about it every couple days, not just once.

----------


## davidt!

> *HELP!*
> 
> Okay, I need some help with this project...
> 
> www.ronpaul.meetup.com
> 
> I am trying to send messages to every group...but apparently you are limited per day.  I was only allowed to send 3.
> 
> I started in order by state name, Alabama:
> ...


Ok I just did New York, Chicago, and San Diego (3,000 members).

----------


## ItsTime

> Ok I just did New York, Chicago, and San Diego (3,000 members).


Awesome!

----------


## Crotale

> How exactly do we find the admins of these pages? I was trying to figure that out, but maybe I missed it. That would be a better solution. We should tell them to post an update about it every couple days, not just once.


I haven't a clue if I'm honest, I was more hoping that someone does know how. It's just so much better if the admin posts it because then it shows up in peoples news feeds, this means that we would reach so much more people - we're talking tens of thousands; even hundreds of thousands for some of the most popular pages.

----------


## ItsTime

Posted through to New York. Will post more later.

----------


## muzzled dogg

sorry didn't realize you guys were doing this

i've done all meetups in new england: CT RI MA VT NH ME

----------


## ItsTime

> sorry didn't realize you guys were doing this
> 
> i've done all meetups in new england: CT RI MA VT NH ME


I am doing facebook groups. Im glad people that are still involved with Meet Up groups are messaging them there. We need to do both. Ill keep bumping your other thread.

----------


## TER

just spammed everyone I know! lol

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican



----------


## muzzled dogg

is the official fb fried already?

i cant invite to it

----------


## ItsTime

> is the official fb fried already?
> 
> i cant invite to it


Are you signed in as yourself or a group? I can invite when I am signed in as myself.

----------


## muzzled dogg

Yeah I invite people and the awaiting reply ticker doesn't go up and am still able to invite them

----------


## ItsTime

> Yeah I invite people and the awaiting reply ticker doesn't go up and am still able to invite them


What are you seeing for a number? I see 18,838 thats way up from this morning.


Edit it just went down 
18,836

So it is still working?

edit again. it went down to 18,835 then back up to 18,836.

----------


## muzzled dogg

Yeah man this happened last few times with some people

----------


## Crotale

> What are you seeing for a number? I see 18,838 thats way up from this morning.
> 
> 
> Edit it just went down 
> 18,836
> 
> So it is still working?
> 
> edit again. it went down to 18,835 then back up to 18,836.


Maybe some people replied?

----------


## ItsTime

> Maybe some people replied?


Yeah they are.

----------


## JVParkour

I am trying to coordinate some of the best Ron Paul youtube videos that have blackthisout comments. Please go to my thread and vote on all the moneybomb comments! Thanks.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-vote-up/page2

----------


## garyallen59

> What are you seeing for a number? I see 18,838 thats way up from this morning.
> 
> 
> Edit it just went down 
> 18,836
> 
> So it is still working?
> 
> edit again. it went down to 18,835 then back up to 18,836.


i just tested it by sending an invite to my brother and he received the invite.

----------


## ItsTime

> i just tested it by sending an invite to my brother and he received the invite.


Thank you! So the waiting to reply number is not moving but people are getting the invites.

----------


## ForLiberty2012

The hardest part is continually trying to convince people why THIS moneybomb is important... when we do it every time lol. 2007 was special because it was like a one time thing... one shot to send a message to the establishment. And it worked, which got people more excited about the December 16th moneybomb. I still feel like the November 5th one should be done... it's a piece of this movement's history. It's unfortunate people want to deny a part of our own history just because of the media. =/

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> The hardest part is continually trying to convince people why THIS moneybomb is important... when we do it every time lol. 2007 was special because it was like a one time thing... one shot to send a message to the establishment. And it worked, which got people more excited about the December 16th moneybomb. I still feel like the November 5th one should be done... it's a piece of this movement's history. It's unfortunate people want to deny a part of our own history just because of the media. =/


Having a Money Bomb on Nov 5th would sink his candidacy.

----------


## ItsTime

> The hardest part is continually trying to convince people why THIS moneybomb is important... when we do it every time lol. 2007 was special because it was like a one time thing... one shot to send a message to the establishment. And it worked, which got people more excited about the December 16th moneybomb. I still feel like the November 5th one should be done... it's a piece of this movement's history. It's unfortunate people want to deny a part of our own history just because of the media. =/


Point out the treatment of Ron Paul in last nights debate. 3 gotcha questions and the least amount of talking time. Ron Paul needs the money to push past this bias.

----------


## ItsTime

Ok there is lag time between when the time you invite and the "awaiting reply" number goes up. Just ignore it and keep inviting lol

----------


## Toady

Lets go beast mode. Black THIS Out! Toady has spoken!!!!

----------


## ItsTime

> Lets go beast mode. Black THIS Out! Toady has spoken!!!!


Black This Out

----------


## Crotale

> How exactly do we find the admins of these pages? I was trying to figure that out, but maybe I missed it. That would be a better solution. We should tell them to post an update about it every couple days, not just once.


Perhaps the creator of the event page could post/message (dunno if possible btw) everybody asking them if they know how to get in contact? Basically just a massive amount of asking around until we find out. Is that realistic or a little too far fetched?

One thing's for sure though, it's definately an avenue worth exploring as the message of this moneybomb showing up in hundreds of thousands of Ron Paul supporters' news feeds would be *HUGE!*

----------


## AmberH

Been hitting youtube hard with comments. I created 4 accounts so that I can up vote comments. Sunday I will have more time and will create more accounts. If I have enough accounts I can just leave some comments and like them enough with my other accounts to get them to the top.

Is it likes that get a comment put at the top of the page or does the person that posted the video put comments at the top?

----------


## Crotale

Another idea I had is a publicitybomb. Basically a pre-event to the moneybomb where everyone spends an hour spreading the link to the facebook event and www.blackthisout.com like mad - all over twitter, facebook, youtube: everywhere. This would definately be a great chance for international supporters like myself to get involved in something with such value.

Good idea or a little to tedious?

----------


## Birdlady

The website is better, but I still feel it is missing something. No one is going to scroll down to watch the videos and I think that's important to motivate people. I appreciate the work you have been doing dusman. LOTS of us are spending equal amounts of time (and I'm sure some of you are spending even more time than me), promoting this moneybomb. I've spent about 10 hours yesterday gathering footage to make a BTO video and it is soo important that we have not just a good landing page, but a killer landing page! 

I understand that you have already said that "everything is under control", but please do not be afraid to just ask for help here. You have WD-NY (I hope I got your username right) who is willing to help out and I think his ideas are excellent. It also sounds like he'd get everything done quickly. Time is of the essence here...

As I said, I am not ungrateful for what you are doing, we just have to make sure we are doing everything we can as *quickly as possible*. I want to have my video done by the end of this weekend and I'll be busting my butt to make this a reality.

Has conversion rate gone up with the changes?

----------


## Fr0m_3ur0pe

> Another idea I had is a publicitybomb. Basically a pre-event to the moneybomb where everyone spends an hour spreading the link to the facebook event and www.blackthisout.com like mad - all over twitter, facebook, youtube: everywhere. This would definately be a great chance for international supporters like myself to get involved in something with such value.
> 
> Good idea or a little to tedious?


The idea sounds good, but if it means spam then I'm not so sure..

----------


## justatrey

> Been hitting youtube hard with comments. I created 4 accounts so that I can up vote comments. Sunday I will have more time and will create more accounts. If I have enough accounts I can just leave some comments and like them enough with my other accounts to get them to the top.
> 
> Is it likes that get a comment put at the top of the page or does the person that posted the video put comments at the top?


I've been doing this a ton myself. 

If you get enough likes, your comment goes to the top. Example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6D3u...eature=related

OR

if the creator of the video "links" your comment, it goes to the top and remains there permanently. Example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RB68n...EUrTuBUvjsj3K4

Because of the second way I think it makes sense to message the creators of good videos asking them to link your comment to the top.

----------


## Crotale

> The idea sounds good, but if it means spam then I'm not so sure..


Well, not spamming it. But just making sure it gets into every nook and cranny of Ron Paul's portion of cyberspace.

----------


## ItsTime

Over 2000 attending! 




> Another idea I had is a publicitybomb. Basically a pre-event to the moneybomb where everyone spends an hour spreading the link to the facebook event and www.blackthisout.com like mad - all over twitter, facebook, youtube: everywhere. This would definately be a great chance for international supporters like myself to get involved in something with such value.
> 
> Good idea or a little to tedious?


That is going on right now http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...e-Debate-Blitz

----------


## AmberH

> I've been doing this a ton myself. 
> 
> If you get enough likes, your comment goes to the top. Example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6D3u...eature=related
> 
> OR
> 
> if the creator of the video "links" your comment, it goes to the top and remains there permanently. Example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RB68n...EUrTuBUvjsj3K4
> 
> Because of the second way I think it makes sense to message the creators of good videos asking them to link your comment to the top.



I get it now, thanks!

----------


## MJU1983

Judge Nap just tweeted about the media ignoring Ron Paul:

http://twitter.com/#!/Judgenap/statu...87071261007873




> @Judgenap
> Why do you think the media ignores @RonPaul ? @TheJuanWilliams reports... bit.ly/nA1kH9


The video won't load for me....

----------


## TER

So, a friend in the long email list I just spammed about the MB just replied to all :




> "He did well last night."


My reply to all:




> He did, considering the little time they gave him. 
> 
> He has garnered the most enthusiastic support and number of donations of any candidate.  He is clearly polling top tier in national polls (most recently second in New Hampshire), and he gets asked less questions and given less time than Santorum and others who are trailing last and getting 1% in the polls. 
> 
> Why?  What doesn't the corporate owned media and the government it is in bed with not want you to know?
> 
> 
> It's weird considering that he is the man who predicted the housing collapse and the dollar crisis, who has been the most strict Constitutionalist in Washington (meaning, he takes very seriously the oaths that he makes), who has never voted to raise taxes, who is the father of the modern day Tea Party (not the one co-opted by the establishment Republicans), who has defended the liberties of all Americans for the past 30 years and led the fight to reign in this out of control and increasingly more authoritative government, who was not been afraid to speak against the biggest plague in our economy orchestrated by the great con to this country (namely, the for-profit, privately owned central bank known as the 'Federal' Reserve), who has never accepted a government junket or been bought out, who gets the most number of donations then any other candidate, who gets the most donations from active military service men and women, who wins virtually every straw poll and online poll, who has the most passionate and enthusiastic grassroots of any candidate, and who has tirelessly fought to end the illegal and immoral wars we are in which has not only bankrupted us (to fill the linings of the military industrial complex and the international bankers which finance them) but has turned us from being the hope of the nations to being amongst the most hated and aggressive one in the world, only serving to create more enemies and making us less secure and less free.
> 
> ...


feel free to use or throw out whatever you like

----------


## ItsTime

> Judge Nap just tweeted about the media ignoring Ron Paul:
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/Judgenap/statu...87071261007873
> 
> 
> 
> The video won't load for me....


@ him about the moneybomb!  That's what I did.

----------


## MJU1983

> @ him about the moneybomb!  That's what I did.


Good call.

RPflix posted a tube @ http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/09/judge...n+Paul+Flix%29

He tweeted as well: http://twitter.com/#!/RonPaulFlix/st...17096286851073

edit: I tweeted back to the Judge: http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/117320045440413697

----------


## davidt!

> is the official fb fried already?
> 
> i cant invite to it


If you invite your people then log out completely and log back in after a while you should notice that your invites were sent.

----------


## ItsTime

> If you invite your people then log out completely and log back in after a while you should notice that your invites were sent.


Yup there is a glitch happening. The "awaiting reply" are over 20,400 now, so people are getting the invites.

----------


## qwerty

Hitting youtube! 

This is a bad day for me, haven´t had time today...

----------


## ItsTime

> Hitting youtube! 
> 
> This is a bad day for me, haven´t had time today...


Don't beat yourself up. You have helped this moneybomb catch fire! I am seeing it all over the place now. It is a good feeling.

----------


## qwerty

> Don't beat yourself up. You have helped this moneybomb catch fire! I am seeing it all over the place now. It is a good feeling.


Thanks! 

I´ll do my best. commented aboout 30-50 videos and now have to go to sleep! 

Keep up the good work everybody!

----------


## dusman

You guys are doing awesome. You are starting to create a snowball effect. Today's numbers look to be 4x that of just Wednesday. I'll post the numbers this evening sometime, to review.

Direct Referral: 1,746 (These have to be YouTube comments/videos)
Ron Paul Forums: 1,163
Facebook: 530

So, I'm assuming from these numbers that Youtubers are picking up your promotion stuff and re-commenting it through other videos or are most liked on popular videos. It also looks like we aren't getting many translating from Facebook to the web site.

----------


## MJU1983

RT noticed the blackout: http://rt.com/usa/news/fox-paul-debate-poll-257/

----------


## nyrgoal99

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-to-moneybomb)


Everyone get on facebook now!!!

----------


## davidt!

Can we get to 3,000 by midnight? What do you guys think?

----------


## justatrey

Wow I've been following the numbers, and we're definitely picking up steam. If we're at 2,000 on facebook this early, we're in great shape but can't let up if we really want this to succeed. Keep promoting!

YouTube text I've been using:

**** Black THIS Out Moneybomb – October 19th ***

Inspired by the mainstream media's blatantly biased reporting of Ron Paul.

Pledge at BlackTHISOut[dot]com
Donate ONLY through the official campaign's website: RonPaul2012[dot]com

Please spread the word!*

Remember: Message the users who uploaded the videos and ask them to "link" your comment. This will keep it at the top, even if it doesn't get any up votes.

----------


## Crotale

> You guys are doing awesome. You are starting to create a snowball effect. Today's numbers look to be 4x that of just Wednesday. I'll post the numbers this evening sometime, to review.
> 
> Direct Referral: 1,746 (These have to be YouTube comments/videos)
> Ron Paul Forums: 1,163
> Facebook: 530
> 
> So, I'm assuming from these numbers that Youtubers are picking up your promotion stuff and re-commenting it through other videos or are most liked on popular videos. It also looks like we aren't getting many translating from Facebook to the web site.


Interesting. It's certainly gaining momentum - now we've got the momentum let's push even harder.

----------


## trey4sports

Are you guys linking to the official website or the FB page more?

----------


## dusman

Sentinelrv, since you have taken the lead on the promotion efforts, I was wondering if you would mind staying up on the statistics and reporting them in your first post? If you have a Google account, I can add you to the analytics for blackthisout.com. ItsTime, if you have a Google account, I'd like to add you as well.

----------


## WD-NY

> You guys are doing awesome. You are starting to create a snowball effect. Today's numbers look to be 4x that of just Wednesday. I'll post the numbers this evening sometime, to review.
> 
> Direct Referral: 1,746 (These have to be YouTube comments/videos)
> Ron Paul Forums: 1,163
> Facebook: 530
> 
> So, I'm assuming from these numbers that Youtubers are picking up your promotion stuff and re-commenting it through other videos or are most liked on popular videos. It also looks like we aren't getting many translating from Facebook to the web site.


Yes, they and everyone else posting comments and sending out invites are doing awesome - 

Have any specifics on where the website updates stand? I mean, is a new pledge form going in tonight? If not, can you AT LEAST fix the friggin position of  the "$"?? I promise it should only take all of 3 seconds to fix :


```
.pledgeAmountField {left: 167px;}
```

Also, what's the conversion rate been the last few days?

----------


## Sentinelrv

I haven't caught up with this thread yet. I just got home from work, but if this question has already been answered, just ignore it as I'll get to it within the next hour...

Dusman, I wanted to know if you have a time table for when the website will be updated with the new pledge form and Facebook counter or attend buttons, etc... I also need to know if you're close to finishing with whatever will go at the top of RonPaulForums. The reason is because I've been waiting to write up an email for RonPaulForums to send out until everything was updated and ready. I don't want to have people sent to an incomplete website. The email will have a lot ways to promote the event as well, but I need to know when these things will be up so I can send it to Bryan. Again, if you've already answered this then I'll get to it in a little bit.

----------


## Crotale

> Are you guys linking to the official website or the FB page more?


I'm linking to the facebook page on facebook and the official website on YouTube. I don't have twitter but if I did I'd link to the official site on twitter too, as well as using the #BlackThisOut hashtag.

----------


## MJU1983

Just tweeted this if you all want to RT: http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/117365021822033920

edit: new link

----------


## dusman

> Yes, they and everyone else posting comments and sending out invites are doing awesome - 
> 
> Have any specifics on where the website updates stand? I mean, is a new pledge form going in tonight? If not, can you AT LEAST fix the friggin position of  the "$"?? I promise it should only take all of 3 seconds to fix :
> 
> 
> ```
> .pledgeAmountField {left: 167px;}
> ```
> 
> Also, what's the conversion rate been the last few days?


Can you send a screenshot of the misplacement and also what browser you are using? I'm not seeing that.

I'll be posting new numbers here soon. I'm working on a form with your recommendation of having radio options instead. I should have this finished up tonight.

----------


## dusman

> I haven't caught up with this thread yet. I just got home from work, but if this question has already been answered, just ignore it as I'll get to it within the next hour...
> 
> Dusman, I wanted to know if you have a time table for when the website will be updated with the new pledge form and Facebook counter or attend buttons, etc... I also need to know if you're close to finishing with whatever will go at the top of RonPaulForums. The reason is because I've been waiting to write up an email for RonPaulForums to send out until everything was updated and ready. I don't want to have people sent to an incomplete website. The email will have a lot ways to promote the event as well, but I need to know when these things will be up so I can send it to Bryan. Again, if you've already answered this then I'll get to it in a little bit.


I'm just waiting on Justin to get back with me on a few things before posting an update. I suppose for now I could do a generic theme for the widgets and update them later. I have them functional at least! 

I also just added a real simple share feature on Twitter for when someone pledges. I'm working on building this up for Facebook as well. As for the event data, like attending, event invites, etc., will take a bit more time as that requires jumping into the Facebook API. I've sent out an inquiry to the web developer group to see if they might help. If any of you have worked with the Facebook API, that's something I'd like to pass off to someone else.

----------


## archlinux

I was just the 666 pledge... creepy.

http://i.imgur.com/m6iLD.png

----------


## dusman

> I was just the 666 pledge... creepy.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/m6iLD.png


lol, that is creepy. 

Thanks for the screenshot though, you helped identify a glitch with the share buttons line breaking. 

Can you go back and check to see if it is corrected on your screen?

----------


## Crotale

> I was just the 666 pledge... creepy.


IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!  

Anyway, it's getting late over here in Britain, almost midnight. I dunno what time it is where you guys are in America but I'm off to bed. I'll be back up to be a keyboard warrior for this when I wake up in the morning. 

Good night.

----------


## archlinux

> lol, that is creepy. 
> 
> Thanks for the screenshot though, you helped identify a glitch with the share buttons line breaking. 
> 
> Can you go back and check to see if it is corrected on your screen?


It is fixed on my screen.

----------


## dusman



----------


## ItsTime

How to invite facebook friends

1. Go to this page and select "yes" to attending (if you have not already)
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471

2. Click "Select Guests To Invite" on the left hand side under the Black This Out Picture

3. Check the people you want to invite.

4. Click "Submit"

Easssssssy.

I suggest if you are just inviting a few people to follow up with a private message asking them to RSVP and to invite their friends.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> You guys are doing awesome. You are starting to create a snowball effect. Today's numbers look to be 4x that of just Wednesday. I'll post the numbers this evening sometime, to review.
> 
> Direct Referral: 1,746 (These have to be YouTube comments/videos)
> Ron Paul Forums: 1,163
> Facebook: 530
> 
> So, I'm assuming from these numbers that Youtubers are picking up your promotion stuff and re-commenting it through other videos or are most liked on popular videos. It also looks like we aren't getting many translating from Facebook to the web site.


I think you're not getting as many referrals from Facebook because people there are linking the Facebook event more than the main site, but that could change when you introduce reporting, that is if people share the stories on Facebook. That would help draw people onto the website.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Sentinelrv, since you have taken the lead on the promotion efforts, I was wondering if you would mind staying up on the statistics and reporting them in your first post? If you have a Google account, I can add you to the analytics for blackthisout.com. ItsTime, if you have a Google account, I'd like to add you as well.


Would it be possible if ItsTime could take care of that? He has the second post on the thread. The reason is because I'm running out of room on the first post (Character Limit) and I still have more important things to put up there. I can put something at the end of my first post telling the viewer that more information is continued onto the second post.

----------


## Magicman

Does anyone have the code to invite ALL your facebook friends at once??!!

----------


## dusman

> Would it be possible if ItsTime could take care of that? He has the second post on the thread. The reason is because I'm running out of room on the first post (Character Limit) and I still have more important things to put up there. I can put something at the end of my first post telling the viewer that more information is continued onto the second post.


That is fine. Would you like access to analytics still?

----------


## ItsTime

> That is fine. Would you like access to analytics still?


PMed you

----------


## Sentinelrv

Sure

----------


## NickOdell

It sure is a great feeling when you see friends you just added and told about the moneybomb posting your little 'blurb' all over the place! 

The momentum we are getting is beating my expectations and I know many of us plan to dedicate a significant amount of time to promoting this weekend! 

Keep up the great work!

----------


## trey4sports

bump

----------


## ItsTime

> It sure is a great feeling when you see friends you just added and told about the moneybomb posting your little 'blurb' all over the place! 
> 
> The momentum we are getting is beating my expectations and I know many of us plan to dedicate a significant amount of time to promoting this weekend! 
> 
> Keep up the great work!


It is catching fire!

----------


## Sjmfury

6 mil 6 mil 6 mil 6 mil!

----------


## Sentinelrv

ItsTime, would it be possible if you could update the description on the Facebook event with what I have below? It's basically the same thing, but I made the links more organized at the bottom. Also, the main point of the update is to add the link to the planning thread. Then they can come here and help us out if they want to...

The Ron Paul Money Bomb to Surpass all other Moneybombs!

The media has ignored, blacked out, downplayed and outright lied about Ron Paul and we are sick of it! Let's give the media something they cannot ignore, the largest one day online fundraiser in political history!

On Oct. 19th, 1781 the British surrendered and we won the Revolutionary war. 230 years later, we will win the Revolution for Ron Paul, and we will do it without the media! 

Can we break the $6 million mark? I know we can, but ONLY if we get 25,000 attending this event! So get the word out, invite your friends, family, make phone calls and canvas! Also, make sure to pledge at the official money bomb website and visit the planning thread if you'd like to help us out with promotion. Both are linked below.

<----Hit the "Attend Button" below the banner on the left and also invite all your friends.
Pledge Your Support Here - http://blackthisout.com/
Planning & Promotion Thread - http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees
Like our Fan Page - http://facebook.com/BlackT​hisOut
DONATE ONLY TO - http://www.RonPaul2012.com​/

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Let's keep the momentum up! Let's blast past 2,500 attending!

----------


## ItsTime

Over 500 new attending since the start of the black out yesterday, I mean "debate" yesterday.

----------


## ItsTime

We need to hit the comment sections of The Judge and liberty facebook pages! Post either links to the pledge site or the facebook event!

http://blackthisout.com

and

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471

----------


## trey4sports

A couple months ago i created a thread with a bunch of keyword phrases to enter to find groups on Facebook that you could comment on their wall and leave a link to the FB pledge page for the moneybomb so i'm going to go ahead and repost it in this thread because I know it will help bring some new attendees in.  

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-the-moneybomb!    <<<------------ link to thread

main post 




> The best way i know of to use facebook to promote the Moneybomb is to post on the walls of group pages.
> 
> So i did a quick search for Ron Paul and figured there would be mention of the moneybomb on the wall for most of these groups, especially considering some the of the Ron Paul groups have 100,000+ "likes." Low and behold there was no mention of the moneybomb on ANY of the Ron Paul groups i saw.
> 
> So here's what you can do to help!....
> 
> I've compiled a list of phrases to search for on Facebook...
> 
> ron paul
> ...

----------


## NickOdell

> A couple months ago i created a thread with a bunch of keyword phrases to enter to find groups on Facebook that you could comment on their wall and leave a link to the FB pledge page for the moneybomb so i'm going to go ahead and repost it in this thread because I know it will help bring some new attendees in.  
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-the-moneybomb!    <<<------------ link to thread
> 
> main post


Ah, I miss this thread! Look at how much more support we have for this moneybomb in comparison. Its phenomenal. 

But you are absolutely right. We need to post on all these pages. We have enough people here to cover ALL of them. No reason not to!

----------


## trey4sports

to the top

----------


## TexMac

Keep the momentum going!

----------


## trey4sports

Facebook attendees are skyrocketing! Seems like they've added a couple hundred in the last couple of hours alone!

----------


## KEEF

Just checked http://www.blackthisout.com/ and there are only 704 pledges so far?  Is this the only place pledges are being kept track of or is it also on Facebook?  I don't have a Facebook nor do I ever intend on getting one since I am a teacher, but do tell me that we do have more than just what is pledged on this page?

Although I do not have FB, I do tweet this often.

----------


## davidt!

> Just checked http://www.blackthisout.com/ and there are only 704 pledges so far?  Is this the only place pledges are being kept track of or is it also on Facebook?  I don't have a Facebook nor do I ever intend on getting one since I am a teacher, but do tell me that we do have more than just what is pledged on this page?
> 
> Although I do not have FB, I do tweet this often.


We have about 2,200 attendees on facebook so far and 700 on BTO. This after just 3 days of promoting it. Trust me this will be huge!

----------


## NickOdell

I forgot who is keeping track of how many attendees we are adding each day.... How have we been doing today and yesterday?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I forgot who is keeping track of how many attendees we are adding each day.... How have we been doing today and yesterday?


We are blowing yesterdays total out of the water. I will provide an update at 12:00 AM like usual. Also, just to let everyone know, I'm working on the first post to better organize it and to include more information on how to promote this event, that way you can send everybody to this thread to learn what to do. It will take me a while to finish it though.

----------


## MJU1983

> I forgot who is keeping track of how many attendees we are adding each day.... How have we been doing today and yesterday?


Yesterday added ~300 and today ~500 based on what has been posted.

----------


## NickOdell

> We are blowing yesterdays total out of the water. I will provide an update at 12:00 AM like usual. Also, just to let everyone know, I'm working on the first post to better organize it and to include more information on how to promote this event, that way you can send everybody to this thread to learn what to do. It will take me a while to finish it though.





> Yesterday added ~300 and today ~500 based on what has been posted.


Thanks you two. This is what really encourages me to keep spending so much time promoting this, is seeing how we are performing so well. Sentinelrv, +rep to you again for getting this thread started and getting people on board with this!

----------


## jordie

> Hello, I've been watching these forums for a really long time now but I just signed up to respond to this. I'm an international supporter (17 year old student in London) so I posted the fb event link on all those pages yesterday. Great way for someone like me to contribute. 
> 
> Just a quick suggestion, wouldn't it be more effective if we tracked down the admins of those pages to ask them to post the link which means it would show up in thousands and thousands of Ron Paul supporters' news feeds?


Unfortunately you can't tell. Maybe post on the walls and ask for the admin to contact you?

----------


## jordie

> Does anyone have the code to invite ALL your facebook friends at once??!!


Yep, here you go. It would be AWESOME to have these instructions on the Facebook event page *hint hint ItsTime* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmBgG...ature=youtu.be

*How to invite all your friends to a Facebook Event*
For Firefox:
1. Install an Add-on
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir.../greasemonkey/

2. Install a Script
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/89653

3. Refresh Facebook page

4. On your Event click on invite people and you will have a Select all button

----------


## trey4sports

> Yep, here you go. It would be AWESOME to have these instructions on the Facebook event page *hint hint ItsTime* 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmBgG...ature=youtu.be
> 
> This is how to invite ALL your friends to the even with just a few clicks.
> 
> How to invite all your friends to a Facebook Event
> For Firefox:
> 1. Install an Add-on
> ...






Facebook will not tolerate this. The more that people do this Facebook will slowly begin to limit how many people you can invite. Saying "please narrow your invites only to people most interested"

----------


## jordie

> Facebook will not tolerate this. The more that people do this Facebook will slowly begin to limit how many people you can invite. Saying "please narrow your invites only to people most interested"


Oh wow I never realised this! That sucks!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Great numbers today! This thing is starting to explode! If we were to keep only our current pace, we would reach 14,490 attendees on the Facebook event by the end of the 19th, but as you can see, everyday this thing keeps multiplying. Let's keep trying to beat our daily record! Soon we will be pulling in 1,000 people a day!

Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)

----------


## Cabal

This campaign initiative needs a Google+ page, IMO

----------


## qwerty

Should get rid of the "money counter" from the site ? I say yes cause MOST of the people won´t pledge there, so it´s becoming more like a momentum killer than psotivie thing...

----------


## TER

> Should get rid of the "money counter" from the site ? I say yes cause MOST of the people won´t pledge there, so it´s becoming more like a momentum killer than psotivie thing...


If I had an ability or any say, I would get rid of the money counter unless it's showing 6 figures and instead of showing '700' pledges, showing the pledge count as 700 images (in the form of whatever you wish, for example human sillouettes / megaphones / microphones / etc).  The number 700 does not have the same effect as showing 700 images.

my 2 cents.

----------


## skyorbit

I thought the goal was 100,000 attendies! We need $25 Million for Ron Paul!!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I thought the goal was 100,000 attendies! We need $25 Million for Ron Paul!!!


That's the next bomb!

----------


## Monique

We can do it this time.  I know we can.  We already added 21 more people since you last posted Sentinel!  

I have been posting on every article I can find about Ron Paul.  Every blog.  I have tweeted it tonight.  But, I am having a problem with facebook all of a sudden...they won't let me add any new friends.    I will just take it easy for a while and then start up again.  In the meantime, I am posting this link at least 500 times a day.

----------


## dusman

> That's the next bomb!


Exactly. Keep in mind that all the e-mails being collected we'll use for the Veterans Day moneybomb too, so all those people who pledged for Black THIS Out will get a reminder for that one as well. Then the combined of those two will be shared with the Boston Tea Party moneybomb. This is something that has been missing this time around.

----------


## davidt!

> This campaign initiative needs a Google+ page, IMO


Not sure how that works Cabal. Is it something that you might be able to set up?

----------


## Monique

2283 now!!!

----------


## Cabal

> Not sure how that works Cabal. Is it something that you might be able to set up?


Last I checked Google+ is still working on an invite-only basis, but I have many invites I can send out if needed. To my knowledge, the current user base is something like 24 million, and it's still relatively new. It's essentially a Facebook alternative--social networking hub.

----------


## trey4sports

wow - really hitting our stride in the last hour! This is going to be big, so very very big.

----------


## Monique

2287.   Post it in all your small town newspapers in the comment sections.   Only articles about Ron Paul.  We need to reach all his supporters.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> wow - really hitting our stride in the last hour! This is going to be big, so very very big.


Maybe it's because I posted that thread. I needed to wait a couple days so that I could gather some evidence that this was possible. My job in this thread has been to change limiting beliefs.

----------


## jordie

> Last I checked Google+ is still working on an invite-only basis, but I have many invites I can send out if needed. To my knowledge, the current user base is something like 24 million, and it's still relatively new. It's essentially a Facebook alternative--social networking hub.


They released it, anyone can sign up now.

----------


## Cabal

> They released it, anyone can sign up now.


Ahh ok, well that should make things easier then. Just create a G+ page, advertise it, link it.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman has the new pledge box up. It looks like it's still being worked on though.

----------


## trey4sports

> Dusman has the new pledge box up. It looks like it's still being worked on though.



That should help conversions. Better to have the pledge counter above the fold than below (having to scroll down to make a pledge does impact conversion)

----------


## dusman

Yep, I've updated the pledge form. Sentinalrv, you probably caught me in the midst of a glitch I was having with placement. It should be functional and placed correctly now. 

Well, I changed the form position last night at exactly 12:00, so that I could track the change in conversion rate over a 24 hour period. Unfortunately, it dropped about 3-6% with the form within the top fold. However, it is difficult to identify if it is rather due to the dramatic increase in traffic (as this grows and lesser targeted audiences are exposed, there will naturally be a drop), so I'm not quick to assume that it is because of the change. More importantly, it didn't seem to create a significant increase either.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I have a question about how you're going to setup the reporting. You'll be posting articles that counter MSM bias, but how will those pages be setup? Will the article be on the left side of the screen and the pledge form on the right? If we're to use Facebook to spread these articles so people will find out about the website, we'll need the pledge form setup right next to the articles so they don't miss out on the purpose of the website.

----------


## eaglesfan48

*6,000,000*!!!

I just hit youtube, commented about 75 videos.

I want that *6,000,000*

----------


## Crotale

Ok, let's get the ball rolling even faster. This needs to be EVERYWHERE!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Well, I changed the form position last night at exactly 12:00, so that I could track the change in conversion rate over a 24 hour period. Unfortunately, it dropped about 3-6% with the form within the top fold. However, it is difficult to identify if it is rather due to the dramatic increase in traffic (as this grows and lesser targeted audiences are exposed, there will naturally be a drop), so I'm not quick to assume that it is because of the change. More importantly, it didn't seem to create a significant increase either.


Could this be due to people visiting the site that have already pledged? They might just be checking the counter or something. I know I check it every once in a while, but I've already pledged, so there would be no conversion for me.

----------


## trey4sports

> Could this be due to people visiting the site that have already pledged? They might just be checking the counter or something. I know I check it every once in a while, but I've already pledged, so there would be no conversion for me.



good point.

----------


## dusman

> Could this be due to people visiting the site that have already pledged? They might just be checking the counter or something. I know I check it every once in a while, but I've already pledged, so there would be no conversion for me.


It's difficult to say. 

We increased traffic by about 4x and return visits was up about 2x today. So it seems the relation of new visitors vs. return visitors leans toward the idea that the change of the pledge form location hasn't made much an impact. I'm pretty convinced this is more to do with reaching a broader audience that might not be at a point of pledging.

----------


## dusman

New theme for you guys to discuss. This is a blending of suggestions and also incorporating Justin's great brand for the moneybomb. Since his logo has been adopted for the most part as the brand for the moneybomb, I'd like to follow suit with the web site and fix any conflict with the brand. 

It's also important to mention that with this design, when someone enters the web site, a session-based popup would display on the users screen. This popup can be set to only display on the first visit per day, as not to be annoying. However, it will significantly boost exposures to pledging. 

Let me know what you all think! 

http://www.blackthisout.com/blackthisout-layout-v4.jpg



Widget Designs: 





(This one would be intended for other web sites to accept pledges.. such as RPF, DailyPaul, etc.)

----------


## Crotale

> New theme for you guys to discuss. This is a blending of suggestions and also incorporating Justin's great brand for the moneybomb. Since his logo has been adopted for the most part as the brand for the moneybomb, I'd like to follow suit with the web site and fix any conflict with the brand. 
> 
> Let me know what you all think! 
> 
> http://www.blackthisout.com/blackthisout-layout-v4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Widget Designs: 
> ...


I like this, a lot. A massive improvement imo.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Like I said in PM, I like this much better than the current website. The image of Dr. Paul looks even more pissed off, probably because the image is darker. I also love the widgets.

----------


## Sentinelrv

This is the one we need to use for RonPaulForums. How long would it take to make these?

----------


## dusman

> This is the one we need to use for RonPaulForums. How long would it take to make these?


It's already ready to go for the most part. All I have to do is adjust the form and add the graphics and good to go.

----------


## Sentinelrv

How exactly would Bryan put this on top of the website? Is there some coding he would need to know? Also, should we wait until your new design has been installed?

 We also need to provide a place on the website to find and use the widgets for promotion. Maybe another link at the top, maybe under share?

----------


## dusman

> How exactly would Bryan put this on top of the website? Is there some coding he would need to know? Also, should we wait until your new design has been installed?
> 
>  We also need to provide a place on the website to find and use the widgets for promotion. Maybe another link at the top, maybe under share?


He would just need an embed code. I'll work on this right now and then I'm heading to bed!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> He would just need an embed code. I'll work on this right now and then I'm heading to bed!


Yeah me too. I've been up late like this for the last four days, lol. If you need me to send the info to him, then just send it to me in a PM, or if you know him yourself just send it to him, whichever is best.

----------


## Crotale

As someone has said in another thread, commenting on other Ron Paul supporters' posts on Ron Paul's page wall shows up in their notifications. A useful tactic.

----------


## qwerty

I think that the moneycounter has to go, it´s not reality. only 70.000 pledged! momentum killer i think!

There could be one pledge for non-facebook (but no moneycounter) users and one if people want to pledge on facebook so that those two will make the total count of pledges!

I can´t see any good reason why we should have the moneycounter when it´s showing even close to reality!


PS. HITTING YOUTUBE!

----------


## Crotale

> I think that the moneycounter has to go, it´s not reality. only 70.000 pledged! momentum killer i think!


I think it is going judging by the image posted recently of the revamp. I agree with you though.

----------


## Birdlady

My BTO video should be done tomorrow some time. Let's hope all of you end up enjoying it.  Bed time for me too.. phew long day!

----------


## qwerty

> My BTO video should be done tomorrow some time. Let's hope all of you end up enjoying it.  Bed time for me too.. phew long day!


thanks for your work!

hope that you let others to use it also!

----------


## Crotale

IDEA:

If we want to get hold of the admin of Ron Paul groups and fan pages, why don't we comment on things posted by the page/group and ask the admin to repost the link to the facebook event and www.blackthisout.com.

Would it then show up in the admin's notifications? I suppose there's no harm in trying...

----------


## jordie

> IDEA:
> 
> If we want to get hold of the admin of Ron Paul groups and fan pages, why don't we comment on things posted by the page/group and ask the admin to repost the link to the facebook event and www.blackthisout.com.
> 
> Would it then show up in the admin's notifications? I suppose there's no harm in trying...


Great idea

----------


## Crotale

It would work especially well in the groups with a healthy size but not completely major like the main ones as the admins are more likely to see it as it won't be flooded with other stuff.

----------


## Elfshadow

ummmm I think most people would be thrilled if they where dismissing Ron as a GOP front runner....  this needs to be changed to either "dismiss Ron Paul as a fringe candidate" or "acknowledge Ron Paul as a GOP front runner".

----------


## Crotale

Get onto the Ron Paul 2012 page right now. To comment on the link just put out by the admin. Get in early and we can catch a shedload of Ron Paul supporters.

http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12#!/...58068757565678

Comments are coming in thick and fast so we need to react quickly to get the message out clearly so it's not buried at the bottom. We need it constantly in the eyes of everyone. This is what happens when an admin of a page posts something, it gets seen by everyone as it goes into their news feeds.

----------


## dusman

Ok, Here is the code for a widget to pledge directly from a leaderboard graphic. 

If you have a web site or know someone who might want to add this to their web site, you can provide this code: 

<iframe width="728" height="90" src="http://www.blackthisout.com/index.php?id=7" frameborder="0"></iframe>

Which generates a widget that looks like this:

----------


## qwerty

Really, why would we like people too see that only about 70.000 have been pledged when the total count is MUCH MUCH more!

Many people have been asking me "how is this HUGE" ? When i direct them to facebook page they understand it but the webpage gives wrong impression. This is the feedback i have been getting.

Guess i have to start promoting the facebook page for better results... 

Really it´s very important that people get right feeling about the event when they arrive to site!

Many people are also confused where to donate on OCT 19th, so the site could tell that donate only at the official site...

----------


## justatrey

> Really, why would we like people too see that only about 70.000 have been pledged when the total count is MUCH MUCH more!
> 
> Many people have been asking me "how is this HUGE" ? When i direct them to facebook page they understand it but the webpage gives wrong impression. This is the feedback i have been getting.
> 
> Guess i have to start promoting the facebook page for better results... 
> 
> Really it´s very important that people get right feeling about the event when they arrive to site!
> 
> Many people are also confused where to donate on OCT 19th, so the site could tell that donate only at the official site...


I agree with qwerty. I like the latest changes to the site with one exception. Before it was showing the number of attendees from facebook, but today I don't see it. I think this should be displayed at the top directly under the number of pledges to the website.

I also agree with his other point - I've gotten feedback that people don't want to pledge to give money "to some website". They don't understand that blackthisout isn't collection any money, and that all donations should be to the official campaign's website.

----------


## davidt!

> Ok, Here is the code for a widget to pledge directly from a leaderboard graphic. 
> 
> If you have a web site or know someone who might want to add this to their web site, you can provide this code: 
> 
> <iframe width="728" height="90" src="http://www.blackthisout.com/index.php?id=7" frameborder="0"></iframe>
> 
> Which generates a widget that looks like this:


We need to google all Ron Paul related websites and ask them to use this banner on their website.

----------


## davidt!

> *HELP!*
> 
> Okay, I need some help with this project...
> 
> www.ronpaul.meetup.com
> 
> I am trying to send messages to every group...but apparently you are limited per day.  I was only allowed to send 3.
> 
> I started in order by state name, Alabama:
> ...


Ok, so far I have done Phoenix, Las Angeles, Manchester, Columbus, New York, Chicago and Nashville. I believe others have covered Alabama, Missouri, Portland and Wahington.

Full message can be found on page 30 of this thread.

----------


## garyallen59

> New theme for you guys to discuss. This is a blending of suggestions and also incorporating Justin's great brand for the moneybomb. Since his logo has been adopted for the most part as the brand for the moneybomb, I'd like to follow suit with the web site and fix any conflict with the brand. 
> 
> It's also important to mention that with this design, when someone enters the web site, a session-based popup would display on the users screen. This popup can be set to only display on the first visit per day, as not to be annoying. However, it will significantly boost exposures to pledging. 
> 
> Let me know what you all think!


Looks great! 

Thanks for all the hard work your putting into this!

Only suggestion i would have is the box where the video and pledge form is be a much much darker gray or black so that it is noticeable but not to distracting. Also the lines between the top and bottom sections kind of break the flow of the page.

----------


## garyallen59

i also like the Johnny Cash man in black feel!

----------


## Oklahoman

Just put a pledge in of $100, but that's on the low side.  We are helping a family from our church atm financially.  Want to see the budget to see how far we can go on the 19th.  We are planning on capping before the election.

----------


## qwerty

I have asked permission from the owner that everyone can use this video.

So do this, 

1. go to www.keepvid.com and download that video!

2. upload the video with your account!


Every video will get atleast couple hundred views if you put good tags on it. 

So it´s very easy way to spread the word.


PS. i have uploaded 4 ron paul videos now and in every video i promote the moneybomb, those videos have total views of 1,959 at the moment!

----------


## eaglesfan48

Just hit youtube, promoted the money bomb on the 100 most recent Ron Paul video uploads.

If anyone wants to help I would suggest these two threads as well.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...in-the-country

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nts-to-vote-up

*$6,000,000*!!

----------


## qwerty

> Really, why would we like people too see that only about 70.000 have been pledged when the total count is MUCH MUCH more!
> 
> Many people have been asking me "how is this HUGE" ? When i direct them to facebook page they understand it but the webpage gives wrong impression. This is the feedback i have been getting.
> 
> Guess i have to start promoting the facebook page for better results... 
> 
> Really it´s very important that people get right feeling about the event when they arrive to site!
> 
> Many people are also confused where to donate on OCT 19th, so the site could tell that donate only at the official site...



Getting feedback about this...Please Dusman....

----------


## trey4sports

Maybe remove the total $$ pledged and just show facebook and website pledges. Let people do the math.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Maybe remove the total $$ pledged and just show facebook and website pledges. Let people do the math.


I agree with this

----------


## qwerty

> maybe remove the total $$ pledged and just show facebook and website pledges. Let people do the math.


exactly!

----------


## RonPaulFever

_We are sick of your lies and repeated attempts to dismiss Ron Paul as a 2012 GOP Frontrunner. The media BLACKOUT immediately after the 2012 Ames Straw Poll proves just how far the media will go to suppress the message of freedom. This is the last straw.

We will not let you dictate who we should vote for. This October 19th will go down as one of the greatest grassroots donation efforts in history. We will do it WITHOUT You.

So go ahead, BLACK THIS OUT!_




If you want people to get excited about this MB, then someone needs to fix this awful mess.

----------


## JamesButabi

> Maybe remove the total $$ pledged and just show facebook and website pledges. Let people do the math.


Needs facebook integratation ASAP.   I also agree on removing the dollar amount.

----------


## NickOdell

Can we reach 3,000 attendees today? Lets push hard and try and reach it!

----------


## freejack

> _We are sick of your lies and repeated attempts to dismiss Ron Paul as a 2012 GOP Frontrunner. The media BLACKOUT immediately after the 2012 Ames Straw Poll proves just how far the media will go to suppress the message of freedom. This is the last straw.
> 
> We will not let you dictate who we should vote for. This October 19th will go down as one of the greatest grassroots donation efforts in history. We will do it WITHOUT You.
> 
> So go ahead, BLACK THIS OUT!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want people to get excited about this MB, then someone needs to fix this awful mess.


Ouch. I know it's not all that good but I did ask for feedback back then. I wrote that mainly out of anger. But you're right. We need someone skilled at writing to come up with something powerful.

----------


## qwerty

> Really, why would we like people too see that only about 70.000 have been pledged when the total count is MUCH MUCH more!
> 
> Many people have been asking me "how is this HUGE" ? When i direct them to facebook page they understand it but the webpage gives wrong impression. This is the feedback i have been getting.
> 
> Guess i have to start promoting the facebook page for better results... 
> 
> Really it´s very important that people get right feeling about the event when they arrive to site!
> 
> Many people are also confused where to donate on OCT 19th, so the site could tell that donate only at the official site...


PLEASE, GUYS!!!!

I don´t want to use my energy to correct people when they get wrong impression wrong the site...

----------


## Crotale

> Can we reach 3,000 attendees today? Lets push hard and try and reach it!


Not sure what's wrong about it personally. It comes across clear and motivating to me.

----------


## LibertyRevolution

The pledge count is discouraging.
The money total is discouraging.

Need to add the facebook numbers to the pledge numbers and do away with the money totals.
To me looks like only 700 people are donating... I don't use facebook, so I will never see the numbers there.

I know its been done 100 times already...but here is mine:



wonder how long before that gets pulled..

----------


## InTradePro

Wording on Black this out website.

The tune is pretty off putting, thinks of Gary Johnson's neighbors dogs. I can't share that with my friends, even my facebook ones.

How about it's made inspirational and on message. Rather then "We are sick of your lies and repeated attempts to dismiss Ron" to  "We the people, require fair and honest media coverage to express the message of liberty that stands at the core of the America character.... etc."

----------


## trey4sports

Facebook momentum seems to have slowed over the last couple hours.

----------


## qwerty

VOTE UP IN REDDIT!

http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/...bomb_oct_19th/

----------


## ItsTime

> Ouch. I know it's not all that good but I did ask for feedback back then. I wrote that mainly out of anger. But you're right. We need someone skilled at writing to come up with something powerful.


Ive PM dunsman but it should be changed to something like this




> DEAR MAINSTREAM MEDIA(colon or comma here)
> We are sick of your lies, and your refusal to admit Ron Paul is a frontrunner for the GOP nomination. The media BLACKOUT immediately after the 2012 Ames Straw Poll proves just how far the media will go to suppress the message of freedom. This is the last straw!
> 
> We will not let you dictate who we should vote for. This October 19th will go down as one of the greatest grassroots donation efforts in history. We will do it without you.
> 
> So go ahead, BLACK THIS OUT!

----------


## ItsTime

> Facebook momentum seems to have slowed over the last couple hours.


its the weekend.

----------


## davidt!

> Just put a pledge in of $100, but that's on the low side.  We are helping a family from our church atm financially.  Want to see the budget to see how far we can go on the 19th.  We are planning on capping before the election.


Awesome! And welcome to the forum.

----------


## davidt!

> Can we reach 3,000 attendees today? Lets push hard and try and reach it!


I'm hoping for 3,000 on facebook and 1,000 on BTO bymidnight tonight!

----------


## WD-NY

> Ive PM dunsman but it should be changed to something like this:
> "We are sick of your lies, and your refusal to admit Ron Paul is a frontrunner for the GOP nomination. The media BLACKOUT immediately after the 2012 Ames Straw Poll proves just how far the media will go to suppress the message of freedom. This is the last straw!
> 
> We will not let you dictate who we should vote for. This October 19th will go down as one of the greatest grassroots donation efforts in history. We will do it without you.
> 
> So go ahead, BLACK THIS OUT!"


Nicely worded ItsTime! The perfect amount of "fed up gruffness"

----------


## davidt!

Found another way to promote. Go to yahoo groups. Once there do a search. Use key words like "Ron Paul", "Liberty" etc. A list of groups will pop up. Join groups with the most members. Send info to group about the moneybomb. That's it.

----------


## dusman

> Nicely worded ItsTime! The perfect amount of "fed up gruffness"


Changed on web site.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Found another way to promote. Go to yahoo groups. Once there do a search. Use key words like "Ron Paul", "Liberty" etc. A list of groups will pop up. Join groups with the most members. Send info to group about the moneybomb. That's it.


Excellent idea

----------


## ItsTime

> Changed on web site.


Looks good!

----------


## davidt!

Ok, one more way to promote: Go to Craigslist pick any big city, look in the "community" section for "politics" or "events". Place an ad promoting the moneybomb. List the mb websites in the description.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, I agree with what everyone is saying here. There are two problems with the $ pledge feature. First, the pledge counter is not indicative of how much we're actually going to raise, therefore it actually discourages people and they promote the event less because of this. We do not want this to affect our momentum. As you already know, we have many times more pledges on the Facebook event as well as people who will donate without either pledging or attending. The pledge counter is killing our momentum!

Second, I believe it's confusing people. Not everybody reads the titles you put up. When they open up the website for the first time, their eyes may shift directly to the pledge amounts, $10, $25, $50, etc... and they say to themselves "I'm not donating to this random website" and then click off of it. They didn't even realize that the purpose of the website is to pledge to future donations to the campaign and NOT to actually donate to the Black This Out website. Who knows just how many people are making this mistake. From the feedback so far I'd say it's a lot of people.

I believe this feature is *EXTREMELY DANGEROUS* to our momentum and it needs to be removed immediately. Please, as soon as you can get it off the website, wipe it out like the plague. We could be losing potentially hundreds or thousands of pledges a day because of it. Instead, I recommend putting up the Facebook attendance counter next to the pledge counter, that way people will be even more motivated by our numbers.

----------


## Sentinelrv

As for this...



Maybe where the pledge amounts are you can add the Facebook counter and attend & invite buttons.

----------


## NickOdell

Today has been a bit of a slow day, not sure why. I keep posting to the main Ron Paul and Ron Paul 2012 pages but haven't seen anyone else post there but me. If everyone tried to post on all the main pages a couple times a day a lot more people would get on board. 

If we could get one of those widgets at the top of both the RPF and the DP that would help tremendously.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> If we could get one of those widgets at the top of both the RPF and the DP that would help tremendously.


I think we need to fix this pledge counter issue first. i have a question. If people already put the banner up on their website and you changed it by removing the pledge amounts and added Facebook buttons instead, would that automatically translate over to all the websites now using the banner, or would they need to reinstall it on their website using different code?

----------


## ItsTime

> Today has been a bit of a slow day, not sure why. I keep posting to the main Ron Paul and Ron Paul 2012 pages but haven't seen anyone else post there but me. If everyone tried to post on all the main pages a couple times a day a lot more people would get on board. 
> 
> If we could get one of those widgets at the top of both the RPF and the DP that would help tremendously.


Its the weekend.

----------


## NickOdell

> I think we need to fix this pledge counter issue first. i have a question. If people already put the banner up on their website and you changed it by removing the pledge amounts and added Facebook buttons instead, would that automatically translate over to all the websites now using the banner, or would they need to reinstall it on their website using different code?


I think it would transfer over, as long as he does it properly. Here is the code he is using 


> <iframe width="728" height="90" src="http://www.blackthisout.com/index.php?id=7" frameborder="0"></iframe>


It gets the widget from that URL. As long as he updates the widget to the same location it should update on everyone's site. 




> Its the weekend.


I thought that would make it go faster since people are home instead of at work? Hopefully I'm wrong and your right though

----------


## ItsTime

> I think it would transfer over, as long as he does it properly. Here is the code he is using 
> It gets the widget from that URL. As long as he updates the widget to the same location it should update on everyone's site. 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that would make it go faster since people are home instead of at work? Hopefully I'm wrong and your right though


The amount of people who screw off at work on facebook is astronomical. A lot of people spend time with their families on the weekend.

----------


## NickOdell

> The amount of people who screw off at work on facebook is astronomical. A lot of people spend time with their families on the weekend.


Lol. Good point though. I hope this is why and we start to gain more momentum come Monday. 

I think the improvements on the BTO website should help a little.

----------


## dusman

Again, I am not going to make the moneybomb web site geared around Facebook. I'm going to maintain the primary focus toward pledging and nothing more. 

The pledge counter is not going to harm momentum. If Facebook users aren't translating to the web site well, we need to work on that, instead. Again, these moneybombs lose most of their effectiveness being on Facebook in the first place. The intention is to correct this trend. 

I'd trade the collection of 2,000 e-mails over 5,000 Facebook attendees any day of the week. You guys really need to start considering if from that direction as well. Having the list is the most important aspect of having a moneybomb pledge site.

However, I'm likely going to get rid of the monetary amount of the pledges as to keep it a bit more of a teaser.

----------


## dusman

> I think we need to fix this pledge counter issue first. i have a question. If people already put the banner up on their website and you changed it by removing the pledge amounts and added Facebook buttons instead, would that automatically translate over to all the websites now using the banner, or would they need to reinstall it on their website using different code?


All these banners share a common code, so all changes have to come from the blackthisout web site for anything to function.

----------


## freejack

Hey dusman.  I think the issue here the the dollar amount pledge total.  Even when pastarocket and I created the first version of the site, we both knew right away that the dollar total would be a drawback and should not be displayed as it would not yield an accurate number and would only mislead people.  I love everything else about the site.  Hope you'll consider removing this one item.

----------


## dusman

> Hey dusman.  I think the issue here the the dollar amount pledge total.  Even when pastarocket and I created the first version of the site, we both knew right away that the dollar total would be a drawback and should not be displayed as it would not yield an accurate number and would only mislead people.  I love everything else about the site.  Hope you'll consider removing this one item.


I do agree with this idea. Glad to see you around freejack!

----------


## trey4sports

your right, the money is in the list. The point that is being made is that you should leave out the $$ pledged because it is not indicative of the total $ pledged. I don't think anyone is against making the website the main pledge hub.

----------


## dusman

Ok, I removed it.

----------


## D.A.S.

> Hey dusman.  I think the issue here the the dollar amount pledge total.  Even when pastarocket and I created the first version of the site, we both knew right away that the dollar total would be a drawback and should not be displayed as it would not yield an accurate number and would only mislead people.  I love everything else about the site.  Hope you'll consider removing this one item.


I totally agree, too.  Number of pledges -- great.  Dollar amount pledged -- not needed.

----------


## D.A.S.

> Ok, I removed it.



Sorry, i posted at the same time you did.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Again, I am not going to make the moneybomb web site geared around Facebook. I'm going to maintain the primary focus toward pledging and nothing more. 
> 
> The pledge counter is not going to harm momentum. If Facebook users aren't translating to the web site well, we need to work on that, instead. Again, these moneybombs lose most of their effectiveness being on Facebook in the first place. The intention is to correct this trend. 
> 
> I'd trade the collection of 2,000 e-mails over 5,000 Facebook attendees any day of the week. You guys really need to start considering if from that direction as well. Having the list is the most important aspect of having a moneybomb pledge site.
> 
> However, I'm likely going to get rid of the monetary amount of the pledges as to keep it a bit more of a teaser.


Yes, I just read what you posted about this in the widget thread. It definitely makes sense to leave Facebook off the widget, yet my concern remains with the pledge counter and amounts.

----------


## ItsTime

I disagree that problem is the moneybombs are on facebook. Without facebook it would 1000s of times harder to get the word out. Just like how we used meetups and myspace last time around. The problem is the way the were run last few moneybombs. As you see this one is being run totally different than the last few events. We havent even had the major Ron Paul pages start promoting this moneybomb and we are already near 3k attending. 

But I do think it is important to have a pledge site too.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I disagree that problem is the moneybombs are on facebook. Without facebook it would 1000s of times harder to get the word out. Just like how we used meetups and myspace last time around. The problem is the way the were run last few moneybombs. As you see this one is being run totally different than the last few events. We havent even had the major Ron Paul pages start promoting this moneybomb and we are already near 3k attending. 
> 
> But I do think it is important to have a pledge site too.


I don't think he's saying that we shouldn't use Facebook to promote the event, but to use it to direct them to the main website so we can collect emails instead of sending them to the Facebook event. Try sending more people to the main website instead, but of course keep sending invites to your friends to the Facebook event. Sometimes the invite feature on Facebook is the only way to get in touch with your friends that you didn't know are Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## dusman

> I disagree that problem is the moneybombs are on facebook. Without facebook it would 1000s of times harder to get the word out. Just like how we used meetups and myspace last time around. The problem is the way the were run last few moneybombs. As you see this one is being run totally different than the last few events. We havent even had the major Ron Paul pages start promoting this moneybomb and we are already near 3k attending. 
> 
> But I do think it is important to have a pledge site too.


The main issue I have with Facebook is that there is no retainment of these people on a list. If you want to do this strategy right, observe what the major initiatives have learned. It's all about funnel systems and acquiring e-mails. You never want to rely on any of these social networks as the means of centralization. Rather, you want all these web sites operating as funnels. Again, alienating 30% of the potential user base is simply a bad idea and why I'm opposed so much to the Facebook reliance.

----------


## dusman

> I don't think he's saying that we shouldn't use Facebook to promote the event, but to use it to direct them to the main website so we can collect emails instead of sending them to the Facebook event. Try sending people more people to the main website instead, but of course keep sending invites to your friends to the Facebook event. Sometimes the invite feature on the Facebook is the only way to get in touch with your friends that you didn't know are Ron Paul supporters.


Yes, exactly. 

By all means, do exactly what you are doing on Facebook! Nothing there should change. However, the Facebook pages themselves should reflect the importance of actually pledging on the main web site. I actually have a Facebook pledge feature setup to use on the fan page for this, as well. I just need to theme it and provide ItsTime the code.

Ultimately, if we had access to the 3,000 people that are on Facebook by e-mail.. we could deploy a marketing strategy that would trump all of our efforts so far. Once the primary functions are in place, we should start focusing on a concise social media, blogging, press release strategy.

----------


## NickOdell

> I don't think he's saying that we shouldn't use Facebook to promote the event, but to use it to direct them to the main website so we can collect emails instead of sending them to the Facebook event. Try sending people more people to the main website instead, but of course keep sending invites to your friends to the Facebook event. Sometimes the invite feature on the Facebook is the only way to get in touch with your friends that you didn't know are Ron Paul supporters.


I agree emails are important but if we are going to direct them to the main website we must put the number of Facebook attendees on the website and have it more closely linked to the Facebook page. I agree that the website has a LOT more potential but until it gets a little better (the recent improvements are great, don't get me wrong) I think the Facebook page is still slightly better.

edit- by more closely linked to the facebook page, i meant maybe including a way to directly invite your facebook friends to the event or something like that.

----------


## fcreature

Isn't it possible to use the facebook developer API to collect the amount of facebook attendees? Do you need help with this?

----------


## ItsTime

> The main issue I have with Facebook is that there is no retainment of these people on a list. If you want to do this strategy right, observe what the major initiatives have learned. It's all about funnel systems and acquiring e-mails. You never want to rely on any of these social networks as the means of centralization. Rather, you want all these web sites operating as funnels. Again, alienating 30% of the potential user base is simply a bad idea and why I'm opposed so much to the Facebook reliance.


I think we all agree, just saying it differently.

----------


## dusman

> Isn't it possible to use the facebook developer API to collect the amount of facebook attendees? Do you need help with this?


Yes, actually. I sent out a request on the Facebook page for help with the Facebook API. If you are experienced with it, do you mind PMing me your e-mail and phone and/or IM names? I am usually available for message on any of the usual services, gtalk, yahoo, msn. 

In the new theme, I do intend to present event data and also add some other Facebook features. However, it's not high on my priority list just yet. It would be great if someone in the mean time could work on these parts. I have a Facebook App setup under BlackThisOut and can provide API key and secret.

Also if you'd like to join, send a join request to "Web Developers for Ron Paul" on Facebook and I'll add you.

----------


## dusman

> I think we all agree, just saying it differently.


I think you are probably right. lol.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Dusman, I agree with what everyone is saying here. There are two problems with the $ pledge feature. First, the pledge counter is not indicative of how much we're actually going to raise, therefore it actually discourages people and they promote the event less because of this. We do not want this to affect our momentum. As you already know, we have many times more pledges on the Facebook event as well as people who will donate without either pledging or attending. The pledge counter is killing our momentum!
> 
> Second, I believe it's confusing people. Not everybody reads the titles you put up. When they open up the website for the first time, their eyes may shift directly to the pledge amounts, $10, $25, $50, etc... and they say to themselves "I'm not donating to this random website" and then click off of it. They didn't even realize that the purpose of the website is to pledge to future donations to the campaign and NOT to actually donate to the Black This Out website. Who knows just how many people are making this mistake. From the feedback so far I'd say it's a lot of people.
> 
> I believe this feature is *EXTREMELY DANGEROUS* to our momentum and it needs to be removed immediately. Please, as soon as you can get it off the website, wipe it out like the plague. We could be losing potentially hundreds or thousands of pledges a day because of it. Instead, I recommend putting up the Facebook attendance counter next to the pledge counter, that way people will be even more motivated by our numbers.


Dusman, I just realized now from your reply that there must have been some confusion about my post quoted above. Just to clear it up, yes, I was talking about removing the monetary pledge total which you just removed. Also, I understand now why you'd rather not add the Facebook buttons and attendance counter and I agree with that. Emails are the goal here. I'll try sending more people to the main website from now on.

But......my criticism in the second paragraph of the above quote remains. There is no monetary total anymore because you removed it, so there really isn't any point in keeping the feature where you choose the amount you're going to pledge. From the feedback I've seen, all it seems to be doing is creating confusion. People see the pledge amount buttons and immediately think that they're supposed to donate to the Black This Out website. It doesn't matter that you have a sentence there stating to donate to the campaign only as many people will not read it. Removing the pledge amount buttons should help to clear up the confusion. What I'm saying is to make it look like this...

----------


## NickOdell

> I think you are probably right. lol.


I think we are all saying the same thing. Thanks for putting up with all of us going crazy over every tiny change you make to the website :-) 

You deserve a lot of credit for getting this started, so thank you!

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, I just realized now from your reply that there must have been some confusion about my post quoted above. Just to clear it up, yes, I was talking about removing the monetary pledge total which you just removed. Also, I understand now why you'd rather not add the Facebook buttons and attendance counter and I agree with that. Emails are the goal here. I'll try sending more people to the main website from now on.
> 
> But......my criticism in the second paragraph of the above quote remains. There is no monetary total anymore because you removed it, so there really isn't any point in keeping the feature where you choose the amount you're going to pledge. From the feedback I've seen, all it seems to be doing is creating confusion. people see the pledge amount buttons and immediately think that they're supposed to donate to the Black This Out website. It doesn't matter that you have a sentence there sating to donate to the campaign only as many people will not read it. Removing the pledge amount buttons should help to clear up the confusion. What I'm saying is to make it look like this...


Ah, I see what you mean now. I generally agree with this idea as well. It does seem harder and harder to justify collecting what their potential donation amount will be. So far, most of the issues have come from having the feature in the first place, so maybe there is a point here. 

Initially, this was favored but the dynamic has changed since then. 

So what is the consensus? Remove it like shown above?

----------


## fcreature

Well I just did a bit of research and it seems like there's a bug with the FB Graph API that makes it so you can't collect the amount of attendees of an event if there are more than 999. I haven't been able to find any work-around for the bug either. Its been a known problem for quite some time it seems.

The only idea I can come up with off the top of my head is to write a web crawler that loads the event page and parses out the number of attendees. This seems like it might be a bit more complicated than that though because I don't think that number shows unless you are logged in. So the solution might be to use the Curl library to log into an account, then parse the page.

Just throwing out some ideas.




> So what is the consensus? Remove it like shown above?


I would say remove it. The less fields, the higher it will convert. This is a fact of landing pages. And if we aren't going to display the amount pledged, might as well not give the option of how much you are going to pledge.

----------


## garyallen59

> Ah, I see what you mean now. I generally agree with this idea as well. It does seem harder and harder to justify collecting what their potential donation amount will be. So far, most of the issues have come from having the feature in the first place, so maybe there is a point here. 
> 
> Initially, this was favored but the dynamic has changed since then. 
> 
> So what is the consensus? Remove it like shown above?


I vote yes remove the pledge amount like above.

----------


## ventron

> Ah, I see what you mean now. I generally agree with this idea as well. It does seem harder and harder to justify collecting what their potential donation amount will be. So far, most of the issues have come from having the feature in the first place, so maybe there is a point here. 
> 
> Initially, this was favored but the dynamic has changed since then. 
> 
> So what is the consensus? Remove it like shown above?


I also agree with removing the pledge amounts, and putting further emphasis on the text that says donations go to RonPaul2012.com

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Ah, I see what you mean now. I generally agree with this idea as well. It does seem harder and harder to justify collecting what their potential donation amount will be. So far, most of the issues have come from having the feature in the first place, so maybe there is a point here. 
> 
> Initially, this was favored but the dynamic has changed since then. 
> 
> So what is the consensus? Remove it like shown above?


At least until you switch to the new website, it would also raise the big red pledge button higher on the page so it would be more visible to a newcomer.

The main problem with this feature in the first place is perception. Some people see it and immediately think you want them to donate money to you. Others see it and think you want them to donate money to the campaign. I suggest just getting rid of it and there won't be anymore perception problems.

----------


## dusman

> I think we are all saying the same thing. Thanks for putting up with all of us going crazy over every tiny change you make to the website :-) 
> 
> You deserve a lot of credit for getting this started, so thank you!


Oh, don't worry man! This is fun for me. I have worked for myself full-time doing web development my whole adult life, except for military, and it would be a dream to get all the input I'm getting here now, from my clients. Half my job here is to be a mediator and screen the suggestions. I hope I present myself as fair and unbiased. 

There are a few times, where my experience dealing with these kinds of initiatives, will urge me to speak up about certain concerns if I feel they might take things a bit off track. However, I try my best to explain what I can. I'm mostly available to go at this project full-time, so trying to bring all I can to the table.

----------


## dusman

> Well I just did a bit of research and it seems like there's a bug with the FB Graph API that makes it so you can't collect the amount of attendees of an event if there are more than 999. I haven't been able to find any work-around for the bug either. Its been a known problem for quite some time it seems.
> 
> The only idea I can come up with off the top of my head is to write a web crawler that loads the event page and parses out the number of attendees. This seems like it might be a bit more complicated than that though because I don't think that number shows unless you are logged in. So the solution might be to use the Curl library to log into an account, then parse the page.
> 
> Just throwing out some ideas.
> 
> 
> I would say remove it. The less fields, the higher it will convert. This is a fact of landing pages. And if we aren't going to display the amount pledged, might as well not give the option of how much you are going to pledge.


Yeah, I've been researching this as well. I might have found a solution, but I'll have to find a link again to send to you.

Yes, I believe there is a CURL solution here.

----------


## ventron

> Yeah, I've been researching this as well. I might have found a solution, but I'll have to find a link again to send to you.
> 
> Yes, I believe there is a CURL solution here.


Is it possible to make the Pledge button call a Facebook API which would put them as attending the event? That way you have one counter of how many pledgers there are, instead of two.

----------


## ItsTime

> Is it possible to make the Pledge button call a Facebook API which would put them as attending the event? That way you have one counter of how many pledgers there are, instead of two.


That is not a bad idea (I dont know if it could work). I think the bigger number would draw more people to actually give their email.

----------


## ventron

> That is not a bad idea (I dont know if it could work). I think the bigger number would draw more people to actually give their email.


You don't even need to collect their email, Facebook has a login system for external websites. Sign In With Facebook, I think it's called.

----------


## mstrmac1

Has anyone been in touch with the official campaign about getting behind this? Also, why isnt there a banner ad up on AT LEAST RPF?

----------


## ItsTime

> You don't even need to collect their email, Facebook has a login system for external websites. Sign In With Facebook, I think it's called.


Oh you mean create a pledge app for facebook. Can these apps collect email addresses? 

I thought you meant combine the numbers of the email pledges and the number of people attending.

----------


## ventron

> Oh you mean create a pledge app for facebook. Can these apps collect email addresses? 
> 
> I thought you meant combine the numbers of the email pledges and the number of people attending.


I don't think you need to develop an app to use the Sign In With Facebook system, do you?

Just let the user sign into Facebook, then ask them to pledge which will list them as attending the moneybomb on the FB event page.

EDIT: Here: http://developers.facebook.com/docs/guides/web/#login

----------


## ItsTime

> Has anyone been in touch with the official campaign about getting behind this? Also, why isnt there a banner ad up on AT LEAST RPF?


The campaign is still in the middle of a two week moneybomb so they don't want to distract from that. But we can not wait for that to be over to push this one. I am guessing that RPF is waiting for that two week moneybomb to be over as well.

----------


## pacelli

Just noticed this was posted on the moneybomb FB page about 50 minutes ago.. note the bolded part.  




> *Stop sending me "money bomb" invites* to send money to a multi-millionaire. I'm running my campaign on a mission, not money. I'm making a difference now, one community at a time, rather than promising things that can't or won't be fulfilled. I'm after a better future for humanity, not a better outcome for gold investments.


Regardless of the guy's reason, is it possible that invites are being sent without regard to a person's desire to receive them?  Are we taking this into account?  I don't want to be getting into "blowback" territory here.  Remember this moneybomb is not the last one of Ron's campaign.

Remember your posts on NLP-- what associations have we created with this quoted individual and Ron Paul, merely by sending repeated & unwanted moneybomb invites?

I think it is pretty clear from the quote.

Lets be careful about sending multiple invites.

----------


## ItsTime

> I don't think you need to develop an app to use the Sign In With Facebook system, do you?
> 
> Just let the user sign into Facebook, then ask them to pledge which will list them as attending the moneybomb on the FB event page.


The main idea of the website is to get peoples email addresses. Some people dont like facebook some people dont like to pledge with emails. Combining the two that way might take away from the point of having both.

----------


## mstrmac1

> The campaign is still in the middle of a two week moneybomb so they don't want to distract from that. But we can not wait for that to be over to push this one. I am guessing that RPF is waiting for that two week moneybomb to be over as well.


That's fine if that is truly the case, but we still need to get confirmation that once the quarter ends they both will be behind it? Do we know if anyone has made contact with them?

----------


## ItsTime

> Just noticed this was posted on the moneybomb FB page about 50 minutes ago.. note the bolded part.  
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of the guy's reason, is it possible that invites are being sent without regard to a person's desire to receive them?  Are we taking this into account?  I don't want to be getting into "blowback" territory here.  Remember this moneybomb is not the last one of Ron's campaign.
> 
> Remember your posts on NLP-- what associations have we created with this quoted individual and Ron Paul, merely by sending repeated & unwanted moneybomb invites?
> 
> I think it is pretty clear from the quote.
> ...


The guy was there to spam his links. He must be on several Ron Paul supporters friends list. If he has issues he should take it up with the people that are sending him the invite. He knows full well who is doing it but wanted to spam his links on our wall. Lets also take into consideration HE MIGHT HAVE NEVER gotten an invite and just wanted to spam his links.

But yes, I have asked people to invite their friends and I have posted a couple of times about them sending invites only to Ron Paul supporters or supporters of liberty.

----------


## trey4sports

> That's fine if that is truly the case, but we still need to get confirmation that once the quarter ends they both will be behind it? Do we know if anyone has made contact with them?



trust me, they'll be behind this moneybomb.

----------


## mstrmac1

> Just noticed this was posted on the moneybomb FB page about 50 minutes ago.. note the bolded part.  
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of the guy's reason, is it possible that invites are being sent without regard to a person's desire to receive them?  Are we taking this into account?  I don't want to be getting into "blowback" territory here.  Remember this moneybomb is not the last one of Ron's campaign.
> 
> Remember your posts on NLP-- what associations have we created with this quoted individual and Ron Paul, merely by sending repeated & unwanted moneybomb invites?
> 
> I think it is pretty clear from the quote.
> ...


There is always gonna be someone who will disagree... its human nature. Just ignore it and move on...

----------


## dusman

> You don't even need to collect their email, Facebook has a login system for external websites. Sign In With Facebook, I think it's called.


I have looked at this option and as I understand it, if we wanted to collect e-mails, we would still have to generate a form input for that as I don't believe Facebook reveals their e-mail addresses.

----------


## dusman

> Just noticed this was posted on the moneybomb FB page about 50 minutes ago.. note the bolded part.  
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of the guy's reason, is it possible that invites are being sent without regard to a person's desire to receive them?  Are we taking this into account?  I don't want to be getting into "blowback" territory here.  Remember this moneybomb is not the last one of Ron's campaign.
> 
> Remember your posts on NLP-- what associations have we created with this quoted individual and Ron Paul, merely by sending repeated & unwanted moneybomb invites?
> 
> I think it is pretty clear from the quote.
> ...


This is something I have a concern about as well. Although, I'm sure there is a better way to approach it without sacrificing effectiveness.

----------


## ventron

> I have looked at this option and as I understand it, if we wanted to collect e-mails, we would still have to generate a form input for that as I don't believe Facebook reveals their e-mail addresses.


It does, there's just a permissions dialog that Facebook presents to the user before you can access it.

http://developers.facebook.com/docs/...i/permissions/

See how email is listed at the bottom of the first table?

(You can also list some FB names and profile pictures of attendees on the blackthisout.com page, similar to the Like widget, and we all know FB users like that sort of thing  )

----------


## ItsTime

> This is something I have a concern about as well. Although, I'm sure there is a better way to approach it without sacrificing effectiveness.


His "friends" are the ones inviting him. If they are inviting him at all, he was there to spam his links. But we should try to only invite Ron Paul/Liberty people. I know some people have "only Ron Paul friends" accounts and are doing mass invites, sometimes people get caught up with double invites or invites they dont want. There really is no way to read peoples minds.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Remember your posts on NLP-- what associations have we created with this quoted individual and Ron Paul, merely by sending repeated & unwanted moneybomb invites?


I understand what you mean here and yes, I agree that we don't want to turn people off, but I have no way of controlling how people promote this. I think I suggested sending messages to people that post on Ron Paul's Facebook status updates, but now I've rethought this. It's possible that people would send multiple messages to the same people over and over again. Instead I would recommend just posting comments within those status updates and not sending messages to random commenters.

----------


## ItsTime

Do you realize where this discussion has just lead us? Into the realm of "over promotion". You know something has gone viral when this discussion starts to happen

----------


## dusman

> Do you realize where this discussion has just lead us? Into the realm of "over promotion". You know something has gone viral when this discussion starts to happen


Haha, I'm glad you said this. I was about to make the same exact point.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Also, why isnt there a banner ad up on AT LEAST RPF?


I sent the widget code to Bryan, who is a RonPaulForums admin. He told me he could put up a banner, so maybe he just hasn't come online today to see my PM. Maybe I should send one to Josh also just in case.

----------


## trey4sports

> I sent the widget code to Bryan, who is a RonPaulForums admin. He told me he could put up a banner, so maybe he just hasn't come online today to see my PM. Maybe I should send one to Josh also just in case.



i thought they were holding off until the end of Q3?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> i thought they were holding off until the end of Q3?


He didn't mention that to me. Maybe this is the reason why it hasn't been put up. Do you really think the BTO banner would distract from Q3 donations? I mean, people are promoting BTO regardless.

----------


## dusman

> I sent the widget code to Bryan, who is a RonPaulForums admin. He told me he could put up a banner, so maybe he just hasn't come online today to see my PM. Maybe I should send one to Josh also just in case.


I called Josh today, but I didn't get an answer.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I called Josh today, but I didn't get an answer.


Well, you must have a closer connection with him then, so I'll leave that up to you.

----------


## garyallen59

The page just keeps getting better! Looks great!

----------


## dusman

> Well, you must have a closer connection with him then, so I'll leave that up to you.


By all means, continue to communicate with Bryan. I just have spoken with Josh on the phone once before.

----------


## dusman

Removed the monetary pledge option from the web site. I'll update the widget as well.

----------


## KramerDSP

If a video like this could be updated and pared down to 5 minutes of the most egregious snubs from '07 through '11, mixed in with screenshots of infamous headlines that show Paul as the thirteenth floor, I think it would be a great Black This Out video.

----------


## jordie

> So the solution might be to use the Curl library to log into an account, then parse the page.


It's fairly hard to do this. Facebook is good at making it as hard for people to do this as possible. The only solution I've had in lately was a Firefox plugin that automated the login process (obviously for a different end goal than what you want though).

I have extensive experience with the Facebook API, I've built many applications using it.  fcreature + dusman, If you need help, let me know

----------


## Birdlady

My BTO video is finally ready! I hope you all enjoy it.  Dusman thanks for all the work on the website. Sorry if I came off ungrateful. We are all very anxious about this money bomb!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Good news, the widget is up at http://ronpaulflix.com/

That's over a million hits a month. Hopefully we'll get a major boost from this. We need to contact more sites though. Has anyone tried the Daily Paul? Would it be possible for them to put one at the very top or would that need to be reserved for ads that generate revenue? Anybody here friends with Michael Nystrom?

----------


## garyallen59

> My BTO video is finally ready! I hope you all enjoy it.  Dusman thanks for all the work on the website. Sorry if I came off ungrateful. We are all very anxious about this money bomb!


This is great! You should make a separate thread about this video.

----------


## davidt!

> my bto video is finally ready! I hope you all enjoy it.  dusman thanks for all the work on the website. Sorry if i came off ungrateful. We are all very anxious about this money bomb!


excellent!!!

----------


## fcreature

> It's fairly hard to do this. Facebook is good at making it as hard for people to do this as possible. The only solution I've had in lately was a Firefox plugin that automated the login process (obviously for a different end goal than what you want though).
> 
> I have extensive experience with the Facebook API, I've built many applications using it.  fcreature + dusman, If you need help, let me know


Yea I just learned that. I just spent about an hour trying to write a script to log in using cURL and fetch the pledge count, to no avail. I'm not sure if there really is a solution out there right now to get that number from the facebook event page. I can't believe they haven't fixed the bug in the API yet...it was reported nearly a year ago I think.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Very good!

----------


## TexMac

> My BTO video is finally ready! I hope you all enjoy it.  Dusman thanks for all the work on the website. Sorry if I came off ungrateful. We are all very anxious about this money bomb!


Love this video, just sent it out everywhere I could.

----------


## davidt!

> Good news, the widget is up at http://ronpaulflix.com/
> 
> That's over a million hits a month. Hopefully we'll get a major boost from this. We need to contact more sites though. Has anyone tried the Daily Paul? Would it be possible for them to put one at the very top or would that need to be reserved for ads that generate revenue? Anybody here friends with Michael Nystrom?


Awesome! I have been contacting websites about the widget. Something we can all do. Just google or yahoo "ron paul" or related, send them the link to the widget thread andask them to put it up on their website.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Awesome! I have been contacting websites about the widget. Something we can all do. Just google or yahoo "ron paul" or related, send them the link to the widget thread andask them to put it up on their website.


Very good idea!

Great job today, we got +433 attendees on the Facebook page.

Lets keep rolling!

----------


## Sentinelrv

A little bit lower than yesterday, but maybe it's because of the weekend. I haven't been promoting today either. We were discussing problems with the website and other things. At least we got the pledge banner up and running today. We also have a new promotional video. That should hopefully spread it around more.

Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)

----------


## davidt!

> A little bit lower than yesterday, but maybe it's because of the weekend. I haven't been promoting today either. We were discussing problems with the website and other things. At least we got the pledge banner up and running today. We also have a new promotional video. That should hopefully spread it around more.
> 
> Sep 19 - 998 
> Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
> Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
> Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
> Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
> Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)


Awesome! Great work everybody. We have all done an amazing job in such a short period of time.

----------


## justatrey

I think you could expect a drop off for the weekend.  I would focus on comparing each day of the week to the same day in the prior week (e.g. this Saturday vs. last Saturday)

----------


## eaglesfan48

> I understand what you mean here and yes, I agree that we don't want to turn people off, but I have no way of controlling how people promote this. I think I suggested sending messages to people that post on Ron Paul's Facebook status updates, but now I've rethought this. It's possible that people would send multiple messages to the same people over and over again. Instead *I would recommend just posting comments within those status updates* and not sending messages to random commenters.


This is probably the best bet. That is a phenomenal place to promote the Facebook money bomb page, a nice target audience, people that are already on Facebook, like RP's page, and are commenting on his status updates. Perfect target audience. 

Lets be sure to promote this on all his status updates.

----------


## MJU1983

2,705 on facebook currently....

----------


## jordie

> A little bit lower than yesterday, but maybe it's because of the weekend. I haven't been promoting today either. We were discussing problems with the website and other things. At least we got the pledge banner up and running today. We also have a new promotional video. That should hopefully spread it around more.
> 
> Sep 19 - 998 
> Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
> Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
> Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
> Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
> Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)


Cool! My ads got 71 click today. Here are my stats for the same period from my ads:

Date - Clicks - Ad Views
Sep 19 - 3 - 17,229 (first ad)
Sep 20 - 7 - 6,606 (second ad launched)
Sep 21 - 39 - 29,273 (third ad launched, most effective so far)
Sep 22 - 139 - 53,566 (budget temporarily increased for debate night)
Sep 23 - 77 - 14,645 (third ad launched, using graphics from first page of this thread)
Sep 24 - 76 - 20,068

----------


## gerryb

> Cool! My ads got 71 click today. Here are my stats for the same period from my ads:
> 
> Date - Clicks - Ad Views
> Sep 19 - 3 - 17,229 (first ad)
> Sep 20 - 7 - 6,606 (second ad launched)
> Sep 21 - 39 - 29,273 (third ad launched, most effective so far)
> Sep 22 - 139 - 53,566 (budget temporarily increased for debate night)
> Sep 23 - 77 - 14,645 (third ad launched, using graphics from first page of this thread)
> Sep 24 - 76 - 20,068


What is the ad you are using?

We should all open a new google adword account, google offers a free $75-100 coupon for new accounts...

----------


## jordie

> 2,705 on facebook currently....


and 26,766 awaiting reply.... I think we can expect at least 1,000 to 2,000 from those to 'attend' within the next few days.

----------


## Paul4Prez

> Should get rid of the "money counter" from the site ? I say yes cause MOST of the people won´t pledge there, so it´s becoming more like a momentum killer than psotivie thing...


Don't get rid of it -- just figure out a way to add in the Facebook pledge amounts and pledge numbers.

----------


## jordie

> What is the ad you are using?
> 
> We should all open a new google adword account, google offers a free $75-100 coupon for new accounts...


I'm using facebook ads. See here: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...sOut-moneybomb!

----------


## jordie

> Don't get rid of it -- just figure out a way to add in the Facebook pledge amounts and pledge numbers.


You could just update the Facebook pledges number manually a few times a day? Just create an admin with a form you can easily update. 

The last money bomb averaged $60 per person, so  $60 * 2700 (current number on FB) = $162,000

But we've removed the pledge amount from the pledge form so I guess doesn't matter.

You could still manually have the number of Facebook attendees on the page  Doesn't matter if the number isn't instant/few hours old.

----------


## qwerty

I just have one final request for the website, we have to have the amount of facebook pledges visible. 

People need to see that we over 3000 pledges total not 800 what the first impression is if you visit the site!

Thanks dusman for your work!



Youtube, here i come!

----------


## dusman

Nevermind, answered above.

----------


## dusman

> What is the ad you are using?
> 
> We should all open a new google adword account, google offers a free $75-100 coupon for new accounts...


I agree on this. This is an easy thing for people to do.

----------


## jordie

> Nevermind, answered above.


Yes, direct from my reports page on Facebook for the ads I'm running.

EDIT: Weird, I must have clicked 'reply with quote' between when when you first posted and when you edited

----------


## Legend1104

One thing is that the 25,000 person goal is a little low. AT $60 bucks per pledge equaling $162,000 dollars at 2700 pledges, 10x that amount (27,000) would only be $1,620,000. we need 5x that amount, or 135,000 pledges.

----------


## dusman

> My BTO video is finally ready! I hope you all enjoy it.  Dusman thanks for all the work on the website. Sorry if I came off ungrateful. We are all very anxious about this money bomb!


+rep. I'll be adding this to the web site soon.

----------


## fcreature

> Cool! My ads got 71 click today. Here are my stats for the same period from my ads:
> 
> Date - Clicks - Ad Views
> Sep 19 - 3 - 17,229 (first ad)
> Sep 20 - 7 - 6,606 (second ad launched)
> Sep 21 - 39 - 29,273 (third ad launched, most effective so far)
> Sep 22 - 139 - 53,566 (budget temporarily increased for debate night)
> Sep 23 - 77 - 14,645 (third ad launched, using graphics from first page of this thread)
> Sep 24 - 76 - 20,068


You gotta optimize your ads more. You need better targeting so that you can get a better click through rate. If you can get a better click through rate facebook will charge you less per click.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> One thing is that the 25,000 person goal is a little low. AT $60 bucks per pledge equaling $162,000 dollars at 2700 pledges, 10x that amount (27,000) would only be $1,620,000. we need 5x that amount, or 135,000 pledges.


The Constitution day money bomb had 1,826 attending and we got 1 million. We already have 2,715 attending for this one.

----------


## dusman

> It's fairly hard to do this. Facebook is good at making it as hard for people to do this as possible. The only solution I've had in lately was a Firefox plugin that automated the login process (obviously for a different end goal than what you want though).
> 
> I have extensive experience with the Facebook API, I've built many applications using it.  fcreature + dusman, If you need help, let me know


jordie, if you don't mind PM me or send a join request on Facebook for the Web Developers for Ron Paul page.

----------


## qwerty

vote the new video up in reddit, http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/...edia_cover_up/

----------


## Sentinelrv

I just tried contacting Michael Nystrom over at the Daily Paul about putting up the pledge banner. Here is my message...




> Hi Michael, I'm the one who created the large 60+ page planning thread over at RonPaulForums for the October 19th Black This Out Money Bomb. Here is the thread...
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees
> 
> The fact is that this new money bomb is gaining traction and FAST. As of this writing we have 2,700 people attending the Facebook event and over 800 pledges on the main website for the money bomb. It was below 1,000 only four days ago. I made it a point in my thread to make it known that these past money bombs were weaker because we did not do the necessary promotion, as well as the fact that we started promotion way too late. We still have over three weeks to advertise this and every day the amount of pledges are multiplying.
> 
> We need more exposure though to really set this thing off. I've been working with Dusman, the creator of the website www.BlackThisOut.com to make it better. The site is being redesigned as we speak and will have new features. We're even trying to get Tom Woods to make some articles and videos for us to help counter media bias, which is the theme of the money bomb. These will be shared around the internet in order to draw in website hits and more pledges to the money bomb. Here is a concept image of the updated website...
> 
> http://www.blackthisout.com/blackthisout-layout-v4.jpg
> ...

----------


## Sentinelrv

It also looks like we just passed our attendance total for yesterday. So it took two extra hours, lol.

----------


## trey4sports

> The Constitution day money bomb had 1,826 attending and we got 1 million. We already have 2,715 attending for this one.


There is not as strong a correlation between the two as you might think.

The Ready Ames Fire had 4,000 attending and we ended up getting $600,000

----------


## dbill27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPWH5...dM24A&index=17

VOTE THE BTO COMMENT UP ON THIS VIDEO!

----------


## TER

I made this suggestion before, but will make it again because I think it might attract more pledges.

Instead of showing the pledge number numerical, it would be better to have it shown graphically (at least in the beginning when the pledge count is relatively low).

For example, 

Pledge count: 1400

versus

Pledge count:



instead of dots, it could be a human sillouhette or a megaphone etc.

Even cooler, when the pledge is made, their dot (sillouhette/megaphone/ect.) can materialize on the screen to join the rest of the images.

----------


## qwerty

It´s a major issue now, cause many people think who visit the site see that only +800 have pledged, what HUGE is that ? 

Sooner we correct this better!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> It´s a major issue now, cause many people think who visit the site see that only +800 have pledged, what HUGE is that ? 
> 
> Sooner we correct this better!


Well, at least for now maybe it would be possible to manually update the Facebook attendees on the main website every night. Later on we could figure out how to make it update automatically.

----------


## qwerty

> Well, at least for now maybe it would be possible to manually update the Facebook attendees on the main website every night. Later on we could figure out how to make it update automatically.


Manually updated is better than nothing!

----------


## qwerty

> vote the new video up in reddit, http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/...edia_cover_up/


HELLO PEOPLE!

Libertarian section has over 37.000 potential donors!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> The Constitution day money bomb had 1,826 attending and we got 1 million. We already have 2,715 attending for this one.


Where are you getting this number? Here is the Constitution Day Money Bomb Event...

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=221373634578417

It shows here we had 3,688 attending.




> There is not as strong a correlation between the two as you might think.
> 
> The Ready Ames Fire had 4,000 attending and we ended up getting $600,000


As I said in the first page of this thread, I believe this was because it was so early in the campaign. It seems that the longer the campaign goes on, the less amount of Facebook attendees it takes to make a significant impact. This would be due to emotional investment in the campaign and the candidate. People simply care more now than they did a couple months ago. It's more important to them, and that emotional investment is only going to get stronger as time goes on.

----------


## trey4sports

> HELLO PEOPLE!
> 
> Libertarian section has over 37.000 potential donors!



good work, hope people who have an account will upvote this ASAP.

----------


## jordie

> Where are you getting this number? Here is the Constitution Day Money Bomb Event...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=221373634578417
> 
> It shows here we had 3,688 attending.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said in the first page of this thread, I believe this was because it was so early in the campaign. It seems that the longer the campaign goes on, the less amount of Facebook attendees it takes to make a significant impact. This would be due to emotional investment in the campaign and the candidate. People simply care more now than they did a couple months ago. It's more important to them, and that emotional investment is only going to get stronger as time goes on.


The birthday money bomb had 7,840 guests and got $2 million

----------


## jordie

> jordie, if you don't mind PM me or send a join request on Facebook for the Web Developers for Ron Paul page.


 Request on FB sent. 

Edit: oh you approved me pretty much straight away, sorry I have to run off for a bit though, feel free to msg me if need be.

----------


## qwerty

> vote the new video up in reddit, http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/...edia_cover_up/


guys, you really need create reddit accounts! 

we have hit reddit several times before the OCT 19th!

With just few clicks we reach 37.000 people there!

Please create a account now, takes few minutes!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> The birthday money bomb had 7,840 guests and got $2 million


7,840 ($2,000,000) cut in half is 3,920 ($1,000,000). 3,688 for Constitution Day and 3,920 for the Birthday Money Bomb are pretty close and each number brought in $1,000,000 a month from each other. That's pretty consistent.

----------


## jasonxe

I wish i had a job to pour money into this. AHHHH I wanna help so bad but i feel helpless other then changing a few people opinions on the interwebz, getting the word out and what not.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I wish i had a job to pour money into this. AHHHH I wanna help so bad but i feel helpless other then changing a few people opinions on the interwebz, getting the word out and what not.


Just think, every person you get to donate is actually a donation from you, because it wouldn't have happened if you didn't spread the message. Now, you need to max out to the campaign by finding $2,500 worth of people to notify about Black This Out! lol.

----------


## jasonxe

You think RP can throw this info out when he goes on Jon Stewart? We need the media exposure. 

Black paper - Black This Out

----------


## Sentinelrv

I've been reworking the original post if you haven't noticed. This is now a three goal challenge. I wanted to add in additional goals because we are too focused on the Facebook event and not about getting pledges for the official website. Here is the paragraph I just added for goal # 2.

*GOAL 2: Thousands of Pledges to the Official Website:* While I am using the Facebook event as a way to guage support for this money bomb, you must also make it your mission to get as many people as possible to pledge to the official money bomb website at *http://www.BlackThisOut.com*. It is extremely important that we collect as many email addresses as possible. Using these email addresses, we can coordinate with people already attending the event and give updates to the money bomb, promotion techniques and ways of spreading the message as far as possible. Even if we're able to attain 25,000 Facebook attendees, we'll have no way of communicating directly with them. That's why it's so important to send people to the Facebook event AS WELL AS the official money bomb website so that they can pledge. Another important reason to support the official website is that we'll also be able to use the email list gained from Black This Out and use it to promote the next money bomb on 11/11/11 and then use the combined list to promote 12/16/11, allowing each money bomb a better chance of eclipsing the previous one.

----------


## qwerty

BIGGESTS RON PAUL RELATED YOUTUBE CHANNEL JUST UPLOADED A VIDEO ABOUT THE MONEYBOMB!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp0sb46aehI


OVER 100.000 SUBS!!!!


GIVE IT A THUMB UP AND COMMENT AND SHARE ON FACEBOOK TO MAKE IT GO VIRAL!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Alright, I'm done working on the first post for now. It's time for me to go to bed. I cleaned it up and added those new goals and some more info. Tomorrow I'll have to start working on the promotion section.

----------


## jordie

@dusman - I didn't make this video, but just saw it posted on the FB event page, might want to add this to the page as well if you're adding that other one in this thread:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALtnqBxwPYI

----------


## TexMac

> I've been reworking the original post if you haven't noticed. This is now a three goal challenge. I wanted to add in additional goals because we are too focused on the Facebook event and not about getting pledges for the official website. Here is the paragraph I just added for goal # 2.
> 
> *GOAL 2: Thousands of Pledges to the Official Website:* While I am using the Facebook event as a way to guage support for this money bomb, you must also make it your mission to get as many people as possible to pledge to the official money bomb website at *http://www.BlackThisOut.com*. It is extremely important that we collect as many email addresses as possible. Using these email addresses, we can coordinate with people already attending the event and give updates to the money bomb, promotion techniques and ways of spreading the message as far as possible. Even if we're able to attain 25,000 Facebook attendees, we'll have no way of communicating directly with them. That's why it's so important to send people to the Facebook event AS WELL AS the official money bomb website so that they can pledge. Another important reason to support the official website is that we'll also be able to use the email list gained from Black This Out and use it to promote the next money bomb on 11/11/11 and then use the combined list to promote 12/16/11, allowing each money bomb a better chance of eclipsing the previous one.


You should also give them a twitter account to follow.  Then you can tweet the videos, etc. to them.

----------


## garyallen59

> @dusman - I didn't make this video, but just saw it posted on the FB event page, might want to add this to the page as well if you're adding that other one in this thread:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALtnqBxwPYI


Wow that video really gets you pumped!!!!

----------


## jordie

@dusman Also, one more. This one isn't BlackThisOut themed, but it's one of those videos I remember from last time that really gets you going.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXwejQJzrJQ

If someone wants to remaster it, using the same music and speech, with BlackThisOut links etc., go ahead!

----------


## qwerty

We are getting TON of traffic today but the facebook pledges are not visible!!!! why ?

----------


## phesoge

> We are getting TON of traffic today but the facebook pledges are not visible!!!! why ?


QWERTY do we know what the pledge count was at the end of yesterday? 

I would expect sundays to be slow.

----------


## qwerty

> QWERTY do we know what the pledge count was at the end of yesterday? 
> 
> I would expect sundays to be slow.


Don´t know...first post has the facebook pledges from yesterday i think...

2,740

----------


## phesoge

gotcha...ya like some people said yesterday, the weekends may be a slower time. Oh well, just gotta keep pushing it. BTO will be a success. IK IT

----------


## trey4sports

yesterday, i THINK we ended at 2,677 pledges.

----------


## Cabal

This vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALtnqBxwPYI

Should be on the site

----------


## trey4sports

> This vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALtnqBxwPYI
> 
> Should be on the site



kick ass video

----------


## qwerty

Today we have huge opportunity when the daily show videos start coming to youtube, we need flood the comment sections!

----------


## qwerty

> BIGGESTS RON PAUL RELATED YOUTUBE CHANNEL JUST UPLOADED A VIDEO ABOUT THE MONEYBOMB!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp0sb46aehI
> 
> 
> OVER 100.000 SUBS!!!!
> 
> 
> GIVE IT A THUMB UP AND COMMENT AND SHARE ON FACEBOOK TO MAKE IT GO VIRAL!



help this video starting go VIRAL!!!!!

----------


## davidt!

> kick ass video


Love it!

----------


## qwerty

WE WILL BREAK THOUSAND PLEDGES IN THE SITE TODAY! 


CHECK THIS TOPIC FAST, http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...OOOOOOOOO!HELP!!!!!!

----------


## phesoge

I am on it. 1000 definitely will be broken...924 and counting.......................

----------


## ItsTime

Nothing can stop us now

----------


## TexMac

I love that video!  Our video makers are on fire!

----------


## qwerty

how many pledged on facebook ?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> You should also give them a twitter account to follow.  Then you can tweet the videos, etc. to them.


It's already linked at the top of the post.

----------


## ItsTime

http://twitter.com/blackthisout

----------


## TexMac

> It's already linked at the top of the post.


That's just a button to tweet the page.  You need a button that says "Follow BlackTHISOut on Twitter."  Then you can tweet updates, new videos, etc. to everyone and keep them more engaged.

----------


## qwerty

where are the facebook pledgecounter ? 

thought we all agreed that it should be there...

----------


## NickOdell

I got in contact with Trevor Lyman of RunRonPaul.com today. He said he will help out on his site once we get closer to the date.

----------


## AmberH

> I am on it. 1000 definitely will be broken...924 and counting.......................


Now at 979, so close I'm about to make another round of youtube comments.

----------


## dusman

Huge Difference today guys. A big thanks to RonPaulFlix.com for getting our widget up. I'm still tweaking analytics to make sure we can track progress, but it looks like to me there have been about 150 pledges from RonPaulFlix.com already. 

I have a lot of things coming out today.. so stay tuned!

----------


## ItsTime

dusman, your PM is filled. You might want to delete some sent and/or old messages so people can PM you. I need a 520 wide widget for the facebook page, think you can make one?

----------


## trey4sports

bump for awesome stuff.

----------


## NickOdell

Over 1,000 pledges on the website and over 3,000 attendees on Facebook! Great job guys!!! 

Lets keep it up! We can do this!

----------


## dusman

> dusman, your PM is filled. You might want to delete some sent and/or old messages so people can PM you. I need a 520 wide widget for the facebook page, think you can make one?


I cleared room and yes, I'm actually working on one right now.

----------


## dusman

> Over 1,000 pledges on the website and over 3,000 attendees on Facebook! Great job guys!!! 
> 
> Lets keep it up! We can do this!


You guys are faster than me! lol 

1000!

----------


## WD-NY

1,000 pledge ftw!

----------


## dusman

> 1,000 pledge ftw!


FTW! 

Our daily average in pledges is trending upwards toward 200 a day.

----------


## Birdlady

Awesome job everyone! This money bomb is taking off.

----------


## justatrey

I'm making the trip to Trenton, NJ tomorrow to see Ron but didn't find out in time to order the business cards. Anyone know if there is anything I can print out promoting this? If there is I'd be happy to pass them out.

----------


## dusman

I was thinking of something cool that will come out of having widgets out there all over the web. On the day of the moneybomb, we'll probably just change out the pledge form with a nice graphic and donation button that leads them straight to the campaign web site. What is nice though is we could shift the widget immediately to one for the Veteran's Day one and start collecting pledges right away and have the outreach in place. 

Thoughts?

----------


## trey4sports

> I was thinking of something cool that will come out of having widgets out there all over the web. On the day of the moneybomb, we'll probably just change out the pledge form with a nice graphic and donation button that leads them straight to the campaign web site. What is nice though is we could shift the widget immediately to one for the Veteran's Day one and start collecting pledges right away and have the outreach in place. 
> 
> Thoughts?



Great idea, and after having accumulated a large mailing list we should be able to transfer the momentum.

----------


## ItsTime

> I'm making the trip to Trenton, NJ tomorrow to see Ron but didn't find out in time to order the business cards. Anyone know if there is anything I can print out promoting this? If there is I'd be happy to pass them out.


I dont know if you are good at editing, but just placing the URLs on the banner that is on the pledge page could work. Ill make a thread right now to see if someone can get something made.

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471

----------


## qwerty

why there still is no facebook peldge count on the site ?

people get impression that only 1000 have pledged now! TOTAL IS 4000! 

That´s very discouraging!!!!and undermines our efforts!

----------


## eaglesfan48

+411 so far today on the Facebook event too.

Great Job we are killing it

----------


## qwerty

> I was thinking of something cool that will come out of having widgets out there all over the web. On the day of the moneybomb, we'll probably just change out the pledge form with a nice graphic and donation button that leads them straight to the campaign web site. What is nice though is we could shift the widget immediately to one for the Veteran's Day one and start collecting pledges right away and have the outreach in place. 
> 
> Thoughts?


Maybe December 16th could be the next BIG blast!

----------


## qwerty

Remember to comment all the daily show clips which come to youtube!

----------


## phesoge

at 1045 for pledges as of right now. Tha ia decent bump for the day.

----------


## JamesButabi

This could very well be the biggest grassroots effort this election cycle for Ron Paul.  Everyone that is on the fence needs to jump into this project head first and help any way that they can.   We can do some massive additional promotion in 24 days

----------


## phesoge

Out of curiosity, I was not involved in the last campaign, and was wondering if the same individuals who were organizing these are still involved?

----------


## qwerty

> Out of curiosity, I was not involved in the last campaign, and was wondering if the same individuals who were organizing these are still involved?


i was doing the same that now!

----------


## phesoge

> i was doing the same that now!


 awesome.

----------


## ItsTime

> Out of curiosity, I was not involved in the last campaign, and was wondering if the same individuals who were organizing these are still involved?


No one individual has ever organized these events. But yes many of us who helped make the last moneybombs huge are working on this one.

----------


## nyrgoal99

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-to-moneybomb)

----------


## phesoge

> No one individual has ever organized these events. But yes many of us who helped make the last moneybombs huge are working on this one.


Gotcha..Thanks for the response...appreciate it

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Out of curiosity, I was not involved in the last campaign, and was wondering if the same individuals who were organizing these are still involved?


I found out about Ron Paul the night of the $6,000,000 Dec 16th Tea party Money Bomb, so no.

----------


## mstrmac1

Has there been anyone taking the lead on leaving comments on BTO moneybomb on recent RP news stories? If you google RP everyday there are news articles that I read but have not seen any comments about BTO? I think this would be effective.

----------


## phesoge

> Has there been anyone taking the lead on leaving comments on BTO moneybomb on recent RP news stories? If you google RP everyday there are news articles that I read but have not seen any comments about BTO? I think this would be effective.


I have been trying to do this as much as possbile. I actually have been try to find all conservatice new stories or forums and promoting BTO as much as possible.

----------


## ItsTime

> Has there been anyone taking the lead on leaving comments on BTO moneybomb on recent RP news stories? If you google RP everyday there are news articles that I read but have not seen any comments about BTO? I think this would be effective.


Yeah Ive suggested it before. Some people are doing it, would be great if more could.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I got in contact with Trevor Lyman of RunRonPaul.com today. He said he will help out on his site once we get closer to the date.


Why wait? The purpose of this is to build momentum early. That's why all the money bombs this year have been small.

----------


## trey4sports

> Why wait? The purpose of this is to build momentum early. That's why all the money bombs this year have been small.


x2 - only hangup i could think of would be waiting for the the end of quarter push.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> x2 - only hangup i could think of would be waiting for the the end of quarter push.


Ugh...has anyone been able to get in touch with Bryan or Josh to find out if the widget isn't on RonPaulForums because of this also? I sent it to Bryan the moment it was released but have heard nothing back.

----------


## NickOdell

> Why wait? The purpose of this is to build momentum early. That's why all the money bombs this year have been small.


I don't know. He didn't say why and I didn't feel like bugging him would be the best thing. The best thing would be for a couple other people to ask for the same thing. 

I could ask him when he plans to put it up though. 




> x2 - only hangup i could think of would be waiting for the the end of quarter push.


Yeah, we are doing great, but I think we would be doing even better if the end of quarter push wasn't going on right now. 




> Ugh...has anyone been able to get in touch with Bryan or Josh to find out if the widget isn't on RonPaulForums because of this also? I sent it to Bryan the moment it was released but have heard nothing back.


We need to get it up on the Daily Paul too. I posted on Michael's facebook wall but never heard anything back.

----------


## KingNothing

> Why wait? The purpose of this is to build momentum early. That's why all the money bombs this year have been small.



Because you don't want people to avoid donating now because a bomb is coming in 3 or 4 weeks.

----------


## jordie

> I'm making the trip to Trenton, NJ tomorrow to see Ron but didn't find out in time to order the business cards. Anyone know if there is anything I can print out promoting this? If there is I'd be happy to pass them out.



Check these out:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0999266&type=1

----------


## Sentinelrv

I already sent a message to Michael at the Daily Paul, but have also heard nothing. This is starting to get discouraging. It would be nice if I at least got a reply back. What is Trevor's email address?

----------


## jordie

> x2 - only hangup i could think of would be waiting for the the end of quarter push.


Then why don't have have a widget for it on the site? :/

----------


## jordie

@ItsTime - A FB page suggestion, maybe just remove:

"On Oct. 19th, 1781 the British surrendered and we won the Revolutionary war. 230 years later, we will win the Revolution for Ron Paul, and we will do it without the media!"

Too much text is causing Facebook to trim the description and put a 'show more' link. People who don't click that won't see the URLs etc. You need to make the description shorter and I would say the above paragraph is expendable.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Because you don't want people to avoid donating now because a bomb is coming in 3 or 4 weeks.


I guess you're right. I just wish the quarter ended some other time. Why does it have to be now of all times? I can't wait until it's over so we can really amp this thing up.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Then why don't have have a widget for it on the site? :/


This does make sense. If the end of the quarter push is so important then why are these websites not promoting it with their own banners? Maybe they're just dropping the ball and assuming everybody knows about it?

----------


## jordie

> Why wait? The purpose of this is to build momentum early. That's why all the money bombs this year have been small.


We are  I think he wants to wait for the EoQ Push to be over. That'll still be 19 days for us! Much more than other moneybombs. We need to push it as hard as we can on our end, and with that you'll see a MASSIVE surge in those two last weeks when all the major sites get their act together.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> We are  I think he wants to wait for the EoQ Push to be over. That'll still be 19 days for us! Much more than other moneybombs. We need to push it as hard as we can on our end, and with that you'll see a MASSIVE surge in those two last weeks when all the major sites get their act together.


I hope you're right.

But anyway, Dusman said he was working on some things to show us tonight. I wonder what they are. Did he happen to mention when he thinks the new version of the website will be up and running?




> I have a lot of things coming out today.. so stay tuned!

----------


## phesoge

> I already sent a message to Michael at the Daily Paul, but have also heard nothing. This is starting to get discouraging. It would be nice if I at least got a reply back. What is Trevor's email address?


I thought I read somewhere Trevor wouldnt be involved in the money bombs anymore?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I thought I read somewhere Trevor wouldnt be involved in the money bombs anymore?


He doesn't have to be, but it would be great if he could at least send out an email about it using his list.

----------


## dusman

Ok, first stage of theme migration complete. Time to add the popup and all these widget codes.

http://www.blackthisout.com

----------


## phesoge

> He doesn't have to be, but it would be great if he could at least send out an email about it using his list.



Gotcha

----------


## NickOdell

> I already sent a message to Michael at the Daily Paul, but have also heard nothing. This is starting to get discouraging. It would be nice if I at least got a reply back. What is Trevor's email address?


I messaged Trevor on Facebook. here: http://www.facebook.com/lyman.trevor




> Ok, first stage of theme migration complete. Time to add the popup and all these widget codes.
> 
> http://www.blackthisout.com


Damn! Looks great!!

----------


## phesoge

Looks awesome. I think our pledge count jumped a decent amount today

----------


## dusman

> Looks awesome. I think our pledge count jumped a decent amount today


Yep, we got 300 today so far!

----------


## justinpagewood

I need to get in on the flyer designs and stuff for this.   I was on vacation this weekend.  So much time lost for promoting liberty!

----------


## dusman

> I need to get in on the flyer designs and stuff for this.   I was on vacation this weekend.  So much time lost for promoting liberty!


Glad to have you back around Justin. I've matched up the web site with your branding so now we'll finally be able to unify the brand for this.

----------


## jordie

> Ok, first stage of theme migration complete. Time to add the popup and all these widget codes.
> 
> http://www.blackthisout.com


Awesome stuff! 

While I mentioned my concern re the title on the FB group, it still does look great! My only suggestion would be made the 'Pledge to Donate' button the red colour you have when you hover over it, stands out so much more! Otherwise, fantastic.

----------


## jordie

Updated Facebook ad stats for today.

Budget was upped too much accidentally today, I meant to type in $12 but got $52 somehow and ended up spending $38 before I caught it! Resulted in 127 clicks, so about $0.30 per click.

Date - Clicks - Ad Views
Sep 19 - 3 - 17,229 (first ad)
Sep 20 - 7 - 6,606 (second ad launched)
Sep 21 - 39 - 29,273 (third ad launched, most effective so far)
Sep 22 - 139 - 53,566 (budget temporarily increased for debate night)
Sep 23 - 77 - 14,645 (third ad launched, using graphics from first page of this thread)
Sep 24 - 76 - 20,068 
Sep 25 - 160 - 51,379 (Budget was upped too much accidentally)

*EDIT:* It didn't give me the proper totals before, updated todays from 127 clicks to 160.

Man it'd be great if I could see the conversions on this :/

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, I'm just suggesting this change, but it's up to you. When I visited the website, I could not immediately find the pledge counter. I saw the one at the bottom on the pledge form, but completely missed this one...

"1124 Americans Against Media Censorship"

Would it be possible to move it to a more visible location and maybe make the numbers darker red? They seem pink to me. I thought maybe above the "ATTENTION: MAINSTEAM MEDIA" bit would be a good spot, however I don't want to screw up your design and make it look cluttered.

----------


## WorldonaString

I'm loving the websites message and style.  Bravo to all involved!  I'll be facebooking, commenting, etc...to spread the word.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Another suggestion. At the top right, change...

"Attend this Moneybomb on Facebook" to 

"X Attending this Moneybomb on Facebook"

Where X is, put the number of Facebook attendees. I understand this is complicated to do, so why not just manually change the number a couple times a day whenever you happen to be online? I really don't think anybody is going to care that it doesn't update automatically. The large number of Facebook attendees will give off a better impression for this money bomb and people will become more excited about it, encouraging them to promote it. Wouldn't this be a simple change to make?

----------


## NickOdell

> Another suggestion. At the top right, change...
> 
> "Attend this Moneybomb on Facebook" to 
> 
> "X Attending this Moneybomb on Facebook"
> 
> Where X is, put the number of Facebook attendees. I understand this is complicated to do, so why not just manually change the number a couple times a day. I really don't think anybody is going to care that it doesn't update automatically. The large number of Facebook attendees will give off a better impression for this money bomb and people will become more excited about it, encouraging them to promote it. Wouldn't this be a simple change to make?


I'll add to this suggestion. Maybe make the text a little bit bigger and bold. Maybe even make it red. Just to make it more noticeable. 

I do agree that we should put the # of facebook attendees on there.

----------


## JoshS

how many facebook attendees did we gain today

----------


## davidt!

> Dusman, I'm just suggesting this change, but it's up to you. When I visited the website, I could not immediately find the pledge counter. I saw the one at the bottom on the pledge form, but completely missed this one...
> 
> "1124 Americans Against Media Censorship"
> 
> Would it be possible to move it to a more visible location and maybe make the numbers darker red? They seem pink to me. I thought maybe above the "ATTENTION: MAINSTEAM MEDIA" bit would be a good spot, however I don't want to screw up your design and make it look cluttered.


+1

----------


## ventron

Aren't we going to make the facebook link a bit easier to find? It seems a bit buried right now, I think near the "pledge to donate" button would be a bit better. Also adding a "blue f" facebook logo somewhere to show people that this is a facebook link, would help with usability I think.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I'll add to this suggestion. Maybe make the text a little bit bigger and bold. Maybe even make it red. Just to make it more noticeable. 
> 
> I do agree that we should put the # of facebook attendees on there.


I would say leave the sentence gray, but make the number before it bold and red. The number is what needs to stand out.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> how many facebook attendees did we gain today


The day is not over. I'll update the count when it's 12:00 AM.

----------


## NickOdell

> Aren't we going to make the facebook link a bit easier to find? It seems a bit buried right now, I think near the "pledge to donate" button would be a bit better. Also adding a "blue f" facebook logo somewhere to show people that this is a facebook link, would help with usability I think.





> I would say leave the sentence gray, but make the number before it bold and red. The number is what needs to stand out.


Both of these! All minor tweaks at this point. Loving the new design!

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, I'm just suggesting this change, but it's up to you. When I visited the website, I could not immediately find the pledge counter. I saw the one at the bottom on the pledge form, but completely missed this one...
> 
> "1124 Americans Against Media Censorship"
> 
> Would it be possible to move it to a more visible location and maybe make the numbers darker red? They seem pink to me. I thought maybe above the "ATTENTION: MAINSTEAM MEDIA" bit would be a good spot, however I don't want to screw up your design and make it look cluttered.


It seems like my secondary display of the pledge numbers did it's job here. I did consider moving the red one to the top left.. but I'm not sure if moving it would be a good idea just yet. 

I am pretty careful about ensuring my monitors are calibrated correctly. However, here is a quick test.. does this look red? 



That is a straight red. If it's showing pinkish, your colors might be off.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

The Black THIS Out text at the top is currently covered up by Ron Paul's picture

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Aren't we going to make the facebook link a bit easier to find? It seems a bit buried right now, I think near the "pledge to donate" button would be a bit better. Also adding a "blue f" facebook logo somewhere to show people that this is a facebook link, would help with usability I think.


The problem with that is that we don't want to distract too much away from email pledges. They are more important in sustaining our momentum into the next two money bombs.

----------


## dusman

> Aren't we going to make the facebook link a bit easier to find? It seems a bit buried right now, I think near the "pledge to donate" button would be a bit better. Also adding a "blue f" facebook logo somewhere to show people that this is a facebook link, would help with usability I think.


They'll be an additional area in the content where another link to Facebook will be.

----------


## dusman

> The Black THIS Out text at the top is currently covered up by Ron Paul's picture


What browser are you using?

----------


## dusman

> The Black THIS Out text at the top is currently covered up by Ron Paul's picture


Anyone else getting this issue?

----------


## JoshS

nope.

on chrome

----------


## Sentinelrv

No, that looks red to me.

Also no, I'm using IE.

----------


## dusman

> nope.
> 
> on chrome


$5 it's IE7/IE8.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> What browser are you using?


Internet explorer

----------


## ventron

> Anyone else getting this issue?


Fine for me on Firefox and IE9.

----------


## dusman

> Internet explorer


Which version?

----------


## Sentinelrv

I'm using IE 9 and it's fine.

----------


## jordie

> Anyone else getting this issue?


Nope, just tried on Firefox, Chrome, Opera and IE 9. Maybe an older IE? safari? (Not on my mac atm)

----------


## jordie

> $5 it's IE7/IE8.


A bet I'm not willing to take!

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> Which version?


How can you tell which version? Sorry don't know much of this. Please explain to me. I promise I'll reply back to you.

----------


## dusman

> How can you tell which version? Sorry don't know much of this. Please explain to me. I promise I'll reply back to you.


Go to Help > About

It looks like you are seeing this on IE7, no? 

What a hack job that browser does with code sometimes. Ehh.. 

I'll work on a fix for it, but I highly recommend switching to http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/, also.

----------


## dusman

> A bet I'm not willing to take!


Smart man. lol.

----------


## mstrmac1

Does anyone feel a PPC campaign on google would help BTO when people search RP? I think it would! Currently, when you search him, there is ZERO ad word campaigns. It would literally cost .01 a click? Just an idea. The landing page would be the BTO site. I would be willing to fund it if someone wants to take the lead.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> Go to Help > About
> 
> It looks like you are seeing this on IE7, no? 
> 
> What a hack job that browser does with code sometimes. Ehh.. 
> 
> I'll work on a fix for it, but I highly recommend switching to http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/, also.


Internet Explorer 7 it is

The inserted Ron Paul picture blocks out most of the text. All I see is the word "BLACK" at the top.

----------


## trey4sports

by my count we had 639 pledges just on Facebook today!~ 

3316 - 2677 = 639

----------


## JamesButabi

Hot off the press

----------


## Sentinelrv

GREAT NEWS TODAY, 636 new attendees! This is a large boost in activity. Keeping our current pace with no further boost in activity, we should reach 18,577 attendees on the Facebook event by the end of the 19th.....but it will only multiply!

*Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)*

----------


## mstrmac1

> Does anyone feel a PPC campaign on google would help BTO when people search RP? I think it would! Currently, when you search him, there is ZERO ad word campaigns. It would literally cost .01 a click? Just an idea. The landing page would be the BTO site. I would be willing to fund it if someone wants to take the lead.


Have we ever tried this?

----------


## dusman

> Does anyone feel a PPC campaign on google would help BTO when people search RP? I think it would! Currently, when you search him, there is ZERO ad word campaigns. It would literally cost .01 a click? Just an idea. The landing page would be the BTO site. I would be willing to fund it if someone wants to take the lead.


This is a pretty good idea. Also, Google Adwords accounts usually start you out with $75.00-$100.00 in free credits for starting an account.

----------


## NickOdell

> This is a pretty good idea. Also, Google Adwords accounts usually start you out with $75.00-$100.00 in free credits for starting an account.


How hard is it to make an account? 

Could we all collectively come up with an advertisement and then each start an Adwords account and use the free credit to run the ad?

----------


## mstrmac1

> This is a pretty good idea. Also, Google Adwords accounts usually start you out with $75.00-$100.00 in free credits for starting an account.


We have 23 day left. The nice thing with PPC is you can set your budget. We could try with a couple hundred bucks and use a pledge as a conversion with HTML code. If it works we will keep it going. I dont have the time to run it but I can start it with the couple of hundred.

----------


## jordie

> Does anyone feel a PPC campaign on google would help BTO when people search RP? I think it would! Currently, when you search him, there is ZERO ad word campaigns. It would literally cost .01 a click? Just an idea. The landing page would be the BTO site. I would be willing to fund it if someone wants to take the lead.


I'm currently running PPC Facebook ads, see here: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...sOut-moneybomb!




> This is a pretty good idea. Also, Google Adwords accounts usually start you out with $75.00-$100.00 in free credits for starting an account.


I have considered doing Google Ads. I've already got an account so I've used my free $100 that I got. But what I can do is spend about $20 over the next two days to see whether we can get $0.01/click  To test the waters. And if it's successful, then someone else can take over if they can get a free $100.

----------


## dusman

> How hard is it to make an account? 
> 
> Could we all collectively come up with an advertisement and then each start an Adwords account and use the free credit to run the ad?


It's pretty easy. Yes, we could certainly do that.

----------


## mstrmac1

> How hard is it to make an account? 
> 
> Could we all collectively come up with an advertisement and then each start an Adwords account and use the free credit to run the ad?


Ad words is fairly simple its atatching the code to track the conversion is where I get lost?

----------


## dbill27

Don't know if anyone's mentioned these:

Obviously we should get every page on facebook about Ron involved such as "New Hampshire for Ron Paul" and so on times at least 50.

Groups, forums, markets to target be it on facebook or websites:
C4L and YAL
Free state project members, I believe they have their own forum.
economic groups like the forums on the LVM academy website
Reason magazine has a ton of people on facebook and by clicking on a few commenters under their posts i've noticed that most don't have anything in common with me such as attending BTO, I'm guessing their are a lot of libertarians that subscribe to reason but don't have the RP contacts on facebook so they are oblivious, if we can find a way to contact that audience somehow....

MEETUP groups, particularly tea party ones if added up across all the states you're talking about a large number of people, it's worth joining them to post about BTO.

The Facebook ad that targeted those who "liked" ron paul that we had up for the may 5th one were crucial, if I remember we had a chipin and it only took about 600 total.
 I almost wonder if it would be worth having a mini bomb on RPF to raise funds to advertise all over the internet on websites like maybe INFOWARS or ANTI-WAR.com, we still have time to really advertise this.

----------


## mstrmac1

Sample Ad:

*RON PAUL MEDIA BLACKOUT*
Pledge to make history. Donate to Ron Paul.
On October 19th to raise 6Million
www.blackthisout.com

or something like it...

----------


## NickOdell

> It's pretty easy. Yes, we could certainly do that.





> Ad words is fairly simple its atatching the code to track the conversion is where I get lost?


I'll look into it then. It might be a good idea to type up some instructions so more people can help out with this effort.

----------


## jordie

Oh man, guess what I just found in my Google Adwords account, looks like I had the same idea back in 2007

----------


## mstrmac1

> Ad words is fairly simple its atatching the code to track the conversion is where I get lost?


Anyone want to take the lead... ????

----------


## NickOdell

> Don't know if anyone's mentioned these:
> 
> Obviously we should get every page on facebook about Ron involved such as "New Hampshire for Ron Paul" and so on times at least 50.
> 
> Groups, forums, markets to target be it on facebook or websites:
> C4L and YAL
> Free state project members, I believe they have their own forum.
> economic groups like the forums on the LVM academy website
> Reason magazine has a ton of people on facebook and by clicking on a few commenters under their posts i've noticed that most don't have anything in common with me such as attending BTO, I'm guessing their are a lot of libertarians that subscribe to reason but don't have the RP contacts on facebook so they are oblivious, if we can find a way to contact that audience somehow....
> ...


I agree with you. C4L and YAL can't help with this however. 

I'm starting to think that, at this point, our time would be better spent trying to get the Admins of the bigger Ron Paul Facebook pages and websites to help out with this than trying to invite every Ron Paul supporter on Facebook by ourselves. I just think more focus on getting the admins on board would be a good thing.

----------


## mstrmac1

> Oh man, guess what I just found in my Google Adwords account, looks like I had the same idea back in 2007


Great! do you want to take the lead. We could have it up tonight or by at least tomorrow.

----------


## jordie

> Sample Ad:
> 
> *RON PAUL MEDIA BLACKOUT*
> Pledge to make history. Donate to Ron Paul.
> On October 19th to raise 6Million
> www.blackthisout.com
> 
> or something like it...


Hey guys, I can put this up right now for a day and we can see how we go stats-wise?




> I'll look into it then. It might be a good idea to type up some instructions so more people can help out with this effort.


Well, we should decide on 1 person to do it. If you don't have an account and can get the free $100, it should be you. We shouldn't have more than 1 person doing it because otherwise the ads will compete against each other and it'll cost everyone more.

----------


## dbill27

> I agree with you. *C4L and YAL* can't help with this however. 
> 
> I'm starting to think that, at this point, our time would be better spent trying to get the Admins of the bigger Ron Paul Facebook pages and websites to help out with this than trying to invite every Ron Paul supporter on Facebook by ourselves. I just think more focus on getting the admins on board would be a good thing.


I agree they can't technically help promote but just informing all the members to personally donate even 5 dollars would be HUGE

----------


## dbill27

I feel like any ad that has the BTO website advertised should also have the link to the facebook page, More people are going to stumble upon the facebook page and the more people pledged encourages others to jump on the bandwagon, just my thoughts.

----------


## mstrmac1

> Hey guys, I can put this up right now for a day and we can see how we go stats-wise?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we should decide on 1 person to do it. If you don't have an account and can get the free $100, it should be you. We shouldn't have more than 1 person doing it because otherwise the ads will compete against each other and it'll cost everyone more.


I 100% agree 1 person should do this because we need to track conversions (which would be a pledge). Jordie, you have to send the code to dusman to put on the site in order to do this.

----------


## jordie

Ok, I just created an ad with this:

*Ron Paul Media Blackout* (Can't do ALL CAPS)
Fight the media. Donate to Ron Paul (Too many characters before)
on October 19th to raise $6 Million
www.blackthisout.com

Edit: I should say it's under-review

----------


## mstrmac1

[QUOTE=jordie;3592721]Ok, I just created an ad with this:


*Ron Paul Media Blackout* (Can't do ALL CAPS)
Fight the media. Donate to Ron Paul (Too many characters before)
on October 19th to raise $6 Million
www.blackthisout.com

How quickly will it show up? What is your bid?

How quickly will it show up?

----------


## dusman

> I feel like any ad that has the BTO website advertised should also have the link to the facebook page, More people are going to stumble upon the facebook page and the more people pledged encourages others to jump on the bandwagon, just my thoughts.


You'd want to do only one or the other and I wouldn't promote Facebook event through Google Ads. You want them to go directly to pledge like Google > BlackTHISOut, not jump from Google > Facebook > BlackTHISOut.

----------


## jordie

[QUOTE=mstrmac1;3592730]


> Ok, I just created an ad with this:
> 
> 
> *Ron Paul Media Blackout* (Can't do ALL CAPS)
> Fight the media. Donate to Ron Paul (Too many characters before)
> on October 19th to raise $6 Million
> www.blackthisout.com
> 
> How quickly will it show up? What is your bid?
> ...


Not sure, still pending review.

Unforuantely though, for the keywords "ron paul", it tells me this:

Not displaying - Below first page bid - First page bid estimate: $1.50



But it says it is eligible for "who is ron paul" as $0.40 CPC, which gets apparently 883,000 monthly searches. I've used a bunch of other keywords too, but nothing is cheaper than $0.20 :/

I put in $0.10

----------


## Sentinelrv

Does anybody feel this helps make the Facebook counter stand out?

----------


## dusman

[QUOTE=jordie;3592749]


> Not sure, still pending review.
> 
> Unforuantely though, for the keywords "ron paul", it tells me this:
> 
> Not displaying - Below first page bid - First page bid estimate: $1.50
> 
> 
> 
> But it says it is eligible for "who is ron paul" as $0.40 CPC, which gets apparently 883,000 monthly searches. I've used a bunch of other keywords too, but nothing is cheaper than $0.20 :/
> ...


That's really not too bad if we have people lined up ready to go with free adword credits.

----------


## dusman

> Does anybody feel this helps make the Facebook counter stand out?


If you'll notice.. I've used the red highlights as a guide for the eyes to go to the pledge form. 

Right now, this is basically Down and to the Right. If I did this, that will bounce around the eye too much. I also don't think we need to promote so much the Facebook attending amount.

----------


## mstrmac1

[QUOTE=jordie;3592749]


> Not sure, still pending review.
> 
> Unforuantely though, for the keywords "ron paul", it tells me this:
> 
> 
> 
> Not displaying - Below first page bid - First page bid estimate: $1.50
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Lets see how it goes. If we get enough to covert, then the net gain will exceed the PPC campaign cost.. and will get RP the money he needs. Also, we could start a chip in. Lets see how it goes.

----------


## jordie

[QUOTE=mstrmac1;3592760]


> Cool. Lets see how it goes. If we get enough to covert, then the net gain will exceed the PPC campaign cost.. and will get RP the money he needs. Also, we could start a chip in. Lets see how it goes.


Well I have a chipin for the Facebook ads already, so we can just use that and spread the money out over Facebook and Google. See which is most effective. http://ronpaulfbads.chipin.com/ron-p...ok-advertising

@dusman I'll need to get you code to grab conversions if that's OK? Also, the Facebook ads currently point to the Facebook event. I can change this to hit up www.blackthisoput.com?s=fb or something and then you can track how many pledges come from that?

----------


## jordie

These are the keywords that I've got that are under $0.40 CPC

vote ron paul
who is ron paul
ron paul views
ron paul wins
ron paul stickers
ron paul news
ron paul republican
senator ron paul (lol??)
ron paul shirts
ron paul quote
ron paul announcement
end the fed
ron paul pac
ron paul 2012 shirt
cpac straw poll
ron paul for president 2012
ron paul 2011

----------


## dbill27

[QUOTE=jordie;3592775]


> Well I have a chipin for the Facebook ads already, so we can just use that and spread the money out over Facebook and Google. See which is most effective. http://ronpaulfbads.chipin.com/ron-p...ok-advertising
> 
> @dusman I'll need to get you code to grab conversions if that's OK? Also, the Facebook ads currently point to the Facebook event. I can change this to hit up www.blackthisoput.com?s=fb or something and then you can track how many pledges come from that?



The chip-ins for the facebook ads and so on should probably warrant their own thread maybe? They might not be seen by many buried in a thread this huge

----------


## Sentinelrv

> If you'll notice.. I've used the red highlights as a guide for the eyes to go to the pledge form. 
> 
> Right now, this is basically Down and to the Right. If I did this, that will bounce around the eye too much. I also don't think we need to promote so much the Facebook attending amount.


Sure, I just wish there was a way to boost the BTO.com pledge counter so that it also included FB pledges. Merging both the counters from the official BTO.com site and FB would result in one large number. Is there anyway to manually inflate the official pledge counter to include both totals? It would just be nice to further advertise the true number.

----------


## jordie

@dusman - Sent you the conversion code via PM here on the forums

----------


## jordie

[QUOTE=dbill27;3592782]


> The chip-ins for the facebook ads and so on should probably warrant their own thread maybe? They might not be seen by many buried in a thread this huge


Already have 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...sOut-moneybomb!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ance-Need-help!

----------


## harikaried

Is there anything in particular to twitter to help promote this? Putting http://blackthisout.com in profile bios?

Tweeting at people that mention Ron Paul about BTO?

Just keep working on the follow/followback/unfollow to get more people in preparation for the money bomb? https://twitter.com/#!/sf_ed

----------


## itsnobody

Ofcourse we can do it....there's definitely more than 25,000 Ron Paul supporters that exist that are willing to donate we just have to inform ALL Ron Paul supporters about the money bomb that's all

----------


## qwerty

> Sure, I just wish there was a way to boost the BTO.com pledge counter so that it also included FB pledges. Merging both the counters from the official BTO.com site and FB would result in one large number. Is there anyway to manually inflate the official pledge counter to include both totals? It would just be nice to further advertise the true number.


THIS IS THE WAY TO DO IT !

Dusman, why you are undermining the facebook pledges all the time(most of the people don´t want to give you their e-mail, you just have accept that!)...? please tell us a reason ? it will only hurt the cause, when people think that only +1000 have pledged compared to +4000, you have to understand that!


We are working our asses of for BTO, so we would like everyone to see the CORRECT pledgecount!

If you don´t respect our views, i will start promoting the facebook cause we get much better results with that...

----------


## harikaried

I wonder if it's a technical issue. Might be okay to just have $facebook_pledges = 3291; and just add it to the pledge counter below. Although it seems like the number is already hardcoded on the page as the facebook event actually has 3,352 right now.

----------


## eaglesfan48

FWIW We shouldn't have the Facebook pledges & BTO pledges combined into 1 number. We should have two numbers - The BTO # and the Facebook pledge number. Having all one number is a bit deceptive considering many pledged and are also attending the Facebook event.

I do agree though that we need the Facebook pledges to be visible on the BTO site.

----------


## qwerty

> I wonder if it's a technical issue. Might be okay to just have $facebook_pledges = 3291; and just add it to the pledge counter below. Although it seems like the number is already hardcoded on the page as the facebook event actually has 3,352 right now.


That would be enough for me. 

The point is that people who visit there must get the impression that there are over 4000 pledges not over 1000! I think everyone seems to want this!

Only reason i can think of why Dusman won´t do it is that he wants to collect e-mails, but he should understand that most won´t give their e-mails!

hate to use my energy on this over and over again!

----------


## jordie

> That would be enough for me. 
> 
> The point is that people who visit there must get the impression that there are over 4000 pledges not over 1000! I think everyone seems to want this!
> 
> Only reason i can think of why Dusman won´t do it is that he wants to collect e-mails, but he should understand that most won´t give their e-mails!
> 
> hate to use my energy on this over and over again!


You really need to understand that emails are incredibly important for the future. We have almost 1200 emails. It's taken us weeks to get this number, we'll have a few thousand at least by the moneybomb day. This means that in the future, we'll have ALL those emails that we can notify people instantly about a new moneybomb. So we'll have thousands on-board from the get go. We'll save a lot of time, and maybe make future money bombs bigger. While I do agree Facebook event is important, even if we get 25,000 people to it, we can't invite them all again to another event. If we create a new moneybomb even, we have to start from scratch! With these emails we can tell thousands of people straight away!

----------


## qwerty

> You really need to understand that emails are incredibly important for the future. We have almost 1200 emails. It's taken us weeks to get this number, we'll have a few thousand at least by the moneybomb day. This means that in the future, we'll have ALL those emails that we can notify people instantly about a new moneybomb. So we'll have thousands on-board from the get go. We'll save a lot of time, and maybe make future money bombs bigger. While I do agree Facebook event is important, even if we get 25,000 people to it, we can't invite them all again to another event. If we create a new moneybomb even, we have to start from scratch! With these emails we can tell thousands of people straight away!


i know but most of the people won´t give their e-mails after all...We will direct people to the site and they will still give their e-mail if they want to. People who want to get e-mail from Dusman will give their e-mail regardles there are also facebook pledge or not. 

And i´m not talking about my opinion, people are asking me "how is this huge" when only thousand are pledging...The site is no UNDERMINING the whole event, that´s the problem! Not my problem, but i hate hear that from the people i try to ask to donate. When they hear that there are +4000 the thing is different.

----------


## NickOdell

> You really need to understand that emails are incredibly important for the future. We have almost 1200 emails. It's taken us weeks to get this number, we'll have a few thousand at least by the moneybomb day. This means that in the future, we'll have ALL those emails that we can notify people instantly about a new moneybomb. So we'll have thousands on-board from the get go. We'll save a lot of time, and maybe make future money bombs bigger. While I do agree Facebook event is important, even if we get 25,000 people to it, we can't invite them all again to another event. If we create a new moneybomb even, we have to start from scratch! With these emails we can tell thousands of people straight away!


Your right but that doesn't mean we can't show the number of Facebook attendees more prominently. It is more encouraging to see 4,000 than 1,000.

----------


## qwerty

> Your right but that doesn't mean we can't show the number of Facebook attendees more prominently. It is more encouraging to see 4,000 than 1,000.


Exactly, people who don´t want to give their e-mails WON´T. That´s the simple truth. 

Now they just save the date without pledging, we could direct those to facebook and encourage them to invite their friends there. We are really loosing potential pledges.

Giving you e-mail must be OPTIONAL, we don´t believe in FORCING people in this movement.

----------


## jordie

> Your right but that doesn't mean we can't show the number of Facebook attendees more prominently. It is more encouraging to see 4,000 than 1,000.


True, I do think it should be prominent, but we shouldn't solely rely on it just because some people don't want to give their emails.

Annnnnd the website appears to be down? :/

P.s. All: New ad I'm going to have running post-Daily Show appearance by the way:

----------


## NickOdell

> True, I do think it should be prominent, but we shouldn't solely rely on it just because some people don't want to give their emails.
> 
> Annnnnd the website appears to be down? :/
> 
> P.s. All: New ad I'm going to have running post-Daily Show appearance by the way:


I think we agree :-) 

Lovin the new ad!

----------


## ventron

> True, I do think it should be prominent, but we shouldn't solely rely on it just because some people don't want to give their emails.
> 
> Annnnnd the website appears to be down? :/
> 
> P.s. All: New ad I'm going to have running post-Daily Show appearance by the way:


Website down for me too. Hopefully just a maintenance thing?

Ad looks great. This will be targetted only at Daily Show and Jon Stewart fans, right? We want a high click rate on that one

----------


## jordie

> Website down for me too. Hopefully just a maintenance thing?
> 
> Ad looks great. This will be targetted only at Daily Show and Jon Stewart fans, right? We want a high click rate on that one


yep, targetted to all daily show related terms

----------


## jasonxe

what we need is a million people to donate!!!

----------


## dusman

> THIS IS THE WAY TO DO IT !
> 
> Dusman, why you are undermining the facebook pledges all the time(most of the people don´t want to give you their e-mail, you just have accept that!)...? please tell us a reason ? it will only hurt the cause, when people think that only +1000 have pledged compared to +4000, you have to understand that!
> 
> 
> We are working our asses of for BTO, so we would like everyone to see the CORRECT pledgecount!
> 
> If you don´t respect our views, i will start promoting the facebook cause we get much better results with that...


Alright Qwerty, I've been pretty patient with you. Being retaliatory is going to encourage me to just ignore you. 

Combining pledges with Facebook's numbers is not reflective of an accurate number. I can't tell which of the 1000 may have also be one of the 4000 who attended on Facebook. For that reason, I'm not ever going to combine these two numbers. Sorry. 

Now, I'm getting a bit frustrated by this notion that not promoting both these numbers is somewhat hindering promotion. Sorry, but there is no tangible basis for that assertion. I've compromised on this enough as is and am manually updating the Facebook number. That's about as far as I'm going to go with it for now.

----------


## jordie

Ok guys, looks like Google Ads are a no go. Ad was disapproved:

Disapproval reasons: Solicitation of Funds

More info: http://adwords.google.com/support/aw...&answer=176037

----------


## qwerty

> Alright Qwerty, I've been pretty patient with you. Being retaliatory is going to encourage me to just ignore you. 
> 
> Combining pledges with Facebook's numbers is not reflective of an accurate number. I can't tell which of the 1000 may have also be one of the 4000 who attended on Facebook. For that reason, I'm not ever going to combine these two numbers. Sorry. 
> 
> Now, I'm getting a bit frustrated by this notion that not promoting both these numbers is somewhat hindering promotion. Sorry, but there is no tangible basis for that assertion. I've compromised on this enough as is and am manually updating the Facebook number. That's about as far as I'm going to go with it for now.


Oh, now this is getting personal... AM i the only asking this ? You should read what others post also ? 

That manually updated is fine but WHY IT HAS TO BE SO SMALL ?

Please, don´t act like i am the only one asking you to make these changes...

Just tell me if you don´t want to talk with me and i will leave you alone! thought that you wanted feedback.

----------


## dusman

> i know but most of the people won´t give their e-mails after all...We will direct people to the site and they will still give their e-mail if they want to. People who want to get e-mail from Dusman will give their e-mail regardles there are also facebook pledge or not. 
> 
> And i´m not talking about my opinion, people are asking me "how is this huge" when only thousand are pledging...The site is no UNDERMINING the whole event, that´s the problem! Not my problem, but i hate hear that from the people i try to ask to donate. When they hear that there are +4000 the thing is different.


Honestly, from my perspective, I simply don't agree with you at all. As pointed out above, it's all about e-mails. If we had been doing this from the start since 2007, we would likely have over 250k e-mails to promote moneybombs to. We don't have that... we need to have that. You are thinking about just this moneybomb and I'm thinking about what we can do with potentially 100k e-mails going into primary season. 

Frankly, as I said before, I would trade 5,000k attendees on Facebook for 2,000 e-mails any day. Every day.

----------


## dusman

> Oh, now this is getting personal... AM i the only asking this ? You should read what others post also ? 
> 
> That manually updated is fine but WHY IT HAS TO BE SO SMALL ?
> 
> Please, don´t act like i am the only one asking you to make these changes...
> 
> Just tell me if you don´t want to talk with me and i will leave you alone! thought that you wanted feedback.


It's not getting personal. It's that you are very aggressive with how you approach these things. Keep in mind I'm getting feedback from a lot of people here. Do not get offended if some suggestions don't get pulled into the heap of actions being done.

----------


## jordie

> Alright Qwerty, I've been pretty patient with you. Being retaliatory is going to encourage me to just ignore you. 
> 
> Combining pledges with Facebook's numbers is not reflective of an accurate number. I can't tell which of the 1000 may have also be one of the 4000 who attended on Facebook. For that reason, I'm not ever going to combine these two numbers. Sorry. 
> 
> Now, I'm getting a bit frustrated by this notion that not promoting both these numbers is somewhat hindering promotion. Sorry, but there is no tangible basis for that assertion. I've compromised on this enough as is and am manually updating the Facebook number. That's about as far as I'm going to go with it for now.







> Oh, now this is getting personal... AM i the only asking this ? You should read what others post also ? 
> 
> That manually updated is fine but WHY IT HAS TO BE SO SMALL ?
> 
> Please, don´t act like i am the only one asking you to make these changes...


What I might suggest, is that on the page after they've pledged, have a button similar to the 'Pledge to Donate' button, or just a more visible link with 'Join the Facebook Event'. "Thanks for pledging! If you're on Facebook, why not join the Facebook Event page as well!" (Though, granted, I don't know what the page currently looks like). Other than that, I think it stands out pretty well as it is.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Combining pledges with Facebook's numbers is not reflective of an accurate number. I can't tell which of the 1000 may have also be one of the 4000 who attended on Facebook. For that reason, I'm not ever going to combine these two numbers. Sorry.


That was a concern that popped into my head after I had already suggested the idea. I agree with you and hope that I haven't been a pain as well. Qwerty, maybe it would be best if you just included both numbers in your comments around the internet if you're having a negative reaction to the low pledge number on the website, that way they know there is more people attending than meets the eye.

----------


## dusman

> What I might suggest, is that on the page after they've pledged, have a button similar to the 'Pledge to Donate' button, or just a more visible link with 'Join the Facebook Event'. "Thanks for pledging! If you're on Facebook, why not join the Facebook Event page as well!" (Though, granted, I don't know what the page currently looks like). Other than that, I think it stands out pretty well as it is.


This seems like a better solution to me as well.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> This seems like a better solution to me as well.


Didn't you say that you're going to have it so that after they pledge, a popup will come up with all sorts of social networking tools tohelp them spread it around? It would also be nice if there was a link to a page on that popup that teaches you all the ways to promote this, Youtube annotations, comments, Facebook pages, etc... Having a promotion guide handy for those dedicated enough to enter their emails would be a good way to convert pledgers into effective promoters.

----------


## NickOdell

> That was a concern that popped into my head after I had already suggested the idea. I agree with you and hope that I haven't been a pain as well. Qwerty, maybe it would be best if you just included both numbers in your comments around the internet if you're having a negative reaction to the low pledge number on the website, that way they know there is more people attending than meets the eye.


Ditto for me. I get what dusman is saying. Thanks for being patient with us. 

Qwerty, this is better for the long run.

----------


## qwerty

> Honestly, from my perspective, I simply don't agree with you at all. As pointed out above, it's all about e-mails. If we had been doing this from the start since 2007, we would likely have over 250k e-mails to promote moneybombs to. We don't have that... we need to have that. You are thinking about just this moneybomb and I'm thinking about what we can do with potentially 100k e-mails going into primary season. 
> 
> Frankly, as I said before, I would trade 5,000k attendees on Facebook for 2,000 e-mails any day. Every day.


I think Trevor tried to use his e-mail list this year and i didn´t work...Sorry to say but you´re dreaming, i think.

While i agree with you i don´t think that adding the facebook numbers won´t take away e-mail pledges. People who want to get e-mails for next moneybombs will give their e-mails. See it´s not a must to people pledge (with e-mail) now either they can just save the date.

But do what you want to. it seems that nothing can change your head so i won´t waste more promotion time.

Ps. People could start also networking better in facebook too, have you thought about that...

I guess that the best solution is that i STFU and start promoting the facebook event and everyone is happy!

----------


## justinpagewood

Black yourself out, or RP's face, or name, wherever you can.  This needs to be a cultura phenomenon.  Not just about the numbers.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I think Trevor tried to use his e-mail list this year and i didn´t work...Sorry to say but you´re dreaming, i think.


First off, it was very early in the campaign when he tried using them. Second, Trevor's email list is four years old. Email lists are only effective for so long. People change emails all the time. The addresses we are collecting now are current.

----------


## qwerty

> Ditto for me. I get what dusman is saying. Thanks for being patient with us. 
> 
> Qwerty, this is better for the long run.


This have been tried... why aren´t the last 6 million e-mail list used this electioncycle ?

Cause it can´t be used....

----------


## qwerty

> First off, it was very early in the campaign. Second, Trevor's email list is four years old. Email lists are only effective for so long. People change emails all the time. The addresses we are collecting now are current.


but you don´t know if those are even real...

Why not trying to create a huge facebook group ?

----------


## qwerty

I rest my case and start promoting the facebook page instead.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> but you don´t know if those are even real...


What's not real, the email addresses? Some people may not give their actual address, but I assume most will.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I rest my case and start promoting the facebook page instead.


What's so hard about linking both? Not everybody uses Facebook. If you stop linking to the official website then you're only going to hurt our momentum by ignoring potential donors who don't use Facebook. You'll also be hurting out ability to shift into a new money bomb more easily by leveraging our new email list. Why not instead allow people an option and provide both links. That's what I've been doing all along. They'll choose the best one for them.

----------


## qwerty

> What's not real, the email addresses? Some people may not give their actual address, but I assume most will.


Really, i rest my case. But say that creating a facebook group would be better....For example "moneybomb HQ For Ron Paul" or something like that...

I don´t want to use my energy on arguing here, i have better things to do. for example promote! :P

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I don´t want to use my energy on arguing here, i have better things to do. for example promote! :P


But you'd be wasting your time promoting because your promotion will not be as effective. You'd be ignoring a large target audience, those who DO NOT use Facebook and WILL NOT click on your Facebook event link. Why not just provide both links and let them choose based on their own preferences?

----------


## qwerty

> but you'd be wasting your time promoting because your promotion will not be as effective. You'd be ignoring a large target audience, those who do not use facebook and will not click on your facebook event link. Why not just provide both links and let them choose based on their own preferences?


use your logic otherwise also!

If people who want to use facebook to pledge won´t find it from the official page, we lose also potential pledges and friend invites etc etc.

Yeah, i´m really the only guy here now hurting the cause... Thanks man!

This really don´t lead to anything so i don´t want to continue. I don´t want to be negative and argue!

This is so stupid to even argue about let´s just let people do what they want to! That´s the beauty of this Ron Paul movement!

----------


## justinpagewood

HEre's an updated Avatar using the image on the official website.

----------


## dusman

> I think Trevor tried to use his e-mail list this year and i didn´t work...Sorry to say but you´re dreaming, i think.
> 
> While i agree with you i don´t think that adding the facebook numbers won´t take away e-mail pledges. People who want to get e-mails for next moneybombs will give their e-mails. See it´s not a must to people pledge (with e-mail) now either they can just save the date.
> 
> But do what you want to. it seems that nothing can change your head so i won´t waste more promotion time.
> 
> Ps. People could start also networking better in facebook too, have you thought about that...
> 
> I guess that the best solution is that i STFU and start promoting the facebook event and everyone is happy!


Look, there is no need to take anything personal. I don't need to change my head on this.. I've been doing this for a long time and I assure you my steadfastness is reasoned from my professional experience doing these kinds of things. 

The reason why you will find me not as inclined to rely on Facebook is that you cannot get around the fact that 30% of the internet base doesn't use Facebook. Then it's probably another 20-30% that have never used the event feature. Why would I want to go that route when I can focus on efforts that will double and triple the traffic we have already been getting?

----------


## eaglesfan48

> This really don´t lead to anything so i don´t want to continue. I don´t want to be negative and argue!
> 
> This is so stupid to even argue about let´s just let people do what they want to! That´s the beauty of this Ron Paul movement!


Right. Lets not get negative now, lets stay on track!

----------


## jordie

> Really, i rest my case. But say that creating a facebook group would be better....For example "moneybomb HQ For Ron Paul" or something like that...
> 
> I don´t want to use my energy on arguing here, i have better things to do. for example promote! :P


This doesn't work because you can't message everyone. If you have a group smaller than 1,000 or 2,000, you can message everyone in that group and invite them to events. When it's bigger than that, Facebook prevents you from being able to do it. So being apart of the group isn't as useful as it sounds.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> If people who want to use facebook to pledge won´t find it from the official page, we lose also potential pledges and friend invites etc etc.


They wouldn't need to find the Facebook event from the official site because you would have already given it to them by providing both links in your comments and allowing them to choose.




> Yeah, i´m really the only guy here now hurting the cause... Thanks man!!


I'm not being negative to you. I'm trying to get you to realize that your promotion would be more effective by providing potential donors both links. Some people will like the official site more than Facebook, and some people will like Facebook more than the official site. You can't know which one people are going to respond to more, so just cover yourself by providing both links.

----------


## justinpagewood

Everyone focuses on what they're best at.   Some people work with facebook well, others work with email well, get on the streets, whatever else. 

This is grassroots.  Everyone has their part, and everyone will do things differently, which is awesome.  Helps us reach more and more people in different ways.  Let's get out there and do stuff.

----------


## qwerty

> Look, there is no need to take anything personal. I don't need to change my head on this.. I've been doing this for a long time and I assure you my steadfastness is reasoned from my professional experience doing these kinds of things. 
> 
> The reason why you will find me not as inclined to rely on Facebook is that you cannot get around the fact that 30% of the internet base doesn't use Facebook. Then it's probably another 20-30% that have never used the event feature. Why would I want to go that route when I can focus on efforts that will double and triple the traffic we have already been getting?


What you should tell us is that what is the rate between page visits and official pledges ? 

Then we know how many potential facebook pledges we lose! Maybe you just don´t understand how powerfull tool facebook is for us! We should just make some own commonity there for the moneybombs.

I don´t buy your argument that making facebook pledges more visible will make e-mail pledges to end. 

But i don´t want to continue this anymore. please.

----------


## qwerty

> Everyone focuses on what they're best at.   Some people work with facebook well, others work with email well, get on the streets, whatever else. 
> 
> This is grassroots.  Everyone has their part, and everyone will do things differently, which is awesome.  Helps us reach more and more people in different ways.  Let's get out there and do stuff.


I totally agree!

----------


## dusman

> Black yourself out, or RP's face, or name, wherever you can.  This needs to be a cultura phenomenon.  Not just about the numbers.


I agree that we should start working on ways to make it cultural in nature.

I enjoy these! Maybe we could let people upload an image and put a blackbar across their face.

----------


## TER

everyone chill and keep doing what your doing without stepping on eachother's toes.  You guys are doing a tremendous job working together.  Keep it up without getting frustrated.

----------


## qwerty

This is my last post for this issue.

I don´t buy the argument that making facebook pledges more visible will lose e-mail pledges. 

I think we get better results when we offer people all the tools to promote this event and not try to force them to give their e-mail. Term blowback comes to my mind.

undermining the feedback what comes from potential donors is not wise IMO!

----------


## qwerty

> everyone chill and keep doing what your doing without stepping on eachother's toes.  You guys are doing a tremendous job working together.  Keep it up without getting frustrated.


I never stop. I doing this for Ron Paul! 

been doing from 2007!

----------


## dusman

Nevermind. There is nothing more to say on this. Don't be so selfish man. There are a lot of great ideas.

----------


## qwerty

> Nevermind. There is nothing more to say on this. Don't be so selfish man. There are a lot of great ideas.


Ok, i´m selfish now and hurting the cause... what else guys ?

I will move to other topics.

----------


## justinpagewood

> I agree that we should start working on ways to make it cultural in nature.
> 
> I enjoy these! Maybe we could let people upload an image and put a blackbar across their face.


Totally.  Anyone that wants to put their face or image up to be *blacked out*, post it up, and I'll do some quick photoshop work.

----------


## dusman

> Ok, i´m selfish now and hurting the cause... what else guys ?


It is selfish to blow up MY inbox to try and FORCE your point. Sorry, expect that to backfire wherever you go (hence, you being banned on other forums and such). Also, I don't think you are hurting the cause, but you are creating more conflict than necessary which IS slowing me down.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Qwerty, can you just answer me one question? You can do whatever you want to promote this, but do you have a problem with providing both links to people and allowing them to choose based on what site they'd rather visit? You said yourself that you shouldn't force people to do one or the other, so why not just offer up both links? That way you have both bases covered and this event gets maximum exposure.

----------


## eaglesfan48

Morale crushers!

Come on now gentleman, enough is enough.

We are +75 on Facebook attendees already today and up to 1196 pledges on the main site. Lets work on getting these numbers up and NOT work on annoying each other.

----------


## qwerty

i´m done with you two!

Happy that these forums have the ignore button!

----------


## dusman

> Morale crushers!
> 
> Come on now gentleman, enough is enough.
> 
> We are +75 on Facebook attendees already today and up to 1196 pledges on the main site. Lets work on getting these numbers up and not work on annoying each other.


Oh yeah, tuff guy? 

I'm charged and ready to go. Just say something....

j/k.. j/k... 


... here is some +rep.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> i´m done with you two!
> 
> Happy that these forums have the ignore button!


There's no need to be negative. I haven't done so to you once in this thread, but you have ignored my question three or four times now.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Morale crushers!
> 
> Come on now gentleman, enough is enough.
> 
> We are +75 on Facebook attendees already today and up to 1196 pledges on the main site. Lets work on getting these numbers up and NOT work on annoying each other.


Yes I agree. I tried, but I'm not getting an answer to my question for some reason. Let's carry on then!

----------


## justinpagewood

My favorite color is blue!!???

----------


## dusman

> My favorite color is blue!!???


Blue is a horrible color. I demand you change your answer to BLACK... at least for the next month.

----------


## dusman

> Totally.  Anyone that wants to put their face or image up to be *blacked out*, post it up, and I'll do some quick photoshop work.


Black ME Out, Justin! I'll add it to my Facebook.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Justin provided this image to replace the Facebook Event. I think it would be a good idea to include www.BlackThisOut.com under the word money bomb. This will let people attending the Facebook event know about the website. Many there don't already know about it...

----------


## dusman

> Justin provided this image to replace the Facebook Event. I think it would be a good idea to include www.BlackThisOut.com under the word money bomb. This will let people attending the Facebook event know about the website. Many there don't already know about it...


I like this idea.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Here is my picture also. Maybe put something on there that says Black This Out Oct 19th so at least my friends have an idea of why I did it.

----------


## WD-NY

A few tweaks to the top half of the landing page that I think will help generate more conversions (n.b. I think reconfiguring the main message into bullet points = easier to scan/read. The copy changes are just me messing around with what's already live and not what should be focused on - unless you like them ):

----------


## Sentinelrv

I like it better than what's currently on there. It just adds to the "In Your Face" attitude. I like everything except for one thing, the part about calling ourselves an "Online Army." That is one of the reasons the media likes to ignore us. They try to pretend that all his supporters are online.

----------


## Sentinelrv

How about this?

"Your TV censorship is no match for our growing numbers. We will make the BlackThisOut MONEY BOM the greatest grassroots donation effort in history!"

Anymore ideas?

----------


## justinpagewood

Awesome.   Here are these 2 photos.    

I'm done for the night.  Everyone keep up the good work.  The original concept for this event is awesome.  Whoever came up with it first, mad props to them.

----------


## justinpagewood

Last thing for the night.  A revision to the FB banner.  If the owner so chooses to use:

----------


## Sentinelrv

Thanks a lot.

----------


## jordie

> Justin provided this image to replace the Facebook Event. I think it would be a good idea to include www.BlackThisOut.com under the word money bomb. This will let people attending the Facebook event know about the website. Many there don't already know about it...





> Last thing for the night.  A revision to the FB banner.  If the owner so chooses to use:


Hmm I prefer the top of the first one and bottom of the second one

----------


## jordie

My contribution: 


Edit: Made a change if anyone saw it before now

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Hmm I prefer the top of the first one and bottom of the second one


I do too, so here you go. I like this one the best...

----------


## qwerty

i gave it a thought and i end up with this kind message,





> FIGHT AGAINST﻿ THE MEDIA BLACKOUT!
> 
> MONEYBOMB FOR﻿ RON﻿ PAUL ON OCT﻿ 19TH!
> 
> blackthisout .﻿ com/ (+ 1200 Pledges)
> 
> FACEBOOK EVENT! (+ 3400 Pledges)


I don´t want to to limit peoples choices in my promoting, i want maximum amount of pledges and people totally fired up for the event. So i thought this is the bet message to do that and let people decide. It´s so obvious that the most of pledges will come from facebook. That message will give people the right impression of how many are attending!


Ps. i did not use the ignore button. :P

----------


## Article V

Qwerty, that message is a lie!  BTO is not the next moneybomb for Ron Paul.  We have a much more important, official Ron Paul 2012 moneybomb going on RIGHT NOW!

----------


## qwerty

> Qwerty, that message is a lie!  BTO is not the next moneybomb for Ron Paul.  We have a much more important, official Ron Paul 2012 moneybomb going on RIGHT NOW!


Wow that was actually good point from you, i remove the next from it!

----------


## qwerty

> Qwerty, can you just answer me one question? You can do whatever you want to promote this, but do you have a problem with providing both links to people and allowing them to choose based on what site they'd rather visit? You said yourself that you shouldn't force people to do one or the other, so why not just offer up both links? That way you have both bases covered and this event gets maximum exposure.


Please use your logic two ways and ask the same for Dusman...That´s all I ask.

I want to give people all the links and let them choose but the official site does not offer than or it offers it to everything else BUT facebook event and i really think we can lose friend invites cause of it. People who won´t pledge the e-mail pledge could this pledge the facebook pledge.

I really don´t buy the argument that adding facebook pledging more visible will lose us some e-mail pledges (which are important, i have never said that those are not important.). But you can´t get the best outcome if you limit peoples choices.



> It is selfish to blow up MY inbox to try and FORCE your point. Sorry, expect that to backfire wherever you go (hence, you being banned on other forums and such). Also, I don't think you are hurting the cause, but you are creating more conflict than necessary which IS slowing me down.


Dusman, i have sent you 5 PM´s total in 5 days, guess that´s selfish(i wouldn´t even send that much if you only wold have answered). And also promoting BTO on Daily Paul and getting banned cause of self-bumping is bad thing in your eyes too.

Yeah, i´m creating the conflict! YOU THIS YOU THAT... It´s pretty hard to create a conflict alone.

----------


## pacelli

The campaign needs 1.5 million in less than 5 days.  They currently have $326k.

----------


## ItsTime

Anyone have the black bar png file maybe also the "black this out png file? It would make quick work of editing peoples pictures.

Thanks!

----------


## dusman

> Anyone have the black bar png file maybe also the "black this out png file? It would make quick work of editing peoples pictures.
> 
> Thanks!


Which one do you mean?

----------


## ItsTime

> 





> Which one do you mean?


Like the ones in this picture.

----------


## dusman

> Like the ones in this picture.


http://www.blackthisout.com/extras/black-this-out.png

That is the best one I have

----------


## dusman

What do you guys think of the map feature? I can't figure out how to hook the event on pageload to get the data. So I had to improvise.

----------


## jordie

> What do you guys think of the map feature? I can't figure out how to hook the event on pageload to get the data. So I had to improvise.


It's great!

hey I'm actually trying to work on a mapping feature for a completely unrelated project at this very time. What API are you using there? Is it just standard markers on a map and the API handles those colours and numbers?

----------


## ventron

> What do you guys think of the map feature? I can't figure out how to hook the event on pageload to get the data. So I had to improvise.


Do you work with HTML?
Can you put it within the body tag:

<body onload="function();">

----------


## jordie

> It's great!
> 
> hey I'm actually trying to work on a mapping feature for a completely unrelated project at this very time. What API are you using there? Is it just standard markers on a map and the API handles those colours and numbers?


@dusman - Actually, I just looked at the code and found it.  MarkerClusterer http://code.google.com/p/gmaps-utility-library-dev/




> Do you work with HTML?
> Can you put it within the body tag:
> 
> <body onload="function();">


Better yet, if you're using jQuery:



```
$(document).ready(function() {
    callYourFunction();
});
```

----------


## jordie

> What do you guys think of the map feature? I can't figure out how to hook the event on pageload to get the data. So I had to improvise.


Can't you just use this?



```
function initialize() {
  map = new google.maps.Map(document.getElementById('map'), {
    center: new google.maps.LatLng(43, -109),
    zoom: 2,
    mapTypeId: 'terrain'
  });
  // Prepares the marker object, creating a google.maps.Marker object for each
  // location, place and country
  if (markers) {
    for (var level in markers) {
      for (var i = 0; i < markers[level].length; i++) {
        var details = markers[level][i];
        markers[level][i] = new google.maps.Marker({
          title: details.level,
          position: new google.maps.LatLng(
              details.location[0], details.location[1]),
          clickable: false,
          draggable: true,
          flat: true
        });
      }
    }
  }

   toggleMarkerClusterer();
}
```

----------


## TexMac

You guys are so awesome.  It'sTime, got the BTO cards.  It looks like the Webster Hall event is getting huge, I probably should have ordered twice as many!

----------


## qwerty

> You guys are so awesome.  It'sTime, got the BTO cards.  It looks like the Webster Hall event is getting huge, I probably should have ordered twice as many!


check out the printable flyers!

----------


## Cabal

> You guys are so awesome.  It'sTime, got the BTO cards.  It looks like the Webster Hall event is getting huge, I probably should have ordered twice as many!


Good luck. I wish I could be up there to help. This is a great opportunity to advertise BTO, and it's also a great opportunity to get some new footage for use in videos. I hope people bring their cameras.

----------


## TexMac

> Good luck. I wish I could be up there to help. This is a great opportunity to advertise BTO, and it's also a great opportunity to get some new footage for use in videos. I hope people bring their cameras.


I'm thinking about wearing all black and wearing a black blindfold-like mask like a walking BTO billboard.  I'll probably get thrown in jail by security if I do, though.

----------


## qwerty

now the facebook pledges are very well presented!!!
LOVE IT! THANKS!

----------


## ItsTime

> You guys are so awesome.  It'sTime, got the BTO cards.  It looks like the Webster Hall event is getting huge, I probably should have ordered twice as many!


Awesome! If you need more these are ready for you to print and copy.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...intable-Flyers!

----------


## harikaried

> Ok guys, looks like Google Ads are a no go. Ad was disapproved:
> 
> Disapproval reasons: Solicitation of Funds
> 
> More info: http://adwords.google.com/support/aw...&answer=176037


Umm.. Doesn't the page pretty much give an acceptable use of what we're doing?

"Examples of acceptable products:

    solicitation of political donations (these must prominently state on the landing page that they are not tax-exempt)"

----------


## qwerty

Hitting youtube with a new message...




> Black THIS Out Moneybomb For Ron Paul -- October 19th﻿
> 
> Inspired by the mainstream media's﻿ blatantly biased reporting﻿ of Ron Paul.
> 
> Pledge﻿ at BlackTHISOut (DOT) com
> 
> +4500 pledges so far!
> 
> Please spread﻿ the word!


trying to get totally new people from videos related to for example jim rogers & Peter Schiff...

----------


## TexMac

Too late!

----------


## bluesc

Wow the moneybomb is growing nicely. Good to see all our hard work is paying off 

A huge moneybomb will give a *huge* boost to the campaign guys, keep it up !

----------


## garyallen59

moving this thread has caused the exitement and ideas stop coming in could we please have it moved back to grassroots where people actually look at it. i realize this is technically the proper place for it but there is so much enthusiasm in grassroots that is not getting represented here.

----------


## trey4sports

just changed my profile pic. Awesome idea, i think this will really help push things along!

----------


## Birdlady

I couldn't find this thread and then it dawned on it was probably moved. I think those who are trying to push the End of Quarter fundraising were getting angry at us... I'm hoping once that is over, then this can get moved back into the Grassroots section. 

The new website is great and thank you for putting my video up on there!! I'm proud to say that all of you spread my video so well, that it has honors! People are finding out about the bias media and let's hope my video got them pissed off enough to persuade them to check out Ron Paul if they were on the fence.

----------


## qwerty

i asked, they will move this back when the end of quarter fundraising is over!

----------


## ItsTime

[*blacked this out*]

----------


## Sentinelrv

> i asked, they will move this back when the end of quarter fundraising is over!


That's good and I'll go along with it. At least we all know where the thread is.

----------


## qwerty

> I can not believe people want to sabotage this and kill its momentum. Serious ego check is needed.


Nobody can stop us, i´m just hitting Alex Jones videos!

----------


## ItsTime

[*blacked this out*]

----------


## davidt!

[blacked this out] too

----------


## davidt!

[blacked this out] too

----------


## ItsTime

> My response to Article V: 
> 
> First off I have donated to the last moneybomb to the End of quarter push and I am promoting BTO. Early on I tried to push the EOQP really hard but it was like trying to pull teeth. There were a ton of people on here complaining back and forth saying that "we shouldn't be having an EOQP with a moneybomb" , "an EOQP is too confusing" etc etc. Up until this point we have been a day late and a dollar short on our fundraising efforts trying to stir up excitement days prior to an event. I have heard things like "we have too many moneybombs" , "people are tired of mb's we should just donate when we can" etc. Well no more! Several days ago a team of us got together and said enough with all of the excuses. No more bickering back and forth. No more waiting until 4 days pror to a moneybomb to try and pull teeth and get people to donate. So we put out hands to the grindstone and went to work! If you don't wanna be a part of it fine but don't call out people who are working hard to try and make a successful moneybomb atleast once this political run. I heard you say that you weren't gonna donate on the 19th just to protest. That's just childish. Like I said not only me but several of the BTO team has pushed the EOQP donated to EOQP and will push and donate to BTO.


+rep. I was in favor of a EOQP but it flopped, no one wanted to do it. I donated to it but it just didnt get legs. BTO has legs and some people are trying to chop them off.

----------


## garyallen59

Also download this banner and use it at fbanners.com to make your photo collage on your facebook profile promote the moneybomb!!!

----------


## Aratus

^this^

----------


## clackforronpaul

Ron Paul!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXAf97RL_Sw

----------


## ItsTime

Glad to see this moved back

----------


## ItsTime

Oh we just broke 3600! Can we push hard and get another 400 by midnight?

----------


## angelatc

I do like the modified avatars. That's very creative!

----------


## justatrey

Happy to see the other videos got added back to the website. 

When you compare this website to the website for previous moneybombs, it blows them away. Dusman (and anyone else involved) deserves a ton of credit.

----------


## davidt!

Ok just got done doing a TON of posting on facebook. Now off to news articles...who's with me?

----------


## harikaried

What will you link to on news articles? What kind of articles are you posting to?

----------


## MJU1983

> I do like the modified avatars. That's very creative!

----------


## davidt!

> What will you link to on news articles? What kind of articles are you posting to?


So how do we do this?
By leaving a promotional comment on a news article mentioning Ron Paul. 

What should i say?
"Are you sick and tired of the media BLACKING OUT RON PAUL? If so, then pledge to donate to his campaign on Oct. 19th. Hey media, BLACK THIS OUT! www.blackthisout.com" -------- >>>>> Feel free to just copy and paste that for your comment OR come up with something better. Of course leave off the quotation marks. (some websites may not allow links so you might have to break the link and write www(dot)blackthisout(dot)com or something similar.)

Where do I find the articles?
The easiest way to find relevant articles is to use google news. Just go to google.com and do a search for ron paul. Then on the left side of the page there will be a "news" tab. Click that and you will only see news articles.

----------


## harikaried

Here's some new avatar images for some people in this thread:

----------


## gerryb

> Here's some new avatar images for some people in this thread:
> 
> [img]


I think the Ron Paul images should have his mouth covered, not his eyes.

----------


## roversaurus

From now on I refer to Ron Paul as "He who shall not be named"

----------


## harikaried



----------


## JoshS

he who shall not be named. lol

----------


## Airborn

My Dog "BlackJack"

----------


## dusman

> My Dog "BlackJack"


That's one cool doggie.

----------


## FluxCapacitor

The little blackout bars over the eyes are clever.  But how about putting the web address on them?

----------


## gerryb

> The little blackout bars over the eyes are clever.  But how about putting the web address on them?


+1

----------


## ItsTime

> The little blackout bars over the eyes are clever.  But how about putting the web address on them?


While I think it is a good idea, it will be hard to see the url on a facebook avatar.

----------


## JoshS

No then it seems like advertising. If someone see's 2 profile pictures like this they'll want to know why, then they seek us.

----------


## MJU1983

Adding anything "extra" wouldn't seem as clean, in regards to the original intent:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rofile-picture




> One way to make this event big is to turn it into a cultural phenomenon. Make it minimal. Make it art.


I've already had one person ask about it on facebook.  I actually thought about adding a website but decided against it because I thought it would feel cheesy.  I've got a signature on here and if it's a conversation starter elsewhere, that's even better than a website.

----------


## eaglesfan48

+380 so far today on Facebook and well over +200 pledges for the BTO site today.

Great job everyone! I'm loving that artwork too, thanks to everyone who had a hand in that. 

Lets keep on rolling.

----------


## harikaried



----------


## justinpagewood

> Adding anything "extra" wouldn't seem as clean, in regards to the original intent:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rofile-picture
> 
> 
> 
> I've already had one person ask about it on facebook.  I actually thought about adding a website but decided against it because I thought it would feel cheesy.  I've got a signature on here and if it's a conversation starter elsewhere, that's even better than a website.


Exactly! 

If people see this everywhere, without any advertising, they're going to ask "what the heck is this"  - giving you an even better opportunity to explain.   

Really happy to see all this momentum going on so quickly.   I moved into a new office to expand my design studio today, and within a few hours already so much going on in the grassroots world!

----------


## trey4sports

Can we get another 250 people on facebook? PUSHHH

----------


## davidt!

> Can we get another 250 people on facebook? PUSHHH


If we keep posting the info in the comment sections of the Ron Paul and Ron Paul 2012 facebook pages we can but we need more people doing this.

----------


## justinpagewood

Not sure if we want to change the design of the site again, but if we want all to be consistent, here's a new mock-up of the site based on what seems to be popular right now.

----------


## Shane Harris

> Not sure if we want to change the design of the site again, but if we want all to be consistent, here's a new mock-up of the site based on what seems to be popular right now.


awesome. now if we could have you design the ticker as well that would be perfect haha in fact how cool would it be to transform the entire ronpaul2012 website on october 19th so that its black and white and all the pics of ron have the black bar over the eyes. just dreaming here

----------


## jordie

> awesome. now if we could have you design the ticker as well that would be perfect haha in fact how cool would it be to transform the entire ronpaul2012 website on october 19th so that its black and white and all the pics of ron have the black bar over the eyes. just dreaming here


Well if he comes up with a design for the ticker, the campaign might use it.... just depends actually, they might not like to portray this theme themselves though... If you make it less in your face for the actual campaign website (the campaign doesn't want to go to war with the media, the grassroots can though)

----------


## ItsTime

Are you ready for epicness? BTO has already surpassed the Constitution Day Moneybomb "attending" numbers and we just started promoting this thing!

CDM
http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php...21373634578417

BTO
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471

----------


## davidt!

Holy smokes! This thing is taking on a life of it's own. We need to keep pouring gas on the fire though.

----------


## jordie

> Are you ready for epicness? BTO has already surpassed the Constitution Day Moneybomb "attending" numbers and we just started promoting this thing!
> 
> CDM
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php...21373634578417
> 
> BTO
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471


The birthday moneybomb was the biggest yet, $2m. It had 7,840 attending. http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=197265100335690

We need to (and will) surpass that!

----------


## mstrmac1

Jordie,

how has the PPC campaign gone thus far??

----------


## jordie

> Jordie,
> 
> how has the PPC campaign gone thus far??


hey I posted this earlier:




> Ok guys, looks like Google Ads are a no go. Ad was disapproved:
> 
> Disapproval reasons: Solicitation of Funds
> 
> More info: http://adwords.google.com/support/aw...&answer=176037

----------


## gerryb

I'm starting a PPC on my free $75 of google adwords account.  Not yet approved but it should be soon.  Anyone can duplicate this by starting a new adwords account and googling for a coupon code.  If 100 folks do this, it is a $10,000 ad budget.  Mine is running nationally, if more folks start in we can start targeting state by state and so forth. I think jordie's was disapproved because he said "raise $6 million"

The page is not soliciting funds, and political ads for fundraising are allowed.. so there should be no problem.

This is the text of the one I am running with the FREE money:




> Ron Paul Media Blackout
> Black THIS Out - Oct 19th Moneybomb
> Make Your Voice Heard - Oct 19th
> www.BlackTHISOut.com

----------


## mstrmac1

> hey I posted this earlier:


I started one last night that went through...

18 clicks 6,010 impressions avg click price 1.90  $40 dollar budget

----------


## jordie

> I'm starting a PPC on my free $75 of google adwords account.  Not yet approved but it should be soon.  Anyone can duplicate this by starting a new adwords account and googling for a coupon code.  If 100 folks do this, it is a $10,000 ad budget.  Mine is running nationally, if more folks start in we can start targeting state by state and so forth. I think jordie's was disapproved because he said "raise $6 million"
> 
> The page is not soliciting funds, and political ads for fundraising are allowed.. so there should be no problem.
> 
> This is the text of the one I am running with the FREE money:





> I started one last night that went through...
> 
> 18 clicks 6,010 impressions avg click price 1.90  $40 dollar budget


Awesome stuff guys! Well, I'll stick to the Facebook ads and you guys can look after the Google Ads. I'm about to launch the Daily Show targeted ads with a $75/day budget for 2 days.

One thing though, compare your keywords with each other. If you have the same ones, you're going to be competing with each other for ad space/ad bidding, meaning you'll both be paying more!! Either make sure you have different keywords or hand it over to only 1 person.

----------


## trey4sports

I would temper any enthusiasm related to the attending numbers on Facebook. It is not a good barometer. To the poster who said we have more attendees than the birthday bash moneybomb, that is incorrect. there were multiple pages for that moneybomb and the largest page had almost 8,000 attending. Secondly, the Ready Ames Fire moneybomb had 6,000 attending and only raised 600K, so let's keep working and not count our chickens before they hatch.

----------


## mstrmac1

Btw, how do I post a screen shot on the forums??? I cant seem to figure it out?

----------


## trey4sports

> Awesome stuff guys! Well, I'll stick to the Facebook ads and you guys can look after the Google Ads. I'm about to launch the Daily Show targeted ads with a $75/day budget for 2 days.
> 
> One thing though, compare your keywords with each other. If you have the same ones, you're going to be competing with each other for ad space/ad bidding, meaning you'll both be paying more!! Either make sure you have different keywords or hand it over to only 1 person.



have you looked at other networks? I know Facebook was the bees knees back when i was doing paid advertising. but i've been hearing that rates are steadily climbing. Have you thought about maybe yahoo network or chitika? Just food for thought.

----------


## ventron

> Btw, how do I post a screen shot on the forums??? I cant seem to figure it out?


Upload it to imgur.com, then paste here the forum code it gives you (between [ IMG ] tags)

----------


## NickOdell

Haven't had time to read through the last 10 pages of this thread cause I just got home from school (long day, started 6:30 am), but I hope everyone is planning to promote this heavily on ALL the Jon Stewart interview related articles, videos, everything. I'm sure Jon will point out some of the media bias and that is the perfect audience we want to reach. 

-Nick

----------


## WD-NY

> have you looked at other networks? I know Facebook was the bees knees back when i was doing paid advertising. but i've been hearing that rates are steadily climbing. Have you thought about maybe yahoo network or chitika? Just food for thought.


echoing this sentiment, well targeted stumbleupon ads ftw

----------


## jordie

> echoing this sentiment, well targeted stumbleupon ads ftw


This can be very effective! Do you have stumbleupon? If so, please make sure you've given a thumbs up/"I like it" to both pages:

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
http://www.blackthisout.com

----------


## ItsTime

If you need help tweeking your google campaigns hit me up, this is what I do. 1.9$ per click seems high, the keywords need to be adjusted. Think outside the box when creating these campaigns.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Haven't had time to read through the last 10 pages of this thread cause I just got home from school (long day, started 6:30 am), but I hope everyone is planning to promote this heavily on ALL the Jon Stewart interview related articles, videos, everything. I'm sure Jon will point out some of the media bias and that is the perfect audience we want to reach. 
> 
> -Nick


Good call. We should absolutely capitalize on the publicity.

Anyway, excellent day so far today, +501 Facebook attendees as of right now. We are also having our best day yet on the BTO site with well over 300 pledges today.

----------


## justatrey

1500 pledges on the website now. Seems like yesterday I was checking the page hoping it would hit 100, because that meant it _might_ just catch on. There's no looking back now. Nice work folks.

----------


## justatrey

Facebook dailyshow page. Good place to promote:

http://www.facebook.com/thedailyshow

----------


## pauliticalfan

Really hope this money bomb is huge. RP needs the money now more than ever.

----------


## eaglesfan48

Holy F - I have comedy central on now and there was a commercial for RP being on The Daily Show. It even said Ron was different than the other Republican candidates and voted against the wars, basically a free commercial for Ron Paul courtesy of The Daily Show, right in the middle of Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia! Awesome haha.

We really need to capitalize on The Daily Show coverage that is going to air tonight as much as possible. The original clip where Jon Stewart highlights the media blackout of RP is 14th on The Daily Show's all time most viewed list, as well as #1 for 2011. http://www.thedailyshow.com/videos - click most viewed on this page to see.

Jon Stewart has a huge following and he did kind of inspire the idea for this money bomb with that clip. Huge potential for us to promote. Lets do it! Hit the comments of everything you possibly can!

Starting now =)

----------


## MJU1983

Feel free to RT: http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/118520068513603584

----------


## wgadget

1000 replies!

----------


## gerryb

> If you need help tweeking your google campaigns hit me up, this is what I do. 1.9$ per click seems high, the keywords need to be adjusted. Think outside the box when creating these campaigns.


Why is "Ron Paul" such an expensive word?  No one is advertising with it, but google says it is $1.75 for the first page...

----------


## davidt!

> 1000 replies!


Hopefully a lot of zero's today. 1000 replies, 1500 pledges BTO, 4,000 attendees FB, and 500,000 for EOQP!

----------


## jordie

Ok, budget upped, daily show ad is a go

----------


## eaglesfan48

The Daily Show aired. They discussed the media blackout situation, lets use that!

----------


## NickOdell

Remember to promote this on any news or videos you see about the Jon Stewart segment.

----------


## jordie

Got 13 clicks on the ads so far and also 77 'likes' for the BlackThisOut page on Facebook (the page, not the event, I can't hook into the event because I'm not an admin).

----------


## jordie

Ok, budget used for the day, $50 already! I might up it another $10 :/

It's reporting to me now 53 clicks on the ads so far and I misinterpreted the stats regarding the likes before. There were 2 likes but also 174 people saw that their friends had liked it. (it being  the BlackThisOut page on Facebook)

----------


## pauliticalfan

The pledge count on the widget seems to be going up pretty steadily. Still lots of promotion to do yet though.

----------


## ventron

> Ok, budget used for the day, $50 already! I might up it another $10 :/
> 
> It's reporting to me now 53 clicks on the ads so far and I misinterpreted the stats regarding the likes before. There were 2 likes but also 174 people saw that their friends had liked it. (it being  the BlackThisOut page on Facebook)


Can you not link to the event page? Maybe you should change the ad to point to blackthisout.com rather than the FB page, which isn't very detailed?

----------


## ventron

> Ok, budget used for the day, $50 already! I might up it another $10 :/
> 
> It's reporting to me now 53 clicks on the ads so far and I misinterpreted the stats regarding the likes before. There were 2 likes but also 174 people saw that their friends had liked it. (it being  the BlackThisOut page on Facebook)


Wow, I just realised how expensive those clicks are if you already used $50! Is there a good clickthrough ratio?

I'll add $30 to your chipin if someone donates $30 to RonPaul2012.com now

----------


## JamesButabi

> Can you not link to the event page? Maybe you should change the ad to point to blackthisout.com rather than the FB page, which isn't very detailed?


Agreed

----------


## eaglesfan48

Awesome day today!

Just for the record: Here are the counts at 12:00 EST

Facebook attendees: Started at 3,313 - Ended *3,870* (+557)
BTO Pledges: Started @ about 1,185 - Ended  *1,527* (+342)

Best day yet on the BTO page, 2nd best day yet on Facebook. Awesome!

Now... Lets hit *anything* and *everything* related to The Daily Show. gogogo

----------


## Sentinelrv

Update for today...

Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)
Sep 26 - 3,870 (+557)
Sep 27 - ?
Sep 28 - ?
Sep 29 - ?
Sep 30 - ?
Oct 01 - ?
Oct 02 - ?
Oct 03 - ?
Oct 04 - ?
Oct 05 - ?
Oct 06 - ?
Oct 07 - ?
Oct 08 - ?
Oct 09 - ?
Oct 10 - ?
Oct 11 - ?
Oct 12 - ?
Oct 13 - ?
Oct 14 - ?
Oct 15 - ?
Oct 16 - ?
Oct 17 - ?
Oct 18 - ?
Oct 19 - ?

Edit: Whoops, looks like eaglesfan beat me to it.

----------


## jordie

> Can you not link to the event page? Maybe you should change the ad to point to blackthisout.com rather than the FB page, which isn't very detailed?


The ad does point to http://www.blackthisout.com. When I created the ad though, it picked up that http:///www.facebook.com/blackthisout is related to http://www.blackthisout.com and put a 'Like' under the ad, or if someone's friend has already liked it, it'll say "John Doe & Jane Smith like this" which makes the ad look better. People can click on the 'like' and I don't have to pay a thing, and they'll see the updates in their news feed from BlackThisOut

----------


## fcreature

> Why is "Ron Paul" such an expensive word?  No one is advertising with it, but google says it is $1.75 for the first page...


It is expensive because you need to keep a high CTR. It is all in the targeting. You gotta target the ads much more specifically than just looking for libertarians or Ron Paul fans. The higher your CTR is the less you can bid because you will maintain a high CPM. Facebook shows ads that make them more money.

Example (these numbers are random to show what I mean): 
Lets assume FB wants to maintain a $1 CPM ($1 per thousand page views)

Ad 1 has shown 1,000 impressions and gotten 1 click. .1% click through rate. To maintain a $1 CPM Facebook charges you $1 for that click.
Ad 2 has 1,000 impressions and has gotten 100 clicks. 10% click through rate. To maintain a $1 CPM Facebook charges you only $0.10 for each click.

So basically the closer you target your ads and the higher the click through rate you can achieve, the less facebook will charge you for each click.

----------


## jordie

> It is expensive because you need to keep a high CTR. It is all in the targeting. You gotta target the ads much more specifically than just looking for libertarians or Ron Paul fans. The higher your CTR is the less you can bid because you will maintain a high CPM. Facebook shows ads that make them more money.
> 
> Example (these numbers are random to show what I mean): 
> Lets assume FB wants to maintain a $1 CPM ($1 per thousand page views)
> 
> Ad 1 has shown 1,000 impressions and gotten 1 click. .1% click through rate. To maintain a $1 CPM Facebook charges you $1 for that click.
> Ad 2 has 1,000 impressions and has gotten 100 clicks. 10% click through rate. To maintain a $1 CPM Facebook charges you only $0.10 for each click.
> 
> So basically the closer you target your ads and the higher the click through rate you can achieve, the less facebook will charge you for each click.


I believe gerryb was talking about Google ads, not Facebook ads. Doesn't really matter though, same logic applies.

----------


## jordie

> Awesome day today!
> 
> Just for the record: Here are the counts at 12:00 EST
> 
> Facebook attendees: Started at 3,313 - Ended *3,870* (+557)
> BTO Pledges: Started @ about 1,185 - Ended  *1,527* (+342)
> 
> Best day yet on the BTO page, 2nd best day yet on Facebook. Awesome!
> 
> Now... Lets hit *anything* and *everything* related to The Daily Show. gogogo


On track to get about 10,000 pledges and thus 10,000 emails. Pretty damn epic 

@dusman - Do you have a mail script that can handle this level of emails?

----------


## justinpagewood

Everyone needs to "black themselves out".   The more culture jamming we do, the more attention we'll get.   We need to start bringing this movement offline.

----------


## mstrmac1

> Why is "Ron Paul" such an expensive word?  No one is advertising with it, but google says it is $1.75 for the first page...


My PPC Campaign at work... Ron Paul was search word!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## trey4sports

Aweber, maybe? 

P.S. remember, linking to the website and getting people to pledge there will actually help us build a mailing list which will not only be better for donations the day of the event but it gives us an automatic 10,000 donors to conact for 11/11 (can't remember the Nov. date) and 12/16.

----------


## trey4sports

> My PPC Campaign at work... Ron Paul was search word!
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]



very cool. How much money have you raised for promotion?

----------


## mstrmac1

> very cool. How much money have you raised for promotion?


Using my own money ($200) to test market it.. I think we should all do this with the free money google gives you with signing up with adwords! Could you imagine every page with 10 Bto ads on it!!! Epic!

----------


## TexMac

I passed out all the BTO cards I had (500) at the Daily Show sign wave and the Webster Hall NYC event.  I had a few people helping.  Everyone I talked to said they'd pledge and donate.I'd say about 1/4 of them already knew about the moneybomb, so we reached a lot of people who didn't know.

----------


## justinpagewood

> I passed out all the BTO cards I had (500) at the Daily Show sign wave and the Webster Hall NYC event.  I had a few people helping.  Everyone I talked to said they'd pledge and donate.I'd say about 1/4 of them already knew about the moneybomb, so we reached a lot of people who didn't know.


wow, that is awesome.  maybe we need to get more of these cards out there?  sounds like a great way to do it.

----------


## davidt!

Wow, Ron Paul 2012 facebook just put out video and info for BTO. The Admins are getting involved! 164 likes, 71 shares and 22 Comments so far!

----------


## TexMac

> wow, that is awesome.  maybe we need to get more of these cards out there?  sounds like a great way to do it.


I think the cards are great.  We'll see how many people follow up and pledge, but they sure acted like they were going to.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> wow, that is awesome.  maybe we need to get more of these cards out there?  sounds like a great way to do it.


I think we need to have a big push in physical advertisements for this moneybomb. Cards, flyers, stickers, etc. You're the man that can do this. Physical promotion like this can reach a lot of people outside of the internet and will help us expand our donor base.

----------


## justinpagewood

> I think we need to have a big push in physical advertisements for this moneybomb. Cards, flyers, stickers, etc. You're the man that can do this. Physical promotion like this can reach a lot of people outside of the internet and will help us expand our donor base.


Because this is a time-sensitive project, the best I can do is sell 1,000 cards for $39 each.   I'd recommend getting just one set for each MeetUp group and bringing them to all your events, especially the big ones like the Straw Polls, and giving them to Ron Paul fans (not just anyone).

I will design a new card that uses the new BLACK THIS OUT concept, and make it more artistic.  Within just the last couple of days, we've all contributed to making an incredible movement that's going to be huge.

----------


## justinpagewood

By the way, in order to gauge interest, please let me know if you plan on buying the 1,000 business cards for $39.    We need to buy these immediately so you get them as soon as possible for the October 19th event.  It's only 3 weeks away.   

I might just upload a PDF file and give you the option of either buying them from my printer in CA (1 week turn-around), or print at your local FedEx Kinkos, Staples, wherever.

----------


## davidt!

Bump

----------


## WD-NY

> Aweber, maybe? 
> 
> P.S. remember, linking to the website and getting people to pledge there will actually help us build a mailing list which will not only be better for donations the day of the event but it gives us an automatic 10,000 donors to conact for 11/11 (can't remember the Nov. date) and 12/16.


mailchimp. Nothing else comes close. Email delivery, especially when sending out 10k+ emails to a brand new list, requires very careful preparation. The list needs to be "warmed up" (re: primed) so to speak -

I sent dunsman a PM about integrating mailchimp asap (securing the double opt-in alone would go a long way towards making sure the vast majority of the reminder emails sent out on October 19th, don't get picked up by SPAM filters (which is very possible if we wait too long to integrate, at the very least, standard 'on boarding' protocols for all new subscribers).

----------


## jordie

> Wow, Ron Paul 2012 facebook just put out video and info for BTO. The Admins are getting involved! 164 likes, 71 shares and 22 Comments so far!


I don't see this? http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul

You sure it's not a non-official page?

----------


## pauliticalfan

> I don't see this? http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul
> 
> You sure it's not a non-official page?


http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12

I see it here.

Quarter of a million likes on that page.

----------


## jordie

> mailchimp. Nothing else comes close. Email delivery, especially when sending out 10k+ emails to a brand new list, requires very careful preparation. The list needs to be "warmed up" (re: primed) so to speak -
> 
> I sent dunsman a PM about integrating mailchimp asap (securing the double opt-in alone would go a long way towards making sure the vast majority of the reminder emails sent out on October 19th, don't get picked up by SPAM filters (which is very possible if we wait too long to integrate, at the very least, standard 'on boarding' protocols for all new subscribers).


While it's important, 10,000 emails would cost a lot to send to... $200 per round of emails sent to that list according to http://mailchimp.com/pricing/

----------


## TexMac

> Because this is a time-sensitive project, the best I can do is sell 1,000 cards for $39 each.   I'd recommend getting just one set for each MeetUp group and bringing them to all your events, especially the big ones like the Straw Polls, and giving them to Ron Paul fans (not just anyone).


The approach I used today was to ask people if they were RP supporters and if they said yes, ask them if they were aware of the BTO moneybomb.  If they said yes, I asked them if they had pledged yet.  If not, I gave them a card and asked them to pledge at the BTO website.  If they weren't aware of the moneybomb, I asked if they would consider pledging to support it, if they said yes, I gave them a card.  Pretty much everyone said yes, they would pledge.

----------


## trey4sports

> mailchimp. Nothing else comes close. Email delivery, especially when sending out 10k+ emails to a brand new list, requires very careful preparation. The list needs to be "warmed up" (re: primed) so to speak -
> 
> I sent dunsman a PM about integrating mailchimp asap (securing the double opt-in alone would go a long way towards making sure the vast majority of the reminder emails sent out on October 19th, don't get picked up by SPAM filters (which is very possible if we wait too long to integrate, at the very least, standard 'on boarding' protocols for all new subscribers).


maybe you'd prime the list if you're pitching an aff. offer to them, but in this case i think i would thing a single blast the morning of, and maybe another that evening. I've never used Mailchimp but have only heard bad things about them. I use GetResponse but i've heard good things about Aweber, and ConstantContact as well. I'm sure Dusman knows what he's doing though.

----------


## MJU1983

Bout to crack 4,000.

----------


## davidt!

> http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12
> 
> I see it here.
> 
> Quarter of a million likes on that page.


Yep..300 likes, 100 shares and 40 Comments in like 20 min.

----------


## WD-NY

> While it's important, 10,000 emails would cost a lot to send to... $200 per round of emails sent to that list according to http://mailchimp.com/pricing/


Worth. Every. Penny. 
And it's actually $150/month for unlimited emails to 10,001-20,000 subscribers. Which is an insane deal given what it used to cost-per-email sent just a few short years ago. Mailchimp = the google of email marketing. They're doing things on the backend/server-side that no one else can come close to matching.

----------


## qwerty

> I passed out all the BTO cards I had (500) at the Daily Show sign wave and the Webster Hall NYC event.  I had a few people helping.  Everyone I talked to said they'd pledge and donate.I'd say about 1/4 of them already knew about the moneybomb, so we reached a lot of people who didn't know.


this is so awesome, we must do this MORE!

Starting to hit youtube!

----------


## jordie

Stats update:


Date - Clicks - Ad Views
Sep 19 - 3 - 17,229 (first ad)
Sep 20 - 7 - 6,606 (second ad launched)
Sep 21 - 39 - 29,273 (third ad launched, most effective so far)
Sep 22 - 139 - 53,566 (budget temporarily increased for debate night)
Sep 23 - 77 - 14,645 (third ad launched, using graphics from first page of this thread)
Sep 24 - 76 - 20,068
Sep 25 - 160 - 51,379 (Budget was upped too much accidentally)
Sep 26 - 281 - 137,251 (Significantly increased budget to coincide with the Daily Show interview. 167 clicks went to the website, the rest went to the FB event page)

----------


## WD-NY

> maybe you'd prime the list if you're pitching an aff. offer to them, but in this case i think i would thing a single blast the morning of, and maybe another that evening. I've never used Mailchimp but have only heard bad things about them. I use GetResponse but i've heard good things about Aweber, and ConstantContact as well. I'm sure Dusman knows what he's doing though.


1st phase of priming the list = new subscriber fills out the pledge form on blackthisout.com > confirmation email gets sent their their inbox. They open up the email and click the "confirm subscription" link. Their email server (be it gmail, yahoo, microsoft, whatever) gives 'blackthisout.com' a +1 (to put it as simply as possible)

2nd phase of priming the list = 'a short reminder email' each week (so 3 total) leading up to the the big day (10.19.2011). These 'reminder' emails are critical for several reasons. First, they'll have very clear calls to action like "Forward to your friends" (which is super easy for the subscriber to do since they're already logged into their email client), "Spread the word on facebook" (again, one click easy), etc. Second, every time an email gets opened (and even better, a linked within the email gets clicked), the *SPAM rating of blackthisout.com decreases* and the likelihood of most emails making it through the SPAM filters on 10.19 INCREASES. 

We're almost at 2,000 'pledgers' - mailchimp integrations needs to happen ASAP. Always best to nip kinks in the chain like this early, especially when we're dealing with exponential growth potential. 

Wrapping dusman's pledge form in the required mailchimp tags is pretty quick work, so no worries there. We just have to do it is all.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Stats update:
> 
> 
> Date - Clicks - Ad Views
> Sep 19 - 3 - 17,229 (first ad)
> Sep 20 - 7 - 6,606 (second ad launched)
> Sep 21 - 39 - 29,273 (third ad launched, most effective so far)
> Sep 22 - 139 - 53,566 (budget temporarily increased for debate night)
> Sep 23 - 77 - 14,645 (third ad launched, using graphics from first page of this thread)
> ...


+1 rep great work. We've had a huge boost in pledges the past 2 hours.

----------


## davidt!

The flood gates have opened!! You guys gotta check this out: 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/ronpaul12...61176437303938

----------


## jordie

> The flood gates have opened!! You guys gotta check this out: 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/ronpaul12...61176437303938


Expect even more once the official campaign posts it on their page! I suspect they'll be happy to do it after the EOQ Push.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I haven't been able to catch up on this thread yet because my internet was knocked out, but I just wanted to let everyone know that I've been working on adding information to the "How to Promote Black This Out" section on the first post. The first promotion method I wrote up was about using YouTube annotations. We really need to get as many people as possible to start doing this. Message every video creator you can find and ask them nicely to put up annotations on their videos from now on about the money bomb. Here is what I put on the first post about this...

*The Power of YouTube Annotations:* One of the most powerful features we have on YouTube for getting the message out about Black This Out are video annotations. Annotations are interchangeable messages that you can add on to a video after it's already been uploaded. You can choose the size, style and location of where the message is displayed on the video, top, bottom, left, right, center or anywhere you like. You can also choose the exact time in which the message is displayed as well as for how long it is displayed on the screen.

For example, you could upload a video that allows for an emotional buildup and then choose to display an annotation at the emotional peak of the video, something like "Tired of the media blackout of Ron Paul? Pledge to the Oct 19th Black This Out Money Bomb at www.BlackThisOut.com!" You could also choose instead to allow the annotation to display throughout the entire video and not just at the end.

What makes this feature so powerful is that each YouTube video has the potential to get thousands of views. Each person that watches the video will be exposed to the money bomb and its website through the annotation, giving us the chance to convert another viewer into a pledge on the Black This Out website.

Here are some steps you can take right now to take advantage of annotations:

*1. Upload Popular Videos & Add Annotations to Them:* Upload any newly released video of Ron Paul to your YouTube account and add an annotation about the money bomb. This especially includes highly popular videos that are being searched for at the moment. Always make sure to include a link to the website and also link it in your video's description.

*2. Ask Others to Add Annotations to Their Videos:* Search for newly uploaded Ron Paul videos and PM every uploader and ask them nicely if they could add an annotation in the video about the money bomb. The more people on YouTube we can get to start doing this the better. Message every video creator you can find about adding annotations to their videos. Make sure to get them to include the website link in the annotation as well as in their video's description.

The video below will show you how to create annotations on your YouTube videos.

----------


## qwerty

i think that message is spreading so well that the official campaign must know about this! Think they are just pushing the end of quarter first!



Guys, we really need to get the flyers out there, cause that we contact the "offline-people"

1. Keep your eyes open, if you see that someone in the forums are going to attend Ron Paul or liberty event ask them to get flyers with them!

2. spread the flyers by yourself!

Wish i could help on this! i´m sure that 99% of Rp-supporters who get flyer will donate!

----------


## qwerty

One tip on youtube commenting! 

Put the total pledgecount on your message! Better results!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Wow, we've already gotten 200 more attendees since 12:00 AM.

----------


## justinpagewood

Everyone please encourage others to Black Themselves Out.     This is what's going to attract attention.  We need media coverage. 

If you have Photoshop, help your friends put this together.  Donate your time.

----------


## qwerty

> Everyone please encourage others to Black Themselves Out.     This is what's going to attract attention.  We need media coverage. 
> 
> If you have Photoshop, help your friends put this together.  Donate your time.



Very genius idea, could be huge!

----------


## qwerty

> Wow, we've already gotten 200 more attendees since 12:00 AM.


i think that the flyers are making it!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, did you ever see these proposed design changes? What did you think of them?




> A few tweaks to the top half of the landing page that I think will help generate more conversions (n.b. I think reconfiguring the main message into bullet points = easier to scan/read. The copy changes are just me messing around with what's already live and not what should be focused on - unless you like them ):


Also, here was my reply on it...




> I like it better than what's currently on there. It just adds to the "In Your Face" attitude. I like everything except for one thing, the part about calling ourselves an "Online Army." That is one of the reasons the media likes to ignore us. They try to pretend that all his supporters are online. How about this?
> 
> "Your TV censorship is no match for our growing numbers. We will make the BlackThisOut MONEY BOM the greatest grassroots donation effort in history!"
> 
> Anymore ideas?

----------


## dusman

What a great surprise this morning to see it posted on the Ron Paul Facebook page! More coming today.. I'll be following up with some of you guys here this morning.

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, did you ever see these proposed design changes? What did you think of them?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here was my reply on it...


Yep, I did see this. I have it logged into my changes. I'm pretty satisfied where the page is at at just the moment, merely for the purpose of proceeding with other things. We now have the web site up, facebook fan page pledging, widgets, banners, and a few other things nearly finished up. I will probably start focusing on the e-mail integration next, though.

Once we get all the important pieces in place, I'd like to revisit the theme and improve on it more.

----------


## dusman

> Everyone please encourage others to Black Themselves Out.     This is what's going to attract attention.  We need media coverage. 
> 
> If you have Photoshop, help your friends put this together.  Donate your time.


I'm thinking about letting people upload these. I might also have a way to allow people to black themselves out with a Flash program. I haven't quite figured it all out yet, but we could let people come and upload a photo, then desaturate the image and add the black bar themselves, which will provide them an image to download and publish the blacked out image on the web site? 

Thoughts?

----------


## qwerty

Could you upload the amount of facebook attendees! 

+4000 now!: )

----------


## AmberH

Been hitting youtube and seeing a ton of BTO comments along the way. 

Using a facebook alias that I created for Ron Paul purposes(I don't want to be on facebook), I have been hitting all the major Ron Paul related pages inviting people to BTO. Again along the way I was seeing BTO already being promoted. This is blowing up.

----------


## ItsTime

> Been hitting youtube and seeing a ton of BTO comments along the way. 
> 
> Using a facebook alias that I created for Ron Paul purposes(I don't want to be on facebook), I have been hitting all the major Ron Paul related pages inviting people to BTO. Again along the way I was seeing BTO already being promoted. This is blowing up.


And it hasn't even "really" begun yet  This MB will be epic!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, I think it might be a good idea to add that "Share" link to the top of the website like in the concept image and include all the pledge banners. As it stands, even I don't know where to find them. It would be great if people visiting the website could just easily grab the code for a banner and stick it up on their own website.

----------


## justinpagewood

What I think is hilarious, is that MainStream Media is willing to report on Lindsay Lohan stealing jewelry, or Mel Gibson cheating on his wife. 

But when it comes to a serious & ideologically-consistent Presidential contender that's actually polling in the top 3, the media completely turns its head. 

The media certainly doesn't deserve anyone's respect.

----------


## freejack

> What I think is hilarious, is that MainStream Media is willing to report on Lindsay Lohan stealing jewelry, or Mel Gibson cheating on his wife. 
> 
> But when it comes to a serious & ideologically-consistent Presidential contender that's actually polling in the top 3, the media completely turns its head. 
> 
> The media certainly doesn't deserve anyone's respect.


That's because ideology doesn't sell magazines.

"Great minds discuss ideas.  Average minds discuss events.  Small minds discuss people."

----------


## garyallen59

> I'm thinking about letting people upload these. I might also have a way to allow people to black themselves out with a Flash program. I haven't quite figured it all out yet, but we could let people come and upload a photo, then desaturate the image and add the black bar themselves, which will provide them an image to download and publish the blacked out image on the web site? 
> 
> Thoughts?


That would be tremendous! Make it really quick and easy for people to black themselves out right on the website. Great idea! Also maybe some options to add the 10.19 or the words Black THIS Out. Or give option of plain black bar or this black bar:

----------


## AmberH

So far today I have posted a BTO  link on just about all of the main Ron Paul related facebook pages, now I'm going through the Ron Paul state face book pages. I'm skipping only the state pages that already mention BTO. I'm on New Mexico right now.

----------


## trey4sports

> So far today I have posted a BTO  link on just about all of the main Ron Paul related facebook pages, now I'm going through the Ron Paul state face book pages. I'm skipping only the state pages that already mention BTO. I'm on New Mexico right now.


You're a trooper, Amber! +rep

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, I think it might be a good idea to add that "Share" link to the top of the website like in the concept image and include all the pledge banners. As it stands, even I don't know where to find them. It would be great if people visiting the website could just easily grab the code for a banner and stick it up on their own website.


I'm working on getting all the banners and banner codes prepped. I should have something tonight for this.

----------


## Birdlady

Great job everyone. In less than 3 days, my video has nearly 10k views! Black THIS Out is going to be HUGE!  If you haven't seen my BTO educational/promo video which shows clips of the media bias, then check it out in my sig.

----------


## AmberH

> You're a trooper, Amber! +rep


Thanks, I just did Wyoming, finished! People are starting to see them, I'm getting notified by Facebook of people "liking" the link.

----------


## freejack

Just wanted to provide some good news that I received at the Webster Hall event.  I spoke to one of the official campaign folks and he was able to confirm that they are very excited about the BTO moneybomb and that they will definitely promote it.

I was always concerned that perhaps they would not want to be involved due to the theme of this moneybomb so this alleviates my fears and reassures me that this will definitely be HUGE!!!

----------


## trey4sports

> Thanks, I just did Wyoming, finished! People are starting to see them, I'm getting notified by Facebook of people "liking" the link.



Just FYI,for the last moneybomb i commented on a bunch of FB pages and Facebook eventually marked what i was doing as "spam" and barred me from commenting on pages for 2 weeks, so be careful and pace yourself.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Just wanted to provide some good news that I received at the Webster Hall event.  I spoke to one of the official campaign folks and he was able to confirm that they are very excited about the BTO moneybomb and that they will definitely promote it.
> 
> I was always concerned that perhaps they would not want to be involved due to the theme of this moneybomb so this alleviates my fears and reassures me that this will definitely be HUGE!!!


Nice...

----------


## eaglesfan48

> So far today I have posted a BTO  link on just about all of the main Ron Paul related facebook pages, now I'm going through the Ron Paul state face book pages. I'm skipping only the state pages that already mention BTO. I'm on New Mexico right now.


+ Rep - Great work!

----------


## AmberH

> Just FYI,for the last moneybomb i commented on a bunch of FB pages and Facebook eventually marked what i was doing as "spam" and barred me from commenting on pages for 2 weeks, so be careful and pace yourself.



Good to know. I used an alias account that I set up just for Ron Paul purposes so if its gets deleted its not a big deal. I will pace myself though because I don't want all those shared links to get removed.

----------


## dusman

So far, it's looking like we are on pace to hit about 8,000 pledges on the web site. This will probably start trending toward 10-15k by the end of the week!

Other stats worth noting: 

52k visits, with 40k being unique in past week. 
Avg time on site, up from 2:06 to 4:46 since retheme. 
Returning visitors went from 10% to 25% since retheme. 
Bounce rate dropped 20% down to 58% since retheme. 
Traffic has doubled every day this week, with exception to Saturday.

Overall, with an average of about 5k returning daily to check pledge amounts, I'm sure that is inspiring some promotion as well.

----------


## eaglesfan48

Hey guys, how do I save youtube videos to my computer so I can upload them on my account?

EDIT: TY Dusman it worked fine.

----------


## dusman

> Hey guys, how do I save youtube videos to my computer so I can upload them on my account?


Try this one: http://download.cnet.com/YouTube-Dow...productListing

----------


## trey4sports

keepvid.com works well

----------


## PoliticalJack.com

You are welcome to promote on Political Jack and also Our Facebook

----------


## trey4sports

> You are welcome to promote on Political Jack and also Our Facebook



thanks, i posted on your wall and "liked" your page.

----------


## trey4sports

+526 for the day

----------


## davidt!

> Great job everyone. In less than 3 days, my video has nearly 10k views! Black THIS Out is going to be HUGE!  If you haven't seen my BTO educational/promo video which shows clips of the media bias, then check it out in my sig.


Hey Birdlady listened to your vocal covers of Within Temptation. Great stuff you are very talented!

----------


## NickOdell

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireS...y-men-14619728

Just think about giving Ron $6 Million right off the bat for the 3rd Quarter! That would be amazing!

----------


## JamesButabi

> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireS...y-men-14619728
> 
> Just think about giving Ron $6 Million right off the bat for the 3rd Quarter! That would be amazing!


I think 6 milllion is a longshot, but im gonna push like hell for it.  I bet we eclipse our biggest MB this year though.  Even that is a great accomplishment.

----------


## JoshS

quit being a debbie downer. we will get 6 million, we can be sad if we don't.

----------


## trey4sports

> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireS...y-men-14619728
> 
> Just think about giving Ron $6 Million right off the bat for the 3rd Quarter! That would be amazing!


4th quarter.

----------


## KingNothing

> I think 6 milllion is a longshot, but im gonna push like hell for it.  I bet we eclipse our biggest MB this year though.  Even that is a great accomplishment.


Completely agree.  I can see us netting ~$4M or so, and that is a MAJOR accomplishment.  But there is certainly the possibility for an even bigger day, especially if we can continue to spread the word.  Who knows what will happen once the campaign starts pushing for this in October. I get the feeling that when the day comes, and the event trends on twitter, catches fire on facebook/drudge/huffpo/etc even more will donate.

----------


## NickOdell

> 4th quarter.


Thanks for catching that. My bad. 

So what has everyone been doing to promote this today? I've been posting on Ron Paul pages/groups on Facebook throughout the day as usual. This will only continue to snowball faster if we continue to push it!

----------


## trey4sports

> Thanks for catching that. My bad. 
> 
> So what has everyone been doing to promote this today? I've been posting on Ron Paul pages/groups on Facebook throughout the day as usual. This will only continue to snowball faster if we continue to push it!


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ews-Domination

----------


## NickOdell

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ews-Domination


Surprised I never saw this thread. Thanks.

----------


## Aratus

!!!

----------


## dusman

Just consider we are on pace to hit about 15,000 pledges AT LEAST so far and I am pretty confident that we'll see the 25k after all the marketing that is happening. If we want to, we can make this one the biggest one we've ever had. We can do that in OCTOBER instead of DECEMBER. Just think about that. 

Now.. consider taking that momentum into November for 11.11.11 and then December for 12.16.11. The combined three have the potential of putting Ron Paul out in front in money raised. That will be a huge accomplishment moving into the primary season if we can make that happen.

----------


## MJU1983

So far so good...

----------


## itsnobody

Seems like we should reach 25,000 by Oct. 12th if all goes well....we should have more than 100,000 invited soon

Seems like we will easily surpass 25,000 and $6 million

----------


## NickOdell

> Seems like we should reach 25,000 by Oct. 12th if all goes well....we should have more than 100,000 invited soon
> 
> Seems like we will easily surpass 25,000 and $6 million


We are on track so far but we can't become complacent and stop promoting this. We have to make this as big as possible.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> We are on track so far but we can't become complacent and stop promoting this. We have to make this as big as possible.


this

----------


## dusman

Didn't someone here post a link to all the Ron Paul fan pages on Facebook? If so, we need to get in touch with each of them and have them put up the Facebook Pledge App on their pages where possible.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...dge-App-to-it!

----------


## KingNothing

25,000 is a lofty goal, but we need to remember that even if we hit that goal, we'll still all of those people and 35,000 more to donate $100 to hit the goal.

----------


## ItsTime

> 25,000 is a lofty goal, but we need to remember that even if we hit that goal, we'll still all of those people and 35,000 more to donate $100 to hit the goal.


The moneybombs have been having almost 10 times more donors than those attending. We already crunched the numbers  ha

----------


## ItsTime

The 3X Black This Out Donation Challenge has started! 

Visit this thread for details. 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...tion-Challenge!

----------


## KingNothing

> The moneybombs have been having almost 10 times more donors than those attending. We already crunched the numbers  ha



Did you guys assume that the factor will probably change, thanks to the very strong effort to get people to attend?

----------


## gerryb

> Did you guys assume that the factor will probably change, thanks to the very strong effort to get people to attend?


In 07 it was similar.  125k donated, we had nowhere near that subscribed

----------


## ItsTime

> Did you guys assume that the factor will probably change, thanks to the very strong effort to get people to attend?


Theoretically it should not change that much. There is a lot of offline promotion going on right now. We have people going to rallies with flyers for the moneybomb. This time it will be different.

To make things more exciting I have started this initiative the "3X Black This Out Donation Challenge" see here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...tion-Challenge!

----------


## KingNothing

> In 07 it was similar.  125k donated, we had nowhere near that subscribed


Very interesting.  How many attended on Dec 16?

----------


## trey4sports

> 25,000 is a lofty goal, but we need to remember that even if we hit that goal, we'll still all of those people and 35,000 more to donate $100 to hit the goal.



great point.




> The moneybombs have been having almost 10 times more donors than those attending. We already crunched the numbers  ha



Ready Ames Fire did not end up having 10x donors. 






I'm not trying to be a downer but let's not get ahead of ourselves.

----------


## trey4sports

> Very interesting.  How many attended on Dec 16?



don't remember how many "pledged" but we ended up with 60,000 donors donating an average of $100.

----------


## gerryb

> Very interesting.  How many attended on Dec 16?


59k donated on Dec 16th, with 35k subscribed
39k donated on Nov 5th, with 17.5k subscribed


http://ronpaulgraphs.com/teaparty_vs_nov5_members.html

----------


## trey4sports

> 59k donated on Dec 16th, with 35k subscribed
> 39k donated on Nov 5th, with 17.5k subscribed
> 
> 
> http://ronpaulgraphs.com/teaparty_vs_nov5_members.html



+rep good info to have.

----------


## KingNothing

> 59k donated on Dec 16th, with 35k subscribed
> 39k donated on Nov 5th, with 17.5k subscribed
> 
> 
> http://ronpaulgraphs.com/teaparty_vs_nov5_members.html


Excellent.  So 25k on facebook this time around would probably get us somewhere around $4M, which is what I thought originally.  But I get the feeling that if we get to 25k the momentum will be insane and push the numbers higher.

----------


## trey4sports

> Excellent.  So 25k on facebook this time around would probably get us somewhere around $4M, which is what I thought originally.  But I get the feeling that if we get to 25k the momentum will be insane and push the numbers higher.


I don't think that's right. if you're going by the stats on the previous moneybombs they all signed up through a website pledge counter and got email notifications the morning of the moneybomb whereas Facebook doesn't do that.

----------


## davidt!

> Excellent.  So 25k on facebook this time around would probably get us somewhere around $4M, which is what I thought originally.  But I get the feeling that if we get to 25k the momentum will be insane and push the numbers higher.


Remember all of the people who pledged in 07 were people who gave their e-mail addresses and received e-mails prior to and on event day. I think we can hit 4-6 mil if we can get the 25k pledges on the BTO site vs FB.

----------


## gerryb

> I don't think that's right. if you're going by the stats on the previous moneybombs they all signed up through a website pledge counter and got email notifications the morning of the moneybomb whereas Facebook doesn't do that.


I agree, facebook should be discounted.

This is why pledging on the site is so important for this and future MB's, and also with the zip information rallies and so forth can be organized.

----------


## KingNothing

> I don't think that's right. if you're going by the stats on the previous moneybombs they all signed up through a website pledge counter and got email notifications the morning of the moneybomb whereas Facebook doesn't do that.



Interesting point.  We're going  to have to make sure that everyone in the Facebook event/group is properly alerted and notified.

----------


## trey4sports

we're at +667 on Facebook so far today, our biggest day yet.

Can you help with the last hour and a half? Just accept your invite and invite your Ron Paul friends. 


P.S. i STILL see RPFers who haven't replied to the invitation, c'mon!

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Interesting point.  We're going  to have to make sure that everyone in the Facebook event/group is properly alerted and notified.


Manual facebook messaging the day before/of?

----------


## KingNothing

> I agree, facebook should be discounted.
> 
> This is why pledging on the site is so important for this and future MB's, and also with the zip information rallies and so forth can be organized.


Has there been an effort to make that happen?

----------


## KingNothing

> Manual facebook messaging the day before/of?



The creator of an event can send out a mass-message, correct?

----------


## trey4sports

> I agree, facebook should be discounted.
> 
> This is why pledging on the site is so important for this and future MB's, and also with the zip information rallies and so forth can be organized.


well, i agree, we definitely need to promote the main site the hardest.

----------


## dusman

> Has there been an effort to make that happen?


We are already doing it! We are collecting the e-mails and zips and then plotting them on a map. http://www.blackthisout.com/index.php?id=9

This will be added back to the web site over the next few days as a few other things are completed.

BTW, East Coast is kicking some butt!

----------


## badger4RP

> The creator of an event can send out a mass-message, correct?


Last time I checked if the event has more than X people you can't message all of them... at least thats how it used to be.

----------


## NickOdell

I know these facebook pages have already started to get behind the moneybomb: 

http://www.facebook.com/ronpauldotcom
http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12

We need to try to get in contact with all of the pages listed at the beginning of this thread to make this truly succcessful.

----------


## trey4sports

we are at +687 so far today. We have 30 minutes left, go go go

----------


## dusman

I don't see it slowing down.. .

----------


## TER

> I don't see it slowing down.. .


is that average time on site 4:57 minutes?

----------


## NickOdell

> is that average time on site 4:57 minutes?


That would be great if it is, which it looks like it is 

Also, I see you got the pledge thing on the forums! That's great! Will they move it to the top once the EoQ Push is over? 
We just need to get it on the DailyPaul to have it on the biggest Ron Paul sites now!

----------


## mport1

> I know these facebook pages have already started to get behind the moneybomb: 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ronpauldotcom
> http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12
> 
> We need to try to get in contact with all of the pages listed at the beginning of this thread to make this truly succcessful.


Does somebody have the time to compile all the biggest Ron Paul pages/groups?  Then we can divide the list and assign who messages each one.

----------


## NickOdell

> Does somebody have the time to compile all the biggest Ron Paul pages/groups?  Then we can divide the list and assign who messages each one.


There is a list on the first page of this thread. I just don't know how we are going to contact the admins. Facebook pages generally don't list contact info.

----------


## dusman

> That would be great if it is, which it looks like it is 
> 
> Also, I see you got the pledge thing on the forums! That's great! Will they move it to the top once the EoQ Push is over? 
> We just need to get it on the DailyPaul to have it on the biggest Ron Paul sites now!


Yep it is up to that now. That is great, as that means that people are engaging with the web site for a bit. At least watching videos and such. 

I'm hoping these sites will put it up on the top after the Q3 Push for money. It will help to have the widgets easily accessible.. which I'm working on right now.

----------


## NickOdell

> Yep it is up to that now. That is great, as that means that people are engaging with the web site for a bit. At least watching videos and such. 
> 
> I'm hoping these sites will put it up on the top after the Q3 Push for money. It will help to have the widgets easily accessible.. which I'm working on right now.


Awesome. You are doing great work! 

Now if only we could figure out how we are going to get all these Facebook pages helping...

----------


## qwerty

> Other stats worth noting: 
> 
> 52k visits, with 40k being unique in past week.


This is so encouraging! I would like to see that more often! 

Who knows how many pledges we really have!!!

It´s hard for me too sleep and my girlfriend is complaining me for beeing to much on the computer but what can i do ? I´m hooked on this!

I am on my way to comment atleast 200 youtube videos now! 


HOW MANY PLEDGED ON FACEBOOK ?

----------


## trey4sports

we've eclipsed +700 on Facebook for the day!

----------


## dusman

> This is so encouraging! I would like to see that more often! 
> 
> Who knows how many pledges we really have!!!
> 
> It´s hard for me too sleep and my girlfriend is complaining me for beeing to much on the computer but what can i do ? I´m hooked on this!
> 
> I am on my way to comment atleast 200 youtube videos now!


Yep, I deal with that daily. lol. I just tell her, well if she would get into the Revolution, then she could enjoy the fun with me.

----------


## dusman

> we've eclipsed +700 on Facebook for the day!


Nice. That's just about at the pace we need it to go and I imagine it will only grow faster.

----------


## smokemonsc

Guys - another cool metric is the "awaiting reply".  Even if only 10% of those sign up, that's an extra 5k pledges as there's been over 50,000 invites so far.  Can't wait to see it in a week

----------


## JVParkour

I just posted to the NC for Ron Paul FB page. I am an Admin, so it looks official.

----------


## NickOdell

Haha, just got the 5th comment on Ron's picture he just posted.  

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

But really, I think we need to focus on getting the Ron Paul facebook fan pages in on this. Anyone have any ideas on how to get them involved? Its just contacting them that is the problem.

----------


## qwerty

> Completely agree.  I can see us netting ~$4M or so, and that is a MAJOR accomplishment.  But there is certainly the possibility for an even bigger day, especially if we can continue to spread the word.  Who knows what will happen once the campaign starts pushing for this in October. I get the feeling that when the day comes, and the event trends on twitter, catches fire on facebook/drudge/huffpo/etc even more will donate.


Sorry but i don´t see any use for this speculation.

The truth is that that we have done the best job ever to promote this moneybomb and we have over 20 days left to still do that.

Sky is the limit for this! It´s up to ALL OF US!

----------


## dusman

> Does somebody have the time to compile all the biggest Ron Paul pages/groups?  Then we can divide the list and assign who messages each one.


I agree, we should do this. It's important to see if we can get them to add the Pledge App onto their pages too. http://www.facebook.com/apps/applica...79191585490788

----------


## trey4sports

> Nice. That's just about at the pace we need it to go and I imagine it will only grow faster.


i'm worried about saturation. The largest facebook "attending" count we've had for a moneybomb (before the moneybomb took place) was around 8,000 i believe. I wonder if we'll start to plateu around that point. I think that we'll grow steadily up until 15,000 or so on Facebook and then it will probably become more and more difficult and we will have to start targetting groups and making different kind of pitches. 15,000 is purely speculative though, just my own guess.

----------


## Sentinelrv

New record for today, 701 attendees!

*Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)
Sep 26 - 3,870 (+557)
Sep 27 - 4,571 (+701)*
Sep 28 - ?
Sep 29 - ?
Sep 30 - ?
Oct 01 - ?
Oct 02 - ?
Oct 03 - ?
Oct 04 - ?
Oct 05 - ?
Oct 06 - ?
Oct 07 - ?
Oct 08 - ?
Oct 09 - ?
Oct 10 - ?
Oct 11 - ?
Oct 12 - ?
Oct 13 - ?
Oct 14 - ?
Oct 15 - ?
Oct 16 - ?
Oct 17 - ?
Oct 18 - ?
Oct 19 - ?

----------


## NickOdell

> I just posted to the NC for Ron Paul FB page. I am an Admin, so it looks official.


Great! Any advice on how we may get the other fan pages involved?

----------


## qwerty

> I just posted to the NC for Ron Paul FB page. I am an Admin, so it looks official.


Nice! Do you know other admins from other Ron Paul pages ?

----------


## dusman

> i'm worried about saturation. The largest facebook "attending" count we've had for a moneybomb (before the moneybomb took place) was around 8,000 i believe. I wonder if we'll start to plateu around that point. I think that we'll grow steadily up until 15,000 or so on Facebook and then it will probably become more and more difficult and we will have to start targetting groups and making different kind of pitches. 15,000 is purely speculative though, just my own guess.


The analytics seem to suggest this as well to a degree. However, let's also consider we've hardly EVER truly tapped into Ron Paul's support base with these moneybombs. I mean 60k subscribed in December 2007 is nothing. I'm sure we have 250k who would donate. 

I don't think the other moneybombs have been benefited by the efforts this one is getting. We should factor that into it as well.

----------


## justatrey

Wow nice work everyone! I managed to invite another 50 or so today, stressing that no donation is too small. 

Nothing wrong with guilt tripping people into attending, right? 

"Less than 1% of supporters donated to the last moneybomb. Can't you come up with just $1 for the good doctor by October 19th"?

----------


## qwerty

My five cents!

I was there on NOV 5th and Dec 16th and many others(doing the same thing as now)... 

And believe we really see the potential to make this event biggest ever. There are so much going on and just waiting for the campaign to help this...

I really mean it, SKY IS THE LIMIT FOR US NOW! No use to speculate or guess, it´s up to us the grassroot! Harder we work more we get, we have the best supporters ever and it´s all about to getting the word out!


Ps. don´t compare this to some earlier moneybomb this year, we are promoting this LOT harder...

*i encourage everybody to go to Ron Paul or liberty event with the flyers...contacting offline people is the most important thing now cause we have so many working online and 99% from the Ron Paul event will donate!*

Now off to promote!

----------


## NickOdell

> My five cents!
> 
> Iwas there on NOV 5th and Dec 16th and many others(doing the same thing as now)... 
> 
> And believe we really see the potential to make this event biggest ever. There are so much going on and just waiting for the campaign to help this...
> 
> I really mean it, SKY IS THE LIMIT FOR US NOW! No use to speculate or guess, it´s up to us the grassroot! Harder we work more we get, we have the best supporters ever and it´s all about to getting the word out!


I agree with this. No use in sitting around predicting and speculating when you can be recruiting people!

----------


## JVParkour

> Great! Any advice on how we may get the other fan pages involved?


Contact Gage and Tkubic. They played a key role in setting them all up, and I think Gage is an admin of every single state.

----------


## jordie

> Manual facebook messaging the day before/of?





> The creator of an event can send out a mass-message, correct?


Nope! Once you get past 1000 or so people Facebook prevents you from mass-messaging everyone. But doesn't matter, the point of the Facebook event is that on the day, the "Event" will be right on their Facebook.com page, telling them the event is on that day. So in effect they're being alerted. The *best* thing about this though is that all those who are 'awaiting reply' still have the event in their list and they are still notified on the day that the event is on! So Yes, we have 4,500 people 'attending' but we also have another 50,000 people that will still see the event ON THE DAY.

----------


## dusman

> Contact Gage and Tkubic. They played a key role in setting them all up, and I think Gage is an admin of every single state.


Interesting. We'll have to get in touch with him. 

Would you mind adding the Pledge App to your page? http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=179191585490788

If you need help just let me know!

----------


## jordie

> Yep it is up to that now. That is great, as that means that people are engaging with the web site for a bit. At least watching videos and such. 
> 
> I'm hoping these sites will put it up on the top after the Q3 Push for money. It will help to have the widgets easily accessible.. which I'm working on right now.


It'd be awesome if you could split test to see which video (in the primary position) would get more pledges

----------


## JVParkour

> Would you mind adding the Pledge App to your page? http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=179191585490788
> 
> If you need help just let me know!


What is the best way? I can add a link, but is that what you are looking for?

----------


## jordie

Facebook Ads Stats update:


Date - Clicks - Ad Views
Sep 19 - 3 - 17,229 (first ad)
Sep 20 - 7 - 6,606 (second ad launched)
Sep 21 - 39 - 29,273 (third ad launched, most effective so far)
Sep 22 - 139 - 53,566 (budget temporarily increased for debate night)
Sep 23 - 77 - 14,645 (third ad launched, using graphics from first page of this thread)
Sep 24 - 76 - 20,068
Sep 25 - 160 - 51,379 (Budget was upped too much accidentally)
Sep 26 - 281 - 137,251 (Significantly increased budget to coincide with the Daily Show. 167 clicks to the website, the rest to the FB event page) 
Sep 27 - 138 - 29,863 (budget decreased again, but awesome click through rates)

----------


## dusman

> What is the best way? I can add a link, but is that what you are looking for?


Sorry for the vagueness. 

If you go to that app page, you'll see a link on the left-hand side that says "Add This To Your Page". If you do that, it will put it in your tab links. 

Here is an example:
http://www.facebook.com/BlackThisOut...79191585490788

----------


## JVParkour

Done. Just so you know, groups that do this need to go into the settings and change the name of the app or else it will just say "Donate." Take a look at our page to see how it is changed. http://www.facebook.com/RP2012NC

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, is the popup working on the website yet? I'm not sure because I already pledged. I think Justin said he was making up new flyers to hand out, so once they're done, we would need a place on the website to prominently display them. I suggest adding them to the social networking popup after people pledge.

Also, if you don't remember, I also mentioned that I think we should write up a promotion guide and link it in this area also, that way everybody will be able to know the best ways of marketing this event. Rather than simple commenting, there are promotion methods to get many more people exposed to this event. We just need to let people know what those methods are through a promotion guide. I've been starting to work on something on the first post, but I'll need to add a lot more to it.

----------


## qwerty

> Contact Gage and Tkubic. They played a key role in setting them all up, and I think Gage is an admin of every single state.


I´m talking with Gage right now...

----------


## qwerty

> Dusman, is the popup working on the website yet? I'm not sure because I already pledged. I think Justin said he was making up new flyers to hand out, so once they're done, we would need a place on the website to prominently display them. I suggest adding them to the social networking popup after people pledge.
> 
> Also, if you don't remember, I also mentioned that I think we should write up a promotion guide and link it in this area also, that way everybody will be able to know the best ways of marketing this event. Rather than simple commenting, there are promotion methods to get many more people exposed to this event. We just need to let people know what those methods are through a promotion guide.


i agree, we need the flyers to the site... that´s a GREAT idea!

----------


## JVParkour

> I´m talking with Gage right now...


Perfect. I have a good memory for random things, and I remembered he was setting up 50 earlier this year. If you need any other help, let me know. I am going to bed, but will be back tomorrow.

----------


## WD-NY

> Remember all of the people who pledged in 07 were people who gave their e-mail addresses and received e-mails prior to and on event day. I think we can hit 4-6 mil if we can get the 25k pledges on the BTO site vs FB.


Yep. This is why mailchimp integration with the blackthisout.com form is so key. Bummed we missed out on the 700+ who pledged today - i have the account and v1.0 of the opt-in/confirmation emails all set - just waiting for Dusman to give the go ahead before cashing in a coupon I have that will cover the cost.

----------


## JVParkour

I am so pumped. WE CANNOT BE SILENCED. I don't think anything has gotten this much grassroots steam this early in a while. 
\

----------


## jordie

Hey guys,

I might wrap up my Facebook Ads because I'm out of cash. I have some of my own money that I now want to try out on StumbleUpon. My reason for this is if it's successful it's perpetual, in that if I pay for a bunch of people to 'stumble' on the site AND they click 'I like it' on their Stumbleupon browser bar, then it'll start sending other people to the page for free! To be honest, I think StumbleUpon played a BIG role in the 07 moneybombs (it's certainly how I found out about them and about the good doctor, too!).

So I'm throwing $30 into a campaign, this should supposedly throw 300 people at the website and hopefully get a good response and get even more to visit!

@dusman You around? If you know how to create a tracking URL in Google Analytics, throw it my way and I'll use it on the StumbleUpon campaign, we can then see how conversions go.

----------


## qwerty

Gage is agreeing to help us after the end of quarter push! Cool guy!

I think his efforts will give bto a nice boost!

----------


## qwerty

someone could try calling to some Ron Paul friendly radio station ?

Alex jones ? Peter Schiff ? Lew Rockwell ?

also it would nice to get more widgets up to other Ron Paul sites.

Lot of new people with little effort...or give me a e-mail to send ?

----------


## Birdlady

I emailed Alex Jones a few days ago about the money bomb. This is right up his alley to be honest.

----------


## qwerty

One thing is a fact if we have ovet 50k of people visited that site, we have lot more people donating than current numbers show!

Most of the people won´t pledge the e-mail pledge or facebook pledge! This is a fact from earlier MB´s!

----------


## NickOdell

> Gage is agreeing to help us after the end of quarter push! Cool guy!
> 
> I think his efforts will give bto a nice boost!


Great! Thanks for doing that. Gage is awesome. 




> I emailed Alex Jones a few days ago about the money bomb. This is right up his alley to be honest.


Yeah, if we get Alex on board that would be huge. He has a very decent sized following. I'll try and remember to contacts him tomorrow when I can get on a computer, iPhone isn't the best to type with.

----------


## qwerty

> Yep, I deal with that daily. lol. I just tell her, well if she would get into the Revolution, then she could enjoy the fun with me.


It´s much more difficult to me to explain this cause i´m not even american!

I´m doing this cause i honestly think that Ron Paul could change the world by setting a good example!

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, is the popup working on the website yet? I'm not sure because I already pledged. I think Justin said he was making up new flyers to hand out, so once they're done, we would need a place on the website to prominently display them. I suggest adding them to the social networking popup after people pledge.
> 
> Also, if you don't remember, I also mentioned that I think we should write up a promotion guide and link it in this area also, that way everybody will be able to know the best ways of marketing this event. Rather than simple commenting, there are promotion methods to get many more people exposed to this event. We just need to let people know what those methods are through a promotion guide. I've been starting to work on something on the first post, but I'll need to add a lot more to it.


Yes, I intend to add these. I'm working on the popup right now. 

Do you mind helping me lay out a general strategy? I have a Twitter strategy in motion already. I haven't touched it recently, but it has a lot of potential, but just needs people to get involved in it. 

http://www.blackthisout.com/index.php?id=5

Basically these 82 followers have access to the 58k feeds as a group.

This tool is pretty awesome. It counts how many feeds are accessible from those following the @rptweeps account. We can use this to identify self-declared Conservatives, Republicans, Ron Paul Supporters, etc. We can even geolocate most of them, for example we can pinpoint about a dozen Indianapolis Conservatives on Twitter. If we had a few thousand Ron Paul supporters following the account, we would be able to realize a utility that no other campaign has access to and it would be purely grassroots and accessible to everyone. 

With this.. maybe we wanted to promote an upcoming event in Chicago. You could mobilize a few thousand Ron Paul supporters to follow all the Conservatives in Chicago and on the day of the event, they'll be wondering why in the world so many people in their feed are getting excited about this event. It will appear pretty natural if done right and would be a great tool for hype. Where one person has merely seconds to make an impression with a tweet, a few hundred in the same feed doing it makes for an interesting show!

Here is the post for this strategy: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...59#post3535159

Anyways, I better get back to this stuff.

----------


## MJU1983

> It´s much more difficult to me to explain this cause i´m not even american!
> 
> I´m doing this cause i honestly think that Ron Paul could change the world by setting a good example!


Where are you in Europe?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Promotion needs to pick up.

----------


## RonPaulFever

Props to whomever thought of the "black yourself out" idea.  That was a stroke of genius!

----------


## qwerty

> Where are you in Europe?


Nothern Europe... 

Btw, no polar bears here! 

Planning to visit Usa soon and maybe meeting Ron Paul if it´s possible!

----------


## jordie

ignore

----------


## Sentinelrv

I'm trying to post a copy and paste message in the first post that people can use to send to YouTube video creators. The message has a link in it, but the forum keeps shortening the link and making it clickable. How do I prevent this from happening so people can just copy the entire message without the link being shortened? I'm worried people will copy and paste the message, but the link will not work because it isn't full length. For example, look how it gets shortened here...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

----------


## justinpagewood

I think once the Q3 Push is over on September 30th, a lot more attention will be given to BTO.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Here is the message I'm trying to post. People will be able to copy and paste it and send it to anybody on YouTube. This will get video uploaders on YouTube all aligned on promoting the money bomb. I'm seeing too many videos uploaded that don't even mention it. Instead, they're wasting perfect opportunities to advertise it.

EDIT: I udpated this quote to reflect the changes I speak about in the next post.




> Hey, I was wondering if you could do us a huge favor. I'm helping out to organize for the Oct 19th Black This Out Money Bomb...
> 
> www.BlackThisOut.com
> 
> I'm sure you've probably heard of it by now because the event has been exploding all over the internet and has started to take on a life of its own. We already have over 6,000 pledges on the official money bomb website and the Facebook event and every day the rate of pledges is increasing. Pretty soon we will be adding thousands of people a day. Our goal is to raise $6,000,000 for Ron Paul and with our early momentum, it is very possible we will achieve this goal, but ONLY with your help. I wanted to write you to ask if you could do a couple things from now on that would guarantee people get maximum exposure to this event. Here they are...
> 
> 1. Add an annotation on all your current and future Ron Paul videos up until Oct 19th mentioning the money bomb and listing the website. In my opinion, the best place to add the annotation would be the beginning of the video to guarantee as many people get to see the message as possible. Remember, not everyone finishes watching a video all the way to the end. Adding the message to the beginning will guarantee they see it. If you don't know how to add an annotation to your video, check out this tutorial...
> 
> http://youtu.be/O46Lfz4ekH0
> ...

----------


## Sentinelrv

Nevermind, I just linked a YouTube video instead with a shorter link. But please, everyone here start doing this. Check the first post under the "How to Promote" section. That is where the generic message is located that you can copy and paste. This sounds like a job Qwerty would love to do. No need to worry about your English because it's a pre-written message. This is much more effective than leaving YouTube comments, but don't stop doing that either. If we got many people on YouTube to start doing these three things, Black This Out will take over the website! Tell everyone you can to start doing this and link them to this thread and point them to the copy and paste message.

----------


## qwerty

> Nevermind, I just linked a YouTube video instead with a shorter link. But please, everyone here start doing this. Check the first post under the "How to Promote" section. That is where the generic message is located that you can copy and paste. This sounds like a job Qwerty would love to do. No need to worry about your English because it's a pre-written message. This is much more effective than leaving YouTube comments, but don't stop doing that either. If we got many people on YouTube to start doing these three things, Black This Out will take over the website! Tell everyone you can to start doing this and link them to this thread and point them to the copy and paste message.


I start doing it...i just got back from the gym and i have few hours before work! 

It think we need little bit of organising that we do everything we can and don´t forget anything.

For example i can´t handout flyers but i can hit youtube hard. You know what i mean...


Ps. i will sent that message to 50-100 channel now!

----------


## eaglesfan48

Great work Sentinel, those are some good guidelines.

I've been commenting on videos like a mad man over the past 4 days. Today I finally uploaded some Ron Paul videos, added annotations, and put all the proper links for the money bomb in the descriptions.

Big props to qwerty and his work with youtube, I've seen his comments all over the place.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Ps. i will sent that message to 50-100 channel now!


Wow, that's just what we need. Good work! Doing this, we can get everybody on YouTube working to promote this instead of us having to do all the work ourselves. Just remember to PM that message to the person so you can make sure they receive it. If you just leave it as a comment on their video, they probably won't see it.

----------


## qwerty

> Wow, that's just what we need. Good work! Doing this, we can get everybody on YouTube working to promote this instead of us having to do all the work ourselves. Just remember to PM that message to the person so you can make sure they receive it. If you just leave it as a comment on their video, they probably won't see it.


I PM it. Can´s send anymore reached somekind of limit. Need to wait until Youtube gives me to PM more...




> Big props to qwerty and his work with youtube, I've seen his comments all over the place.


Thanks, i can´t do much more than tha..

----------


## dusman

In order to improve link friendliness, you can now use: 

http://www.blackthisout.com/fb 

This will forward users to the Facebook page. More importantly, I'm running analytics on that url, so I'll be able to start providing statistics on how your promotion is doing for both Facebook and the Web site.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I PM it. Can´s send anymore reached somekind of limit. Need to wait until Youtube gives me to PM more...


How many did you get to send out before you hit the limit? If this is the case, then I'd suggest only sending a PM to the people with the most views on a video.




> In order to improve link friendliness, you can now use: 
> 
> http://www.blackthisout.com/fb 
> 
> This will forward users to the Facebook page. More importantly, I'm running analytics on that url, so I'll be able to start providing statistics on how your promotion is doing for both Facebook and the Web site.


Very nice! Now we just need to get everybody to become aware of this. I'll change my links.

----------


## qwerty

Some flashback from the last campaigns moneybombs!

I WOULD LOVE THE GET THIS EDITED FOR BTO!





The 07 teaparty site is still up, http://www.teaparty07.com  and i would love too see it be done again in this campaign after BTO!

and some motivation!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Yes, I intend to add these. I'm working on the popup right now. 
> 
> Do you mind helping me lay out a general strategy? I have a Twitter strategy in motion already. I haven't touched it recently, but it has a lot of potential, but just needs people to get involved in it. 
> 
> http://www.blackthisout.com/index.php?id=5
> 
> Basically these 82 followers have access to the 58k feeds as a group.
> 
> This tool is pretty awesome. It counts how many feeds are accessible from those following the @rptweeps account. We can use this to identify self-declared Conservatives, Republicans, Ron Paul Supporters, etc. We can even geolocate most of them, for example we can pinpoint about a dozen Indianapolis Conservatives on Twitter. If we had a few thousand Ron Paul supporters following the account, we would be able to realize a utility that no other campaign has access to and it would be purely grassroots and accessible to everyone. 
> ...


 I'll have to look at this tomorrow, because right now I don't have the mental energy. I need to go to sleep. Plus, I've never used Twitter so I don't know anything about it. I'll try checking it out tomorrow though.

----------


## dusman

Ok, I have an initial start on a promotion page with details about how to promote. I'll be adding things here as we solidify our strategies.

http://www.blackthisout.com/promote.php

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Ok, I have an initial start on a promotion page with details about how to promote. I'll be adding things here as we solidify our strategies.
> 
> http://www.blackthisout.com/promote.php


Check out the first post for everything I have on YouTube promotion. I don't know if you want to add all that to the page, edit it, or come up with new stuff. I won't be back here until later in the day, so I'll join in the discussion then. It would be nice to have these strategies written out and ready To go for Oct 1st.

----------


## dusman

> Check out the first post for everything I have on YouTube promotion. I don't know if you want to add all that to the page, edit it, or come up with new stuff. I won't be back here until later in the day, so I'll join in the discussion then. It would be nice to have these strategies written out and ready To go for Oct 1st.


lol, you can't sleep.. like me. 

This is my last one for the night/morning. I gotta be up in another 3 hours! Whoops!

I'm going to go through your promotional stuff and try to break it down into bullet lists where possible to make it easy to follow. The page is live now at least, so we can start going a little wild with it if we want.

----------


## thomas-in-ky

I found the widget to be extremely helpful!!  Can you hook me up with some smaller widgets?  I added one to the bottom of my house blog, and would like to add one to the side bar and one appropriately sized for a blog post.

Thanks!

----------


## dusman

> I found the widget to be extremely helpful!!  Can you hook me up with some smaller widgets?  I added one to the bottom of my house blog, and would like to add one to the side bar and one appropriately sized for a blog post.
> 
> Thanks!


Thomas I have several variations on the way tomorrow!

----------


## AmberH

> I know these facebook pages have already started to get behind the moneybomb: 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ronpauldotcom
> http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12
> 
> We need to try to get in contact with all of the pages listed at the beginning of this thread to make this truly succcessful.



Yesterday I posted the link to BTO facebook event page on all of the pages. I'm getting notified on facebook that many of the pages "liked" the link. Many of the pages now have posted the link. Washington, Americans for Ron Paul ect

Some of the pages don't get a lot of activity so as more people see them, more people will start joining the event and sharing the link.

Sent Yesterday

    Mike Wagner likes your link on Pennsylvania for Ron Paul 2012's Wall. 11:34pm
    Eric D Foote likes your link on Kentucky for Ron Paul 2012's Wall. 8:04pm
    Paul Farris likes your link on Ron Paul's Republican Registration BOMB's Wall. 6:58pm
    Doughnut John commented on your link. 6:14pm
    Doughnut John likes your link on Massachusetts for Ron Paul 2012's Wall. 6:13pm
    Dan Johnson likes your link on Judge Andrew Napolitano's Wall. 4:14pm
    Americans for Ron Paul 2012 likes your link on their own Wall. 2:14pm
    Ryan Ford likes your link on Veterans for Ron Paul's Wall. 11:57am

Nimesh Perera commented on your link. 3:39am
Nimesh Perera and Washington for Ron Paul 2012 like your link on Washington for Ron Paul 2012's Wall. 3:39am

----------


## NickOdell

> Yesterday I posted the link to BTO facebook event page on all of the pages. I'm getting notified on facebook that many of the pages "liked" the link. Many of the pages now have posted the link. Washington, Americans for Ron Paul ect
> 
> Some of the pages don't get a lot of activity so as more people see them, more people will start joining the event and sharing the link.
> 
> Sent Yesterday
> 
>     Mike Wagner likes your link on Pennsylvania for Ron Paul 2012's Wall. 11:34pm
>     Eric D Foote likes your link on Kentucky for Ron Paul 2012's Wall. 8:04pm
>     Paul Farris likes your link on Ron Paul's Republican Registration BOMB's Wall. 6:58pm
> ...


Nice work. Yeah, this is probably how we will have to get the Facebook pages involved. At least all the pages we don't have contact with the administer.

----------


## justinpagewood

> In order to improve link friendliness, you can now use: 
> 
> http://www.blackthisout.com/fb 
> 
> This will forward users to the Facebook page. More importantly, I'm running analytics on that url, so I'll be able to start providing statistics on how your promotion is doing for both Facebook and the Web site.


Perfect

----------


## Crotale

> In order to improve link friendliness, you can now use: 
> 
> http://www.blackthisout.com/fb 
> 
> This will forward users to the Facebook page. More importantly, I'm running analytics on that url, so I'll be able to start providing statistics on how your promotion is doing for both Facebook and the Web site.


Nice

----------


## Steve-in-NY

I added the widget to www.ronpaulmyths.com today - I hope that helps.

----------


## ItsTime

Join the 3X Black This Out Donation Challenge!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...tion-Challenge!

"Vote" then bump the thread.

----------


## trey4sports

> I added the widget to www.ronpaulmyths.com today - I hope that helps.



Great, that will definitely help.

----------


## qwerty

Going to youtube to promote the event! 

Keep up the good work everybody! Everyday we must push harder and harder!


I really encourage people to do flyering in a good event where people know Ron!

----------


## ItsTime

Cards are in. Already getting PMs and moving some out today.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-GET-YOURS-NOW

----------


## trey4sports

+373 for the day. We need to kick $#@! up a notch if we're going to top yesterdays +701

----------


## qwerty

> +373 for the day. We need to kick $#@! up a notch if we're going to top yesterdays +701


Then kick!  I am kicking all the time!  about 50 videos commented....

Is anyone commenting Ron Paul related articles ? Can easily be found with www.news.google.com

----------


## InTradePro

> In order to improve link friendliness, you can now use: 
> 
> http://www.blackthisout.com/fb 
> 
> This will forward users to the Facebook page. More importantly, I'm running analytics on that url, so I'll be able to start providing statistics on how your promotion is doing for both Facebook and the Web site.


Can there be some similar ones for others? jordie is using facebooks ads and it would be helpful to track conversions, both going to bto on facebook and bto directly.

----------


## trey4sports

+400 for the day thus far.

----------


## harikaried

For those wondering, you can drop the www. off from www.blackthisout.com.

Makes it a few characters easier to link to

http://blackthisout.com/fb

----------


## dusman

> Can there be some similar ones for others? jordie is using facebooks ads and it would be helpful to track conversions, both going to bto on facebook and bto directly.


Yep, I just need to know what url they are pointing to and I can set them up and do analytics on them.

----------


## davidt!

> +373 for the day. We need to kick $#@! up a notch if we're going to top yesterdays +701


Just got home from work. Headed over to FB now then google to promote.

----------


## pauliticalfan

As long as people keep providing the numbers, I will continue to update this graph. I can make any visual changes suggested as well.

Does anyone have the stats for the actual number of website pledges as well? I can make a graph for that, too.

----------


## muzzled dogg

As a moderator of this forum I am pleading with you to please read matt's thread and stop promoting this until the 1st.

If we weren't running a liberty candidate I would close this thread right now

----------


## dusman

> As a moderator of this forum I am pleading with you to please read matt's thread and stop promoting this until the 1st.
> 
> If we weren't running a liberty candidate I would close this thread right now


Just because something is getting promoted, doesn't mean it is going to harm the campaign's efforts to raise money for the end of quarter. Sorry, but the campaign is more than capable of promoting the End of Quarter push. If our efforts here are undermining theirs.. then we have a far more serious problem on our hands. Please keep in mind this forum only represents maybe 1% of the entire Ron Paul base. So, relax and let everyone do what they need to in order to make all his events go big. 

Ultimately, the OWNER of this forum put the pledge widget up to promote this moneybomb, so I don't think this is a problem.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Just because something is getting promoted, doesn't mean it is going to harm the campaign's efforts to raise money for the end of quarter. Sorry, but the campaign is more than capable of promoting the End of Quarter push. If our efforts here are undermining theirs.. then we have a far more serious problem on our hands. Please keep in mind this forum only represents maybe 1% of the entire Ron Paul base. So, relax and let everyone do what they need to in order to make all his events go big. 
> 
> Ultimately, the OWNER of this forum put the pledge widget up to promote this moneybomb, so I don't think this is a problem.


Agreed. May I also remind people that four years ago, the November 5th money bomb and the Dec. 16th Tea Party money bomb were being promoted simultaneously, and were both tremendously successful. I think it does more harm to the campaign to try to slow the growing momentum of this money bomb. The campaign wants 1.5 million by the end of the quarter, and they seem to be on pace to get it.

----------


## trey4sports

> *Just because something is getting promoted, doesn't mean it is going to harm the campaign's efforts to raise money for the end of quarter.* Sorry, but the campaign is more than capable of promoting the End of Quarter push. If our efforts here are undermining theirs.. then we have a far more serious problem on our hands. Please keep in mind this forum only represents maybe 1% of the entire Ron Paul base. So, relax and let everyone do what they need to in order to make all his events go big. 
> 
> Ultimately, the OWNER of this forum put the pledge widget up to promote this moneybomb, so I don't think this is a problem.



agreed

----------


## dusman

> As long as people keep providing the numbers, I will continue to update this graph. I can make any visual changes suggested as well.
> 
> Does anyone have the stats for the actual number of website pledges as well? I can make a graph for that, too.


You can get the numbers from the web site. I'm going to start tracking this data to plot on a graph soon, so later on down the road.. maybe we can join this data somehow.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> You can get the numbers from the web site. I'm going to start tracking this data to plot on a graph soon, so later on down the road.. maybe we can join this data somehow.


I'm talking about day by day pledge increases. I guess we could always start with today if that doesn't exist anywhere.

----------


## dusman

> I'm talking about day by day pledge increases. I guess we could always start with today if that doesn't exist anywhere.


I'll hopefully have this somewhat ready by the end of this week.

----------


## jasonxe

Failure is not a Option! Woot, let's do this!

----------


## ItsTime

> As a moderator of this forum I am pleading with you to please read matt's thread and stop promoting this until the 1st.
> 
> If we weren't running a liberty candidate I would close this thread right now


Josh is promoting this as well and there is a banner on the bottom of this forum. Stopping this now would actually HURT the campaign.

----------


## muzzled dogg

Disagreed

This is the age of social media 

I am not asking you to tell everyone to stop

I am asking you to stop and start promoting this

If you all stop now then everyone else on Facebook will continue to promote bto

We couldn't if we tried break a trend but bto is proof that we can make one 

I'm asking you who are reading to stop and it wont hardly phase the progress

But your efforts redirected could turn this push into the six mill you want

----------


## muzzled dogg

But I'm done posting in this thread for a few days I can't afford to see it at the top

What you're doin is not hurting

I just feel like you help more by doing something else

----------


## eaglesfan48

> *Just because something is getting promoted, doesn't mean it is going to harm the campaign's efforts to raise money for the end of quarter*. Sorry, but the campaign is more than capable of promoting the End of Quarter push. If our efforts here are undermining theirs.. then we have a far more serious problem on our hands. Please keep in mind this forum only represents maybe 1% of the entire Ron Paul base. So, relax and let everyone do what they need to in order to make all his events go big. 
> 
> Ultimately, the OWNER of this forum put the pledge widget up to promote this moneybomb, so I don't think this is a problem.


Agreed. We are not going to win an election by going around and asking people to stop with their promotion and activism just because we want them to do something different. We are in the process of achieving something great with this, we are off to a booming start and momentum is picking up every day. Asking us to stop now is ridiculous, we are already chugging full steam ahead.

----------


## ItsTime

> Just because something is getting promoted, doesn't mean it is going to harm the campaign's efforts to raise money for the end of quarter. Sorry, but the campaign is more than capable of promoting the End of Quarter push. If our efforts here are undermining theirs.. then we have a far more serious problem on our hands. Please keep in mind this forum only represents maybe 1% of the entire Ron Paul base. So, relax and let everyone do what they need to in order to make all his events go big. 
> 
> Ultimately, the OWNER of this forum put the pledge widget up to promote this moneybomb, so I don't think this is a problem.


Exactly +rep.

----------


## dusman

> But I'm done posting in this thread for a few days I can't afford to see it at the top
> 
> What you're doin is not hurting
> 
> I just feel like you help more by doing something else


Sorry shem. As a marketing professional, I have to strongly disagree with what you are suggesting. 

What you should actually do is organize a thread to promote the End of Quarter push and I'm sure you will find dozens of supporters ready to help. As for me, I intend to donate to this End of Quarter push, but my efforts are laser focused on BTO and will be until it's done.

----------


## davidt!

> But I'm done posting in this thread for a few days I can't afford to see it at the top
> 
> What you're doin is not hurting
> 
> I just feel like you help more by doing something else


Would it help more if we all just sat around posting in all of the other threads here that are totally unrelated to EOQP or BTO like 90% of the rest of this forum is doing? 

How is sitting around posting in threads like "Jack Cafferty wants to see Ron Paul and Chris Christie on a presidential ticket together" or "VP talk is foolish, but while we are at it..." gonna help either EOQP or BTO?  

And for the record I have been promoting both the EOQP and BTO today.

----------


## dusman

> Would it help more if we all just sat around posting in all of the other threads here that are totally unrelated to EOQP and BTO like 90% of the rest of this forum is doing? 
> 
> How is sitting around posting in threads like "Jack Cafferty wants to see Ron Paul and Chris Christie on a presidential ticket together" or "VP talk is foolish, but while we are at it..." gonna help either EOQP or BTO?  
> 
> And for the record I have been promoting both the EOQP and BTO today.


Good point.

----------


## NickOdell

> Sorry shem. As a marketing professional, I have to strongly disagree with what you are suggesting. 
> 
> What you should actually do is organize a thread to promote the End of Quarter push and I'm sure you will find dozens of supporters ready to help. As for me, I intend to donate to this End of Quarter push, but my efforts are laser focused on BTO and will be until it's done.


You're exactly right. And there will likely be a big surge of donations on September 30th. I'm waiting until the 30th to donate and I know others are as well. 

Creating another thread is a good idea.

----------


## ItsTime

You can tell people it is a bad marketing strategy to stop now and they wont care. They don't get what we took the time to create and the momentum we have built. They think you can turn this off and on like a light switch. It is not that easy or the other moneybombs would have been bigger.

----------


## KingNothing

Hey, calm down folks.

What does Ron say when people ask him what they should do to help the campaign? "Whatever you want."  The Paul camp wants money now, and that is completely understandable.  So, if you want to help them out prior to Oct 1, do it.  If you want to hold off for the money bomb, do it.

There are millions of Paul supporters and tens of thousands of donors.  We don't all have to be on the same page.  Do what you think is best.

----------


## jordie

Facebook Ads are rolling again after a rather generous donation. It's good because I got them to a good efficiency I think. Between $0.06 to $0.20 CPC.

StumbleUpon ads have sent 130 people but it's not as effective as I hoped, people aren't giving the page a thumbs up/'I like it' to spread through free stumbles :/

----------


## Birdlady

I don't like being guilt tripped into pushing an event. We don't need every single person on this forum to push either event and honestly it is best that many people are doing different things. 

No offense to the campaign, but I have had no intentions of pushing a deadline they have known about forever. This is where they need to show their strengths in the "traditional campaigning methods". If a group of grassroots feels the desire to push the End of the quarter, then that is great. I'm not going into their threads and crapping on them like what is happening to the BTO threads. I'll be sure to remember who you all were... 

I'm in a b*tchy mood today, so...yeah.

----------


## trey4sports

> Facebook Ads are rolling again after a rather generous donation. It's good because I got them to a good efficiency I think. Between $0.06 to $0.20 CPC.
> 
> StumbleUpon ads have sent 130 people but it's not as effective as I hoped, people aren't giving the page a thumbs up/'I like it' to spread through free stumbles :/


NICE! That's some cheap clicks. How well is the traffic converting? Are they being sent to the plege site?




> I don't like being guilt tripped into pushing an event. We don't need every single person on this forum to push either event and honestly it is best that many people are doing different things. 
> 
> No offense to the campaign, but I have had no intentions of pushing a deadline they have known about forever. This is where they need to show their strengths in the "traditional campaigning methods". If a group of grassroots feels the desire to push the End of the quarter, then that is great. I'm not going into their threads and crapping on them like what is happening to the BTO threads. I'll be sure to remember who you all were... 
> 
> I'm in a b*tchy mood today, so...yeah.


don't sweat it. I think we'll hit 1.5 million for the end of quarter and i think we'll get a big, big day on Oct. 19th.

----------


## ItsTime

> Facebook Ads are rolling again after a rather generous donation. It's good because I got them to a good efficiency I think. Between $0.06 to $0.20 CPC.
> 
> StumbleUpon ads have sent 130 people but it's not as effective as I hoped, people aren't giving the page a thumbs up/'I like it' to spread through free stumbles :/


PMed you

----------


## NickOdell

Yes! I was successful in getting rp2012.org to help with this when I spoke with their main organizer the other day.  

Check out the email they just sent: 




> Conference Call: September 28th, 9:00PM Eastern
> Is this email not displaying correctly?
> View it in your browser.
> 
> 
> Upcoming Events: 
> 
> 
> October 10th:
> ...

----------


## dusman

> Yes! I was successful in getting rp2012.org to help with this when I spoke with their main organizer the other day.  
> 
> Check out the email they just sent:


Awesome! How big is their mailing list?

----------


## NickOdell

> Awesome! How big is their mailing list?


Don't have a number for ya, but I'd imagine its fairly decent sized. 
They were the group doing a lot of the phone banking before Ames, and if I remember correctly there was a pretty large number of people who were involved with that and thus gave their email when signing up.

----------


## jordie

> Yep, I just need to know what url they are pointing to and I can set them up and do analytics on them.


Already told you  

They're hitting http://www.blackthisout.com/?s=fb

You should be able to track conversions with that. If you would prefer me to use another url, e.g. http://www.blackthisout.com/fbads Let me know, and if you need to set anything up first or whether I should just start using it.

----------


## Eric21ND

Looks we just broke the 5000 attending mark, great work people!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Originally Posted by Sentinelrv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dusman
> ...


Has anything been done with this yet? I think we should start laying out some strategies here to include on Dusman's promotion page. The sooner we get this page updated with information, the sooner we can start linking people to it and getting everybody on board.

----------


## trey4sports

+532 for the day so far.

----------


## NickOdell

> +532 for the day so far.


Not bad not bad. It would be hard to break our record every day. 

Going to spend the rest of the evening working on this, now that I finally finished the longest calculus assignment ever.

----------


## reduen

> Just because something is getting promoted, doesn't mean it is going to harm the campaign's efforts to raise money for the end of quarter. Sorry, but the campaign is more than capable of promoting the End of Quarter push. If our efforts here are undermining theirs.. then we have a far more serious problem on our hands. Please keep in mind this forum only represents maybe 1% of the entire Ron Paul base. So, relax and let everyone do what they need to in order to make all his events go big. 
> 
> Ultimately, the OWNER of this forum put the pledge widget up to promote this moneybomb, so I don't think this is a problem.


Agreed! 

If the EOQ Push is a failure, it will not be the fault of those of us pushing the Black This Out event.... Sorry but to say that is just lame moderator or not....

----------


## MJU1983

What in the world does “BLACK THIS OUT” mean?

----------


## NickOdell

edit: I'm such a dork. He's a member of these forums. Nevermind my post.

----------


## MJU1983

> What in the world does BLACK THIS OUT mean?


^^ Turned into a Tweet: http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/119254695628914688

----------


## reduen

> What in the world does “BLACK THIS OUT” mean?


Nice....!

----------


## Sentinelrv

I sent that pre-scripted message to somebody on Youtube about helping to spread the message and I got this reply back...




> Ron Paul said it the best. You do whatever you want to do. If Ron Paul inspire people, people would donate voluntarily. All I have to do is to spread the message. No, I don't want to vouch for donation because i think it is counter productive and would annoy people.


Here is my response... Feel free to alter it and use it if you encounter resistance...




> Sure, you can do what you'd like to spread the message. I'm simply asking for people's help in spreading the word about the money bomb. You don't even have to ask people to pledge or donate. The purpose of a money bomb is to make as many people aware of the event as possible. Without that promotion, we can't raise significant amounts of money for the campaign. Let me explain something I think you're missing though.
> 
> Many campaigns throw fundraising dinners for rich people. Why don't the campaigns just let people donate at their own discretion? Why do they need to invite people to these fundraisers in the first place? There is a psychological effect that takes place in humans when they're around other people that are donating large sums of money. This effect makes a person less resistant to giving up their own money and increases the likelihood that they'll join in the fundraising themselves. The same psychological effect applies to an online money bomb. People who had no intention of donating, people that only wanted to watch the ticker go up will find themselves less resistant to giving up their own cash, and they'll eventually join in the money bomb themselves.
> 
> You mentioned in your reply that people should just voluntarily donate whenever they want and that's true. They can and should do that, but many are the types of people that do not donate to politicians or campaigns. They won't just voluntarily donate to the campaign without a good reason to. These are the types of people we are reaching out to with these money bombs. We need fun events like this in order to motivate people and get them involved. A money bomb makes it easier for a person to open up and donate along with everyone else.
> 
> Without motivating and involving them in a money bomb, these people would have never donated to the campaign. Our goal in this is to make as many people aware of the event as possible, not to tell them what to do with their own money. Let them make that decision for themselves, but they can't have the chance to make that decision if they don't even know the money bomb is taking place. That's what the purpose of my original message was to you, just to convince you in helping us make people aware of the event. You don't have to tell people to pledge or donate, but it would be nice if you could at least help make people aware that there is an event taking place on the 19th.
> 
> Like I said, you can do whatever you'd like to spread the message. I just wanted to explain why I thought this was important to do. I won't bother you about this anymore, but thank you for replying back.

----------


## trey4sports

+560 for the day, nice job guys. Little bit of a pullback from +702 but that's ok. I'll be able to put in more time tomorrow.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Yes, I'm going to take a guess and say that the lower number is because of the end of the quarter push. It might be like this until the 30th. But after that, there will be nothing to distract attention away from promotion.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Updated graph style and tally for the day.

----------


## davidt!

> What in the world does BLACK THIS OUT mean?


Great article! Kinda deserves it's own thread.

----------


## mport1

> Updated graph style and tally for the day.


Can you add a trend line to 10/19?  Something like the average of the past few days or something.  It would be good to know what we are on pace for.

----------


## Suzu

> Tired of the media's bias toward Ron Paul? Donate to the Black THIS Out Moneybomb on October 19th, 2011! Pledge online at http://www.blackthisout.com


I do not think the media are biased *toward* Ron Paul. I think the bias is *against* him.

----------


## jordie

FB Ad stats

Date - Clicks - Ad Views
Sep 19 - 3 - 17,229 (first ad)
Sep 20 - 7 - 6,606 (second ad launched)
Sep 21 - 39 - 29,273 (third ad launched, most effective so far)
Sep 22 - 139 - 53,566 (budget temporarily increased for debate night)
Sep 23 - 77 - 14,645 (third ad launched, using graphics from first page of this thread)
Sep 24 - 76 - 20,068
Sep 25 - 160 - 51,379 (Budget was upped too much accidentally)
Sep 26 - 281 - 137,251 (Significantly increased budget to coincide with the Daily Show. 167 clicks to the website, the rest to the FB event page)
Sep 27 - 138 - 29,863 (budget decreased again, but awesome click through rates) 
Sep 28 - 71 - 25,031 (click through rate not so high)

The daily show people are expensive! Might stop displaying those ads now and just concentrate on existing Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> The daily show people are expensive! Might stop displaying those ads now and just concentrate on existing Ron Paul supporters.


That is probably best, especially if The Daily Show targets are expensive. The 48 hours afterwards were the most important hours to hit The Daily Show targets while it was fresh in everyone's mind.

----------


## qwerty

off to promote this event to youtube!

----------


## NickOdell

I just spoke with Aaron of iroots.org. He will have the widget up tomorrow

----------


## qwerty

What about revolution pac ? anyone contacting them ?

i posted the info to infowars forum and topic has 1400 views so far. updating it wiht the pledges daily!

----------


## dusman

> I do not think the media are biased *toward* Ron Paul. I think the bias is *against* him.


Hm, good point. This is the Twitter message, right?

----------


## NickOdell

> What about revolution pac ? anyone contacting them ?
> 
> i posted the info to infowars forum and topic has 1400 views so far. updating it wiht the pledges daily!


Can rev PAC legally help with this? I thought they couldn't do direct campaign stuff? 
We need to get Tom Woods on board if they can help.

----------


## qwerty

> Can rev PAC legally help with this? I thought they couldn't do direct campaign stuff? 
> We need to get Tom Woods on board if they can help.


Honestly don´t know but you can allways contact them...they know th answer! 




BTW vote this up in reddit now! So cool!

http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/...this_out_mean/

----------


## qwerty

Dusman, give us daily some info about the visitors of the official site! It´s important and interesting! 

I bet that atleast half of the people who will donate, won´t pledge in anyway...that´s why it matters!

----------


## qwerty

We have to get flyers here now, http://blackthisout.com/promote.php!!!

we need the OFFLINE people also for the event!!!! We need the get as many flyers out there as possible!

----------


## qwerty

This is early for this but i say it...I think we should decide the next moneybomb (after BTO) early and make a page for it that we can use the BTO facebook event to promote it. Start like week before the oct 19th advertising the next one on the facebook page & event & twitter. 

I think we could have two major moneybombs this year!

November veterans day!

December tea party!

Tea party we must do to show who´s the real tea party candidate!

----------


## Javu

> This is early for this but i say it...I think we should decide the next moneybomb (after BTO) early and make a page for it that we can use the BTO facebook event to promote it. Start like week before the oct 19th advertising the next one on the facebook page & event & twitter. 
> 
> I think we could have two major moneybombs this year!
> 
> November veterans day!
> 
> December tea party!
> 
> Tea party we must do to show who´s the real tea party candidate!


Wait till BTO is over before planning anything else. When you plan multiple events at the same time, people begin to view the events as simply one of many, as opposed to "the big event". We need to make sure that once the PUSH is over that BTO is our sole focus until after oct 19th.

There is still WAY more that can be done to expand upon the BTO moneybomb. The blacking out meme was a nice tough but we still need to do a LOT more if we are going to be even remotely as successful as the Nov. 5th moneybomb from four years ago. Enthusiasm around here simply isn't as large as it was then, and though we have learned many lessons over the last four years, there is still much ground to be covered in expanding our base and getting people motivated.

Four years ago, Ron Paul was the "hip" Republican candidate for people to vote for. As such, it was a lot easier for people to adamantly follow the campaign and contribute at every available opportunity. Now he is simply the candidate that many people agree with but are simply so disgusted with the system that they don't feel like going through the same attachment that they did in the 08 campaign. People don't like to get burnt, and the poor results from 08 have definitely disenfranchised a lot of people from getting attached again this cycle.

Case in point, we need to find a way to reattach people to the Ron Paul campaign so that our grassroots efforts can be given new life, resources, and ideas. BTO is the only visible means of accomplishing this and we need to make sure we do everything we can to make the most out of it. This means focusing on no other moneybombs besides BTO and expanding upon the ideas already in place. BTO needs to be this years "Nov 5th moneybomb" that will serve as a catalyst for the rest of the campaign. 

I cannot stress this enough, BTO is the most important moneybomb this year and the survival of the campaign is dependent upon its success.

----------


## jordie

> I cannot stress this enough, BTO is the most important moneybomb this year and the survival of the campaign is dependent upon its success.


My thoughts exactly. This moneybomb *cannot* fail, it is critical that it is a success for a number of reasons; to show the campaign has momentum, to shove the theme of the moneybomb in the media's face, to show that Ron Paul can get in some serious cash and to garner some serious publicity and attention. This bomb needs to be a $5 million bomb or more. I really do think we'll get that though.

----------


## qwerty

> Wait till BTO is over before planning anything else.


 i´m that hard to understand ? ofcourse we wait but we need to have website and event ready for the next bombs that we can take FULL ADVANTAGE from the BTO FACEBOOK PAGES. That way we don´t have to start from zero to next ones, but can actually generate more attention to next ones. Just what happened in the next campaign...

Out only goal should be to have MANY big moneybombs and try to grow them bigger and bigger to generate more media coverage...

Ofcourse we promote now just BTO, but we have to have the next ones ready that we don´t have start from zero to next ones. The e-mail pledge list in not enough, we need to use BTO facebook pages too...

----------


## qwerty

> My thoughts exactly. This moneybomb *cannot* fail, it is critical that it is a success for a number of reasons; to show the campaign has momentum, to shove the theme of the moneybomb in the media's face, to show that Ron Paul can get in some serious cash and to garner some serious publicity and attention. This bomb needs to be a $5 million bomb or more. I really do think we'll get that though.


Why are you stressing people ? 

Just work for it and we meet the goal, that´s the reality. We have much more support this time, just look at the polls! 

Key thing is to get the word out and that thing needs lot of WORK not STRESS! 

Ps. Back from the gym, no off to promoting!

----------


## jordie

Anyone else think the Facebook page is bottoming out? The 'awaiting' has been stuck around 50,000 - 55,000 for a while now.

----------


## Chrysamere

> Anyone else think the Facebook page is bottoming out? The 'awaiting' has been stuck around 50,000 - 55,000 for a while now.


Invited 600 people just now.

----------


## jordie

> Invited 600 people just now.


Nice  Number hasn't updated for me, so maybe it's just not correct.

----------


## jordie

@dusman - I know you probably don't want to think too much about it right now, but when the BTO moneybomb is over, would you be interesting in moving those emails over to a central website that future moneybombs would hook into. A "Ron Paul Army" website? Essentially this website would stay as it is, but then future moneybombs would have their own website, but still add people to the Ron Paul Army website email list. I had the idea a while back, made a mock-up design, didn't get very far with it though.... let me know sometime. Here is the mockup for the website... http://i.imgur.com/u4Ri9.jpg Just some food for thought.

----------


## ItsTime

> Nice  Number hasn't updated for me, so maybe it's just not correct.


Yeah, facebooks waiting reply numbers jump around.

----------


## dusman

> @dusman - I know you probably don't want to think too much about it right now, but when the BTO moneybomb is over, would you be interesting in moving those emails over to a central website that future moneybombs would hook into. A "Ron Paul Army" website? Essentially this website would stay as it is, but then future moneybombs would have their own website, but still add people to the Ron Paul Army website email list. I had the idea a while back, made a mock-up design, didn't get very far with it though.... let me know sometime. Here is the mockup for the website... http://i.imgur.com/u4Ri9.jpg Just some food for thought.


This thought is actually one I have been mulling over for quite some time now myself. I have approached the BTO web site with the specific intent of being able to transfer over everything to the next moneybomb. In this way, not only can we transfer over the e-mail list, but also all the widgets, apps, and general infrastructure. All that would be necessary is to retheme everything, which could be done in about a day. So, the idea is not just the e-mails.. but the entire moneybomb system. As each one comes forward.. we can spend less time reworking the same general features and focus more on building more intensive functionality.

----------


## ItsTime

I like the new popover on BlackThisOut

----------


## NickOdell

> I like the new popover on BlackThisOut


Agreed. I like the Facebook thing at the bottom too.

----------


## dusman

> Agreed. I like the Facebook thing at the bottom too.


Yeah, this will hopefully work as a spring board for the culture jamming. It will at least, for the time being, help give more visibility to it until I can figure out a better solution to create the functionality to make it go or if another developer is kind enough to start working on it.

----------


## jordie

Hmm not sure about the pop up, blocks out any explanation of the website. You're expecting people to know what the website is and why they would want to pledge before they're on the site.

----------


## cero

ya not feeling the pop up. please don't do that.
its like you are  _blacking out_  the site....

----------


## dusman

> Hmm not sure about the pop up, blocks out any explanation of the website. You're expecting people to know what the website is and why they would want to pledge before they're on the site.


Yeah, I'm testing it at the moment to see what happens with pledges. I haven't seen any increase in bounce rate yet, so I'm hoping it might serve to reinforce the importance of pledging and set a general theme for the web site. So far, it seems to be doing fairly well.. but it needs a cookie so that it's not an annoyance every time you come to the web site.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Suggestion: Could you maybe replace the biggest video in the middle with the Rage Against the Machine one. I think it fits the BTO theme better. It's more aggressive.

Swap those two.

----------


## dusman

> Suggestion: Could you maybe replace the biggest video in the middle with the Rage Against the Machine one. I think it fits the BTO theme better. It's more aggressive.
> 
> Swap those two.


Watching them over again, I think I agree.. so done.

----------


## rich34

We need about 60,000 folks to donate.  25,000 will be a good money bomb but not what 60,000 would be!

----------


## trey4sports

+257 for the day.

----------


## trey4sports

> What about revolution pac ? anyone contacting them ?
> 
> i posted the info to infowars forum and topic has 1400 views so far. updating it wiht the pledges daily!


we def. need Alex Jones promoting this, that is awesome. Rev. PAC cannot promote this due to FEC regulations. 




> Can rev PAC legally help with this? I thought they couldn't do direct campaign stuff? 
> We need to get Tom Woods on board if they can help.


nope.




> This thought is actually one I have been mulling over for quite some time now myself. I have approached the BTO web site with the specific intent of being able to transfer over everything to the next moneybomb. In this way, not only can we transfer over the e-mail list, but also all the widgets, apps, and general infrastructure. All that would be necessary is to retheme everything, which could be done in about a day. So, the idea is not just the e-mails.. but the entire moneybomb system. As each one comes forward.. we can spend less time reworking the same general features and focus more on building more intensive functionality.


why not just have Dusman do the moneybomb pledge sites and he can maintain the mailing list? If he is willing to of course.




> We need about 60,000 folks to donate.  25,000 will be a good money bomb but not what 60,000 would be!


yes. based on past moneybombs I think we can say that we usually end up with 2x more donors than pledges. So getting to a solid 30,000 pledges should yield roughly 60,000 donors. However, I'm not completely sure how Facebook will now factor into the equation... will that downplay the results since they don't get notification emails like people on the pledge site do? Also, our average moneybomb donation this year is $58 and last cycle the average moneybomb donation was $100 - Could that be an issue as well.

----------


## justinpagewood

> I like the new popover on BlackThisOut


Now, that's what I'm talking about!  Perfect.  My only suggestion is to start "Blacking Out"  Ron Paul's face on all the www.blackthisout.com media, i.e. on the website, and the iframe pledge box - to get more people to make the connection - don't you think?

----------


## dusman

Should I post a mass invite guide for Facebook in the promotion section? What else should we put here? I'd like to get the thank you page to either redirect to the promotion page and give them a link to it as well. 

Justin, could we do something like this as an explanation? 



I'm hoping you might take that idea and run with it. Have anything in mind like that?

----------


## InTradePro

Guys, this moneybomb is not just about raising money, maybe not even mostly about raising money. It's also inspirational(the videos already do that!) and  could do with being educational. People visting the blackthisout website are not all going to be existing Dr Paul supporters - once this gets traction, can we add some other things to the site.

Can we add this which explains about being blacked out


www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAZwaEBbL5g

and this where Dr Pauls talks about the issues


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCM_wQy4YVg

Also the constitutional wording "We the people", would be better.

----------


## harikaried

> 


Nice.

----------


## InTradePro

I'm don't like the popup screen asking for a pledge befoer you enter the site either. You can't force people to join the revolution but rather inspire them to get involved. That popup is rather spammy.

----------


## dusman

> I'm don't like the popup screen asking for a pledge befoer you enter the site either. You can't force people to join the revolution but rather inspire them to get involved. That popup is rather spammy.


Well, so far it's working positively. Conversion rate is up a full 4% and at least half of them today have been directly from the popup.

----------


## InTradePro

> Well, so far it's working positively. Conversion rate is up a full 4% and at least half of them today have been directly from the popup.


Two things. At this point it's being aimed more at existing Dr Paul voters who may just pledge. Second point is that by doing the pledge then you less likely to watch the videos and getting people motivated and involved.

----------


## trey4sports

+314 for the day. I will start hitting news articles in a couple hours.

----------


## dusman

This amused me.. 

"This year October has 5 Mondays, 5 Saturdays and 5 Sundays. This Happens once every 823years. This is called money bags."

Let's hope money bags are alll on our side on the 19th.

----------


## dusman

> Two things. At this point it's being aimed more at existing Dr Paul voters who may just pledge. Second point is that by doing the pledge then you less likely to watch the videos and getting people motivated and involved.


Well, we'll see how the analytics does and if it goes one way or another we'll be able to decide on what to do with it.

----------


## ItsTime

Alex Jones has started to promote this moneybomb.... get ready for something big guys!

----------


## dusman

Where at?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Alex Jones has started to promote this moneybomb.... get ready for something big guys!


What did he say about it?

----------


## ItsTime

> What did he say about it?


I dont know I dont listen to him ha! But a few people have posted on http://facebook.com/blackthisout that they heard about it on AJ today.

----------


## freejack

Is there a way to pin the link to the BTO fb event page on the BTO fb page?  Seems like the number of likes on the page went up quite a bit in the last couple of hours.  Just concerned that people visiting the page may not ultimately get to the event page.

----------


## dusman

> Is there a way to pin the link to the BTO fb event page on the BTO fb page?  Seems like the number of likes on the page went up quite a bit in the last couple of hours.  Just concerned that people visiting the page may not ultimately get to the event page.


Yeah, this would be a good idea. I'm wondering if you can make a tab that goes straight to it?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> This is early for this but i say it...I think we should decide the next moneybomb (after BTO) early and make a page for it that we can use the BTO facebook event to promote it. Start like week before the oct 19th advertising the next one on the facebook page & event & twitter. 
> 
> I think we could have two major moneybombs this year!
> 
> November veterans day!
> 
> December tea party!
> 
> Tea party we must do to show who´s the real tea party candidate!


I think we should focus on Black This Out for now and then come up with a theme for the Veteran's Day Money Bomb sometime within the last week, that way the next website is ready to go the moment Black This Out is over. We shouldn't promote 11/11/11 though until Black This Out is done. We should only work on the website and have it ready.

----------


## AmberH

More people are starting to see my shared links

    TJ Winston and Mary Thomas like your link on Ron Paul Polls's Wall. 10:26pm
    Mary Thomas commented on your link. 6:34pm
    Gregory Virissimo likes your link on Ron Paul vs. Barack Obama in 2012's Wall. 5:46pm
    David Turner likes your link on Ron Paul Revolution's Wall. 5:18pm
    Epic Eric Hollywood and Douglas Davis Jr. like your link on Michigan for Ron Paul 2012's Wall. 12:43pm

Ron Paul Homeschoolers likes your link on their own Wall. 2:47pm
Bryan B. Arciero likes your link on Ron Paul Delegates's Wall. 7:06am

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, I'm going to try breaking down my YouTube promotion guide to something smaller you can include on the website.

And I agree, it would be a good idea to redirect people to the promotion page after pledging has been completed.

Also for those complaining about the popup, is it possible to make it delay a couple more seconds before popping up, that way people have a chance to see the website for a couple seconds before the popup appears, not too long though.

----------


## qwerty

> I think we should focus on Black This Out for now and then come up with a theme for the Veteran's Day Money Bomb sometime within the last week, that way the next website is ready to go the moment Black This Out is over. We shouldn't promote 11/11/11 though until Black This Out is done. We should only work on the website and have it ready.


OF COURSE! Is my englisht really this bad!

We need to make sure that we can take full advantage from the facebook pages also. that´s the point, no need to start from zero for next ones.

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, I'm going to try breaking down my YouTube promotion guide to something smaller you can include on the website.
> 
> And I agree, it would be a good idea to redirect them to the promotion page after the get done pledging.
> 
> Also for those complaining about the popup, is it possible to make it delay a couple more seconds before popping up, that way people have a chnce to see the website for a couple seconds before the popup appears, not too long though.


Thanks man. Sorry, I haven't had a chance to get to it yet. 

Try to keep it in a bullet point system if you can, like the "Add a Pledge App..." section.

----------


## ItsTime

> Is there a way to pin the link to the BTO fb event page on the BTO fb page?  Seems like the number of likes on the page went up quite a bit in the last couple of hours.  Just concerned that people visiting the page may not ultimately get to the event page.


I link to the event once or twice a day. 

Let me try something, see if I can get it to pin.

----------


## ItsTime

Dunsman do you have a 520px wide widget? I have an app where I can add it and make that the landing page along with the link to the facebook event.

----------


## davidt!

> More people are starting to see my shared links
> 
>     TJ Winston and Mary Thomas like your link on Ron Paul Polls's Wall. 10:26pm
>     Mary Thomas commented on your link. 6:34pm
>     Gregory Virissimo likes your link on Ron Paul vs. Barack Obama in 2012's Wall. 5:46pm
>     David Turner likes your link on Ron Paul Revolution's Wall. 5:18pm
>     Epic Eric Hollywood and Douglas Davis Jr. like your link on Michigan for Ron Paul 2012's Wall. 12:43pm
> 
> Ron Paul Homeschoolers likes your link on their own Wall. 2:47pm
> Bryan B. Arciero likes your link on Ron Paul Delegates's Wall. 7:06am


Hey that was me that liked one of your lnks...lol.

----------


## dusman

Does it matter the height? If not, I can retool the other one I have built.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, on your promotion page under the section about adding a pledge app to Facebook fan pages, you should include an example so people know what it is they're supposed to be adding. They'll be more likely to do it this way. Just add in something like the following...

*Here is an example page using the app.*

----------


## dusman

I got word we might just about have a tool finished up to do the blackout images for people automatically! Hopefully, will get an update here soon about it.

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, on your promotion page under the section about adding a pledge to Facebook fan pages, you should include an example so people know what it is they're supposed to be adding. They'll be more likely to do it this way. Use this page as an example...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/BlackThisOut


Good idea. Will do that now.

----------


## ItsTime

> Does it matter the height? If not, I can retool the other one I have built.


Nope just the width needs to fit the facebook width, height does not matter. You could even use this one http://www.facebook.com/BlackThisOut...79191585490788 if it is an iframe.

----------


## dusman

Could someone write up a bullet point list, step-by-step guide to doing mass invites on Facebook?

----------


## ItsTime

> I got word we might just about have a tool finished up to do the blackout images for people automatically! Hopefully, will get an update here soon about it.


Awesome I was hoping that was in the works.

----------


## dusman

> Nope just the width needs to fit the facebook width, height does not matter. You could even use this one http://www.facebook.com/BlackThisOut...79191585490788 if it is an iframe.


The URL to that widget is http://www.blackthisout.com/widgets/facebook-tab.php

----------


## Sentinelrv

I noticed you added a link to order Black This Out cards, but will we provide some way for people to go make the cards themselves? They could take the image file over to one of those printing places so they don't have to wait for orders to ship. This would be important for people who found out about a recent even where they could pass out flyers and don't have enough time to wait for shipping.

It also might be better to change "Postcards" to "Flyers." When I went onto the page, I thought something new was added at first when I saw the name postcards.

----------


## ItsTime

Tell me what you see when you visit this now

http://www.facebook.com/BlackThisOut




> I noticed you added a link to order Black This Out cards, but will we provide some way for people to go make the cards themselves? They could take the image file over to one of those printing places so they don't have to wait for orders to ship. This would be important for people who found out about a recent even where they could pass out flyers and don't have enough time to wait for shipping.
> 
> It also might be better to change "Postcards" to "Flyers"


Justin is working on that right now.

----------


## freejack

> The URL to that widget is http://www.blackthisout.com/widgets/facebook-tab.php


Hey dusman.  Facebook returns a message saying it needs to redirect to the insecure site if you're signed into the secure fb site when loading this widget.  I believe that message should go away if we purchased an ssl cert for the site.  I can purchase one from godaddy if you want.  They're selling them for $13 today.

----------


## Sentinelrv

There are some errors in that, so replace it with this...

Thank you for visiting the Black This Out Facebook fan page! 
After you "Like" this page, please make sure you "Attend" the Official Money Bomb Facebook Event and "Invite" all your friends! Let's make this a historic day for Ron Paul and America! http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471

Pledge at www.BlackThisOut.com or fill out the form below!

----------


## ItsTime

> Thanks for visiting Black This Out facebook page! 
> After you "like" this page please make sure you "attend" the Moneybomb event! Lets make this a historic day for Ron Paul and America. http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
> 
> Pledge at www.BlackThisOut.com or fill out the form below!
> 
> And the pledge form.


Were you logged in?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Were you logged in?


Yes. I just checked and the same thing appears when I'm logged out.

----------


## dusman

> Tell me what you see when you visit this now
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/BlackThisOut
> 
> 
> 
> Justin is working on that right now.


If they haven't liked the page yet, it brings up the welcome tab. If they have liked, it shows the wall. Wherever that file is pulling from that has your content, do you have HTML/CSS access to it? 

If so, add:



```
<style type="text/css">
body {margin: 0;}
</style>
```

That should get rid of the issue of the page bumping over.

----------


## ItsTime

> Yes. I just checked and the same thing appears when I'm logged out.


Awesome. If anyone has any suggestions on text or anything please speak up.

----------


## dusman

> I noticed you added a link to order Black This Out cards, but will we provide some way for people to go make the cards themselves? They could take the image file over to one of those printing places so they don't have to wait for orders to ship. This would be important for people who found out about a recent even where they could pass out flyers and don't have enough time to wait for shipping.
> 
> It also might be better to change "Postcards" to "Flyers." When I went onto the page, I thought something new was added at first when I saw the name postcards.


This is a good idea.

----------


## dusman

> Hey dusman.  Facebook returns a message saying it needs to redirect to the insecure site if you're signed into the secure fb site when loading this widget.  I believe that message should go away if we purchased an ssl cert for the site.  I can purchase one from godaddy if you want.  They're selling them for $13 today.


Hmm, would that be considered unusual behavior on the secured side? If not, then it might be worth having in place.

----------


## ItsTime

> If they haven't liked the page yet, it brings up the welcome tab. If they have liked, it shows the wall. Wherever that file is pulling from that has your content, do you have HTML/CSS access to it? 
> 
> If so, add:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <style type="text/css">
> body {margin: 0;}
> ...


No I dont have access to it. It is a popular app. It should be showing it for both fan and nonfan hmm.

----------


## dusman

> No I dont have access to it. It is a popular app. It should be showing it for both fan and nonfan hmm.


Hmm, mind linking me to the app? I might be able to help style that up a bit as well.

Or I could rebuild a second widget just for that, which is styled.

----------


## ItsTime

> Hmm, mind linking me to the app? I might be able to help style that up a bit as well.
> 
> Or I could rebuild a second widget just for that, which is styled.


Maybe I am misunderstanding it but I thought I could make one for fans and nonfans. I have not used it that much.

Here is the link to the app.
http://www.facebook.com/apps/applica...90322544333196

----------


## dusman

> Maybe I am misunderstanding it but I thought I could make one for fans and nonfans. I have not used it that much.
> 
> Here is the link to the app.
> http://www.facebook.com/apps/applica...90322544333196


Nevermind, it's still going to the wall page.

----------


## AmberH

> Hey that was me that liked one of your lnks...lol.


Haha! Yeah if you see links posted all over by "Tiffany", thats me. I don't like facebook but lots of people on this forum said that people need to create one to help Ron Paul, I didn't want to use my own name. I created a twitter account with a different name also. When Dr Ron Paul becomes President Ron Paul the accounts will be deleted.

----------


## davidt!

> Haha! Yeah if you see links posted all over by "Tiffany", thats me. I don't like facebook but lots of people on this forum said that people need to create one to help Ron Paul, I didn't want to use my own name. I created a twitter account with a different name also. When Dr Ron Paul becomes President Ron Paul the accounts will be deleted.


I hear ya...I do a little of the facebook thing but not much. Good job promoting. I saw your ads everywhere!

----------


## Spanky

I've been doing my part to spread the word about Mr. Paul (he needs to allow foreign people to invest as it affects them too)

But anyways, I'm usually optimistic, but we're having troubles hitting the even more important $1.5 million end or quarter moneybomb, do we stand at chance at $6 million in ONE day? I'll be pledging at least $100, but we need to get close.

----------


## KingNothing

> I've been doing my part to spread the word about Mr. Paul (he needs to allow foreign people to invest as it affects them too)
> 
> But anyways, I'm usually optimistic, but we're having troubles hitting the even more important $1.5 million end or quarter moneybomb, do we stand at chance at $6 million in ONE day? I'll be pledging at least $100, but we need to get close.



We're still almost 3 weeks away from the moneybomb.  We're definitely eclipse $1.5M.  I'm thinking that $6M is achievable, and that $4M is likely.

----------


## Spanky

that end of the quarter moneybomb has been running for around 6+ days and we are still 700k short. That end of the quarter is important for the early primary states...if we can't do that in a week how will we do $6 million in one day?!

----------


## KingNothing

> that end of the quarter moneybomb has been running for around 6+ days and we are still 700k short. That end of the quarter is important for the early primary states...if we can't do that in a week how will we do $6 million in one day?!


BTO Moneybomb will end up with at least 15,000 people registered to take part on facebook. That's got to be good for several million at the least.  The Push isn't really indicative of how the moneybomb will go.  Folks from the grassroots dedicated basically no time pimping it, and Paul didn't even start making strong requests for it until recently.

----------


## davidt!

> that end of the quarter moneybomb has been running for around 6+ days and we are still 700k short. That end of the quarter is important for the early primary states...if we can't do that in a week how will we do $6 million in one day?!


BTO has been much better organized and promoted so it should do well. That said we can't let up. Come Saturday we need everyone promoting BTO like there's no tomorrow!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Here is the YouTube promotional section. I tried to keep it in the current format that is on the promotion page with one exception, which is the last part. I included the copy & paste message because I believe it is the most important part. We need to get as many people as possible on YouTube aligned around this money bomb. Having a pre-written message available for people to copy and paste like this will increase the chances that they'll send it to video uploaders. The more people that are notified about this, the better.

*YouTube*

*Add Annotated Messages to All your Current & Future Ron Paul Videos*

*1.* On all current and future Ron Paul related videos, please add an annotation to the video linking to BlackThisOut.com.

*2.* Annotations are interchangeable messages that pop up on the video player wherever and for however long you want them to.

*3.* Adding Your annotation to both the beginning of a video and the end will guarantee the Money Bomb message is seen by everyone.

*4.* *Click Here for a tutorial.* Annotations are the most powerful way to reach as many people on YouTube as possible. 

---

*Leave Video Comments About the Money Bomb Linking to BlackThisOut[dot]com*

*1.* Search Ron Paul or other related terms on YouTube and filter the results to show you recently uploaded videos.

*2.* Leave comments about the money bomb on every Ron Paul video you can find.

*3.* Link to the official website in your comments. In order to add the link, you may need to alter it to BlackThisOut[dot]com.

*4.* Make sure to thumb up any other comments about the money bomb. *Get people to thumb up your comments here.*

*5.* If you are the video uploader, making a comment will place it directly at the top of the comments section for all to see.

*6.* If the uploader thumbs up your comment, it would jump to the top. Send/PM them the below message so they'll do just that...

---

*Copy this Message & Send/PM it to as Many Ron Paul Video Uploaders as Possible*

*1.* Again, search Ron Paul or other related terms on YouTube and filter the results to show you recently uploaded videos.

*2.* Any YouTube video you find that is not promoting the Money Bomb, please copy and send/PM the following message to the uploader.

*3.* This is the most effective thing we can do. It will help to get as many video uploaders aligned around the money bomb as possible.

*4.* The pre-written Copy & Paste message is located below...




> Hey, I was wondering if you could help do us a huge favor. I'm helping out to organize for the Oct 19th Black This Out Money Bomb...
> 
> www.BlackThisOut.com
> 
> I'm sure you've probably heard of it by now because the event has been exploding all over the internet and has started to take on a life of its own. We already have thousands of pledges on the official money bomb website and the Facebook event and every day the rate of pledges is increasing. Pretty soon we will be adding thousands of people a day. Our goal is to raise $6,000,000 for Ron Paul and with our early momentum, it is very possible we will achieve this goal, but ONLY with your help. I wanted to write you to ask if you could do a couple things from now on that would guarantee people get maximum exposure to this event. It would really help us out in our goal of getting as many people as possible to know about this event. Here they are...
> 
> 1. Add an annotation on all your current and future Ron Paul videos up until Oct 19th mentioning the money bomb and listing the website. In my opinion, the best place to add the annotation would be the beginning of the video to guarantee as many people get to see the message as possible. Remember, not everyone finishes watching a video all the way to the end. Adding the message to the beginning will guarantee they see it. It might be even more effective to add one at the beginning for those who might not reach the end of the video, and one at the end in order to remind people to check out the website now that your video has completed. If you don't know how to add an annotation to your video, check out this tutorial...
> 
> http://youtu.be/O46Lfz4ekH0
> ...

----------


## trey4sports

+401 for the day

----------


## NickOdell

> Alex Jones has started to promote this moneybomb.... get ready for something big guys!


Really?!? Great! Anyone have an audio clip or something?

----------


## Birdlady

> Really?!? Great! Anyone have an audio clip or something?


I heard it on the re-feed. A caller (Carol from PA) mentioned the website blackthisout.com and that everyone should pledge and donate to the MB on Oct 19th. She also said that we should change our pictures to have a black rectangle over our eyes. I'm paraphrasing. I'm grabbing the MP3 right now and will try to find it.

----------


## NickOdell

> I heard it on the re-feed. A caller (Carol from PA) mentioned the website blackthisout.com and that everyone should pledge and donate to the MB on Oct 19th. She also said that we should change our pictures to have a black rectangle over our eyes. I'm paraphrasing. I'm grabbing the MP3 right now and will try to find it.


Thanks!!

----------


## pacelli

I remember listening to the show this afternoon and cheering for Carol.  Likely a member of this forum.  It was just a feeling I had.  Finally Alex got on board.  The only thing missing was pimping the end of the quarter push, but with Alex you only get about 10 seconds before you get interrupted and he goes on a tangent

----------


## thehighwaymanq

If anybody who pledged to BTO has cash on-hand now, donate it!!!!!

A little something now will be great!

----------


## Birdlady

> Thanks!!


I found it again. It's around 2hrs. 9 minutes, 45 seconds.  

http://rss.infowars.com/20110929_Thu_Alex.mp3
There's a link to the MP3.  If you really want me to grab the chunk and throw it on Youtube I can, but it's pretty short.

----------


## NickOdell

> I found it again. It's around 2hrs. 9 minutes, 45 seconds.  
> 
> http://rss.infowars.com/20110929_Thu_Alex.mp3
> There's a link to the MP3.  If you really want me to grab the chunk and throw it on Youtube I can, but it's pretty short.


Awesome! Hopefully he promotes this from time to time. I used to think Alex Jones was a nut but I'm starting to like him more and more..

Back on topic, I hope everyone is making a big push for promotion today! Today and tomorrow are going to be the hardest days to gain a lot of supporters because we are competing with the EoQ Push. However, come Saturday, we should be able to get everyone focused on BTO. I'm planning on spending 3 hours promoting this tonight.

Keep promoting!

----------


## KingNothing

I really hope Alex pushes this as we get closer.  Certainly love listening to him and it's good to hear him discussing it.

And boy, the callers after Carol seem a bit.... off.

----------


## davidt!

> Awesome! Hopefully he promotes this from time to time. I used to think Alex Jones was a nut but I'm starting to like him more and more..
> 
> Back on topic, I hope everyone is making a big push for promotion today! Today and tomorrow are going to be the hardest days to gain a lot of supporters because we are competing with the EoQ Push. However, come Saturday, we should be able to get everyone focused on BTO. I'm planning on spending 3 hours promoting this tonight.
> 
> 
> Keep promoting!


I put in about 2 hours today and will be promoting all day on Saturday.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Did we get a bump in pledges after it was mentioned on Alex Jones? I seem to remember the pledge count being like 2,200 or something, but I'm not sure. It's currently at 2,423.

----------


## InTradePro

I have a twitter account with 4.5K followers. I'm wondering if it should be swapped, or donate the account for a while. I'd require it back at the end of the money bomb if that happened.

----------


## ItsTime

> I have a twitter account with 4.5K followers. I'm wondering if it should be swapped, or donate the account for a while. I'd require it back at the end of the money bomb if that happened.


Im running the bto twitter, send me the info on that twitter and we can see what we can work out.

----------


## NickOdell

+472 so far today, with 2 hours left (eastern time). 

Slower day, but we all knew it would be hard due to competing with EoQ Push. Keep working at it though and don't get discouraged  We can do this!

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> I remember listening to the show this afternoon and cheering for Carol.  Likely a member of this forum.  It was just a feeling I had.  Finally Alex got on board.  The only thing missing was pimping the end of the quarter push, but with Alex you only get about 10 seconds before you get interrupted and he goes on a tangent


It's @ 7:03

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Could someone write up a bullet point list, step-by-step guide to doing mass invites on Facebook?


Here you go...

*How to Invite your Friends to the Black This Out Facebook Event*

*1.* Go to the *Facebook Event* page for the money bomb.

*2.* If you haven't done so already, hit the "I'm Attending" button near the top right corner of the screen.

*3.* On the left side of the screen under the Black This Out banner, click the "Select Guests to Invite" button.

*5.* Check off the people you want to invite and hit the "Submit" button.

*6.* Try following up with people who you know are Ron Paul supporters by sending them a message about attending the event.

*Getting Around the Facebook Event Invitation Limit*

*1.* To get around the Facebook event invitation limit, if Firefox is your browser, *watch this tutorial*.

*2.* *Install this add-on.* 

*3.* *Install this script.*

*4.* Refresh the Facebook event page.

*5.* On the left side of the screen under the Black This Out banner, click the "Select Guests to Invite" button.

*6.* Your invitation box should now have a "Select All" option.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Something is wrong. The BlackThisOut.com website has been suspended. Where is Dusman?

----------


## trey4sports

ahh $#@!

----------


## MJU1983

> Something is wrong. The BlackThisOut.com website has been suspended. Where is Dusman?


We've been blacked out, literally.

----------


## mstrmac1

> Something is wrong. The BlackThisOut.com website has been suspended. Where is Dusman?



WTF... Not good!

----------


## JoshS

WOAH, what is going on!

----------


## trey4sports

lets just hope he can migrate all his $#@! over.

----------


## Gage

What happened to the website?

----------


## NickOdell

Yikes, well don't stop promoting this guys! 

Just point everyone towards the facebook page.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I already sent him a message so don't bother.

----------


## Birdlady

I'm hoping it's just a simple problem/misunderstanding that can be fixed.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Today we brought in 511 people. Just keep in mind that our activity should pick back up after the 3rd quarter push.

Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)
Sep 26 - 3,870 (+557)
Sep 27 - 4,571 (+701)
Sep 28 - 5,131 (+560)
Sep 29 - 5,642 (+511)

----------


## dusman

Yikes. Not sure exactly what happened. Here is the e-mail I got: 

During this routine monitoring we have found that your account is utilizing an excessive amount of system resources, and we have been forced to suspend your site as per our terms and conditions '10% CPU/MEM/MySQL Policy'

DDos Attack?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Yikes. Not sure exactly what happened. Here is the e-mail I got: 
> 
> During this routine monitoring we have found that your account is utilizing an excessive amount of system resources, and we have been forced to suspend your site as per our terms and conditions '10% CPU/MEM/MySQL Policy'
> 
> DDos Attack?


We were attacked? Good, it shows people are afraid. Let's spread this around if it's true. We can use this to energize people into promoting the event. They're trying to black us out! Let's confirm it though first. Will it take a while to get back up?

----------


## dusman

> We were attacked? Good, it shows people are afraid. let's spread this around if it's true to energize people into promotion. Let's confirm it first though first. Will it take a while to get back up?


Not sure just yet. Trying to find out now.

----------


## Mani

Maybe need to upgrade to a higher account, if too much traffic.

----------


## trey4sports

Hope you weren't using Hostgator baby croc package lol

----------


## dusman

> Not sure just yet. Trying to find out now.


Apparently overloaded one of their servers. Trying to figure out exactly what had happened. It looks to be either an attack or one of the scripts is buggy and maintaining a persistent connection to the DB.

----------


## qwerty

> it's @ 7:03 :d



thank you carol! 

everybody call on radio!!!!

----------


## qwerty

So i will promote the facebook page instead for next two hours and guess what! 

I have not much to do for 3 days than promote this!!!! 

just contacting the maximum amount of youtube upoladers! And bumping my topic up on infowars forum! 1661 views for the topic so far there!

----------


## jordie

Hey dusman, 

I don't know your history/skills/qualifications, so don't take offence to this, but I've been a PHP/MySQL programmer for 10+ years, so if you want me to take a look at your code at all, see if there are any bottlenecks I can point out, let me know.  But to be honest, it could just be your host isn't good for popular websites. Who are you hosting with? I have my own server of sorts, if you want I can set the site up there within a few minutes. Then there won't be restrictions on server overload, etc. PM me if you want with your email and we can discuss if need be. Otherwise, if you think you've got it under control, good luck and I hope it's resolved soon

----------


## JoshS

^jackpot

----------


## jordie

> Apparently overloaded one of their servers. Trying to figure out exactly what had happened. It looks to be either an attack or one of the scripts is buggy and maintaining a persistent connection to the DB.



It's usually best not to use mysql_pconnect(). If you are, change it to mysql_connect()

----------


## qwerty

I hate this feeling when the site is DOWN! 

Dusman, please if you need help on this take the help what´s given to you!

----------


## jordie

> I hate this feeling when the site is DOWN! 
> 
> Dusman, please if you need help on this take the help what´s given to you!


I have faith that he's good at what he does and can handle the situation, but I'm just offering an alternative, he doesn't need to take me up on it. I don't know the complete situation.

----------


## qwerty

> I have faith that he's good at what he does and can handle the situation, but I'm just offering an alternative, he doesn't need to take me up on it. I don't know the complete situation.


ok, my point just was that we need use every talent we have that this wouldn´t happen again... 

How can this hurt so much ? Maybe cause i have worked for tens of hours for this and will! every day i go to sleep my right hand is hurting cause too much clicking! 

And no i´m not freking out... 


just hitting youtube with the original message, guess that the site will be up soon...

----------


## dusman

> I have faith that he's good at what he does and can handle the situation, but I'm just offering an alternative, he doesn't need to take me up on it. I don't know the complete situation.


Thanks, Jordie. I'm still working on narrowing down to the issue. One thing of interest is that their was a file in the root that was 24mb and one I've never seen before. I'm not sure how that could have gotten onto the server just yet, unless it was generated by either the server or the CMS. I think my concern is resting upon the widgets we are using. They have produced 250k pageviews or so in the past few days and I've had it querying the db for the pledge counts.

I'm using JustHost, as for now. Once it gets back up, I'll call them in the afternoon tomorrow and see if we are still having overload issues. If so, it might be wise to shift it over to it's own server environment, if you have one readily available.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> ok, my point just was that we need use every talent we have that this wouldn´t happen again... 
> 
> How can this hurt so much ? Maybe cause i have worked for tens of hours for this and will! every day i go to sleep my right hand is hurting cause too much clicking! 
> 
> And no i´m not freking out... 
> 
> 
> just hitting youtube with the original message, guess that the site will be up soon...


Qwerty, what are the responses you're getting from people on YouTube when you PM them the message I typed up on the first post. Is anyone responding to them?

----------


## qwerty

> Qwerty, what are the responses you're getting from people on YouTube when you PM them the message I typed up on the first post. Is anyone responding to them?


Received just two messages back... both will help us.

Guess many don´t read their PM´s there.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Received just two messages back... both will help us.
> 
> Guess many don´t read their PM´s there.


Or maybe they're just not responding. Hopefully they're taking the advice.

----------


## qwerty

soon i need to go to dentist but after that i have not much to do for this day and weekend.

So i pledge to comment *atleast* 1 000 youtube videos on these days! What are you pledging? 


it´s a game of inches people!

----------


## jordie

> Thanks, Jordie. I'm still working on narrowing down to the issue. One thing of interest is that their was a file in the root that was 24mb and one I've never seen before. I'm not sure how that could have gotten onto the server just yet, unless it was generated by either the server or the CMS. I think my concern is resting upon the widgets we are using. They have produced 250k pageviews or so in the past few days and I've had it querying the db for the pledge counts.
> 
> I'm using JustHost, as for now. Once it gets back up, I'll call them in the afternoon tomorrow and see if we are still having overload issues. If so, it might be wise to shift it over to it's own server environment, if you have one readily available.


What was in the file? The only time I've seen this is a memory dump, and usually caused by PHP when it hits an error it can't recover from (so a bug in PHP itself). What version of PHP are you running"?

I would strongly recommend caching the number of pledge counts to a file and just update that when someone pledges.

e.g. when a pledge is made, do:



```
// lets imagine you've done the mysql query to get the number
$db_count = 2567;
file_put_contents("pledge_count.php", "<?php \$number_pledges = " . (int)$db_count . ";");
```

then on your widgets just do the following and you're saving yourself a query:



```
include('pledge_count.php');
echo $number_pledges;
```

Edit: So if you can completely avoid connecting to MySQL at all on your pledge widgets, you'll save yourself a lot of server load.

Also, if you want to use my server, just say the word and I'll get everything set up for you.

----------


## jordie

On a BTO related note, check this out: http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2011/0...ogle_news_blog

It would be awesome if we could raise the same amount in one day that they got in the whole 3rd quarter

----------


## MJU1983

> On a BTO related note, check this out: http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2011/0...ogle_news_blog
> 
> It would be awesome if we could raise the same amount in one day that they got in the whole 3rd quarter


I think "the media" _might_ cover it, especially with the theme...

----------


## dusman

Jordie... I'm just about there on making some adjustments here.

Here is a recent response I got: 

"I am sorry, but your site is very popular. There were more than 1,2 million connections to your site. According to my investigation about 40% visitors came from http://www.ronpaulforums.com/ and http://www.ronpaul.com/ . Your domain name is posted on the home page of this site."

That is definitely the widgets.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, I have something to share with you, but I'm waiting until you're not busy with this problem anymore. No need to hurry either. I'll just continue working on it and wait until you're done.

----------


## jordie

dusman: The 'PUSH' widget on the ronpaulforums.com homepage is actually running from my server and it's been doing fine  Though that's only had 24,105 hits by the look of it.

If you can optimize the widgets and your host can help you out with upgrading your account of something, that might be a good idea.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, I'm about to post what I've been working on for you. Just give me a minute.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I've been working all night on streamlining the "How to Promote Guide" from the first post. I removed all the huge lengthy paragraphs and made step by step instructions on how to promote this event using all kinds of methods. I didn't include Twitter, because I know nothing about it. Somebody else will have to take care of that. I hope this is in the correct format in order to fit on the Black This Out promotion page. Tell me what you think please.

*Off-Line*

*Go to Ron Paul Events & Pass Out Flyers for Black This Out*

*1.* Go to any Ron Paul event, rally or group and pass out flyers for Black This Out to everybody.

*2.* *You can purchase flyers here.* We will soon have a way for you to print them out yourself.




*Widgets*

*Add these Pledge Banners to your Website*

*1.* Use the following code to add a pledge banner to your website so that we can take pledges directly from your viewers.

*<iframe width="728" height="90" src="http://www.blackthisout.com/widgets/leaderboard.php" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">*




*YouTube*

*Add Annotated Messages to All your Current & Future Ron Paul Videos*

*1.* On all current and future Ron Paul related videos, please add an annotation to the video linking to BlackThisOut.com.

*2.* Annotations are interchangeable messages that pop up on the video player wherever and for however long you want them to.

*3.* Adding Your annotation to both the beginning of a video and the end will guarantee the Money Bomb message is seen by everyone.

*4.* *Click Here for a tutorial.* Annotations are the most powerful way to reach as many people on YouTube as possible.


*Leave Video Comments About the Money Bomb Linking to BlackThisOut[dot]com*

*1.* Search Ron Paul or other related terms on YouTube and filter the results to show you recently uploaded videos.

*2.* Leave comments about the money bomb on every Ron Paul video you can find.

*3.* Link to the official website in your comments. In order to add the link, you may need to alter it to BlackThisOut[dot]com.

*4.* Make sure to thumb up any other comments about the money bomb. *Get people to thumb up your comments here.*

*5.* If you are the video uploader, making a comment will place it directly at the top of the comments section for all to see.

*6.* If the uploader thumbs up your comment, it would jump to the top. Send/PM them the below message so they'll do just that...


*Copy this Message & Send/PM it to as Many Ron Paul Video Uploaders as Possible*

*1.* Again, search Ron Paul or other related terms on YouTube and filter the results to show you recently uploaded videos.

*2.* Any YouTube video you find that is not promoting the Money Bomb, please copy and send/PM the following message to the uploader.

*3.* This is the most effective thing we can do. It will help to get as many video uploaders aligned around the money bomb as possible.

*4.* The pre-written Copy & Paste message is located below...




> Hey, I was wondering if you could help do us a huge favor. I'm helping out to organize for the Oct 19th Black This Out Money Bomb...
> 
> www.BlackThisOut.com
> 
> I'm sure you've probably heard of it by now because the event has been exploding all over the internet and has started to take on a life of its own. We already have thousands of pledges on the official money bomb website and the Facebook event and every day the rate of pledges is increasing. Pretty soon we will be adding thousands of people a day. Our goal is to raise $6,000,000 for Ron Paul and with our early momentum, it is very possible we will achieve this goal, but ONLY with your help. I wanted to write you to ask if you could do a couple things from now on that would guarantee people get maximum exposure to this event. It would really help us out in our goal of getting as many people as possible to know about this event. Here they are...
> 
> 1. Add an annotation on all your current and future Ron Paul videos up until Oct 19th mentioning the money bomb and listing the website. In my opinion, the best place to add the annotation would be the beginning of the video to guarantee as many people get to see the message as possible. Remember, not everyone finishes watching a video all the way to the end. Adding the message to the beginning will guarantee they see it. It might be even more effective to add one at the beginning for those who might not reach the end of the video, and one at the end in order to remind people to check out the website now that your video has completed. If you don't know how to add an annotation to your video, check out this tutorial...
> 
> http://youtu.be/O46Lfz4ekH0
> ...



*Facebook*

*How to Invite your Friends to the Black This Out Facebook Event*

*1.* Go to the *Facebook Event* page for the money bomb.

*2.* If you haven't done so already, hit the "I'm Attending" button near the top right corner of the screen.

*3.* On the left side of the screen under the Black This Out banner, click the "Select Guests to Invite" button.

*5.* Check off the people you want to invite and hit the "Submit" button.

*6.* Try following up with people who you know are Ron Paul supporters by sending them a message about attending the event.


*Getting Around the Facebook Event Invitation Limit*

*1.* To get around the Facebook event invitation limit, if Firefox is your browser, *watch this tutorial*.

*2.* *Install this add-on.* 

*3.* *Install this script.*

*4.* Refresh the Facebook event page.

*5.* On the left side of the screen under the Black This Out banner, click the "Select Guests to Invite" button.

*6.* Your invitation box should now have a "Select All" option.


*Add a Black This Out Pledge App to your Ron Paul Facebook Fan Page*

*1.* Go to the app page.

*2.* Click "Add to My Page" in the left sidebar.

*3.* Go to your page and go to edit settings.

*4.* Adjust the title and default tab as necessary.

*5.* Example: *Black This Out Fan Page*


*Upload a Black This Out Banner Ad to Advertise the Event*

*1.* Save the following picture to your computer.

*2.* Upload the picture onto your Facebook profile. It will show up as a large ad in your friend's news feeds.

*3.* You can also upload the picture as a status update on other Ron Paul Facebook pages.




*Post Status Updates & Comments on Ron Paul Facebook Pages*

*1.* Either type Ron Paul in the Facebook search box and hit "See more results for Ron Paul" in the dropbox...

*2.* Or use all of the Ron Paul Facebook pages that I've linked below. The pages with the most likes are higher in the list.

*3.* Go to the wall of any Ron Paul page and hit "Everyone."

*4.* Now post a status update on the wall about the money bomb so that everyone that visits the page will see it.

*5.* Post a new status update on these pages every so often to make sure new people visiting the page will always see it.

*6.* If the Ron Paul page or any other page posts an official status update, make sure to get in there and leave plenty of comments.

*7.* The best thing we can do is to leave comments and status updates in places where large numbers of Ron Paul supporters will see them.


*Main Facebook Pages*

Ron Paul
Ron Paul 2012


*Other Facebook Pages*

Judge Andrew Napolitano
Peter Schiff
Thomas E. Woods Jr.
Ron Paul.com
Campaign for Liberty
InforWars
The Constitution
DailyPaul
Blue Republican
RON PAUL!
Ron Paul Revolution
Ron Paul Polls
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Fans
Ron Paul Swag
Southeast liberty Project
1,000,000+ Citizens for Ron Paul & Jesse Ventura 2012
Over 1,000,000 fans for RON PAUL, after all "Freedom is popular."
Students for Ron Paul
Women for Ron Paul
Democrats For Ron Paul
Ron Paul 4 President
Ron Paul vs. Barack Obama in 2012
Ron Paul vs. Ben Bernanke
Americans for Dr. Ron Paul
The Revolution A Manifesto by Ron Paul
Ron Paul 'Constitutionally Correct' For President 2012
Life Would Be So Much Better With Ron Paul As President!
Farmers For Ron Paul
International Supporters For Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Fan Club
Veterans for Ron Paul 2012
Registering Republican Just to Vote for Ron Paul
Ron Paul's Republican Registration BOMB
Ron Paul's End the Fed
Ron Paul 2012 Directory
The Ron Paul Party
Ron Paul Homeschoolers
Ron Paul News
Ron Paul Fans
Ron Paul Forums
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Club
Ron Paul Flix
Ron Paul Delegates
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Friends
Ron Paul Designs
RON PAUL 2012
Students for Ron Paul
Christians for Ron Paul 2012
Girls 4 Ron Paul
Veterans for Ron Paul
Ron Paul Social Networking Coalition
Ron Paul is a hero!
Ron Paul 2012
For Liberty: How the Ron Paul Revolution Watered A Withered Tree of Liberty
Catholics for Ron Paul
Ron Paul Moneybomb HQ
Ron Paul Revolution Shirt
Ron Paul for President
The Ron Paul Tab Revolution: Put the "RP Tab" on My "Like Page"
Evangelicals For Ron Paul
Americans for Ron Paul 2012


*State Facebook Pages*

Alabama
Alaska
American Samoa
Arizona
Arkansas
California
Colorado
Connecticut
Delaware
District of Columbia
Florida
Georgia
Guam
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico
New York
North Carolina
North Dakota
Northern Mariana Islands
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Puerto Rico
Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Virgin Islands
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming

----------


## brenton

awesome work everyone. +rep all around!

----------


## dusman

> I've been working all night on streamlining the "How to Promote Guide" from the first post.


This is excellent Sentinel.. I appreciate it. 

I'll have it up here in a bit.

----------


## qwerty

just got back from surgery, 3 wisdom tooths removed! 

Starting to hurt, but i won´t stop me! 

Hitting youtube!

----------


## dusman

We just hit 2,500 pledges on the web site!

----------


## qwerty

> We just hit 2,500 pledges on the web site!


how many unique visitors have visited the site ?

----------


## smokemonsc

I'm pledge 2501

----------


## qwerty

> I'm pledge 2501


wellcome onboard! 

now spread the word! 

Just hitting the most popular Ventura videos on youtube!

I am listening Ron Paul videos at the same time to get the motivation and eating painkillers that the pain won´t slow me! 

No excuses, over 6 million is a MUST!

----------


## smokemonsc

> wellcome onboard! 
> 
> now spread the word! 
> 
> Just hitting the most popular Ventura videos on youtube!
> 
> I am listening Ron Paul videos at the same time to get the motivation and eating painkillers that the pain won´t slow me! 
> 
> No excuses, over 6 million is a MUST!


freedom is popular

----------


## qwerty

> freedom is popular


Freedom is EVERYTHING!

----------


## qwerty

hitting youtube for 4 hours and counting....

----------


## harikaried

> then on your widgets just do the following and you're saving yourself a query:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> include('pledge_count.php');
> echo $number_pledges;
> ```
> 
> Edit: So if you can completely avoid connecting to MySQL at all on your pledge widgets, you'll save yourself a lot of server load.


That should be the only dynamic thing on the widget for now, yeah?

http://ronpaul.com has an iframe to blackthisout:


```
<iframe
width="728" height="90"
src="http://www.blackthisout.com/index.php?id=7" frameborder="0"
scrolling="no"></iframe>
```

----------


## dusman

> That should be the only dynamic thing on the widget for now, yeah?
> 
> http://ronpaul.com has an iframe to blackthisout:
> 
> 
> ```
> <iframe
> width="728" height="90"
> src="http://www.blackthisout.com/index.php?id=7" frameborder="0"
> ...


Yeah, I'll be moving this over to a dedicated server today, so it shouldn't be much a problem moving forward. However, we'll cache the query being done for the widgets to ease up on the server load.

----------


## qwerty

6 hours and counting!!!

----------


## TNforPaul45

Changed my profile pic. I'm in!

----------


## qwerty

> Changed my profile pic. I'm in!


WELLCOME! Please spread the word!

----------


## qwerty

Keep up the good work people. I need to stop for today....

----------


## trey4sports

thanks for getting this taken care of, Dusman. Glad to see we're back up and running.

----------


## dusman

> thanks for getting this taken care of, Dusman. Glad to see we're back up and running.


Yeah well Trey, don't ever let it happen again. I know it was you overloading the site.

----------


## Xenophage

At the current rate we will achieve around 15,000 attendees, assuming things don't peter out near the end.  To reach the target we need 1,000 new attendees per day for the next 19 days.

----------


## trey4sports

> At the current rate we will achieve around 15,000 attendees, assuming things don't peter out near the end.  To reach the target we need 1,000 new attendees per day for the next 19 days.


don't forget the pledge site. Probably hit 7,000 or so there. So current projection should be around 20 - 20K total pleges. If the trend of  (total donors = 2 x total pledges) then we would be looking at 40,000 total donors so hopefully that would yield 3 - 4 million but this is the first moneybomb that Facebook has been incorporated and i have a feeling the total number of donors will be more like 1.5 X total pledges. Also, last cycle the avg. donation was roughly $100, this year it is about $60. We will need folks to DIG deep if we want to break records and tell the media to BLACK *THIS* OUT!

----------


## WD-NY

For hockey stick growth, we need 2 things: 

1.) mailchimp integration - needed not only for delivery of what will be 15,000+ emails on 10.19 but also for the effective onboarding of new pledges so they help spread/share/forward info about #blackthisout to friends and family.

2.) leaderboard of who's generating the most number of pledges - (re: everyone who pledges gets their own unique referral link - e.g. blackthisout.com/xyz123 = my link - so that anyone who comes to the site via that link gets counted towards my total)

The good news is that these are priorities #1 & #2 on dusman's list so they should be live shortly

----------


## TheSecretBillionaire

> For hockey stick growth, we need 2 things: 
> 
> 1.) mailchimp integration - needed not only for delivery of what will be 15,000+ emails on 10.19 but also for the effective onboarding of new pledges so they help spread/share/forward info about #blackthisout to friends and family.
> 
> 2.) *leaderboard of who's generating the most number of pledges* - (re: everyone who pledges gets their own unique referral link - e.g. blackthisout.com/xyz123 = my link - so that anyone who comes to the site via that link gets counted towards my total)
> 
> The good news is that these are priorities #1 & #2 on dusman's list so they should be live shortly


A leaderboard but make it like the Iowa Projects webpage some how...

Also, is anyone getting the word out to meet up groups or are you just sticking to FB?
There are a few meetups around me that don't have BTO money bomb on the calendar. 
Also are we reaching out to antiwar groups, or other groups like homeschoolers, or info wars people?

Let's rekindle some old alliances.

----------


## trey4sports

> For hockey stick growth, we need 2 things: 
> 
> 1.) mailchimp integration - needed not only for delivery of what will be 15,000+ emails on 10.19 but also for the effective onboarding of new pledges so they help spread/share/forward info about #blackthisout to friends and family.
> 
> *2.) leaderboard of who's generating the most number of pledges - (re: everyone who pledges gets their own unique referral link - e.g. blackthisout.com/xyz123 = my link - so that anyone who comes to the site via that link gets counted towards my total)*
> 
> The good news is that these are priorities #1 & #2 on dusman's list so they should be live shortly



that's a fantastic idea!

----------


## NickOdell

> For hockey stick growth, we need 2 things: 
> 
> 1.) mailchimp integration - needed not only for delivery of what will be 15,000+ emails on 10.19 but also for the effective onboarding of new pledges so they help spread/share/forward info about #blackthisout to friends and family.
> 
> *2.) leaderboard of who's generating the most number of pledges - (re: everyone who pledges gets their own unique referral link - e.g. blackthisout.com/xyz123 = my link - so that anyone who comes to the site via that link gets counted towards my total)*
> 
> The good news is that these are priorities #1 & #2 on dusman's list so they should be live shortly


Best idea I've heard in a while. This could get competitive, which would be GREAT.

----------


## Sentinelrv

The Facebook event is very slow today. Let's just hope it's due to the 3rd quarter push. On October 1st, we need to kick back into overdrive. There will only be 19 days left to promote.

----------


## NickOdell

> The Facebook event is very slow today. Let's just hope it's due to the 3rd quarter push. On October 1st, we need to kick back into overdrive. There will only be 19 days left to promote.


I'm pretty sure it is. Tomorrow we have our work cut out for us though.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> 2.) leaderboard of who's generating the most number of pledges - (re: everyone who pledges gets their own unique referral link - e.g. blackthisout.com/xyz123 = my link - so that anyone who comes to the site via that link gets counted towards my total)


We need a huge prize in order to motivate people to take the leaderboard seriously. Is it possible if we could contact the campaign to see if we could organize *"A Day with Ron Paul"* for the winner like Romney just recently had? People would go into overdrive to win this once in a lifetime opportunity. How could we get this done?

----------


## davidt!

> A leaderboard but make it like the Iowa Projects webpage some how...
> 
> Also, is anyone getting the word out to meet up groups or are you just sticking to FB?
> There are a few meetups around me that don't have BTO money bomb on the calendar. 
> Also are we reaching out to antiwar groups, or other groups like homeschoolers, or info wars people?
> Let's rekindle some old alliances.


I have been hitting the Meetup groups but can only send info to 3 a day. I think one or two others were also contacting them but not sure. The more the merrier. The info is getting out to Infowars. It's being posted on their fb and was mentioned on air the other day. I think Birdlady sent them an e-mail with the widget info.

----------


## NickOdell

> I have been hitting the Meetup groups but can only send info to 3 a day. I think one or two others were also contacting them but not sure. The more the merrier.


Agreed. I'm not getting much of a response from the meetups though :/ 

Also, we need to get the widget at the TOP of both the forums and the daily paul *as soon as EoQ Push is over*.

----------


## trey4sports

> Agreed. I'm not getting much of a response from the meetups though :/ 
> 
> Also, we need to get the widget at the TOP of both the forums and the daily paul *as soon as EoQ Push is over*.



agreed.

----------


## davidt!

> The Facebook event is very slow today. Let's just hope it's due to the 3rd quarter push. On October 1st, we need to kick back into overdrive. There will only be 19 days left to promote.


Yeah things should definitely pick back up starting tomorrow. I know I have slowed down promotion over the last couple of days as to not compete with EQP.

----------


## Spanky

we can do this, get out in public and preach!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Originally Posted by WD-NY
> 
> 
> 2.) leaderboard of who's generating the most number of pledges - (re: everyone who pledges gets their own unique referral link - e.g. blackthisout.com/xyz123 = my link - so that anyone who comes to the site via that link gets counted towards my total)
> 
> 
> We need a huge prize in order to motivate people to take the leaderboard seriously. Is it possible if we could contact the campaign to see if we could organize *"A Day with Ron Paul"* for the winner like Romney just recently had? People would go into overdrive to win this once in a lifetime opportunity. How could we get this done?


Did nobody see my post above? I think this is a GENIUS idea that could make promotion explode. Spend the day with Ron Paul on the campaign trail, but first you need to promote as hard as you can! We need to find some way to make this possible.

----------


## trey4sports

> Did nobody see my post above? I think this is a GENIUS idea that could make promotion explode. Spend the day with Ron Paul on the campaign trail, but first you need to promote as hard as you can! We need to find some way to make this possible.



yes, but getting the campaign on board might not be the easiest.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> yes, but getting the campaign on board might not be the easiest.


I understand that, but if there's a lot of money involved, they might make an exception for this. How would we even go about contacting them? Is there a phone number or email address? Do we know anybody here that is in contact with the campaign?

And what is the timeline for this leaderboard? Is it almost done, or is it only just being started on?

----------


## trey4sports

> I understand that, but if there's a lot of money involved, they might make an exception for this. How would we even go about contacting them. Is there a phone number or email address? Do we know anybody that is in contact with the campaign?


shoot a PM to matt collins, and also to debbie hopper. Both forum members here who work for the official campaign in some capacity. That is probably the best way to get a hold of someone.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> shoot a PM to matt collins, and also to debbie hopper. Both forum members here who work for the official campaign in some capacity. That is probably the best way to get a hold of someone.


Do you know Debbie's profile name? I already know Matt's user name. I'll try doing that.

----------


## trey4sports

here is a link to her profile. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member....-Debbie-Hopper

----------


## dusman

> I understand that, but if there's a lot of money involved, they might make an exception for this. How would we even go about contacting them? Is there a phone number or email address? Do we know anybody here that is in contact with the campaign?
> 
> And what is the timeline for this leaderboard? Is it almost done, or is it only just being started on?


The referral system has been in place. I just have to figure out how to create a page for people automatically. I may just make a separate signup.. just to make it easier.

----------


## Uriah

I believe Obama did a $5 raffle. For every $5 you donate you get a 'ticket' put in a raffle and the winner gets dinner with Obama. It was something like that. Ron should do this for the Oct. 19 moneybomb. Can we get the campaign on board? This would be very promotional.

----------


## justinpagewood

My whole family got involved with BTO on facebook:

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> yes, but getting the campaign on board might not be the easiest.


The campaign will likely promote this money bomb later.  Just worry they're not going to stick to the important blackout theme.  Remember the 'legalize gold and silver' money bomb back in June?  The campaign promoted it, but unilaterally changed it to a "Ron Paul vs. Romneycare" event.

----------


## albinowookie2k

> Did nobody see my post above? I think this is a GENIUS idea that could make promotion explode. Spend the day with Ron Paul on the campaign trail, but first you need to promote as hard as you can! We need to find some way to make this possible.


In 2007, i came up with the idea of Ron Paul campaign using the Meetup groups as an example of the free market.  Each group would compete with each other.  The Group that would raise the most money, Ron Paul would make a personal visit.  

The campaign took my idea.  In August 2007, the competition was on.  New York City Ron Paul Meetup Group won,  Philly came in second, third i forget who one.   But the campaign decided that the top three winners would get a person visit from Ron Paul, the next 5 would get a personal phone call.   

New York just had a small meeting with Ron Paul.  Philly decided to bring it much bigger and better.  They set up a rally in front of the Independence Hall, over 5,000 people showed up.  

I think it is a great idea. But Meetup is not being used as much as it did in 2008 elections.

----------


## ItsTime

> The referral system has been in place. I just have to figure out how to create a page for people automatically. I may just make a separate signup.. just to make it easier.


Have it be the page after they pledge?

----------


## Sentinelrv

Here is my message to Matt. I'm about to send the same message to Debbie.




> Hey Matt. We met earlier this year at CPAC, though you probably don't remember me. You stood in front of me in line to get Ron Paul's autograph after his speech.
> 
> Anyway, I'm the one who started that massive 140+ page thread about the Oct 19th Black This Out Money Bomb...
> 
> *Black This Out, Want $6,000,000? We Need THE ENTIRE MONTH for Promotion & 25,000 Attendees*
> 
> We were discussing a new idea, and it was suggested that I contact you and Debbie Hopper at the campaign about it first to potentially get it going. We've heard word that the campaign is not only aware of Black This Out, but that they are very excited about what it could potentially mean for the future of the campaign. It could be the new Nov 5th.
> 
> I've been working with the creator of the website *http://www.BlackThisOut.com* to iron things out and we just came up with a new idea that could potentially kickstart promotion of this money bomb into high gear after the 3rd quarter push is over. The website owner Dusman is working on a leader board for the website that uses referral links to track who is promoting the money bomb the most. I explained that while this leader board may create some competition in the community so that we can increase the amount of pledges we're getting on the website, I don't think it will create the motivation we need to meet the $6,000,000 goal. Currently we might be on track for $3-4 million for the 19th.
> ...

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Have it be the page after they pledge?


As far as I know, the page after will be the promotion page.

----------


## ItsTime

Ok my way to tired this week. Work and Ron Paul promotion has be burnt. Take whatever I say tonight with a grain of sand.

----------


## TexMac

> In 2007, i came up with the idea of Ron Paul campaign using the Meetup groups as an example of the free market.  Each group would compete with each other.  The Group that would raise the most money, Ron Paul would make a personal visit.  
> 
> The campaign took my idea.  In August 2007, the competition was on.  New York City Ron Paul Meetup Group won,  Philly came in second, third i forget who one.   But the campaign decided that the top three winners would get a person visit from Ron Paul, the next 5 would get a personal phone call.   
> 
> New York just had a small meeting with Ron Paul.  Philly decided to bring it much bigger and better.  They set up a rally in front of the Independence Hall, over 5,000 people showed up.  
> 
> I think it is a great idea. But Meetup is not being used as much as it did in 2008 elections.


That was your idea?  I remember we all started donating with the Philly meetup's code so we could have the rally there.

----------


## ItsTime

> In 2007, i came up with the idea of Ron Paul campaign using the Meetup groups as an example of the free market.  Each group would compete with each other.  The Group that would raise the most money, Ron Paul would make a personal visit.  
> 
> The campaign took my idea.  In August 2007, the competition was on.  New York City Ron Paul Meetup Group won,  Philly came in second, third i forget who one.   But the campaign decided that the top three winners would get a person visit from Ron Paul, the next 5 would get a personal phone call.   
> 
> New York just had a small meeting with Ron Paul.  Philly decided to bring it much bigger and better.  They set up a rally in front of the Independence Hall, over 5,000 people showed up.  
> 
> I think it is a great idea. But Meetup is not being used as much as it did in 2008 elections.


I remember that that was awesome!

----------


## dusman

> Here is my message to Matt. I'm about to send the same message to Debbie.


This was a pretty good letter. I'm not quite sure how long it will take me to put in place that feature.. As WD-NY had said, I have to first get the e-mail system in place. I'm hoping that won't take too long.

----------


## dusman

> My whole family got involved with BTO on facebook:


Awesome, man!

----------


## NickOdell

For those of you who know how to add the black bar to people's pictures, you may want to offer to black people's profile picture out on the Ron Paul Facebook pages. 

I have tried this and so far have done 5 people's. Its easy and gets people involved, and spreads the word without them actually having to share it. Their friends will all see it as their profile picture.

----------


## trey4sports

maybe on dec. 16th we can all photoshop our pics and add wigs, muskets, and tri-cornered hats for the tea party moneybomb.

----------


## mstrmac1

On the BTO website where you can click "help spread the message" shouldnt we have comment in news stories too? Maybe have the latest news stories on the site to comment on?

----------


## qwerty

back to work! i Start hitting Youtube...

REally we need to have this all over daily paul too, easy pledges there!

----------


## dusman

> For those of you who know how to add the black bar to people's pictures, you may want to offer to black people's profile picture out on the Ron Paul Facebook pages. 
> 
> I have tried this and so far have done 5 people's. Its easy and gets people involved, and spreads the word without them actually having to share it. Their friends will all see it as their profile picture.


Another hour or so, I'll have a feature on the web site that will let people do it themselves directly from the blackthisout web site.

----------


## dusman

> On the BTO website where you can click "help spread the message" shouldnt we have comment in news stories too? Maybe have the latest news stories on the site to comment on?


I'm actually putting together a whole reporting system. So, people will be able to submit stories of media bias/censorship/etc and we'll have a few people screening them and writing rebuttals and whatnot for them.

----------


## mstrmac1

> I'm actually putting together a whole reporting system. So, people will be able to submit stories of media bias/censorship/etc and we'll have a few people screening them and writing rebuttals and whatnot for them.


10-4...Good job

----------


## NickOdell

> Another hour or so, I'll have a feature on the web site that will let people do it themselves directly from the blackthisout web site.


Sweet! That'll be a good feature. Great timing too. 

Well, I got a couple done early. Can't hurt

----------


## qwerty

i will easily comment 1.000 videos on three days, so i try to comment 1.500!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Qwerty, I would spread the 3rd quarter push for now. We only have a little more than 40 minutes left.

Also Dusman, how does this app work? How does it know where the eyes are?

----------


## phesoge

End of quarter PUSH for about another hour or so, and then BTO PROMOTION LIKE IT IS GOING OUT OF STYLE

----------


## Legend1104

How do you know that you have pledged? I think I have but am not sure. I do plan on doing mass invites to my facebook friends a couple of times this month. Last time I got about 2-3 invites from it. Maybe I can get more this time.

----------


## dusman

> Qwerty, I would spread the 3rd quarter push for now. We only have a little more than 40 minutes left.
> 
> Also Dusman, how does this app work? How does it know where the eyes are?


It doesn't. You drag and resize the black bar and the logo where you want it to be. Only thing it doesn't have is rotate. We might be able to work it in, but this works pretty well for now I think.

----------


## qwerty

> Qwerty, I would spread the 3rd quarter push for now. We only have a little more than 40 minutes left.


you would ? Aren´t you ?

----------


## qwerty

Please spend less time here and more time promoting! We really need to get the word out!!! 

Who can beat me on commenting youtube ? Let´s have a challenge!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> you would ? Aren´t you ?


Yeah, I've spread that Reddit link around and have been hitting Facebook a little at a time.

----------


## Birdlady

Just to throw this out there. I think it's important to change up the Youtube comments. Have like 4 or 5 in rotation to avoid getting flagged as spam. 

If our comments are being flagged as spam, then they are useless in my opinion as they are hidden and no one is going to click show to see what was said. Does anyone know how youtube classifies comments as spam? Is it the individual users reporting them or does youtube track comments? The reason why I ask is because I've seen "Ron Paul 2012" marked as spam and this is on pro-Ron Paul videos where no one would be reporting it.

----------


## qwerty

> Just to throw this out there. I think it's important to change up the Youtube comments. Have like 4 or 5 in rotation to avoid getting flagged as spam. 
> 
> If our comments are being flagged as spam, then they are useless in my opinion as they are hidden and no one is going to click show to see what was said. Does anyone know how youtube classifies comments as spam? Is it the individual users reporting them or does youtube track comments? The reason why I ask is because I've seen "Ron Paul 2012" marked as spam and this is on pro-Ron Paul videos where no one would be reporting it.


Individuals can make a comment to be "spam"....

I change my message everyday, my message includes the number of pledges...

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Individuals can make a comment to be "spam"....
> 
> I change my message everyday, my message includes the number of pledges...


Give us a couple links that you posted on maybe within the last 10 minutes and let's see if they've been flagged. I want to make sure, because I remember seeing your comments flagged.

----------


## qwerty

> Give us a couple links that you posted on maybe within the last 10 minutes and let's see if they've been flagged. I want to make sure, because I remember seeing your comments flagged.


just search "ron paul" on youtube...every video is tagged...

I can see many of my old comments too so they are not flagged...

People have also said several times in this topic that my comments are all over youtube..

----------


## eaglesfan48

Okay I took a couple days off while I was busy... But I'm ready to do some promotion. I'll be hitting Youtube pretty hard with you Qwerty. Qwerty you sent that messag about adding annotations and promoting the money bomb to my other account a couple days ago. May I suggest changing the Title of your message from just "Hello", to something like "From a fellow Ron Paul supporter" or "Regarding your Ron Paul videos..." or maybe someone here can come up with a better message title. Just seeing "Hello" kind of seems a little spammy, or at least that was my first thought upon seeing the title 'hello' in my inbox. Just a thought...

I'm about to go on a commenting spree & I'll also be trying to upload 5-10 videos every day & add annotations and such. 

The puuush is over, I'm ready to make this thing HUGE!

----------


## qwerty

> Okay I took a couple days off while I was busy... But I'm ready to do some promotion. I'll be hitting Youtube pretty hard with you Qwerty. Qwerty you sent that messag about adding annotations and promoting the money bomb to my other account a couple days ago. May I suggest changing the Title of your message from just "Hello", to something like "From a fellow Ron Paul supporter" or "Regarding your Ron Paul videos..." or maybe someone here can come up with a better message title. Just seeing "Hello" kind of seems a little spammy, or at least that was my first thought upon seeing the title 'hello' in my inbox. Just a thought...
> 
> I'm about to go on a commenting spree & I'll also be trying to upload 5-10 videos every day & add annotations and such. 
> 
> The puuush is over, I'm ready to make this thing HUGE!


thanks for the advice!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> just search "ron paul" on youtube...every video is tagged...
> 
> I can see many of my old comments too so they are not flagged...
> 
> People have also said several times in this topic that my comments are all over youtube..


Ok, I just checked and every single comment I could find by you looked like this...



Is it possible they could have flagged your entire account so your posts won't show up? That wouldn't make sense to me though. Why not just disable the account or suspend you instead if they thought you were spamming?

----------


## qwerty

> Ok, I just checked and every single comment I could find by you looked like this...
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible they could have flagged your entire account so your posts won't show up? That wouldn't make sense to me though. Why not just disable the account or suspend you instead if they thought you were spamming?



i just checked with my other account and can´t see any flagged as spam...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Now that the Q3 push is over, we need to start pushing this moneybomb harder than ever!!!

----------


## eaglesfan48

Its possible your account is flagged... its also possible someone is doing the same search as you and just flagging all your comments. If you create another youtube account, you can log in on that account with a different web browser and check to see if your being flagged. Youtube doesn't show YOU when you were flagged, only other accounts.

EDIT: I just looked too and your comments were all marked as spam. Though I did click the "not spam" button and vote them up every time (not sure if that helps or not)

I've had mixed results, sometimes 5 of my comments in a row will be marked as spam and sometimes 10 in a row will not be marked. There really doesn't seem to be a pattern. Its possible someone is just going around and marking pro-Ron Paul comments as spam.

----------


## qwerty

> Its possible your account is flagged... its also possible someone is doing the same search as you and just flagging all your comments. If you create another youtube account, you can log in on that account with a different web browser and check to see if your being flagged. Youtube doesn't show YOU when you were flagged, only other accounts.


i just checked it with my other account... not flagged...

You have seen my earlier comments, right ?

----------


## Birdlady

They are showing as spam for me too. 

This has been flagged as spam   show
qwerty94376 1 day ago

Try commenting something unrelated like "what a great video" and let's see if all of your comments are being flagged as spam automatically. I appreciate what you are doing, but if it's flagged as spam no one is reading your comments. I do not know why you can see them on one of your accounts. Are you looking at it with the account you are posting the comments on? What if you completely log out of youtube. Can you still see your comments?

----------


## eaglesfan48

> i just checked it with my other account... not flagged...
> 
> You have seen my earlier comments, right ?


Yes I have seen a lot of them, there was also a lot marked as spam too unfortunately. At every opportunity I click the "not spam" button and then thumbs up the comment. Like I said, I have had mixed results. Sometimes a bunch of my comments will all be marked as spam, other times none will be, and other times it will be every 3rd comment or so that is marked as spam. I just can't figure it out.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I think this is why it's important to message everybody that PM about annotations. They can't get around that.

----------


## eaglesfan48

Looking right now, it seems ALL of your comments are marked as spam.

It seems like your account is flagged

----------


## muzzled dogg

you can't track the RSVP's but i suggest you check what i'm doing on facebook here: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...s...-BE-CAREUL

and on meetup here: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...in-the-country

----------


## Sentinelrv

Try posting something unrelated with your alternate account. Have you been using that account to post Ron Paul stuff or no?

----------


## qwerty

> Looking right now, it seems ALL of your comments are marked as spam.
> 
> It seems like your account is flagged


i can´t see my comment flagged when i´m logged in wiht different account or not logged at all...

But i make new account... :P

----------


## Sentinelrv

> But i make new account... :P


Test it by commenting on a video, link it here and let us know what the user name is. Then we'll check it to see if it has been flagged..

----------


## Birdlady

I did a little digging in google and it looks like certain words are added to Youtube's "spam database". So yes accounts and comments can be automatically marked as spam.  If you google, "youtube spam comments" you will find some info about it. I don't want to condone getting around the spam filter, so I'll just leave it at that...

Qwerty, I would guess your account has been flagged from what I read on a forum about this. It doesn't take much it seems. It also seems to be tied to your IP too.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> i can´t see my comment flagged when i´m logged in wiht different account or not logged at all...
> 
> But i make new account... :P


I think you will be fine if you make a new account. Also, every 10 minutes or so try to change your pledge # up somehow. Having your comments differ from each other even the slightest bit should help. You can add or remove commas... anything really.

Example: +8500 Pledges﻿ so far! (Official page&Facebook!) ---> +8,400 Pledges﻿ so far! (Official page&Facebook!) ---> 8,520 Pledges﻿ so far! (Official page&Facebook!)
8,531 Pledges﻿ so far! (Official page&Facebook!)

----------


## Sentinelrv

> It also seems to be tied to your IP too.


Wow, so that's it then? There's nothing he can do about it?

----------


## eaglesfan48

> I did a little digging in google and it looks like certain words are added to Youtube's "spam database". So yes accounts and comments can be automatically marked as spam.  If you google, "youtube spam comments" you will find some info about it. I don't want to condone getting around the spam filter, so I'll just leave it at that...
> 
> Qwerty, I would guess your account has been flagged from what I read on a forum about this. It doesn't take much it seems. It also seems to be tied to your IP too.


Can you check if mine are being marked as spam as well? Search Ron Paul and filter by upload date.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Can you check if mine are being marked as spam as well? Search Ron Paul and filter by upload date.


I just checked and the first one I saw was marked.

Edit: And others are too.

----------


## NickOdell

Maybe we should all take a break from doing comments and focus on PM-ing the owners of all these youtube channels? I see that as being more effective anyways.

----------


## Birdlady

Look at this video qwerty. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX-dJ8BGq9s

Your comment is marked and you did it just an hour ago. I think you need to stop and look into this, so you aren't wasting your time.

----------


## Birdlady

> Maybe we should all take a break from doing comments and focus on PM-ing the owners of all these youtube channels? I see that as being more effective anyways.


Agreed. This may have been effective a few days ago, but it looks like YT's spam database has caught on. I noticed today, on my own video, the BTO comment was completely deleted even though I replied to it to keep it pinned to the top. As far as I know, this only happens when a person's account is banned.

Edit: Just wanted to add that I'm not trying to be a downer here. I just want to see our time spent on things that are working.

----------


## NickOdell

> Agreed. This may have been effective a few days ago, but it looks like YT's spam database has caught on. I noticed today, on my own video, the BTO comment was completely deleted even though I replied to it to keep it pinned to the top. As far as I know, this only happens when a person's account is banned.


Okay. Its official. 

*Stop wasting your time commenting and start PM-ing channel owners*

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Maybe we should all take a break from doing comments and focus on PM-ing the owners of all these youtube channels? I see that as being more effective anyways.


Right. Time to switch it up and send out some messages. Also, uploading RP videos along with the proper links & annotations yourself will help.

We do still need people commenting and there promoting the money bomb though. Just not mass spamming it the way Qwerty and I did. A comment here and there maybe along with voting up comments about the money bomb.

----------


## qwerty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp0sb...el_video_title

Can you see my comment now ?

I am using a different account and i can change my IP when i want to...

----------


## Sentinelrv

We need Dusman to put that letter on the promotion page of the website then. I'm not sure why he skipped it when updating the page. In my opinion, it's the most important part of the YouTube strategy.

----------


## qwerty

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp0sb...el_video_title
> 
> can you see my comment now ?
> 
> I am using a different account and i can change my ip when i want to...


tell meeee!

----------


## eaglesfan48

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp0sb...el_video_title
> 
> Can you see my comment now ?
> 
> I am using a different account and i can change my IP when i want to...


I can see it

----------


## Sentinelrv

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp0sb...el_video_title
> 
> Can you see my comment now ?
> 
> I am using a different account and i can change my IP when i want to...


Yes, I see it. Maybe it's not tied to your IP address afterall.

----------


## qwerty

> I can see it


So i just need change my IP and account everyday! 

Really thanks! 

I just changed my IP...

----------


## NickOdell

None of the widgets are up because of the issues with the website recently, correct? We need to get them back and up on the top of the forums and Daily Paul ASAP.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Maybe we just need to check in now and then and see if we need to make a new account.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> None of the widgets are up because of the issues with the website recently, correct? We need to get them back and up on the top of the forums and Daily Paul ASAP.


It's at the bottom of the forum right now, but I PM'ed Bryan earlier to see if he would move the banner to the top of the forum.

----------


## qwerty

Tell me asap in pm if you see my comments flagged. I will create new account and change ip every time!

----------


## NickOdell

> It's at the bottom of the forum right now, but I PM'ed Bryan earlier to see if he would move the banner to the top of the forum.


Good, hopefully he will move it. Makes it all official 

Ah, I see. Well it isn't on RonPaulFlix.com anymore.

----------


## eaglesfan48

OK Qwerty I'm going to leave the commenting to you.

I'm going to focus on PM'ing uploaders and uploading videos myself.

EDIT: and I'll let you know ASAP if I see you flagged. 
Great job

----------


## qwerty

> OK Qwerty I'm going to leave the commenting to you.
> 
> I'm going to focus on PM'ing uploaders and uploading videos myself.


Yes, but sometimes check th recent Ron Paul videos and tell me if i´m flagged and i will try deal with it!

maybe i see it myself too when i just log in with different Ip, have take a look on that.

if has to be someway related to ip cause i didn´t see that those were flagged with my old ip with different account.

Youtube can´t beat us!

----------


## eaglesfan48

Looks like your flagged again

----------


## qwerty

> Looks like your flagged again





then it´s some individual who flagged cause i changed my ip and can see all of my comment for example on these videos, http://www.youtube.com/user/RonPaul2008dotcom

can you ?


in what video i´m flagged ?

----------


## JoshS

yep qwerty i can see em, you're fine

----------


## qwerty

> yep qwerty i can see em, you're fine


Thanks!

----------


## NickOdell

> then it´s some individual who flagged cause i changed my ip and can see all of my comment for example on these videos, http://www.youtube.com/user/RonPaul2008dotcom
> 
> can you ?
> 
> 
> in what video i´m flagged ?


Why not just move on from this silly game of did-it-get-marked-as-spam-or-not, and get all the YouTube channels to upload one of the Black This Out promotional videos to their channel, so ALL of their subscribers are notified of it? It would have a MUCH greater effect than 100's of comments, half of which are marked as spam. 

It requires a hell of a lot less work to each PM a bunch of channels, rather than make 1,000's of comments. 


Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I would recommend that if you're going to be sending out that message in the first post, that you keep an alphabetical list of names in a Notepad file so that you don't annoy people by sending them repeated messages by mistake.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Why not just move on from this silly game of did-it-get-marked-as-spam-or-not, and get all the YouTube channels to upload one of the Black This Out promotional videos to their channel, so ALL of their subscribers are notified of it? It would have a MUCH greater effect than 100's of comments, half of which are marked as spam. 
> 
> It requires a hell of a lot less work to each PM a bunch of channels, rather than make 1,000's of comments. 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


That's a good idea. Maybe I should add it to my letter as point #4. Which video should we use?

----------


## dusman

> Why not just move on from this silly game of did-it-get-marked-as-spam-or-not, and get all the YouTube channels to upload one of the Black This Out promotional videos to their channel, so ALL of their subscribers are notified of it? It would have a MUCH greater effect than 100's of comments, half of which are marked as spam. 
> 
> It requires a hell of a lot less work to each PM a bunch of channels, rather than make 1,000's of comments. 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


I like this idea.

----------


## qwerty

> Why not just move on from this silly game of did-it-get-marked-as-spam-or-not, and get all the YouTube channels to upload one of the Black This Out promotional videos to their channel, so ALL of their subscribers are notified of it? It would have a MUCH greater effect than 100's of comments, half of which are marked as spam. 
> 
> It requires a hell of a lot less work to each PM a bunch of channels, rather than make 1,000's of comments. 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


I have send a message to over 100 channels...just my 2 cents...

I official channel has also quite many subs and i use it also to promote this, not spammin but in different way!

----------


## dusman

Ok guys. Go to the web site and try out the black out feature. 

It's put up a bit sloppy IMHO, but for times sake it will do until I can come back to it.

----------


## qwerty

> That's a good idea. Maybe I should add it to my letter as point #4. Which video should we use?


Update your letter so that i can use it once again... 

What would be a good title ?

----------


## qwerty

all i can do for this moneybomb is to SPAM... If you have good ideas for me please share...

----------


## eaglesfan48

Qwerty - You are flagged in all the videos I've seen again =(
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvWo8KC-5Ko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCrfBQaoAYA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4quaeGrLJ8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgXMZkBzw7M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpY8pC-uG0U

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, if when I change the letter to update it with the 4th option, would you put that on the promotion page, or is there a reason you're leaving it off?

----------


## NickOdell

> I have send a message to over 100 channels...just my 2 cents...
> 
> I official channel has also quite many subs and i use it also to promote this, not spammin but in different way!


Good. We need the messages going directly to the channel owners. I've dove a few channels, but I'm focusing my efforts on Facebook. Keep rockin' YouTube

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, if when I change the letter to update it with the 4th option, would you put that on the promotion page, or is there a reason you're leaving it off?


I plan on putting these on the promotion page. I basically did the ones that weren't time consuming. I'll get back to the more intricate ones probably tomorrow.

----------


## muzzled dogg

> you can't track the RSVP's but i suggest you check what i'm doing on facebook here: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...s...-BE-CAREUL
> 
> and on meetup here: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...in-the-country


qft

----------


## qwerty

So the youtube commenting seem not to work at the moment, it could be some anti-Ron Paul people who flag those.

So i move to contact every channel on youtube that has uploaded positive video about Ron Paul recently...

*Sentinelrv, please update your letter and tell me a good title...i want to work!!!!*

----------


## NickOdell

> That's a good idea. Maybe I should add it to my letter as point #4. Which video should we use?


I personally don't like the one currently the biggest on the website, but a lot of people seem to like it. I don't really have a favorite.

----------


## dusman

> I personally don't like the one currently the biggest on the website, but a lot of people seem to like it. I don't really have a favorite.


It'd be nice to get someone to put one together that really illustrates the media censorship and that captures the frustration and disappointment we go through with them. Then a powerful call to action to donate. While the ones that are up are pretty good.. it's too bad we can't get a really nice professional-grade video created. I've been bugging my brother for weeks now about it, but he doesn't have too much time.

----------


## qwerty

i create new account to daily Paul once again... :P

We need to get help from there too!

----------


## dusman

Can you guys test the black out feature real quick?

----------


## eaglesfan48

> So the youtube commenting seem not to work at the moment, it could be some anti-Ron Paul people who flag those.
> 
> So i move to contact every channel on youtube that has uploaded positive video about Ron Paul...
> 
> *Sentinelrv, please update your letter and tell me a good title...i want to work!!!!*


A quick suggestion on the PMing. You should keep notepad open, copy and paste the person's name you send the PM to so you have a list of people you have already messaged.

Soon enough you can just hit ctrl+F while you are in notepad, which automatically opens the find function, paste the person's name there and it will show up if you already have them on your list. You could also just do ABC order as Sentinel mentioned earlier in the thread. Eventually, you can (maybe) start doing follow ups when you know you've already messaged them and they haven't responded or done anything.

As for titles, you just want them to open it and not look too spammy. A few suggestions:
Thanks for uploading that Ron Paul video ---  About that Ron Paul video --- From a fellow Ron Paul supporter --- Lets help Ron Paul win 2012

Also, if you are desperate for work... There is always Facebook. There are a ton of Ron Paul related pages, a ton of status updates from those pages... a LOT of things to possibly do

----------


## justinpagewood

Looking very cool, but two problems i encountered:

1. The "black this out" text doesn't always look good on lighter photos.  It it possible to put an (x) on it in case someone wants to remove that or they can't figure out how they want to place it?

2. The download function wasn't really working.  Once I clicked download, nothing happened.

PS. I'm on a MacBook using Google Chrome

----------


## qwerty

what do you think about this kind of spamming from me ?

I create several youtube accounts and upload moneybombs videos with those account! I mean lot of accounts!

----------


## NickOdell

> A quick suggestion on the PMing. You should keep notepad open, copy and paste the person's name you send the PM to so you have a list of people you have already messaged.
> 
> Soon enough you can just hit ctrl+F while you are in notepad, which automatically opens the find function, paste the person's name there and it will show up if you already have them on your list. You could also just do ABC order as Sentinel mentioned earlier in the thread. Eventually, you can (maybe) start doing follow ups when you know you've already messaged them and they haven't responded or done anything.
> 
> As for titles, you just want them to open it and not look too spammy. A few suggestions:
> Thanks for uploading that Ron Paul video ---  About that Ron Paul video --- From a fellow Ron Paul supporter --- Lets help Ron Paul win 2012
> 
> Also, if you are desperate for work... There is always Facebook. There are a ton of Ron Paul related pages, a ton of status updates from those pages... a LOT of things to possibly do


Good points. People won't help if we annoy them. 

Yep, no shortage of things to do. Keep workin at it, it will pay off!

----------


## qwerty

> A quick suggestion on the PMing. You should keep notepad open, copy and paste the person's name you send the PM to so you have a list of people you have already messaged.
> 
> Soon enough you can just hit ctrl+F while you are in notepad, which automatically opens the find function, paste the person's name there and it will show up if you already have them on your list. You could also just do ABC order as Sentinel mentioned earlier in the thread. Eventually, you can (maybe) start doing follow ups when you know you've already messaged them and they haven't responded or done anything.
> 
> As for titles, you just want them to open it and not look too spammy. A few suggestions:
> Thanks for uploading that Ron Paul video ---  About that Ron Paul video --- From a fellow Ron Paul supporter --- Lets help Ron Paul win 2012
> 
> Also, if you are desperate for work... There is always Facebook. There are a ton of Ron Paul related pages, a ton of status updates from those pages... a LOT of things to possibly do


I don´t have facebook account and not familiar with it ? 

What could i do on facebook ?

----------


## Sentinelrv

How is this as an updated letter? I added a title and changed the first thing in the list. Everything else was moved down to 2, 3 and 4.




> *Title:* Could you Please Help us Promote the Oct 19th Black This Out Money Bomb?
> 
> *Body:* Hey, I was wondering if you could help do us a huge favor. I'm helping out to organize for the Oct 19th Black This Out Money Bomb...
> 
> www.BlackThisOut.com
> 
> I'm sure you've probably heard of it by now because the event has been exploding all over the internet and has started to take on a life of its own. We already have thousands of pledges on the official money bomb website and the Facebook event and every day the rate of pledges is increasing. Pretty soon we will be adding thousands of people a day. Our goal is to raise $6,000,000 for Ron Paul and with our early momentum, it is very possible we will achieve this goal, but ONLY with your help. I wanted to write you to ask if you could do a couple things from now on that would guarantee people get maximum exposure to this event. It would really help us out in our goal of getting as many people as possible to know about this event. Here they are...
> 
> 1. First and most important, download one of the existing Black This Out promotional videos and upload it to your YouTube channel. This will notify all of your subscribers about the new video and everyone that watches it will be notified about the money bomb. This is the easiest and fastest way to notify as many people as possible about the event. I wouldn't worry about asking permission to re-upload a video, though you can if you feel you have to. Most of the people that created these promotional videos did it to help spread the word about the money bomb and I'd assume they'd be happy that you're uploading it to spread the message. Like I said though, you can ask permission if you feel you have to. May I suggest using the following video to upload...
> ...

----------


## dusman

> Looking very cool, but two problems i encountered:
> 
> 1. The "black this out" text doesn't always look good on lighter photos.  It it possible to put an (x) on it in case someone wants to remove that or they can't figure out how they want to place it?
> 
> 2. The download function wasn't really working.  Once I clicked download, nothing happened.
> 
> PS. I'm on a MacBook using Google Chrome


Thanks for the input Justin. 

I'm not quite sure about [x]ing it out.. That would be kind of nice I think. I'll have to ask the developer tomorrow. 

So when you clicked download, it doesn't send it down to your download bar? It almost seems like there is issues with MAC with this, as the maxHeight wasn't working for another MAC user.

----------


## NickOdell

> what do you think about this kind of spamming from me ?
> 
> I create several youtube accounts and upload moneybombs videos with those account! I mean lot of accounts!


Qwerty, doing that won't help much. Those accounts won't get many views. Here is what I recommend you do: 
1. Make sure every pro-Ron Paul channel gets 1, just 1, PM about the moneybomb. 
2. As far as spamming, that should be done on Facebook. Go to the original post of this thread and go to each Ron Paul Facebook page and post about the moneybomb. Those are the places spamming is effective and there are tons and tons of pages. 

Honestly, I would give up messing with YouTube comments. There are more effective things to be done.

----------


## dusman

> Looking very cool, but two problems i encountered:
> 
> 1. The "black this out" text doesn't always look good on lighter photos.  It it possible to put an (x) on it in case someone wants to remove that or they can't figure out how they want to place it?
> 
> 2. The download function wasn't really working.  Once I clicked download, nothing happened.
> 
> PS. I'm on a MacBook using Google Chrome


BTW, I have your article up there too. When they click on "Click Here to Find Out More..." 

Anything I should reword there or any preference you have on credit there?

----------


## qwerty

> Qwerty, doing that won't help much. Those accounts won't get many views. Here is what I recommend you do: 
> 1. Make sure every pro-Ron Paul channel gets 1, just 1, PM about the moneybomb. 
> 2. As far as spamming, that should be done on Facebook. Go to the original post of this thread and go to each Ron Paul Facebook page and post about the moneybomb. Those are the places spamming is effective and there are tons and tons of pages. 
> 
> Honestly, I would give up messing with YouTube comments. There are more effective things to be done.


i´m totally new with facebook. I guess i need to make fake account there... :P

----------


## NickOdell

> i´m totally new with facebook. I guess i need to make fake account there... :P


That's what I did. Didn't think making my friends see me spamming the moneybomb would help the process of converting them along.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> I don´t have facebook account and not familiar with it ? 
> 
> What could i do on facebook ?


Its not that hard to learn Facebook. You can create a name, then start liking all the Ron Paul pages. There is a list of Ron Paul pages in the first post of this thread as well as some directions on how to promote on there.

I'm going to transition my promoting more toward Facebook. I'll upload 40-50 Ron Paul videos to youtube and have the promotions and links in the descriptions... Then I'll start working on Facebook with the occasional Youtube comment here and there.

EDIT: Also Qwerty we can work together on making sure all the big Ron Paul Youtuber's get a PM. Just start a list and when your done with it, PM me the list, I can build on it and send it back to you.

----------


## NickOdell

> Its not that hard to learn Facebook. You can create a name, then start liking all the Ron Paul pages. There is a list of Ron Paul pages in the first post of this thread as well as some directions on how to promote on there.
> 
> I'm going to transition my promoting more toward Facebook. I'll upload 40-50 Ron Paul videos to youtube and have the promotions and links in the descriptions... Then I'll start working on Facebook with the occasional Youtube comment here and there.


That's my strategy. Facebook + occasional YouTube PM/comment. 

I hope we are more successful tomorrow. We didn't gain many attendees today, but now the End of Quarter push is over.

----------


## davidt!

..

----------


## qwerty

can you see my comment here ?

http://www.facebook.com/MillionVotes...sseVentura2012

----------


## qwerty

> EDIT: Also Qwerty we can work together on making sure all the big Ron Paul Youtuber's get a PM. Just start a list and when your done with it, PM me the list, I can build on it and send it back to you.


ok, i start hitting youtube when i have finished hitting facebook ?

Is there some kind of limits on facebook ?

----------


## davidt!

> ok, i start hitting youtube when i have finished hitting facebook ?
> 
> Is there some kind of limits on facebook ?


qwerty, you can hit Ron Paul related news articles too. Just google Ron Paul and hit the "news" tab at the top of google then leave comments at the bottom of the articles.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, here is another addition I made to the YouTube promotional section. Keep it in mind when you update the page...

*Notify your Subscribers by Re-Uploading a Black This Out Promotional Video*

*1.* Download and install a program that lets you download videos from YouTube. I personally use *Orbit Downloader*.

*2.* Download this *Black This Out Promotional Video*. It's short, energizing and gets the point across.

*3.* Re-Upload the video to your YouTube account. This will notify all your subscribers to watch the video.

*4.* This is the easiest and fastest way to spread Black This Out across YouTube!

----------


## trey4sports

> can you see my comment here ?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/MillionVotes...sseVentura2012



i don't see any comment about the moneybomb.

----------


## qwerty

> i don't see any comment about the moneybomb.


I see it... how can you post the facebook event to wall ?

help me do it right...

----------


## NickOdell

> I see it... how can you post the facebook event to wall ?
> 
> help me do it right...


Copy/paste the URL of the Facebook event to wherever you want to post it

----------


## Sentinelrv

Paste the link first. Then put your cursor behind the link and hit Shift + Enter twice in order to skip a line. Then above the link type a comment about the money bomb like you usually would. Then hit enter to post it.

Don't hit enter to skip a space, only Shift + Enter. Hitting enter will post your message.

----------


## qwerty

> Copy/paste the URL of the Facebook event to wherever you want to post it


Can you see my post here, http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Can you see my post here, http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12


I don't see anything about the money bomb there

----------


## qwerty

> I don't see anything about the money bomb there


third post at the moment on the wall ? Why i see it and you don´t ?

----------


## Sentinelrv

Qwerty, try watching this video. It tells you how to post links...

----------


## Sentinelrv

Are you Bill Smith? Somebody by that name just posted something about the money bomb on that page.

----------


## qwerty

> Qwerty, try watching this video. It tells you how to post links...


I don´t have the link icon...


how can i see my comments on those walls but you don´t ? :O

MIKE PAUL.... :P

jsut posted it here on the wall, http://www.facebook.com/InfowarsWith...wall&filter=12

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I don´t have the link icon...


You don't see this?

----------


## davidt!

> I don´t have the link icon...
> 
> 
> how can i see my comments on those walls but you don´t ? :O
> 
> MIKE PAUL.... :P
> 
> jsut posted it here on the wall, http://www.facebook.com/InfowarsWith...wall&filter=12


If you are Bill Smith I can see your posts. You may only want to post about 20 messages a day because facebook will flag you for spam too.

----------


## qwerty

> You don't see this?


i have only post or photo there ? Do you i have to "like" the page or something ?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> i have only post or photo there ? Do you i have to "like" the page or something ?


Maybe, I did.

----------


## qwerty

It seems that YT allows you to send 20 PM and then you have to wait some time... 




> 2012TheRevolution
> 
> alexaforronpaul
> 
> ekenliney4
> 
> f328owner
> 
> FoxtrotActual1
> ...



There are channels i contacted feel free continue and keep list updated!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> It seems that YT allows you to send 20 PM and then you have to wait some time... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are channels i contacted feel free continue and keep list updated!


This is a good idea. let's keep each others lists updated by posting who you contacted here. Then just copy and paste them into your own list.

Also, just make a couple accounts so you can keep sending PMs.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Also, maybe we shouldn't add that letter to the website. We don't want to risk blowing up people's inboxes. I think we can handle this here.

----------


## qwerty

http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul?sk=wall&filter=1

I just liked Ron Paul, can you see my post now ?

----------


## Sentinelrv

Are you Mike Paul? If so, yes.

----------


## qwerty

> Are you Mike Paul? If so, yes.


YES!!!!! 

How to avoid getting cencored on Facebook ? Do they send warning or ?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> YES!!!!! 
> 
> How to avoid getting cencored on Facebook ? Do they send warning or ?


I really don't know. I wouldn't post too many messages at one time though. That might flag you. Take breaks every so often. Just switch back and forth between YouTube and Facebook.

You don't have to only make status updates either. Try posting comments on the official page's updates.

You might also want to make your message a little more detailed and exciting sounding.

----------


## qwerty

> I really don't know. I wouldn't post too many messages at one time though. That might flag you. Take breaks every so often. Just switch back and forth between YouTube and Facebook.
> 
> You don't have to only make status updates either. Try posting comments on the official page's updates.
> 
> You might also want to make your message a little more detailed and exciting sounding.


please provide me message that Americans would love!! 

I also try the tactic to use new YT account to upload moneybomb videos let´s see how many views those get...

i give credit to original posters!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> please provide me message that Americans would love!!


Tired of the Media Blackout of Ron Paul? Help him Raise $6,000,000 by Making a Pledge to Donate on Oct 19th for the Black This Out Money Bomb...

http://www.BlackThisOut.com




> I also try the tactic to use new YT account to upload moneybomb videos let´s see how many views those get...


Yeah, but it's only really worth doing it if you already have a lot of subscribers.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Oh no, did anyone get the total for yesterday at 12:00? I forgot all about it.

----------


## eaglesfan48

Alright I sent the message out to a few... It was kind of tedious and the Youtube messaging system kept glitching for me... But I got some out, here is the list to go with Qwerty's list.

Ablinkin18

deb1926

ericblaze2000

Geddy008

ioevanc 

RonPaulFriends 

TheChannelOfLiberty

tradgedyandhope

UncoveringConscious

usawatchdog

VaticanRatline

VeritasView

Wreaver1776

----------


## Sentinelrv

Should we keep a list here on the forum so these smaller lists don't get lost in the replies and people don't see them? We want to make sure everybody is updating their own list with these names.

----------


## qwerty

these are done so far....




> 2012TheRevolution
> 
> Ablinkin18
> 
> alexaforronpaul
> 
> AmericanPatriot2008
> 
> aravoth
> ...



i need a break...

----------


## qwerty

YT-channel done so far....




> 2012TheRevolution Ablinkin18 alexaforronpaul AmericanPatriot2008 aravoth Daniel44125 deb1926 CongressmanRonPaul crye55 ekenliney4
> 
> ericblaze2000 EX0MATRlXTV fagan411  f328owner FoxtrotActual1 FreedomRonPaul furnitureguy67 Geddy008 george4title Girls4RonPaul 
> 
> GulfCoastRonPaul2012 HOSSERLEGALIZE420 KonaSilat ioevanc  JoinRonPaul joshuashayden kgilbert0 LibertyMediaNetwork LibertyRevolution
> 
> Libertyusa2012 littletammy20 LiveFreeorDieReport minnesotachris MOXNEWSd0tCOM NufffRespect NufffRespect2 onetinsoldier1984 pahtai11365
> 
> pedrick22 PigMine3 PlanetEarthAwakens01 R11110000 realjoeplummer RevolutionaryRonPaul RileyE104 RlxdN10sity rondygal  ronpaul ronpaul2012org
> ...

----------


## jordie

Updated Facebook Ads stats:

Date - Clicks - Ad Views
Sep 19 - 3 - 17,229 (first ad)
Sep 20 - 7 - 6,606 (second ad launched)
Sep 21 - 39 - 29,273 (third ad launched, most effective so far)
Sep 22 - 139 - 53,566 (budget temporarily increased for debate night)
Sep 23 - 77 - 14,645 (third ad launched, using graphics from first page of this thread)
Sep 24 - 76 - 20,068
Sep 25 - 160 - 51,379 (Budget was upped too much accidentally)
Sep 26 - 281 - 137,251 (Significantly increased budget to coincide with the Daily Show. 167 clicks to the website, the rest to the FB event page)
Sep 27 - 138 - 29,863 (budget decreased again, but awesome click through rates)
Sep 28 - 71 - 25,031 (click through rate not so high)
Sep 29 - 100 - 23,677 (half way through, changed the links to all go to blackthisout.com instead of the Facebook event)
Sep 30 - 98 - 22,088

----------


## NickOdell

Good morning everyone... Another day of promoting this  

Question: When is Gage going to help us with the 50 state pages he has?  

We should make getting the widgets on the top of the forums and dailypaul a priority today. I messaged Michael on Facebook yesterday but haven't heard back. I will message Trevor of RunRonPaul.com again today about it as well.

----------


## InTradePro

http://blackthisout.com/promote.php#facebook

Mass Invite People on Facebook
1    You need to have Mozilla Firefox. Download it here
2    Install the Firefox addon, Greasemonkey. Download it here
3    Install InviteThemAll. Download it here
4    Go to the Facebook Event for the moneybomb
5    In the side menu to the left, click "Select Guests to Invite"
6    Your invitation box should now have a "Select All" option

On step 6 can't see any "Select All" option. Anyone else tried this?

----------


## trey4sports

> Good morning everyone... Another day of promoting this  
> 
> Question: When is Gage going to help us with the 50 state pages he has?  
> 
> *We should make getting the widgets on the top of the forums and dailypaul a priority today.* I messaged Michael on Facebook yesterday but haven't heard back. I will message Trevor of RunRonPaul.com again today about it as well.




completely agree. Also, we need Trevor to send an email to his list about the moneybomb.

----------


## NickOdell

> completely agree. Also, we need Trevor to send an email to his list about the moneybomb.


I mentioned that in my facebook message to him. You can send him a message too if you like, it would probably help for him to hear it twice. http://www.facebook.com/lyman.trevor

Edit: also, here is Michael's facebook page (owner of DP) so you can message him too if you want. http://www.facebook.com/manystrom

----------


## qwerty

i´m keeping the two most popular ron paul facebook pages messaged about the moneybomb!

----------


## trey4sports

i just sent a visitor message to the dude who runs RP flix. Hopefully he will see it and get the pledge back up.

----------


## AmberH

Making my rounds through the facebook pages again.

----------


## qwerty

> Making my rounds through the facebook pages again.


I´m focusing on Ron Paul & Ron Paul 2012 !

----------


## NickOdell

> I´m focusing on Ron Paul & Ron Paul 2012 !


You're doing a good job at it too. I would do more than just those two pages, you don't need to have Black This Out posted there every 2 minutes. Every 10 minutes is reasonable

----------


## qwerty

> You're doing a good job at it too. I would do more than just those two pages, you don't need to have Black This Out posted there every 2 minutes. Every 10 minutes is reasonable


Tell me good ones, the biggest ?

----------


## NickOdell

> Tell me good ones, the biggest ?


Just go through the list of the Facebook pages on the original post of this thread

----------


## AmberH

Yeah, and "like" comments about blackthisout as you come across them

----------


## davidt!

I'm gonna start looking for more Ron Paul related or RP "friendly" facebook pages that aren't on the main list to start posting on.

----------


## NickOdell

Posted on every page in the list, except for the 50 state ones. We need Gage to help us on those pages soon! I'll send him a message. 

Gonna try and go through and post on all those pages a couple times again today,but for now, I need a break

----------


## AmberH

> Posted on every page in the list, except for the 50 state ones. We need Gage to help us on those pages soon! I'll send him a message. 
> 
> Gonna try and go through and post on all those pages a couple times again today,but for now, I need a break


I'm posting on the states, then I have to go get some fresh air and sunshine for a while.

----------


## qwerty

BOOOM! OVER 6000 on facebook!

----------


## qwerty

> 2012TheRevolution Ablinkin18 alexaforronpaul AmericanPatriot2008 AmericaStandsStrong1 aravoth Daniel44125 deb1926 CongressmanRonPaul 
> 
> crye55 ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 EX0MATRlXTV fagan411 f328owner FoxtrotActual1 FreedomRonPaul furnitureguy67 Geddy008 george4title Girls4RonPaul
> 
> GulfCoastRonPaul2012 HOSSERLEGALIZE420 KonaSilat ioevanc jao4582 JoinRonPaul joshuashayden kgilbert0 lemonglobal LibertyMediaNetwork 
> 
> LibertyRevolutionLibertyusa2012 littletammy20 LiveFreeorDieReport minnesotachris MOXNEWSd0tCOM NufffRespect NufffRespect2 onetinsoldier1984 
> 
> pahtai11365 pedrick22 PigMine3 PlanetEarthAwakens01 R11110000 realjoeplummer RevolutionaryRonPaul RileyE104 RlxdN10sity rondygal ronpaul 
> ...



I contacted few YT uploaders...

----------


## qwerty

Love spreading the info on FACEBOOK! 

we are growing VERY WELL!

6,103 Attending

1,266 Maybe Attending

62,378 Awaiting Reply

Posting the info to every potential group!

----------


## InTradePro

> http://blackthisout.com/promote.php#facebook
> 
> Mass Invite People on Facebook
> 1    You need to have Mozilla Firefox. Download it here
> 2    Install the Firefox addon, Greasemonkey. Download it here
> 3    Install InviteThemAll. Download it here
> 4    Go to the Facebook Event for the moneybomb
> 5    In the side menu to the left, click "Select Guests to Invite"
> 6    Your invitation box should now have a "Select All" option
> ...


To answer my own question. Once you have greasemonkey enabled you also have to click on(the monkey's face) to activate it. Maybe something along those lines can be added to the instructions.
Also what about a message to send with the invites, maybe something that would get people to act and pass it on?

----------


## qwerty

found avatar!

Keep up the good work!

----------


## Crotale

Love the growth today.

----------


## trey4sports

anyone know how many weve added just today, last nights stats slipped by us so i can't find a good starting point for today to measure progress.

----------


## JamesButabi

> anyone know how many weve added just today, last nights stats slipped by us so i can't find a good starting point for today to measure progress.


Been looking and don't see anything yet.  You would probably be close if you take the end of today and do 60/40.  That would be a decent estimate its been faster pace today than yesterday.

----------


## qwerty

need to go sleep! See you!

----------


## NickOdell

Got my run in for the day... Time to run through the facebook page list again. 

I still think it is _very_ important that we get the widget up on the Daily Paul and RunRonPaul.com, as well as moved to the top of the forums! 

RunRonPaul.com---Trevor Lyman--- http://www.facebook.com/lyman.trevor

Daily Paul --- Michael Nystrom --- http://www.facebook.com/manystrom

If a couple more people could send them a message I think they would do it. As far as I know, I'm the only one that has contacted them.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> anyone know how many weve added just today, last nights stats slipped by us so i can't find a good starting point for today to measure progress.


We were only +200 or so

----------


## Spanky

Come on guys, we can do this. Remember, the worst someone can say is no! We need this or we don't stand a chance!

----------


## AmberH

Ok, the awaiting reply list is driving me crazy. I have started private messaging anyone with something Ron Paul related in their profile pic.

----------


## JamesButabi

Don't forget to black yourselves out on facebook as well!

----------


## dusman

> Good morning everyone... Another day of promoting this  
> 
> Question: When is Gage going to help us with the 50 state pages he has?  
> 
> We should make getting the widgets on the top of the forums and dailypaul a priority today. I messaged Michael on Facebook yesterday but haven't heard back. I will message Trevor of RunRonPaul.com again today about it as well.


I talked to Josh today about adding the widget to the top. So, we'll be good to go on that.

----------


## ItsTime

We need back links asap

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-This-Out-ASAP

dusman you should add some meta tags as well

black this out, moneybomb, Ron Paul moneybomb, Ron Paul, are some suggestions.

----------


## davidt!

> *HELP!*
> 
> Okay, I need some help with this project...
> 
> www.ronpaul.meetup.com
> 
> I am trying to send messages to every group...but apparently you are limited per day.  I was only allowed to send 3.
> 
> I started in order by state name, Alabama:
> ...


Ok, started hitting meetups again. Hit New York City, Democrats for Ron Paul, and 9/12Project.

----------


## davidt!

> Ok, the awaiting reply list is driving me crazy. I have started private messaging anyone with something Ron Paul related in their profile pic.


Good idea!

----------


## dusman

> We need back links asap
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-This-Out-ASAP
> 
> dusman you should add some meta tags as well
> 
> black this out, moneybomb, Ron Paul moneybomb, Ron Paul, are some suggestions.


Back links are definitely necessary. However, meta tags are almost entirely useless these days. Google doesn't even use them in factoring their rankings.

----------


## Spanky

are the numbers in line to have a $5-$6 million dollar day?

----------


## pacodever

> anyone know how many weve added just today, last nights stats slipped by us so i can't find a good starting point for today to measure progress.


My unofficial numbers:

21-Sep	1440
22-Sep	1773
23-Sep	2244
24-Sep	2677
25-Sep	3313
26-Sep	3870
27-Sep	4572
28-Sep	5132
29-Sep	5596
30-Sep	5869
1-Oct  	6279 (as of posting, so +410)

I'm in Guam so I try to capture the numbers at midnight eastern time but it can be +-2 hours depending on my  work schedule.

----------


## ItsTime

> Back links are definitely necessary. However, meta tags are almost entirely useless these days. Google doesn't even use them in factoring their rankings.


Eh I just get in the habit of putting meta tags on all my sites. Most of the large sites out there still use them. I know its no big, but every bit helps.

----------


## dusman

> are the numbers in line to have a $5-$6 million dollar day?


If the trend lines of past moneybombs are any indication... we are definitely on pace to be close. Currently, if you straight-line the slope.. it puts us at about 15k attendees on Facebook alone.. and that is with no expectation of growth.

In regards to blackthisout.com, we are at around 11% conversion rate with an average of 2k unique visitors per day. Just like early donations are more valuable than later donations... so should early pledges be more significant. What is unique about this moneybomb is the culture jamming Justin has started. We probably have at least a few  hundred people promoting the moneybomb 24/7 because of that. That is something we've never experienced.. so it's going to be exciting to see what happens.

Just wait until we get all the major Ron Paul web sites featuring widgets at the top of their home pages. It will get very interesting.

----------


## Spanky

well we need to promote even harder, cause we need this to be a serious contender

----------


## Uriah

So... let me get this right. 

$8 million for Q3 and $6 million 3 weeks into the next quarter? 

I think this quarter will be $20 million plus. Kickin' into overdrive baby!

----------


## trey4sports

> So... let me get this right. 
> 
> $8 million for Q3 and $6 million 3 weeks into the next quarter? 
> 
> I think this quarter will be $20 million plus. Kickin' into overdrive baby!




If the voter blitz is successful and Ron is polling a solid 2nd in Iowa I could see this turning into a $40,000,000 quarter. In Q4 of '07 Ron raised roughly 25,000,000 i believe so the precedent is there.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Not sure if you saw this Dusman...




> Dusman, here is another addition I made to the YouTube promotional section. Keep it in mind when you update the page...
> 
> *Notify your Subscribers by Re-Uploading a Black This Out Promotional Video*
> 
> *1.* Download and install a program that lets you download videos from YouTube. I personally use *Orbit Downloader*.
> 
> *2.* Download this *Black This Out Promotional Video*. It's short, energizing and gets the point across.
> 
> *3.* Re-Upload the video to your YouTube account. This will notify all your subscribers to watch the video.
> ...


Also, I heard the widget code changed. Is this true, because I'll need to update the first post if so.

Also, I received no response from either Matt Collins or Debbie Hopper yet. Is there anyone else from the campaign I can contact about "A Day with Ron Paul"?

----------


## TexMac

> Not sure if you saw this Dusman...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I heard the widget code changed. Is this true, because I'll need to update the first post if so.
> 
> Also, I received no response from either Matt Collins or Debbie Hopper yet. Is there anyone else from the campaign I can contact about "A Day with Ron Paul"?


You can try ronpaulhawaii.  We were discussing getting a grassroots liaison a few weeks ago and he indicated that he had contacts in the campaign.

ETA:  Debbie Hopper is with Campaign for Liberty, last I heard.  She's still listed as staff.

http://www.campaignforliberty.com/about.php#staff

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member.php?1425-ronpaulhawaii

----------


## eaglesfan48

OK I sent out some Youtube PM's... Here is an updated list of people we have contacted.

2012TheRevolution Ablinkin18 alexaforronpaul AmericanPatriot2008 aravoth BlastFreezers bytesize 

colletan CongressmanRonPaul crye55 Daniel44125 DavidKretzmann deathmetal44 deb1926 DjBobbyLosAngeles EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 EX0MATRlXTV f328owner fagan411 firstflyover FoxtrotActual1 FreedomRonPaul furnitureguy67

Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch Geddy008 george4title GetDownOrLayDwn916 Girls4RonPaul GulfCoastRonPaul2012 HOSSERLEGALIZE420 KonaSilat ioevanc JoinRonPaul joshuashayden kgilbert0 

LBlucher13 lemonglobal LibertyMediaNetwork LibertyRevolution Libertyusa2012 littletammy20 LiveFreeorDieReport Mathew1985AZ minnesotachris MOXNEWSd0tCOM NewSimpleadams NufffRespect NufffRespect2 

onetinsoldier1984 pahtai11365 pedrick22 PigMine3 PlanetEarthAwakens01 

R11110000 realjoeplummer RevolutionaryRonPaul RileyE104 RlxdN10sity rondygal ronpaul ronpaul2012org RONPAUL2012PRESIDENT RonPaul2008dotcom RonPaulBias2012 RonPaulClassics RonPaulClips RonPaulFriends RonPaulNetwork RonPaulSongs RonPaulSource ronpaulsupportr2012 RonPaulTrainer RonPaulTunes RonPaulvsTyranny 
RonPaulWillSaveUs RP4409 

savedfaves2 SaveOurSovereignty3 ScaningTheWaves seattlepatriot1776 SecureYourLiberty 

TheAngryAmerican2012 TheChannelOfLiberty thegoodgreen1 thehappyhacker1 TheQuickStreams theronpaulshow TheSecretStore TheYouArchive2011 TokenLibertarianGirl TomWoodsTV ToxinalX tradgedyandhope Tucson4RonPaul 

UncoveringConscious usawatchdog VaticanRatline VeritasView VetsforRonPaul wearechange WatchPolitician WhatIsAHumans WinWinParty Wreaver1776 YouInformation

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Changedachannel would be a huge lure if we could get him on board

----------


## dusman

> Not sure if you saw this Dusman...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I heard the widget code changed. Is this true, because I'll need to update the first post if so.
> 
> Also, I received no response from either Matt Collins or Debbie Hopper yet. Is there anyone else from the campaign I can contact about "A Day with Ron Paul"?


Yes it changed to http://www.blackthisout.com/widgets/leaderboard.php. Sorry, I should have given an update.

----------


## qwerty

Hello! Just woke up and ready to start promoting!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> You can try ronpaulhawaii.  We were discussing getting a grassroots liaison a few weeks ago and he indicated that he had contacts in the campaign.
> 
> ETA:  Debbie Hopper is with Campaign for Liberty, last I heard.  She's still listed as staff.
> 
> http://www.campaignforliberty.com/about.php#staff
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member.php?1425-ronpaulhawaii


Thanks, I sent him the same message and let him know that so far we haven't heard anything from anyone about the idea.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I'm not sure of the exact number of people we got yeserday because it slipped my mind due to the 3rd quarter push, but I know it was around 200, so I left it as that. So we got about 471 people today. Now we just need to build the momentum back up to where it was...

Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)
Sep 26 - 3,870 (+557)
Sep 27 - 4,571 (+701)
Sep 28 - 5,131 (+560)
Sep 29 - 5,642 (+511)
Sep 30 - 5,842 (+200)
Oct 01 - 6,313 (+471)

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Yes it changed to http://www.blackthisout.com/widgets/leaderboard.php. Sorry, I should have given an update.


I see the banner there in that link, but what is the code you're using now. Is it on the website or is that outdated also?

----------


## dusman

> I see the banner there in that link, but what is the code you're using now. Is it on the website or is that outdated also?


The code on the web site is accurate.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> The code on the web site is accurate.


Hmm, the code on the first post is the same as what's on the site, so you must have changed it before I added it to the first post.

----------


## Sentinelrv

That's a lot of messages going out on YouTube. Has anyone received any responses? If so, were they favorable?

----------


## dusman

> That's a lot of messages going out on YouTube. Has anyone received any responses? If so, were they favorable?


I'm curious as well.

----------


## Spanky

I only want people WITH the extra money to donate, if you don't SAVE it for the BTO moneybomb

http://blackthisoutfliers.chipin.com...his-out-flyers

I'm making a chip in for 10k BTO flyers from this website http://ronpauldesigns.blogspot.com/p/specials.html

I will do a 6 day BLITZ of the current town I'm at college for (14k students, 2nd largest town in Indiana) as well as my home town, which I can hand out personally at orthopedic CEO's houses and maybe sway their vote.

The faster I get this, the faster I order, and we can get the word of mouth out quick.

I have 10 volunteers willing to help pass out if I can raise the money!

----------


## qwerty

> 2012TheRevolution Ablinkin18 alexaforronpaul AmericanPatriot2008 aravoth azuldas BlastFreezers bytesize colletan CongressmanRonPaul crye55 
> 
> Daniel44125 DavidKretzmann deathmetal44 deb1926 DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012 EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 EX0MATRlXTV f328owner 
> 
> fagan411 firstflyover FoxtrotActual1 FreedomRonPaul furnitureguy67Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch Geddy008 george4title GetDownOrLayDwn916 
> 
> Girls4RonPaul GulfCoastRonPaul2012 HOSSERLEGALIZE420 KonaSilat ioevanc JoinRonPaul joshuashayden kgilbert0LBlucher13 lemonglobal 
> 
> LibertarianDailyNews LibertyMediaNetwork LibertyRevolution Libertyusa2012 littletammy20 LiveFreeorDieReport Mathew1985AZ minnesotachris 
> ...


quite many have responded that they will help...

----------


## eaglesfan48

> quite many have responded that they will help...


I've gotten quite a few positive responses as well. =)

*$6,000,000!*

----------


## dusman

> I only want people WITH the extra money to donate, if you don't SAVE it for the BTO moneybomb
> 
> http://blackthisoutfliers.chipin.com...his-out-flyers
> 
> I'm making a chip in for 10k BTO flyers from this website http://ronpauldesigns.blogspot.com/p/specials.html
> 
> I will do a 6 day BLITZ of the current town I'm at college for (14k students, 2nd largest town in Indiana) as well as my home town, which I can hand out personally at orthopedic CEO's houses and maybe sway their vote.
> 
> The faster I get this, the faster I order, and we can get the word of mouth out quick.
> ...


Hey, where are you in Indiana? It sounds like you are in Carmel? Let me know and I will help out. I am on 86th St.

----------


## Sentinelrv

That's very good. I altered the last paragraph on the first post to hopefully get you more responses. Check it out...




> Please consider taking these 4 steps on all your Ron Paul videos from now up until Oct 19th. It will really help to make as many people aware of this event as possible and it will guarantee Ron Paul has a $6,000,000 day. Also, when I'm sending out these messages, it definitely helps to increase my enthusiasm when people respond to let me know that they're actually going to help out. It lets me know whether or not I'm making a difference, so please let me know what you think. Anyway, thank you for considering this!

----------


## Spanky

> Hey, where are you in Indiana? It sounds like you are in Carmel? Let me know and I will help out. I am on 86th St.


Fort Wayne, Indiana unfortunately!

----------


## Sentinelrv

I added a bright *RED* noted next to the copy & paste message to let people know that we're keeping a list of people we send it to in order to prevent ourselves from annoying people. I also told them to post in here if they want to help out sending it. So if anybody asks for it, post the updated list here.

----------


## qwerty

guys, why aren´t we advertising printable flyers, http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...intable-Flyers!

Just PM´d one from the forums who were asking about these...

----------


## Sentinelrv

> guys, why aren´t we advertising printable flyers, http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...intable-Flyers!
> 
> Just PM´d one from the forums who were asking about these...


Last I heard, Justin was making some flyers that could be printed, but I haven't heard anything for a while on that. I agree it's important to have something people can use immediately, rather than something that needs to be shipped.

----------


## qwerty

> Last I heard, Justin was making some flyers that could be printed, but I haven't heard anything for a while on that. I agree it's important to have something people can use immediately, rather than something that needs to be shipped.


Maybe we promote those on the topic until justin gets his done ?

----------


## Spanky

sorry guys, the link isn't working for me that I posted earlier, maybe it is working for you guys?

http://blackthisoutfliers.chipin.com...his-out-flyers

Already one very generous donation, the quicker we get donations, the quicker I can pass them out.

Have 10 loyal people already to pass out with me!

----------


## kaitywhales

where in indiana are you? i'm from evansville and would love to get involved with you.

----------


## mstrmac1

Kaity, 

promote the crap out of this one ... Blackthisout.com

----------


## Spanky

Kaity! I am in fort wayne currently, warsaw is my hometown.

I am talking to all the ron paul groups I could find and am working to spread the word.

I'm hoping I can raise this money in the next 2 days and start spreading the BTO message!

----------


## jordie

@Sentinelrv - I've closed off the Facebook Ads chipin. I'm good to run the ads for another 5-10 days, then I'll turn them off. 

@dusman - Any stats of the ads? Conversion rate?

----------


## teacherone

if you need help finding ron paul groups check out http://www.freedomatlas.org

----------


## Spanky

> if you need help finding ron paul groups check out http://www.freedomatlas.com


that just takes it to a for sale site.

----------


## teacherone

> that just takes it to a for sale site.


sorry. http://www.freedomatlas.org/

----------


## Spanky

you're fine. great site btw

I'm really hoping I can get these ordered tomorrow, I'm not sure you understand how many people I can get to donate. Let's do this!

----------


## mstrmac1

This video needs to posted on BTO website and facebook... it stikes a chord with many and reminds us why were doing this!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Push!!!!

Feel free to add this graph to wherever. I will continue to update and post daily.

----------


## Uriah

great!!


> Push!!!!
> 
> Feel free to add this graph to wherever. I will continue to update and post daily.

----------


## eaglesfan48

Here is the latest Youtube list





> 2012TheRevolution Ablinkin18 alexaforronpaul AmericanPatriot2008 aravoth azuldas BlastFreezers bytesize 
> 
> CapadocioJT colletan CongressmanRonPaul crye55 Daniel44125 DavidKretzmann deathmetal44 deb1926 DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012 EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 EX0MATRlXTV 
> 
> f328owner fagan411 firstflyover FoxtrotActual1 FreedomRonPaul furnitureguy67 Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch Geddy008 george4title GetDownOrLayDwn916 Girls4RonPaul GulfCoastRonPaul2012 hempgrowpro honorullc HOSSERLEGALIZE420 ioevanc Informedru 
> 
> JoinRonPaul joshuashayden JudahFlix kgilbert0LBlucher13 KonaSilat ledaOhio937 lemonglobal LibertarianDailyNews Libertarians1776 LibertyMediaNetwork LibertyRevolution Libertyusa2012 littletammy20 LiveFreeorDieReport 
> 
> Mathew1985AZ minnesotachris MOXNEWSd0tCOM moxteddyseattle NewSimpleadams NufffRespect NufffRespect2 onetinsoldier1984 pahtai11365 pedrick22 PigMine3 PlanetEarthAwakens01 
> ...

----------


## qwerty

Bakc from the GYM! Will send some YT messages and then facebook promoting!!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Qwerty, what you should do on Facebook is add a message first. Under that add the BlackThisOut.com website link. Then under that add the facebook event link. Facebook will take the BTO image banner from the bottom facebook link and use it as an ad. If you were to put the website link on the bottom it wouldn't use any pictures to help advertise it. It would help to get the website out there to more people on Facebook instead of just giving them the event link. Try doing it like this. I'll use the message you were using...

Tired of the Media Blackout of Ron Paul? Help him Raise $6,000,000 by Making a Pledge to Donate on Oct 19th for the Black This Out Money Bomb...

http://www.BlackThisout.com

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php...81997088537471

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Maybe we promote those on the topic until justin gets his done ?


Ok, I added the printable flyers to the first post.

----------


## justinpagewood

Flyers almost ready!  Will send to dusman when finished.

----------


## qwerty

Channels contacted on YT...Others could also do this...





> 2012TheRevolution Ablinkin18 aenfroy87 alexaforronpaul AmericanDissent AmericanPatriot2008 aravoth azuldas BlastFreezers bojan78 bytesize 
> 
> CapadocioJT ChangeDaChannel colletan CongressmanRonPaul ConspiracyScopecrye55 Daniel44125 DavidKretzmann deathmetal44 deb1926 
> 
> DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012 EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 evmazu EX0MATRlXTV fairtaxPresident2008 f328owner fagan411 firstflyover 
> 
> FoxtrotActual1 FreedomRonPaul furnitureguy67 Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch Geddy008 george4title GetDownOrLayDwn916 Girls4RonPaul 
> 
> GulfCoastRonPaul2012 hempgrowpro honorullc HOSSERLEGALIZE420 ioevanc Informedru joerogandotnet JoinRonPaul joshuashayden JudahFlix 
> ...

----------


## qwerty

> Qwerty, what you should do on Facebook is add a message first. Under that add the BlackThisOut.com website link. Then under that add the facebook event link. Facebook will take the BTO image banner from the bottom facebook link and use it as an ad. If you were to put the website link on the bottom it wouldn't use any pictures to help advertise it. It would help to get the website out there to more people on Facebook instead of just giving them the event link. Try doing it like this. I'll use the message you were using...
> 
> Tired of the Media Blackout of Ron Paul? Help him Raise $6,000,000 by Making a Pledge to Donate on Oct 19th for the Black This Out Money Bomb...
> 
> http://www.BlackThisout.com
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php...81997088537471



I want to do it different ways. it gets more attention...

And got a warning about spamming allready. It allows me now only to spread the faecbook event... 

Guess i need to make another account soon...

----------


## Crotale

As someone has said, getting ChangeDaChannel onside would be a major boost.

----------


## qwerty

> As someone has said, getting ChangeDaChannel onside would be a major boost.


Sent him a message...


I need help on bumping this thread on Daily Paul... http://www.dailypaul.com/180979/bigg...neybomb-coming

----------


## eaglesfan48

Updated Channels contacted on Youtube list





> 2012TheRevolution Ablinkin18 aenfroy87 alexaforronpaul AmericanDissent AmericanPatriot2008 antiredv aravoth AStarSpangledGirl austria4ronpaul azuldas BlastFreezers bojan78 bytesize 
> 
> CapadocioJT ChangeDaChannel christianmalazarte colletan CongressmanRonPaul ConLibertarian ConspiracyScopecrye55 Daniel44125 DavidKretzmann deathmetal44 deb1926 DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012 EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 evmazu EX0MATRlXTV 
> 
> fairtaxPresident2008 f328owner fagan411 firstflyover FoxtrotActual1 FreedomRonPaul FunkTheNWO furnitureguy67 Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch Geddy008 george4title GetDownOrLayDwn916 Girls4RonPaul GulfCoastRonPaul2012 hempgrowpro honorullc HOSSERLEGALIZE420 ioevanc Informedru joerogandotnet JoinRonPaul joshuashayden JudahFlix 
> 
> kgilbert0LBlucher13 KonaSilat KramerDSP kungfujones1 ledaOhio937 LeifEiriksson lemonglobal LetsWakeUpToday LibertarianDailyNews Libertarians1776 libertyangels LibertyMediaNetwork LibertyRevolution LibertySource Libertyusa2012 littletammy20 LiveFreeorDieReport lonelantern 
> 
> Maddbluntz Mathew1985AZ MatthewDZak mercola MindCrimesInc minnesotachris MOXNEWSd0tCOM moxteddyseattle MrKnightskye Nate5176 NewSimpleadams NufffRespect NufffRespect2 onetinsoldier1984 
> ...

----------


## qwerty

Contacted on YT....This is something everyone could do easily. There´s a text on the first page you can copy/paste...




> 2012TheRevolution Ablinkin18 aenfroy87 alexaforronpaul American2Revolution AmericanDissent AmericanPatriot2008 Angie4RonPaul antiredv 
> 
> aravoth AStarSpangledGirl austria4ronpaul azuldas BlastFreezers bojan78 bytesize CapadocioJT ChangeDaChannel christianmalazarte colletan 
> 
> CongressmanRonPaul ConLibertarian ConspiracyScopecrye55 Daniel44125 DavidKretzmann deathmetal44 deb1926 DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012 
> 
> drinkingwithbob EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 evmazu EX0MATRlXTV fairtaxPresident2008 f328owner fagan411 firstflyover FoxtrotActual1 
> 
> FreedomRonPaul FunkTheNWO furnitureguy67 Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch Geddy008 george4title GetDownOrLayDwn916 Girls4RonPaul Goodfightlads  
> ...

----------


## lucent

Why not create a 30 second teaser ad and then get people who support Ron Paul to put it at the beginning or end of their YouTube videos?

Teaser ads have their own benefits as well. They are good for suspense and hype. Plus they are good for targeting people who don't have the attention span or time to watch one that is a few minutes long.

----------


## qwerty

I have found lot of good facebook walls to post...will search more!

----------


## qwerty

IDEA: If you could get someone to give Ron Paul a BTO-card, he could get exited about it and promote it on interviews...who knows ?

----------


## qwerty

we break 7000 today on facebook! i have been busy there! 

Atleast i hope so, allmost 6.400 now...


Will keep it posted on the top of the wall of RON PAUL & RON PAUL 2012 as long as i go to sleep or get banned. BUT then i make another account!

----------


## brenton

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to qwerty again.

i agree, someone needs to put a card/flyer in ron's hand. i'm sure someone could make that happen! idk the etiquette concerning asking for donations during interviews though. lol.

----------


## Crotale

Really hope we can regain momentum.

----------


## Spanky

> Really hope we can regain momentum.


We will, today is Sunday, football day :P we'll be fine

new video you should be posting http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fNBCy9asJc

----------


## qwerty

> Really hope we can regain momentum.


Don´t hope, PROMOTE! There are ton of things you can do! i have been doing WHOLE DAY! 

Facebook, youtube you name it...

Hope sounds like OBAMA!

----------


## Spanky

here's another way for people with EXTRA money, anyone else SAVE for the BTO moneybomb

http://blackthisoutfliers.chipin.com...his-out-flyers

Would like to order tomorrow.

Ready to do a 6 day sun up to sun down blitz pass out of these, assembling a team as we speak!

----------


## dusman

> @Sentinelrv - I've closed off the Facebook Ads chipin. I'm good to run the ads for another 5-10 days, then I'll turn them off. 
> 
> @dusman - Any stats of the ads? Conversion rate?


It sent 122 visitors but the conversion rate is distorted because some of those got divided in their page navigation summary. It says 5.88% conversion, but it might have been more than that.

----------


## dusman

> Qwerty, what you should do on Facebook is add a message first. Under that add the BlackThisOut.com website link. Then under that add the facebook event link. Facebook will take the BTO image banner from the bottom facebook link and use it as an ad. If you were to put the website link on the bottom it wouldn't use any pictures to help advertise it. It would help to get the website out there to more people on Facebook instead of just giving them the event link. Try doing it like this. I'll use the message you were using...
> 
> Tired of the Media Blackout of Ron Paul? Help him Raise $6,000,000 by Making a Pledge to Donate on Oct 19th for the Black This Out Money Bomb...
> 
> http://www.BlackThisout.com
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php...81997088537471


It's not presenting an image for Facebook links? Hmm, I'll try to fix that.

----------


## ItsTime

Started a Facebook ad with an RSVP button to the event. 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...O-Facebook-Ads

----------


## qwerty

PEOPLE!

Make fake accounts on facebook and SPREAD THE WORD!!! That´s what i have been doing whole day!

Need to go sleep soon...

----------


## ItsTime

^^^^^^
Please don't do that.

----------


## qwerty

> ^^^^^^
> please don't do that.


why not ?

----------


## ItsTime

> why not ?


Because we have enough real people spreading the message and don't need people making stuff up.

----------


## Spanky

> why not ?


I think it's because it is counter productive, it will definitely annoy and turn away donators and or voters

----------


## qwerty

I don´t mean that you should pledge with that account.

But you can spread the word but you don´t have to worry to get banned or something! That´s the point...

I have posted the info to over 100 facebook walls today...



It´s Time, how do you know that some are real and some are not ? Many of us have been doing this for days succesfully.

----------


## qwerty

> Because we have enough real people spreading the message and don't need people making stuff up.


Really, what is the problem ?

IF people want to promote HARD and don´t want to risk their own account, so what wrong with that. There´s a real person behind it too!

WTF! REALLY!

----------


## dusman

We just went over 3,000 pledges on the web site! Combined with Facebook, that's nearly 10,000! 

Nice work guys.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

I'll be spreading the BTO MB during the upcoming Sign Wave on 10/10. Looks like there'll be about ~25 of us there and hopefully a lot more will pass by. (Thinking about making a sign just for the MB)

----------


## Liber Team

is there a way to get the code for the "welcome" and "pledge a donation" apps so we can use them on other pages?

----------


## lucent

To those that go to Ron Paul speeches, the best thing to do is pass out flyers. Targeting Ron Paul supporters is key and that is by far the best way to make sure you are reaching them. Hundreds to thousands of potential donors show up.

----------


## Spanky

Good news! If I can raise enough for the 10k BTO flyers, I have at least 10 people to help pass out

Remember
-College I go to has 14k people
-Town it's in has over 100k people and many people that need swayed
-Hometown has some pretty big players and people that may max out

let's make it happen!

----------


## dusman

> is there a way to get the code for the "welcome" and "pledge a donation" apps so we can use them on other pages?


You can get this at http://www.blackthisout.com/promote.php 

Let me know if you need any help!

----------


## ItsTime

> I'll be spreading the BTO MB during the upcoming Sign Wave on 10/10. Looks like there'll be about ~25 of us there and hopefully a lot more will pass by. (Thinking about making a sign just for the MB)


Awesome +Rep

I was thinking about making a shirt for the debate sign wave here in New Hampshire

white shirt + black duct tape + silver pen = Black This Out

black shirt + white duct tape + black pen = Black This Out

----------


## dusman

> Good news! If I can raise enough for the 10k BTO flyers, I have at least 10 people to help pass out
> 
> Remember
> -College I go to has 14k people
> -Town it's in has over 100k people and many people that need swayed
> -Hometown has some pretty big players and people that may max out
> 
> let's make it happen!


Awesome! Nice work. I'd recommend adding the chipin page to your signature.

----------


## dusman

TOWN HALL MEETING AT UNH MANCHESTER
10/03/2011 2:30 PM
TOWN HALL MEETING IN NASHUA, NH
10/03/2011 6:30 PM
VALUES VOTER SUMMIT AND STRAW POLL IN WASHINGTON, D.C.
10/07/2011 12:00 PM
VALUES VOTER SUMMIT AND STRAW POLL IN WASHINGTON, D.C.
10/08/2011 9:00 AM
TOWN HALL MEETING IN DAVENPORT, IA
10/10/2011 12:30 PM
TOWN HALL MEETING IN BURLINGTON, IA
10/10/2011 3:00 PMWe need someone who is going to each of these to have flyers to pass out.

----------


## dusman

BTW, we are on top of RPF now, thanks to Josh!

----------


## ItsTime

> BTW, we are on top of RPF now, thanks to Josh!


Booom!

----------


## Spanky

> Awesome! Nice work. I'd recommend adding the chipin page to your signature.


done. thanks for the heads up

----------


## ItsTime

pledges are on fire!

----------


## dusman

Check that out!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?319959-Black-This-Out-Facebook-App

----------


## NickOdell

> BTW, we are on top of RPF now, thanks to Josh!


Yay! Now just for the Daily Paul..... If anyone has connections there, now is the time to use 'em!

----------


## WD-NY

> We will, today is Sunday, football day :P we'll be fine
> 
> new video you should be posting http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fNBCy9asJc


While I really liked this video the first few times I watched it, I think it's well designed title cards and transitions blinded me to the fact that *it's doing far more harm than good to our #blackthisout money bomb efforts and should definitely be removed from the main video slot on blackthisout.com* (and imo, be removed entirely from the site). 

1.) The Rage Against the Machine song = way too loud, waaay too aggressive and quite frankly, the complete opposite of the type of music that has moved/inspired the RP grassroots most over the years. The very *best RP youtubes have used epic, classic, virtuous, heroic sounding music*... not *anarchist, quasi-militaristic and completely off-putting RAGE-Metal*.
2.) The RAGE music makes the clips of grassroots supporters spreading the message of RP look aggressive, *chaotic* and *anarchist* - which is the *OPPOSITE* of how the very same clips look like in other videos with better music, and the OPPOSITE of what the 2012 RP campaign and #blackthisout is all about.
3.) *The RAGE VIDEO pretty much makes it impossible for Ron Paul (or the campaign) to get behind the #blackthisout money bomb* in any overt (or meaningful) way. Before this video took over the landing page, we were a-ok with the campaign since *all the other #blackthisout videos = focused on presenting EGREGIOUS EXAMPLES OF MEDIA BIAS*. Presenting THE TRUTH makes BlackThisOut an "incorruptible/unspinnable" story. I also think that keeping our focus on exposing the MSM's bias using primary source video clips is a genius strategic move because it not only resonates with all the people out there who think the MSM is BIAS, CORRUPT and owned by the corporate elite, but also because it presents *our motives and objectives as being certain, pure, unemotional, true, honorable and resolute*.  All the Rage video does is give the MSM the ability to spin #blackthisout into the usual "hey look, RP's far-right, wacky, fringe, small but dedicated, etc. supporters are doing something crazy again". WHY GIVE THEM THIS OPTION???
3a.) *THE RAGE VIDEO HAS ZERO EXAMPLES OF MEDIA BIAS and ZERO CONNECTION TO THE CENTRAL BLACKTHISOUT THEME/IDEA* - it's just emotional, frothy, get-mad!, fight back! NOISE. We don't need a video to fire us about spreading the word about blackthisout. Evidence of MSM bias edited into a well produced montage w/ moving music & founding-father/ron-paul quotes = MORE THAN ENOUGH TO INSPIRE NEW PLEDGES TO SHARE WITH THEIR FRIENDS.
3b.)* The beauty of #BlackThisOut is that it pushes back against the MSM's orchestrated effort to black out all coverage of Ron Paul, with a confident, STERN and RESOLUTE VOICE.* The get-fire-up-for-battle RAGE VIDEO strikes me as being more in-step with the "we-want-attention-but-never-any-action" groups like PETA or CODE PINK who are waay to emotional, aggressive, and in-your-face for even the vast majority of people who support their general messages.Long story short, videos like this and birdlady's are what we need to have more of: 




p.s. - to the maker of the RAGE VIDEO, I truly mean no disrespect. You have impressive editing skills and your RAGE video was a great effort. I just don't think it matches up with the aims of #blackthisout. HOPEFULLY, it's success to-date will inspire you to make ANOTHER VIDEO for BlackThisOut, that 's focuses more on MSM BS, and how 10.19 is our chance to show them that their silence = FAIL.

----------


## davidt!

> While I really liked this video the first few times I watched it, I think it's well designed title cards and transitions blinded me to the fact that *it's doing far more harm than good to our #blackthisout money bomb efforts and should definitely be removed from the main video slot on blackthisout.com* (and imo, be removed entirely from the site). 
> 
> 1.) The Rage Against the Machine song = way too loud, waaay too aggressive and quite frankly, the complete opposite of the type of music that has moved/inspired the RP grassroots most over the years. The very *best RP youtubes have used epic, classic, virtuous, heroic sounding music*... not *anarchist, quasi-militaristic and completely off-putting RAGE-Metal*.
> 2.) The RAGE music makes the clips of grassroots supporters spreading the message of RP look aggressive, *chaotic* and *anarchist* - which is the *OPPOSITE* of how the very same clips look like in other videos with better music, and the OPPOSITE of what the 2012 RP campaign and #blackthisout is all about.
> 3.) *The RAGE VIDEO pretty much makes it impossible for Ron Paul (or the campaign) to get behind the #blackthisout money bomb* in any overt (or meaningful) way. Before this video took over the landing page, we were a-ok with the campaign since *all the other #blackthisout videos = focused on presenting EGREGIOUS EXAMPLES OF MEDIA BIAS*. Presenting THE TRUTH makes BlackThisOut an "incorruptible/unspinnable" story. I also think that keeping our focus on exposing the MSM's bias using primary source video clips is a genius strategic move because it not only resonates with all the people out there who think the MSM is BIAS, CORRUPT and owned by the corporate elite, but also because it presents *our motives and objectives as being certain, pure, unemotional, true, honorable and resolute*.  All the Rage video does is give the MSM the ability to spin #blackthisout into the usual "hey look, RP's far-right, wacky, fringe, small but dedicated, etc. supporters are doing something crazy again". WHY GIVE THEM THIS OPTION???
> 3a.) *THE RAGE VIDEO HAS ZERO EXAMPLES OF MEDIA BIAS and ZERO CONNECTION TO THE CENTRAL BLACKTHISOUT THEME/IDEA* - it's just emotional, frothy, get-mad!, fight back! NOISE. We don't need a video to fire us about spreading the word about blackthisout. Evidence of MSM bias edited into a well produced montage w/ moving music & founding-father/ron-paul quotes = MORE THAN ENOUGH TO INSPIRE NEW PLEDGES TO SHARE WITH THEIR FRIENDS.
> 3b.)* The beauty of #BlackThisOut is that it pushes back against the MSM's orchestrated effort to black out all coverage of Ron Paul, with a confident, STERN and RESOLUTE VOICE.* The get-fire-up-for-battle RAGE VIDEO strikes me as being more in-step with the "we-want-attention-but-never-any-action" groups like PETA or CODE PINK who are waay to emotional, aggressive, and in-your-face for even the vast majority of people who support their general messages.Long story short, videos like this and birdlady's are what we need to have more of: 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen a lot of great feedback from the Rage video on facebook. Appeals to a younger demographic which fb has a lot of. Guesse that's why there are several videos on the BTO site. Different strokes for different folks I guesse.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> I've seen a lot of great feedback from the Rage video on facebook. Appeals to a younger demographic which fb has a lot of. Guesse that's why there are several videos on the BTO site. Different strokes for different folks I guesse.


Agreed. Different strokes for different folks.

----------


## InTradePro

> While I really liked this video the first few times I watched it, I think it's well designed title cards and transitions blinded me to the fact that *it's doing far more harm than good to our #blackthisout money bomb efforts and should definitely be removed from the main video slot on blackthisout.com* (and imo, be removed entirely from the site). 
> 
> 1.) The Rage Against the Machine song = way too loud, waaay too aggressive and quite frankly, the complete opposite of the type of music that has moved/inspired the RP grassroots most over the years. The very *best RP youtubes have used epic, classic, virtuous, heroic sounding music*... not *anarchist, quasi-militaristic and completely off-putting RAGE-Metal*.
> 2.) The RAGE music makes the clips of grassroots supporters spreading the message of RP look aggressive, *chaotic* and *anarchist* - which is the *OPPOSITE* of how the very same clips look like in other videos with better music, and the OPPOSITE of what the 2012 RP campaign and #blackthisout is all about.
> 3.) *The RAGE VIDEO pretty much makes it impossible for Ron Paul (or the campaign) to get behind the #blackthisout money bomb* in any overt (or meaningful) way. Before this video took over the landing page, we were a-ok with the campaign since *all the other #blackthisout videos = focused on presenting EGREGIOUS EXAMPLES OF MEDIA BIAS*. Presenting THE TRUTH makes BlackThisOut an "incorruptible/unspinnable" story. I also think that keeping our focus on exposing the MSM's bias using primary source video clips is a genius strategic move because it not only resonates with all the people out there who think the MSM is BIAS, CORRUPT and owned by the corporate elite, but also because it presents *our motives and objectives as being certain, pure, unemotional, true, honorable and resolute*.  All the Rage video does is give the MSM the ability to spin #blackthisout into the usual "hey look, RP's far-right, wacky, fringe, small but dedicated, etc. supporters are doing something crazy again". WHY GIVE THEM THIS OPTION???
> 3a.) *THE RAGE VIDEO HAS ZERO EXAMPLES OF MEDIA BIAS and ZERO CONNECTION TO THE CENTRAL BLACKTHISOUT THEME/IDEA* - it's just emotional, frothy, get-mad!, fight back! NOISE. We don't need a video to fire us about spreading the word about blackthisout. Evidence of MSM bias edited into a well produced montage w/ moving music & founding-father/ron-paul quotes = MORE THAN ENOUGH TO INSPIRE NEW PLEDGES TO SHARE WITH THEIR FRIENDS.
> 3b.)* The beauty of #BlackThisOut is that it pushes back against the MSM's orchestrated effort to black out all coverage of Ron Paul, with a confident, STERN and RESOLUTE VOICE.* The get-fire-up-for-battle RAGE VIDEO strikes me as being more in-step with the "we-want-attention-but-never-any-action" groups like PETA or CODE PINK who are waay to emotional, aggressive, and in-your-face for even the vast majority of people who support their general messages.Long story short, videos like this and birdlady's are what we need to have more of: 
> 
> 
> ...


+Rep.

I've messaged a few friends on facebook that aren't political and asked them what they thought and the feedback was not good. The pages negative wording "We are sick of your lies" was brought up, this was especially off putting to my female friends. The video "Black THIS Out: Ron Paul 2012" got a favourable comment. Some of them message to ask what it was about and was surprised when I explained Dr Paul is about liberty, freedom, and none corruption because they said there is nothing on the page about those issues. A very good point.
I've commented several times to this effect on numerous threads and sent a message to dusman to tone it down. So far nothing has happened, not even a reply. At this point I think the page will do more harm then good for those reason I'm not going to send the page to all my contact on facebook until it's fully fixed.

----------


## NickOdell

> While I really liked this video the first few times I watched it, I think it's well designed title cards and transitions blinded me to the fact that *it's doing far more harm than good to our #blackthisout money bomb efforts and should definitely be removed from the main video slot on blackthisout.com* (and imo, be removed entirely from the site). 
> 
> 1.) The Rage Against the Machine song = way too loud, waaay too aggressive and quite frankly, the complete opposite of the type of music that has moved/inspired the RP grassroots most over the years. The very *best RP youtubes have used epic, classic, virtuous, heroic sounding music*... not *anarchist, quasi-militaristic and completely off-putting RAGE-Metal*.
> 2.) The RAGE music makes the clips of grassroots supporters spreading the message of RP look aggressive, *chaotic* and *anarchist* - which is the *OPPOSITE* of how the very same clips look like in other videos with better music, and the OPPOSITE of what the 2012 RP campaign and #blackthisout is all about.
> 3.) *The RAGE VIDEO pretty much makes it impossible for Ron Paul (or the campaign) to get behind the #blackthisout money bomb* in any overt (or meaningful) way. Before this video took over the landing page, we were a-ok with the campaign since *all the other #blackthisout videos = focused on presenting EGREGIOUS EXAMPLES OF MEDIA BIAS*. Presenting THE TRUTH makes BlackThisOut an "incorruptible/unspinnable" story. I also think that keeping our focus on exposing the MSM's bias using primary source video clips is a genius strategic move because it not only resonates with all the people out there who think the MSM is BIAS, CORRUPT and owned by the corporate elite, but also because it presents *our motives and objectives as being certain, pure, unemotional, true, honorable and resolute*.  All the Rage video does is give the MSM the ability to spin #blackthisout into the usual "hey look, RP's far-right, wacky, fringe, small but dedicated, etc. supporters are doing something crazy again". WHY GIVE THEM THIS OPTION???
> 3a.) *THE RAGE VIDEO HAS ZERO EXAMPLES OF MEDIA BIAS and ZERO CONNECTION TO THE CENTRAL BLACKTHISOUT THEME/IDEA* - it's just emotional, frothy, get-mad!, fight back! NOISE. We don't need a video to fire us about spreading the word about blackthisout. Evidence of MSM bias edited into a well produced montage w/ moving music & founding-father/ron-paul quotes = MORE THAN ENOUGH TO INSPIRE NEW PLEDGES TO SHARE WITH THEIR FRIENDS.
> 3b.)* The beauty of #BlackThisOut is that it pushes back against the MSM's orchestrated effort to black out all coverage of Ron Paul, with a confident, STERN and RESOLUTE VOICE.* The get-fire-up-for-battle RAGE VIDEO strikes me as being more in-step with the "we-want-attention-but-never-any-action" groups like PETA or CODE PINK who are waay to emotional, aggressive, and in-your-face for even the vast majority of people who support their general messages.Long story short, videos like this and birdlady's are what we need to have more of: 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree. I've said before that it is my least favorite. The big thing is that it has no footage of the media blackout, which is what this is all about. 

I'm totally fine with leaving it on the site, just not as the main video. I like the original video most, the one above^

----------


## Birdlady

My video is over 13k views now, so people have been spreading it on their own as I have to admit, I haven't done a thing. I'd like to give WD-NY's idea a spin. You can use ClackforRonPaul's video first in the top spot and see if pledges go up. Then switch it out for mine and compare with the others.

I'd love to do another video that included more some recent media bias, removed Bachmann from the top tier and is less abstract. However I am working on another obama/RP video (not related to BTO), so I dunno if that would happen.

Making a video with media bias takes a lot of editing, sitting through hours of the MSM being pricks, finding your own material and trying to create a story. It's a lot harder to do than just throw in some pictures of supporters or other copyrighted material... Sorry if that's upsetting to some people, but that's how I felt when some people were jerks about my video.

----------


## InTradePro

> I totally agree. I've said before that it is my least favorite. The big thing is that it has no footage of the media blackout, which is what this is all about. 
> 
> I'm totally fine with leaving it on the site, just not as the main video. I like the original video most, the one above^


The Hilary video also fails. It's mostly 2008 clips and it's zero motivational.

----------


## dusman

> +Rep.
> 
> I've messaged a few friends on facebook that aren't political and asked them what they thought and the feedback was not good. The pages negative wording "We are sick of your lies" was brought up, this was especially off putting to my female friends. The video "Black THIS Out: Ron Paul 2012" got a favourable comment. Some of them message to ask what it was about and was surprised when I explained Dr Paul is about liberty, freedom, and none corruption because they said there is nothing on the page about those issues. A very good point.
> I've commented several times to this effect on numerous threads and sent a message to dusman to tone it down. So far nothing has happened, not even a reply. At this point I think the page will do more harm then good for those reason I'm not going to send the page to all my contact on facebook until it's fully fixed.


Sorry for the missed reply here. 

I'm in complete agreement and much of the reason why I worked on retheming the web site. I'd like to tone it down and make it suitable for a broad audience. I still don't feel it would resonate well with my mother, for example. 

I need help from you guys to make this happen. I have so many things going on, I'll stretch myself out too thin if I get focused into more things. I think WD-NY and your suggestions are right on point and reveal a gap in where it is at right now. Since we can track progress, we'll be able to see what improves conversion rates and whatnot.

----------


## InTradePro

> Sorry for the missed reply here. 
> 
> I'm in complete agreement and much of the reason why I worked on retheming the web site. I'd like to tone it down and make it suitable for a broad audience. I still don't feel it would resonate well with my mother, for example. 
> 
> I need help from you guys to make this happen. I have so many things going on, I'll stretch myself out too thin if I get focused into more things. I think WD-NY and your suggestions are right on point and reveal a gap in where it is at right now. Since we can track progress, we'll be able to see what improves conversion rates and whatnot.


Thanks for your reply. I can't imagine it would be difficult to change "We" to "We the people" or this or adding this video to the bottom middle location. The only change made to the site since the beginning was to promote the RATM video to the top, something that made the site less broad.
Anyway, I'm sure your well intended so I look forward to to changes to the site.

----------


## NickOdell

> The Hilary video also fails. It's mostly 2008 clips and it's zero motivational.


I know, but it's better than the rest IMO.

----------


## dusman

> Thanks for your reply. I can't imagine it would be difficult to change "We" to "We the people" or this or adding this video to the bottom middle location. The only change made to the site since the beginning was to promote the RATM video to the top, something that made the site less broad.
> Anyway, I'm sure your well intended so I look forward to to changes to the site.


Done on the wording change. I liked how you framed it. 

We're reviewing some ideas for video now.

----------


## ItsTime

dusman, someone is having problems with downloading the blacked out image. If you go to http://facebook.com/blackthisout you will see their wall post.




> On the Blackout website.... I used facebook apps, black this out, to get my profile pic.... But, tried several times to get it to work on your website Black This Out... It just wouldn't download, at all.

----------


## dusman

I'm not sure if this is fitting, but I made another change. 

On October 19th, 2011, tens of thousands of Americans will stand together to send you a very clear message. We the people demand an end to your lies and repeated attempts to dismiss Ron Paul as a 2012 GOP Frontrunner. We stand as one, behind Ron Paul and his mission to change the course of history. This noble struggle in which we have been so long engaged, and which we have pledged ourselves never to abandon until the glorious object of our contest shall be obtained.

The last sentence is part of a quote from Patrick Henry, that I felt worked well. What do you guys think?

----------


## NickOdell

So, I'm really glad we got the widget on top of the forums today, but we still need to get it up on the Daily Paul. According to Alexa.com, it gets more traffic than the RPF. 

I'm not really sure who we need to contact there besides Michael. This is the email listed on his Facebook page:

nystrom.coupons@gmail.com

RunRonPaul.com would be good too, they get less traffic than the forums but it couldn't hurt. 

Anyone have ideas? This could drive a lot of traffic... Should I start a new thread just for this project? I know this thread is getting kinda crazy with so many things being discussed here.

----------


## JoshLowry

Hopefully it won't take much to motivate him.

Offering a link exchange might help.

----------


## NickOdell

> Hopefully it won't take much to motivate him.
> 
> Linking back helps.


I messaged him on Friday on Facebook, and never heard back. 

I'm gonna email the address he had on his Facebook page, hope it's one that he reads. 

btw, I'm lovin' your avatar! The one eye blacked out thing is pretty awesome.

----------


## dusman

> Hopefully it won't take much to motivate him.
> 
> Offering a link exchange might help.


Josh, your new avatar is epic! Bahahaha. 

Working on setting up a clone site, so we can build up our e-mail system, then I'll be putting up RPF on the site.

----------


## InTradePro

> I know, but it's better than the rest IMO.


My view is this one is the best for now, but http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAZwaEBbL5g should be added to explain the media blackout.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0DOS_LFlEg

----------


## dusman

> My view is this one is the best for now, but http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAZwaEBbL5g should be added to explain the media blackout.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0DOS_LFlEg


I agree.

It also matches the theme of the web site the best. Plus, I love the end statement by Paul in it.. which matches the change I made in the wording.

----------


## WD-NY

> I totally agree. I've said before that it is my least favorite. *The big thing is that it has no footage of the media blackout, which is what this is all about.* 
> 
> I'm totally fine with leaving it on the site, just not as the main video. I like the original video most, the one above^


QFT. That was my primary complaint as well. For #BlackThisOut to maintain it's gravitas, energy and share-ability, we need to keep the SPOTLIGHT/FOCUS on the "enemy" (re: those in the MSM who subvert, ignore or spin RP). The videos for blackthisout.com need to not only convince visitors that *OUR CAUSE = JUST* and *OUR COMPLAINTS AGAINST THE MSM = TRUE*, but also layout WHY the msm/corporate elite HATE/FEAR RP's message of peace & liberty.

In other words, examples of MSM BS = more than enough fuel to inspire/fire-up 50k+ people 

On a related note, here are 2 background theme/score options for all the video-rockstars out there 

Mind Heist: (1:09 = bam!)



Dream is Collapsing:

----------


## AmberH

I went to a meetup today that was about deciding on a place to wave signs for the Oct 10th sign bomb. 8 people were there and all of them had heard of BTO. But there were 2 people that had said they were invited on facebook but didn't "attend" because they were not sure about if the money went to the campaign. Once I explained they were like ok I'm in. 

Anyway, imagine all of the other people out there that will give their support once the campaign gets behind this. It will clear up the confusion.

----------


## ItsTime

> I went to a meetup today that was about deciding on a place to wave signs for the Oct 10th sign bomb. 8 people were there and all of them had heard of BTO. But there were 2 people that had said they were invited on facebook but didn't "attend" because they were not sure about if the money went to the campaign. Once I explained they were like ok I'm in. 
> 
> Anyway, imagine all of the other people out there that will give their support once the campaign gets behind this. It will clear up the confusion.


Hmmm Ill try to make it more clear on the facebook page.

edit: Actually if you have any ideas for the event page let me know. I dont know how I could make it more clear.

I mean I have this as the first sentence 




> The Ron Paul Money Bomb to Surpass all other Moneybombs!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Good news! I got a reply back from Ronpaulhawaii about the 'Spend a day with Ron Paul" idea. He said that he liked it and would call somebody at the campaign about it tomorrow to see what he could find out. I still need to catch up on this thread.

----------


## TER

> QFT. That was my primary complaint as well. For #BlackThisOut to maintain it's gravitas, energy and share-ability, we need to keep the SPOTLIGHT/FOCUS on the "enemy" (re: those in the MSM who subvert, ignore or spin RP). The videos for blackthisout.com need to not only convince visitors that *OUR CAUSE = JUST* and *OUR COMPLAINTS AGAINST THE MSM = TRUE*, but also layout WHY the msm/corporate elite HATE/FEAR RP's message of peace & liberty.
> 
> In other words, examples of MSM BS = more than enough fuel to inspire/fire-up 50k+ people 
> 
> On a related note, here are 2 background theme/score options for all the video-rockstars out there 
> 
> Mind Heist: (1:09 = bam!)
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome selection of music!

----------


## Birdlady

On my videos I personally refuse to use any copyrighted stuff especially for a political ad. No one else will agree with me on this, but I just refuse to do it.

----------


## NickOdell

> Awesome selection of music!


Agreed. Someone should use this... We have some good videos but we need one that is a standout.

----------


## NickOdell

Also, this needs serious consideration and support: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...National-Radio

----------


## Uriah

I'll be in Burlington, IA. Ordering 500.




> TOWN HALL MEETING AT UNH MANCHESTER
> 10/03/2011 2:30 PM
> TOWN HALL MEETING IN NASHUA, NH
> 10/03/2011 6:30 PM
> VALUES VOTER SUMMIT AND STRAW POLL IN WASHINGTON, D.C.
> 10/07/2011 12:00 PM
> VALUES VOTER SUMMIT AND STRAW POLL IN WASHINGTON, D.C.
> 10/08/2011 9:00 AM
> TOWN HALL MEETING IN DAVENPORT, IA
> ...

----------


## trey4sports

> Also, this needs serious consideration and support: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...National-Radio



bump - definitely a good idea.

----------


## NickOdell

> bump - definitely a good idea.


I PM-ed Josh and he put it on the front page  This would be a huge boost. 

Still working on the Michael Nystrom and Trevor Lyman to help out, though.

----------


## WD-NY

> On my videos I personally refuse to use any copyrighted stuff especially for a political ad. No one else will agree with me on this, but I just refuse to do it.


I agree - http://www.royalty-free-classical-music.org/ ftw! 

Perhaps there is a classical music that matches the tone of BlackThisOut and connects on a similar level.

Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 in A Major, Opus 92 (0:00 - 2:55)

----------


## Spanky

> Good news! I got a reply back from Ronpaulhawaii about the 'Spend a day with Ron Paul" idea. He said that he liked it and would call somebody at the campaign about it tomorrow to see what he could find out. I still need to catch up on this thread.


This would be a good idea, someone could give him a list to give to his campaign as ideas to improve his polling in places. We all have good ideas they aren't seeing, but no way to show them!

----------


## Uriah

http://www.dailypaul.com/181179/chip...tised-on-radio

I posted on dailypaul at the above link to help spread this around.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

http://btoftl.chipin.com/ftl-live-reads - To pay for live reads on national talk show (Free Talk Live, which is RP and an-cap in content), asap until the bomb-day.
Per thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...National-Radio
Great to have people passing out cards to folks promoting the MB but advertising on a talk show which has the most hardcore pro-RP listeners is quite a bang for the buck. Check the thread and see what kind of deal we're getting.

----------


## Birdlady

> I agree - http://www.royalty-free-classical-music.org/ ftw! 
> 
> Perhaps there is a classical music that matches the tone of BlackThisOut and connects on a similar level.
> 
> Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 in A Major, Opus 92 (0:00 - 2:55)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCHREyE5GzQ&hd=1


Wow thanks for the link. I will have to check this site out. I have been using Kevin Macleod's music at http://incompetech.com/m/c/royalty-free/

----------


## jordie

> Hmmm Ill try to make it more clear on the facebook page.
> 
> edit: Actually if you have any ideas for the event page let me know. I dont know how I could make it more clear.
> 
> I mean I have this as the first sentence


I've suggested this before, but I'll say it again. Please try to trim down the description on the event page. It's too long, so it gets cut off and you have to click the "see more" link. I think many people may not click this and just skim over it.

I really think you can lose this following paragraph. It's a nice bit, but it doesn't really completely fit in with the theme.




> On Oct. 19th, 1781 the British surrendered and we won the Revolutionary war. 230 years later, we will win the Revolution for Ron Paul, and we will do it without the mainstream media!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Ok, if we're changing the main video then I need to change the YouTube letter to match it. Which one are we using now? I can't use the one below even though I like it because it doesn't even display the website address at the end of the video.




> My view is this one is the best for now, but http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAZwaEBbL5g should be added to explain the media blackout.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0DOS_LFlEg

----------


## dusman

> I've suggested this before, but I'll say it again. Please try to trim down the description on the event page. Because it's too long, it's cut off and you have to click the "see more" link. I think many people not click this and just skim over it.
> 
> I really think you can lose this following paragraph. It's a nice bit, but it doesn't really completely fit in with the theme.


I agree. With this it also cuts out the blackthisout.com link. Maybe you could change the location to www.blackthisout.com and in the description, explain that all donations go to RonPaul2012.com.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, would it be possible to create a shorter redirect to this forum thread? It's listed on the facebook Event page but the link is way too long.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Maybe http://www.blackthisout.com/planning

----------


## pauliticalfan

> I'm not sure if this is fitting, but I made another change. 
> 
> On October 19th, 2011, tens of thousands of Americans will stand together to send you a very clear message. We the people demand an end to your lies and repeated attempts to *dismiss Ron Paul as a 2012 GOP Frontrunner*. We stand as one, behind Ron Paul and his mission to change the course of history. This noble struggle in which we have been so long engaged, and which we have pledged ourselves never to abandon until the glorious object of our contest shall be obtained.
> 
> The last sentence is part of a quote from Patrick Henry, that I felt worked well. What do you guys think?


*This is not correct. Please change this ASAP.*

I believe we had this same problem with the flyers and had to change them. "Dismiss" is definitely not the right word here.

----------


## dusman

> *This is not correct. Please change this ASAP.*
> 
> I believe we had this same problem with the flyers and had to change them. "Dismiss" is definitely not the right word here.


I'm not sure why dismiss is an issue? Do you mind elaborating? I'm open to changing the wording, but I'm not sure why dismiss would be a problem.

----------


## jordie

> I agree. With this it also cuts out the blackthisout.com link. Maybe you could change the location to www.blackthisout.com and in the description, explain that all donations go to RonPaul2012.com.


Ah yes, this too. I actually thought I wrote that you can't see the links. Weird. Anyway, yes, get the links visible and description short.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> *This is not correct. Please change this ASAP.*
> 
> I believe we had this same problem with the flyers and had to change them. "Dismiss" is definitely not the right word here.


Why isn't this accurate? They're telling their audience that Ron Paul has no chance. Isn't that dismissing him?

----------


## dusman

> Maybe http://www.blackthisout.com/planning


Done.

----------


## jordie

> I agree. With this it also cuts out the blackthisout.com link. Maybe you could change the location to www.blackthisout.com and in the description, explain that all donations go to RonPaul2012.com.


Also, "*100% grassroots and not affiliated with the official Ron Paul Presidential Campaign" might add to the confusion about where the money is going. Maybe this:

"*100% grassroots and not affiliated with the official Ron Paul Presidential Campaign, but all donations go to the campaign

----------


## jordie

The "not attending" has just overtaken the "attending" count. Not a good sign :/

----------


## ItsTime

> Why isn't this accurate? They're telling their audience that Ron Paul has no chance. Isn't that dismissing him?


So u dismiss him as something negative.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> http://www.dailypaul.com/181179/chip...tised-on-radio
> 
> I posted on dailypaul at the above link to help spread this around.


Well done!

----------


## pauliticalfan

> I'm not sure why dismiss is an issue? Do you mind elaborating? I'm open to changing the wording, but I'm not sure why dismiss would be a problem.





> Why isn't this accurate? They're telling their audience that Ron Paul has no chance. Isn't that dismissing him?


Because they're not "dismissing him as a front runner." As in: "Pfft, that Ron Paul guy's just a GOP front runner." That would be dismissing him as a front runner, which isn't what they're doing. You usually dismiss someone as something negative. I believe they changed the wording on the flyer to "refusal to admit Ron Paul is a front runner" or something like that. That could work here too.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I've suggested this before, but I'll say it again. Please try to trim down the description on the event page. It's too long, so it gets cut off and you have to click the "see more" link. I think many people may not click this and just skim over it.
> 
> I really think you can lose this following paragraph. It's a nice bit, but it doesn't really completely fit in with the theme.
> 
> "On Oct. 19th, 1781 the British surrendered and we won the Revolutionary war. 230 years later, we will win the Revolution for Ron Paul, and we will do it without the mainstream media!"


I agree with this. It's important that all the links are seen so that everybody that visits the page has all the details available to them.

Also, ItsTime could you please change out this thread link with the new one? http://www.blackthisout.com/planning

----------


## dusman

> Because they're not "dismissing him as a front runner." As in: "Pfft, that Ron Paul guy's just a GOP front runner." That would be dismissing him as a front runner, which isn't what they're doing. You usually dismiss someone as something negative. I believe they changed the wording on the flyer to "refusal to admit Ron Paul is a front runner" or something like that. That could work here too.


Hmm.. I still don't quite follow. 

From Websters -  Dismiss: To Reject Serious Consideration of

We the people demand an end to your lies and repeated attempts _to reject serious consideration of_ Ron Paul as a 2012 GOP Frontrunner.

See what I mean?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Because they're not "dismissing him as a front runner." As in: "Pfft, that Ron Paul guy's just a GOP front runner." That would be dismissing him as a front runner, which isn't what they're doing. You usually dismiss someone as something negative. I believe they changed the wording on the flyer to "refusal to admit Ron Paul is a front runner" or something like that. That could work here too.


Yeah, that sounds better anyway. It turns it into a positive by mentioning he is a frontrunner.

----------


## dusman

> Hmm.. I still don't quite follow. 
> 
> From Websters -  Dismiss: To Reject Serious Consideration of
> 
> We the people demand an end to your lies and repeated attempts _to reject serious consideration of_ Ron Paul as a 2012 GOP Frontrunner.
> 
> See what I mean?


Although, that doesn't sound bad either.

----------


## dusman

> Yeah, that sounds better anyway. It turns it into a positive by mentioning he is a frontrunner.


Yeah, I can see that might promote a more positive perspective. Ok, I'll change it.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, how have we been doing on pledges in the last couple days? Facebook has been horrible today, a little more than 200 people. I really wish the 3rd quarter push didn't interrupt our momentum.

----------


## dusman

Friday: 164
Saturday: 221
Today: 192 (not complete yet)

----------


## qwerty

Why www.blackthisout.com is down again ?

----------


## JoshLowry

> Why www.balckthisout.com is down again ?


Maybe you are misspelling it.

----------


## qwerty

> Maybe you are misspelling it.


Even if spelled right it´s down...

i click it from my signature...

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Maybe you are misspelling it.


Lol! Anyway, the total for today...

Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)
Sep 26 - 3,870 (+557)
Sep 27 - 4,571 (+701)
Sep 28 - 5,131 (+560)
Sep 29 - 5,642 (+511)
Sep 30 - 5,842 (+200)
Oct 01 - 6,313 (+471)
Oct 02 - 6,585 (+272)

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Even if spelled right it´s down...


It's working for me.

----------


## JoshLowry

Loading on my end.

----------


## qwerty

> Dusman, how have we been doing on pledges in the last couple days? Facebook has been horrible today, a little more than 200 people. I really wish the 3rd quarter push didn't interrupt our momentum.


I think there are too much talk but not so much action now. Honesty, no offence to anyone personally....




> 2012TheRevolution Ablinkin18 aenfroy87 alexaforronpaul American2Revolution AmericanDissent AmericanPatriot2008 Angie4RonPaul antiredv
> 
> aravoth AStarSpangledGirl austria4ronpaul azuldas BlastFreezers bojan78 bytesize CapadocioJT ChangeDaChannel christianmalazarte colletan
> 
> CongressmanRonPaul ConLibertarian ConspiracyScopecrye55 Daniel44125 DavidKretzmann deathmetal44 deb1926 DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012
> 
> drinkingwithbob EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 evmazu EX0MATRlXTV fairtaxPresident2008 f328owner fagan411 firstflyover FoxtrotActual1
> 
> FreedomRonPaul FunkTheNWO furnitureguy67 Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch Geddy008 george4title GetDownOrLayDwn916 Girls4RonPaul Goodfightlads
> ...



Can you continue this on Youtube for a while ?

----------


## qwerty

> It's working for me.


oh, i get only index page...

----------


## Sentinelrv

Before we send more of those messages, we need to choose a different video to use, because of concerns made earlier in the thread. Then I'll change the message and we can keep sending it out. I need to know which one to use though.

----------


## Spanky

Just ordered 10,000 of the BTO fliers. If all goes well, we're hoping to raise enough for 50-100,000 fliers! If we can raise the money (as long as it doesn't take away from peoples BTO donations)

I will be taking 3 days off to go to Indianapolis and put them/pass them out EVERYWHERE. Doing my part

----------


## qwerty

> Before we send more of those messages, we need to choose a different video to use, because of concerns made earlier in the thread. Then I'll change the message and we can keep sending it out. I need to know which one to use though.


Here´s what i think... 

We use too much time on thinking not spreading the word. I Didn´t see allmost anyone else spreading the word on facebook on sunday and we wonder why we sucked ?

Pledgecount relates straightly to how much WE TOGETHER work for this. I only blame US, not any individual.

And the site is not working for me when i click the address of my signature...

----------


## davidt!

> Dusman, how have we been doing on pledges in the last couple days? Facebook has been horrible today, a little more than 200 people. I really wish the 3rd quarter push didn't interrupt our momentum.


I have started looking for and posting on other Ron Paul "friendly" fb pages. Maybe post the facebook link in a few threads at bodybuilding.com (seems they are real RP friendly there). Any other ideas on how we can get facebook cranked back up?

----------


## TexMac

Why is www.blackthisout.com/fb redirecting to this thread?

----------


## qwerty

> just order 10,000 of the bto fliers. If all goes well, we're hoping to raise enough for 50-100,000 fliers! If we can raise the money (as long as it doesn't take away from peoples bto donations)
> 
> i will be taking 3 days off to go to indianapolis and put them/pass them out everywhere. Doing my part


awesome!!!!!! this is the way to do it!

Less talk more action! That´s what i like!


PS. THANKS TO RONPAULFORUMS.COM MODS FOR EVERYTHING! YOU ARE AWESOME!

----------


## jordie

> Dusman, how have we been doing on pledges in the last couple days? Facebook has been horrible today, a little more than 200 people. I really wish the 3rd quarter push didn't interrupt our momentum.


Maybe we can send out an email to all those who have pledged already? Maybe a "Forward this to your friends", have a brief description of the media blackout situation, a brief bit about Ron Paul himself, then info about the money bomb with links to the website and Facebook page. Starting a chain forward-email might be another effective way to spread the word, similar to how 1 person on Facebook can invite a dozen friends, then those friends invite a dozen more. A email-chain will probably help get the word out more effectively to older people not on Facebook (I know lots of 40-60 year old people who use email everyday, but never touch Facebook).

----------


## jordie

> Just ordered 10,000 of the BTO fliers. If all goes well, we're hoping to raise enough for 50-100,000 fliers! If we can raise the money (as long as it doesn't take away from peoples BTO donations)
> 
> I will be taking 3 days off to go to Indianapolis and put them/pass them out EVERYWHERE. Doing my part


+rep

Wish we could do this all across the country somehow!

----------


## dusman

> Just ordered 10,000 of the BTO fliers. If all goes well, we're hoping to raise enough for 50-100,000 fliers! If we can raise the money (as long as it doesn't take away from peoples BTO donations)
> 
> I will be taking 3 days off to go to Indianapolis and put them/pass them out EVERYWHERE. Doing my part


Spanky, let me know when you come into Indianapolis. I'll meet up with you and help you pass them out.

----------


## Spanky

> awesome!!!!!! this is the way to do it!
> 
> Less talk more action! That´s what i like!
> 
> 
> PS. THANKS TO RONPAULFORUMS.COM MODS FOR EVERYTHING! YOU ARE AWESOME!


I'm really hoping we have some big players on the site, I would love to have to take off a couple days and spread the word in Indianapolis. Can gain many votes, have time to talk to people and of course PAINT THE TOWN PAUL!

----------


## qwerty

There are not many Ron Paul related facebook walls where there are  info about the moneybomb... how do we expect to get pledges ?

Back to reality, we need to WORK AND SPREAD THE WORD! Pledges won´t come to us!

I know that some of you will hate me for saying that, but feel free!

----------


## Spanky

> Spanky, let me know when you come into Indianapolis. I'll meet up with you and help you pass them out.


I will do that! I will hopefully have at least 4 others with me, gonna take us a couple of days, but I will keep that in mind. Thanks!

----------


## dusman

> Why is www.blackthisout.com/fb redirecting to this thread?


Thanks for pointing this out. I duplicated the file to make http://www.blackthisout.com/planning forward here and I must have inadvertently saved it to the server.

----------


## qwerty

Any idea why i only get the index page when i´m trying to go to website ? 

using firefox...

----------


## dusman

> Maybe we can send out an email to all those who have pledged already? Maybe a "Forward this to your friends", have a brief description of the media blackout situation, a brief bit about Ron Paul himself, then info about the money bomb with links to the website and Facebook page. Starting a chain forward-email might be another effective way to spread the word, similar to how 1 person on Facebook can invite a dozen friends, then those friends invite a dozen more. A email-chain will probably help get the word out more effectively to older people not on Facebook (I know lots of 40-60 year old people who use email everyday, but never touch Facebook).


We are working on this now. Once we get it integrated, we are going to do a few mail outs on how they can help.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I'm assuming Josh Lowry is still watching this thread. Since the 3rd quarter push is over, if we were to construct an email here about the money bomb, would RonPaulForums be able to send it out? We could use the same email to send to the Black This Out pledgers. We need a kickstart to get this back up and running full speed again. I think an email would help a lot in this goal.

----------


## dusman

> Any idea why i only get the index page when i´m trying to go to website ? 
> 
> using firefox...


No idea. When you index page, what do you mean?

----------


## JoshLowry

> I'm assuming Josh Lowry is still watching this thread. Since the 3rd quarter push is over, if we were to construct an email here about the money bomb, would RonPaulForums be able to send it out? We could use the same email to send to the Black This Out pledgers. We need a kickstart to get this back up and running full speed again. I think an email would help a lot in this goal.


Yea, have at it!

----------


## qwerty

> I'm assuming Josh Lowry is still watching this thread. Since the 3rd quarter push is over, if we were to construct an email here about the money bomb, would RonPaulForums be able to send it out? We could use the same email to send to the Black This Out pledgers. We need a kickstart to get this back up and running full speed again. I think an email would help a lot in this goal.


I think we are reaching a point where it starts annoying people here on the forums. I think 99% who visits here and is Ron Paul supporter knows about it.

And if we use BTO pledge e-mails, we kind of break our own promise,




> We will not sell, share, or rent your information to any third party. We will remind you on October 19th to donate and inform you of any new moneybombs coming up.



But everybody how do expect to get facebook pledges if we don´t advertise this on facebook ?


Maybe the promote text could be little bit bigger on the site...

----------


## Sentinelrv

I just got a reply from Matt Collins also...




> Yes there is a lot of excitement for this event but it's in very close to proximity to the end of quarter push. We'll see what happens, when management decides what they are going to do with this thing I'm sure we'll move forward then.

----------


## davidt!

> I'm assuming Josh Lowry is still watching this thread. Since the 3rd quarter push is over, if we were to construct an email here about the money bomb, would RonPaulForums be able to send it out? We could use the same email to send to the Black This Out pledgers. We need a kickstart to get this back up and running full speed again. I think an email would help a lot in this goal.


Good idea! I also sent an email to Gage about sending an email out to his moneybomb lists but I never heard back from him. Anybody here have better contact or pull with Gage?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I think we are reaching a point where it starts annoying people here on the forums. I think 99% who visits here and is Ron Paul supporter knows about it.
> 
> But everybody how do expect to get facebook pledges if we don´t advertise this on facebook ?


We will, but it can't just be us alone spreading the message. We need to get other people to help out too. Not everybody that has registered with RonPaulForums visits here daily, so I'm sure there are a lot of people that don't know anything about it still.

----------


## qwerty

> No idea. When you index page, what do you mean?


Works now!

----------


## qwerty

> We will, but it can't just be us alone spreading the message. We need to get other people to help out too. Not everybody that has registered with RonPaulForums visits here daily, so I'm sure there are a lot of people that don't know anything about it still.


We did it before and can do it again.

Plus, more people we get to pledge more the info will spread!

We have to set an example, when people see that BTO ads are everywhere it GROWS momentum. I really believe when Ron Paul talks about setting an example!

Every post here won´t get us pledges, every post to facebook could...

We can´t hide behind some excuses here, we are starting to suck on spreading the word and we have to do better if we want 6 million day! 

But i´m away for promoting! Failure IS NOT AN OPTION TO ME ON THIS ONE!

IMO, we spend too much time here in these forums (including me)!

Notice that i talk about we cause we really are a team working for the same goal!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Ok, now the website isn't working for me. It says Index like Qwerty was saying and I noticed the BTO banner is not working either.

----------


## qwerty

If you have veryfied facebook account, can post ad on this FB wall, http://www.facebook.com/FreedomWorks

over million people there!

----------


## jordie

> We are working on this now. Once we get it integrated, we are going to do a few mail outs on how they can help.


Great! I would also suggest we write up a press release announcing the moneybomb. This can be used to get publicity in the media... probably only smaller time media will publish it, but the media tends to respond well to press releases. But we can also focus on publications that have written positive Dr Paul piece, like that veterans newspaper that was out not long ago with the "You want him!" headline.

Here is an example I just wrote: (very rough, but maybe we can work on it? 


*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*

*RON PAUL SUPPORTERS ANNOUNCE PLANS FOR $6 MILLION DAY OF DONATIONS*

_Grassroots organizers for the Congressman's  campaign for the Presidency plan to go all out in their biggest "Money-bomb" to date_

Austin, Texas - October 3, 2011  -- Grassroots Organizers of GOP Presidential candidate Congressman Ron Paul, have called on his supporters to pledge to donate a staggering $6 million on October 19 as a protest to a sustained blackout of the Congressman by the nation's media. The event, labeled "Black This Out", is a direct challenge to the mainstream media for ignoring the Congressman in their reports, or downplaying his chances of winning the GOP nomination. 

In recent polls conducted by Gallup/USA Today, the Texas Congressman reached support levels of 13%, putting him into a strong top-tier position. This surge flies in the face of a continued blackout by the media, who claim the Congressman is not a viable candidate. In response to the media's characterization of the Congressman, his supporters are calling for a massive "money-bomb", a 24 hour period where tens of thousands of supporters make donations to the campaign, totalling millions of dollars.

In 2007 supporters of Congressman Paul managed to conduct successful "money-bombs" on two separate occasions; November 5, 2007 bringing in $4 million and December 16, 2007 gathering $6 million. Organizers hope to replicate, or out-do, the success of the 2007 moneybombs with their "Black This Out" moneybomb event. Supporters believe a such large moneybomb will prove to the media that Dr. Paul is a top-tier candidate for the GOP Nomination.

The Congressman's supporters have been disappointed by the lack of coverage of the Congressman by the media, pointing out especially the unequal speaking time in debates and the demeaning tone of questions. The media continues to ask him questions such as "Are you electable?" to shape opinions in viewers minds, to which the Congressman responds, reminding the interviewer "Of course, I've been elected 12 times already!". (this paragraph needs to be changed a lot, but you get the general idea)

Supporters for Dr. Ron Paul's bid for the Presidency can pledge to donate on the day by visiting the Black This Out website at http://www.blackthisout.com

About Dr. Ron Paul: (didn't get so thorough with this, we can work on it!)

Supporters are energized by the Congressman's ideas and positions, with the most lively and passionate support base out of any of the GOP nominees..... need more here.

Add some quotes from the good doctor and other people here.

Congressman Paul has a strong support base for his anti-war stance, including receiving more political donations from active military personnel than all other GOP Candidates and President Obama combined. Paul believes his message of "Bring the troops home" is what resonates so strongly with military supporters.

Something else about his economic policy.

Contact:
John Doe, BlackThisOut Spokesperson
http://www.blackthisout.com

----------


## Sentinelrv

Ok, I just checked all the Black This Out YouTube videos and the BirdLady's is the one I'm choosing. Even though it's longer, it clearly outlines the media bias, which is the main theme here. The video also has the most likes, the most comments and the most views, over 13,000 after only being posted for one week. I think this is the one to spread for now. Because of the length though, I just wish there was an annotation in the beginning for people who don't make it to the end.

----------


## qwerty

OMG, we haven´t even hitted all the C4L FB walls...

----------


## davidt!

> OMG, we haven´t even hitted all the C4L FB walls...


qwerty, when you get a chance can you clear your message inbox. Tried to send you a PM. Thanks.

----------


## qwerty

> qwerty, when you get a chance can you clear your message inbox. Tried to send you a pm. Thanks.


done!

----------


## JoshS

I'm getting the index too.

----------


## jordie

> I'm getting the index too.


I'm not... only thing I can think of is DNS is changing. Dusman, is the webhost changing your server? Or have you changed the DNS at all?

----------


## Birdlady

> Ok, I just checked all the Black This Out YouTube videos and the BirdLady's is the one I'm choosing. Even though it's longer, it clearly outlines the media bias, which is the main theme here. The video also has the most likes, the most comments and the most views, over 13,000 after only being posted for one week. I think this is the one to spread for now. Because of the length though, I just wish there was an annotation in the beginning for people who don't make it to the end.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sEulpvW63w


I'm adding annotations right now and thank you.

----------


## dusman

> Great! I would also suggest we write up a press release announcing the moneybomb. This can be used to get publicity in the media... probably only smaller time media will publish it, but the media tends to respond well to press releases. But we can also focus on publications that have written positive Dr Paul piece, like that veterans newspaper that was out not long ago with the "You want him!" headline.
> 
> Here is an example I just wrote: (very rough, but maybe we can work on it? 
> 
> 
> *FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*
> 
> *RON PAUL SUPPORTERS ANNOUNCE PLANS FOR $6 MILLION DAY OF DONATIONS*
> 
> ...


Wow, Jordie. This is terrific. By all means, build on this and I'll see to it that it gets put out as press releases through the sources I know are available.

----------


## dusman

> I'm not... only thing I can think of is DNS is changing. Dusman, is the webhost changing your server? Or have you changed the DNS at all?


We added 2 new DNS settings in slot 3 and 4 on a dedicated server. 

It sounds like the response from slots 1 and 2 are failing on occasion and falling back on 3 and 4. This means that DNS has likely propagated and we can transition to the new server, but I'm concerned that it's remaining constant for Qwerty and others.

----------


## qwerty

i have to say this to encourage everybody!

MOST PEOPLE WON`T PLEDGE IN ANYWAY! KEY THING IS TO KEEP THING MAINSTREAM TILL IT HAPPENS. PEOPLE WILL DONATE WHEN THEY SEE THAT OTHERS DO THAT´S A PROVEN FACT. JUST GET THE WORD OUT THERE!

it´s time to separate boys from the men, who gives up and who don´t!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, do you agree with making Birdlady's video the official one on the website for now, replacing the Rage Against the machine one? Like I said, it seems to be the most popular one and it fits with the theme of the money bomb.

----------


## qwerty

> Dusman, do you agree with making Birdlady's video the official one on the website for now, replacing the Rage Against the machine one? Like I said, it seems to be the most popular one and it fits with the theme of the money bomb.


Most popular is the one on ronpaul2008dotcom....

----------


## qwerty

Jack hunter is helping us on his FB wall, http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jack-H...=wall&filter=1

Just letting you know that SPREAD THE WORD ON FB!

If Jack likes it the official campaign must like it! Hard work pays off! 

Dailypaul has it in their facebook wall, http://www.facebook.com/dailypaul?sk=wall&filter=1

----------


## WD-NY

> Maybe we can send out an email to all those who have pledged already? Maybe a "Forward this to your friends", have a brief description of the media blackout situation, a brief bit about Ron Paul himself, then info about the money bomb with links to the website and Facebook page. Starting a chain forward-email might be another effective way to spread the word, similar to how 1 person on Facebook can invite a dozen friends, then those friends invite a dozen more. *A email-chain will probably help get the word out more effectively to older people not on Facebook (I know lots of 40-60 year old people who use email everyday, but never touch Facebook).*


Agree 110%. We've got the pledge list imported into mailchimp and the 1st 'Update + Forward to Your Friends' email should be going out tomorrow afternoon. We're also working on replacing the current pledge form w/ mailchimp's form, but need some assistance tying it together w/ the referral link + leader board feature for people who want to see precisely how many pledges their efforts to share + spread the word are generating.

----------


## qwerty

What a new video!




reddit!

http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/...lack_this_out/


BTW!

BTO is now again on over 100 FB walls!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Most popular is the one on ronpaul2008dotcom....


You mean this one? I really don't know how I missed it. Yes, it has over 42,000 views. I really like birdlady's video more though. It's a lot better edited too.....but if we're trying to reach more people, I think we need to go with the video that is getting the most views.

----------


## qwerty

> You mean this one? I really don't know how I missed it. Yes, it has over 42,000 views. I really like birdlady's video more though. It's a lot better edited too.....*but if we're trying to reach more people, I think we need to go with the video that is getting the most views.*


exactly...

----------


## jordie

> I'm adding annotations right now and thank you.


If you're modifying it, I have a suggestion regarding the text for the "Ron Paul came within 152 votes of winning the Iowa Straw Poll...". To someone who didn't pay attention, they may not know that 152 votes is not very many to be honest. Maybe you could say "...within less than 1% of winning..." instead ?

----------


## dusman

I have a few concerns about BirdLady's video as the top one. 

1) It's way too long for its purpose as an introduction 
2) It works much better as a supporting video and why I moved it first in that sub-list
3) It's not very impact-driven, but lays out a precedent for what's been happening

If we were to use it as the primary video.. I'd like to see it shortened and perhaps a more inspiring feel to it. For me, it almost feels like it's about to climax and it never comes.

----------


## Birdlady

> If you're modifying it, I have a suggestion regarding the text for the "Ron Paul came within 152 votes of winning the Iowa Straw Poll...". To someone who didn't pay attention, they may not know that 152 votes is not very many to be honest. Maybe you could say "...within less than 1% of winning..." instead ?


Annotations are very limited in what they can do, so it would be pretty hard to interject that to be honest.   I may just have to make another BTO video. I'd probably get rid of the Iowa Straw Poll stuff since that's really old news now. It's funny how fast things change. Bachmann was loved just 4 weeks ago and now her campaign is pretty much toast. The day I created the video is when Cain won in Florida, so lots has happened since then.

Edit: Lots of people seemed to have lots of poor things to say about my video. It's not perfect. I know that and it was my first video, ever. I wanted to capture what the media was doing and my point was to get people angry enough to want to donate to RP's campaign. It's not supposed to be cheerful and I purposely made it different than all of the other RP videos out there. I honestly get sick of seeing the same clips of people cheering and holding signs. /shrug There is a place for videos like that, but I felt like this wasn't it.

----------


## qwerty

I started promoting on facebook and now we have gained many pledges in a short time! people trust me the work will pay off and on OCT 19th you have the best feeling in your heart when you see that counter go up! you have to hold your tears cause you are so proud of your & your fellow patriots efforts for liberty!

it takes a lot of work but it´s worth it, freedom is everything!

----------


## jordie

> Annotations are very limited in what they can do, so it would be pretty hard to interject that to be honest.   I may just have to make another BTO video. I'd probably get rid of the Iowa Straw Poll stuff since that's really old news now. It's funny how fast things change. Bachmann was loved just 4 weeks ago and now her campaign is pretty much toast. The day I created the video is when Cain won in Florida, so lots has happened since then.
> 
> Edit: Lots of people seemed to have lots of poor things to say about my video. It's not perfect. I know that and it was my first video, ever. I wanted to capture what the media was doing and my point was to get people angry enough to want to donate to RP's campaign. It's not supposed to be cheerful and I purposely made it different than all of the other RP videos out there. I honestly get sick of seeing the same clips of people cheering and holding signs. /shrug There is a place for videos like that, but I felt like this wasn't it.


I like your video  It's thorough and you used my favourite hated clip that goes 

Interviewer: "So what do you define as success". 
Dr Paul: "Well, to win!" 
Interviewer: "That's not going to happen..."

It's like, BAM, there's your media bias, right there! An interviewer shouldn't impose his opinions on the viewer like that. It wasn't a debate, it was an interview!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I have a few concerns about BirdLady's video as the top one. 
> 
> 1) It's way too long for its purpose as an introduction 
> 2) It works much better as a supporting video and why I moved it first in that sub-list
> 3) It's not very impact-driven, but lays out a precedent for what's been happening
> 
> If we were to use it as the primary video.. I'd like to see it shortened and perhaps a more inspiring feel to it. For me, it almost feels like it's about to climax and it never comes.


Well, the one with 42,000 views is short, but it doesn't really touch on the theme that much and the editing isn't that great either. There's lots of cheering and a feeling of inspiration, which could help motivate people and it includes the website at the end.

----------


## Spanky

I raised enough money for 5,000 of the black this out fliers.

I talked to Justin, he said that if I wanted an order or 50,000-100,000 I'd need to get the order in ASAP....

or get the pdf and get them printed at a company here.

Worth putting up a chip in or do we wanna take our luck with just 5,000? I already stated if we raise the money for the 50-100k fliers I will take 3 days off and go to Indy and distribute them.....

thoughts?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I like your video  It's thorough and you used my favourite hated clip that goes 
> 
> Interviewer: "So what do you define as success". 
> Dr Paul: "Well, to win!" 
> Interviewer: "That's not going to happen..."
> 
> It's like, BAM, there's your media bias, right there! An interviewer shouldn't impose his opinions on the viewer like that. It wasn't a debate, it was an interview!


I know, when I first saw that I wanted to punch the guy in the face. How rude.

----------


## ventron

> I raised enough money for 5,000 of the black this out fliers.
> 
> I talked to Justin, he said that if I wanted an order or 50,000-100,000 I'd need to get the order in ASAP....
> 
> or get the pdf and get them printed at a company here.
> 
> Worth putting up a chip in or do we wanna take our luck with just 5,000? I already stated if we raise the money for the 50-100k fliers I will take 3 days off and go to Indy and distribute them.....
> 
> thoughts?


50k fliers is almost $900, correct? You'll have a very, very hard time raising that much money quickly on ChipIn. I'd say take the 5k fliers.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I started promoting on facebook and now we have gained many pledges in a short time! people trust me the work will pay off and on OCT 19th you have the best feeling in your heart when you see that counter go up! you have to hold your tears cause you are so proud of your & your fellow patriots efforts for liberty!
> 
> it takes a lot of work but it´s worth it, freedom is everything!


I noticed that a couple minutes ago. It did go up a lot in a short time and we had a crappy day today. It must be because of what you're doing.

----------


## qwerty

> Well, the one with 42,000 views is short, but it doesn't really touch on the theme that much and the editing isn't that great either. There's lots of cheering and a feeling of inspiration, which could help motivate people and it includes the website at the end.


REALLY, how can you make this so complicated. No offense but we are just wasting time. You would have sent 10 messages in that time you are wondering about the video.

Trust me, it´s not that important which video we use. It´s more important to get the word out.

----------


## dusman

I'm going to test the page without the popup for a day here and see what difference there is in conversion once more. Just giving a heads up.

----------


## Spanky

> 50k fliers is almost $900, correct? You'll have a very, very hard time raising that much money quickly on ChipIn. I'd say take the 5k fliers.


That's what I was thinking. I'm just stating, I know there's big players on the site. But if anyone thinks we might gain the interest and it'll be worth it, PM me or post here.

$900=I'm guessing a lot more in donations

I could sell some things to get $75-$100 or so...so if we gain the interest I will donate as much as I sell obviously. That's if and ONLY if we gain the interest

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Trust me, it´s not that important which video we use. It´s more important to get the word out.


It is important which video we use, or else we're wasting our time spreading it. But I finally settled on the 42,000 one. It's short and mentions the website. It will serve our purposes for now until something better comes out. I updated the first post already to change the message and include it in there.

That list of names you've been posting, is that everyone that has been notified so far, nobody missing?

----------


## qwerty

> 2012TheRevolution Ablinkin18 aenfroy87 alexaforronpaul AmericanDissent AmericanPatriot2008 aravoth azuldas BlastFreezers BobAkimbo bojan78 bytesize
> 
> CapadocioJT ChangeDaChannel colletan CongressmanRonPaul ConspiracyScope crye55 Daniel44125 DavidKretzmann deathmetal44 deb1926
> 
> DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012 EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 evmazu EX0MATRlXTV fairtaxPresident2008 f328owner fagan411 firstflyover
> 
> FoxtrotActual1 FreedomRonPaul furnitureguy67 Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch Geddy008 george4title GetDownOrLayDwn916 Girls4RonPaul
> 
> GulfCoastRonPaul2012 hempgrowpro honorullc HOSSERLEGALIZE420 iceman10301 ioevanc Informedru joerogandotnet JoinRonPaul joshuashayden JudahFlix
> ...




just sent out few new! This is working and it´s easy, the message is on the first page! there are so many bto videos now on YT!!! 

GETTING LOT OF RESPONSES THAT PEOPLE WILL HELP!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Yeah that list, is that EVERYONE that has been notified so far? Do you just skip a line to add new names ? And how are you filtering the videos to find these channels?

I just don't want to screw up the list.

----------


## qwerty

> Yeah that list, is that EVERYONE that has been notified so far? Do you just skip a line to add new names? And how are you filtering the videos to find these channels?


those are the channels that i and eaglesfan have contacted.

i have searched ron paul and this week or this month and most watched. Then when you find a good channel you can check what channel he subs and find good channels from there...

i just copy/paste the names to the list and when i stop i make it look better by using the backspace/space... hope you understood... 


I´m hitting FB!

----------


## jordie

@Sentinelrv - If I prepare the press release further, i.e. clean it up, get other's input on it, and get it ready for release, would you be the contact for it? Or @dusman if you'd like? Unfortunately I can't be, I'm Australian and that won't look good. Just want to use your name and provide an email address (maybe dusman can set you up with an @blackthisout.com so we don't give out your personal email). Having a name and a contact for it will make it appear more professional. Your name will only be at the end, in case any media outlets want to contact anyone further regarding the event.

----------


## qwerty

> What a new video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reddit!
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/...lack_this_out/



check this out everybody!

----------


## justinpagewood

I finally posted a 8.5 x 11 flyer that can be cut up into 4 pieces: 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/67249979/Black-This-Out-Flyer

Working on a full 8.5x11 version next.

----------


## qwerty

BTO is ALL OVER REDDIT`S libertarian section! LOL!

http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/

everybody needs to get reddit account!!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> @Sentinelrv - If I prepare the press release further, i.e. clean it up, get other's input on it, and get it ready for release, would you be the contact for it? Or @dusman if you'd like? Unfortunately I can't be, I'm Australian and that won't look good. Just want to use your name and provide an email address (maybe dusman can set you up with an @blackthisout.com so we don't give out your personal email). Having a name and a contact for it will make it appear more professional. Your name will only be at the end, in case any media outlets want to contact anyone further regarding the event.


If Dusman doesn't want to then I'd be willing to do it. What would this entail? Just receiving emails and responding to the press?

----------


## jordie

> If Dusman doesn't want to then I'd be willing to do it. What would this entail? Just receiving emails and responding to the press?


Pretty much, though I don't expect there to be much incoming contact. It's more to give the press release a more complete feel. If there was no name and no contact, a lot more media outlets would write it off.

----------


## justinpagewood

Here's a full 8.5 x 11 sheet as well.

----------


## qwerty

all the state facebook pages have now an ad about BTO! Nice gage, i think!

----------


## jordie

Updated Facebook Ads stats:

Date - Clicks - Ad Views
Sep 19 - 3 - 17,229 (first ad)
Sep 20 - 7 - 6,606 (second ad launched)
Sep 21 - 39 - 29,273 (third ad launched, most effective so far)
Sep 22 - 139 - 53,566 (budget temporarily increased for debate night)
Sep 23 - 77 - 14,645 (third ad launched, using graphics from first page of this thread)
Sep 24 - 76 - 20,068
Sep 25 - 160 - 51,379 (Budget was upped too much accidentally)
Sep 26 - 281 - 137,251 (Significantly increased budget to coincide with the Daily Show. 167 clicks to the website, the rest to the FB event page)
Sep 27 - 138 - 29,863 (budget decreased again, but awesome click through rates)
Sep 28 - 71 - 25,031 (click through rate not so high)
Sep 29 - 100 - 23,677 (half way through, changed the links to all go to blackthisout.com instead of the Facebook event)
Sep 30 - 98 - 22,088 (18 'likes' for the BlackThisOut FB page)
Oct 1 - 122 - 27,215 (21 'likes' for the BlackThisOut FB page)
Oct 2 - 120 - 25,882 (30 'likes' for the BlackThisOut FB page)

----------


## gosmo

> Updated Facebook Ads stats:
> 
> Date - Clicks - Ad Views
> Sep 19 - 3 - 17,229 (first ad)
> Sep 20 - 7 - 6,606 (second ad launched)
> Sep 21 - 39 - 29,273 (third ad launched, most effective so far)
> Sep 22 - 139 - 53,566 (budget temporarily increased for debate night)
> Sep 23 - 77 - 14,645 (third ad launched, using graphics from first page of this thread)
> Sep 24 - 76 - 20,068
> ...


Great data! I hope the advertising pays off! +rep

----------


## qwerty

> Updated Facebook Ads stats:
> 
> Date - Clicks - Ad Views
> Sep 19 - 3 - 17,229 (first ad)
> Sep 20 - 7 - 6,606 (second ad launched)
> Sep 21 - 39 - 29,273 (third ad launched, most effective so far)
> Sep 22 - 139 - 53,566 (budget temporarily increased for debate night)
> Sep 23 - 77 - 14,645 (third ad launched, using graphics from first page of this thread)
> Sep 24 - 76 - 20,068
> ...



please don´t stop this! make a chip threads here and DP. I´m sure that people who have no time to promote are willing to help with money!

those ads has lot of views and that´s what counts!

----------


## eaglesfan48

Updated Youtube list





> 2012TheRevolution Ablinkin18 aenfroy87 alexaforronpaul AmericanDissent AmericanPatriot2008 aravoth azuldas BlastFreezers BobAkimbo bojan78 Butterflybreakfast bytesize campaignforliberty CapadocioJT cfini72 ChangeDaChannel cjtherriault CollectiveCheckup colletan CongressmanRonPaul ConspiracyScope crye55 czeringue
> 
> Daniel44125 DavidKretzmann deathmetal44 deb1926 DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012 DsupermanP EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 evmazu EX0MATRlXTV fairtaxPresident2008 f328owner fagan411 firstflyover FoxtrotActual1 FreedomRonPaul furnitureguy67 
> 
> Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch Geddy008 george4title GetDownOrLayDwn916 gibsonmadella Girls4RonPaul GulfCoastRonPaul2012 hempgrowpro honorullc HOSSERLEGALIZE420 iCareeGuns iceman10301 ioevanc Informedru 
> 
> jacobbeasleydotcom joerogandotnet johnnyb34434 JoinRonPaul joshuashayden JudahFlix kathryndelong kgilbert0LBlucher13 KonaSilat KramerDSP KRSchannel kungfujones1 LaurieBluedorn ledaOhio937 LeifEiriksson lemonglobal LetsWakeUpToday LibertarianDailyNews Libertarians1776LibertyMediaNetwork LibertyRevolution Libertyusa2012 littletammy20 LiveFreeorDieReport lockk9 
> 
> Maddbluntz Mathew1985AZ MatthewDZak matthewetchie mercolaMindCrimesInc minnesotachris MOXNEWSd0tCOM moxteddyseattle Nate5176 NewSimpleadams NufffRespect NufffRespect2 
> ...

----------


## qwerty

> 2012TheRevolution Ablinkin18 aenfroy87 alexaforronpaul AmericanDissent AmericanPatriot2008 amy2x  aravoth azuldas 
> 
> BlastFreezers BobAkimbo bojan78 Butterflybreakfast bytesize campaignforliberty CapadocioJT cfini72 ChangeDaChannel czeringue 
> 
> cjtherriault CollectiveCheckup colletan CongressmanRonPaul ConspiracyScope crye55 czeringue Daniel44125 DavidKretzmann 
> 
> deathmetal44 deb1926 DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012 DsupermanP EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 evmazu EX0MATRlXTV 
> 
> fairtaxPresident2008 f328owner fagan411 firstflyover FoxtrotActual1 FreedomRonPaul furnitureguy67 Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch 
> ...


Channels contacted on YT!

OFFICIAL SITE IS NOT WORKING!

----------


## eaglesfan48

Qwerty just add Paul4Pres2012 & czeringue to that list and it is up to date. Kind of sucks when we both post at the same time =)
Those are the only two you missed from my last batch of 20 messages.

----------


## qwerty

> qwerty just add paul4pres2012 & czeringue to that list and it is up to date. Kind of sucks when we both post at the same time =)
> those are the only two you missed from my last batch of 20 messages.


done!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Is keeping this in alphabetical order really necessary? I mean as long as we use the "Find" feature in notepad we can search for any name. It's just hard for me to have to have to sit and compare two people's lists to see if I need to add any names from each list that are missing. I think it would be easier to just put all the new names at the bottom of each list. You could mark them like this...

Old list of names
***NEW*** And list the new names here. That would make it easier for me to follow along with this.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Is keeping this in alphabetical order really necessary? I mean as long as we use the "Find" feature in notepad we can search for any name. It's just hard for me to have to have to sit and compare two people's lists to see if I need to add any names from each list that are missing. I think it would be easier to just put all the new names at the bottom of each list. You could mark them like this...
> 
> Old list of names
> ***NEW*** And list the new names here. That would make it easier for me to follow along with this.


If you are trying to compare the list I posted and the list Qwerty posted, that is unnecessary. The last list posted is always the most up to date, so after I message people, I find the most up to date list, add the people I messaged, and re-post the new, up to date list. Therefore, no lists will even be the same, there will only be the newest, most up to date list of all channels contacted with the most recent additions.

This last instance, I posted an updated list, then qwerty did less than a minute later as well. Normally, qwerty would have taken my list, added his newest 20 PM's to the list, then posted it. But, we posted at almost the same time, so qwerty's list didn't include my most recent additions. 

So as soon as qwerty saw that I posted an updated list at the same time, qwerty went back, and figured out what new additions to the list I made (by seeing what in my list was missing from his). He got 18/20 of my new additions, and added them to his list. As soon as I realized what happened, I checked my latest sent folder to make sure Qwerty added all of my most recently contacted channels to the list. 

Basically I'm saying we have it covered. The only problem we could run into is posting an update at the same time, which we did tonight, and it was very easy to remedy. I suck at writing, sorry if that is all cluttered up.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Here are the new ones I did...




> 2012TheRevolution 58784677 Ablinkin18 aenfroy87 alexaforronpaul AlexMerced AmericanDissent
> 
> AmericanPatriot2008 amy2x aravoth azuldas BlastFreezers BobAkimbo bojan78 Butterflybreakfast bytesize campaignforliberty CapadocioJT cfini72
> 
> ChangeDaChannel czeringue cjtherriault CollectiveCheckup colletan CongressmanRonPaul ConspiracyScope crye55 czeringue Daniel44125 DavidKretzmann 
> 
> deathmetal44 deb1926 DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012 DsupermanP EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 evmazu EX0MATRlXTV 
> 
> fairtaxPresident2008 f328owner fagan411 firstflyover FoxtrotActual1 FreedomRonPaul furnitureguy67 Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch 
> ...

----------


## Sentinelrv

Duplicate

----------


## qwerty

> 2012TheRevolution 58784677 Ablinkin18 aenfroy87 alexaforronpaul AlexMerced AmericanDissent AmericanPatriot2008 amy2x aravoth azuldas BlastFreezers 
> 
> BobAkimbo bojan78 Butterflybreakfast bytesize campaignforliberty CapadocioJT cfini72 ChangeDaChannel czeringue cjtherriault CollectiveCheckup colletan 
> 
> CongressmanRonPaul ConspiracyScope crye55 czeringue Daniel44125 DavidKretzmann deathmetal44 deb1926 DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012 
> 
> DsupermanP EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 evmazu EX0MATRlXTV EyesOnCitrus fairtaxPresident2008 f328owner fagan411 firstflyover FoxtrotActual1 
> 
> FreedomRonPaul FUBARPROTOCOL FurleyVision furnitureguy67 Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch Geddy008 george4title GetDownOrLayDwn916 
> ...


Updated list....

----------


## WD-NY

> Updated list....


what about creating a public google spreadsheet for the contact lists? You can set it so that permission is required to make edits (those who want to help out with contacting youtubers can request permission via a link on the google docs page). That way, multiple people can work through the lists synchronously rather than pre-cloud style  http://spreadsheets.about.com/od/tip...are_google.htm

----------


## radiofriendly

I posted an article on Daily Paul from iroots.org. Can you help "bump" it?
http://www.dailypaul.com/180664/what...-this-out-mean

----------


## JoshLowry

Is anyone else getting the index.php page not found error?

Banner working for everyone?

----------


## bluesc

> Is anyone else getting the index.php page not found error?
> 
> Banner working for everyone?


Page and banner working fine here.

----------


## qwerty

> Is anyone else getting the index.php page not found error?
> 
> Banner working for everyone?


Not for me...

----------


## muzzled dogg

The webpage cannot be found http://www.blackthisout.com/fb

----------


## Aden

A Peter Schiff channel with thousands of subscribers just uploaded a BTO video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1twXAKdVNOQ

----------


## qwerty

> A Peter Schiff channel with thousands of subscribers just uploaded a BTO video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1twXAKdVNOQ


awesome! we need everybody to do that, no matter if the channel is small or big and ask other channels to do it aswell!

it think we can break 7000 pledges today on FB, just posting info to over 100 fb walls!

now 6700 pledges...

----------


## qwerty

10 hours of promoting today so far...my hands are broken soon... 

Failure is not an option to us!

----------


## rich34

We need to hit up bodybuilding forums, online gambling forums, gun forums, liberty forums, alternative health forums, home schooler forums, hemp/.... forums, and especially anti war forums and if need be explain to these folks especially those that are hemp/antiwar why they need to be throwing money at Ron Paul.  The bigger this bomb is the bigger the next ones will be!

----------


## qwerty

> We need to hit up bodybuilding forums, online gambling forums, gun forums, liberty forums, alternative health forums, home schooler forums, hemp/.... forums, and especially anti war forums and if need be explain to these folks especially those that are hemp/antiwar why they need to be throwing money at Ron Paul.  The bigger this bomb is the bigger the next ones will be!


Please, could you take care of some forums ? we really need people to step up and do something not just say what should be done. NO offence!

i agree...

If this is 6-7 million, we can shoot for 7-8 on veterans day and 8-10 on tea party in dec!

----------


## qwerty

Hit facebook! We are growing fast!

----------


## AmberH

> Hit facebook! We are growing fast!



I hit facebook for about an hour this morning, then had to do some work. I'm gonna put another hour in right now, and then get some more work done. I have to make some money to be able to donate it Oct 19th!

----------


## Azrael

The entire web site seems to be gone (including the widgets). Anybody know what's up?

----------


## CaptUSA

> awesome! we need everybody to do that, no matter if the channel is small or big and ask other channels to do it aswell!
> 
> it think we can break 7000 pledges today on FB, just posting info to over 100 fb walls!
> 
> now 6700 pledges...


We'll need over 1,000 new pledges each day to hit the 25,000 mark.  That's going to be hard to do.  I imagine the totals will go up as we approahc the day, but we really need to get at it.

----------


## qwerty

> We'll need over 1,000 new pledges each day to hit the 25,000 mark.  That's going to be hard to do.  I imagine the totals will go up as we approahc the day, but we really need to get at it.


Ofcourse we can if we work together HARD! 

I´m sure that campaing will help us before Oct 19th...

----------


## badger4RP

> Ofcourse we can if we work together HARD! 
> 
> I´m sure that campaing will help us before Oct 19th...


I believe we can as well! 

What is the best thing that a "non-skilled" grassrooter can be doing to promote? I have posted links to the event and website almost every day to local RP FB groups and meetups. I have been talking to students at our Y4RP meetings. I really don't have money to drop on advertising, Id rather give to the campaign. Is there thread bumping on other forums? Is there a bot-net i can subscribe to? Can i click-through to help someone's site? For the lay-people out there what is the best use of our precious time?

----------


## qwerty

> I believe we can as well! 
> 
> What is the best thing that a "non-skilled" grassrooter can be doing to promote? I have posted links to the event and website almost every day to local RP FB groups and meetups. I have been talking to students at our Y4RP meetings. I really don't have money to drop on advertising, Id rather give to the campaign. Is there thread bumping on other forums? Is there a bot-net i can subscribe to? Can i click-through to help someone's site? For the lay-people out there what is the best use of our precious time?



http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul?sk=wall&filter=1

http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12


These are the two facebook walls where we recruit most of the people for this! 

You can bump and make a thread about it on Daily Paul, we need to get them aboard better!

You can also spread flyers & cards around!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-some-activism

You can also comment ron paul related articles with moneybomb comments...use news.google.com to find them.


*AND OFCOURSE WE CAN, THERE ARE LOT MORE RON PAUL SUPPORTER NOW THAN LAST TIME!*

----------


## WD-NY

> A Peter Schiff channel with thousands of subscribers just uploaded a BTO video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1twXAKdVNOQ


Great video. Was it made before or after the current main video on blackthisout.com (assuming they have the same creator)? It seems a bit more polished. 

Suggestions: 
add 1 or 2 quick clips in the beginning that showcase the MSM overtly BlackingOut RP (re: right after the card "...and they are (purposely) ignoring Ron Paul."
After "defending the status quo..." a couple quick clips that clarify what the "status quo" equals (e.g. - more war, record bonuses for wall st, revolving door between washington & big business - gardasil, etc.)
The music being played during the 1st Ron Paul "status quo" section (re: 0:24-0:29) doesn't mesh - consider replacing with something that's quieter and perhaps even somber. I also think this section could be extended with 1 or 2 more clips of Ron Paul digging into the "status quo"The final section with the crowd shots is good because the music is good.. the transitions are a little loose and could definitely be tightened up. The ones that hit right as a new chord is stuck = more powerful/moving. It's a minor detail, but one that definitely registers with viewers on a secondary level.

----------


## qwerty

here´s the most popular video with over 44.000 views! 

facebook it and tweet!

----------


## JamesButabi

Anyone heard from Dusman?   Sending in the radio spots soon and don't want to send listeners to the website if it wont be back up.

----------


## qwerty

> Anyone heard from Dusman?   Sending in the radio spots soon and don't want to send listeners to the website if it wont be back up.


not yet... i´m sure he will be here soon! Maybe PM?

----------


## trey4sports

why is the pledge site not on top of RPF?

----------


## qwerty

> why is the pledge site not on top of RPF?


website is broken again!

----------


## JoshS

not broken for me.

----------


## qwerty

> not broken for me.


weird...

----------


## qwerty

People with accounts on daily paul! Make topic about this there!

----------


## JoshLowry

> why is the pledge site not on top of RPF?


It hasn't been displaying for the past 4 or so hours on my end.  (Loading at the moment)

Something seems to be wrong with the DNS.

When the banner is not displaying, since it is an iframe, it shows a large ugly 404 error on the top of this site where a nice pretty banner should be.

Once the domain issues are resolved I will change the FB link back to the banner.

----------


## ItsTime

> h
> 
> It hasn't been displaying for the past 4 or so hours on my end.
> 
> Something seems to be wrong with the DNS.
> 
> When the banner is not displaying, since it is an iframe, it shows a large ugly 404 error on the top of this site where a nice pretty banner should be.
> 
> Once the domain issues are resolved I will change the FB link back to the banner.


Can you keep the link directly under the banner?

----------


## qwerty

Dusman, We can´t afford this to happen anymore... There are for example radio ads waiting for the site.

We need a site which works ALL THE TIME!

no offense, just realism...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Any chance we can get the Ron Paul on the Ron Paul Forums logo blacked out?



I'm sure someone else can do a better job though.

----------


## ItsTime

> Any chance we can get the Ron Paul on the Ron Paul Forums logo blacked out?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure someone else can do a better job though.


Ha that would be killer! Even if it were just for the moneybomb day.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Yes, I've been seeing people all over the net complaining that the site isn't working. We need to get this fixed pronto. It's losing us pledges.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Originally Posted by jordie
> 
> 
> I've suggested this before, but I'll say it again. Please try to trim down the description on the event page. It's too long, so it gets cut off and you have to click the "see more" link. I think many people may not click this and just skim over it.
> 
> I really think you can lose this following paragraph. It's a nice bit, but it doesn't really completely fit in with the theme.
> 
> "On Oct. 19th, 1781 the British surrendered and we won the Revolutionary war. 230 years later, we will win the Revolution for Ron Paul, and we will do it without the mainstream media!"
> 
> ...


ItsTime, could you please do this?

----------


## justinpagewood

> Dusman, We can´t afford this to happen anymore... There are for example radio ads waiting for the site.
> 
> We need a site which works ALL THE TIME!
> 
> no offense, just realism...


Can we do a chip-in to do a dedicated server?  I would think $200 for the month would be plenty, probably more than we need, but would make sure it doesn't go over bandwidth.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Can we do a chip-in to do a dedicated server?  I would think $200 for the month would be plenty, probably more than we need, but would make sure it doesn't go over bandwidth.


Yes, Dusman if this needs to be done then we'll help you out if you need it. I've been seeing too many people on the internet saying that the website isn't working.

----------


## dusman

> Can we do a chip-in to do a dedicated server?  I would think $200 for the month would be plenty, probably more than we need, but would make sure it doesn't go over bandwidth.


That's actually what is causing the issue, as we have additional DNS entries added from the dedicated server. We are getting an oddity with the DNS. Basically, slots 1 and 2 are failing and pointing to 3 and 4.. for some people. Kind of weird.. but I'm pushing it all over to the dedicated now that it has propagated.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> That's actually what is causing the issue, as we have additional DNS entries added from the dedicated server. We are getting an oddity with the DNS. Basically, slots 1 and 2 are failing and pointing to 3 and 4.. for some people. Kind of weird.. but I'm pushing it all over to the dedicated now that it has propagated.


I'm not sure what that means, since I don't work with websites, but if you push it all over to the dedicated server, should that fix the issue?

----------


## dusman

> I'm not sure what that means, since I don't work with websites, but if you push it all over to the dedicated server, should that fix the issue?


Yes, this will fix the problem and we shouldn't run into any more issues here on out.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I'm going to start working on a letter to RonPaulForums. If anybody has anything they'd like me to say or add to it, let me know now. I'll post it when I'm done.

----------


## ItsTime

> ItsTime, could you please do this?


There is no way to fit the links at the top and have people still understand what the moneybomb is about without losing the most important part, we are trying to get 25000 attending and 6 million dollars.

----------


## davidt!

Heard back from New York meetup group (1,400 members). They are gonna send an email to their membership and help promote moneybomb.

----------


## Khun Jean

19 oct. I remember that as a black monday, the day the stock market lost more than 22% in one day. That was around 500 points.
Inflation makes that 500 points now only 5%.

----------


## eduardo89

Say $2500 in cash arrived in an envelope to the campaign with no info on who gave it. What would they do?

----------


## Sentinelrv

I'm listing our three goals in the letter. We have an attending number goal on the Facebook, but we have no pledge goal for the official website. Should we make a number goal up, or keep it as it is, which is as many pledges as possible?

----------


## 2_Thumbs_Up

Has anyone tried to contact Peter Schiff? He ought to have contact information to a lot of people who likely support the cause, a lot of them quite wealthy. If we could get him to send an e-mail to his mailing list and clients it would probably help a lot.

----------


## Texan4Life

just realized this thread has 188 pages and counting... is that a new record?

----------


## badger4RP

> I'm listing our three goals in the letter. We have an attending number goal on the Facebook, but we have no pledge goal for the official website. Should we make a number goal up, or keep it as it is, which is as many pledges as possible?


Is there a way to find out what the # of pledges was for the Tea Party 07? probably a good reference point.

----------


## dusman

For those of you who were having issues seeing the web site.. can you see it now?

----------


## dusman

> Is there a way to find out what the # of pledges was for the Tea Party 07? probably a good reference point.


59k as far as I know. However, I don't think even half of those were ever pledged anywhere.. just awareness to donate on that day was pretty widespread.

----------


## Spanky

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ers...thoughts

I'm still going to hold this as a possibility if we get interest, like I say with my numbers, if even 2% of 25k or 50k of the fliers donates only $1, the moneybomb still profits. And I already have the days off, so let these young feet do some hard work 

We can do this

----------


## badger4RP

> 59k as far as I know. However, I don't think even half of those were ever pledged anywhere.. just awareness to donate on that day was pretty widespread.


what about demographic data from the tea party 07? any way to find out what kind of people were donating that time so we can target those audiences again? I've just been hitting up people the same old... Meetups, Y4RP, C4L, YA4L. With approximately 3x the support and only a 10% increase in donations (07 to 11, through 3rd quarter) we should have enough people that aren't tapped out and willing to donate.

----------


## dusman

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ers...thoughts
> 
> I'm still going to hold this as a possibility if we get interest, like I say with my numbers, if even 2% of 25k or 50k of the fliers donates only $1, the moneybomb still profits. And I already have the days off, so let these young feet do some hard work 
> 
> We can do this


A client of a partner of mine, in Indianapolis: http://www.facebook.com/SayItInShirts?ref=ts

A great family with a really interesting business model.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> 2012TheRevolution 58784677 Ablinkin18 aenfroy87 alexaforronpaul AlexMerced AmericanDissent AmericanPatriot2008 amy2x aravoth azuldas BlastFreezers 
> 
> BobAkimbo bojan78 Butterflybreakfast bytesize campaignforliberty CapadocioJT cfini72 ChangeDaChannel cjtherriault CollectiveCheckup colletan
> 
> CongressmanRonPaul ConspiracyScope crye55 czeringue Daniel44125 DavidKretzmann deathmetal44 deb1926 DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012 
> 
> DsupermanP EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 evmazu EX0MATRlXTV EyesOnCitrus fairtaxPresident2008 f328owner fagan411 Fermion5 firstflyover fiscalconservative76 FoxtrotActual1 
> 
> FreedomRonPaul FUBARPROTOCOL FurleyVision furnitureguy67 Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch Geddy008 george4title GetDownOrLayDwn916 
> ...


Updated Youtube list

----------


## eduardo89

> Has anyone tried to contact Peter Schiff? He ought to have contact information to a lot of people who likely support the cause, a lot of them quite wealthy. If we could get him to send an e-mail to his mailing list and clients it would probably help a lot.


yeah im wondering what Peter's been up this campaign. Has he donated to revpac?

----------


## dusman

> what about demographic data from the tea party 07? any way to find out what kind of people were donating that time so we can target those audiences again? I've just been hitting up people the same old... Meetups, Y4RP, C4L, YA4L. With approximately 3x the support and only a 10% increase in donations (07 to 11, through 3rd quarter) we should have enough people that aren't tapped out and willing to donate.


We have been working on getting Trevor involved. He was responsible for the lists in 07. I believe we have a few people trying to get in contact with him.

----------


## dusman

http://www.blackthisout.com 

I need status reports. What do you see, what don't you see, etc.

----------


## eduardo89

> Has anyone tried to contact Peter Schiff? He ought to have contact information to a lot of people who likely support the cause, a lot of them quite wealthy. If we could get him to send an e-mail to his mailing list and clients it would probably help a lot.


i just checked out the fec website, and schiff hasn't donated to RP this campaign as far as I can tell...wtf?

----------


## garyallen59

i see everything. this is whats in the address bar: http://74.53.24.226/~blackout/  and there is no longer a favicon.

----------


## dusman

> i see everything. this is whats in the address bar: http://74.53.24.226/~blackout/  and there is no longer a favicon.


Thanks. The IP should update back to www.blackthisout.com once it hits your area. If you've already visited, you will likely see that.

----------


## badger4RP

> We have been working on getting Trevor involved. He was responsible for the lists in 07. I believe we have a few people trying to get in contact with him.


That's what I thought. I've been badgering him on G+ about BTO... figured he had lists. Doesn't the FEC have information about who donated that day?

----------


## badger4RP

I see everything and this http://74.53.24.226/~blackout/

----------


## JoshLowry

I see everything.

Will have banner up shortly.

Thanks Dusman!

----------


## dusman

> I see everything.
> 
> Will have banner up shortly.
> 
> Thanks Dusman!


You may want to hold off just yet, or use the old code. *<iframe width="728" height="90" src="http://www.blackthisout.com/index.php?id=7" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">*

If you use the old one, you'll want to change it again later tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## davidt!

> Is there a way to find out what the # of pledges was for the Tea Party 07? probably a good reference point.


There was a pledge site run by Trevor Lyman. Thought it eventually got up to about 12k pledges right before the MB but i'm not 100% sure. I'm sure Trevor would know.

----------


## dusman

> There was a pledge site run by Trevor Lyman. Thought it eventually got up to about 12k pledges right before the MB but i'm not 100% sure. I'm sure Trevor would know.


It would be nice to get a historical account. Anyone have Trevor's contact details they could PM me? I really should be in communication with him just as a matter of principle and "handing off the torch".

----------


## ItsTime

When it comes down to it all that matters is how many people go to donate that day. We need 60k+ donations. So we need to do both online AND offline promotion for this. We need to make phone calls, emails, facebook posts, even BTO dinner parties to make this successful.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Tell me what you all think of this letter below. Is this good enough to send out as an email, or does it need reworking? And again, we don't really have a pledge goal. "As many pledges as possible" isn't really a goal. A goal is something definite. I think we need to come up with a hard number.




> *Attention Mainstream Media:*
> 
> We the people demand an end to your lies and refusal to admit Ron Paul is a 2012 GOP Frontrunner. On October 19th, 2011, tens of thousands of Americans shall stand together to send you a very clear message:
> 
> We stand as one with Ron Paul and his mission to change the course of history and we will join in this mission by helping to raise more than $6,000,000 in a single day for his campaign for the Presidency of the United States of America. We will give you something to BLACK OUT!
> 
> The Oct 19th "Black THIS Out" Money Bomb will be the one to surpass them all, but ONLY with your help! Already, over 10,000 supporters have pledged on Facebook and *www.BlackThisOut.com* to donate what they can to the Ron Paul Campaign.
> 
> 10,000 people, ALREADY! That's more people than the $2,000,000 Birthday Money Bomb, and with 16 days remaining until midnight of the 19th, we have the chance NOW to take this early momentum and really make this thing EXPLODE! We have 3 major goals:
> ...

----------


## TexMac

> http://www.blackthisout.com 
> 
> I need status reports. What do you see, what don't you see, etc.


Looks good to me.  Do you need to know where I am?

----------


## eaglesfan48

> It would be nice to get a historical account. Anyone have Trevor's contact details they could PM me? I really should be in communication with him just as a matter of principle and "handing off the torch".


The site looks good to me.

Updated youtube list... We have contacted a lot of channels.




> 2012TheRevolution 58784677 Ablinkin18 aenfroy87 alexaforronpaul AlexMerced AmericanDissent AmericanPatriot2008 amy2x anewnameunknown aravoth azuldas BlastFreezers 
> 
> BobAkimbo bojan78 Butterflybreakfast bytesize campaignforliberty CapadocioJT cfini72 ChangeDaChannel chaosmucker ChoiceMediaTV cjtherriault CollectiveCheckup colletan
> 
> CongressmanRonPaul ConspiracyScope crye55 czeringue Daniel44125 DavidKretzmann deathmetal44 deb1926 DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012 
> 
> DsupermanP EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 evmazu EX0MATRlXTV EyesOnCitrus fairtaxPresident2008 f328owner fagan411 Fermion5 firstflyover fiscalconservative76 FoxtrotActual1 
> 
> FreedomRonPaul FUBARPROTOCOL FurleyVision furnitureguy67 Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch Geddy008 george4title GetDownOrLayDwn916 
> ...

----------


## eduardo89

> It would be nice to get a historical account. Anyone have Trevor's contact details they could PM me? I really should be in communication with him just as a matter of principle and "handing off the torch".


Did he disappear? He hasn't posted on daily Paul since may...

----------


## Sentinelrv

I need feedback on this letter if we're to send it out. Also, the website is working fine for me.

----------


## JamesButabi

Pretty sure Trevor runs that runronpaul.com site

----------


## gerryb

> It would be nice to get a historical account. Anyone have Trevor's contact details they could PM me? I really should be in communication with him just as a matter of principle and "handing off the torch".


posted this earlier in the thread;

http://ronpaulgraphs.com/teaparty_vs_nov5_members.html

chart of subscribers for both big moneybombs

----------


## ItsTime

> Did he disappear? He hasn't posted on daily Paul since may...


Last I heard from him was on this board when he said it was because of him that Ron Paul raised so much Nov 5th and without him it would not have happened or something along those lines. It left a lot of us (not myself) shocked. That is the last I will say on this topic.

----------


## Birdlady

Trevor did do a lot and people got mad at him for saying so... Others wanted all the credit and ppl got angry and were jealous that Trevor got the attention. It was all bickering and pointless infighting. 

Towards the end there was a lot hate going around on this forum. Those of you who weren't here should be glad you didn't have to see the movement begin to attack each other. It was sad times. That's why a lot of supporters on the side lines this time around. There was soo much infighting I left this board for nearly 2-3 years.


One thing I wanted to throw in here not related to the discussion at hand, is that we should link all of the BTO videos together by video response. I put mine as a response to Chainspell's (thanks for accepting it) and I will accept any video response that is related to BTO or RP on mine.

----------


## eaglesfan48

One of the Youtube channels I contacted just messaged me back, they made this video for us. =)

----------


## ItsTime

^Nice

----------


## Sentinelrv

I hate to sound like a broken record, but if I can get feedback on this letter, we can hopefully send it out tonight. This is something we can work on right now to make a big difference. We can notify our entire community. That's a large list of people.




> Originally Posted by Sentinelrv
> 
> 
> Tell me what you all think of this letter below. Is this good enough to send out as an email, or does it need reworking? And again, we don't really have a pledge goal. "As many pledges as possible" isn't really a goal. A goal is something definite. I think we need to come up with a hard number.
> 
> 
> *Attention Mainstream Media:*
> 
> We the people demand an end to your lies and refusal to admit Ron Paul is a 2012 GOP Frontrunner. On October 19th, 2011, tens of thousands of Americans shall stand together to send you a very clear message:
> ...

----------


## eduardo89

Looks good. Where are you going to send it out?

----------


## freejack

> I hate to sound like a broken record, but if I can get feedback on this letter, we can hopefully send it out tonight. This is something we can work on right now to make a big difference. We can notify our entire community. That's a large list of people.


Awesome letter.  A powerful call-to-arms.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Looks good. Where are you going to send it out?


We're going to send it out using the RonPaulForums.com email list. But I need to make sure it's ok or if there are any changes we should make. Could it be more motivating? Does anybody have anything to add or is it ok to go.

----------


## davidt!

> I hate to sound like a broken record, but if I can get feedback on this letter, we can hopefully send it out tonight. This is something we can work on right now to make a big difference. We can notify our entire community. That's a large list of people.


Looks good to me.

----------


## gerryb

> Towards the end there was a lot hate going around on this forum. Those of you who weren't here should be glad you didn't have to see the movement begin to attack each other. It was sad times. That's why a lot of supporters on the side lines this time around. There was soo much infighting I left this board for nearly 2-3 years.


QFT.  Same here.  Just returned 3 months ago..

----------


## Sentinelrv

What about the website pledge goal. That's my main concern. I think we should make it a hard number, but I'm not sure what to put down. We could figure out the Facebook attendees using the previous numbers over the last couple months, but the only thing we have to compare pledges are money bombs back in 2007, nothing current. I'd like to get Dusman's opinion on this.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

I'm nitpicking here. At the beginning it says "Ron Paul is a 2012 GOP Frontrunner" but later in the letter it says "If Black This Out reaches its $6,000,000 goal, the campaign will have enough funding to push as hard as they can to break Ron Paul into the top-tier!". Isn't this sort of a contradiction?

----------


## trey4sports

looks great dude. That is a pretty solid fundraising email. Some solid copywriting techniques in there.

----------


## trey4sports

> *What about the website pledge goal. That's my main concern. I think we should make it a hard number, but I'm not sure what to put down*. We could figure out the Facebook attendees using the previous numbers over the last couple months, but the only thing we have to compare pledges are money bombs back in 2007, nothing current. I'd like to get Dusman's opinion on this.


yeah that is tricky. I think 10,000 is probably pushing it, but at the same time i don't want to put a ceiling on our potential, especially a fairly low one.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> looks great dude. That is a pretty solid fundraising email. Some solid copywriting techniques in there.


That's funny because I've never written a letter like this or studied anything in copywriting.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Also Dusman, I noticed this when writing the email. Is there a reason why the links don't work when I use capitalization?


Works: http://www.blackthisout.com/fb
Doesn't Work: http://www.blackthisout.com/FB

Works: http://www.blackthisout.com/planning
Doesn't Work: http://www.blackthisout.com/Planning

----------


## davidt!

> That's funny because I've never written a letter like this or studied anything in copywriting.


Remember this is going out to people who are already sold out to Ron Paul so it doesn't need to be perfect it just needs to motivate them to pledge and get involved promoting and I think this does that.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> yeah that is tricky. I think 10,000 is probably pushing it, but at the same time i don't want to put a ceiling on our potential, especially a fairly low one.


Well, right now the pledges are about half of the Facebook Event attendees. Half of the Facebook goal would be 12,500. Should we just make the pledge goal 15,000 or is that too high? We can also always raise the goal if we get close to it.

----------


## NickOdell

Sorry I haven't been around much the past couple days. Been super busy, but should be able to put in more time tomorrow and going forward from there. 

In order to really make this a success we still must get Trevor Lyman (RunRonPaul.com) and Michael Nystrom (DailyPaul.com) involved. I've tried contacting them with no success. I'm willing to sort-of take on the project and can start a new thread (gather up some contact information and get a few other people to help contact them). 

I'm not exactly up-to date on this thread, so has anyone contacted them today/yesterday? 

Nick

----------


## Sentinelrv

Here is a new video...

----------


## davidt!

> Well, right now the pledges are about half of the Facebook Event attendees. Half of the Facebook goal would be 12,500. Should we just make the pledge goal 15,000 or is that too high? We can also always raise the goal if we get close to it.


I would start with a pledge goal of 10k-12k and then raise it from there if we start getting close. We only have 2 weeks left.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I would start with a pledge goal of 10k-12k and then raise it from there if we start getting close. We only have 2 weeks left.


Alright, I'll set the goal at 12,000 and notify Josh of the letter. If anybody has anything to change about it, let me know within the next 5 minutes.

----------


## Spanky

I'm still gonna post this every now and then, I really think it's a worthwhile investment to people that either have extra money or have already reached their limit on moneybombs

Either 25k or 50k, I'm almost positive we can get at least (small number) 2% to donate $1 we benefit.

Plus with the publicity and noise I could make in a big town like Indy, the youth movement, older people seeing the young getting involved, I don't see why we don't throw the cards at this.

I already took a couple days off of school for this. ha

http://blackthisoutfliers.chipin.com...his-out-fliers <<<chip-in

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ers...thoughts <<<<<<official thread

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Sorry I haven't been around much the past couple days. Been super busy, but should be able to put in more time tomorrow and going forward from there. 
> 
> In order to really make this a success we still must get Trevor Lyman (RunRonPaul.com) and Michael Nystrom (DailyPaul.com) involved. I've tried contacting them with no success. I'm willing to sort-of take on the project and can start a new thread (gather up some contact information and get a few other people to help contact them). 
> 
> I'm not exactly up-to date on this thread, so has anyone contacted them today/yesterday? 
> 
> Nick


This. We need to contact them

----------


## TexMac

> Here is a new video...


This is really good!

----------


## NickOdell

> This. We need to contact them


Want to help me?

Michael: http://www.facebook.com/manystrom and nystrom.coupons@gmail.com
Trevor: http://www.facebook.com/lyman.trevor

I have sent messages to all of these. Only heard back from trevor once, but that was a week ago, and to my knowledge he hasn't done anything.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Want to help me?
> 
> Michael: http://www.facebook.com/manystrom and nystrom.coupons@gmail.com
> Trevor: http://www.facebook.com/lyman.trevor
> 
> I have sent messages to all of these. Only heard back from trevor once, but that was a week ago, and to my knowledge he hasn't done anything.


I made a thread about helping to get in touch with them here...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...yman-About-BTO

----------


## NickOdell

> I made a thread about helping to get in touch with them here...
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...yman-About-BTO


Nice work. This definitely deserves its own thread.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Today's numbers, 7,000 reached!

Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)
Sep 26 - 3,870 (+557)
Sep 27 - 4,571 (+701)
Sep 28 - 5,131 (+560)
Sep 29 - 5,642 (+511)
Sep 30 - 5,842 (+200)
Oct 01 - 6,313 (+471)
Oct 02 - 6,585 (+272)
Oct 03 - 7,000 (+415)

----------


## davidt!

> Today's numbers, 7,000 reached!
> 
> Sep 19 - 998 
> Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
> Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
> Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
> Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
> Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
> Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)
> ...


Hard to beleive we have already been promoting this thing for two weeks.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Alright, I just sent Trevor this email. Let's hope he reads it...

Alright, I just wrote up this long letter to Trevor. Let's hope that he reads it...




> Hi Trevor, I'm one of the ones organizing for the Oct 19th Black This Out Money Bomb. I'm the one managing the official planning and promotion thread for it here...
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees
> 
> I realize you've been contacted about this several times by other people, but I wanted to contact you myself about it, because the 3rd quarter push is now over. There is a lot of enthusiasm for this money bomb and I believe it could end up being the November 5th of 2011. Already we have over 10,000 people pledged on Facebook and the official website. With the 3rd quarter push out of the way, all the focus is turning to promoting this event. Within the next day or two we'll surpass the amount of people that attended the $2,000,000 Birthday Money Bomb. The best thing is that as of this writing, we still have 16 days left to promote this thing!
> 
> I've maintained from the beginning that our lackluster money bombs this year have been because of a lack of emotional investment in the campaign and because there simply wasn't enough promotion. We can't make a successful money bomb with only a weeks notice. This is why I've told people that we need the entire month in order to build this thing up. We already have early momentum and it will only increase over the next 16 days, especially when the campaign gets involved. We're also starting to see a much deeper investment in the campaign with the way this money bomb is taking shape. I believe this is the big one.
> 
> I already have RonPaulForums in line to send out an email to their member base. All I need now is to get Michael Nystrom of the Daily Paul involved and you. Josh is supposedly going to talk to Michael about it, so that should be covered, but I felt that I should contact you myself about this, because I know you have a bad history with RonPaulForums. I wanted to ask you if you could put aside any hard feelings for now in case that's stopping you from helping us out. I'm sure you yourself can see the momentum that is building up around this event. You could really help us to give it a huge boost if you got into this early enough. Like I said, we need to build even more momentum going into the 19th, but we need to do it early, not a week before the date. I believe that is why your money bombs in 2007 were so successful. We had so much energy built up as well as the amount of time we had to promote both Nov 5th and Dec 16th. Getting in on this early would help to give this thing the kickstart it needs so soon after the 3rd quarter push.
> ...

----------


## qwerty

People! 

We had great momentum on FB before i did go to sleep. 

I kept the info all the time on the best RP FB walls, but nobody continued that ? It doens´t take much to post the info to few walls in every 10 minutes!!!!!!!!

I GET SO MUCH "LIKES" THAT IT SHOWS THAT MOST OF TH PEOPLE DON`T KNOW $#@! ABOUT IT ON FB! WE AHVE TO WORK HARDER!

this is really so easy thing to do that there should be no excuses!

Ron Paul wall has + 530.000 people!!!!!


keep two note pads open and write message to other and address to other and then just copy/paste!

----------


## Sentinelrv

What do you mean? When I woke up you were just going to bed. I think there were around 200 new attendees. We made it to 415 and we passed the 7,000 mark.

----------


## qwerty

> What do you mean? When I woke up you were just going to bed. I think there were around 200 new attendees. We made it to 415 and we passed the 7,000 mark.


We were allmost at 6,900 when i stopped...

This is the easiest thing to do and have to do it all the time! 

There are so much going on on those walls that posting one time is not enough!

i don´t see it posted allmost anywhere i go on facebook...why ? 


It´s killing me how many forum members just act that they are spreading the word! IT´S ALLMOST A JOB IF WE WANT THIS TO BE HUGE!

If you can´t give your time, help the advertising costs...

no offence, just truth!

----------


## qwerty

Just look how the FB attends jump now!!!

We need to keep this on the walls all the time...i have eyes and info is not there all the time now! 

I don´t want to argue with anyone, everybody knows themselves how much they do. i give my everything!

I see just few forum members posting the info on fb ? What are you afraid ?

----------


## JoshLowry

QWERTY, the BTO site was down this late morning to about early afternoon.

That may have put a bit of a damper on the numbers today.

People can do more.

Maybe try and reach out to individuals rather than general calls for help.

----------


## mstrmac1

Has anyone been in touch with the official campaign yet? We need to know they are on board. Or campaign for liberty?

----------


## JoshLowry

Jack Hunter liked the BTO page on FB, that's a good sign.

They've welcomed all our past fundraisers and sent out emails to let people know of big donation days.

CFL can not endorse specific candidates.

----------


## qwerty

> QWERTY, the BTO site was down this late morning to about early afternoon.
> 
> That may have put a bit of a damper on the numbers today.
> 
> People can do more.
> 
> Maybe try and reach out to individuals rather than general calls for help.


I agree with your points... but on the facebook you can spread just the facebook event when if the site is down. 

Everything helps now, every contact!




> Has anyone been in touch with the official campaign yet? We need to know they are on board. Or campaign for liberty?


I think they both must know about it...

----------


## mstrmac1

> Jack Hunter liked the BTO page on FB, that's a good sign.
> 
> CFL can not endorse specific candidates.


Got it... what about "Collins" has he had any input on this? He seems to be somewhat of an insider.

----------


## dusman

Need 3 more videos to put on the web site. I saw a few others mentioned.. mind helping me out?

----------


## qwerty

I hate fact that i have to go to work today, can only give 6-7 hours of my day for this...

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Has anyone been in touch with the official campaign yet? We need to know they are on board. Or campaign for liberty?


They know about it and are excited. The problem for them is that it's so soon after the 3rd quarter push. Matt Collins said management is still figuring out what to do. Hopefully they don't wait too long to get behind it.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Josh, I just wanted to make sure you got my PM.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> They know about it and are excited. The problem for them is that it's so soon after the 3rd quarter push. Matt Collins said management is still figuring out what to do. Hopefully they don't wait too long to get behind it.


They will take action, they know the potential here, they are just trying to decide what the optimal strategy is.

----------


## qwerty

Campaign needs to understand that earlier they help us the better cause people have time to save then! 

i just sent few PM´s too!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Need 3 more videos to put on the web site. I saw a few others mentioned.. mind helping me out?


Did you see this one? Also, how is that leader board coming?

----------


## mstrmac1

FWIW.. I think this one would be effective w/ many especially women and moms. The very People we need to reach.Fight fire with fire!

Watch!! We have all the rock in roll ones... but nothing subtle like this. 25,000 views already in a couple of days!

----------


## MJU1983

> Need 3 more videos to put on the web site. I saw a few others mentioned.. mind helping me out?


You used to have mine on there if you want to put it back on.  I won't get my feelings hurt if you don't. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgMnJXD2Yes

----------


## dusman

> You used to have mine on there if you want to put it back on.  I won't get my feelings hurt if you don't. lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgMnJXD2Yes


I beat you to it.

----------


## dusman

I need 1 more.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I need 1 more.


Did you like the one I found or does the rap ruin it?

----------


## dusman

> FWIW.. I think this one would be effective w/ many especially women and moms. The very People we need to reach.Fight fire with fire!
> 
> Watch!! We have all the rock in roll ones... but nothing subtle like this. 25,000 views already in a couple of days!


This one will almost certainly go on the Veterans Day moneybomb web site. It is great. We need to keep to the theme for this one though.

----------


## dusman

> Did you like the one I found or does the rap ruin it?


Yeah, it kind of does.

----------


## teacherone

if this thing gets media exposure it would be a good idea to have a rotating media diss of ron paul on the site - might expose the black out even more.

----------


## mstrmac1

> I need 1 more.


you dont like the "rp makes little girl cry"? Im telling you it will play well with moms and dads!

----------


## dusman

> Did you see this one? Also, how is that leader board coming?


I have to wait for our e-mail system to get wrapped up, in order to see how referrals will coincide with it. It's just about there.

----------


## dusman

> if this thing gets media exposure it would be a good idea to have a rotating media diss of ron paul on the site - might expose the black out even more.


What do you mean, exactly?

----------


## dusman

> you dont like the "rp makes little girl cry"? Im telling you it will play well with moms and dads!


No, don't get me wrong.. I reallllly love this video. I'm a vet and it seriously did bring a tear to MY eye. However, in regards to this moneybomb.. it doesn't match up.

----------


## teacherone

every day or two highlight a media diss/ black out.

like those articles listing first and third place but ignoring second etc. 

"media diss of the day" screen shot of offending piece.

----------


## qwerty

How do we expect to reach 25,000 pledges on FB if more people won´t stand up and promote it there ? HOW ?

Guys the battle is out there not here...

----------


## dusman

> every day or two highlight a media diss/ black out.
> 
> like those articles listing first and third place but ignoring second etc. 
> 
> "media diss of the day" screen shot of offending piece.


Oh ok. Actually, I have something like that just about ready. The web site is going to allow people to report the media.. which will get sent to a group of writers to rebut. I have a few writers picked out so far.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Oh ok. Actually, I have something like that just about ready. The web site is going to allow people to report the media.. which will get sent to a group of writers to rebut. I have a few writers picked out so far.


Any word on Tom Woods?

----------


## dusman

> Any word on Tom Woods?


No, I haven't attempted yet. He would be a great one to pick up.

----------


## Spanky

I'm going to bed guys, had school today then spent over 8 hours spreading the word, I need some sleep.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ers...thoughts

Gonna post that, just in case we get interest. Let's put the young foot troops on the ground, along with members of the forum willing to help in the area. 50k, even if 10% donate is 5,000 pledges, plus the spread of word would be IMMENSE. Just a thought.

night everybody!

----------


## mstrmac1

> No, don't get me wrong.. I reallllly love this video. I'm a vet and it seriously did bring a tear to MY eye. However, in regards to this moneybomb.. it doesn't match up.


With a little bit of editing it could follow the theme. He has more military donations than any other candidate. *Which is being blacked out.* I'm just thinking we need to bring a more diverse crowd to the money bomb. People donate on emotion and the fact he is being blacked out doesn't get everyone excited to donate. Its your site though and its just my opinion.

----------


## dusman

> Any word on Tom Woods?


Perhaps you'd be willing to send him a message? I'm not sure if being involved in RevPac would create any issues, though.

----------


## qwerty

*we need everybody to step up do what they think should be done! Don´t just say what should be done, do it yourself and it´s done!*

set a good example!

This is the boost that ron paul campaign needs to win this election, we need this to get a huge boost before primaries!

----------


## Eric21ND

I'm sure the campaign will push it the week of the event.

----------


## dusman

I put up the Cafferty one for now. It works pretty well.

----------


## eaglesfan48

Sent some more Youtube PM's... It is getting harder and harder to find channels that weren't contacted yet.




> 2012TheRevolution 58784677 Ablinkin18 aenfroy87 alexaforronpaul AlexMerced AmericanDissent AmericanPatriot2008 AmericaStandsStrong1 amy2x anewnameunknown aravoth azuldas BlastFreezers 
> 
> BobAkimbo bojan78 Butterflybreakfast bytesize C2XThunder campaignforliberty CamsLiveVideo CapadocioJT cfini72 ChangeDaChannel chaosmucker ChoiceMediaTV cjtherriault CollectiveCheckup colletan
> 
> CongressmanRonPaul ConspiracyScope crye55 czeringue Daniel44125 danishresistancebopa DavidKretzmann deathmetal44 deb1926 defnug66 DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012 
> 
> DsupermanP EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 evmazu EX0MATRlXTV EyesOnCitrus fairtaxPresident2008 f328owner fagan411 Fermion5 firstflyover fiscalconservative76 FoxtrotActual1 
> 
> FreedomRonPaul frigifide FUBARPROTOCOL FurleyVision furnitureguy67 Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch Geddy008 GeddyLeeYYZ george4title GetDownOrLayDwn916 
> ...

----------


## qwerty

Nice eaglesfan48 that you keep up the yt contacting! 

i´m focusing on facebook that we can even have a chance to get 25.000 pledges there!

----------


## qwerty

we have gained over 50 pledges in little over hour with little effort!

24 * 50 = 1200 new pledges! 

Please spread the word in FB!

every single pledge can bring 10 pledges more!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Perhaps you'd be willing to send him a message? I'm not sure if being involved in RevPac would create any issues, though.


Dusman, I sent Tom Woods an email about helping out and explained to him what we're trying to do and what we'd need him for. I told him that his reputation for tearing apart the media's arguments is pretty well known, lol. I'll let you know if he replies back.

----------


## davidt!

> Yeah, it kind of does.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUc0sezEWyQ

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, I sent Tom Woods an email about helping out and explained to him what we're trying to do and what we'd need him for. I told him that his reputation for tearing apart the media's arguments is pretty well known, lol. I'll let you know if he replies back.


Thanks, man.

----------


## WD-NY

> campaign needs to understand that earlier they help us the better cause people have time to save then!


qft!

----------


## davidt!

> I need 1 more.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUc0sezEWyQ

----------


## Sentinelrv

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUc0sezEWyQ


I don't like this one. I'd rather have the one with rap music in it than this

----------


## jordie

Just a random idea... Ron Paul is currently touring all over the place, making lots of stops, speaking before people and attending events. What if we had someone who was with him all this time have a huge stack of Black This Out flyers/cards and hand them out at these events. Surely people who got to see him and are inspired by his message will be likely to participate. Anyone know of anyway we could contact the campaign to see if there is someone there willing to do this?

----------


## qwerty

> Just a random idea... Ron Paul is currently touring all over the place, making lots of stops, speaking before people and attending events. What if we had someone who was with him all this time have a huge stack of Black This Out flyers/cards and hand them out at these events. Surely people who got to see him and are inspired by his message will be likely to participate. Anyone know of anyway we could contact the campaign to see if there is someone there willing to do this?


That´s what i have been talking for a long time... have even pm´d people who will attend the Ron Paul events to do that!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Just a random idea... Ron Paul is currently touring all over the place, making lots of stops, speaking before people and attending events. What if we had someone who was with him all this time have a huge stack of Black This Out flyers/cards and hand them out at these events. Surely people who got to see him and are inspired by his message will be likely to participate. Anyone know of anyway we could contact the campaign to see if there is someone there willing to do this?


That really does make sense. Why wouldn't the campaign be taking advantage of all these opportunities when they have large gatherings of people?

----------


## qwerty

Why the PROMOTE text is so small on the top ? Don´t we want people to see it ?

----------


## eaglesfan48

Updated Youtube list... 




> 2012TheRevolution 58784677 Ablinkin18 aenfroy87 alexaforronpaul AlexMerced AmericanDissent AmericanPatriot2008 AmericaStandsStrong1 amy2x anewnameunknown aravoth azuldas BlastFreezers BobAkimbo bojan78 Butterflybreakfast bytesize 
> 
> C2XThunder campaignforliberty CamsLiveVideo CapadocioJT cfini72 ChangeDaChannel chaosmucker ChoiceMediaTV cjtherriault CollectiveCheckup colletan CongressmanRonPaul ConspiracyScope crye55 czeringue Daniel44125 danishresistancebopa DavidKretzmann deathmetal44 deb1926 defnug66 DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012 DsupermanP 
> 
> EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 evmazu EX0MATRlXTV EyesOnCitrus fairtaxPresident2008 f328owner fagan411 Fermion5 firstflyover fiscalconservative76 forugh3 FoxtrotActual1 FreedomRonPaul frigifide FUBARPROTOCOL FurleyVision furniture
> 
> 
> guy67 Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch gbaili Geddy008 GeddyLeeYYZ george4title GetDownOrLayDwn916 gibsonmadella Girls4RonPaul GNut1980 GoatHollow GulfCoastRonPaul2012 hempgrowpro HeyWeRfilmingHere honorullc HOSSERLEGALIZE420 hotchkissrecords IAMHOSSERHEMP420 IAmNotWill iCareeGuns iceman10301 ioevanc Informedru InomineX intoashadyplace ironicevoxrationis iwyimrn 
> 
> ...

----------


## Sentinelrv

Qwerty, have you tried doing this? It's on the first post. What it does is it creates a big photo advertisement for all to see. You would also need to post the Facebook event link and your message that goes along with it. It just helps to get more people's attention on a page. I can't do it with my profile, because as far as I know, every time you upload the picture it shows up in your friends news feeds. You don't have any friends though on your profile, so you should try it out and go wild with it...

*Upload a Black This Out Banner Ad to Advertise the Event*

*1.* Save the following picture to your computer.

*2.* Upload the picture onto your Facebook profile. It will show up as a large ad in your friend's news feeds.

*3.* You can also upload the picture as a status update on other Ron Paul Facebook pages.

----------


## Sentinelrv

It should come up on Facebook like this, except with the other picture...

----------


## Eric21ND

> That really does make sense. Why wouldn't the campaign be taking advantage of all these opportunities when they have large gatherings of people?


Ron will be speaking in Iowa this week I believe.  hopefully we can have boots on the ground with BTO fliers ready to hand out to the crowds.

----------


## AmberH

> How do we expect to reach 25,000 pledges on FB if more people won´t stand up and promote it there ? HOW ?
> 
> Guys the battle is out there not here...


Been promoting, I'm seeing a lot of my posts from yesterday still on the first page on many pages.

----------


## ventron

I just started a new Facebook ad with a bit of my own money. It'll last for one day to test the waters.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Made a new promotion video for the money bomb! Feel free to share!

----------


## AmberH

The media (especially BILL O REILLY) has ignored, downplayed, and outright lied about Ron Paul! We are sick of it! 

This message along with the link to BTO usually gets a few likes on O Reillys page. I thought it might receive a lot of negativity but I have posted it 4 times and every time it gets likes. There has only been one negative comment, and that was that Ron Paul should give up because he is old.

----------


## ItsTime

dusman

someone posted this on the facebook page.




> FYI, I tried to sign up to pledge and I got a server error....
> 
> The server can not find the requested page:
> 
> 74.53.24.226/index.php (port 80)
> Please forward this error screen to 74.53.24.226's WebMaster.
> 
> Fyi

----------


## eaglesfan48

We are really doing an amazing job with all these different kinds of promotion. But, I think there are two areas where we can improve our promotion.

One is handing out flyers, cards, & other promotional materials at live events. Getting 'boots' on the ground for every event we possibly can promoting the money bomb. I saw TexMac did a great job at an event last week reaching out to over 1,000 people! That is incredible. I have also seen some other initiatives for this type of thing starting up. That is awesome, I think there is huge promotional potential here & we should be capitalizing on this as much as we possibly can. Not everyone uses the internet the way we do, and we can really broaden the audience we reach with this.

The other is a google+ initiative. I know we are really hitting Facebook, Youtube, & Twitter extremely hard. But, we are somewhat neglecting Google+. It is a small social networking site, and it realistically isn't that big of a deal if we do ignore it. But, we need to utilize every single promotional tool available to us, this includes Google+. I should also say, I don't have Google+, so I can't actually see what is going on there. We might actually be doing an excellent job of promoting there... But, I haven't seen anything in this thread mentioning it, so I'm just assuming that not much is happening on that front.

Just my thoughts on the area's where we can possibly improve our promotion. I feel bad bringing these things up and then NOT doing anything about it. But, hopefully those of you out there who are smarter than I am can make some things happen!

----------


## eaglesfan48

> The media (especially BILL O REILLY) has ignored, downplayed, and outright lied about Ron Paul! We are sick of it! 
> 
> This message along with the link to BTO usually gets a few likes on O Reillys page. I thought it might receive a lot of negativity but I have posted it 4 times and every time it gets likes. There has only been one negative comment, and that was that Ron Paul should give up because he is old.


Good thinking. I wouldn't have thought to promote on the Bill O'Reilly page, it seems so counter-intuitive. =)

----------


## dusman

> We are really doing an amazing job with all these different kinds of promotion. But, I think there are two areas where we can improve our promotion.
> 
> One is handing out flyers, cards, & other promotional materials at live events. Getting 'boots' on the ground for every event we possibly can promoting the money bomb. I saw TexMac did a great job at an event last week reaching out to over 1,000 people! That is incredible. I have also seen some other initiatives for this type of thing starting up. That is awesome, I think there is huge promotional potential here & we should be capitalizing on this as much as we possibly can. Not everyone uses the internet the way we do, and we can really broaden the audience we reach with this.
> 
> The other is a google+ initiative. I know we are really hitting Facebook, Youtube, & Twitter extremely hard. But, we are somewhat neglecting Google+. It is a small social networking site, and it realistically isn't that big of a deal if we do ignore it. But, we need to utilize every single promotional tool available to us, this includes Google+. I should also say, I don't have Google+, so I can't actually see what is going on there. We might actually be doing an excellent job of promoting there... But, I haven't seen anything in this thread mentioning it, so I'm just assuming that not much is happening on that front.
> 
> Just my thoughts on the area's where we can possibly improve our promotion. I feel bad bringing these things up and then NOT doing anything about it. But, hopefully those of you out there who are smarter than I am can make some things happen!


No need to feel bad. These are good suggestions.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> We are really doing an amazing job with all these different kinds of promotion. But, I think there are two areas where we can improve our promotion.
> 
> One is handing out flyers, cards, & other promotional materials at live events. Getting 'boots' on the ground for every event we possibly can promoting the money bomb. I saw TexMac did a great job at an event last week reaching out to over 1,000 people! That is incredible. I have also seen some other initiatives for this type of thing starting up. That is awesome, I think there is huge promotional potential here & we should be capitalizing on this as much as we possibly can. Not everyone uses the internet the way we do, and we can really broaden the audience we reach with this.
> 
> The other is a google+ initiative. I know we are really hitting Facebook, Youtube, & Twitter extremely hard. But, we are somewhat neglecting Google+. It is a small social networking site, and it realistically isn't that big of a deal if we do ignore it. But, we need to utilize every single promotional tool available to us, this includes Google+. I should also say, I don't have Google+, so I can't actually see what is going on there. We might actually be doing an excellent job of promoting there... But, I haven't seen anything in this thread mentioning it, so I'm just assuming that not much is happening on that front.
> 
> Just my thoughts on the area's where we can possibly improve our promotion. I feel bad bringing these things up and then NOT doing anything about it. But, hopefully those of you out there who are smarter than I am can make some things happen!


Good ideas, since I live in Indiana, there aren't alot of Ron Paul events that I can hand out flyers at though... LOL. By the way, I just made a new promotion video for the money bomb, and I would like your thoughts on it. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ROMOTION-VIDEO!

----------


## dusman

> dusman
> 
> someone posted this on the facebook page.


We might still have a few stragglers on the DNS change.

----------


## dusman

Eh, we can't please everyone. Here is an e-mail I received from someone visiting the web site: 

"Folks,

 Your choice of "Black THIS Out" as a slogan in support of Ron Paul is one of the most ill-considered in political sloganing history given the opposition.

 I was considering supporting Ron Paul this year, but when I read "Black THIS Out," the slogan didn't sit well with me. I felt like there was another message buried in it. Reading the words of the slogan in reverse order revealed the problem.

 If you want to hurt Ron Paul instead of helping him, stick with your slogan. I would  highly advise changing it, though, unless you want to play the race card. How that's going to help your candidate is lost on me.

 Words matter. I write for a living. Your copywriters really screwed up or else they meant to say what they did. I hope this is just a screw up. Either way, it's not helping to elect Ron Paul."

Amazing. I guess any time you use the word Black, some people just start losing their heads.

----------


## JamesButabi

^ That's the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard and I have been in marketing and business my entire life.   Onward!

----------


## AmberH

> Eh, we can't please everyone. Here is an e-mail I received from someone visiting the web site: 
> 
> "Folks,
> 
>  Your choice of "Black THIS Out" as a slogan in support of Ron Paul is one of the most ill-considered in political sloganing history given the opposition.
> 
>  I was considering supporting Ron Paul this year, but when I read "Black THIS Out," the slogan didn't sit well with me. I felt like there was another message buried in it. Reading the words of the slogan in reverse order revealed the problem.
> 
>  If you want to hurt Ron Paul instead of helping him, stick with your slogan. I would  highly advise changing it, though, unless you want to play the race card. How that's going to help your candidate is lost on me.
> ...



Is it to late to change everything to White This Out? Everyone can white out their faces. O that would be racist also.  What about Green This Out!

----------


## ItsTime

Funniest email ever.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Good ideas, since I live in Indiana, there aren't alot of Ron Paul events that I can hand out flyers at though... LOL. By the way, I just made a new promotion video for the money bomb, and I would like your thoughts on it. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ROMOTION-VIDEO!


I gave some feedback in that thread.

Dusman, that is hilarious haha!

----------


## KingNothing

It would be cool if we could get other Ron Paul social-hubs to adopt this as their own effort too, pushing it just as hard as you guys have.

----------


## dusman

My Response: 

Hello Dan,

We appreciate your input on the Black THIS Out web site. 

Unfortunately, I think you may have thought too much into this. It is pretty clear that the web site slogan is not racial in nature and to believe so is reaching for something that isnt at all present in either the message or the content of the web site. The media has indeed blacked out Ron Paul and anyone suggesting that it was chosen for racial purposes, has established an ill-conceived notion at heart. 

Consider this example. When a power plant cannot provide power to its grid, they will call it a black out. Sometimes, its intermittent and therefore called a brown out. Are we to assume that these have racial undertones hidden in the wording, as well? Should we further scrutinize "moneybomb" as a threat to blow something up?

I hope you will revisit the web site and review the message, once again. You will find that there isnt a single iota of racism throughout the page. 

In conclusion, I highly encourage you to put your support behind Ron Paul for president. As a diverse group of Americans fighting for liberty and freedom, we must all learn to put our differences aside and realize that we are all one people, one nation, and that this bond transcends any color of skin. This tactic of divide and conquer on such premise, is one we hope to see left in the past and not allowed to succeed within this movement toward Constitutional government and prosperity for all! 

I appreciate you addressing your concerns. I hope this message will find you well!

Thanks, 

Brett Dusek
BlackThisOut.com Webmaster

----------


## dusman

> Good ideas, since I live in Indiana, there aren't alot of Ron Paul events that I can hand out flyers at though... LOL. By the way, I just made a new promotion video for the money bomb, and I would like your thoughts on it. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ROMOTION-VIDEO!


Check out what Spanky is doing. We might be meeting up in Indianapolis next week to pass out 5k or so postcards, if you care to join us!

----------


## dusman

> Is it to late to change everything to White This Out? Everyone can white out their faces. O that would be racist also.  What about Green This Out!


I think we should take the middle ground and go with Grey This Out. 

Oh shucks.. now the aliens will be offended.

----------


## Eric21ND

LMAO!  That email has so much win its epic!

----------


## trey4sports

email was from a Wonkette i bet.

----------


## pauliticalfan

how about running a bto ad on drudge?

----------


## JamesButabi

-Radio spots start tonight  (looks for small increases throughout due to the podcast/XM audience and bumps on Saturdays when listenership is on huge FM networks)
-Flyers are being blanketed

Are all chip-ins filled?

Priority Number one needs to be getting this cross promoted on every big Ron Paul site.  DailyPaul and Lyman are instrumental in assisting. 
Continue culture jamming (especially on social media networks.  Encourage fence sitters to participate.)
Start thinking about getting the official campaign to acknowledge the event.

----------


## Spanky

> Check out what Spanky is doing. We might be meeting up in Indianapolis next week to pass out 5k or so postcards, if you care to join us!


5k?  let's hope someone steps up and we can make it 50k, it will definitely pay for itself in the moneybomb, and if you're gonna be there, that's a respected member of the forums. maybe you should co-sign? haha

----------


## Spanky

bump!

----------


## qwerty

Great new way to promote BTO on Youtube!

write a message about the moneybomb with the adresses to notepad.

Log in to Youtube.

Find a new Ron Paul video and look positive comments from there.

Send a private mail to the people who seem to like Ron Paul, just copy/paste from your notepad.

This is easy and has great results!   allways ask people to forward the info to their friends and other youtubers!

----------


## Spanky

I still think we're missing a lot if we don't hit the ground and or door to door game with this. Let's hope I can have a successful weekend with the first 10,000

But agreed ^^^ I'll be doing that after class tonight, thanks for the heads up!

----------


## qwerty

> I still think we're missing a lot if we don't hit the ground and or door to door game with this. Let's hope I can have a successful weekend with the first 10,000
> 
> But agreed ^^^ I'll be doing that after class tonight, thanks for the heads up!


It´s very easy and fast to do! allways ask people to forward the info to their friends and other youtubers!

----------


## Article V

Not sure if this is useful in any way, but I thought the imagery might inspire new YouTube videos to promote BTO.
If someone is interested in this particular song for whatever purpose, it's "Blackout" from _In the Heights_; and there's a karaoke version of it as well.
Start the below video at 5:33.

----------


## davidt!

We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 

First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to an unlimited amount of people a day. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 

Hello,

The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.

RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
Pledge Today: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Ron Paul Forums Promotional Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

Goals:
25,000 Attending on Facebook.
$6,000,000+ in Donations!

As I'm sure you know, a well funded campaign is crucial for Ron Paul in his bid for the White House. He is gaining a lot of traction in spite of a near media blackout on television, in print, and on the radio by the "mainstream media".

Take some time to courteously discuss these important FACTS with the media to explain just why Ron Paul is a serious contender:

1. Ron Paul polls consistently in a dead heat with President Obama (Rasmussen, Gallup, CNN).

2. Ron Paul consistently places in the top three in major Republican Primary polls.

3. Ron Paul is number two in fundraising and number one for individual donations.

4. Ron Paul has more military donations than all other GOP candidates combined, as well as President Obama.

5. Ron Paul is a twelve-term Congressman and has spent his entire career defending the Constitution.

6. Ron Paul is the only candidate to accurately predict the housing bubble, economic crises and the devaluation of the dollar.

As we've seen, sometimes even these indisputable facts are still ignored. We can bypass the media blackout by putting ads on TV, in print, online, phone banking, and with direct mail marketing campaigns. All of these cost A LOT of money to put in place.

For Liberty,
ME

----------


## 2_Thumbs_Up

> Eh, we can't please everyone. Here is an e-mail I received from someone visiting the web site: 
> 
> "Folks,
> 
>  Your choice of "Black THIS Out" as a slogan in support of Ron Paul is one of the most ill-considered in political sloganing history given the opposition.
> 
>  I was considering supporting Ron Paul this year, but when I read "Black THIS Out," the slogan didn't sit well with me. I felt like there was another message buried in it. Reading the words of the slogan in reverse order revealed the problem.
> 
>  If you want to hurt Ron Paul instead of helping him, stick with your slogan. I would  highly advise changing it, though, unless you want to play the race card. How that's going to help your candidate is lost on me.
> ...


If he think that's racist, then he surely hasn't heard of this...

WHITE PAPERS AND WITCHES!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education...pert-says.html

----------


## trey4sports

It seems like Facebook RSVP's are beginning to plateau.

----------


## NickOdell

I just emailed Trevor back and forth a few times. 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...yman-About-BTO

----------


## TexMac

> We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 
> 
> First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to an unlimited amount of people a day. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.
> 
> RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
> ...


80,000 members, hmm.  If 1 person could email say, 5 people per minute for 8 solid hours a day  it would take them 33 days to email all those people.

----------


## AmberH

Suggest how we want to divide them up so we can get started.

----------


## AmberH

A woman on the bto facebook event page is saying that when she tries to pledge she gets this

404 Not Found
The server can not find the requested page:

74.53.24.226/index.php (port 80)
Please forward this error screen to 74.53.24.226's WebMaster.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/2.2.17 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.17 OpenSSL/0.9.8e-fips-rhel5 mod_bwlimited/1.4 Server at 74.53.24.226 Port 80

----------


## Spanky

gonna keep posting this http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...thoughts/page2

----------


## JamesButabi

Alex Jones was pretty instrumental in alot of hype and support in 2007.  We could use his help here as well.

----------


## davidt!

> 80,000 members, hmm.  If 1 person could email say, 5 people per minute for 8 solid hours a day  it would take them 33 days to email all those people.


I would say to pick maybe 10 people in each group to e-mail. That way hopefully the word gets out to the rest of the group. I am working on meetupgroup 1-10 . If you can take 11-20. And Amber maybe take 21-30. Then see if we get more volunteers.

----------


## davidt!

> Suggest how we want to divide them up so we can get started.


I would say to pick maybe 10 people in each group to e-mail. That way hopefully the word gets out to the rest of the group. I am working on meetup groups 1-10 . If you can take 11-20. And Amber maybe take 21-30. Then see if we get more volunteers?

----------


## NickOdell

> I would say to pick maybe 10 people in each group to e-mail. That way hopefully the word gets out to the rest of the group. I am working on meetupgroup 1-10 . If you can take 11-20. And Amber maybe take 21-30. Then see if we get more volunteers.


http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/

is that the list you are looking at?

----------


## davidt!

> http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/
> 
> is that the list you are looking at?


Yep

----------


## AmberH

> I would say to pick maybe 10 people in each group to e-mail. That way hopefully the word gets out to the rest of the group. I am working on meetupgroup 1-10 . If you can take 11-20. And Amber maybe take 21-30. Then see if we get more volunteers.



Ok, I got 21-30

----------


## NickOdell

> Yep


I'll take 31-40 then.

----------


## JamesButabi

I got 41-50

----------


## davidt!

Thanks guys and gal

----------


## JamesButabi

It stopped me after 12 messages lol.  Then stopped me after another few messages to the groups directly instead of people.

----------


## pauliticalfan

The ad for blackthisout.com was just read on Free Talk Live. Host said it's a great idea and he supports it entirely.

----------


## trey4sports

> The ad for blackthisout.com was just read on Free Talk Live. Host said it's a great idea and he supports it entirely.


great, hopefully pledges climb.

----------


## Spanky

any other ways we can help? If we did it in 07' (I wasn't around then but looked it up), I don't see why we wouldn't have a problem now? Anyways....other than fliers and sending out emails, not much I can do. Unrelated to BTO, I'm working on getting what was suppose to be GOP hopeful Governor Mitch Daniels to back Ron....would be a huge boost.

----------


## justinpagewood

Another member brought up a good point.

The last big money bomb was the Tea Party Day bomb, raised $6 million, and people held rallies all across the country.  

We need to follow suit and make this day a big event and take it offline.  People need to hold BTO rallies in major cities.

----------


## Spanky

> Another member brought up a good point.
> 
> The last big money bomb was the Tea Party Day bomb, raised $6 million, and people held rallies all across the country.  
> 
> We need to follow suit and make this day a big event and take it offline.  People need to hold BTO rallies in major cities.


SOMEONE needs to buy me the 50k fliers. I'll drive down the weekend before and pass them out in Indy and hold the rally in Indy that day....

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Another member brought up a good point.
> 
> The last big money bomb was the Tea Party Day bomb, raised $6 million, and people held rallies all across the country.  
> 
> We need to follow suit and make this day a big event and take it offline.  People need to hold BTO rallies in major cities.


I'm thinking black this out rave parties, with a $20 donation to RP to get you in the door.

----------


## Spanky

If someone in Indy would like to help organize one, I am more than willing to help!

----------


## dusman

> Another member brought up a good point.
> 
> The last big money bomb was the Tea Party Day bomb, raised $6 million, and people held rallies all across the country.  
> 
> We need to follow suit and make this day a big event and take it offline.  People need to hold BTO rallies in major cities.


I totally agree, Justin. 

I still think having groups of supporters going to the today show and other morning shows that spend camera time on the street there, is a great opportunity to market BTO. Get the blackout glasses and hold a sign/wear a shirt. Or just get out there as a group and get some attention, even if for a few moments. 

Also, most of the local networks are located in urban areas with a lot of foot traffic. These would be interesting areas to gather people together.

----------


## McDermit

> Another member brought up a good point.
> 
> The last big money bomb was the Tea Party Day bomb, raised $6 million, and people held rallies all across the country.  
> 
> We need to follow suit and make this day a big event and take it offline.  People need to hold BTO rallies in major cities.


Yeah, we should have a huge offline presence the day of. Sign bombs the night before, sign waves the day of. Rallies in the urban areas. 

Every group should try to make at least one big sign that mentions BlackThisOut and says "Donate TODAY at ronpaul2012.com" 

I'm working on some stencils now, and have been urging our meetup/fb group members to committ to sign waves for the 19th. This time last year, we were much more active locally. Not quite sure what to make of it.

----------


## Spanky

Here's my plan...if I can get in contact with members from Indy...I will drive down after my class (will be late by time I get there) but I will stand outside all night walking around all night with signs!, then the next day, hopefully get some sort of rally going in Indianapolis (will need help organizing one this quickly)

Yes again, willing to take more days off of school to get this happening. Still hoping I can raise the 50,000 fliers. I think passing these out the weekend before, then solidifying in the next couple days with sign bombs the night before, then rally the next day, we can make some noise in Indiana.....

Just my .02 cents

----------


## NickOdell

I've hardly seen anyone posting this on the Ron Paul facebook pages today. I've posted too much apparently, Facebook says I'm blocked for a few hours from posting on walls. 

Please don't just talk about doing things in this thread. We all need to be doing as much as we can each day. I know people are busy, but promoting this is more important than discussing it in the thread. I'm not saying anyone specifically isn't doing their part, but just be sure you are if your going to be posting in this thread.

Moving on to PM-ing youtube channels now...

----------


## Spanky

> I've hardly seen anyone posting this on the Ron Paul facebook pages today. I've posted too much apparently, Facebook says I'm blocked for a few hours from posting on walls. 
> 
> Please don't just talk about doing things in this thread. We all need to be doing as much as we can each day. I know people are busy, but promoting this is more important than discussing it in the thread. I'm not saying anyone specifically isn't doing their part, but just be sure you are if your going to be posting in this thread.
> 
> Moving on to PM-ing youtube channels now...


Agreed, I have the people, the shirts, and I can get the signs, I just need the fliers. and I am there. Also get in contact with Indy members and start a rally

----------


## NickOdell

Facebook is letting me post again. hehe back to posting all over the place. 

To anyone doing this, make sure to have 4-5 different things you post, and rotate through them.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> I've hardly seen anyone posting this on the Ron Paul facebook pages today. I've posted too much apparently, Facebook says I'm blocked for a few hours from posting on walls. 
> 
> Please don't just talk about doing things in this thread. We all need to be doing as much as we can each day. I know people are busy, but promoting this is more important than discussing it in the thread. I'm not saying anyone specifically isn't doing their part, but just be sure you are if your going to be posting in this thread.
> 
> Moving on to PM-ing youtube channels now...


+rep I've been pm people on YouTube off and on for the past three days. My advice, target people who make positive comments about Ron Paul, and go scout the patriot channel videos.

----------


## mstrmac1

Help.. Trying to get the word out on youtube? I'm new at this and would otherwise never do it if it wasn't for RP.. so what the best way to leave a comment so it's viewed? Can you post Video comments? Just trying to do my part.

----------


## justinpagewood

Cool.  Stoked everyone agrees about this.  

I say we add that to our marketing strategy and make sure this becomes an event.  Not just a moneybomb.

----------


## NickOdell

Yay! The DailyPaul put a banner type thingy up!  This should help!




> Help.. Trying to get the word out on youtube? I'm new at this and would otherwise never do it if it wasn't for RP.. so what the best way to leave a comment so it's viewed? Can you post Video comments? Just trying to do my part.


See the OP of this thread. It has some instructions. Happy to answer questions after you've read that

----------


## MJU1983

> Yay! The DailyPaul put a banner type thingy up!  This should help!


I just saw this and it's awesome!

www.dailypaul.com

----------


## qwerty

> i just saw this and it's awesome!
> 
> www.dailypaul.com


this great!

Lof ot great things has happened while is was sleeping! Awesome work grassroots!


I took a day off from work for oct 19th so that i can work then whole day directing people to the site!

----------


## qwerty

> i've hardly seen anyone posting this on the ron paul facebook pages today. I've posted too much apparently, facebook says i'm blocked for a few hours from posting on walls. 
> 
> Please don't just talk about doing things in this thread. We all need to be doing as much as we can each day. I know people are busy, but promoting this is more important than discussing it in the thread. I'm not saying anyone specifically isn't doing their part, but just be sure you are if your going to be posting in this thread.
> 
> Moving on to pm-ing youtube channels now...



great post! So great! 

Ron paul 2012 wall banned me for posting to it, claimed that i was spamming ? :O

I maybe create a new account soon and remove the old one...

----------


## NickOdell

> great post! So great! 
> 
> Ron paul 2012 wall banned me for posting to it, claimed that i was spamming ? :O
> 
> I maybe create a new account soon and remove the old one...


I got that message too. It lets you post again after like 5 minutes. hahaha 

"you must spread some reputation around before giving it to qwerty again"

----------


## qwerty

> I got that message too. It lets you post again after like 5 minutes. hahaha 
> 
> "you must spread some reputation around before giving it to qwerty again"


I can´t post to this wall anymore, http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12  owner blocked me ? 

But let´s get work with FB and YT!  Just bumping why thread first on daily Paul and infowars...

Try to take a day off from work on OCT 19th so that we can spend the whole day doing this!

----------


## rp08orbust

Along the same lines, set your birthday to 10/19, and when people wish you happy birthday or ask about it, promote BTO.

----------


## NickOdell

> I can´t post to this wall anymore, http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12  owner blocked me ? 
> 
> But let´s get work with FB and YT!  Just bumping why thread first on daily Paul and infowars...
> 
> Try to take a day off from work on OCT 19th so that we can spend the whole day doing this!


I think it is just facebook trying to stop you from spamming. Not a bad idea to do some YT stuff, we need to promote it there too.

----------


## NickOdell

> Along the same lines, set your birthday to 10/19, and when people wish you happy birthday or ask about it, promote BTO.


That is actually a really, really good idea.

----------


## qwerty

> I think it is just facebook trying to stop you from spamming. Not a bad idea to do some YT stuff, we need to promote it there too.


the wall owner said to me that stop SPAMMING on his wall ? i was like WTF, is this really spamming in your opinion.

But i just informing you that i can´t now post to that FB wall...


I will do over 100 FB walls now!

----------


## WD-NY

Ugh, I can't seem to located the post about how many RSVPs/pledges the past big money bombs had (including 2007) and how many we need to reach $6,000,000 - 

Qwerty, was it you that did the analysis or Sentinal (or someone else)?

----------


## qwerty

> Ugh, I can't seem to located the post about how many RSVPs/pledges the past big money bombs had (including 2007) and how many we need to reach $6,000,000 - 
> 
> Qwerty, was it you that did the analysis or Sentinal (or someone else)?


it wasn´t me...i just found this...



> Aug 20th - Birthday Money Bomb - 7,840 Attending - $2,000,000 Raised
> Sep 17th - Constitution Day Money Bomb - 3,683 Attending - $1,000,000 Raised
> Sep 19th - SuperPAC Money Bomb - 579 Attending - Less Than $100,000 Raised

----------


## NickOdell

> great idea! Maybe a new thread about it that everyone sees it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wall owner said to me that stop SPAMMING on his wall ? i was like WTF, is this really spamming in your opinion.
> 
> But i just informing you that i can´t now post to that FB wall...
> 
> ...


Qwerty, I got a message from the admin as well. He said to limit it to one post per hour. 

I'm talking to him now, trying to convince him to share the Facebook event every other day. Hehe

----------


## Spanky

We can smash this number. I know we can. Gotta throw it all in the basket right now

----------


## TexMac

> November 5th got 17,000 pledges for $100 and raised $4.3M. Tea Party had 36,500 pledges and raised $6M. The ratio of pledges to donations received for November 5th was 2:5, for Tea Party it was 3:5. That is, for every 2 pledges for Nov 5th, $500 was donated; with Tea Party it was 3 pledges for every $500.


I dug that out of an old thread.

----------


## qwerty

> Qwerty, I got a message from the admin as well. He said to limit it to one post per hour. 
> 
> I'm talking to him now, trying to convince him to share the Facebook event every other day. Hehe


Ask him to to let me post again there!

----------


## Spanky

Going to bump before bed http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ers...thoughts

I know people wanna see how successful the first hand out is, but we need to order early if we wanna get them by next weekend

With my crew, t-shirts, me working literally 48 straight hours NO sleep, I will be our foot soldier, and getting us pledges. I just need the supplies. Plus some people on the forum said they would help in Indy. Let's not miss out. The payoff will be A LOT bigger than the cost of the fliers...

night everyone

----------


## NickOdell

> Ask him to to let me post again there!


Unlikely to happen. He sent you a message, and said you didn't respond to it. You'll have to take it up with him. 

He hasn't replied after I asked him to promote it more. Hopefully he just got off Facebook or something.

----------


## qwerty

From what i have seen, we have allready atleast 100.000 people knowing about this...here´s why!

- count the pledges.

- Radio ads.

-Ton of youtube videos, best one has 45.000 views. And ton of PM´s going out on YT!

- Hundreds of FB walls have been targeted and over 70.000 have been invited + the ones who are attending and maybe attending.

-thousands of flyers are out there and people are telling this to others offline.

- twitter and other social network.

I´m sure that i forgot something but the best thing is that WE HAVE 14 DAYS LEFT TO PROMOTE THIS!

----------


## qwerty

> Unlikely to happen. He sent you a message, and said you didn't respond to it. You'll have to take it up with him. 
> 
> He hasn't replied after I asked him to promote it more. Hopefully he just got off Facebook or something.


How can i do it ? Mean talk him ?

----------


## WD-NY

> it wasn´t me...i just found this...
> 
> Aug 20th - Birthday Money Bomb - 7,840 Attending - $2,000,000 Raised
> Sep 17th - Constitution Day Money Bomb - 3,683 Attending - $1,000,000 Raised
> Sep 19th - SuperPAC Money Bomb - 579 Attending - Less Than $100,000 Raised


Awesome - So how many RSVPs and BTO.com Pledges do we need to hit $6,000,000? 

What were the total number of unique donations on 8/20 and 9/17? Can a ratio/correlation be established between the number of RSVPs and the number of unique-donors for each Money Bomb?

Also, how many unique donors and pledges did the Dec 2007 Money Bomb have? Was it 50,000+ donated and 12,000 pledged to the website?

----------


## fcreature

I'm considering using my expertise to launch an extensive online advertising campaign for this event. Only one thing. Is there any way for me to track the visitors I send to the website to see if I am converting? Let me know if we can set something up Dusman. I need to be able to track subID data.

----------


## WD-NY

> I dug this out of an old thread.
> 
> November 5th got 17,000 pledges for $100 and raised $4.3M. Tea Party had 36,500 pledges and raised $6M. The ratio of pledges to donations received for November 5th was 2:5, for Tea Party it was 3:5. That is, for every 2 pledges for Nov 5th, $500 was donated; with Tea Party it was 3 pledges for every $500.


Bam! That's fantastic data TexMac - thanks for posting. 

These numbers are super useful to our promotion efforts imo. One of my favorite traits of Ron Paul supporters is that they/we are especially receptive of being told straight up what we're up against... *In other words, the truth not only sets us free but also fills us with hope/confidence...* because knowing what the specific terms of the engagement/challenge/game are enables us to focus on coming us with a solution and/or way through to the other side. 

I think one of the more epic responses Ron Paul has given recently was when a reporter asked him something to the effect of, "Don't your supporters get depressed by how often you say 'Americas broke' or 'we can't do it because we can't afford it'? I mean, you make it all seem so hopeless..." 

And Ron Paul responded with "No, they're actually the complete opposite of hopeless, because when people know where they stand, when they know that there will be no bailout or whatever, their will to survive/fight/win kicks in and they say to me 'we can do this, we can figure a way out now that we know how serious the problem/challenge is'... It's the endless stringing along and the stories about how 'if they just hold on, the govn't will eventually step in and fix things' that causes people to become apathetic and demoralized, because they end up waiting for the aid/solution that never arrives."

----------


## qwerty

Here´s some motivation for the people who were not involved with the last campaign...




It´s some footage from the 4.3 million MB! 

Want to hear WOLF say "amazing "!!!

----------


## pacodever

> Awesome - So how many RSVPs and BTO.com Pledges do we need to hit $6,000,000? 
> 
> What were the total number of unique donations on 8/20 and 9/17? Can a ratio/correlation be established between the number of RSVPs and the number of unique-donors for each Money Bomb?
> 
> Also, how many unique donors and pledges did the Dec 2007 Money Bomb have? Was it 50,000+ donated and 12,000 pledged to the website?


By my estimate, the FB pledges are on pace to hit 14-15k pledges.  With the promotion, the # of pledges added daily has averaged about +425 a day since 19 Sep (ranging from 200-700).  I expect promotion efforts and emotion around the event to intensify and result in an increase in pledges after the 15th, so 20k is not out of the question.  With those numbers, I think we are looking at $4-5 million.  I think the big unknown will be the amount of the donations.  Alot of people have been saving for the "Big One" and will be making double/triple the previous donations which could push us over the $6 million mark.

I am also encouraged by the number invited but haven't responded (currently 75k) and the "maybes" (currently 1600).  There is alot of potential there if the inviters follow-up with personal messages or reminders.  The number of declined the request has risen at a slightly higher rate than those that pledged, so we are definitely reaching out into new markets.

----------


## Spanky

I still feel if we do the rallies as someone mentioned earlier we should be able to get $6 million pretty easily.

Another thing as I mentioned, ground troops will be very important. Many people that might be willing to donate and even max out (retired CEOs, there are a couple in my town) that don't use Facebook need to be reached. I'll be working on that this weekend when I get the first 10k fliers

----------


## Sentinelrv

Just woke up. I had to take an early nap today because this money bomb is killing my sleep schedule, lol.

Qwerty, did you ever see my two posts to you on page 200 of this thread?

----------


## qwerty

> Just woke up. I had to take an early nap today because this money bomb is killing my sleep schedule, lol.
> 
> Qwerty, did you ever see my two posts to you on page 200 of this thread?


It´s my profile picture now!

----------


## qwerty

> By my estimate, the FB pledges are on pace to hit 14-15k pledges.  Despite the promotion, the # of pledges added daily has not changed much, averaging about +425 a day since 19 Sep.  I expect promotion efforts and emotion around the event to intensify and result in an increase in pledges after the 15th, so 20k is not out of the question.  With those numbers, I think we are looking at $4-5 million.  I think the big unknown will be the amount of the donations.  Alot of people have been saving for the "Big One" and will be making double/triple the previous donations which could push us over the $6 million mark.
> 
> I am also encouraged by the number invited but haven't responded (currently 75k) and the "maybes" (currently 1600).  There is alot of potential there if the inviters follow-up with personal messages or reminders.  The number of declined the request has risen at a slightly higher rate than those that pledged, so we are definitely reaching out into new markets.


remember the offline people!

we have ton of fliers&cards going out! And radio ads!

AND flash from the past, many people don´t pledge anyway...

PLUS, think about the people who just happen to visit the official campaign page on that day...They will donate also when they see it!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> It´s my profile picture now!


Are you using it to post the banner ads though? It creates a larger picture that people can see more easily. You just need to remember to put the links down too.

----------


## NickOdell

Good news guys... 

For spamming moneybomb info, I was  contacted by the admin of the big Ron Paul 2012 and Ron Paul Revolution pages (as was qwerty), and after talking about the moneybomb we are now Facebook friends. So if we need to contact him for something in the future, PM me.

He said he will continue promoting the moneybomb but needs to keep a balance of the type of posts he makes. Completely reasonable in my opinion.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Also, is there a reason why the email hasn't been sent out through RonPaulForums yet? I haven't received anything yet. Is Josh waiting for something? I'm still catching up with this thread, in case it's already been answered.

----------


## davidt!

> It stopped me after 12 messages lol.  Then stopped me after another few messages to the groups directly instead of people.


Yep looks like 15 per day is going to be our max. Next to the "members" tab is the "leadership" tab. I have been sending the info to 2-3 leaders from each meetup.

----------


## davidt!

> I'm considering using my expertise to launch an extensive online advertising campaign for this event. Only one thing. Is there any way for me to track the visitors I send to the website to see if I am converting? Let me know if we can set something up Dusman. I need to be able to track subID data.


That would be great!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Good news guys... 
> 
> For spamming moneybomb info, I was  contacted by the admin of the big Ron Paul 2012 and Ron Paul Revolution pages (as was qwerty), and after talking about the moneybomb we are now Facebook friends. So if we need to contact him for something in the future, PM me.
> 
> He said he will continue promoting the moneybomb but needs to keep a balance of the type of posts he makes. Completely reasonable in my opinion.


That's awesome!

----------


## qwerty

We need to remember this, on oct 19th there are thousands of people who just happen to look the official camapaign site and see the moneybomb! 

when they see it going up, they will donate!

----------


## trey4sports

We will get a big surge once the campaign starts promoting it.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Also, is there a reason why the email hasn't been sent out through RonPaulForums yet? I haven't received anything yet. Is Josh waiting for something? I'm still catching up with this thread, in case it's already been answered.


Just finally caught up with this thread. Does anyone know anything about this? I sent the email to him last night, but like I said, I haven't received anything yet.

----------


## JoshLowry

> Just finally caught up with this thread. Does anyone know anything about this? I sent the email to him last night, but like I said, I haven't received anything yet.


Sorry, just busy crossing other stuff off my list all day.  

Will definitely get it sent out tomorrow.

Going to bed, gnight!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Sorry, just busy crossing other stuff off my list all day.  
> 
> Will definitely get it sent out tomorrow.
> 
> Going to bed, gnight!


Ok, sounds good.

----------


## qwerty

Just searching and hitting many new potential FB walls!

----------


## mport1

> Good news guys... 
> 
> For spamming moneybomb info, I was  contacted by the admin of the big Ron Paul 2012 and Ron Paul Revolution pages (as was qwerty), and after talking about the moneybomb we are now Facebook friends. So if we need to contact him for something in the future, PM me.
> 
> He said he will continue promoting the moneybomb but needs to keep a balance of the type of posts he makes. Completely reasonable in my opinion.


Great job! +rep

----------


## mport1

Remember when posting to Facebook or Twitter, always link the post to something so it is viewed by more people (e.g. @RonPaul, @RonPaul2012, etc.)

----------


## qwerty

> Remember when posting to Facebook or Twitter, always link the post to something so it is viewed by more people (e.g. @RonPaul, @RonPaul2012, etc.)


Don´t understand ?

I´m doing ton of posting in facebook...

----------


## Sentinelrv

Qwerty, go look on the Facebook event at the update that was made by Robert Compton. That is exactly what I'm talking about. Doing it that way creates a large banner ad that everybody can easily see. It's very hard to miss. You just need to include those three links there also so they know where to go to pledge. If you don't see it, this is what it looks like...

----------


## qwerty

> Qwerty, go look on the Facebook event at the update that was made by Robert Compton. That is exactly what I'm talking about. Doing it that way creates a large banner ad that everybody can easily see. It's very hard to miss. You just need to include those three links there also so they know where to go to pledge. If you don't see it, this is what it looks like...



got it now....it´s really working better! 


telling all that i can post to this wall, http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12 so everybody else should...

----------


## qwerty

Wondering how many unique visitors official campaign page gets daily ? 

I don´t understand these stats http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/ronpaul2012.com# but everyone who just happen to come to the page on OCT 19th is a potential donor! 


BTW, we need someone to make "moneybomb explodes today" video so that we all can post it to youtube on OCT 19th! 

Imagine if we get 100 videos there!

----------


## curtissthompson

*www.BlackThisOut.com needs a Pledge Ticker!*

Can someone set a *Pledge Goal* and then create a ticker that is displayed on www.BlackThisOut.com just like moneybomb tickers are displayed on www.RonPaul2012.com?

_ Displaying tickers with defined goals provides the motivation and impetus the grassroots needs to actively promote the moneybomb._

A ticker for both the *Website Pledges* and the *Facebook Event Attendees* would be nice.

----------


## nyrgoal99

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-to-moneybomb)

Use facebook

----------


## jordie

> Sorry, just busy crossing other stuff off my list all day.  
> 
> Will definitely get it sent out tomorrow.
> 
> Going to bed, gnight!


That's probably good, at my old job we sold email marketing software, while I worked on a different piece of software, there were always discussions in the office I would overhear regarding email marketing. One thing I remember is that the best conversions/responsiveness of people is if you send out the email on a Wednesday. Mondays people concentrate on work too much to care, Fridays people are feeling too lazy from the week to take any action. Tuesday and Thursday are OK, but people still aren't as responsive as Wednesday because they're not thinking about the weekend yet, but are looking for distractions from work.

----------


## wgadget

I hope someone is Tweeting/Facebooking those OccupyWallStreet people.  They, too, understand the indignity of being blacked out.  And who knows how many new Ron Paul supporters might be there...

----------


## ventron

I started doing Facebook ads too. Their CTR is just above 0.18%, I haven't been in ads long enough to know if that's good or bad 
Here are the two ads I'm running:



My daily budget on these is rather low, I may start a chipin if people like these.

----------


## ross11988

Im going to spend the whole day spamming YouTube and Facebook. What is the typical message to post? I saw it earlier, but can't find it now.

----------


## eduardo89

> I started doing Facebook ads too. Their CTR is just above 0.18%, I haven't been in ads long enough to know if that's good or bad


That doesn't seem too bad for Facebook. Especially considering they charge like $0.50 per 1000 ads

----------


## ScotTFO

I have some $100 google adsnse gift cards that might work if someone wants to give one a try.

----------


## bluesc

> I have some $100 google adsnse gift cards that might work if someone wants to give one a try.


No adwords?

----------


## ScotTFO

> No adwords?


Sorry they are for adwords.

Maybe I should read them first

----------


## frag4yourlife

guys BTO is gonna get 10 million

----------


## ventron

> guys BTO is gonna get 10 million


I think that's a bit high, but already we're bound to exceed the Constitution day moneybomb by a lot 

EDIT: Am I thinking of the right moneybomb? The one with 7800 Facebook attendees and $2 mil?

----------


## JamesButabi

Well after today I'm headed to NH until Monday so I'm gonna need everyone to keep pushing extra for me!

----------


## radiofriendly

My article is on the front of Daily Paul. Hopefully it helps to explain the branding of the event...

http://www.dailypaul.com/180664/what...-this-out-mean
(please share it...and the original on my website: http://iroots.org/2011/09/29/what-in...this-out-mean/)

----------


## JamesButabi

Oh sweet Daily Paul blacked out their main banner!

----------


## AmberH

> I think that's a bit high, but already we're bound to exceed the Constitution day moneybomb by a lot 
> 
> EDIT: Am I thinking of the right moneybomb? The one with 7800 Facebook attendees and $2 mil?


That was the Birthday Bomb

----------


## Spanky

I can't find the thread someone made yesterday but I think rallies in major cities on the day of and sign bombs the day before ate great ideas. Anyone in indianapolis wanting to help setting these up?

----------


## ross11988

Well I spammed this enough until YouTube stopped me. Sent out a message to all of my meetups.

----------


## WD-NY

> Oh sweet Daily Paul blacked out their main banner!


Woah! Whoever came up with that little spin on the blackout meme deserve a gold star! And if the DailyPaul's logo is staying like that until October 19th, BlackThisOut is going to be HUGE.

----------


## justatrey

> Oh sweet Daily Paul blacked out their main banner!


YES! Now that is some good promotion. Everyone visiting the site will almost be forced to mouse over it to see what the deal is. Then it links directly to the website. Great job whoever was involved with this

----------


## dusman

Oh, what a great surprise to find Daily Paul get involved. However, I never expected them to do THAT! How cool!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Keep on spreading the word! Be sure to share videos!

----------


## JamesButabi

> Woah! Whoever came up with that little spin on the blackout meme deserve a gold star! And if the DailyPaul's logo is staying like that until October 19th, BlackThisOut is going to be HUGE.


Yep glad to see the other big players hopping on board.   That's what willl make this thing take off.  Many thanks to the DP crew.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Started popping on news feeds now, saw it here:
http://www.opposingviews.com/i/polit...ybomb-ron-paul

Good start. More momentum!

----------


## muzzled dogg

please add DP to Coalition of Web Sites Supporting the Black This Out Moneybomb

----------


## ItsTime

dusman, PMed you please respond ASAP. thanks man

----------


## AmberH

> I would say to pick maybe 10 people in each group to e-mail. That way hopefully the word gets out to the rest of the group. I am working on meetupgroup 1-10 . If you can take 11-20. And Amber maybe take 21-30. Then see if we get more volunteers.


Because there is a limit to how many emails you can send, I just sent emails to a few active members of each group.

----------


## dusman

> please add DP to Coalition of Web Sites Supporting the Black This Out Moneybomb


Yep, I already sent out a request to them for a transparent logo, if they have one. If anyone has direct contact.. please follow up with them about it.

----------


## davidt!

> Because there is a limit to how many emails you can send, I just sent emails to a few active members of each group.


Sounds good. That's what I have been doing too. Next to the "members" tab is a "leadership" tab. I have been sending it to a few of the organizers/assistant organizers.

----------


## davidt!

> Im going to spend the whole day spamming YouTube and Facebook. What is the typical message to post? I saw it earlier, but can't find it now.


Awesome! We could use help with this project too. 1-60 on the list have been covered. We need people to start on 60 on. 

We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 

First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" tab or "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 

Hello,

The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.

RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
Pledge Today: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Ron Paul Forums Promotional Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

Goals:
25,000 Attending on Facebook.
$6,000,000+ in Donations!

As I'm sure you know, a well funded campaign is crucial for Ron Paul in his bid for the White House. He is gaining a lot of traction in spite of a near media blackout on television, in print, and on the radio by the "mainstream media".

Take some time to courteously discuss these important FACTS with the media to explain just why Ron Paul is a serious contender:

1. Ron Paul polls consistently in a dead heat with President Obama (Rasmussen, Gallup, CNN).

2. Ron Paul consistently places in the top three in major Republican Primary polls.

3. Ron Paul is number two in fundraising and number one for individual donations.

4. Ron Paul has more military donations than all other GOP candidates combined, as well as President Obama.

5. Ron Paul is a twelve-term Congressman and has spent his entire career defending the Constitution.

6. Ron Paul is the only candidate to accurately predict the housing bubble, economic crises and the devaluation of the dollar.

As we've seen, sometimes even these indisputable facts are still ignored. We can bypass the media blackout by putting ads on TV, in print, online, phone banking, and with direct mail marketing campaigns. All of these cost A LOT of money to put in place.

For Liberty,
ME 

**UPDATE: 1-60 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 61-70, 71 -80, etc. etc. Thanks!

----------


## ross11988

davidt. Starting on Group 60 now!. Looks like Youtube is getting mad at me.

----------


## ross11988

> davidt. Starting on Group 60 now!. Looks like Youtube is getting mad at me.


Well that was fast. And the limit I got was 12 people.

----------


## AmberH

> Well that was fast. And the limit I got was 12 people.


Yeah, I had to create multiple accounts.

----------


## MJU1983

> Oh, what a great surprise to find Daily Paul get involved. However, I never expected them to do THAT! How cool!


You gonna add them to your website?

*"VISIT OUR COALITION OF WEB SITES SUPPORTING THE BLACK THIS OUT MONEYBOMB!"*

----------


## davidt!

> Well that was fast. And the limit I got was 12 people.


Yeah you can send to 12 members a day and 3 more to the "contact us" on their homepage for a total of 15. Let me know what number you get to so we can keep track on this thread. Thanks!

Amber, good idea on the multiple accounts.

----------


## ItsTime

Fixed the scroll bar problem with the facebook fan page. Also added a moneybomb video to it. You either need to be a non-fan or logged out to view the welcome page. 

http://facebook.com/blackthisout

----------


## Crotale

Bump.

----------


## trey4sports

does anyone have the numbers for people added on Oct. 4? Missing from the original post.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> does anyone have the numbers for people added on Oct. 4? Missing from the original post.


I was sleeping, so no, unless somebody else recorded the numbers. I thought it was close to 7,300 though, wasn't it?

----------


## trey4sports

> I was sleeping, so no, unless somebody else recorded the numbers. I thought it was close to 7,300 though, wasn't it?


somethin' like that. if no one pops in the thread with a number you might want to enter something like 

Oct. 4 - ~7300 (+~300)

----------


## ross11988

Looks like we got 300 signed up today

----------


## NickOdell

hehe! Got the first comment on Ron's most recent status. 

Anyways, hope to have a big push today! We are already +300. We need to double this! Has the RonPaulForums email been sent out yet?

----------


## trey4sports

> hehe! Got the first comment on Ron's most recent status. 
> 
> Anyways, hope to have a big push today! We are already +300. We need to double this! Has the RonPaulForums email been sent out yet?


wondering about that too. That should definitely be a big boost. 


Also, We should get a big boost when the campaign starts sending out emails about this next moneybomb. We will have a third page for signups as well because They will want to have their own landing page.

----------


## NickOdell

> Yeah you can send to 12 members a day and 3 more to the "contact us" on their homepage for a total of 15. Let me know what number you get to so we can keep track on this thread. Thanks!
> 
> Amber, good idea on the multiple accounts.


I want to send out another round of messages to meetups today. What number are we on? So I know where to start. Thanks




> wondering about that too. That should definitely be a big boost. 
> 
> 
> Also, We should get a big boost when the campaign starts sending out emails about this next moneybomb. We will have a third page for signups as well because They will want to have their own landing page.


Agreed. We need to get the email sent out today. 

Also, does anyone have a good way to get in contact with the campaign? We need them to contact Trevor Lyman about his email lists. He can't use them without the official campaign being involved, per FEC regulations. 

We should try and get these things accomplished today. We need to keep moving this project along quickly.

----------


## dusman

> somethin' like that. if no one pops in the thread with a number you might want to enter something like 
> 
> Oct. 4 - ~7300 (+~300)


7,292 is what I updated it at.. Not sure how close it was to midnight though.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Between the Attending & Maybe Attending on the Facebook Event and those that pledged at the website, we now have over 13,000 people that have pledged to donate on the 19th!

----------


## ItsTime

I wish facebook had insight for events, but they dont.

----------


## Eric21ND

How can you guys see all the Ron Paul meet ups around the country?

----------


## pacodever

> does anyone have the numbers for people added on Oct. 4? Missing from the original post.


Midnight EST it was at 7363, so I had 362 for the day.

----------


## NickOdell

> How can you guys see all the Ron Paul meet ups around the country?


http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/

----------


## eduardo89

Widget added to http://www.callofliberty.com/

C lick on the ads please, all proceeds to towards Ron Pal grassroots projects

----------


## Spanky

I feel like we have a big push coming up, hopefully my 10,000 fliers come in before this weekend :/

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ers...thoughts

----------


## ItsTime

> I feel like we have a big push coming up, hopefully my 10,000 fliers come in before this weekend :/
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ers...thoughts


They usually take about 5 days to come in. when did you order them?

----------


## Spanky

> They usually take about 5 days to come in. when did you order them?


I wasn't expecting them till friday, and Sunday is when Justin contacted me. We'll be fine, I have fall break monday and tuesday so extra days to pass out

----------


## ItsTime

> I wasn't expecting them till friday, and Sunday is when Justin contacted me. We'll be fine, I have fall break monday and tuesday so extra days to pass out


Awesome!

----------


## Spanky

If we don't gain the interest, I'm looking for stuff to sell and try to get at least 25k more and take them to my state's capital city. I really don't wanna miss out on those possible donations

----------


## ItsTime

You will find out it is hard to hand out that many flyers. ha

----------


## Spanky

> You will find out it is hard to hand out that many flyers. ha


IF we get the ones for Indy, I have 5 people going with me and multiple ones from the forum here said they would help. I've been planning

----------


## dusman

> IF we get the ones for Indy, I have 5 people going with me and multiple ones from the forum here said they would help. I've been planning


BTW, I probably have 2-3 additional people that would probably help out.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

7,640 attending on facebook.

----------


## Spanky

> BTW, I probably have 2-3 additional people that would probably help out.


Well, Justin needs the order pretty early for them to get done.

I really wish with a co-signer endorsement, we can raise the funds. like I said even if 2% of the people donate only $1 we'd profit!

I understand they want results on the first one, but if we want to have them by next weekend and start Friday, we need to get this moving.

That's 8+ people willing to pass them out, and if I have to work 22 hour day and nights to get them all around town, I will...

----------


## davidt!

> I want to send out another round of messages to meetups today. What number are we on? So I know where to start. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. We need to get the email sent out today. 
> 
> Also, does anyone have a good way to get in contact with the campaign? We need them to contact Trevor Lyman about his email lists. He can't use them without the official campaign being involved, per FEC regulations. 
> 
> We should try and get these things accomplished today. We need to keep moving this project along quickly.


Hey Nick, 1-60 has been accounted for if you can take 61-70?

----------


## NickOdell

> Hey Nick, 1-60 has been accounted for if you can take 61-70?


Will do! Was just waiting for you to comment back and let me know which ones to do!

----------


## davidt!

> Will do! Was just waiting for you to comment back and let me know which ones to do!


Actually if you could take 71-80?

----------


## NickOdell

> Actually if you could take 71-80?


No problem

----------


## NickOdell

71-80 are done. C'mon people, everyone take 10 groups per day.  We are more than 10% done with contacting this entire list of meetup groups.

----------


## badger4RP

I dont remember if there was a thread about contacting meetups i though someone already started this. I contacted all the Ron Paul Meetups in Wisconsin.

----------


## NickOdell

> I dont remember if there was a thread about contacting meetups i though someone already started this. I contacted all the Ron Paul Meetups in Wisconsin.


There was a thread. Now we are just going through all the meetup groups listed here: http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/

We have done through #80.

----------


## badger4RP

> There was a thread. Now we are just going through all the meetup groups listed here: http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/
> 
> We have done through #80.


Is there any way to resurrect that thread, In my experience it has taken a while to get some of the groups to respond. We might be able to get more people if this is in its own thread or in the OP. I'm glad they are listed in order of member# but is there a way to search it in order of most meetups?

----------


## NickOdell

> Is there any way to resurrect that thread, In my experience it has taken a while to get some of the groups to respond. We might be able to get more people if this is in its own thread or in the OP. I'm glad they are listed in order of member# but is there a way to search it in order of most meetups?


The old thread was done by state. People were messaging all the meetups in their state. 

I don't know if there is a way to organize it that way. Isn't sorting the list by # of members best though? 

@Davidt, if you could create a new thread for this, that would help a lot.

----------


## davidt!

> The old thread was done by state. People were messaging all the meetups in their state. 
> 
> I don't know if there is a way to organize it that way. Isn't sorting the list by # of members best though? 
> 
> @Davidt, if you could create a new thread for this, that would help a lot.


Yeah I started a thread yesterday but it kinda fell off. I'll see if I can find it. I also noticed that some of the meetup members have facebook so I have been messaging them on fb too.

Anyone wanna take 81-90?

----------


## Sentinelrv

*I Need Feedback:*

Alright, I was asked by WD-NY to take *this email* that will be sent out to the BlackThisOut email list and rework it into something better. What I did was take the original email I wrote for RonPaulForums to send out and I merged it with this one.

I felt WD-NY's version lacked emotion. As soon as the email starts it goes straight to math calculation, something I'm sure a lot of people would be bored with. So instead, I made a short emotional buildup to the numbers. Many people that pledged on the website don't know about the $6,000,000 goal, since it isn't stated on the website itself. So in the beginning, I made the goal clear. Then in the progress section, I showed off the numbers to make it clear that this goal is possible to reach. Then I included WD-NY's 3 step guide for helping to promote this event. I turned the lead out sentence into the 4th step. Then I included the emotional lead out from my original email.

I need feedback on this email as soon as possible, because Josh will be sending it out tonight to all the RonPaulForums members. It's currently addressed to BlackThisOut pledgers though, so I'd have to change some of the wording around before he sent it out. Anyway, give me feedback please.




> *Thank you for Pledging to BlackThisOut*
> 
> Through the "Black THIS Out" movement, we are demanding an end to the media's bias and their refusal to admit Dr. Ron Paul as a 2012 GOP Frontrunner. On October 19th, 2011, tens of thousands of Americans shall stand together to send the media a very clear message:
> 
> We stand as one with Ron Paul and his mission to change the course of history and we will join in this mission by helping to raise more than $6,000,000 in a single day for his campaign for the Presidency of the United States of America. We will give the media something to BLACK OUT!
> 
> *BlackThisOut Progress:*
> 
> The Oct 19th "Black THIS Out" Money Bomb will be the one to surpass them all, but ONLY with your help! Already, between the "Attending" and "Maybe Attending" on Facebook, and those of you that have pledged your support on the *www.BlackThisOut.com* website, we have over 13,000 people pledged to donate what they can to the Ron Paul Campaign on the 19th.
> ...

----------


## badger4RP

> Yeah I started a thread yesterday but it kinda fell off. I'll see if I can find it. I also noticed that some of the meetup members have facebook so I have been messaging them on fb too.
> 
> Anyone wanna take 81-90?


Ok i'll take 81-90...

----------


## davidt!

> Ok i'll take 81-90...


Thanks badger4RP. Anyone want to take 91-100?

----------


## pacodever

I'll be putting in 5-6 hours a day into this until 19 Oct.  Been pushing on my Twitter @libertypeace as well as starting on FB.  Below are the FB sites I will be posting to as frequently as possible.  I've already hit them all with a round early this morning (minus all all the Occupys).  In addition to the FB pages, I will be hitting up the corresponding sites as time allows.  Let me know if you have any additions:

CNN American Morning
CNN
CNN INTL
CNN Politics
CNN Situation Room
CNN Breaking News
Anderson Cooper 360
Morning Express with Robin Meade
ABC News
CBS News
NBC News
Fox News
Fox Business
ESPN

Politico
Huffington Post
Drudge
Open Secrets

Judge Andrew Napolitano – Freedom Watch
Neil Cavuto – Your World
Al Jazeera English
RT
Alex Jones – Infowars
Jesse Ventura
John Stossel

CATO Institute
Ludwig Von Mises Institute
Campaign for Liberty
Young Americans for Liberty
Blue Republicans
End War on Drugs
Occupy Wall Street
Occupy Together
Occupy the Federal Reserve
Occupy the Fed
Occupy the Mainstream Media
Occupy DC
Occupy Boston
Occupy Chicago
Occupy Philadelphia
Occupy Seattle
Occupy Dallas
Occupy Columbus
Occupy Madison
Occupy New Orleans
Occupy Orlando
Occupy Denver
Occupy Florida
Occupy San Francisco
Occupy San Diego
Occupy Houston
Occupy Nashville
Occupy OKC
Occupy Tampa
Occupy Sacramento
Occupy Buffalo
Occupy Cincinnati
Occupy Miami
Occupy Tulsa
Occupy Arkansas
Occupy Michigan
Occupy Baltimore
Occupy Portland
Occupy Richmond
Occupy Omaha
Occupy Pittsburgh
Occupy Milwaukee

NY Times
LA Times
Dallas Morning News
Washington Post
Wall Street Journal
USA Today
San Jose Mercury News
New York Post
Chicago Tribune
Chicago Sun Times
Houston Chronicle
Denver Post

----------


## InTradePro

+Rep pacodever!

----------


## Sentinelrv

That mass email will be going out in a little bit, so please tell me what you think about it.

----------


## davidt!

> *I Need Feedback:*
> 
> Alright, I was asked by WD-NY to take *this email* that will be sent out to the BlackThisOut email list and rework it into something better. What I did was take the original email I wrote for RonPaulForums to send out and I merged it with this one.
> 
> I felt WD-NY's version lacked emotion. As soon as the email starts it goes straight to math calculation, something I'm sure a lot of people would be bored with. So instead, I made a short emotional buildup to the numbers. Many people that pledged on the website don't know about the $6,000,000 goal, since it isn't stated on the website itself. So in the beginning, I made the goal clear. Then in the progress section, I showed off the numbers to make it clear that this goal is possible to reach. Then I included WD-NY's 3 step guide for helping to promote this event. I turned the lead out sentence into the 4th step. Then I included the emotional lead out from my original email.
> 
> I need feedback on this email as soon as possible, because Josh will be sending it out tonight to all the RonPaulForums members. It's currently addressed to BlackThisOut pledgers though, so I'd have to change some of the wording around before he sent it out. Anyway, give me feedback please.


Looks great! Good job!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Is Dusman or WD-NY on? Option #3 in the email links to a page where you can share the email, but the current version is outdated. It needs to be updated with what I have here before Josh can send the email out on RonPaulForums, or I need to emliminate option #3 from the list. Please let me know what's up.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I just linked one of the good videos to it also.

----------


## jordie

> *I Need Feedback:*
> 
> Alright, I was asked by WD-NY to take *this email* that will be sent out to the BlackThisOut email list and rework it into something better. What I did was take the original email I wrote for RonPaulForums to send out and I merged it with this one.
> 
> I felt WD-NY's version lacked emotion. As soon as the email starts it goes straight to math calculation, something I'm sure a lot of people would be bored with. So instead, I made a short emotional buildup to the numbers. Many people that pledged on the website don't know about the $6,000,000 goal, since it isn't stated on the website itself. So in the beginning, I made the goal clear. Then in the progress section, I showed off the numbers to make it clear that this goal is possible to reach. Then I included WD-NY's 3 step guide for helping to promote this event. I turned the lead out sentence into the 4th step. Then I included the emotional lead out from my original email.
> 
> I need feedback on this email as soon as possible, because Josh will be sending it out tonight to all the RonPaulForums members. It's currently addressed to BlackThisOut pledgers though, so I'd have to change some of the wording around before he sent it out. Anyway, give me feedback please.



I would add a number 5 to that list, along the lines of: 

*#5 - Forward this email!* You probably have family members and friends who don't have Facebook or twitter, but still have email. Get the word out to them and their friends. Forward this email to them!

----------


## lucky_bg

Just one suggestion. When you are leaving comments on web articles or You Tube videos, about BlackThisOut moneybomb, please *ALWAYS* include link to either BlackThisOut main page or the Fb event page in comment. And even better for both pages. 

I just saw nice comment on web article about Ron Paul's fundraising results in Q3 by one of RPF mods. Comment was about BlackthisOut moneybomb, it was good and positive, but it would be even better with links to web pages included, IMHO.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I would add a number 5 to that list, along the lines of: 
> 
> *#5 - Forward this email!* You probably have family members and friends who don't have Facebook or twitter, but still have email. Get the word out to them and their friends. Forward this email to them!


Done

----------


## JoshLowry

Reads awesome!  I won't be able to use bolded or <h1> text due to the forum software, but I'll make it as presentable as I can.

#5 is a savvy but simple addition.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Reads awesome!  I won't be able to use bolded or <h1> text due to the forum software, but I'll make it as presentable as I can.
> 
> #5 is a savvy but simple addition.


Josh, I will send you the altered version addressed to RonPaulForums members in a minute. Also, we may need to wait, because option #3 links to an email that's not finished yet. Either Dusman or WD-NY needs to come online to update it first.

----------


## jordie

Hey should I still go ahead with making that press release? If people are happy to help distribute it, I'll tidy it up and get some further feedback on it.

----------


## TexMac

> Just one suggestion. When you are leaving comments on web articles or You Tube videos, about BlackThisOut moneybomb, please *ALWAYS* include link to either BlackThisOut main page or the Fb event page in comment. And even better for both pages. 
> 
> I just saw nice comment on web article about Ron Paul's fundraising results in Q3 by one of RPF mods. Comment was about BlackthisOut moneybomb, it was good and positive, but it would be even better with links to web pages included, IMHO.


YouTube comments with links in them are automatically marked as spam.  Some article comment threads also will not allow links.

----------


## lucky_bg

> YouTube comments with links in them are automatically marked as spam.  Some article comment threads also will not allow links.


Ok, thanx. My bad then.

----------


## JamesButabi

Off to bed.  NH tomorrow through Monday.  Keep up the good work folks and see yal Monday!

I expect to see over 10,000 facebookers and 5000 pledgers upon my return!

----------


## Liber Team

add dailypaul to the coalition and fix the problem of a picture not showing up when you post the url on facebook...

----------


## JoshLowry

Please and thank you go farther than you think.  

Many have been busting their tails.

----------


## Spanky

> Please and thank you go farther than you think.  
> 
> Many have been busting their tails.


I'll do it for him. Please and thanks. Actually lots of thanks to everyone! Good work people

----------


## JoshLowry

Wild goose choose with clues hidden in a video that goes viral on reddit?  Ideas?

----------


## WD-NY

Hey Sentinel, I like many of the edits (the most recent version is being hosted on mailchimp's servers here) - but think we need to keep it much much tighter (since there will be several more email updates sent to the list between now and October 19th.) 

Try tightening some of the sections up. 5 "todos" is 2 too many imo. People reading the email won't know what to do (choice paralysis). The goal is to take my version and SHORTEN IT 

re: "#3 links to an email that's not finished yet." - that's the archived version of the email that will be sent out to the entire list. It's the equivalent of the "Is this email not displaying correctly? View it in your browser." link at the top of most newsletter emails.

----------


## dusman

I would suggest cutting down some of the wording a bit, since there will be quite a few who simply aren't going to read through all of it. I'd read back through and remove things that aren't really necessary and get straight to the point. Other than that, it does read pretty good.

----------


## dusman

Thanks Josh for the heads up! 

BTW, how have we done on Facebook today?

----------


## Sentinelrv

I'm trying to edit it now.

----------


## NickOdell

> Thanks Josh for the heads up! 
> 
> BTW, how have we done on Facebook today?


Pretty good. We are up 420 so far. I miss getting 6 or 7 hundred a day though.

----------


## trey4sports

> Thanks Josh for the heads up! 
> 
> BTW, how have we done on Facebook today?


Not really sure what we started at today, but I think it was somewhere around 7300. So at least +400

----------


## trey4sports

7722 was our ending spot on FB tonight.

----------


## qwerty

UPDATE THE FACEBOOK PAGE!

too many people DOESN´T understand that this is a online fundraiser! They are not familiar with the moneybomb!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Alright, I deleted a bunch of paragraphs and compacted the promote section into 3 steps. It's hard to shorten this any further without losing parts of the main message. What do you think now?




> *Thank you for Pledging to BlackThisOut*
> 
> Because of the media's bias and their refusal to admit Dr. Ron Paul as a 2012 GOP Frontrunner, we have no choice but to make a very clear statement. On Oct 19th, we will stand as one with Ron Paul and his mission to change the course of history by raising more than $6,000,000 in a single day for his campaign for the Presidency of the United States of America. This will be our statement. Let the media Black THIS Out!
> 
> *BlackThisOut Progress:*
> 
> The Oct 19th "Black THIS Out" Money Bomb will be the one to surpass them all, but ONLY with your help! Already, between the "Attending" and "Maybe Attending" on Facebook, and those of you that have pledged your support on the *www.BlackThisOut.com* website, we have over 13,000 people pledged to donate what they can to the Ron Paul Campaign on the 19th. Over 13,000 people, ALREADY! That's many more people than the August 20th $2,000,000 Birthday Money Bomb, and with 14 days remaining until midnight of the 19th, we have the opportunity NOW to take this early momentum and really make this thing EXPLODE! Here's where the two Mega Money Bombs of 2007 stood:
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## NickOdell

> Alright, I deleted a bunch of paragraphs and compacted the promote section into 3 steps. It's hard to shorten this any further without losing parts of the main message. What do you think now?


I really like it! Is this the email RPF is going to send out? Sorry, I'm not up to date on this thread yet.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I really like it! Is this the email RPF is going to send out? Sorry, I'm not up to date on this thread yet.


This is the email that will be sent out to the BlackThisOut.com pledge list. Josh will also be sending out this email. All he needs to do is change the beginning title from "Thank you for Pledging to BlackThisOut" to "Attention Mainstream Media".

----------


## TexMac

> Nov 5th, 2007 - Guy Fawkes Day MB - *17,000 Pledges - $4.3M Raised* - 35,000 Unique Donors.


Please don't call it the Guy Fawkes Day moneybomb.  The theme was more V for Vendetta.  

http://thisnovember5th.com/

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Please don't call it the Guy Fawkes Day moneybomb.  The theme was more V for Vendetta.  
> 
> http://thisnovember5th.com/


Thanks for pointing that out. I didn't realize it was there because I copied it from WD-NY's original email. I changed it to just November 5th MB.

----------


## TexMac

OK, I think it's good now.

----------


## WD-NY

> Please don't call it the Guy Fawkes Day moneybomb.  The theme was more V for Vendetta.  
> 
> http://thisnovember5th.com/


Yeah, that's what I remember us calling it too but wikipedia has it as the "guy fawkes day" money bomb, so I went with that. Is there something besides "V for Vendetta Money Bomb"? That's almost more subversive than Guy Fawkes 

Also, check the email link - I made a few changes before Sentinal posted his most recent suggestions.
http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=...=6d0c69b24e&e=[UNIQID]

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Yeah, that's what I remember us calling it too but wikipedia has it as the "guy fawkes day" money bomb, so I went with that. Is there something besides "V for Vendetta Money Bomb"? That's almost more subversive than Guy Fawkes


As far as I know, it was always called the Noveber 5th Money Bomb, so I left it as that. I sent you a PM about this already, but if this version is good, could you please update the email in that link so Josh can send out the email for RonPaulForums?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Also, check the email link - I made a few changes before Sentinal posted his most recent suggestions.
> http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=...=6d0c69b24e&e=[UNIQID]


I think a lot of that money bomb data isn't necessary. Also, I liked my last paragraph better because it instills a sense of urgency. This is the end. This is Dr. Paul's last chance to fix the country. Screw up now and it's game over for everybody. But then I end it with hope by saying that we're so close to victory and to do everything possible to see this through to the end.

Also, you make the goal taking the message directly to the people. While that's true, I think it's more exciting to make the goal about breaking Ron into the top-tier.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I sent you a PM about this already, but if this version is good, could you please update the email in that link so Josh can send out the email for RonPaulForums?


Just to make sure you know, I'm waiting for your OK and the above to be done so I can send the final version to Josh. I don't want to go to bed yet without having this done first. I'm not sure if you're working on it because you haven't told me what you're doing. No need to rush, but I'd just like an answer on what's going on.

----------


## ItsTime

> UPDATE THE FACEBOOK PAGE!
> 
> too many people DOESN´T understand that this is a online fundraiser! They are not familiar with the moneybomb!


I have no idea why so many people dont know its online. I think they do not read the page at all and just respond. But with that said I added the word "online"




> The Ron Paul *Online* Money Bomb to Surpass all other Moneybombs!

----------


## trey4sports

> I think a lot of that money bomb data isn't necessary. *Also, I liked my last paragraph better because it instills a sense of urgency*. This is the end. This is Dr. Paul's last chance to fix the country. Screw up now and it's game over for everybody. But then I end it with hope by saying that we're so close to victory and to do everything possible to see this through to the end.
> 
> Also, you make the goal taking the message directly to the people. While that's true, *I think it's more exciting to make the goal about breaking Ron into the top-tier.*


Agree with both points.

----------


## WD-NY

Take all links to the archived version of the email out of the letter being sent to the members of RonPaulForums. We want them going to either blackthisout.com or the facebook event page. Everything else is secondary to securing their pledge/rsvp. 

So have the link is #2 point to blackthisout.com (instead of the email archive page). They can share to facebook & twitter using the widgets above the pledge form on blackthisout.com. 

Cool?

----------


## WD-NY

> Agree with both points.


I posted this earlier but here's why I'm including them in the email going out tomorrow to the blackthisout.com pledge list:




> These numbers are super useful to our promotion efforts imo. One of my favorite traits of Ron Paul supporters is that they/we are especially receptive of being told straight up what we're up against or how serious the current condition of our economy is... *The truth not only sets us free but also gives us hope/confidence...* because knowing specifically how high the mountain we need to climb is, enables us to focus on coming us with a way around, over or through to the other side. 
> 
> I think one of the more epic responses Ron Paul has given recently was when a reporter asked him something to the effect of, "Don't your supporters get depressed by how often you say 'Americas broke' or 'we can't do it because we can't afford it'? I mean, you make it all seem so hopeless..." 
> 
> And Ron Paul responded with "No, they're actually the complete opposite of hopeless, because when people know where they stand, when they know that there will be no bailout or whatever, their will to survive/fight/win kicks in and they say to me 'we can do this, we can figure a way out now that we know how serious the problem/challenge is'... It's the endless stringing along and the stories about how 'if they just hold on, the govn't will eventually step in and fix things' that causes people to become apathetic and demoralized, because they end up waiting for the aid/solution that never arrives."

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Take all links to the archived version of the email out of the letter being sent to the members of RonPaulForums. We want them going to either blackthisout.com or the facebook event page. Everything else is secondary to securing their pledge/rsvp. 
> 
> So have the link is #2 point to blackthisout.com (instead of the email archive page). They can share to facebook & twitter using the widgets above the pledge form on blackthisout.com. 
> 
> Cool?


What about the promotion guide? Can I leave that in? I think it's very important. I'll remove everything else.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I posted this earlier but here's why I'm including them in the email going out tomorrow to the blackthisout.com pledge list:


Yeah, but that's why I included this in there...




> Over 13,000 people, ALREADY! That's many more people than the August 20th $2,000,000 Birthday Money Bomb, and with 14 days remaining until midnight of the 19th, we have the opportunity NOW to take this early momentum and really make this thing EXPLODE! Here's where the two Mega Money Bombs of 2007 stood:
> 
> 
> • Nov 5th, 2007 - November 5th MB - *17,000 Pledges - $4.3M Raised* - 35,000 Unique Donors.
> • Dec 16th, 2007 - Tea Party Day MB - *36,500 Pledges - $6M Raised* - 58,407 Unique Donors.



Isn't that part enough to give them hope? All those other numbers I think are too much, plus they show our fundraising power going down the toilet even further every month.

----------


## WD-NY

> Yeah, but that's why I included this in there...
> 
> Isn't that part enough to give them hope? All those other numbers I think are too much, plus they show our fundraising power going down the toilet even further every month.


Oh, just the 2011 money bomb stats? I thought you meant all of them - 




> What about the promotion guide? Can I leave that in? I think it's very important. I'll remove everything else.


A link to the promotion guide = a MUST HAVE IN EVERY EMAIL. It's epic!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Ok, here is the update. I got rid of all the other links except the promotion guide and changed option #2. It's much shorter now and easier to understand in my opinion. How is this?

*EDIT:* I added another Facebook Event link at the top.




> *Thank you for Pledging to BlackThisOut*
> 
> Because of the media's bias and their refusal to admit Dr. Ron Paul as a 2012 GOP Frontrunner, we have no choice but to make a very clear statement. On Oct 19th, we will stand as one with Ron Paul and his mission to change the course of history by raising more than $6,000,000 in a single day for his campaign for the Presidency of the United States of America. This will be our statement. Let the media Black THIS Out!
> 
> *BlackThisOut Progress:*
> 
> The Oct 19th "Black THIS Out" Money Bomb will be the one to surpass them all, but ONLY with your help! Already, between the "Attending" and "Maybe Attending" on the *Facebook Event*, and those of you that have pledged your support on the *www.BlackThisOut.com* website, we have over 13,000 people pledged to donate what they can to the Ron Paul Campaign on the 19th. Over 13,000 people, ALREADY! That's many more people than the August 20th $2,000,000 Birthday Money Bomb, and with 14 days remaining until midnight of the 19th, we have the opportunity NOW to take this early momentum and really make this thing EXPLODE! Here's where the two Mega Money Bombs of 2007 stood:
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## JoshLowry

Looks great imo!

Thanks Sentinel.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Looks great imo!
> 
> Thanks Sentinel.


Thanks! When you send it out through the forums though, just make sure to change the first title from "Thank you for Pledging to BlackThisOut" to "Attention Mainstream Media". That should be about it.

----------


## muzzled dogg

sent u have some grammar mistakes

send me a PM

----------


## Sentinelrv

> sent u have some grammar mistakes
> 
> send me a PM


Sent. I'm not completely accurate on grammar, so I'm not sure what I'm missing here. Could you check it over and post the final version back on this thread?

----------


## lucent

Should advertise this via Twitter #occupywallstreet and #ows.

----------


## eaglesfan48

Hey Sentinel, in the original post you still have 3,406 attending Facebook under the Success is Dependent on Attendance Numbers title. We've gone up a tad bit since then.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Hey Sentinel, in the original post you still have 3,406 attending Facebook under the Success is Dependent on Attendance Numbers title. We've gone up a tad bit since then.


Fixed

----------


## NickOdell

Just contacted http://www.Facebook.com/ronpaul12 and he just posted about the moneybomb. He also said he will post it every other day until the 19th!  if he gets 1/8 of his fans to donate, that's more than 20,000 right there.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Just contacted http://www.Facebook.com/ronpaul12 and he just posted about the moneybomb. He also said he will post it every other day until the 19th!  if he gets 1/8 of his fans to donate, that's more than 20,000 right there.


Nick, point him to the first post of this thread and tell him to try uploading the picture ad we have listed there and to use the message with the three links. It's much more effective, because it's more visible than the links he's posting. I have an example image there that shows him how it should look like. It's listed under the promote on Facebook section.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Here is the whole section. Show this to him...

*Upload a Black This Out Banner Ad to Advertise the Event*

*1.* Save the following picture to your computer.

*2.* Upload the picture onto your Facebook profile. It will show up as a large ad in your friend's news feeds.

*3.* The best way to do this is to upload the picture as a status update on other Ron Paul Facebook pages.

*4.* You can use this picture or make your own. The possibilities are limitless using the media blackout theme.

*Example:*



*Photo:*

----------


## NickOdell

> Nick, point him to the first post of this thread and tell him to try uploading the picture ad we have listed there and to use the message with the three links. It's much more effective, because it's more visible than the links he's posting. I have an example image there that shows him how it should look like. It's listed under the promote on Facebook section.


Will relay the message to him.

----------


## dusman

> Just contacted http://www.Facebook.com/ronpaul12 and he just posted about the moneybomb. He also said he will post it every other day until the 19th!  if he gets 1/8 of his fans to donate, that's more than 20,000 right there.


Nice work. We already got several pledge.. even this late at night. I'm interested to see how effective that is during the day.

----------


## dusman

Sentinel, much better on the e-mail letter.

----------


## McDermit

5 of the last few pledges were people I invited. Woooo. lol. A few maybes, but overall, my night owls are coming through.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Sentinel, much better on the e-mail letter.


Yes, what's on that last post should be the final version. Do what you need to with it. I'm sending it to josh also. He's probably already in bed though now. This unfortunately took too long.

----------


## dusman

> Yes, what's on that last post should be the final version. Do what you need to with it. I'm sending it to josh also. He's probably already in bed though now. This unfortunately took too long.


No, Josh needs to learn to stay up 24/7 for us. lol

----------


## Sentinelrv

> No, Josh needs to learn to stay up 24/7 for us. lol


Dude, I'm losing sleep over this. It better be worth it, lol!

----------


## mstrmac1

I was*Thinking.. On the facebook pledge page. We should define what a moneybomb is. As we get deeper into invites of new folks .. They might not know what the heck were talking about. Make it clear that they stay home on that day and donate privately*

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I was*Thinking.. On the facebook pledge page. We should define what a moneybomb is. As we get deeper into invites of new folks .. They might not know what the heck were talking about. Make it clear that they stay home on that day and donate privately*


Yeah, I think we need to rewrite that whole thing. ItsTime said that it needs to be short so it doesn't cut off the information with a 'See More" link like it does right now.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Question, how has the pledges been going over the last couple of days? Are they increasing?

----------


## dusman

> Yeah, I think we need to rewrite that whole thing. ItsTime said that it needs to be short so it doesn't cut off the information with a 'See More" link like it does right now.


I agree. The description on the Facebook event page is starting to get to me. Even I rarely click the see more links to those.

----------


## dusman

> Question, how has the pledges been going over the last couple of days? Are they increasing?


Today (well.. yesterday) was a really good day. 288 pledges, which is the most we've had in about a week. Average per day is around 150-175.

----------


## JoshLowry

> No, Josh needs to learn to stay up 24/7 for us. lol


Ha, I'm still up.

Editing email for format now.

----------


## dusman

> Ha, I'm still up.
> 
> Editing email for format now.


Muahaha. Well done, sir. You are a trooper.

----------


## Sentinelrv

In case nobody saw my thread about it...

*http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Birthday-Bomb!*

Black This Out just passed the Facebook attendance numbers for the $2Mil Birthday Bomb and we still have 14 days left to promote it. The campaign hasn't even gotten involved yet. This thing is going to be HUGE! Here are the Facebook attendance numbers for the Birthday Money Bomb...

*Aug 20th - Birthday Money Bomb* *- 7,840 Attending - $2,000,000 Raised*

We just exploded past them. Like 100 people signed up within the last 30 minutes.

----------


## dusman

Could someone write up a brief overview of what a moneybomb is and also emphasize that all donations are going directly to the Ron Paul campaign. I've noticed we are starting to draw attention from people who've never been involved in these before, which is terrific! I think we might be taking for granted that moneybombs are second-nature to us. 

Something maybe a few paragraphs and I'll add it onto the web site.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Could someone write up a brief overview of what a moneybomb is and also emphasize that all donations are going directly to the Ron Paul campaign. I've noticed we are starting to draw attention from people who've never been involved in these before, which is terrific! I think we might be taking for granted that moneybombs are second-nature to us. 
> 
> Something maybe a few paragraphs and I'll add it onto the web site.


Where are you going to add it, under the existing paragraph? Or do you want to add it to the existing paragraph?

----------


## dusman

> Where are you going to add it, under the existing paragraph? Or do you want to add it to the existing paragraph?


I'll serve it through a link and either do a popout feature or send them to a new page.

----------


## JoshLowry

Got 2260 emails sent, server started bogging down because it automatically backs up around right now.

Will continue sending once server finishes back up.  (In about 30 minutes.)

----------


## Sentinelrv

Well, first of all. I think it might help to make it clearer if you changed the intro description a little bit, but you don't have to if you don't want to. I think it might be important to mention our $ goal. Besides having something to shoot for, this lets people immediately know that it's a fundraising event for Ron Paul. Some people visiting the website right now might not know what's going on as it does not make it clear in the intro text. What I have below keeps all of your main text. It just adds in the goal and mentions that it's a single day fundraising event.

"We the people demand an end to your lies and refusal to admit Ron Paul is a 2012 GOP Frontrunner. On October 19th, 2011, tens of thousands of Americans shall stand together to send you a very clear message. We will stand as one with Ron Paul and his mission to change the course of history by raising over $6 million in a single day for his presidential campaign. This noble struggle is one we have been so long engaged, and which we have pledged ourselves never to abandon until the glorious object of our contest shall be obtained."

Maybe you can put something right around that area that says "What is a Money Bomb?" and then a popup comes up with a short description of what a money bomb is. I'll write that now.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Got 2260 emails sent, server started bogging down because it automatically backs up around right now.
> 
> Will continue sending once server finishes back up.  (In about 30 minutes.)


How many members do we have here, or is that classified information, lol?

----------


## ross11988

> How many members do we have here, or is that classified information, lol?


For RPF - 30,000+

----------


## JoshLowry

Only able to email ~24k of those users as not everyone agrees at signup to be emailed.

----------


## Birdlady

I got the email already!

----------


## eaglesfan48

Updated Youtube channels contacted list




> 2012TheRevolution 4RonPaul2012 58784677 Ablinkin18 AdamVsTheManRT aenfroy87 alexaforronpaul AlexMerced AmericanDissent AmericanPatriot2008 AmericaStandsStrong1 amy2x anewnameunknown aravoth azuldas BlastFreezers bluesc11
> 
> BobAkimbo BOENDTHEWARSNOW bojan78 Butterflybreakfast bytesize C2XThunder camelotradio campaignforliberty CamsLiveVideo CapadocioJT cfini72 ChangeDaChannel chaosmucker ChoiceMediaTV cjtherriault CollectiveCheckup colletan
> 
> CongressmanRonPaul ConspiracyScope crye55 czeringue Daniel44125 danishresistancebopa dannybuntu DavidKretzmann deathmetal44 deb1926 defnug66 DjBobbyLosAngeles DrRonPaul2012 
> 
> DsupermanP eLIB3RTY EliyahF ekenliney4 ericblaze2000 evmazu EX0MATRlXTV EyesOnCitrus eyesonthedemise2 fairtaxPresident2008 f328owner fagan411 Fermion5 firstflyover fiscalconservative76 forugh3 FoxtrotActual1 
> 
> FreedomRonPaul frigifide fshakir1 FUBARPROTOCOL FurleyVision furnitureguy67 Gabedagreat73 GadsdenDispatch gbaili Geddy008 GeddyLeeYYZ george4title GetDownOrLayDwn916 
> ...

----------


## Sentinelrv

How is this? I wrote it like an "About" section for a website. You can link it near the pledge button maybe.




> This is the official website for the October 19th "Black THIS Out" Money Bomb. A money bomb is a 24 hour online fundraising event. Black This Out refers to the mainstream media's blackout of news coverage on the 2012 GOP presidential candidate Ron Paul. We're essentially trying to raise a donation total so large that it would be impossible for the media to ignore it, hence the Black THIS Out theme. Our goal is to raise $6 million for Ron Paul.
> 
> On the day of the event, all donations are to be made to *www.RonPaul2012.com*. There will be a donation ticker on the website, so you can see how much has been raised so far. No donation is to be made to the BlackThisOut.com website. The only purpose of this website is to collect pledges and to help spread the event through social networking tools. The emails collected from those who pledged will be used to remind them to donate on the day of the money bomb. The emails will also be used to notify people of upcoming money bombs later in the year. Once again, on Oct 19th, the only place to visit to make your donation is the campaign's official website at *www.RonPaul2012.com*.

----------


## eduardo89

> Only able to email ~24k of those users as not everyone agrees at signup to be emailed.


I always uncheck "receive emails from administrators". I dont want those bastards spamming me 

Edit: Nevermind, received email.

----------


## KEEF

Hey I got a reminder email this morning from ronpaulforums.com staff.  Thanks for the reminder but do we have the other RP sites sending out email bombs as well (RunRonPaul, Campaign for Liberty, the official campaign page, etc.).  I only ask because the number of pledges that my email said (13000) would mean that the average pledge would have to be $461.54. 




> Dear xxxxxxxxx,
> 
> Because of the media's bias and their refusal to admit Dr. Ron Paul as a 2012 GOP Frontrunner, we have no choice but to make a very clear statement. On Oct 19th, we will stand as one with Ron Paul and his mission to change the course of history by raising more than $6,000,000 in a single day for his campaign for the Presidency of the United States of America. This will be our statement. Let the media Black THIS Out!
> 
> 
> 
> Black THIS Out Progress:
> 
> The Oct 19th "Black THIS Out" Money Bomb will be the one to surpass them all, but ONLY with your help!
> ...

----------


## eduardo89

Why does the email I got from the forum say:




> Dear JoshLowry


My name is not Josh Lowry...

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Hey I got a reminder email this morning from ronpaulforums.com staff.  Thanks for the reminder but do we have the other RP sites sending out email bombs as well (RunRonPaul, Campaign for Liberty, the official campaign page, etc.).  I only ask because the number of pledges that my email said (13000) would mean that the average pledge would have to be $461.54.


The amount of donors is always many times that of the amount of pledges. Also, C4L can't get involved because of the FEC, the same with RunRonPaul and the guy who runs it. We've already tried. The campaign though will hopefully be getting involved shortly.

We're not sure if the Daily Paul will be sending out an email or not. You can get on them if you want them to.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Why does the email I got from the forum say:
> 
> My name is not Josh Lowry...


Lol, I got that too.

----------


## JoshLowry

> Why does the email I got from the forum say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Dear JoshLowry
> 			
> ...

----------


## Sentinelrv

>

----------


## eaglesfan48



----------


## eduardo89



----------


## Sentinelrv

WTF, that's scary.

----------


## KingNothing

> Why does the email I got from the forum say:
> 
> 
> 
> My name is not Josh Lowry...



HA!  Same here!  hahahahaha

----------


## eduardo89

> WTF, that's scary.


facepalmed so hard his face became a palm

----------


## Sentinelrv

This is for ItsTime when he comes back to this thread. I think that the Facebook Event description isn't allowing you to fit everything on it because you're allowing the information to run too far vertical. I tried to rewrite the information, though it might need to be compacted even more. Try out what I have below. It should hopefully take care of the issue of people not understanding what a money bomb is. If it still doesn't fit, I'll try working on it again later. We're getting too many new people that don't know what's going on, so we need to make the description as informative as possible.




> Attention Mainstream Media - We the people demand an end to your lies and refusal to admit Ron Paul is a 2012 GOP Frontrunner. On October 19th, 2011, tens of thousands of Americans shall stand together to send you a very clear message. We will stand as one with Ron Paul and his mission to change the course of history by raising over $6 million in a single day for his presidential campaign. Go ahead and try to Black THIS Out!
> 
> What is a Money Bomb? - The "Black THIS Out" Money Bomb is a 24 hour "Online" fundraising event. On Oct 19th, all donations are to be made to the official campaign website at http://www.RonPaul2012.com​/. Our goal is to break $6 million, but we can ONLY achieve this if we can get 25,000 people to attend this Facebook event! Attend this event and invite all your friends. Check below for all important links...
> 
> Pledge Here - http://blackthisout.com/
> Learn to Promote - http://www.blackthisout.co​m/planning
> DONATE ONLY TO - http://www.RonPaul2012.com​/

----------


## AmberH

> In case nobody saw my thread about it...
> 
> *http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Birthday-Bomb!*
> 
> Black This Out just passed the Facebook attendance numbers for the $2Mil Birthday Bomb and we still have 14 days left to promote it. The campaign hasn't even gotten involved yet. This thing is going to be HUGE! Here are the Facebook attendance numbers for the Birthday Money Bomb...
> 
> *Aug 20th - Birthday Money Bomb* *- 7,840 Attending - $2,000,000 Raised*
> 
> We just exploded past them. Like 100 people signed up within the last 30 minutes.



Yes! I didn't think we would pass it yesterday, when I checked the numbers on the Fb page this morning I was like dammmmnnnn!!!!  To me everything over this number is like a bonus. With 13 days left that is going to be a lot of bonus.

----------


## qwerty

back from work, now to gym and then 6-7 hours of hard promoting...

----------


## AmberH

> Thanks badger4RP. Anyone want to take 91-100?


I'll take 91-100

----------


## Sentinelrv

*Gabriel Mendoza* on the Facebook Event posted the following...




> I helped organize a campaign in 2007 to systematically message all 100,000 Ron Paul supporters on Myspace about the Nov. 5 and Dec. 16 moneybombs. It does not seem possible to message all of Ron Paul's "likers" on Facebook, because only administrators have that access. However, it may be possible to automate a system to collect all people who have "liked" one of Ron Paul's statuses in the past year of so (deleting duplicates). Perhaps this would get a hundred thousand or so of his fans. Does anyone with coding experience have ideas about this? Post or message me if you want to discuss further! Thanks!


I told him to come help us out in this thread if he has experience.

----------


## Crotale

Seems like his expertise could be a real asset. I hope he can come and help.

----------


## ItsTime

> I always uncheck "receive emails from administrators". I dont want those bastards spamming me 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, received email.


pwnd

----------


## qwerty

Hitting FB walls and sendings PM´s to KNOWN Ron Paul supporters on YT!



Im not going to post here múch anymore before OCT 19th!´I will put all of my energy on promoting this! 

WE REALLY NEED ALL PEOPLE PROMOTING IT NOT JUST TALK ABOUT IT! TALK IS CHEAP, LEADERS LEAD! 

PM is the best way to reach me if someone wants to have a chat.

----------


## Chris_Redfield

When is the campaign going to post about the money bomb on Facebook. Will they use the page that has already reached 8000 attendees or will they make a new page? Does anyone know? Might as well do it now right? If we want the message to reach 520000 people in a heartbeat that is the way to do it.

----------


## trey4sports

> When is the campaign going to post about the money bomb on Facebook. Will they use the page that has already reached 8000 attendees or will they make a new page? Does anyone know? Might as well do it now right? *If we want the message to reach 520000 people in a heartbeat* that is the way to do it.


That's not how Facebook pages work. They can't message everyone who "likes" their page. Only the people who manually go to their page will see the update. With that said, they have an internal mailing list of at the least, 100,000 donors. When they start sending emails about the moneybomb it will soar into overdrive.

----------


## eduardo89

> That's not how Facebook pages work. They can't message everyone who "likes" their page. Only the people who manually go to their page will see the update. With that said, they have an internal mailing list of at the least, 100,000 donors. When they start sending emails about the moneybomb it will soar into overdrive.


Yeah it sucks that you can´t send out a message to everyone who has liked your page. Although I´m sure people would get annoyed at getting spammed constantly by every page they´ve liked.

----------


## eaglesfan48

Alright, I think I'm finished with sending out Youtube PM's. I really can't seem to find any more channels that I haven't already PM'd. I will check back every few days under the newest uploads filter and PM any new Ron Paul Youtuber's I come across. But, besides that, I'm pretty sure I can move on to other forms of promotion. Here is the list Youtube Channels contacted.





> 1shabuti1 2012TheRevolution 247FreedomOps 4RonPaul2012 58784677 Ablinkin18 acuriousbeast AdamVsTheManRT aenfroy87 
> 
> AFMTDR alexaforronpaul AlexMerced AmericanDissent AmericanPatriot2008 AmericaStandsStrong1 amy2x anewnameunknown aravoth 
> 
> azuldas BlastFreezers bluesc11
> 
> BobAkimbo BOENDTHEWARSNOW bojan78 Butterflybreakfast bytesize C2XThunder camelotradio campaignforliberty CamsLiveVideo 
> 
> CapadocioJT cfini72 ChangeDaChannel chaosmucker ChoiceMediaTV cjtherriault CollectiveCheckup colletan
> ...

----------


## bluesc

How did I end up on that list haha? 

I've been upvoting all of the BTO comments, ect. I'll reupload the BTO videos and add annotation to future videos.

Keep it up guys.

----------


## eaglesfan48

+329 already today on Facebook. 

Great job everyone!

----------


## qwerty

> qwerty, have you tried doing this? It's on the first post. What it does is it creates a big photo advertisement for all to see. You would also need to post the facebook event link and your message that goes along with it. It just helps to get more people's attention on a page. I can't do it with my profile, because as far as i know, every time you upload the picture it shows up in your friends news feeds. You don't have any friends though on your profile, so you should try it out and go wild with it...
> 
> *upload a black this out banner ad to advertise the event*
> 
> *1.* save the following picture to your computer.
> 
> *2.* upload the picture onto your facebook profile. It will show up as a large ad in your friend's news feeds.
> 
> *3.* you can also upload the picture as a status update on other ron paul facebook pages.




important!!!!


This is the best way to promote it on fb walls!

We need more people on fb! You can allways create account for promotion only!

----------


## LibertyEsq

let's build some momentum by getting the most facebook attends of any day so far. I'll be promoting on youtube/twitter throughout the day

----------


## anand

Had a question regarding contribution from non citizens. 

I am not a US citizen but am working here in the US on a work visa. Can I donate to Ron Paul Campaign during upcoming event? 

I read that election rules prohibit for aliens to contribute to any election campaign. I might not be able to vote for him but at the least if i could still contribute that would be great.

Please advise. 

Thanks,
Anand

----------


## trey4sports

> let's build some momentum by getting the most facebook attends of any day so far. I'll be promoting on youtube/twitter throughout the day


Facebook is on FIRE today! Someone is kicking some serious ass promoting this event!




> Had a question regarding contribution from non citizens. 
> 
> I am not a US citizen but am working here in the US on a work visa. Can I donate to Ron Paul Campaign during upcoming event? 
> 
> I read that election rules prohibit for aliens to contribute to any election campaign. I might not be able to vote for him but at the least if i could still contribute that would be great.
> 
> Please advise. 
> 
> Thanks,
> Anand



Welcome to the forums, Anand. To answer your question..... im not exactly sure but im pretty confident that you cannot legally donate  

you can help by promoting the moneybomb on the internet and inviting your friends to "attend" on Facebook.

----------


## ItsTime

I think that email really helped.

----------


## Chris_Redfield

> That's not how Facebook pages work. They can't message everyone who "likes" their page. Only the people who manually go to their page will see the update. With that said, they have an internal mailing list of at the least, 100,000 donors. When they start sending emails about the moneybomb it will soar into overdrive.


But whenever they post a status everyone sees it correct? So if they just put a link to the event in a status update everyone could see it right?

----------


## davidt!

Amber "i've got 91-100".....Awesome thanks Amber!

**UPDATE: 1-100 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 101-110, 111-120, etc. etc. Thanks!**

We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 

First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 

Hello,

The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.

RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
Pledge Today: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Ron Paul Forums Promotional Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

Goals:
25,000 Attending on Facebook.
$6,000,000+ in Donations!

As I'm sure you know, a well funded campaign is crucial for Ron Paul in his bid for the White House. He is gaining a lot of traction in spite of a near media blackout on television, in print, and on the radio by the "mainstream media".

Take some time to courteously discuss these important FACTS with the media to explain just why Ron Paul is a serious contender:

1. Ron Paul polls consistently in a dead heat with President Obama (Rasmussen, Gallup, CNN).

2. Ron Paul consistently places in the top three in major Republican Primary polls.

3. Ron Paul is number two in fundraising and number one for individual donations.

4. Ron Paul has more military donations than all other GOP candidates combined, as well as President Obama.

5. Ron Paul is a twelve-term Congressman and has spent his entire career defending the Constitution.

6. Ron Paul is the only candidate to accurately predict the housing bubble, economic crises and the devaluation of the dollar.

As we've seen, sometimes even these indisputable facts are still ignored. We can bypass the media blackout by putting ads on TV, in print, online, phone banking, and with direct mail marketing campaigns. All of these cost A LOT of money to put in place.

For Liberty,
ME 

**UPDATE: 1-100 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 101-110, 111-120, etc. etc. Thanks!

----------


## AmberH

David I'll go ahead and take 101-110 to, since I have multiple accounts. I look at the upcoming meetups and some of the groups have blackthisout listed, so you don't have to waste your messages on those groups.

----------


## davidt!

> David I'll go ahead and take 101-110 to, since I have multiple accounts. I look at the upcoming meetups and some of the groups have blackthisout listed, so you don't have to waste your messages on those groups.


Awesome! Thanks!

**UPDATE: 1-110 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 111-120, 121-130 etc. etc. Thanks!**

We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 

First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 

Hello,

The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.

RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
Pledge Today: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Ron Paul Forums Promotional Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

Goals:
25,000 Attending on Facebook.
$6,000,000+ in Donations!

As I'm sure you know, a well funded campaign is crucial for Ron Paul in his bid for the White House. He is gaining a lot of traction in spite of a near media blackout on television, in print, and on the radio by the "mainstream media".

Take some time to courteously discuss these important FACTS with the media to explain just why Ron Paul is a serious contender:

1. Ron Paul polls consistently in a dead heat with President Obama (Rasmussen, Gallup, CNN).

2. Ron Paul consistently places in the top three in major Republican Primary polls.

3. Ron Paul is number two in fundraising and number one for individual donations.

4. Ron Paul has more military donations than all other GOP candidates combined, as well as President Obama.

5. Ron Paul is a twelve-term Congressman and has spent his entire career defending the Constitution.

6. Ron Paul is the only candidate to accurately predict the housing bubble, economic crises and the devaluation of the dollar.

As we've seen, sometimes even these indisputable facts are still ignored. We can bypass the media blackout by putting ads on TV, in print, online, phone banking, and with direct mail marketing campaigns. All of these cost A LOT of money to put in place.

For Liberty,
ME 

**UPDATE: 1-100 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 101-110, 111-120, etc. etc. Thanks!

----------


## qwerty

We need a video which will be posted 100 times on youtube on OCT 19th!

Something like "Ron Paul moneybomb explodes today"-video....

----------


## V3n

Great job guys!  This just hit Facebook:




> Conspiracy Theory with Jesse Ventura on truTV
> Join +10,000 others in pledging to the Oct 19th "Black THIS Out" Money Bomb! $6,000,000 is the goal, enough to blast Ron Paul into the top-tier!
> [links included]


He's got over 160,000 on his feed!

----------


## qwerty

> Great job guys!  This just hit Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> He's got over 160,000 on his feed!


The guy contacted me on facebook...  


Said that he´s going to post it elsewhere too...

https://www.facebook.com/EndTheFederalReserve

http://www.facebook.com/MillionVotes...sseVentura2012

And later to,

https://www.facebook.com/InfowarsWithAlexJones


FB is making a diffenrence... 

Don´t understand why more people are NOT jumping in...

----------


## trey4sports

> But whenever they post a status everyone sees it correct? So if they just put a link to the event in a status update everyone could see it right?


Are you talking about someone seeing it in a news feed? Yes, i believe it will show up but when you have several hundred or several thousand friends your status feed will get bogged down and there is a good chance you wont see any one particular status update. I don't believe it shows up in your "notifications" though because i know a lot of pages i've "liked" do not auto-notify me when they post something. 

With that said, a lot of people visit the page and a lot of people will probably see the notification on their status feed so it is a very good thing.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Be sure to share promotion videos on your status, and on facebook page walls. I make sure to tag the Money Bomb facebook event as well.

----------


## Chrysamere

Bumptybump!

Also invited another 80 people.

----------


## trey4sports

we are at +523, excellent job everyone! With only 178 more today we will eclipse our single day record of +701.

----------


## trey4sports

> Bumptybump!
> 
> Also invited another 80 people.


nice!

----------


## Crotale

Everyone needs to comment/vote up on the new RevPac video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKfuS...&feature=feedu

----------


## dusman

> *Gabriel Mendoza* on the Facebook Event posted the following...
> 
> I helped organize a campaign in 2007 to systematically message all 100,000 Ron Paul supporters on Myspace about the Nov. 5 and Dec. 16 moneybombs. It does not seem possible to message all of Ron Paul's "likers" on Facebook, because only administrators have that access. However, it may be possible to automate a system to collect all people who have "liked" one of Ron Paul's statuses in the past year of so (deleting duplicates). Perhaps this would get a hundred thousand or so of his fans. Does anyone with coding experience have ideas about this? Post or message me if you want to discuss further! Thanks!
> 
> I told him to come help us out in this thread if he has experience.


I also have a few developers looking into a solution. I'd like to have an automation tool for this if possible. Hopefully they'll be able to come up with something. 

Perhaps, he'd like to join into the conversation if he's already researched into it.

----------


## AmberH

Some new places I have been promoting on Facebook, we have been doing great at covering the Ron Paul pages, but its time to expand our greatness

Raw Milk
Hemp
Free Talk Live
Libertarian type pages
Abolish the TSA
Abolish the IRS
Abolish the FDA
Abolish the minimum wage
Abolish the Federal reserve
Anything to do with Texas
John Stossel
Juan Williams

----------


## NickOdell

> Some new places I have been promoting on Facebook, we have been doing great at covering the Ron Paul pages, but its time to expand our greatness
> 
> Raw Milk
> Hemp
> Free Talk Live
> Libertarian type pages
> Abolish the TSA
> Abolish the IRS
> Abolish the FDA
> ...


These should be added to the OP. I know some others, myself included, use the list on the OP for promotion. Thanks

----------


## dusman

> Attention Mainstream Media - We the people demand an end to your lies and refusal to admit Ron Paul is a 2012 GOP Frontrunner. On October 19th, 2011, tens of thousands of Americans shall stand together to send you a very clear message. We will stand as one with Ron Paul and his mission to change the course of history by raising over $6 million in a single day for his presidential campaign. Go ahead and try to Black THIS Out!
> 
> What is a Money Bomb? - The "Black THIS Out" Money Bomb is a 24 hour "Online" fundraising event. On Oct 19th, all donations are to be made to the official campaign website at http://www.RonPaul2012.com​/. Our goal is to break $6 million, but we can ONLY achieve this if we can get 25,000 people to attend this Facebook event! Attend this event and invite all your friends. Check below for all important links...
> 
> Pledge Here - http://blackthisout.com/
> Learn to Promote - http://www.blackthisout.co​m/planning
> DONATE ONLY TO - http://www.RonPaul2012.com​/


ItsTime, could you make this change and see if that still cuts off the description?

----------


## dusman

I just about have the leaderboard figured out. I'll be back later tonight.

----------


## NickOdell

So we got the big Ron Paul 2012 facebook page promoting this. We should ask Gage to post it to the 50 state pages again. The last time he posted about it was 4 days ago. It would be a good idea to post it at least every 4 days, if not every other day. 

Should I message him or does someone else want to?

----------


## davidt!

> So we got the big Ron Paul 2012 facebook page promoting this. We should ask Gage to post it to the 50 state pages again. The last time he posted about it was 4 days ago. It would be a good idea to post it at least every 4 days, if not every other day. 
> 
> Should I message him or does someone else want to?


If you message him you should ask him about sending an email to his monybomb list.

----------


## davidt!

I'll take 101-110 any takers on 111-120? Thanks!

**UPDATE: 1-110 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 111-120, 121-130 etc. etc. Thanks!**

We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 

First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 

Hello,

The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.

RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
Pledge Today: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Ron Paul Forums Promotional Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

Goals:
25,000 Attending on Facebook.
$6,000,000+ in Donations!

As I'm sure you know, a well funded campaign is crucial for Ron Paul in his bid for the White House. He is gaining a lot of traction in spite of a near media blackout on television, in print, and on the radio by the "mainstream media".

Take some time to courteously discuss these important FACTS with the media to explain just why Ron Paul is a serious contender:

1. Ron Paul polls consistently in a dead heat with President Obama (Rasmussen, Gallup, CNN).

2. Ron Paul consistently places in the top three in major Republican Primary polls.

3. Ron Paul is number two in fundraising and number one for individual donations.

4. Ron Paul has more military donations than all other GOP candidates combined, as well as President Obama.

5. Ron Paul is a twelve-term Congressman and has spent his entire career defending the Constitution.

6. Ron Paul is the only candidate to accurately predict the housing bubble, economic crises and the devaluation of the dollar.

As we've seen, sometimes even these indisputable facts are still ignored. We can bypass the media blackout by putting ads on TV, in print, online, phone banking, and with direct mail marketing campaigns. All of these cost A LOT of money to put in place.

For Liberty,
ME 

**UPDATE: 1-110 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 110-120, 121-130 etc. etc. Thanks!

----------


## JoshLowry

> So we got the big Ron Paul 2012 facebook page promoting this. We should ask Gage to post it to the 50 state pages again. The last time he posted about it was 4 days ago. It would be a good idea to post it at least every 4 days, if not every other day. 
> 
> Should I message him or does someone else want to?


Gage visits chat quite often.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Can someone post blackthisout here 4 me http://old.news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20111...ical_marijuana

I'm on my phone atm and it seemed like a good article

----------


## trey4sports

+572 for the day - we need 130 more to end the day at a new record.

----------


## NickOdell

> Gage visits chat quite often.


I know, I'm friends with him on here as well as on Facebook. I'll send him a message then.

----------


## ItsTime

> So we got the big Ron Paul 2012 facebook page promoting this. We should ask Gage to post it to the 50 state pages again. The last time he posted about it was 4 days ago. It would be a good idea to post it at least every 4 days, if not every other day. 
> 
> Should I message him or does someone else want to?


Like myself, there are other state admins on this board, maybe we should start a thread asking them to post? I just posted on the NH page http://www.facebook.com/RP2012NH

----------


## NickOdell

> Like myself, there are other state admins on this board, maybe we should start a thread asking them to post? I just posted on the NH page http://www.facebook.com/RP2012NH


Sure! You're well qualified to start the thread then  

I sent Gage a PM and Facebook message, so no need to bug him about it for a few days. lol

----------


## eaglesfan48

> These should be added to the OP. I know some others, myself included, use the list on the OP for promotion. Thanks


Agreed. For the most part, all the links in the OP are covered pretty heavily. We should create a secondary list where we can expand our promotion. I saw someone the other day post about 75 pages where he planned to promote for 6 hours a day, every day until the 19th.

We absolutely have the manpower presence on Facebook to handle at least 200 more pages.

Another thing people can do is try adding Ron Paul supporters as friends, pick them out from comments on the Ron Paul & Ron Paul 2012 pages, then invite them to the money bomb when they accept your friend request.

----------


## Spanky

Fliers should be here tomorrow or Saturday at the latest, I'm ready to pass out!

----------


## muzzled dogg



----------


## ItsTime

> 


This needs its own thread.

----------


## muzzled dogg

i'll make it

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Originally Posted by Sentinelrv
> 
> 
> This is for ItsTime when he comes back to this thread. I think that the Facebook Event description isn't allowing you to fit everything on it because you're allowing the information to run too far vertical. I tried to rewrite the information, though it might need to be compacted even more. Try out what I have below. It should hopefully take care of the issue of people not understanding what a money bomb is. If it still doesn't fit, I'll try working on it again later. We're getting too many new people that don't know what's going on, so we need to make the description as informative as possible...
> 
> Attention Mainstream Media - We the people demand an end to your lies and refusal to admit Ron Paul is a 2012 GOP Frontrunner. On October 19th, 2011, tens of thousands of Americans shall stand together to send you a very clear message. We will stand as one with Ron Paul and his mission to change the course of history by raising over $6 million in a single day for his presidential campaign. Go ahead and try to Black THIS Out!
> 
> What is a Money Bomb? - The "Black THIS Out" Money Bomb is a 24 hour "Online" fundraising event. On Oct 19th, all donations are to be made to the official campaign website at http://www.RonPaul2012.com​/. Our goal is to break $6 million, but we can ONLY achieve this if we can get 25,000 people to attend this Facebook event! Attend this event and invite all your friends. Check below for all important links...
> 
> ...


Bump for ItsTime.

----------


## justatrey

‎639 new attendees on facebook today?!

We can break the one day record. I'm devoting the whole evening to pushing this all over the place...

----------


## LeJimster

648 now =) - only need a little over 50 more to beat the current record.

----------


## cornell

Blacked myself out, thanks everyone for all of the hard work you're putting into promoting BTO. I've been putting it off but I just pledged at the official site.

There are undoubtedly others out there, that for some reason or another simply haven't gotten around to pledging yet. Looks like it's going to be a great success!

----------


## justatrey

8,393 

need 8,423 for the one day record

Keep pushing

----------


## NickOdell

> 8,393 
> 
> need 8,423 for the one day record
> 
> Keep pushing


We need to have this energy/intensity everyday. Just think how good you will feel on October 19th watching the ticker go crazy!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I also have a few developers looking into a solution. I'd like to have an automation tool for this if possible. Hopefully they'll be able to come up with something. 
> 
> Perhaps, he'd like to join into the conversation if he's already researched into it.


I sent him a message to come to this thread and join in the conversation, but I haven't heard anything back. Maybe you should try getting in touch with him.

Also, can't wait to see details about this leader board. Once it's up, maybe we can finally get something going with the  campaign. I still haven't heard anything back about the "Spend a day with Ron Paul" idea as a reward for coming first in promotion.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> We need to have this energy/intensity everyday. Just think how good you will feel on October 19th watching the ticker go crazy!


I believe it could be over 1,000 people a day during the last week of promotion.

----------


## jordie

> Bump for ItsTime.


I just made a test event and tried the description. It fits without being cut off. But I'd suggest to Sentinelrv and ItsTime to add a sentence at the beginnging like this (otherwise it seems a bit too in your face straight away):




> Join us as we declare to the Mainstream Media: We the people demand an end to your lies and refusal to admit Ron Paul is a 2012 GOP Frontrunner. On October 19th, 2011, tens of thousands of Americans shall stand together to send you a very clear message. We will stand as one with Ron Paul and his mission to change the course of history by raising over $6 million in a single day for his presidential campaign. Go ahead and try to Black THIS Out!
> 
> What is a Money Bomb? - The "Black THIS Out" Money Bomb is a 24 hour "Online" fundraising event. On Oct 19th, all donations are to be made to the official campaign website at http://www.RonPaul2012.com​/. Our goal is to break $6 million, but we can ONLY achieve this if we can get 25,000 people to attend this Facebook event! Attend this event and invite all your friends. Check below for all important links.
> 
> Pledge Here - http://blackthisout.com/
> Learn to Promote - http://www.blackthisout.co​m/planning
> DONATE ONLY TO - http://www.RonPaul2012.com​/


I'd love to get some video links in there too, but they just won't fit!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Yeah, that seems better to the uninformed person.

----------


## justinpagewood

Does anyone think there is a way to tie together BLACK THIS OUT w/ Occupy Wall Street/The Fed?   Seems like a great opportunity to pull these together and really use it to our advantage to build hype.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Momentum is building again. We almost broke our one day record!

Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)
Sep 26 - 3,870 (+557)
Sep 27 - 4,571 (+701)
Sep 28 - 5,131 (+560)
Sep 29 - 5,642 (+511)
Sep 30 - 5,842 (+200)
Oct 01 - 6,313 (+471)
Oct 02 - 6,585 (+272)
Oct 03 - 7,000 (+415)
Oct 04 - 7,363 (+363)
Oct 05 - 7,722 (+359)
Oct 06 - 8,410 (+688)

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Does anyone think there is a way to tie together BLACK THIS OUT w/ Occupy Wall Street/The Fed?   Seems like a great opportunity to pull these together and really use it to our advantage to build hype.


Have somebody go out there and hand out Black This Out flyers to everyone, but put more information on them and explain a little bit about how the Federal Reserve is the real culprit behind the financial collapse, that the Fed is what's keeping Wall Street banks running the way they do and how only Ron Paul is trying to put an end to it. Then explain that the media is trying to dismiss him as a contender because he's for real change. I don't know, something like that. It would be great to get them informed about the Fed and have them make the connection that Ron Paul is their only way out of this mess.

----------


## WD-NY

Just a quick update, we decided to send the email out tomorrow - wanted to give today's email to all ronpaulforum members time to work its way through the community. 

Awesome day today - the pledge rate on blackthisout.com has been STEADY all day.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Just make sure to change the days remaining on the email before you send it out.

----------


## ventron

Someone's posted a comment promoting BTO on the popular new RevPAC video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKfuS6gfxPY

The video's getting so many views now, so upvote it for a lot of publicity!

----------


## WD-NY

> Just make sure to change the days remaining on the email before you send it out.


the days remaining AND the pledge/rsvp totals

----------


## mstrmac1

> Does anyone think there is a way to tie together BLACK THIS OUT w/ Occupy Wall Street/The Fed?   Seems like a great opportunity to pull these together and really use it to our advantage to build hype.



They have a facebook page for discussion... Right now they are confused on what it is they want and are trying to define it. I think we can certainly shape the discussion. *Just dont mention RP on it*. They ALL get corporatism and capitalism mixed up. They have no Idea that if you ended the fed it would solve the problem. If you go there you have to look at it as a process.

 For example, act like you just learned something.. "hey I just found out that the federal reserve isnt even federal. Then link them to a video. Take them through the process you went through to get here today.

So in short.. YES, if done properly I think this could be a huge net gain for the movement. We must talk like 2 yr olds to them  to start though. They are searching for the truth.

----------


## trey4sports

> I sent him a message to come to this thread and join in the conversation, but I haven't heard anything back. Maybe you should try getting in touch with him.
> 
> Also, can't wait to see details about this leader board. Once it's up, maybe we can finally get something going with the  campaign. I still haven't heard anything back about the "Spend a day with Ron Paul" idea as a reward for coming first in promotion.


Creating unique referral links and having a leaderboard for the top affiliates would be awesome. I think it would really push this thing into overdrive!




> Momentum is building again. We almost broke our one day record!
> 
> Sep 19 - 998 
> Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
> Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
> Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
> Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
> Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
> Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)
> ...


incredible day. Did Josh send out an email to RPF? I ask because i don't use the email associated with my account anymore. If so, i would guess that is probably the biggest reason we spiked.




> I believe it could be over 1,000 people a day during the last week of promotion.


yeah, i completely agree.




> Have somebody go out there and hand out Black This Out flyers to everyone, but put more information on them and explain a little bit about how the Federal Reserve is the real culprit behind the financial collapse, that the Fed is what's keeping Wall Street banks running the way they do and how only Ron Paul is trying to put an end to it. Then explain that the media is trying to dismiss him as a contender because he's for real change. I don't know, something like that. It would be great to get them informed about the Fed and have them make the connection that Ron Paul is their only way out of this mess.


remember, we don't have to sell them on libertarianism. Just rail agains The FED, and how it makes the RICH, RICHER! No need to waste energy talking about libertarian theory or anything. 




> Just a quick update, we decided to send the email out tomorrow - wanted to give today's email to all ronpaulforum members time to work its way through the community. 
> 
> Awesome day today - the pledge rate on blackthisout.com has been STEADY all day.


I'm a bit confused... I thought you were working on the RPF email? If not, then i guess your blasting an email to everyone currently on the mailing list, to encourage them to promote the moneybomb. 


I have to say, Dusman, Sentinel, WD, QWERTY, nick, and the rest of you guys are kicking some serious ass, marketing this thing. I think it's going to be enormous.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I'm a bit confused... I thought you were working on the RPF email? If not, then i guess your blasting an email to everyone currently on the mailing list, to encourage them to promote the moneybomb.
> 
> I have to say, Dusman, Sentinel, WD, QWERTY, nick, and the rest of you guys are kicking some serious ass, marketing this thing. I think it's going to be enormous.


I typed up the email and Josh sent it out last night. It will be sent out tomorrow to the BlackThisOut pledgers.

----------


## mstrmac1

Guys.. I hate to keep beating a dead horse but i keep getting  asked what a moneybomb is ? Are we working on this? Remember there are people who have never done this before. They might have discovered RP yesterday! JMHO...

----------


## mstrmac1

can we at least link them to wikipedia?

Moneybomb (money bomb, money-bomb, fundraising bomb) is a neologism coined in 2007 to describe a grassroots fundraising effort over a brief fixed time period,[1] usually to support a candidate for election by dramatically increasing, concentrating, and publicizing fundraising activity during a specific hour or day. The term was first applied to a supporter-led fundraiser on behalf of presidential candidate Ron Paul, in which context the Mercury News described a moneybomb as being "a one-day fundraising frenzy".[2] The effort combines traditional and Internet-based fundraising appeals focusing especially on viral advertising through online vehicles such as YouTube, Myspace, Meetup, and online forums. In the case of lesser-known candidates it is also intended to generate significant free mass media coverage the candidate would otherwise not receive. Moneybombs have been used for grassroots fundraising and viral activism over the Internet by several 2008 presidential candidates in the United States.[3][4][5] It continues to emerge as an important grassroots tool leading up to the 2010 midterm elections and 2012 presidential election in the United States.[6]

----------


## dusman

> Guys.. I hate to keep beating a dead horse but i keep getting  asked what a moneybomb is ? Are we working on this? Remember there are people who have never done this before. They might have discovered RP yesterday! JMHO...


Yep, we were just talking about this yesterday and I'll be putting it on the web site tonight.

----------


## trey4sports

The beat is building - momentum

----------


## eaglesfan48

> I believe it could be over 1,000 people a day during the last week of promotion.


Right. I believe we get 5K+ in the 48 hours leading up to the money bomb... not including the 24 hours OF the money bomb.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Some new places I have been promoting on Facebook, we have been doing great at covering the Ron Paul pages, but its time to expand our greatness
> 
> Raw Milk
> Hemp
> Free Talk Live
> Libertarian type pages
> Abolish the TSA
> Abolish the IRS
> Abolish the FDA
> ...


Good idea Amber. I'm going to hit Facebook and I'll try to create a Secondary list that we can cover.

----------


## Birdlady

I'll drop a few BTO comments on some of the health freedom websites I visit.  We should see if Dr. Mercola would get on board. That would be HUGE! His subscriber list is probably in the millions and I know he already supports Ron Paul. Just a matter of him writing up an article specifically for BTO.

----------


## pacodever

And the pages I've been hitting up on FB:

1.	CNN American Morning
2.	CNN
3.	CNN INTL
4.	CNN Politics
5.	CNN Situation Room
6.	CNN State of the Union
7.	Anderson Cooper 360
8.	Morning Express with Robin Meade
9.	C-SPAN
10.	ABC News
11.	CBS News
12.	NBC News
13.	CNBC
14.	MSNBC
15.	Fox News
16.	Fox Business
17.	The Fox Nation
18.	PBS Newshour
19.	PBS.org
20.	Yahoo
21.	WND
22.	Slate
23.	Hotair
24.	TownHall
25.	Politico
26.	Huffington Post
27.	Huffington Post Politics
28.	Drudge
29.	AlterNet
30.	Common Dreams
31.	CounterPunch
32.	Daily Kos
33.	DisInfo
34.	Kicking Ass
35.	In These Times
36.	Media Matters
37.	Mother Jones
38.	NarcoNews
39.	The Nation
40.	Political Wire
41.	ProPublica
42.	Raw Story
43.	Salon
44.	Slate
45.	Smoking Gun
46.	The Onion
47.	Talking Points Memo
48.	Truthout
49.	Village Voice
50.	Young Turks
51.	Disclose.tv---
52.	Godlike Productions
53.	Rogue Government---
54.	Reason.com
55.	Anitwar.com
56.	Crooksandliars.com
57.	Cursor.org
58.	Democracynow.org
59.	freespeech.org
60.	accuracy.org
61.	mediatransparency.org
62.	mediachannel.org
63.	projectcensored.org
64.	spinsanity.org
65.	Judge Andrew Napolitano
66.	Freedom Watch
67.	Neil Cavuto
68.	Your World w/ NC
69.	Al Jazeera English
70.	RT
71.	Alex Jones
72.	Infowars
73.	Jesse Ventura
74.	John Stossel
75.	Peter Schiff
76.	Thomas E. Woods Jr.
77.	CATO Institute
78.	Ludwig Von Mises Institute
79.	Campaign for Liberty
80.	Young Americans for Liberty
81.	Blue Republicans
82.	End War on Drugs
83.	Occupy Wall Street
84.	Occupy Together
85.	Occupy the Federal Reserve
86.	Occupy the Fed
87.	Occupy the Mainstream Media
88.	Occupy DC
89.	Occupy Boston
90.	Occupy Chicago
91.	Occupy Philadelphia
92.	Occupy Seattle
93.	Occupy Dallas
94.	Occupy Columbus
95.	Occupy Madison
96.	Occupy New Orleans
97.	Occupy Orlando
98.	Occupy Denver
99.	Occupy Florida
100.	Occupy San Francisco
101.	Occupy San Diego
102.	Occupy Houston
103.	Occupy Nashville
104.	Occupy OKC
105.	Occupy Tampa
106.	Occupy Sacramento
107.	Occupy Buffalo
108.	Occupy Cincinnati
109.	Occupy Miami
110.	Occupy Tulsa
111.	Occupy Arkansas
112.	Occupy Michigan
113.	Occupy Baltimore
114.	Occupy Portland
115.	Occupy Richmond
116.	Occupy Omaha
117.	Occupy Pittsburgh
118.	Occupy Milwaukee
119.	NY Times
120.	LA Times
121.	Dallas Morning News
122.	Washington Post
123.	Wall Street Journal
124.	USA Today
125.	San Jose Mercury News
126.	New York Post
127.	Chicago Tribune
128.	Chicago Sun Times
129.	Houston Chronicle
130.	Denver Post
131.	Heritage Foundation
132.	Freedomworks
133.	Legalize Marijuana NORML
134.	Marijuana is Safer
135.	Students for Sensible Drug Policy
136.	CNSNEWS.com

----------


## qwerty

Can someone make a video for the oct 19th ? Video that can be freely shared...

We need to have it posted several times on Oct 19th....

Easiest way to get the YT attention on Oct 19th is like that...

----------


## eaglesfan48

That is an awesome job Pacodever

A nice little list of 136 Facebook pages =) 

Keep up the good work

----------


## lucent

A focus needs to be put on the OWS Twitter hashtags like #occupywallstreet and #ows

----------


## Birdlady

Another area we can promote that I'm not sure some of you are familiar with are Yahoo Groups. http://groups.yahoo.com/search?query=ron+paul

You can find RP, health freedom and many other groups there. For a lot of them, you'd have to join the group to make a post. In Yahoo Groups, people are either sent a daily digest of the posts or they get every single message in their inbox immediately, so even if a group isn't active right now, the members of that group should see it as long as they are checking their email. 

If a group is moderated, it's possible your message won't get through, but I figure if it's an RP friendly group, I don't see why they wouldn't approve it. Just be nice on these groups because you are entering a private group and I don't think it's polite to go in there and spam. This is much different than FB pages. 

If this was already mentioned then sorry for the repeat. It's hard to keep track of this huge thread. lol It's almost 80 pages and I have the number posts per page turned up in my settings!

----------


## pacodever

> That is an awesome job Pacodever
> 
> A nice little list of 136 Facebook pages =) 
> 
> Keep up the good work


Thanks.  I've trying to avoid the obvious RP page since there are already promotion efforts going strong.  Be advised though, the Occupy crowds are wary/sometimes hostile of the postings, but their response provides a great opportunity to layout some of the common ground.

----------


## AmberH

> I'll take 101-110 any takers on 111-120? Thanks!
> 
> **UPDATE: 1-110 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 111-120, 121-130 etc. etc. Thanks!**
> 
> We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 
> 
> First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 
> 
> Hello,
> ...



Give me 110-120

----------


## eaglesfan48

Here are a few more pages we can promote on. I tried to find bigger pages we haven't covered yet that have a nice Ron Paul vibe. It was a little harder than I thought.

The United States Constitution
Small Government
Libertarian Party
Lower Taxes
The Second Amendment
Tenth Amendment Center
Abolish the IRS
End the Fed
End the Fed 2
End the Fed 3
Hemp
Vote Hemp
Small Business against Big Government
Legalize Marijuana
Legalize Marijuana 2

----------


## NickOdell

> Give me 110-120


I already did 110-120 yesterday, he hasn't been updating the OP very frequently :P Hopefully we didn't do the same groups.

----------


## jordie

Anyone in california? Just saw this article: http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lano...pensaries.html

"Federal prosecutors in California are threatening to shut down medical marijuana dispensaries throughout the state, sending letters to warn landlords to stop sales of the drug within 45 days or face the possibility that their property will be seized and they will be sent to prison." 

It would be great if we could get someone to send some information packs to those places, or ask if they can leave a bunch on Ron Paul/Black This Out flyers at the place for patrons to take!

----------


## AmberH

> I already did 110-120 yesterday, he hasn't been updating the OP very frequently :P Hopefully we didn't do the same groups.



We did, but maybe we emailed different members. I usually try to send messages to organizers and members who are active in upcoming meetups.

----------


## muzzled dogg

> Anyone in california? Just saw this article: http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lano...pensaries.html
> 
> "Federal prosecutors in California are threatening to shut down medical marijuana dispensaries throughout the state, sending letters to warn landlords to stop sales of the drug within 45 days or face the possibility that their property will be seized and they will be sent to prison." 
> 
> It would be great if we could get someone to send some information packs to those places, or ask if they can leave a bunch on Ron Paul/Black This Out flyers at the place for patrons to take!


Smoke This Out moneybomb!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> smoke this out moneybomb!


lol!

----------


## trey4sports

Any update on when the referral system + leaderboard will be in place?

----------


## davidt!

> I already did 110-120 yesterday, he hasn't been updating the OP very frequently :P Hopefully we didn't do the same groups.


Sorry been kinda hard keeping up been swamped with work lately. I'll take 121-130 if nobody has done those ones yet. 


**UPDATE: 1-130 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 131-140, 141-150 etc. etc. Thanks!**

We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 

First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 

Hello,

The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.

RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
Pledge Today: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Ron Paul Forums Promotional Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

Goals:
25,000 Attending on Facebook.
$6,000,000+ in Donations!

As I'm sure you know, a well funded campaign is crucial for Ron Paul in his bid for the White House. He is gaining a lot of traction in spite of a near media blackout on television, in print, and on the radio by the "mainstream media".

Take some time to courteously discuss these important FACTS with the media to explain just why Ron Paul is a serious contender:

1. Ron Paul polls consistently in a dead heat with President Obama (Rasmussen, Gallup, CNN).

2. Ron Paul consistently places in the top three in major Republican Primary polls.

3. Ron Paul is number two in fundraising and number one for individual donations.

4. Ron Paul has more military donations than all other GOP candidates combined, as well as President Obama.

5. Ron Paul is a twelve-term Congressman and has spent his entire career defending the Constitution.

6. Ron Paul is the only candidate to accurately predict the housing bubble, economic crises and the devaluation of the dollar.

As we've seen, sometimes even these indisputable facts are still ignored. We can bypass the media blackout by putting ads on TV, in print, online, phone banking, and with direct mail marketing campaigns. All of these cost A LOT of money to put in place.

For Liberty,
ME 

**UPDATE: 1-130 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 131-140, 141-150 etc. etc. Thanks!

----------


## WD-NY

Is there a thread that has all the blackthisout (black bar over eyes) photos collected? Wanted to forwarded a bunch to friends (especially the one's that make use of well known images/photos).

edit: found it! http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...out+photo+meme

----------


## 2ndfor1st

Make a ticker that fills up the middle finger as we donate??

That will keep people committed to donating all day long!!!!!!!!!

----------


## davidt!

> Make a ticker that fills up the middle finger as we donate??
> 
> That will keep people committed to donating all day long!!!!!!!!!


lol...I like the idea.

----------


## JS4Pat

Anyone know how to make a BTO avatar similiar to Nick Odell?

Would like to have the reference to BlackThisOut.com on my Facebook Profile Picture rather than just the black strip over my face...

----------


## dusman

> Anyone know how to make a BTO avatar similiar to Nick Odell?
> 
> Would like to have the reference to BlackThisOut.com on my Facebook Profile Picture rather than just the black strip over my face...


Go to http://apps.facebook.com/blackthisout/ or you can also try http://www.blackthisout.com/widgets/youblackout/

----------


## dusman

> Any update on when the referral system + leaderboard will be in place?


I've finally gotten the referral ID integrated into MailChimp. I also have a real generic sign up to generate the referral pages. I just need to figure out how to do a count from MailChimp and display them. I'm hoping to have this figured out by tonight or this weekend.

----------


## trey4sports

Have you guys blasted an email to the BTO list yet? 





We're at +270 for the day. Looks to be another strong day.

----------


## dusman

> Have you guys blasted an email to the BTO list yet? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're at +270 for the day. Looks to be another strong day.


I think WD-NY is planning on doing a blast today at around 5PM. Hopefully those people will get involved in promotion efforts. I made a few adjustments last night with the website. I added a "What Is This" slide-out tab for more info on the web site and added a "promote the event" button that will lead to a more elegant promotion page that will host the leaderboard stuff. 

I'm pretty psyched to get the leaderboard things in place. It could really kick things into high gear.

----------


## Eric21ND

> The beat is building - momentum


We're building an army of love for Ron Paul!!!

----------


## WD-NY

> I think WD-NY is planning on doing a blast today at around 5PM. Hopefully those people will get involved in promotion efforts. I made a few adjustments last night with the website. I added a "What Is This" slide-out tab for more info on the web site and added a "promote the event" button that will lead to a more elegant promotion page that will host the leaderboard stuff. 
> 
> I'm pretty psyched to get the leaderboard things in place. It could really kick things into high gear.


love the button - suggestions: 
make it redhave the white tab-text say 'What is a "Money Bomb"?'increase font size to .85em & make color: #fafafa. * .slide-out-div {

----------


## qwerty

Working and working...

Have done over 50 fb walls in 15 minutes...

----------


## lucent

> I think WD-NY is planning on doing a blast today at around 5PM. Hopefully those people will get involved in promotion efforts. I made a few adjustments last night with the website. I added a "What Is This" slide-out tab for more info on the web site and added a "promote the event" button that will lead to a more elegant promotion page that will host the leaderboard stuff. 
> 
> I'm pretty psyched to get the leaderboard things in place. It could really kick things into high gear.


What do you think about making 'October 19th, 2011' in the main paragraph at the top of the page red?

----------


## IndianaPolitico

http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/..._money_bombhd/


Vote this up on Reddit!

----------


## lucent

> http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/..._money_bombhd/
> 
> 
> Vote this up on Reddit!


Can you add a little square link box over where it says Black This Out! on the side? Link it to the money bomb website. Also one for the 1:40 mark.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Dusman, you have done a tremoundous job on the BlackTHISOut.com web site.  Thank you for stepping up and taking intiative.

----------


## davidt!

> Dusman, you have done a tremoundous job on the BlackTHISOut.com web site.  Thank you for stepping up and taking intiative.


Yep thanks for all your hard work!

----------


## lucent

Dusman, how about getting a press release written up announcing the planned money bomb and sending it out to the media?

----------


## dusman

Thanks guys. However, I can only take partial credit here. Without all the awesome effort from everyone here, my side of the coin would be meaningless.

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, how about getting a press release written up announcing the planned money bomb and sending it out to the media?


I've been working on one actually. I'd like to release one on Monday and then again on the 17th. The question is, should we have one for the day of?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Why was the Facebook Event link taken away from the top right corner of bto.com? This is a good way to drive traffic over to FB, where we need the numbers as well.

----------


## AmberH

> Sorry been kinda hard keeping up been swamped with work lately. I'll take 121-130 if nobody has done those ones yet. 
> 
> 
> **UPDATE: 1-130 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 131-140, 141-150 etc. etc. Thanks!**
> 
> We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 
> 
> First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 
> 
> ...


*I just did 141-150*

----------


## NickOdell

> *I just did 141-150*


I'll take 151-160 today. 

Are you actually getting emailed back Amber? I have gotten 1 response from 30-ish groups I have messaged. I had hoped for a better response then this. Not going to give up though  Maybe they are just waiting till closer until the event.

----------


## pacelli

Just physically handed out 500 of the BlackThisOut business cards at a Ron Paul event in Greenville, NC.  Also put them on tables and at the end of the food line, as well as on the vehicles in the parking lot.  Gave GunnyFreedom a big stack too 

I noticed people were taking the cards off of the tables on their way out.

----------


## AmberH

> I'll take 151-160 today. 
> 
> Are you actually getting emailed back Amber? I have gotten 1 response from 30-ish groups I have messaged. I had hoped for a better response then this. Not going to give up though  Maybe they are just waiting till closer until the event.


I have not got any response, o well I have been noticing that a lot more groups are having blackthisout listed as an upcoming meetup so I haven't had to waste messages on some groups.

----------


## davidt!

**UPDATE: 1-160 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 161-170, 171-180 etc. etc. Thanks!**

We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 

First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 

Hello,

The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.

RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
Pledge Today: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Ron Paul Forums Promotional Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

Goals:
25,000 Attending on Facebook.
$6,000,000+ in Donations!

----------


## davidt!

> I'll take 151-160 today. 
> 
> Are you actually getting emailed back Amber? I have gotten 1 response from 30-ish groups I have messaged. I had hoped for a better response then this. Not going to give up though  Maybe they are just waiting till closer until the event.


I have received 3 responses back so far out of about maybe 40 groups. Hopefully they are getting the word out. A few of the members have facebook so I have been messaging them there also.

----------


## davidt!

> Just physically handed out 500 of the BlackThisOut business cards at a Ron Paul event in Greenville, NC.  Also put them on tables and at the end of the food line, as well as on the vehicles in the parking lot.  Gave GunnyFreedom a big stack too 
> 
> I noticed people were taking the cards off of the tables on their way out.


Awesome job!

----------


## TexMac

ARRRRGH!!!  I just got a BTO email that has GUY FAWKES DAY MONEYBOMB on it!!!!!!

----------


## WD-NY

> arrrrgh!!!  I just got a bto email that has guy fawkes day moneybomb on it!!!!!!


my bad! Ugh, meant to change that. Damnit!

----------


## NickOdell

> I have not got any response, o well I have been noticing that a lot more groups are having blackthisout listed as an upcoming meetup so I haven't had to waste messages on some groups.


Oh well. It can't hurt just to get the word out.

----------


## pacelli

> Awesome job!


Thanks!  Thread with pics located here:  

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...%28PICTURES%29

----------


## jordie

> I've been working on one actually. I'd like to release one on Monday and then again on the 17th. The question is, should we have one for the day of?


 Did you see the one I drafted?

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Just physically handed out 500 of the BlackThisOut business cards at a Ron Paul event in Greenville, NC.  Also put them on tables and at the end of the food line, as well as on the vehicles in the parking lot.  Gave GunnyFreedom a big stack too 
> 
> I noticed people were taking the cards off of the tables on their way out.


Awesome

+ Rep

----------


## pacelli

> Awesome
> 
> + Rep


Thanks so much!!!

----------


## Eric21ND

> Just physically handed out 500 of the BlackThisOut business cards at a Ron Paul event in Greenville, NC.  Also put them on tables and at the end of the food line, as well as on the vehicles in the parking lot.  Gave GunnyFreedom a big stack too 
> 
> I noticed people were taking the cards off of the tables on their way out.


you rock!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, could you do something to the *Promotion Page* for me? I think you should change the word postcards to "Flyers." Also, could you please add the *Printable Flyers* that Justin made? These are very important and would probably be used more than the ones you have to order. Include the picture too...



Also, is there any way you could host the images on the first post for me and link them here? All the visits to this threadares starting to eat up my bandwidth and I'm afraid it's only going to get worse.

----------


## qwerty

> Just physically handed out 500 of the BlackThisOut business cards at a Ron Paul event in Greenville, NC.  Also put them on tables and at the end of the food line, as well as on the vehicles in the parking lot.  Gave GunnyFreedom a big stack too 
> 
> I noticed people were taking the cards off of the tables on their way out.


Did you manage to give Ron Paul or the campaign members any ? 


GREAT JOB!

----------


## qwerty

Back to work!

Promoting on FB for next 5 hours! 

All day all week!

----------


## J_White

I had this idea about BTO promotion video. If you people like it then someone familiar with video editing can do it.
Take some simple Ron videos, like the ones from CSPAN where he is talking about specific issues - specially his old predictions.
 Black out his face in that video, and change the voice pitch so that it is unrecognizable but understandable. or do a voiceover yourself.
 Arrange the video segments according to issues - or make separate vids for separate issues.
 "who predicted the housing and subprime bubble"
 1)Start with Economy, including the debt, and Fed - show the year of the video.
 "Who predicted the blowback due to faulty foreign policies"
 2)Terrorism
 3) cutting foreign aid to "enemies" of Israel
 4) Bring troops home.

these are some points i can think of.
 in the end just write BTO. and give some message to search for it on youtube.
 On youtube have the normal video with the same title -
 "Who predicted the housing and subprime bubble"

Some videos with the predictions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvlUx5ECD2w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TJK1oNBkK8
 on terrorism
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxXEkwLqcew

This will draw people to the message and not the false image of Ron Paul that the media has created. probably their rational self will be drawn to the principles he is talking about, instead of being just turned off from him watching his face or listening to his voice.

see if this makes sense.

----------


## NickOdell

We really need to get the campaign involved, and soon.

----------


## Oddone

Who can get them involved? When in the past did they get involved, IE how soon or later before the Money Bombs. I have always seen a Campaign Page and a Non-Campaign page. But we really need the campaign to begin some early E-mails out to the 100,000 people that donated in Q3.

----------


## dusman

Great news. I'm about 70% finished with the leaderboard feature. 

As of right now, you can sign up for your own account on BTO, which will automatically generate a unique web page specific to you (based on the username you choose.. no numbers). Anytime someone pledges from that page, it attaches the referral ID to that specific pledge. To the person being sent, they won't recognize any  difference from the home page (except for url)... not yet, anyways. 

All that is left is to retrieve this from the database, do a count and create a running order of highest to lowest. That should be easy and probably will be done by tomorrow.

What is really cool is that, I'll be able to develop a backend system you'll be able to log into and interact with. The question is.. what should the interaction be? We could do stuff like automatic tweets/facebook updates with your specific URL, or maybe we want to allow each person to choose what main video they want people to see.  Or, people might want to make a personal video on why they support Ron Paul (or this moneybomb) and why the person visiting should too. Perhaps, you are only interested in targeting your family and friends and you want to provide them with a personal video message. 

Those are just some quick brainstorms, but the key here is that these could be personalized for each person if we wanted.

As we get around to the Veterans Day moneybomb... this will be awesome for Veterans. They could do a video about their military experience in video and to those visiting those links, it will appear they are featured on the moneybomb site.

----------


## qwerty

No offense but i think we should use all of our energy to spread the word not improve the website.

Tea party 07 site was simple and it helped to brought the 6 million.


Letting people know about the event is most important thing not the website! IMO!

But i have to say dusman that thanks for the great site, i think it´s good enough allready...

----------


## Birdlady

Having a leaderboard though will motivate ppl to promote. Making this a competition is a great idea. I actually thought we should have had a BTO video promo contest, but it's probably a little late for that? I dunno.

Anyway, Dusman I think this is an awesome idea. We can also see what method of promotion is the most efficient way to get pledges, so in the future we know what to focus on.

----------


## qwerty

> Having a leaderboard though will motivate ppl to promote. Making this a competition is a great idea. I actually thought we should have had a BTO video promo contest, but it's probably a little late for that? I dunno.
> 
> Anyway, Dusman I think this is an awesome idea. We can also see what method of promotion is the most efficient way to get pledges, so in the future we know what to focus on.


Yeah but the time promote is getting less and less as we speak...

I think we have enough tools to do this, we allready have MUCH more than we had on 07...

*What good does website do if the people don´t know the address ?*

And we have much more larger base on the facebook event allmost 9000 people, why don´t we encourage them to spread the word ?

----------


## dusman

> No offense but i think we should use all of our energy to spread the word not improve the website.
> 
> Tea party 07 site was simple and it helped to brought the 6 million.
> 
> 
> Letting people know about the event is most important thing not the website! IMO!
> 
> But i have to say dusman that thanks for the great site, i think it´s good enough allready...


Well, inspiring competition among our promoters is the major objective with this update. This is a way for you, personally, to take pride in your own effort and see exactly how many pledges you are actually producing. 

Would it not be nice for you to compare your efforts with others? If you are #1 on the leaderboard and someone else is closing fast on you at #2, I'm sure that motivates you to try and hold your spot. So, that is the main point.

----------


## dusman

> Having a leaderboard though will motivate ppl to promote. Making this a competition is a great idea. I actually thought we should have had a BTO video promo contest, but it's probably a little late for that? I dunno.
> 
> Anyway, Dusman I think this is an awesome idea. We can also see what method of promotion is the most efficient way to get pledges, so in the future we know what to focus on.


Yep, this is also the other objective. We are a creative bunch and some do things differently. It might reveal some really interesting ways to do promotion that is proven to work, which can be carried over into other moneybombs as featured strategies.

----------


## dusman

> Yeah but the time promote is getting less and less as we speak...
> 
> I think we have enough tools to do this, we allready have MUCH more than we had on 07...
> 
> *What good does website do if the people don´t know the address ?*
> 
> And we have much more larger base on the facebook event allmost 9000 people, why don´t we encourage them to spread the word ?


Well, this was partly inspired by you, man. Unfortunately, not a lot of people put as much effort as you do and I want 100-1000 of you. Others simply don't have that same motivation, but if they see that someone is taking the lead and really making a difference.. it forces others to take notice and reconsider their own effort. 

Most people are only motivated by a tangible result they can see is working. That's why this will be an interesting resource. 

Ultimately, if we were taking bets.. I'm betting that you smoke just about everyone. 

Back this up with coordination with the campaign maybe for a chance to spend a day with Ron Paul, we could get thousands of people involved and competing against each other for these upcoming moneybombs.

----------


## sailingaway

Don't we have a BTO video somewhere? I'd bump it (NOT every single thread on BTO) because after Ron's speech I expect new people coming by over the weekend.  Usually there is a bump here after a media generating event like the Value Voter Summit.  If there is more than one video, we might want to select one particularly attractive to the Value Voter crowd, so to speak.

----------


## AmberH

> **UPDATE: 1-160 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 161-170, 171-180 etc. etc. Thanks!**
> 
> We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 
> 
> First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.
> ...



I will take 160-180 if no one else has done them.

----------


## eduardo89

Would it be possible to make a 250x250 widget?

----------


## Eric21ND

Yup need more sexy widgets!

----------


## badger4RP

btw... its over 9000

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Don't we have a BTO video somewhere? I'd bump it (NOT every single thread on BTO) because after Ron's speech I expect new people coming by over the weekend.  Usually there is a bump here after a media generating event like the Value Voter Summit.  If there is more than one video, we might want to select one particularly attractive to the Value Voter crowd, so to speak.


Here is a thread:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ROMOTION-VIDEO!
And here is the video:

----------


## MJU1983

> Don't we have a BTO video somewhere? I'd bump it (NOT every single thread on BTO) because after Ron's speech I expect new people coming by over the weekend.  Usually there is a bump here after a media generating event like the Value Voter Summit.  If there is more than one video, we might want to select one particularly attractive to the Value Voter crowd, so to speak.


I've got one in mind worthy of a bump...not necessarily BTO but it is awesome.

----------


## Spanky



----------


## NickOdell

11 days left to promote this... We need the campaign involved. I sent Matt Collins and RonPaulHawaii a message asking them to get the campaign involved. If anyone knows of anything else we can do, please speak up  

If they could send out an email to all those 100,000 unique donors and ask them to help promote this, that would help us so much.

----------


## ross11988

If the campaign sends out an email are they allowed to put BlackThisOut.com in the email? Or is that against FEC rules? If not is that what they did in 2007 with the TeaParty moneybomb? I can't remember.

----------


## NickOdell

> If the campaign sends out an email are they allowed to put BlackThisOut.com in the email? Or is that against FEC rules? If not is that what they did in 2007 with the TeaParty moneybomb? I can't remember.


I'm not sure

----------


## ItsTime

> Just physically handed out 500 of the BlackThisOut business cards at a Ron Paul event in Greenville, NC.  Also put them on tables and at the end of the food line, as well as on the vehicles in the parking lot.  Gave GunnyFreedom a big stack too 
> 
> I noticed people were taking the cards off of the tables on their way out.


Viral!!!!!!! +rep

----------


## misslauriss

> I had this idea about BTO promotion video. If you people like it then someone familiar with video editing can do it.
> Take some simple Ron videos, like the ones from CSPAN where he is talking about specific issues - specially his old predictions.
>  Black out his face in that video, and change the voice pitch so that it is unrecognizable but understandable. or do a voiceover yourself.
>  Arrange the video segments according to issues - or make separate vids for separate issues.
>  "who predicted the housing and subprime bubble"
>  1)Start with Economy, including the debt, and Fed - show the year of the video.
>  "Who predicted the blowback due to faulty foreign policies"
>  2)Terrorism
>  3) cutting foreign aid to "enemies" of Israel
> ...


I think this is a great idea.

----------


## justinpagewood

Would be great if the official campaign got involved.  But there are a ton of lame FEC regulations involved, so it might be very risky for them to get involved.  I think they have to remain independent from our efforts, but they can still promote it on there own.   And, trust me, they're definitely aware of what we are doing.

----------


## qwerty

Back in business for next 2 hours...

----------


## WD-NY

> 11 days left to promote this... We need the campaign involved. I sent Matt Collins and RonPaulHawaii a message asking them to get the campaign involved. If anyone knows of anything else we can do, please speak up  
> 
> If they could send out an email to all those 100,000 unique donors and ask them to help promote this, that would help us so much.


While I'm sure the campaign will send out an email (or rather, several emails) on the 19th, a couple emails this week that give their 100,000 subscribers a quick heads up would probably add more than $2million to the day's total. Nothing long winded is needed. Just a short, simple note that makes the following 2 points:

"*prepare* for the 19th" (re: 'please consider saving a few extra dollars this week bc it's shaping up to be a historic, game-changing day...').
"*spread the word* to as many friends & family that you can." (..re: 'For anyone interested in sending a very loud message, October 19th is the day to do it').

----------


## NickOdell

> While I'm sure the campaign will send out an email (or rather, several emails) on the 19th, a couple emails this week that give their 100,000 subscribers a quick heads up would probably add more than $2million to the day's total. Nothing long winded is needed. Just a short, simple note that makes the following 2 points:
> 
> "*prepare* for the 19th" (re: 'please consider saving a few extra dollars this week bc it's shaping up to be a historic, game-changing day...').
> "*spread the word* to as many friends & family that you can." (..re: 'For anyone interested in sending a very loud message, October 19th is the day to do it').


This is EXACTLY what they need to do.

----------


## freejack

Waiting to hear back from ronpaulhawaii.  He said he'd ask the campaign about this at VVS.  Should find out soon.

----------


## MJU1983

YES!

Just got an email from the campaign about the money bomb!  Will post in a sec.




> Dear _____________,
> 
> They've tried to ignore and dismiss Ron Paul.  They tried to black him out after his incredibly strong finish at the Iowa Straw Poll.
> 
> So what will the national media and the political establishment do after today's crushing victory for Ron Paul at the Values Voters Summit Straw Poll in Washington, D.C. that was just announced a short time ago?
> 
> The truth is, Ron Paul finished with with 37% vote, more than 14% more than his closest rival, Herman Cain. And if the media decides to cover it, this critical win should give our campaign a tremendous shot of momentum.
> 
> But the D.C. establishment is scared. They know that polls have shown Ron Paul within striking distance of first place for the Republican nomination for President and show him DEFEATING President Obama in a head-to-head matchup.
> ...

----------


## NickOdell

> YES!
> 
> Just got an email from the campaign about the money bomb!  Will post in a sec.


Woohoo! I haven't received anything yet, but this is GREAT news!! 

Edit: Just got it. yay!

----------


## garyallen59

Nothing yet, looking forward to it though!

----------


## MJU1983

I edited my post with the email I got.

----------


## Lord Xar

Don't forget to make flyers and post them on the bulletin/informational boards at Schools/colleges...

visibility.

----------


## WD-NY

> Back to work!
> 
> Promoting on FB for next 5 hours! 
> 
> All day all week!


THIS! We need to be the first posts on ALL articles referencing the BLACKOUT of Value Voters Summit Straw Poll. People will click the links, then visit the site... and be blown away by the youtubes.

----------


## RonPaulRules

I just got this email also!

----------


## WD-NY

> This is EXACTLY what they need to do.


  

BOOM.

----------


## jordie

> 


That's awesome  Good luck handing them out!

----------


## dusman

> That's awesome  Good luck handing them out!


Jordie, where did you see that Facebook is working on the 999 glitch?

----------


## NickOdell

I can make a suggestion to the admin of http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12 for a status update. You guys want to come up with something? Not guaranteeing he will use it, but I have contact with him and got him to post about it every other day. Today is a day he should post something. The audience is nearly 250,000 people...

----------


## jordie

> Jordie, where did you see that Facebook is working on the 999 glitch?


I'm subscribed to the bug here: http://developers.facebook.com/bugs/293819407299977

So when something changes, they send me an email notice. I got a notice the other day saying it was changed from Unassigned to Assigned and given medium priority. So it's now on someone's todo list  Just don't know how long it'll take to get to!

----------


## justinpagewood

> Don't forget to make flyers and post them on the bulletin/informational boards at Schools/colleges...
> 
> visibility.


Great idea.

----------


## Xelaetaks

If anyone makes some kind of printable black this out flyer or something I will post it on my college walls! Cheers.

----------


## justinpagewood

This is what I'd like to see up the week of Oct 19th:

----------


## justinpagewood

> If anyone makes some kind of printable black this out flyer or something I will post it on my college walls! Cheers.


HEre's one: http://www.scribd.com/doc/67252861/B...OUT-full-sheet

----------


## Xelaetaks

> HEre's one: http://www.scribd.com/doc/67252861/B...OUT-full-sheet


Right on.  Thanks!


$7,400,000 would be epic!  I'd like to see the media spin that one.  Can't wait for October 19th.

----------


## dusman

> Right on.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> $7,400,000 would be epic!  I'd like to see the media spin that one.  Can't wait for October 19th.


Oh, I think we will see something to that effect. I'm still all down for bumping up the goal to $8 million to match all of Q3 donation totals.

----------


## HeyArchie

> HEre's one: http://www.scribd.com/doc/67252861/B...OUT-full-sheet


Awesome.  I will be posting this around campus.

----------


## ItsTime

> Oh, I think we will see something to that effect. I'm still all down for bumping up the goal to $8 million to match all of Q3 donation totals.


If we are at 6 million by evening of the 19th lets change it ha.

----------


## zeegrim

> This is what I'd like to see up the week of Oct 19th:



That is freaking awesome, I hope the campaign sees it. I'd love for this to be the actual ticker!

----------


## Steve-in-NY

> If we are at 6 million by evening of the 19th lets change it ha.


If we are at 6 million by the evening of the 19th I refer you to my "poop myself" comments on a thread around here somewhere.

----------


## ventron

We're at 4000 pledges on the official BTO page!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I can make a suggestion to the admin of http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12 for a status update. You guys want to come up with something? Not guaranteeing he will use it, but I have contact with him and got him to post about it every other day. Today is a day he should post something. The audience is nearly 250,000 people...


Did you tell him my suggestion of posting the picture advertisement on the first post as well as adding the links? I believe I told you about it a couple days ago.

----------


## neverseen

blacked out my facebook pic!  LOVE this feature on the BTO page.  Took me a while to find it though.  Wish this was further up the top of the website or a bigger link :X

----------


## NickOdell

> Did you tell him my suggestion of posting the picture advertisement on the first post as well as adding the links? I believe I told you about it a couple days ago.


I mentioned that to him yesterday. He didnt do it this time. I had a harder time contacting him today so I was mostly worried about just getting him to post SOMETHING.

Next post I want him to post the new video, I really think its a good one. 

Then maybe the post after than I'll ask him to do the picture thing. 

Sound like a good plan? I'm so glad I was able to get in contact with him!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I mentioned that to him yesterday. He didnt do it this time. I had a harder time contacting him today so I was mostly worried about just getting him to post SOMETHING.
> 
> Next post I want him to post the new video, I really think its a good one. 
> 
> Then maybe the post after than I'll ask him to do the picture thing. 
> 
> Sound like a good plan? I'm so glad I was able to get in contact with him!!


Yes, that sounds like a good plan. Really, this is what we need Ron Paul's Facebook page to be doing. Repetition is key. If people keep seeing things about it, they will be more likely to check it out and become involved.

----------


## justatrey

Good idea to promote on the V for Vendetta wall on facebook (1.5 million likes)? I posted to all Ron Paul supporters that this November 5th has been replaced with this October 19th.

Just wondering what your opinions are for using this type of page for promotion. I'm thinking it can't hurt.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/V-For-...=wall&filter=1

----------


## NickOdell

> Good idea to promote on the V for Vendetta wall on facebook (1.5 million likes)? I posted to all Ron Paul supporters that this November 5th has been replaced with this October 19th.
> 
> Just wondering what your opinions are for using this type of page for promotion. I'm thinking it can't hurt.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/V-For-...=wall&filter=1


Go for it. It can't hurt. You will likely be well received there and reach a valuable audience. I'm all for it. 




> Yes, that sounds like a good plan. Really, this is what we need Ron Paul's Facebook page to be doing. Repetition is key. If people keep seeing things about it, they will be more likely to check it out and become involved.


I know, I really want the Official Facebook page to get involved with this. However I don't think they can direct people to the grassroots event page or website, per FEC regulations. 

Luckily we have the Ron Paul 2012 fan page to do this for us, with roughly half the likes. We have gotten over 350 shares of that video from this status update, so each status update is a little promotional bomb.

----------


## Sentinelrv

RonPaul2012 on Facebook just posted one of the videos. Also, here are today's numbers...

Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)
Sep 26 - 3,870 (+557)
Sep 27 - 4,571 (+701)
Sep 28 - 5,131 (+560)
Sep 29 - 5,642 (+511)
Sep 30 - 5,842 (+200)
Oct 01 - 6,313 (+471)
Oct 02 - 6,585 (+272)
Oct 03 - 7,000 (+415)
Oct 04 - 7,363 (+363)
Oct 05 - 7,722 (+359)
Oct 06 - 8,410 (+688)
Oct 07 - 8,893 (+483)
Oct 08 - 9,302 (+409)

----------


## garyallen59

> I know, I really want the Official Facebook page to get involved with this. However I don't think they can direct people to the grassroots event page or website, per FEC regulations.


Yes, and since they most likely won't be able to link to the event or website we should make sure we bombard any post they make about the moneybomb with comments linking to those two places.

----------


## NickOdell

The Ron Paul 2012 admin I was talking to changed its profile picture to the Black THIS Out one!  That should help!

----------


## McDermit

> Yes, and since they most likely won't be able to link to the event or website we should make sure we bombard any post they make about the moneybomb with comments linking to those two places.


The official campaign sent an email blast including their own Black This Out pledge page.

----------


## MJU1983

Just uploaded this, it's essentially the pics I did up + a song I like by Mumford & Sons:




It's "widescreen" so if you want to view on YT direct, go here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66H57BrPzjA

720p as well.

----------


## garyallen59

> The official campaign sent an email blast including their own Black This Out pledge page.


True. But, I believe it would also be beneficial to promote the bto website and the facebook event in the comments of their posts about the moneybomb, so we can continue to build upon the momentum already there.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Does anyone think this would be a good idea? We should go through the list of those attending on Facebook and send them all a message on Black This Out's progress and why helping to promote this is so important. Then we link them to this thread while explaining that it's a large guide on all the ways they can help to promote this thing. *That's 9,000 potential promoters there!* I think we just need to get more people helping out in promotion. Sending them the link to this thread would go a long way toward getting a lot of people off their butts.

The only reason I'm not doing it right now is that I'm worried about getting my account banned. I have an alternate account just for promotion, but I don't know how to change my IP address or anything so I can keep sending messages in case something happens to my account. I believe Qwerty knows how to do this.

----------


## davidt!

> Just uploaded this, it's essentially the pics I did up + a song I like by Mumford & Sons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's "widescreen" so if you want to view on YT direct, go here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66H57BrPzjA
> 
> 720p as well.


That's Awesome!

----------


## mstrmac1

*We have about a 9% conversion rate on Facebook right now. With that said this promotion isn't about attending its about INVITES!Number never Lie.

The focus need to be on invites! I figure we need roughly 250,000 invites to reach the goal. How do we get more invites?*

Does anyone have the daily numbers on INVITES? I think they have been slowing down recently.

----------


## qwerty

> The only reason I'm not doing it right now is that I'm worried about getting my account banned. I have an alternate account just for promotion, but I don't know how to change my IP address or anything so I can keep sending messages in case something happens to my account. I believe Qwerty knows how to do this.


I have 2 internet connections and other one changes it´s IP allways if i take the power off from it. I´m not good wiht computers so i can´t help you on that.

But i can say that i have poster SEVERAL thousand times to FB walls and only got banned for few hours but never even got banned if i first "like" the Fb wall. Wall owner can ban you also so don´t post too often. But i think there are no worries about the IP ban...


justatrey :  great idea to promote on movie Fb walls!  Hadn´t thougt about it...


I just have to say that there have been so much awesome things happening while i was sleeping that i gives me even power to promote this!


ALL IN! ABSOLUTELY ALL!  

It´s so awesome to see that hard work pays off but remember still 10 days left!!! Can´t wait, spread the word! Thank you!

No off to promotinG!

----------


## Shane Harris

> This is what I'd like to see up the week of Oct 19th:


personally id love to see the site go completely monochromatic for october 19th in addition to something like this. we can come up with a creative ticker right? something like a picture of ron paul (in black and white of course) slowly being uncovered by the ticker rising. anyone know what i mean? like the time pic or any other good one. start at the bottom and have the whole pic start out blacked out or "noisy" then the donations move up and reveal the picture of our next president of the USA.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Qwerty, would you like to send messages to the people on that list if I was to write something up for you to copy and paste? It would probably take you a couple days to get through that list of people, but I think the impact gained from doing it would be well worth it.

----------


## NickOdell

> personally id love to see the site go completely monochromatic for october 19th in addition to something like this. we can come up with a creative ticker right? something like a picture of ron paul (in black and white of course) slowly being uncovered by the ticker rising. anyone know what i mean? like the time pic or any other good one. start at the bottom and have the whole pic start out blacked out or "noisy" then the donations move up and reveal the picture of our next president of the USA.


I like this. Part of this moneybomb is being different than the rest. We need something better than a thermometer or just numbers. I like your idea. 

Also, what about incorporating the # of donors into the ticker or have that as a separate ticker thing? Someone could get creative with this.

----------


## qwerty

> Qwerty, would you like to send messages to the people on that list if I was to write something up for you to copy and paste? It would probably take you a couple days to get through that list of people, but I think the impact gained from doing it would be well worth it.


What list ?

----------


## Shane Harris

> I like this. Part of this moneybomb is being different than the rest. We need something better than a thermometer or just numbers. I like your idea. 
> 
> Also, what about incorporating the # of donors into the ticker or have that as a separate ticker thing? Someone could get creative with this.


thanks. yeah i also like the subtle wording in that picture. instead of _____ just donated. it could be ______ just got blacked out. ya know since we who support rp dont exist. or maybe we have our names 80 percent blacked out? idk just throwing around ideas lol i do still like the general concept of moving from noisy blackness to clarity, either slowly or abruptly upon reachign our goal, tho that could backfire if we didnt reahc a "goal"

----------


## Sentinelrv

> What list ?


The list of 9,000 people already attending the money bomb. You can hit the link "See All" in order to cycle through everybody on the attending list. If we can get at least 5-10% of those people to start promoting this thing as hard as you are, this thing would explode.

----------


## Shane Harris

i think this would make an awesome ticker. start out totally noisy or blacked out and slowly reveal this picture as the donations go up? anybody?

----------


## qwerty

> The list of 9,000 people already attending the money bomb. You can hit the link "See All" in order to cycle through everybody on the attending list. If we can get at least 5-10% of those people to start promoting this thing as hard as you are, this thing would explode.


i could do it but i have several questions....

1. Does the list stay same ? I mean that i don´t post several times to someone ?

2. What if they ask something back and i can´t answer cause of my bad english ? 

3. Is there limit on how many messages you can send ?

4. i can´t figure out how i even see the whole list, i click "see more" but suddenly there´s no "see more" and it´s not at the end of the list...

Maybe it would be better that you make a message and we all make sure that it is allways at the top of the page on th event page ?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> i could do it but i have several questions....
> 
> 1. Does the list stay same ? I mean that i don´t post several times to someone ?
> 
> 2. What if they ask something back and i can´t answer cause of my bad english ? 
> 
> 3. Is there limit on how many messages you can send ?
> 
> 4. i can´t figure out how i even see the whole list, i click "see more" but suddenly there´s no "see more" and it´s not at the end of the list...
> ...


I see what you mean about the see more link disappearing. I checked the links that show more viewers and they come up like this...

http://www.facebook.com/ajax/browser...ding&start=100
http://www.facebook.com/ajax/browser...ding&start=200
http://www.facebook.com/ajax/browser...ding&start=300
http://www.facebook.com/ajax/browser...ding&start=400

Then the link stops appearing. As you can see by the number at the end of each link, clicking it adds 100 more people to the list, but only up to 400 people. if you click on the links though, they don't work. Maybe there is a way to fool with the link to get the list to open up to 9,000 people instead of just 400. maybe Dusman would be able to tell us the answer to this.

As for your other questions, the list seems like it appears randomly, so you'd need to keep your computer on and the page open until all messages were sent. I guess we could put something in the message about if they have questions, to ask them in the planning thread that we're linking to, that way you don't have to respond back. Also, I'm unsure about the limit on messages. This is what I'm afraid of. They might stop you from sending stuff out. Maybe it would be worth it to just keep posting the link to this thread as a status update.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Eh, scratch that. I just checked around and it seems like your account will be disabled pretty quickly if you try this. Let's just keep this thread posted on the event page.

----------


## lucent

Is there a smaller, square or vertical widget that can be put on the side of a website?

----------


## pacodever

What Twitter hashtag should we be using for promotion? I've been using #blackthisout and #bto when character limited. Would like to get this trending day before / day of.

----------


## jordie

> *We have about a 9% conversion rate on Facebook right now. With that said this promotion isn't about attending its about INVITES!Number never Lie.
> 
> The focus need to be on invites! I figure we need roughly 250,000 invites to reach the goal. How do we get more invites?*
> 
> Does anyone have the daily numbers on INVITES? I think they have been slowing down recently.


I agree. You know why? All those that are still "awaiting reply" have the event show up on their page exactly the same as those 'attending'. 100,000+ people will see the event ON THE DAY, and I think we'll get many random donations from that.

----------


## jordie

> What Twitter hashtag should we be using for promotion? I've been using #blackthisout and #bto when character limited. Would like to get this trending day before / day of.


If you want it trending the day of the event, stop using it now. Twitter's algorithms reward trends that are brand new. The more you do it now, the less it thinks it's new and fresh. This is why common words and phrases don't trend easily, and why things that have trended before find it hard to trend again.

----------


## pacodever

> If you want it trending the day of the event, stop using it now. Twitter's algorithms reward trends that are brand new. The more you do it now, the less it thinks it's new and fresh. This is why common words and phrases don't trend easily, and why things that have trended before find it hard to trend again.


Rgr.  I'll hold off on using the tags.  I think #blackthisout should be used.  Lends itself to the quick, simple and popular "Who is Ron Paul?" statement tweets such as:

Ron Paul has NEVER voted to raise taxes; #blackthisout
Ron Paul returns a portion of his annual congressional office budget to the U.S. treasury every year; #blackthisout

----------


## orenbus

Ron Paul Sign Bomb Monday October 10, 2011 
in less than 24 hours...




http://www.ronpaulsignbomb.com/

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...g-October-10th

----------


## IndianaPolitico

I have been promoting the money bomb on facebook, using my promotion video. I posted it on the Republican Liberty Caucus facebook page, they responded with, "IndianaPolitico, it's Gary Johnson who's being blacked out, not Ron Paul."




GRRRRRRRR!

----------


## qwerty

I want 10.000 facebook attendees today!

----------


## AmberH

> I want 10.000 facebook attendees today!



Me to, I'm hitting facebook now.

----------


## justatrey

> I want 10.000 facebook attendees today!


I'm on board with this. Promoted for the last couple hours, but have to leave for most of the day. Hopefully will be back this evening for one last push.

Goal: 10,000 attendees! Let's make it happen!

----------


## qwerty

> I'm on board with this. Promoted for the last couple hours, but have to leave for most of the day. Hopefully will be back this evening for one last push.
> 
> Goal: 10,000 attendees! Let's make it happen!


I have 3 hours left for promotion today, then i need to go to sleep...

----------


## davidt!

> I want 10.000 facebook attendees today!


I'll be hitting FB for a few hour today too.

----------


## qwerty

Over 100.000 invited now... 

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!

----------


## orenbus



----------


## qwerty

> 


Thanks just send him a message on YT!

----------


## qwerty

> Over 100.000 invited now... 
> 
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


Inviting is blowing now + 101.000 invited!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Did some more facebook promotion. Thanks to the big Ron Paul 2012 fan page for sharing my promotion video! My views have gone up ALOT! Over 100,000 invited, WOW! That is the most we have ever had!

By the way, noticed a typo on the campaign pledge page, the title tag says: "Black THIS Out MONEY BOMB! ***Ocotber 19th***"
http://www.ronpaul2012.com/pages/mbp....html?pid=1008

----------


## Eric21ND

> i think this would make an awesome ticker. start out totally noisy or blacked out and slowly reveal this picture as the donations go up? anybody?


thats a pretty damn cool idea

----------


## justinpagewood

> personally id love to see the site go completely monochromatic for october 19th in addition to something like this. we can come up with a creative ticker right? something like a picture of ron paul (in black and white of course) slowly being uncovered by the ticker rising. anyone know what i mean? like the time pic or any other good one. start at the bottom and have the whole pic start out blacked out or "noisy" then the donations move up and reveal the picture of our next president of the USA.


Haha, ya, that would be even more epic.

----------


## wgadget

2500 replies....WOWEE!

----------


## qwerty

invites are growing RAPIDLY! Allmost 102.000 invited!!! 

It´s time to invite YOUR friends if you have not done it!

----------


## mport1

Thought for the black this out pictures.  Should there be some white text on the black bars that go across people's faces with the money bomb date, black this out, or something else that gives more information about what is happening and when?

----------


## bluesc

//

----------


## JoshLowry

[/sharpie marker]

----------


## mstrmac1

During nearly the entire '07 campaign the site http://ronpaulgraphs.com/ plotted donations in real time and during the money bombs this was one of the most popular RP sites. On 11-05-07 RonPaulGraphs had bandwidth problems and asked that folks check in no more than once every ten minutes as I recall.
This was posted in another thread. Do you plan on tracking donations in real time on the site?


_There is at least one RP2012 site that is plotting donations in real time .

http://paul.depositwiz.com/

I think BlackThisOut should email links to any and all sites that plot donations in real time so folks can monitor the graphs._

----------


## trey4sports

Facebook is doing real well today guys. Last i checked we were up 400 or so about an hour and half ago.

----------


## Thomas

There should be a donation tracking graph on the site during the moneybomb.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Deleted

----------


## WD-NY

The official campaign should really change their ticker from "dollars pledged" to "number of pledgers" (just like blackthisout.com).

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/pages/mbp....html?pid=1008

Seeing the dollar total doesn't fire people up as much imo (especially when it's pretty low as it is right now at $71k). There's nothing gained from knowing what each person plan to donate - the dollar/donor total on the 19th will be plenty high if it ends up being 'mega-bomb' big.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Out of all the graphics we have for this money bomb, why did the campaign have to choose something so bland and boring looking? It looks like it was made in Paint.

----------


## dusman

> The official campaign should really change their ticker from "dollars pledged" to "number of pledgers" (just like blackthisout.com).
> 
> http://www.ronpaul2012.com/pages/mbp....html?pid=1008
> 
> Seeing the dollar total doesn't fire people up as much imo (especially when it's pretty low as it is right now at $71k). There's nothing gained from knowing what each person plan to donate - the dollar/donor total on the 19th will be plenty high if it ends up being 'mega-bomb' big.


I agree. I sent a message to the campaign.. but usually that rarely gets a response.

----------


## dusman

> During nearly the entire '07 campaign the site http://ronpaulgraphs.com/ plotted donations in real time and during the money bombs this was one of the most popular RP sites. On 11-05-07 RonPaulGraphs had bandwidth problems and asked that folks check in no more than once every ten minutes as I recall.
> This was posted in another thread. Do you plan on tracking donations in real time on the site?
> 
> 
> _There is at least one RP2012 site that is plotting donations in real time .
> 
> http://paul.depositwiz.com/
> 
> I think BlackThisOut should email links to any and all sites that plot donations in real time so folks can monitor the graphs._


I'm not sure how they were tapping into the stream of data.. but I have a graph sort of ready to go in case we can figure it out in time.

----------


## Thomas

> I'm not sure how they were tapping into the stream of data.. but I have a graph sort of ready to go in case we can figure it out in time.


Should ask the campaign about that.

----------


## mport1

Yeah, they definitely need to change it from dollars to pledges.  Who knows somebody who can get that done?

----------


## harikaried

The data for the ticker will show up here:

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/wp-conten...aul2012/tp.php

It's not always accurate when they take down the ticker from the main page though.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I changed my message. Instead, help get others to commit by posting this message all around Facebook...




> If 100 people "COMMIT 1 HOUR A DAY" to promoting the Oct 19th "Black THIS Out" Money Bomb, that would = 1,000 hours of promotion. If each hour was to generate at least 10 pledges, that would = 10,000 more pledges!
> 
> Please "COMMENT HERE NOW" and "COMMIT YOURSELF" to spending just "1 HOUR A DAY" to help promote the money bomb! We WILL Raise $6,000,000 for Ron Paul! "REPOST THIS MESSAGE" to get others to commit to this!
> 
> Facebook Event - http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
> Official Website - http://www.blackthisout.com
> Learn to Promote - http://www.blackthisout.com/planning

----------


## qwerty

Just hitting all the sing bomb FB WALLS, i bet those have traffic on monday!

----------


## dusman

> I changed my message. Instead, help get others to commit by posting this message all around Facebook...


Thanks for the canned message. Using this now.

----------


## dusman

Sentinel, did you get my PM about the thread images?

----------


## Sentinelrv

Shoot, what was the total at midnight? Anybody record it?

----------


## dusman

> Shoot, what was the total at midnight? Anybody record it?


When I checked around midnight, it was at about 9,840. Not sure how close that it is, but its in the ballpark if anyone can corroborate.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Sentinel, did you get my PM about the thread images?


Yes, but I just updated the first post and only two of the images are working.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> When I checked around midnight, it was at about 9,840. Not sure how close that it is, but its in the ballpark if anyone can corroborate.


Good, then we got 538 people for the day!

Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)
Sep 26 - 3,870 (+557)
Sep 27 - 4,571 (+701)
Sep 28 - 5,131 (+560)
Sep 29 - 5,642 (+511)
Sep 30 - 5,842 (+200)
Oct 01 - 6,313 (+471)
Oct 02 - 6,585 (+272)
Oct 03 - 7,000 (+415)
Oct 04 - 7,363 (+363)
Oct 05 - 7,722 (+359)
Oct 06 - 8,410 (+688)
Oct 07 - 8,893 (+483)
Oct 08 - 9,302 (+409)
Oct 09 - 9,840 (+538)

----------


## dusman

> Yes, but I just updated the first post and only two of the images are working.


http://www.blackthisout.com/thread/black-out.jpg
http://www.blackthisout.com/thread/BTOflyer2.png
http://www.blackthisout.com/thread/BTOphotoAD2.png
http://www.blackthisout.com/thread/BTOPodium3.png
http://www.blackthisout.com/thread/e-flyer.jpg
http://www.blackthisout.com/thread/PledgeBanner.png

----------


## dusman

> The data for the ticker will show up here:
> 
> http://www.ronpaul2012.com/wp-conten...aul2012/tp.php
> 
> It's not always accurate when they take down the ticker from the main page though.


Interesting. So this will go active again during the moneybomb I'm assuming then? Any individual donor stat feeds instead? This one just looks like a total count.

----------


## dusman

> Good, then we got 538 people for the day!
> 
> Sep 19 - 998 
> Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
> Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
> Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
> Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
> Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
> Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)
> ...


Looks like we are going to need double the effort here to get this trending higher.

----------


## harikaried

> Interesting. So this will go active again during the moneybomb I'm assuming then?


Actually, it seems to still be live from the last moneybomb. I just saw it go..
"total_amount":"1588020.76","total_donors":"44  390"
"total_amount":"1588168.55","total_donors":"44  393"




> Any individual donor stat feeds instead? This one just looks like a total count.


I don't think so, but what exactly are you trying to get? The actual amount of each person? Well, if the number of donors is small enough, you could estimate. E.g., those last 3 donors (with names from a diff of the "recent_donors") donated $147.79

----------


## dusman

> Actually, it seems to still be live from the last moneybomb. I just saw it go..
> "total_amount":"1588020.76","total_donors":"44  390"
> "total_amount":"1588168.55","total_donors":"44  393"
> 
> I don't think so, but what exactly are you trying to get? The actual amount of each person? Well, if the number of donors is small enough, you could estimate. E.g., those last 3 donors (with names from a diff of the "recent_donors") donated $147.79


Looking to do something like this: http://paul.depositwiz.com/

----------


## Eric21ND

Anyone having trouble inviting others to this event?  When I do it it shows my invites being sent but when I go back to invite more people it doesn't show them as being invited?

----------


## orenbus

Today is the sign bomb! Time to wake America up!

At today's sign bomb spread the word about Black This Out!

----------


## qwerty

WOW! 
107.000 invited, it´s growing rapidly!!! 

I´m still hitting the sing bomb fb walls...there are lot those...

Listening to this!

----------


## MJU1983

Couple of signatures:

----------


## dusman

90% done on the leaderboards. I'll be launching this feature sometime tomorrow!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> 90% done on the leaderboards. I'll be launching this feature sometime tomorrow!


I will need to contact Matt Collins and RonPaulHawaii again to let them know that it's up. We need to get them on the "Spend a day with Ron Paul idea"! They could announce the contest in their next email.

But on second thought, maybe they can't get involved. They couldn't even link to the blackthisout.com website. Maybe they couldn't support the idea due to the FEC.

----------


## qwerty

I glad that i hitted (all over 4 attendee) the sing bomb fb walls, getting lot of "likes" from there and i´m sure that they will tell others too!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Tell them where they can print BTO flyers to hand out to their friends when they go out tomorrow.




> I glad that i hitted (all over 4 attendee) the sing bomb fb walls, getting lot of "likes" from there and i´m sure that they will tell others too!

----------


## Birdlady

> I will need to contact Matt Collins and RonPaulHawaii again to let them know that it's up. We need to get them on the "Spend a day with Ron Paul idea"! They could announce the contest in their next email.
> 
> But on second thought, maybe they can't get involved. They couldn't even link to the blackthisout.com website. Maybe they couldn't support the idea due to the FEC.


They probably can't get involved because as you said, they aren't even linking to the main website. I don't know this for sure, but that's a very good guess.

----------


## dusman

Yeah, I'm not sure if that will be doable. However, I just sent out a message to the guys over at RonPaulSwag.com about possibility offering up a "prize" for the winner. Maybe we can do a small chipin to get the winner a silver coin and some gear.

----------


## dusman

Anyways, I'm off to bed.. only to wake up in another 3 hours.

----------


## Birdlady

My sleep schedule has been completely messed up since this all started. I'm pretty much a vampire now. haha

----------


## Sentinelrv

> My sleep schedule has been completely messed up since this all started. I'm pretty much a vampire now. haha


So am I. Unfortunately we're not going to get a rest either. As soon as this is over it's straight to the Veteran's Day Money Bomb. We're going to have to start talking about that soon, because we'll want to have everything setup the day Black This Out is over.

----------


## qwerty

> So am I. Unfortunately we're not going to get a rest either. As soon as this is over it's straight to the Veteran's Day Money Bomb. We're going to have to start talking about that soon, because we'll want to have everything setup the day Black This Out is over.


And after that Dec 16th Tea party! 

I think gage and dusman can work it out... 

And we have lot of recourses ready, just needs to be changed to veterans day! That´s only little work!

----------


## dusman

> My sleep schedule has been completely messed up since this all started. I'm pretty much a vampire now. haha


I know! I think I've lost about 10 lbs too. So much for sleep.. it's almost not even worth it to sleep for 2 hours. Booo.

----------


## dusman

Didn't I say I was going to sleep already? Yeah.. no.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Didn't I say I was going to sleep already? Yeah.. no.


That happened to me the other day. I got so busy with stuff here that I only had three hours to sleep before I went into work. I felt like a zombie when I finally went in. Fortunately I'm off today.

----------


## Eric21ND

> My sleep schedule has been completely messed up since this all started. I'm pretty much a vampire now. haha


no rest for the wicked we gotta nation sign bomb tomorrow during rush hour!

----------


## lucent

Has there been any effort to go after the MySpace folks?

----------


## TexMac

Why is the BTO site not loading right?

Here's what I see :

----------


## ross11988

> Why is the BTO site not loading right?
> 
> Here's what I see :


loads fine for me. Maybe your using FireFox 1.0?

----------


## TexMac

Hmm, maybe it's adblock.  Chrome is loading it OK.

----------


## qwerty

WHY WE DO THIS ?

----------


## muzzled dogg

Just got a message in one of my massachusetts meetups from a David promoting BTO!

----------


## badger4RP

Where did we leave off on contacting the list of Meetups? I will send more emails today... I've been focusing on local Meetups and FB. I will also be handing out leaflets at our Y4RP meeting tomorrow night. Last meeting we were contemplating a tabling event on the 19th so I hope we will be able to increase the number of donors from Wisco.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Keep on spreading the word!
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471

----------


## badger4RP

Ok, as far as I can tell 1-160 have been done from this list. http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/

I'm emailing 161-170 now (b4 my next class)

----------


## badger4RP

Ok, as far as I can tell 1-160 have been done from this list. http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/

I'm emailing 161-170 now (b4 my next class)

----------


## qwerty

I´m trying to keep BTO comment on the top of the official Ron Paul FB wall for as long as i go to sleep!

----------


## qwerty

just posting the info on FB sign bomb event pages!!!

----------


## trey4sports

+347 on Facebook so far today. Amazing, amazing.

----------


## davidt!

> Ok, as far as I can tell 1-160 have been done from this list. http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/
> 
> I'm emailing 161-170 now (b4 my next class)


We have done through 1-210.

----------


## Eire4RonPaul



----------


## davidt!

**UPDATE: 1-210 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 211-220, 221-230, etc. etc. Thanks!**

We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 

First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 

Hello,

The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.

RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
Pledge Today: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Ron Paul Forums Promotional Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

Goals:
25,000 Attending on Facebook.
$6,000,000+ in Donations!

Thanks!

----------


## qwerty

we are having a good day on facebook! Please spread the word!!!

----------


## Crotale

We definately should seriously consider setting up a chipin to put some banners/widgets on infowars.com. If we buy some space there, our numbers would surge.

Can someone please get this ball rolling (I would but I live in the UK, don't know how these things work and am not reputable enough - I could be anyone). I would certainly donate £25 to the chip-in (or whatever that equates to in dollars). That's alot for me because I'm a 17 year old student with no disposable income.

I really reckon this is an avenue *DEFINATELY* worth persuing, it would pay dividends. The audience over there is the right mentality and would get behind this thing. Should I make a thread out of this suggestion or leave it to this thread?

----------


## NiceneTruth

> We definately should seriously consider setting up a chipin to put some banners/widgets on infowars.com. If we buy some space there, our numbers would surge.


Is Alex promoting this? You're right Crotale... I think it's a good suggestion and I'll chipin.

----------


## Crotale

> Is Alex promoting this? You're right Crotale... I think it's a good suggestion and I'll chipin.


I think he may have mentioned it a few times but I don't think he is actively supporting it. There was a lady on one of his radio shows who called in to talk about Black This Out and he said he was behind the effort. But he hasn't done a video about it as far as I know and he hasn't put a widget up on his website.  

Perhaps we could ask him to do a video about it as part of the deal - would reach a large subscriber base. Oh and further to that, if we could get the ChangeDaChannel youtube account doing a video about it, that would be fantastic.

But back to the point - Chip-in, buy banner space on Infowars, put up a widget, advertise Black This Out on there. Reap dividends.

----------


## Crotale

More info here:http://www.infowars.com/advertise-with-infowars/
And here: http://static.infowars.com/ads/mediakit_public.pdf

InfoWars.com
√ Over 8 Million Visitors per month
√ Over 3 Million Absolute Unique Visitors per month
√ Over 20 Million Page views per month

Definately something worth going for.

----------


## mstrmac1

> we are having a good day on facebook! Please spread the word!!!


Qwerty,

Have you posted on "TheConstitution" facebook page? It has over 500,000 followers and seems to be RP friendly!

http://www.facebook.com/TheConstitution

----------


## qwerty

12-13 hours of promoting today! was a fre day from work... 

Need to go to sleep soon. We are doing very well on FB please keep the info on the best Ron Paul walls! 

i want to see 10.500 pledges before i go to sleep!!!!

mstrmac1 : Yes i have and now just posted! 


WOW!

Oct 09 - 9,840 (+538)

now 10.355!!!

----------


## mstrmac1

> 12-13 hours of promoting today! Was a fre day from work... 
> 
> need to go to sleep soon. We are doing very well on fb please keep the info on the best ron paul walls! 
> 
> i want to see 10.500 pledges before i go to sleep!!!!
> 
> Mstrmac1 : Yes i have and now just posted! 
> 
> 
> ...


you are the f"in man!

----------


## JoshS

we're on pace to smash the record today, i'm inspired, gonna promote until my sign bomb at 3

----------


## qwerty

Who wants to continue my effective FB thing ? Need to go to sleep soon...

Few clicks in every 5-10 minutes.... ?

----------


## JoshS

what was your fb strategy

----------


## qwerty

> what was your fb strategy


http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul?sk=wall&filter=1

http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12?sk=wall&filter=1

just keep the message about BTO on the top of the pages all the time. post a new message about it every 5-10 minutes and remove the old one.

And update the amount of pledges to your message everytime you post it.

Just make a ready message to notepad and then copy/paste it and jsut change the amount of pledges when it goes up.

Very simple but effective!

You can allways use  a fake account... :P

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Qwerty,
> 
> Have you posted on "TheConstitution" facebook page? It has over 500,000 followers and seems to be RP friendly!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/TheConstitution


I'll hit it for a while.

----------


## garyallen59

Just an idea:

What about an "add a dollar" challenge?

Say you're planning on donating $50 make it $51, or $300 make it $301.

Basically whatever you end up putting in the donation page on Oct. 19th bump it up by $1.

I think if we got a lot of people on board it would make a difference.

What do ya think?

----------


## Crotale

> We definately should seriously consider setting up a chipin to put some banners/widgets on infowars.com. If we buy some space there, our numbers would surge.
> 
> Can someone please get this ball rolling (I would but I live in the UK, don't know how these things work and am not reputable enough - I could be anyone). I would certainly donate £25 to the chip-in (or whatever that equates to in dollars). That's alot for me because I'm a 17 year old student with no disposable income.
> 
> I really reckon this is an avenue *DEFINATELY* worth persuing, it would pay dividends. The audience over there is the right mentality and would get behind this thing. Should I make a thread out of this suggestion or leave it to this thread?


I've created a thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...n-infowars.com

----------


## ItsTime

> Just an idea:
> 
> What about an "add a dollar" challenge?
> 
> Say you're planning on donating $50 make it $51, or $300 make it $301.
> 
> Basically whatever you end up putting in the donation page on Oct. 19th bump it up by $1.
> 
> I think if we got a lot of people on board it would make a difference.
> ...


Not a bad idea but that will only get at tops another $100k, which is good. But how about this idea? Tripling your biggest moneyday donation and giving that the day of BTO?

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...tion-Challenge!

(please bump thread after you vote)

----------


## badger4RP

> We have done through 1-210.


well they got extra encouragement then :\

----------


## johndeal

So I said I was attending of fb. How do I invite people on my fb friends? It should be easy right? But I'm too much of a fb noob to figure it out apparently.

NM figured it out.

----------


## eduardo89

Can someone post links to all the available flyers please

----------


## garyallen59

> Not a bad idea but that will only get at tops another $100k, which is good. But how about this idea? Tripling your biggest moneyday donation and giving that the day of BTO?
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...tion-Challenge!
> 
> (please bump thread after you vote)


Yup, i have taken the challenge and have tripled my typical 100 to 300 and now i'll add a dollar to make it 301 haha. Feel free to join me.

----------


## JamesButabi

Back from NH!  Lets see I've got an email here from John Tate promoting BTO.  Also see a few great new videos.  You guys are rocking on the FB and site pledges.   What else did I miss?

----------


## dusman

> Back from NH!  Lets see I've got an email here from John Tate promoting BTO.  Also see a few great new videos.  You guys are rocking on the FB and site pledges.   What else did I miss?


Eh, something about the mainstream media trying to Black Out some presidential candidate.. whats.. his.. name.. Pauly Ron or something like that.

----------


## harikaried

> Sep 27 - 4,571 (+701)
> Oct 09 - 9,840 (+538)


A quarter of the day to go (6 more hours) of Oct 10, and we're already at 10,485 (+645). Seems likely that we'll break our 1-day record today!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Can someone post links to all the available flyers please


They're linked on the first post.

----------


## trey4sports

Pauly Ron ..... lol

----------


## Bobcat

Keep spreading the word everyone!

We have to let every Ron Paul supporter in the United States know about this money bomb.

Lets crank things up a notch, so tomorrow we can get 1,000+ more pledges!

----------


## Thomas

Can someone ask Michael Nystrom to send an email to his listserv about this?

----------


## JamesButabi

On pace for a record day here.  Keep up the great work.

----------


## lucent

Is there BlackThisOut or Ron Paul Grassroots Google+ circle?

----------


## eduardo89

I have a feeling people are using this thread to increase their post count... 




> Sentinelrv Posts: 359
> qwerty Posts: 316
> dusman Posts: 273


Is this the largest thread ever on the forum? Replies: 2,591, Views: 49,155, Pages: 260

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Is there BlackThisOut or Ron Paul Grassroots Google+ circle?


I mentioned this a little while ago, I don't have Google+, but to my knowledge, not much is being done there. We need someone to step up and get something going there during our last 8 day push. I wish I could lead something, but I don't have the time nor expertise. If you are willing to step up, post here & you could even start a new thread if you needed more support.

----------


## dusman

> I have a feeling people are using this thread to increase their post count... 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the largest thread ever on the forum? Replies: 2,591, Views: 49,155, Pages: 260


lol Eduardo.. you called me out man. Post count is like penis size in the world of forums. It is what it is. Bahaha.

----------


## davidt!

Here is another way that I have been promoting on facebook. Whenever someone posts on a Ron Paul fb wall you can click on that persons name. If that person is "attending" BTO, it will be listed on the right side of their homepage. It will say something like "you and "fred" share black this out". If it doesn't say that then they have not pledged to attend and you can send them a private message with info about the moneybomb.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I have a feeling people are using this thread to increase their post count... 
> 
> Is this the largest thread ever on the forum? Replies: 2,591, Views: 49,155, Pages: 260


I'm going to assume you were joking here, because I could care less about my post count. Before becoming involved in this though, I had like 3-400 posts. I had never really participated that much except for to comment on threads.

----------


## dusman

> Here is another way that I have been promoting on facebook. Whenever someone posts on a Ron Paul fb wall you can click on that persons name. If that person is "attending" BTO, it will be listed on the right side of their homepage. It will say something like "you and "fred" share black this out". If it doesn't say that then they have not pledged to attend and you can send them a private message with info about the moneybomb.


Ah clever. I do something similar to see which of my friends are involved.. but this is actually a smart way to target people.

----------


## dusman

> I'm going to assume you were joking here, because I could care less about my post count. Before becoming involved in this though, I had like 3-400 posts. I had never really participated that much except for to comment on threads.


And the transformation to activist has been completed.

----------


## eduardo89

> lol Eduardo.. you called me out man. Post count is like penis size in the world of forums. It is what it is. Bahaha.


I thought rep was what we use to compensate for penis size...

----------


## pacelli

> I have a feeling people are using this thread to increase their post count... 
> 
> Is this the largest thread ever on the forum? Replies: 2,591, Views: 49,155, Pages: 260


No offense, but $#@! the forum as it pertains to promoting the BTO moneybomb.  WHO CARES ABOUT POST COUNT AND THE LARGEST THREAD?!!?!!?!?!  THE FORUM DOES NOT EQUAL ALL RP SUPPORTERS.  Heck, we need everyone we can get.  Far beyond RPF.

Incidentally, You are preaching to the choir.  Please, go to other online gathering places, go to non-RP related sites, go anywhere but here!  We understand.  With about 1 week to go, you must reach out to non-RPF forum members.  Boots on the ground folks!!!

if you doubt my conviction for taking this BTO project beyond the internet, see this thread:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...%28PICTURES%29


That is all.

Most respectfully,
pacelli.

----------


## eduardo89

> I'm going to assume you were joking here, because I could care less about my post count. Before becoming involved in this though, I had like 3-400 posts. I had never really participated that much except for to comment on threads.


Of course I'm kidding, I'm just surprised to see such a huge thread. I can't remember any thread on RPF being this big before! (although I'm sure there have been)

+rep to you and dusman for all the amazing work you've been doing for BTO!

Edit: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dusman again.

----------


## eduardo89

> No offense, but $#@! the forum as it pertains to promoting the BTO moneybomb.  WHO CARES ABOUT POST COUNT AND THE LARGEST THREAD?!!?!!?!?!  THE FORUM DOES NOT EQUAL ALL RP SUPPORTERS.  Heck, we need everyone we can get.  Far beyond RPF.
> 
> Incidentally, You are preaching to the choir.  Please, go to other online gathering places, go to non-RP related sites, go anywhere but here!  We understand.  With about 1 week to go, you must reach out to non-RPF forum members.  Boots on the ground folks!!!
> 
> if you doubt my conviction for taking this BTO project beyond the internet, see this thread:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...%28PICTURES%29
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that thread and already gave you +rep. We need to keep promoting this and make sure it's the biggest moneybomb yet. $#@! the media, they won't be able to black it out with Ron wins!

----------


## Bobcat

I don't really care where or how people are trying to get pledges for the money bomb, as long as they get them!

They can try to get pledges from this forum.
They can contact people on Facebook.
They can post in other forums.
They can talk to people in their community.
They can hand out fliers.

As long as you are doing your best to spread the word about the money bomb, that is all that matters!

We are all on the same side here, so lets not argue.

----------


## JamesButabi

> I don't really care where or how people are trying to get pledges for the money bomb, as long as they get them!
> 
> They can try to get pledges from this forum.
> They can contact people on Facebook.
> They can post in other forums.
> They can talk to people in their community.
> They can hand out fliers.
> 
> As long as you are doing your best to spread the word about the money bomb, that is all that matters!
> ...


Thanks and great to have you here.

----------


## trey4sports

+706, new record - *ticker tape and confetti!*

----------


## eduardo89

> I don't really care where or how people are trying to get pledges for the money bomb, as long as they get them!
> 
> They can try to get pledges from this forum.
> They can contact people on Facebook.
> They can post in other forums.
> They can talk to people in their community.
> They can hand out fliers.
> 
> As long as you are doing your best to spread the word about the money bomb, that is all that matters!
> ...


Totally agree. What matter in the end is how much money we raise for Ron. It's not important how/where we do it, as long as we get the results we want.

I'm going to print out some of the flyers I made tomorrow and hand them out to all the American students at my university (there's at least 250-300 of them and they always travel in large packs). 

Does anyone know if Justin ships internationally? Would be cool to get some of those high-quality cards too. I was thinking of handing them out in tourist areas here in Madrid, there's always huge groups of Americans wandering around, so that might work. I can't wait to see the surprise on their faces to see a Ron Pauler campaigning for him in Spain  !

----------


## Bobcat

> +706, new record - *ticker tape and confetti!*


That is fantastic. Now, we just have to keep breaking the record each day.

I think we should shoot for over 1000 tomorrow!

We CAN get 25,000 pledges. We just have to make the effort!

----------


## dusman

> Of course I'm kidding, I'm just surprised to see such a huge thread. I can't remember any thread on RPF being this big before! (although I'm sure there have been)
> 
> +rep to you and dusman for all the amazing work you've been doing for BTO!
> 
> Edit: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dusman again.


If it is the biggest, that's pretty cool. Let's hope it translates into the biggest moneybomb.

----------


## davidt!

**UPDATE: 1-210 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 211-220, 221-230 etc. etc. Thanks!**

We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 

First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 

Hello,

The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.

RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
Pledge Today: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Ron Paul Forums Promotional Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

Goals:
25,000 Attending on Facebook.
$6,000,000+ in Donations!

Thanks!

----------


## dusman

> Totally agree. What matter in the end is how much money we raise for Ron. It's not important how/where we do it, as long as we get the results we want.
> 
> I'm going to print out some of the flyers I made tomorrow and hand them out to all the American students at my university (there's at least 250-300 of them and they always travel in large packs). 
> 
> Does anyone know if Justin ships internationally? Would be cool to get some of those high-quality cards too. I was thinking of handing them out in tourist areas here in Madrid, there's always huge groups of Americans wandering around, so that might work. I can't wait to see the surprise on their faces to see a Ron Pauler campaigning for him in Spain  !


That would be great. I wish people state-side realized just how much worldwide support he got. Ron Paul is a rockstar in Canada.. so I hear.

----------


## eduardo89

> If it is the biggest, that's pretty cool. *Let's hope it translates into the biggest moneybomb.*


That is what matters! I'll do my best to keep promoting it.

I've almost used up $100 worth of facebook credits, invited every American on my FB, posted this on every page I can find, emailed it to all my american friends, emailed it to media contacts, and I'll print out some fliers for the American students at uni tomorrow.

----------


## pacelli

> I saw that thread and already gave you +rep. We need to keep promoting this and make sure it's the biggest moneybomb yet. $#@! the media, they won't be able to black it out with Ron wins!


Damned straight!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Wow, I just noticed that the RonPaul2012 Facebook page changed their avatar to the Black THIS Out banner we're using on the event page. It includes the website name on it also, so that should help drive some traffic to you Dusman.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/ronpaul12

----------


## eduardo89

> That would be great. I wish people state-side realized just how much worldwide support he got. Ron Paul is a rockstar in Canada.. so I hear.


Yeah a lot of my friends back in Canada love him, especially my old high school social studies teacher. He always comments on my RP statuses and links I post on facebook. He says Ron Paul sounds Canadian haha.

I've also got quite a few of my friends in Germany into Ron Paul. It was actually my best friend, who is German (but lives in the Cayman Islands now) who got me into Ron Paul in 2007! 

Ron Paul is an international super star!

----------


## eduardo89

> Wow, I just noticed that the RonPaul2012 Facebook page changed their avatar to the Black THIS Out banner we're using on the event page. It includes the website name on it also, so that should help drive some traffic to you Dusman.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/ronpaul12


I messaged one of the guys who admins that page a few days ago with the blackthisout.com website, but he never replied. Good to see they have it posted now!

----------


## JamesButabi

> **UPDATE: 1-210 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 211-220, 221-230 etc. etc. Thanks!**


Il take 211-220

----------


## eduardo89

> Il take 211-220


Random question, but are you related to Doug and Steve Butabi?

----------


## Bobcat

By the way, I really think that if we push VERY HARD for the next week, we can exceed six million dollars in donations.

- We have more supporters than last time around.
- Our liberties are being violated more than four years ago, which will encourage people to donate more.
- People know that if they want the USA to come out of this recession, they have to support Ron Paul.
- It is more obvious than ever before all the other candidates are neocons.

We can raise more than six million dollars, if we dedicate ONE WEEK MORE out of our lives, and push this money bomb like crazy!

If we get the nomination or not, depends on what we do in the next 7-8 days.

If we push hard, we can win!

----------


## dusman

> That is what matters! I'll do my best to keep promoting it.
> 
> I've almost used up $100 worth of facebook credits, invited every American on my FB, posted this on every page I can find, emailed it to all my american friends, emailed it to media contacts, and I'll print out some fliers for the American students at uni tomorrow.


Get with Gerryb about doing Google Adwords. They offer $100 in free credits.

----------


## dusman

> Wow, I just noticed that the RonPaul2012 Facebook page changed their avatar to the Black THIS Out banner we're using on the event page. It includes the website name on it also, so that should help drive some traffic to you Dusman.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/ronpaul12


So, that's what it was! Pledges have been going a little crazy the past 35 minutes. I was wondering what was going on.

----------


## eduardo89

> Get with Gerryb about doing Google Adwords. They offer $100 in free credits.


I'll do that too. But tomorrow, it's already 2 am here and I have class at 9, meaning i have to get up at 6:30

----------


## dusman

> By the way, I really think that if we push VERY HARD for the next week, we can exceed six million dollars in donations.
> 
> - We have more supporters than last time around.
> - Our liberties are being violated more than four years ago, which will encourage people to donate more.
> - People know that if they want the USA to come out of this recession, they have to support Ron Paul.
> - It is more obvious than ever before all the other candidates are neocons.
> 
> We can raise more than six million dollars, if we dedicate ONE WEEK MORE out of our lives, and push this money bomb like crazy!
> 
> ...


If I can figure out what is causing me issues with this leaderboard code.. I'll have the ability to let hundreds of us compete for who gets the most pledges and give prizes to the winners. Negotiating these now.

----------


## Bobcat

> So, that's what it was! Pledges have been going a little crazy the past 35 minutes. I was wondering what was going on.


Keep pushing folks!

We need to make every Ron Paul supporter in the nation aware of this money bomb.

I really think that 75% of Ron Paul supporters do NOT know about it!

----------


## JamesButabi

> Random question, but are you related to Doug and Steve Butabi?



no.........











YES!!!!

----------


## dusman

> no.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Head starts bobbing...

----------


## dusman

> Keep pushing folks!
> 
> We need to make every Ron Paul supporter in the nation aware of this money bomb.
> 
> I really think that 75% of Ron Paul supporters do NOT know about it!


I think you are completely correct. I'd say it might even by higher percentage than that. We really have yet to truly make market penetration. We can though if we work hard over the next week.

----------


## eduardo89

> no.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Works every time!

----------


## Eric21ND

> Keep pushing folks!
> 
> We need to make every Ron Paul supporter in the nation aware of this money bomb.
> 
> I really think that 75% of Ron Paul supporters do NOT know about it!


Went to a sign bomb today, 75% of supporters did not know about the money bomb...I informed them and handed out a lot of BTO business cards so they could distribute amongst people they know.

----------


## Eric21ND

> Keep pushing folks!
> 
> We need to make every Ron Paul supporter in the nation aware of this money bomb.
> 
> I really think that 75% of Ron Paul supporters do NOT know about it!


HA!  We estimated the same percentage lol.

----------


## dusman

> Went to a sign bomb today, 75% of supporters did not know about the money bomb...I informed them and handed out a lot of BTO business cards so they could distribute amongst people they know.


This is why our promotional efforts are so very important. I'm glad you were prepared with cards. We need a lot more of that happening.

----------


## davidt!

> Il take 211-220


Thanks!

**UPDATE: 1-220 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 221-230, 231-240 etc. etc. Thanks!**

We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 

First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 

Hello,

The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.

RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
Pledge Today: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Ron Paul Forums Promotional Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

Goals:
25,000 Attending on Facebook.
$6,000,000+ in Donations!

Thanks!

----------


## lucent

Someone send Philip DeFranco an invite. He is a Ron Paul supporter with a large following.

https://www.facebook.com/DeFrancoNation

You could send him a Tweet as well:
http://twitter.com/PhillyD

----------


## Thomas

> Thanks!
> 
> **UPDATE: 1-220 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 221-230, 231-240 etc. etc. Thanks!**
> 
> We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 
> 
> First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 
> 
> Hello,
> ...


Everyone needs to pull their weight. If we want to actually have a chance at winning we're going to need tens of millions of dollars.

----------


## davidt!

> Someone send Philip DeFranco an invite. He is a Ron Paul supporter with a large following.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DeFrancoNation
> 
> You could send him a Tweet as well:
> http://twitter.com/PhillyD


He doesn't have a way to send him a message or post on his wall on facebook. I did post the BTO info in the comments section of his last wal post though. Hopefully he sees it. I don't do the twitter thing so someone else will have to take that on.

----------


## AmberH

Just got in from the sign bomb. Had a police officer get on his intercom thingy and say "GET OFF OF THE BRIDGE". We did for a little while then got back on it and didn't get bothered again. We got a lot of honks and thumbs up, a few thumbs down and one person flipped us off.

 I see we have beat our record! I got 2 hours of promoting in early this morning, I will hit facebook for another hour then go to bed early tonight.

----------


## justatrey

> Here is another way that I have been promoting on facebook. Whenever someone posts on a Ron Paul fb wall you can click on that persons name. If that person is "attending" BTO, it will be listed on the right side of their homepage. It will say something like "you and "fred" share black this out". If it doesn't say that then they have not pledged to attend and you can send them a private message with info about the moneybomb.


Great idea; I'll start giving this a try. 

By the way, it might not make a huge difference but I remember doing the math and based on the prior money bombs the number of attendees needed ended up being *22,000*.

This was rounded up to 25,000 to be ambitious. We could have just as easily rounded down to 20,000. So don't be worried if we come up a little short (not saying 25,000 isn't doable!) Obviously this is a very rough estimate since it is entirely based on Facebook attendees.

----------


## AmberH

> Great idea; I'll start giving this a try.



This works a lot of the time. I have been doing this and then i will check back up and see if they are attending and a lot of times they are.

----------


## jordie

> Yeah a lot of my friends back in Canada love him, especially my old high school social studies teacher. He always comments on my RP statuses and links I post on facebook. He says Ron Paul sounds Canadian haha.
> 
> I've also got quite a few of my friends in Germany into Ron Paul. It was actually my best friend, who is German (but lives in the Cayman Islands now) who got me into Ron Paul in 2007! 
> 
> Ron Paul is an international super star!


Well, I'm Australian and got into him in 2007! His message is global. What other candidate can honestly say that? Also, I know a few other friends and family members who like him too! I was surprised because I don't talk about him often (what's the point convincing an Australian to support an American candidate?).

----------


## Sentinelrv

Do we have an updated graph for how the attendees are going? I forget who was doing it before.

----------


## justatrey

> This works a lot of the time. I have been doing this and then i will check back up and see if they are attending and a lot of times they are.


Good deal. trying it now...

----------


## NickOdell

Great work today guys. I had a 12 hour day of school today (mondays suck) but still got an hour in. Might get another hour in later tonight. 

Just thought I'd check in and say good job

Nick

----------


## Thomas

Got Justin to promote it. https://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12

----------


## MJU1983

> Just uploaded this, it's essentially the pics I did up + a song I like by Mumford & Sons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's "widescreen" so if you want to view on YT direct, go here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66H57BrPzjA
> 
> 720p as well.


If you haven't seen the above video, check it out.  

Finished the below just now...I snipped some clips from the awesome "Ron Paul: The Only One We Can Trust" video. Made them black & white, bumped saturation and added the money bomb info at the end. Let me know what you think.

----------


## Sjmfury

Bump.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Do we have an updated graph for how the attendees are going? I forget who was doing it before.


Yeah, I'll post it at midnight EST.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Also, we need to have a plan for the day of the moneybomb, ie getting all the people who've pledged to donate and donate as much as they can. This means direct messaging, emails, and reminders in as many ways possible. The day of the moneybomb is just as importantly as the efforts leading up to it.

----------


## trey4sports

is there any update on the status of the leaderboard? I think there was a coding error or something along those lines..... any news?

----------


## Shane Harris

> If you haven't seen the above video, check it out.  
> 
> Finished the below just now...I snipped some clips from the awesome "Ron Paul: The Only One We Can Trust" video. Made them black & white, bumped saturation and added the money bomb info at the end. Let me know what you think.


like

----------


## eaglesfan48

> This works a lot of the time. I have been doing this and then i will check back up and see if they are attending and a lot of times they are.


Good idea!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Yeah, I'll post it at midnight EST.


I'll wait for you to post it here and then I'll make a thread about it to excite people, BREAKING NEW RECORD!

----------


## LibertyEsq

> I'll wait for you to post it here and then I'll make a thread about it to excite people, BREAKING NEW RECORD!


Now let's re-break the record tomorrow 

Also when Dusman finishes his leaderboard project I think we'll see another bump in attendees, he's doing a great job with the site

----------


## pauliticalfan

I think it should motivate people more than excite them. We need to double today's record tomorrow and make that the new standard until the 19th if we're to hit 25k on FB.

----------


## LibertyEsq

> I think it should motivate people more than excite them. We need to double today's record tomorrow and make that the new standard until the 19th if we're to hit 25k on FB.


I think we had 7k attending for the $1.8 million birthday MB, so I think about 21k attendees will signal us approaching a $6 million MB, given the extra momentum we'll get with bigger numbers showing up on the day of the moneybomb. Anything more than that is gravy

----------


## MJU1983

> like


thanks!

----------


## trey4sports

+878, but i'm three minutes late. Someone else might have a more precise number.

----------


## garyallen59

+873 @ 12am

----------


## pauliticalfan

If we can get some exponential growth going, 25k can be reached. But this means we must double down and push hard, and start thinking seriously about running ads. Feel free to spread this graph on FB as a motivational tool to get people promoting!

----------


## Sentinelrv

nvm

----------


## Crotale

> If we can get some exponential growth going, 25k can be reached. But this means we must double down and push hard, and start thinking seriously about running ads. Feel free to spread this graph on FB as a motivational tool to get people promoting!


We need to push hard if we want to get that growth rate up to the level needed for 25k. Let's push HARD!!!

----------


## parocks

> If I can figure out what is causing me issues with this leaderboard code.. I'll have the ability to let hundreds of us compete for who gets the most pledges and give prizes to the winners. Negotiating these ow.


I like these competiton ideas.  What would be good is if the actual campaign could have competition to see who can raise the most actual money, and the results could be available for people to see.  Each "Youth For Ron Paul" group or meetup group could get a special code.  a special url. or something, that allows monies to be separated out.
They have this functionality already with the Iowaforronpaul projects.  You contribute for the special project, but the money goes to Ron Paul.

Instead of a page of different activities, a page of different groups and the amount they raised.

I definitely can see a very large gathering of people with tablets and laptops and 4g wireless access at the Black This Out Rockefeller Center (NBC).  That kind of mass event, 1159 in Times Square, drunk people walking in and out of bars.  This kind of atmosphere is likely to pay big financial dividends.

----------


## qwerty

starting to comment on news stories about ron since many are not doing it!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Lol, check this video out. I love the part "And let's put a stop to this ****ing bull****"

----------


## qwerty

Less posts here, more posts elsewhere!!! Now is the time people! I´m off from here for the rest of the day!

----------


## ross11988

Ill be helping all day to promote

----------


## orenbus

And actually now that I think about it, it should be coordinated with the RonPaulSignBomb.com folks as they already have the site setup for the next sign bomb they just need to change the date and put out some more videos. Merge efforts for this one time deal would make the day be bigger as the sign bombs have proven they can earn local media, and the money bomb will have a greater chance of getting larger national earned media.

http://www.ronpaulsignbomb.com/

----------


## AmberH

11,000

----------


## orenbus

Welp, scratch my idea about BTO coordinating efforts with RPSB, looks like they have already picked the next day for the Sign Bomb. This is going to make some of you cringe and some of you cheer. The next Sign Bomb is schedule for yes, you guessed it:




http://www.ronpaulsignbomb.com/

----------


## eduardo89

Can't let this thread fall to the second page!

----------


## JamesButabi

Yesterday was a great day for pledges.   If we can continue with that success from here on out we are in for a great day.  Keep the creativity, the avenues, and the effort up!

----------


## dusman

> I like these competiton ideas.  What would be good is if the actual campaign could have competition to see who can raise the most actual money, and the results could be available for people to see.  Each "Youth For Ron Paul" group or meetup group could get a special code.  a special url. or something, that allows monies to be separated out.
> They have this functionality already with the Iowaforronpaul projects.  You contribute for the special project, but the money goes to Ron Paul.
> 
> Instead of a page of different activities, a page of different groups and the amount they raised.
> 
> I definitely can see a very large gathering of people with tablets and laptops and 4g wireless access at the Black This Out Rockefeller Center (NBC).  That kind of mass event, 1159 in Times Square, drunk people walking in and out of bars.  This kind of atmosphere is likely to pay big financial dividends.


Exactly. I'm hoping at some point we can get down to these kinds of competitions leading to a "spend the day with Ron Paul" type of prize and cause a frenzy of promotion to win. Obama did the $5 raffles for a lunch with him.. but that fails in comparison if it's directed toward promotional efforts instead. 

For now, I'm trying to negotiate some prizes for this one. 

As for a theme for the leaderboard concept. I'm thinking of a "7-Day Blitz" where we'll briefly describe it, show off the prizes, and get people to sign up. Then, we'll have the leaderboard of the top 10 on the home page. 

This one piece of code is really annoying me. I have everything in place, except listing the actual name of the user who is getting the referral... argh.

----------


## Bobcat

How many pledges have we obtained so far today?

We need to PUSH to get 1000 pledges!

Spread the word folks, and encourage others to spread the word!

If we want to WIN the nomination, we have to strive like crazy to get pledges, so we can beat our previous one day fundraising record of 6 million dollars! 

The campaign needs this money now. All of a sudden, the media is pushing Herman Cain like crazy -- despite the fact he wants to add a 9% national sales tax on top of the income tax -- and we need the money to counter that!

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

8 more days!!!!

----------


## Bobcat

How many pledges have we obtained today?

We need at least 1000!

----------


## KingNothing

> How many pledges have we obtained today?
> 
> We need at least 1000!


About 400, so far.  Could get to 700-900 today, with some luck and hard work we can hit 1,000!

----------


## ross11988

> Thanks!
> 
> **UPDATE: 1-220 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 221-230, 231-240 etc. etc. Thanks!**
> 
> We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 
> 
> First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 
> 
> Hello,
> ...


231-242 done. I didn't know if anyone did the previous ten so i skipped it. Also a tip. Instead of going to members and sending emails to leadership people look on the left side of the main page, under organizers and click Contact Us. It will send a message to all the Organizers and Assistant Organizers in ONE email.

----------


## badger4RP

> 231-242 done. I didn't know if anyone did the previous ten so i skipped it. Also a tip. Instead of going to members and sending emails to leadership people look on the left side of the main page, under organizers and click Contact Us. It will send a message to all the Organizers and Assistant Organizers in ONE email.


I think you can only 'contact us' 3 times per day

----------


## ross11988

> I think you can only 'contact us' 3 times per day


OK, i did it toward the end of the last groups so I wasn't sure. I thought I hit my 12 person contact limit.

----------


## trey4sports

Ya know, it would have been  a great idea to setup a Google TV campaign and run a few commercials during the debate. I bet bloomberg would be cheap and we'd be reaching out to the audience we need to reach. 

Granted, it's too late and no one around here (that I know of) has experience running a google tv camapaign, it is a neat idea and something to keep in mind for future moneybombs.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> Here is another way that I have been promoting on facebook. Whenever someone posts on a Ron Paul fb wall you can click on that persons name. If that person is "attending" BTO, it will be listed on the right side of their homepage. It will say something like "you and "fred" share black this out". If it doesn't say that then they have not pledged to attend and you can send them a private message with info about the moneybomb.


I don't see the "you" and "person" share this sign anywhere on the right side of their profile? I also clicked on people that are already attending BTO event and didn't see it on theirs either.

----------


## dusman

> I don't see the "you" and "person" share this sign anywhere on the right side of their profile? I also clicked on people that are already attending BTO event and didn't see it on theirs either.


I noticed this as well. It might have been mistaken with the Black This Out fan page, which does have this feature.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> I noticed this as well. It might have been mistaken with the Black This Out fan page, which does have this feature.


Can ItsTime add that feature to the BTO moneybomb event?

----------


## 1stAmendguy

I just want to make sure I don't private message people who are already attending.

----------


## dusman

FINALLY have the code working for the leaderboard. I'll have this out tonight!

http://www.blackthisout.com/untitled-resource.php

----------


## lucky_bg

ItsTime, this post is mainly for You, as a creator of BTO moneybomb FB event page, but for Dusman, Sentinelvr, querty, etc, too.

I started FB event for BlackThisOut protest-promotion at FOX/CNN/MSNBC HQ NY 15th-19th oct. One of options I have as a event page creator is to send message to event guests. Or, to be precise, I have multiple options to send message to ALL guests (meaning to those who are attending event, to those who are maybe attending, and to those whose  status is"awaiting reply"), or I can send message to one of this three groups of people - attending, maybe attending and awaiting reply.

And it's regular FB message, not a notification. Person that gets it, can't miss it. When someone invites you to an event on FB, you get notification, which is easily missed. 

That is reason for so big number of people who are invited to BTO moneybomb event, but who didn't responded. They missed it. And there is over 119K of them. We, or rather You, need to remind them. Very politely and respectfully, ofcourse.

This is most important part. To write most effective possible message. It will be send to over 119K people, after all. And we don't want to harass them with multiple messages.

So I suggest that any kind of message to be sent to these people should be agreed amongst couple of you guys that are the most involved in organising and promoting BTO moneybomb.

Here is example of message I sent to ALL guests of BlackThisOut protest-promotion at FOX/CNN/MSNBC HQ NY 15th-19th oct FB event page:

[QUOTEPlease invite all your NYC friends, by clicking on "+ Select Guests To Invite" button under main picture on this event page. 
 You can also share this event page on your FB wall, on a friend wall, on a wall of a FB group you belong to, or on a wall of a FB page you made, by clicking on a "share" button under title on this event page. For r3VOLution onward!][/QUOTE]

Something like this could be sent to ALL guests of BTO moneybomb event page, as a mean to remind those that didn't responded so far, and to ask them and those attending and maybe attending to help promoting BTO moneybomb.

Something like: "If everyone already attending this event invites just one of his/her friends that is known to support Ron Paul and his Presidental campaign, we will have over 20 thousands people attending, and this will for sure be the bigest moneybomb ever! Let's do it together!"

When I send message to guest of event I started, I got message myself, too, as I'm also attending. And it got me thinking - I never got any kind of message from BTO moneybomb page, even I'm attending almost from the day page was created. And I asked myself could it be these guys are not using this magnificant tool?!

After I send message above to guest of the FB event, number of people that were invited tripled in just one hour (from 33 invited to 91 invited). Those are small numbers comparing to BTO moneybomb event, but principle is the same. I bet if You do this, with right kind of message, we can have over 20K people attending till the and of the day. We need just one in 11 invited to attend, to reach that number.

----------


## pauliticalfan

New BTO email by the campaign!!!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Time to kick this into overdrive!
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471

----------


## trey4sports

> ItsTime, this post is mainly for You, as a creator of BTO moneybomb FB event page, but for Dusman, Sentinelvr, querty, etc, too.
> 
> I started FB event for BlackThisOut protest-promotion at FOX/CNN/MSNBC HQ NY 15th-19th oct. One of options I have as a event page creator is to send message to event guests. Or, to be precise, I have multiple options to send message to ALL guests (meaning to those who are attending event, to those who are maybe attending, and to those whose  status is"awaiting reply"), or I can send message to one of this three groups of people - attending, maybe attending and awaiting reply.




I believe that once the event gets so big you no longer have the option to message the whole list.

----------


## lucky_bg

> I believe that once the event gets so big you no longer have the option to message the whole list.


Oh fu$k!

----------


## AmberH

> I just want to make sure I don't private message people who are already attending.



I didn't realize it didn't have this feature. I probably have been private messaging a lot of people that are already attending. O well I know now.

----------


## trey4sports

> I didn't realize it didn't have this feature. I probably have been private messaging a lot of people that are already attending. O well I know now.



One of my friends has been attending for several weeks now but when i went to invite people yesterday it gave me the option to invite him even though he is attending already. I checked again this morning and the option was no longer available. Odd.

----------


## AmberH

Judge Napolitano just posted this on facebook   Black this out? To Silence a Governor... FreedomWatch 8PM ET on Fox Business


Maybe he has the Black This Out moneybomb on his mind

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Judge Napolitano just posted this on facebook   Black this out? To Silence a Governor... FreedomWatch 8PM ET on Fox Business
> 
> 
> Maybe he has the Black This Out moneybomb on his mind


Just came here to post this. We are def getting a plug from The Judge tonight. =)

TV time!

----------


## Crotale

> Just came here to post this. We are def getting a plug from The Judge tonight. =)
> 
> TV time!


Oh how I hope you're right!!! Would be massive. It would give us such a huge boost.

----------


## MJU1983

Whoever runs the Facebook Pledge page - you might want to watch it.  Out of nowhere I see at least 3 or 4 trolls.  It wouldn't surprise me if more come out of the woodwork with the debate, and the momentum we are gaining.

----------


## badger4RP

Bump while the board is hot.

----------


## trey4sports

WOW!!!! +892 so far today! Let's hit +1000

----------


## Bobcat

We need to hit 1000 plus today. 

I think this will start growing exponentially after we hit 1000+ in a day.

Lets break the 1000 barrier!

----------


## KingNothing

> We need to hit 1000 plus today. 
> 
> I think this will start growing exponentially after we hit 1000+ in a day.
> 
> Lets break the 1000 barrier!



I really thought we needed to follow up on yesterday's big day with another today.  We're getting a debate push now, and I expect it to continue through tomorrow as well.  If we can pick up around 1,000 more tomorrow too, I can see this picking up a ton of steam in the final week before the Moneybomb.

----------


## Bobcat

We need a graph that shows how many pledges we are getting each day.

It would be like having a money bomb every day.

----------


## badger4RP

> We need a graph that shows how many pledges we are getting each day.
> 
> It would be like having a money bomb every day.


Here's that thread

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...raph-Included)

----------


## pauliticalfan

> We need a graph that shows how many pledges we are getting each day.
> 
> It would be like having a money bomb every day.


I have a graph that I'm updating regularly. Will post it at midnight EST tonight.

----------


## badger4RP

over 1000 today.... keep pushing

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

Another debate that Ron gets ignored... more reason to make Black this out a success! let's do this people.

----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## Thurifer

What's the number so far?

I think the campaign promoting this is going to help a lot!

----------


## LibertyEsq

We're at +1082 so far today (with 5 minutes left to go)

----------


## justatrey

> We're at +1082 so far today (with 5 minutes left to go)


Nice work everyone. Thanks for censoring Ron Bloomberg!

----------


## LibertyEsq

at 12:00 am EST i show +1086 for a total of 11,799 attending

----------


## Sentinelrv

We need a graph now! This will motivate everyone! I can't wait to see it.

----------


## pauliticalfan

$#@! you Bloomberg.

Great growth today! Spread on Facebook ASAP.

----------


## pauliticalfan

bump

----------


## smokemonsc

I'll bet a $50 dollar donation that we get the 25k.  If you accept you must add 50 to your donation amount and post your receipt in this thread.  I was going to do 50 but will do 100 if we don't get the 25k.  Any takers?

P.s. I'll probably do 100 anyways lol

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Count me in for 50!  One more f you to the man...

----------


## Sentinelrv

Whatever happened to the Judge? Did he mention the money bomb on his show?

----------


## Sentinelrv

Also, I moved the attendance progress toward the top of the first post and I added the graph.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Sorry Dusman, but I finally got in contact with Thomas Woods and it seems he can't help us on the reporting.




> Originally Posted by Sentinelrv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Thomas Woods
> ...


That response was pretty funny though.

----------


## davidt!

> I didn't realize it didn't have this feature. I probably have been private messaging a lot of people that are already attending. O well I know now.


Click on someone who is "attending" then look to the right side of their fb page, you should see "You and Jessica" and under that you should see "Black This Out Money Bomb!". Then click on someone who is "awaiting reply" and you won't see that you will see "sponsored" instead and then a list of advertisements under that.

----------


## qwerty

http://www.facebook.com/iamconservative?sk=wall  1,5 mil people...









Someone with verified FB account please post the BTO info there...

----------


## dusman

Facebook Attendees have been blowing up. 30k new invites in what, 2-3 days? That is impressive.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Facebook Attendees have been blowing up. 30k new invites in what, 2-3 days? That is impressive.


Dusman, 3 questions. Did you see my post on Tom Woods? Did you figure out the coding problem you were having? And are we still going ahead with the reporting feature? As far as I know that was the last feature you wanted to add to the website before turning your focus to the Veterans Day Money Bomb.

----------


## davidt!

> http://www.facebook.com/iamconservative?sk=wall  1,5 mil people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find. I'm on it!

----------


## qwerty

vote up in reddit!

http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/...must_read_for/


FAST!

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, 3 questions. Did you see my post on Tom Woods? Did you figure out the coding problem you were having? And are we still going ahead with the reporting feature? As far as I know that was the last feature you wanted to add to the website before turning your focus to the Veterans Day Money Bomb.


Yes, I saw that post. That is unfortunate. 

I did figure out the coding problems and am just about ready to launch the leaderboard. Finishing up on it now actually. The reporting feature, I think I might hold off until after the moneybomb and turn BlackThisOut.com into a reporting web site that encourages donations based off of media bias. Unfortunately, we are running out of time and I'd like to spend the last week focusing on more strategic promotion efforts.

----------


## qwerty

> Yes, I saw that post. That is unfortunate. 
> 
> I did figure out the coding problems and am just about ready to launch the leaderboard. Finishing up on it now actually. The reporting feature, I think I might hold off until after the moneybomb and turn BlackThisOut.com into a reporting web site that encourages donations based off of media bias. Unfortunately, we are running out of time and I'd like to spend the last week focusing on more strategic promotion efforts.


i agree with you dusman!! Time is running out!

And we really need to get momentum gained from bto to go to veterans day bomb too! We can double the amount of people to that one easily!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Yes, I saw that post. That is unfortunate. 
> 
> I did figure out the coding problems and am just about ready to launch the leaderboard. Finishing up on it now actually. The reporting feature, I think I might hold off until after the moneybomb and turn BlackThisOut.com into a reporting web site that encourages donations based off of media bias. Unfortunately, we are running out of time and I'd like to spend the last week focusing on more strategic promotion efforts.


What about Veterans Day? I understand we already have the website format and features setup, but I think we should have a website for it setup before the 19th so we can immediately hop onto the next money bomb, no promotion until after the 19th of course. We'll have even less time to setup for 11/11/11. I think we should discuss the theme. Is it going to be against the war, for the troops? Plenty of questions to ask on that. We don't want to waste time after BTO when it can be setup beforehand. Every moment counts. Fortunately, most of the heavy work is done.

----------


## dusman

> What about Veterans Day? I understand we already have the website format and features setup, but I think we should have a website for it setup before the 19th so we can immediately hop onto the next money bomb, no promotion until after the 19th of course. We'll have even less time until 11/11/11. I think we should discuss the theme. Is it going to be against the war, for the troops? Plenty of questions to ask on that.


They have one built up so far at http://www.vetsforpaul.com. However, I'd like to approach them about shifting over my moneybomb system to that web site, along with a vamped up design that will be more appealing to military personnel. Something like a Band of Brothers theme maybe. 

http://homepage.mac.com/oldtownman/images3/bandof04.jpg as an example.

I think it would be cool to go through all the uniformed soldiers since the 1700s.

----------


## qwerty

> They have one built up so far at http://www.vetsforpaul.com. However, I'd like to approach them about shifting over my moneybomb system to that web site, along with a vamped up design that will be more appealing to military personnel. Something like a Band of Brothers theme maybe. 
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/oldtownman/images3/bandof04.jpg as an example.


We need better than that!

I have to say that i trust on dusman! 

Rest of us should use our energy to promotion and let THE MAN do his job! 

We can allways improve things if we think so when the site is up.



PLEASE EVERYBODY USE YOUR ENERGY ON PROMOTING BTO AND LET DUSMAN DOES HIS JOB!

----------


## dusman

> What about Veterans Day? I understand we already have the website format and features setup, but I think we should have a website for it setup before the 19th so we can immediately hop onto the next money bomb, no promotion until after the 19th of course. We'll have even less time to setup for 11/11/11. I think we should discuss the theme. Is it going to be against the war, for the troops? Plenty of questions to ask on that. We don't want to waste time after BTO when it can be setup beforehand. Every moment counts. Fortunately, most of the heavy work is done.


You might be right, however, that it could be better for me to shift my focus to 11/11/11 after I get the leaderboard up and leave the promotional stuff to you guys.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> They have one built up so far at http://www.vetsforpaul.com. However, I'd like to approach them about shifting over my moneybomb system to that web site, along with a vamped up design that will be more appealing to military personnel. Something like a Band of Brothers theme maybe. 
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/oldtownman/images3/bandof04.jpg as an example.
> 
> I think it would be cool to go through all the uniformed soldiers since the 1700s.


So it wouldn't be an against the war theme. It would focus more on our troops? I think if this theme got the kind of heavy promotion that Black THIS Out did, it could really bring in a lot of new people that were hesitant about Ron because of his foreign policy stance. Many people think he's weak on defense when it's the opposite. If this support the troops theme was advertised everywhere, it would turn a lot of heads, especially people that have misunderstood Ron's foreign policy. That's the thing that's holding us back the most in the polls. We'd be using money bomb promotion as a way to change people's minds and vote for Ron.

----------


## qwerty

Good place to promote on FB if you have veryfied account,

http://www.facebook.com/FanofPeace?sk=wall&filter=12  1,4 mill....

----------


## dusman

> So it wouldn't be an against the war theme. It would focus more on our troops? I think if this theme got the kind of heavy promotion that Black THIS Out did, it could really bring in a lot of new people that were hesitant about Ron because of his foreign policy stance. Many people think he's weak on defense when it's the opposite. If this support the troops theme was advertised everywhere, it would turn a lot of heads, especially people that have misunderstood Ron's foreign policy. That's the thing that's holding us back the most in the polls. We'd be using money bomb promotion as a way to change people's minds and vote for Ron.


I think where the most value might come is by hearing it directly from troops why they support Ron Paul. I think the general meme is that to the average voter they assume the troops wouldn't support anyone like Ron Paul. However, I imagine we'll have some important military donation information coming soon and we'll want to promote that as well to back it up. I think it would be great to have hundreds, if not thousands of videos they can go through hearing it straight from their mouths would be very powerful. 

In fact, this leaderboard could be shifted just a little bit so that individual veterans and soldiers can host their own video response about Ron Paul from their referral page and create their own personal plea to their friends and family to donate. As Gerryb has discussed with me, personal pleas to family members and friends is one of the most powerful forms of solicitation for donations. Basically, you have soldiers say, "If you care about me, my service, and our country, I ask that you put any differences aside you have about Ron Paul and pledge to donate to Ron Paul on 11.11.11 specifically for the purpose of showing your support to end these wars!"

So, I agree, this one has the opportunity to shift minds.

----------


## dusman

I Need a few test runs for the sign up. http://www.blackthisout.com/signup.php

Fill it out and you should get an e-mail with your link. Your pages will look identical to the home page. I'll be masking these so that they appear to simply be http://www.blackthisout.com once I get everything else good to go. I recommend using a URL shortener, if you prefer not using a link showing your username. 

Tell me what you think of the e-mail and any improvements. I'll be wrapping up on the leaderboard design for the home page.

----------


## Oddone

This is a HUGE thread so I may have missed it. But do we have a 'kick ass' meter for the Black THIS Out website for on Oct. 19th. I know the campaign will have one, but I'd love to see one on www.blackthisout.com

----------


## dusman

> This is a HUGE thread so I may have missed it. But do we have a 'kick ass' meter for the Black THIS Out website for on Oct. 19th. I know the campaign will have one, but I'd love to see one on www.blackthisout.com


Hopefully, we'll be able to shift over their meter.. but if I get time and can figure out how to tap into their donation feed.. I may make one that fits into our design.

----------


## Oddone

We have several people around her who know how to tap into the donation feed. I myself am a Network Engineer so not my cup of tea. Wish there was more I could do, but routing, switching, VOIP phones etc. don't play to much into any of this.  Look forward to anything you might come up with though!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I think where the most value might come is by hearing it directly from troops why they support Ron Paul. I think the general meme is that to the average voter they assume the troops wouldn't support anyone like Ron Paul. However, I imagine we'll have some important military donation information coming soon and we'll want to promote that as well to back it up. I think it would be great to have hundreds, if not thousands of videos they can go through hearing it straight from their mouths would be very powerful. 
> 
> In fact, this leaderboard could be shifted just a little bit so that individual veterans and soldiers can host their own video response about Ron Paul from their referral page and create their own personal plea to their friends and family to donate. As Gerryb has discussed with me, personal pleas to family members and friends is one of the most powerful forms of solicitation for donations. Basically, you have soldiers say, "If you care about me, my service, and our country, I ask that you put any differences aside you have about Ron Paul and pledge to donate to Ron Paul on 11.11.11 specifically for the purpose of showing your support to end these wars!"
> 
> So, I agree, this one has the opportunity to shift minds.


I love these ideas. We should also make it so that instead of forcing the video to be privately viewed by their family members through their referral page, the military member linking the video to the website should have the ability to allow the video to be seen from the front page. Everybody new visiting the website could see all these videos of the troops endorsing Ron and supporting the money bomb. It would be a good idea to keep these endorsement videos separate from the main money bomb motivational videos. I can imagine many of the motivational videos including many of the military endorsement video clips. These videos would also be more easily shared with regular conservatives. I can see them rejecting the Black This Out videos being posted on their Facebook pages, but honestly, I would find it hard to believe conservatives rejecting videos based on our troops supporting a candidate. Because of this, I think it would be a lot easier to spread.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I Need a few test runs for the sign up. http://www.blackthisout.com/signup.php
> 
> Fill it out and you should get an e-mail with your link. Your pages will look identical to the home page. I'll be masking these so that they appear to simply be http://www.blackthisout.com once I get everything else good to go. I recommend using a URL shortener, if you prefer not using a link showing your username. 
> 
> Tell me what you think of the e-mail and any improvements. I'll be wrapping up on the leaderboard design for the home page.


I tried twice and it's not working for me. I received no email either. I entered all my details and hit submit, but the form just reloads with all my info erased, like nothing happened. There's no confirmation message or anything.

----------


## dusman

> I tried twice and it's not working for me. I received no email either. I entered all my details and hit submit, but the form just reloads with all my info erased, like nothing happened. There's no confirmation message or anything.


Hmm... that is very interesting. What browser are you using?

----------


## dusman

> I tried twice and it's not working for me. I received no email either. I entered all my details and hit submit, but the form just reloads with all my info erased, like nothing happened. There's no confirmation message or anything.


Give it another try real quick. Be sure to hard refresh ctrl + f5.

----------


## Matthew Zak

I think we might actually get 2, to 2.5 million... I personally don't have any hope of reaching 3... but 2 is a good chunk of change.

----------


## dusman

> I think we might actually get 2, to 2.5 million... I personally don't have any hope of reaching 3... but 2 is a good chunk of change.


I would be shocked. We have a TON of promotion that has happened for this one. We'll likely end up with 20k attendees on Facebook, 10k on the web site, and 500k pledged from the campaigns pledge form.

----------


## qwerty

> I think we might actually get 2, to 2.5 million... I personally don't have any hope of reaching 3... but 2 is a good chunk of change.


WTF ? WE GET + 6 million!

----------


## dusman

> I think we might actually get 2, to 2.5 million... I personally don't have any hope of reaching 3... but 2 is a good chunk of change.


The question is, have you been promoting BTO? If not, you could definitely help us reach a $6 million goal. You have to wonder why the campaign is so excited about this one too. They must be getting a lot of inquiries about it to entice them to jump on board so early and send out 2 official e-mails out to their list.

----------


## qwerty

> The question is, have you been promoting BTO? If not, you could definitely help us reach a $6 million goal. You have to wonder why the campaign is so excited about this one too. They must be getting a lot of inquiries about it to entice them to jump on board so early and send out 2 official e-mails out to their list.


2 ? 

Just wondering when they understand to use their facebook account for this too...

----------


## dusman

> 2 ? 
> 
> Just wondering when they understand to use their facebook account for this too...


Yeah, I've been wondering about that too. It almost seems there is little coordination between the campaign e-mail initiatives and their social media initiatives. ::Face Palm::

----------


## Karsten

If you notice facebook friends who are clearly Ron Paul supporters, but have not responded to BTO, since them a nice private message.  Some people do not check event invitations on facebook.  I know I usually don't.

----------


## Karsten

> I think we might actually get 2, to 2.5 million... I personally don't have any hope of reaching 3... but 2 is a good chunk of change.


Set the bar as high as you can.  Our goal for the 5th of November and the TEA PARTY was 10 million.  Do you think anybody was complaining about our 4 and 6 million totals, respectively?

----------


## qwerty

We have people invited... + 132 .000...

should we start messaging them and asking them to pledge...

I could try this and start doing it after i come back home from work IF someone writes me a good message with the links in it that i can jsut copy/paste...

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Give it another try real quick. Be sure to hard refresh ctrl + f5.


Ok, it's working for me now and I got the email. You have 2 grammar errors though...

use your link wherever you*r* go online!

Your login will be as follow*ed*:

You should also add a line in there about our promotional guide and link them to this thread using your link http://www.blackthisout.com/planning

----------


## Sentinelrv

I saw this posted on Facebook...

----------


## qwerty

> We have people invited... + 132 .000...
> 
> should we start messaging them and asking them to pledge...
> 
> I could try this and start doing it after i come back home from work IF someone writes me a good message with the links in it that i can jsut copy/paste...



Sentinelrv :  YOU HAVE PRIVATE MAIL!

----------


## dusman

> I saw this posted on Facebook...


This is a very interesting analysis. Who posted it and where?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Sentinelrv :  YOU HAVE PRIVATE MAIL!


I responded. I don't think it's possible to send messages to these people. We can't get a complete list and Facebook would block your account after so many messages. Many that have been invited aren't Ron Paul supporters or don't know who he is. For example, I invited all my friends, none of them I think are politically active. I think it would be a better use of the time we have left to target actual Ron Paul supporters and not those we're not sure of.

----------


## dusman

> Ok, it's working for me now and I got the email. You have 2 grammar errors though...
> 
> use your link wherever you*r* go online!
> 
> Your login will be as follow*ed*:
> 
> You should also add a line in there about our promotional guide and link them to this thread using your link http://www.blackthisout.com/planning


Excellent. Fixed the grammar errors as well. Thanks for pointing them out.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> This is a very interesting analysis. Who posted it and where?


It's on the Facebook event...

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471

----------


## qwerty

> I responded. I don't think it's possible to send meesages to these people. We can't get a complete list and Facebook would block your account after so many messages. Many that have been invited aren't Ron Paul supporters or don't know who he is. For example, I invited all my friends, none of them I think are politically active. I think it would be a better use of the time we have left to target actual Ron Paul supporters and not those we're not sure of.


I really don´t want to argue with you on this...Don´t make a message if you don´t think it´s worth it, i will then do it with my bad english BUT I WILL TRY NO MATTER WHAT YOU SAY! 




This caught my attention, 




> If you notice facebook friends who are clearly Ron Paul supporters, but have not responded to BTO, since them a nice private message. Some people do not check event invitations on facebook. I know I usually don't.


Let´s see how succesfull i am and do you have to eat your words!

----------


## Sentinelrv

I don't know, I really want to see you get that silver coin.

----------


## MJU1983

Since you can't message the group (at least I don't think you can)...typically if you change the pic on the event a notification pops up for everyone.  I'm not sure if it does for "maybe attending" (if it does it might be worth doing).  You can update the pic and then update it back...perhaps everyone would get a little red notification symbol and click the page.  Just a thought.

----------


## qwerty

> I don't know, I really want to see you get that silver coin.


Who ? me ?

I don´t want it(don´t need it to movivate me), only thing i want is to get Ron Paul elected!

----------


## MJU1983

12,000....

----------


## lucky_bg

> Since you can't message the group (at least I don't think you can)...typically if you change the pic on the event a notification pops up for everyone.  I'm not sure if it does for "maybe attending" (if it does it might be worth doing).  You can update the pic and then update it back...perhaps everyone would get a little red notification symbol and click the page.  Just a thought.


This ^ + rep

----------


## dbill27

Has Tom Woods Facebook page mentioned this yet? I think he has over 10,000 people on it.

----------


## TruckinMike

...A little morning pick me up







> ...They've got to catch me if they want me to hang
> Cause I'm back on the track
> And I'm leadin' the pack
> Nobody's gonna get me on another rap
> So look at me now
> I'm just makin' my play
> Don't try to push your luck, just get out of my way
> 'Cause I'm back
> Yes,I'm back..

----------


## badger4RP

I handed out flyers at our Y4RP meeting last night. I estimate that 75% of the attendantees knew about the money bomb, planned on donating, and had a friend that would donate that doesnt know about it.... I told them to pass their flyer on.

The next week will be busy for us. Sign/flyer making thursday night, Occpy Madison/End the Fed saturday, Tabling on wednesday, driving to Iowa for Y4RP kickoff friday... 

o ya and we'll find time for school and work and sleep

----------


## thehighwaymanq

I want to help! Does anybody have a nice write-up that I can post on some forums? Thanks!

----------


## trey4sports

I was at the car wash the other day and this kid talked me up on my Ron Paul shirt and told me he had like 3 or 4 other employees voting for Ron and how Newt was just copying him, and i was like slow down dude.... Have you pledged for the moneybomb? "What moneybomb?" he said...... I proceeded to tell him about BTO and where he could pledge for it.

----------


## JamesButabi

> I was a the car was the other day and this talked me up on my Ron Paul shirt and told me he had like 3 or 4 other employees voting for Ron and how Newt was just copying him, and i was like slow down dude.... Have you pledged for the moneybomb? "What moneybomb?" he said...... I proceeded to tell him about BTO and where he could pledge for it.


Awesome dude.  Ive gotten over 20 pledges from typical non donators by requesting they give $3-$5 just to show support.  Easiest targets for me have been people not really tuned in.

----------


## Thurifer

Man I wish I had success like you guys have had! I will keep trying though!

----------


## ross11988

> 231-242 done. I didn't know if anyone did the previous ten so i skipped it. Also a tip. Instead of going to members and sending emails to leadership people look on the left side of the main page, under organizers and click Contact Us. It will send a message to all the Organizers and Assistant Organizers in ONE email.


Why is no one doing the Meetup groups. We have so many more groups to go and this is where everyone is active.

----------


## AmberH

Judge Napolitano's picture is now blacked out 
https://www.facebook.com/JudgeNapolitano

----------


## MJU1983

> Judge Napolitano's picture is now blacked out 
> https://www.facebook.com/JudgeNapolitano


Saw that - AWESOME!

----------


## qwerty

trying to contact the people who have been invited for the event with fb messages... sending as many as i can, let´s see what happens!

It only allows to send few...it doesn´t work.. 

Guess everyone could send message to their friends but not strangers...

----------


## eduardo89

remember to pledge on the official campaign page too!!

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/pages/mbp....html?pid=1011

----------


## ItsTime

> I was at the car wash the other day and this kid talked me up on my Ron Paul shirt and told me he had like 3 or 4 other employees voting for Ron and how Newt was just copying him, and i was like slow down dude.... Have you pledged for the moneybomb? "What moneybomb?" he said...... I proceeded to tell him about BTO and where he could pledge for it.


Awesome! But still shows we have a lot of work to do!

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

6 MORE DAYS TO PROMOTE THIS THING!!!! Let's do this people!

----------


## The Magic Hoof

Guys... Is $6,000,000 really possible? Looking at the numbers of facebook attendees and pledges on the site, I'm not sure that we can pull it off. I don't know too much about the math behind it, so can someone break it down for me?

----------


## qwerty

> guys... Is $6,000,000 really possible? Looking at the numbers of facebook attendees and pledges on the site, i'm not sure that we can pull it off. I don't know too much about the math behind it, so can someone break it down for me?


omg, we have still time to promote this ? So what is your problem really ?

don´t ignore the fact that we have + 139.000 invited on facebook...

----------


## MJU1983

> Guys... Is $6,000,000 really possible? Looking at the numbers of facebook attendees and pledges on the site, I'm not sure that we can pull it off. I don't know too much about the math behind it, so can someone break it down for me?


Needs moar promotion, DO IT.

----------


## The Magic Hoof

> omg, we have still time to promote this ? So what is your problem really ?


I knew someone would say that. But I'm simply asking for someone to do the math, like, saying how much we'll get per person/donation etc.

----------


## MJU1983

> I knew someone would say that. But I'm simply asking for someone to do the math, like, saying how much we'll get per person/donation etc.


See post #1.

AND PROMOTE THIS THING!

----------


## qwerty

> I knew someone would say that. But I'm simply asking for someone to do the math, like, saying how much we'll get per person/donation etc.


tea party 07 had 35.000 donors... + 6 million...


NOW we have several HUGE Ron Paul site promoting this, official campaign sending e-mails about this, many FB walls promoting, lot of youtube videos etc etc...

I really CAN`T see NO reason why we couldn´t get 6 million ? DO YOU REALLY ?

And don´t forget the people who just happen to go to official website on that day...

----------


## trey4sports

> Guys... Is $6,000,000 really possible? Looking at the numbers of facebook attendees and pledges on the site, I'm not sure that we can pull it off. I don't know too much about the math behind it, so can someone break it down for me?



lets look at the past Mr. hoof.

nov. 5 had a total of 17,000 pledges and we got nearly 40,000 donors at about 100 a pop = $4,000,000

dec. 16 had about 35,000 pledges we got nearly 60,000 donors at about 100 a pop - $6,000,000



Right now we have a total of about 17,000 pledges through FB and BTO pledge site....

now i'm not saying that the formula will hold up, i'm merely showing you how past MB's worked and the math behind them.

----------


## The Magic Hoof

I'm not saying we couldn't, I hope that we do.

----------


## The Magic Hoof

> lets look at the past Mr. hoof.
> 
> nov. 5 had a total of 17,000 pledges and we got nearly 40,000 donors at about 100 a pop = $4,000,000
> 
> dec. 16 had about 35,000 pledges we got nearly 60,000 donors at about 100 a pop - $6,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> Right now we have a total of about 17,000 pledges through FB and BTO pledge site....
> ...


That's what I was looking for, thanks 

What year was that? Back in 2007?

----------


## qwerty

> I'm not saying we couldn't, I hope that we do.


I was there when we did it last time...this can be bigger than that...

We have MUCH more potential this time, lot more support and things like FB!

100.000 donors on last quarter!!!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Just made this money bomb a meetup event on my meetup group.

----------


## trey4sports

> That's what I was looking for, thanks 
> 
> What year was that? Back in 2007?



yeah. It is kind of a crapshoot as to how well that formula will hold up. Last time we had one pledge site and didn't have  to worry about overlap. Now we have Fb, the BTO site, and the official pledge page from the campaign.

so i'm not sure if we can automatically say (pledges) X (2) X ($100) = $ raised

from the numbers this year, the avg. pledge amount is less than 100 (wanna say 80 or so) but when the enthusiasm is up i think avg. donation will go up as well.

----------


## ross11988

> Why is no one doing the Meetup groups. We have so many more groups to go and this is where everyone is active.


Nobody?

----------


## eaglesfan48

139,000 awaiting reply... incredible.

----------


## MJU1983

> Nobody?


I think we have.  I did all of Missouri.

----------


## FluxCapacitor

From www.blackthisout.com:  "This noble struggle is one we have been so long engaged, and which we have pledged ourselves never to abandon until the glorious object of our contest shall be obtained."

I think the last line on the blackthisout website might be tough for some people to relate to.  The people who saw Jon Stewart's bit on Ron Paul after the Iowa Straw poll, and want to see him get a fair shake.  The hardcore supporters are already on board.  The new folks who look at www.blackthisout.com would be better convinced if we appeal to their sense of fairness.

----------


## ross11988

> I think we have.  I did all of Missouri.


We did not finish them all. We left off at 242. There are 709 total groups here. 

http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/

Up to Group 259 are done now. still another 450 groups need to be contacted

----------


## The Magic Hoof

> 139,000 awaiting reply... incredible.


What? What's this about?

----------


## ItsTime

Want to hit the 6 million mark? Donate at least twice you did in the last moneybomb. We will blow 6 million AWAY. 100k donors last quarter.......

----------


## qwerty

> What? What's this about?


LOL! you don´t even that and you come here to tell us that we don´t meet the 6 million goal ? 

139.000 have been invited for this event on FACEBOOK!

----------


## The Magic Hoof

> LOL! you don´t even that and you come here to tell us that we don´t meet the 6 million goal ? 
> 
> 139.000 have been invited for this event on FACEBOOK!


Dude, what is it? I don't have time to browse and read too much. And as I said I didn't say it's not possible, I was just confused at the math of it, sheesh.

----------


## qwerty

> Dude, what is it? I don't have time to browse and read too much. And as I said I didn't say it's not possible, I was just confused at the math of it, sheesh.


I´m just so tired to hear the skeptism... That kind of attitude won´t get us anywhere!

We have worked our asses off for this and will continue, cause WE WANT RON PAUL TO ELECTED!

And we every chance to get even 10 million, we had 100.000 donors in last quarter and campaign has e-mailed atleast most of them i think.

Point is, don´t come hear to undermine others work when you don´t even know the facts.

The supporters are out there, it´s up to us to tell them about this! I know i am doing my best, are you ?

----------


## The Magic Hoof

That's a bit harsh, don't you think? I'm here to _learn_ the facts and I'm not undermining any of this, but I'm not going to argue this because it's a bit ridiculous. I was just curious. I'll be donating on the 19th just as I have in the past.

----------


## ross11988

> We did not finish them all. We left off at 242. There are 709 total groups here. 
> 
> http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/


Up to Group 259 are done now. still another 450 groups need to be contacted

----------


## dusman

Ok, I think I have everything in place for the leaderboard. Someone test it out and let me know that they got the e-mail and their link.

----------


## AmberH

> Nobody?


I stopped doing these because I noticed a lot of the Ron Paul meetups had blackthisout listed as an upcoming event, which shows that they already know about blackthisout,and now that the campaign has sent out an email surely almost all of the Ron Paul meetups are aware.

----------


## LibertyEsq

> Ok, I think I have everything in place for the leaderboard. Someone test it out and let me know that they got the e-mail and their link.


I signed up and got both

----------


## dusman

> I signed up and got both


Thanks Liberty. Mind posting your link here? I'll remove my pledge and resubmit it through yours to ensure everything is working correctly.

----------


## LibertyEsq

http://www.blackthisout.com/users/LibertyEsq

----------


## trey4sports

hey dusman, i just re-pledged because i used a throw away email for the 1st pledge is there anyway you could manually create a referral link for me and send it to me? (trey.goettling(at)gmail.com, just signed up)


Thanks

----------


## dusman

> http://www.blackthisout.com/users/LibertyEsq


Thanks.. fixing bug with case-senstivity.. HOLDDDD!

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Feel free to drop www.ronpaulmyths.com on the "Coalition of Web Sites Supporting the Black This Out Moneybomb"
Apparently its getting some traffic, ~1000/day as I understand it.

----------


## dusman

> Feel free to drop www.ronpaulmyths.com on the "Coalition of Web Sites Supporting the Black This Out Moneybomb"
> Apparently its getting some traffic, ~1000/day as I understand it.


Hi Steve, I think I sent you a request for a logo. Can you provide me a transparent one if you have it?

----------


## LibertyEsq

> Thanks.. fixing bug with case-senstivity.. HOLDDDD!


If it's because I have a second capital in my name I could always just re-sign up with a lower case "e"

----------


## dusman

Ok, leaderboard should be functioning properly now!

----------


## dusman

> If it's because I have a second capital in my name I could always just re-sign up with a lower case "e"


No worries, just something I overlooked.

So you are currently leading! Congrats!

----------


## WD-NY

> thanks.. Fixing bug with case-senstivity.. Holdddd!


nowwwwww???

----------


## davidt!

> We did not finish them all. We left off at 242. There are 709 total groups here. 
> 
> http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/
> 
> Up to Group 259 are done now. still another 450 groups need to be contacted


Now is the time to send emails to anybody and everybody and to post anywhere and everywhere!! 6 days left!!

----------


## JamesButabi

> Thanks.. fixing bug with case-senstivity.. HOLDDDD!


crap I just did the same thing lol

----------


## davidt!

> No worries, just something I overlooked.
> 
> So you are currently leading! Congrats!


Hey Dusman, I tried to sign up but my website that it created doesn't work: http://www.blackthisout.com/users/Davidt!
Maybe it is because I use an ! at the end of my name?

----------


## NickOdell

> Hey Dusman, I tried to sign up but my website that it created doesn't work: http://www.blackthisout.com/users/Davidt!
> Maybe it is because I use an ! at the end of my name?


No, I'm getting the same thing. http://www.blackthisout.com/users/NickOdell

----------


## JamesButabi

Special character for david and second capitalization for nick.   Hes fixing it now.

----------


## NickOdell

> Special character for david and second capitalization for nick.   Hes fixing it now.


Works now for me

----------


## dusman

> Works now for me


Yeah, for some reason new signups glitch.. quite frustrating. If you've created one. It should be working now. Davidt! your's should be working now, but your link above doesn't because it doesn't have the ! in the link

----------


## MJU1983

Just got an email from Rand Paul promoting the BLACK THIS OUT Money Bomb!

----------


## NickOdell

> Just got an email from Rand Paul promoting the BLACK THIS OUT Money Bomb!


When I got that email I got an idea. We are missing something..... 

The campaign needs to make a Black THIS Out promotional video with a strong call to action to get involved and get your friends to donate. They should hire the ad team to do it (it cant be that expensive, they don't have to buy air time). Sending it out in an email and posting it to the official facebook page would have a huge impact. Also, they need to Black Out Ron's picture on the Facebook page..

Thoughts?

----------


## eaglesfan48

> When I got that email I got an idea. We are missing something..... 
> 
> The campaign needs to make a Black THIS Out promotional video with a strong call to action to get involved and get your friends to donate. They should hire the ad team to do it (it cant be that expensive, they don't have to buy air time). Sending it out in an email and posting it to the official facebook page would have a huge impact. Also, they need to Black Out Ron's picture on the Facebook page..
> 
> Thoughts?


I love it. I hope the campaign gets fully on board with this, even if they used $40,000 to promote it... That would return them at least 10x in new donations.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Ok, I think I have everything in place for the leaderboard. Someone test it out and let me know that they got the e-mail and their link.


How do you sign up?

----------


## trey4sports

> How do you sign up?



go to the bto website and click on the 7 day blitz banner.

----------


## AmberH

> Yeah, for some reason new signups glitch.. quite frustrating. If you've created one. It should be working now. Davidt! your's should be working now, but your link above doesn't because it doesn't have the ! in the link


My link is not working http://www.blackthisout.com/users/RonCanWin

----------


## Birdlady

> go to the bto website and click on the 7 day blitz banner.


Yeah I'm not seeing a banner.

----------


## dusman

> Yeah I'm not seeing a banner.


Yeah. Having huge headaches with the URLs for some reason. Not sure why I'm having a problem now. I'm troubleshooting it now with a few people. HOLD!

Temporarily removed banner link until I get it resolved.

----------


## NickOdell

> Yeah I'm not seeing a banner.


I don't see it anymore either.

----------


## freejack

The judge and now Rand!  What an awesome day!

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Keep up the great work everyone. Crunch time.

----------


## eaglesfan48

Lets try and stay on top of the Judge's Facebook page. He is blacked out and is now doing blacked out status updates! Two people in the last 5 minutes posted on his wall asking him why he was blacked out. Somebody was already on top of those right away, but, lets just make sure we stay on top of it & fully capitalize on the Judge's promotion.

Also... we are +801 right now for the day... Excellent job everyone!

----------


## RonPaulRules

Keep up the promotion guys!

----------


## Bobcat

Lets work together so we can get over 1000 pledges again today!

Lets beat yesterday's record!

----------


## Bobcat

Keep inviting people folks!

If we keep beating the previous day's record, we can raise 6 million!

----------


## JoshS

promote promote promote

been facebooking/youtubing for the last 2 hours

----------


## braane

page 2 won't work... Bump

----------


## RP4Pres2008

What is everyone doing on Youtube to promote this? I wouldn't mind pretty in a little time there.

----------


## ventron

5000 pledges on the official page, congrats!

----------


## davidt!

5,000 on the official BTO website!

----------


## trey4sports

need to do about 70 an hour to eclipse our FB record for the day.

----------


## dusman

5,000 pledges on the web site!

----------


## Bobcat

We have to beat yesterday's record!

Please keep inviting people!

If we want to raise six million dollars, we have to keep pushing!

----------


## trey4sports

need about 80 more pledges to eclipse our daily record on FB! GO GO GO GO!

----------


## dbill27

I've seen FB ads 4 or 5 times in the past couple days, this is the first time I've seen them. I think the ads are absolutely why the numbers are exploding. We've got to keep the FB ads up for the duration.

----------


## justatrey

What do we need about 25 more attending for the one day record? Let's make one final push!

----------


## SchleckBros

Only 3 more to go

----------


## SchleckBros

NEW RECORD!!! And still 10 minutes to go

----------


## justatrey

New record! Nice work everyone!

----------


## qwerty

> Just got an email from Rand Paul promoting the BLACK THIS OUT Money Bomb!


WOW! AWESOME!


GREAT WORK EVERYBODY! 

We need to break the record every day!! Work hard not much left!!!

----------


## LibertyEsq

at 12:00 am: 12,902 attending (+1,103)

your supposed to stop it as soon as it hits 12:00 but w/e now we will be pushed to break a tougher record

----------


## SchleckBros

12,904 (+1105)

----------


## Sentinelrv

Another new record! We need a graph, lol.

Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)
Sep 26 - 3,870 (+557)
Sep 27 - 4,571 (+701)
Sep 28 - 5,131 (+560)
Sep 29 - 5,642 (+511)
Sep 30 - 5,842 (+200)
Oct 01 - 6,313 (+471)
Oct 02 - 6,585 (+272)
Oct 03 - 7,000 (+415)
Oct 04 - 7,363 (+363)
Oct 05 - 7,722 (+359)
Oct 06 - 8,410 (+688)
Oct 07 - 8,893 (+483)
Oct 08 - 9,302 (+409)
Oct 09 - 9,840 (+538)
Oct 10 - 10,713 (+873)
Oct 11 - 11,799 (+1,086)
Oct 12 - 12,904 (+1,105)

----------


## pauliticalfan

nvm

----------


## LibertyEsq

If we keep breaking the record every day we can still hit 25k!

----------


## qwerty

Hit facebook as hard as you can!!!! I know i do!!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dammit, who keeps deleting posts on the Facebook event. Every time I try to respond to something negative, "Post deleted."Many of the negative posts are just from people that are simply misinformed and need to have their information straightened out. We're losing votes by censoring people. Why do we need to resort to this?

----------


## Monique

Fabulous!  I sent the link to Gambling 911 and they posted it on their site.  Here is the page: *http://www.gambling911.com/politics/...19-101211.html*  They get a lot of traffic on their site, so this is good news.  In this last week, we need to really push this.  I spoke to a person today who had never heard of Ron Paul and when I told him all about him, he was thrilled to find a good person to vote for.  I am constantly surprised at how many people don't know anything about him...I surmise that most of Ron's supporters don't know about this moneybomb either...so we have to get spread the word to everyone!!   Try to get it posted on websites too....and if you click on that link, I know that would help us get Gambling 911 cover more Ron Paul events.

----------


## SchleckBros

> Damnit, who keeps deleting posts on the Facebook event. Every time I try to respond to something negative, "Post deleted."Many of the negative posts are just from people that are simply misinformed and need to have their information straightened out. We're losing votes by censoring people. Why do we need to resort to this?


I don't think we are censoring people. I think its just that they get a notification every time someone responds to their negative post, and since they already have their mind made up, they get angry about the constant notifications and delete it.

----------


## pauliticalfan

sorry for the mix up, here's the real graph.

spread it like an std!!!

we can do this!!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I don't think we are censoring people. I think its just that they get a notification every time someone responds to their negative post, and since they already have their mind made up, they get angry about the constant notifications and delete it.


I saw somebody yesterday say that their post was deleted just because they disagreed with something and I don't think that's right. Some of the people who's posts have been deleted didn't look as if their mind had been made up either. Some were just confused on an issue or misinformed and we don't get a chance to respond to correct them.

----------


## qwerty

Stop talking here and hit facebook!!! We need the 25.000!!! 

There are ton of walls to post this!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Stop talking here and hit facebook!!! We need the 25.000!!! 
> 
> There are ton of walls to post this!


It's not helping if we're turning away potential voters by deleting their posts.

----------


## qwerty

> It's not helping if we're turning away potential voters by deleting their posts.


whatever...

Feel free to do what you want to...

Maybe it´s it EVENT OWNER who´s doing that or the one who you are trying to convert...

----------


## davidt!

> Fabulous!  I sent the link to Gambling 911 and they posted it on their site.  Here is the page: *http://www.gambling911.com/politics/...19-101211.html*  They get a lot of traffic on their site, so this is good news.  In this last week, we need to really push this.  I spoke to a person today who had never heard of Ron Paul and when I told him all about him, he was thrilled to find a good person to vote for.  I am constantly surprised at how many people don't know anything about him...I surmise that most of Ron's supporters don't know about this moneybomb either...so we have to get spread the word to everyone!!   Try to get it posted on websites too....and if you click on that link, I know that would help us get Gambling 911 cover more Ron Paul events.


Great job!

----------


## qwerty

Doug wead on the importance of BTO!




Starts at 5.26...

----------


## Sentinelrv

Just saw this on the Facebook Event...

"Are they gonna have food n $#@! around..cuz if not..i dont wanna go..but if theres food hell yea!"

All I have to say is LOL!

----------


## qwerty

> Just saw this on the Facebook Event...
> 
> "Are they gonna have food n $#@! around..cuz if not..i dont wanna go..but if theres food hell yea!"
> 
> All I have to say is LOL!



omg! 

R O F L!

----------


## dusman

> Great job!


Nice, however I would kindly send a request to them to adjust the link to the home page. Currently, it points to the promote page.

----------


## dusman

> Just saw this on the Facebook Event...
> 
> "Are they gonna have food n $#@! around..cuz if not..i dont wanna go..but if theres food hell yea!"
> 
> All I have to say is LOL!


Not a bad idea! I bet we could do a chipin for pizzas.

----------


## jordie

> Just saw this on the Facebook Event...
> 
> "Are they gonna have food n $#@! around..cuz if not..i dont wanna go..but if theres food hell yea!"
> 
> All I have to say is LOL!


While I think this is funny too, it really does echo what A LOT of people seem to think, that this is an actual event somewhere. Not really sure what we can do to convince people otherwise. Maybe ItsTime could update the graphic so include "Online Moneyraising Event", and maybe the title of the actual event to "Black This Out ONLINE Money Bomb!"

----------


## Eric21ND

> I've seen FB ads 4 or 5 times in the past couple days, this is the first time I've seen them. I think the ads are absolutely why the numbers are exploding. We've got to keep the FB ads up for the duration.


Any posts calling Dr. Paul anti-semetic or worse should be deleted not debated.  They are there to troll, not to be educated.

----------


## KingNothing

*Joe Rogan :Check this video out -- Ron Paul 2012 - Black This Out! youtube.com/watch?v=wf3hJo… via @youtube*


Joe's pushing for it now!  WOOOOO!

Send your love to @joerogan!

----------


## KingNothing

This is going to be big.  The Judge is pushing it.  Joe Rogan is pushing it.  Doug Wead is pushing it.  Rand is pushing it.  The campaign is pushing it.  We're all pushing it.  

The top tweets on a twitter search of "Ron Paul" are links to BlackThisOut!

----------


## AmberH

A lot of people on the Judges wall were asking why his eyes have black on them. I commented back to them and sent private invites to the event. This is so awesome.

----------


## InTradePro

> A lot of people on the Judges wall were asking why his eyes has black on them. I commented back to them and sent private invites to the event. This is so awesome.


I agree the blackout on the facebook image is genius.

----------


## muzzled dogg

I've been kinda away from Rpf last few days

Look like his thing is really taking off

PLUS we have one more debate to help us

Good work y'all

----------


## muzzled dogg

Btw someone in one of my meetups is looking for instructions on how to black out his photo

Anyone direct me to the post/ thread that explains it?

Thanks in advance

----------


## dusman

> Btw someone in one of my meetups is looking for instructions on how to black out his photo
> 
> Anyone direct me to the post/ thread that explains it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Shem, just point them to the website www.blackthisout.com and where the Facebook Like Box is, there is a button the right that says "Black Yourself Out".

----------


## WD-NY

> Dammit, who keeps deleting posts on the Facebook event. Every time I try to respond to something negative, "Post deleted."Many of the negative posts are just from people that are simply misinformed and need to have their information straightened out. We're losing votes by censoring people. Why do we need to resort to this?


Agreed, thoughtful responses to negative/silly posts = a WIN every time. ItsTime, is this you or someone else deleting them?

----------


## WD-NY

> Shem, just point them to the website www.blackthisout.com and where the Facebook Like Box is, there is a button the right that says "Black Yourself Out".


Showed a friend how to black their photo out last night and I agree, it's pretty tough to find on the page Dusman - we should give it its own section within the promotion page

----------


## dusman

> Showed a friend how to black their photo out last night and I agree, it's pretty tough to find on the page Dusman - we should give it its own section within the promotion page


Good idea. I'll work on that once I resolve this nightmare of an issue with the leaderboard. Very frustrating right now.

----------


## Bobcat

If we keep pushing we can break 1,500 today!

----------


## ItsTime

Official count for the day? And what did we start on so I can make sure to keep everyone who wants to know informed.

----------


## ItsTime

> Agreed, thoughtful responses to negative/silly posts = a WIN every time. ItsTime, is this you or someone else deleting them?


I only delete ones where Ron Paul supporters start flying off the handle using the fbomb. I normally keep up them up otherwise. I also delete the ones where they spam their link 10000 times.

----------


## ItsTime

> Any posts calling Dr. Paul anti-semetic or worse should be deleted not debated.  They are there to troll, not to be educated.


That one I deleted. There was no changing his mind and he was spamming his link all over the page. I reported it as spam and harassment.


FYI. I barely delete everything so little that I have people PMing me asking me to delete them ha. But I agree, it is better to debate, as long as it is civil, than delete it. If you notice I post in may of the negative comment posts.

----------


## Thurifer

I really think this will be the most successful moneybomb of this campaign to date! I've invited all my friends! I'll probably invite them all again on the 18th on fb.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Official count for the day? And what did we start on so I can make sure to keep everyone who wants to know informed.


There is always an official count in the original post of this thread. Right near the top along with a graph.

----------


## ItsTime

> There is always an official count in the original post of this thread. Right near the top along with a graph.


ha thanks! I can't remember the last time I looked at page 1

----------


## eaglesfan48

Great job everyone, +691 on Facebook so far today.

Lets Puuuuuushh. Every time you get a new donor on board it is like you've donated yourself!

If you wish you could donate $1,000 but you don't have the money, this is your chance! If you get 20 new people on board in the next week, at $50 a piece, you have essentially made your $1,000 donation! =) Puuush, every single new donor counts!

----------


## lucent

Patriot Network now has a BTO banner.

----------


## trey4sports

> Patriot Network now has a BTO banner.



that's great.

----------


## SchleckBros

> Patriot Network now has a BTO banner.


Try clicking on the BTO banner and it doesnt work

----------


## JoshLowry

Has an extra http in it

http://http//www.blackthisout.com/

----------


## rich34

> Quote Originally Posted by Monique View Post
> Fabulous! I sent the link to Gambling 911 and they posted it on their site. Here is the page: http://www.gambling911.com/politics/...19-101211.html They get a lot of traffic on their site, so this is good news. In this last week, we need to really push this. I spoke to a person today who had never heard of Ron Paul and when I told him all about him, he was thrilled to find a good person to vote for. I am constantly surprised at how many people don't know anything about him...I surmise that most of Ron's supporters don't know about this moneybomb either...so we have to get spread the word to everyone!! Try to get it posted on websites too....and if you click on that link, I know that would help us get Gambling 911 cover more Ron Paul events. !



Wow this is a great job!  Now if we can reach Dr. Mercola and the rest of the alternative health crowd on the internet that would be a huge boost!  I've emailed Mercola because he did support Ron the last time, but I've yet to get a response.  He does have a large newsletter/email list that he sends out regularly.  It would be great if we can tap into that.  Now if we could get AJ to put up a banner on his sites that would be great as well.  Any possibility to getting a banner put up on drudge?  I know that would obviously take a chip in and some money, but the campaign should really invest in that one.

----------


## MJU1983

> Try clicking on the BTO banner and it doesnt work


They forgot a : in the address.

----------


## SchleckBros

Just surpassed 800. I think we will easily beat the record from yesterday

----------


## Oddone

Yea, at +811 for the day and 7 hours 25 mins to go for the day! We will blow the record away!

----------


## trey4sports

pace is good, just remember to invite your friends ASAP. The more we have NOW, the better we will be tomorrow.

----------


## MJU1983

Can I get a retweet?  I think I left a little mystery and perhaps sparked some curiosity...

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/124575287093628928

----------


## eaglesfan48

Attendee's have been going crazy!

We are +160 in the last 90 minutes!

----------


## trey4sports

> Attendee's have been going crazy!
> 
> We are +160 in the last 90 minutes!



#snowball effect






The more we get TODAY, then the more it will snowball tomorrow.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

I saw the attending number shoot up and I had to make another round of facebook comments. LOL I post a link to my video, and tag the money bomb event.

----------


## justinpagewood

Hey everyone.  Rush order BLACK THIS OUT cards are now available at Ron Paul Swag: 

http://ronpaulswag.com/black-this-out-large-flyers.html

Prices include overnight shipping so that they get to you ASAP in time to get to you several days before OCT 19

----------


## SchleckBros

+100 in the last hour

----------


## LibertyEsq

over 900 so far today...we might break 1500 for the day! keep pushing

----------


## Matthew Zak

> I really think this will be the most successful moneybomb of this campaign to date! I've invited all my friends! I'll probably invite them all again on the 18th on fb.


To date as in for this race to date? Or all time to date? I don't see this money bomb making 3 million... my guess is about 2.75 mil.

----------


## JamesButabi

See what happens when everyone starts getting involved?  Be proud you are part of this event and invite others to join you.  PUSH BABY PUSH!

----------


## eaglesfan48

> To date as in for this race to date? Or all time to date? I don't see this money bomb making 3 million... my guess is about 2.75 mil.


Sorry, but I don't think you realize the incredible amount of promotion that has gone into this. There has been an amazing amount of work at the grassroots level & we even have a lot of big figures joining in on the promotion. Trust me, we will be flying past 3 million.

----------


## trey4sports

> To date as in for this race to date? Or all time to date? I don't see this money bomb making 3 million... my guess is about 2.75 mil.



You will be pleasantly surprised then.

----------


## LibertyEsq

> To date as in for this race to date? Or all time to date? I don't see this money bomb making 3 million... my guess is about 2.75 mil.


$6 million is looking very realistic if the trend of attendees keeps up, and that's an objective fact (we raised $1.8m with only 7k attending for the birthday MB)

----------


## trey4sports

> $6 million is looking very realistic if the trend of attendees keeps up, and that's an objective fact (we raised $1.8m with only 7k attending for the birthday MB)



Don't get ahead of yourself though. The correlation between FB attendees and amount raised is weak. We had 6,000 attendees for the ready ames fire moneybomb and it raised all of $600,000! I do think this moneybomb will be the biggest of this cycle, but i'm wary of making a correlation between FB attendees and money raised.

----------


## LibertyEsq

I think momentum on the day of the moneybomb has a lot to do with it, sort of an extra snowball effect once the numbers start running up

----------


## KingNothing

There isn't a doubt in my mind that this will do better than $3M.  A couple weeks ago I thought $3M-$4M is where we'd land, but now it's pretty obvious to me that the campaign is completely behind this, media personalities are behind it, and some popular personalities are behind it too.  I think that if we keep rolling and pushing this thing we can hit $6M, and possibly more.

----------


## muzzled dogg

Lol we need to get Ron to say black out in the debate the night before and people will go crazy

----------


## trey4sports

> Lol we need to get Ron to say black out in the debate the night before and people will go crazy


That would ad a cool mill or two in itself.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Just broke a thousand for the day... c'mon let's push! Let's make the graph grow exponential.

----------


## freakout9903

80K+ Views on my video re-posts of the last debate so far, that are all branded with blackthisout.com in only the past couple days

----------


## pauliticalfan

> 80K+ Views on my video re-posts of the last debate so far, that are all branded with blackthisout.com in only the past couple days


+rep

If you haven't already, putting annotations in the video promoting BTO would be a huge boost too.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

I want to help! Does anybody have a nice write-up that I can post on some forums? Thanks!

----------


## JamesButabi

> I want to help! Does anybody have a nice write-up that I can post on some forums? Thanks!


These are the three plugs chosen that play on FreeTalkLive twice a night. (which is on now btw).  Feel free to use them

2) The time to stand up for freedom is now. The media won't help us. The establishment won't help us. They wish to black us out. Well, let them Black THIS Out. On October 19th, tens of thousands of Americans will be donating to Ron Paul's presidential campaign. Visit BlackThisOut.com to join them in the fight for liberty and freedom. 

3) Have you heard that Ron Paul is now a top tier candidate? You probably haven't, because the mainstream media is trying to black out his campaign. Well on October 19th, freedom-lovers everywhere intend to create a ripple in politics so big, no media outlet will be able to ignore it. Join the fight for liberty and freedom today at blackthisout.com.

4) On October 19th, let the establishment know that we the people, NOT the media, will decide the future of this country. Head on over to blackthisout.com to be a part of the largest grassroots donation effort in history. This is the first step in getting the government out of your life and out of this economy. Again, visit blackthisout.com today to let the media know that you won't stand by and let your freedom be blacked out.





edit*  Lots of good stuff in the OP as well.

----------


## ItsTime

I can confirm some of the trolls on the facebook page are deleting their own posts.

----------


## Oddone

Just hit 14,006! We are 4 away from the record!

Edit: New Record! 4 hours 12 mins left!

----------


## MJU1983

> I can confirm some of the trolls on the facebook page are deleting their own posts.


Oh, you run the FB page?  Dusman probably thinks I'm crazy b/c I was messaging him about some trolls. LOL

----------


## ItsTime

> Oh, you run the FB page?  Dusman probably thinks I'm crazy b/c I was messaging him about some trolls. LOL


Ha yeah I run the facebook page. I normally let the trolls get beat up by facts from supporters. I only delete a few spammers and people who are super ignorant.

----------


## mkatz6693

> Ha yeah I run the facebook page. I normally let the trolls get beat up by facts from supporters. I only delete a few spammers and people who are super ignorant.


thank you and respect

----------


## davidt!

**UPDATE: 1-330 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 331-340, 341-350 etc. etc. Thanks!**

We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 

First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. Some members have a facebook icon where you can contact them via facebook. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 

Hello,

The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.

RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
Pledge Today: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Ron Paul Forums Promotional Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

Goals:
25,000 Attending on Facebook.
$6,000,000+ in Donations!

Thanks!

----------


## NickOdell

> **UPDATE: 1-330 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 331-340, 341-350 etc. etc. Thanks!**
> 
> We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 
> 
> First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. Some members have a facebook icon where you can contact them via facebook. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.
> ...


Nice work keeping this effort going David. +rep

I'll take 331-340.

----------


## LibertyEsq

Even though we broke the record keep pushing! We'll need about 1,500 added today to maintain the kind of growth we'll need to reach 25,000

----------


## IndianaPolitico

The enthusiasm for this Money Bomb is AMAZING! People are attending the facebook event left and right! Sadly, I wasn't that into Paul's campaign in 2007 during the BIG Money Bombs, I feel as though I am getting the chance to experience the excitement that many of you felt in 2007.

----------


## emr1028

> Just hit 14,006! We are 4 away from the record!
> 
> Edit: New Record! 4 hours 12 mins left!


Let's break 14,500!

----------


## JamesButabi

Its snowballing for sure.  Great effort by all and keep searching out new donors as well as sleeping RP supporters.

----------


## JamesButabi

How far down did we get on this list?  http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/

----------


## davidt!

> How far down did we get on this list?  http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/


We have done 1-330.

----------


## JamesButabi

> How far down did we get on this list?  http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/


Im continuing with 331-340

----------


## ItsTime

> The enthusiasm for this Money Bomb is AMAZING! People are attending the facebook event left and right! Sadly, I wasn't that into Paul's campaign in 2007 during the BIG Money Bombs, I feel as though I am getting the chance to experience the excitement that many of you felt in 2007.


Isn't it exciting. It is like waiting for your birthday party lol

----------


## NickOdell

> Im continuing with 331-340


I did 331-340 already today :/ I said I did a few posts back...

----------


## ItsTime

We need to start talking this idea up. I am seeing people post that they are donating two or three times what they did last time. I think it might be a good time to start snowballing this idea.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...tion-Challenge!

----------


## lucky_bg

Finished sending messages about Black This Out protest & moneybomb promotion at FOX, CNN & MSNBC HQs in NYC to 620 members of Campaign For Liberty NYC FB group. So, if some of them were not aware of BTO moneybomb, or they didn't pledged yet, now they are reminded.

Here is graphic I made for FB event photo. What do you think? Lowest part will be changed on Saturday afternoon, to underline protest/promotion at Sunday is at CNN HQ.



http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=185387714872689

----------


## ItsTime

^Pretty bad ass

----------


## JamesButabi

> I did 331-340 already today :/ I said I did a few posts back...


up to 349 is done

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Finished sending messages about Black This Out protest & moneybomb promotion at FOX, CNN & MSNBC HQs in NYC to 620 members of Campaign For Liberty NYC FB group. So, if some of them were not aware of BTO moneybomb, or they didn't pledged yet, now they are reminded.
> 
> Here is graphic I made for FB event photo. What do you think? Lowest part will be changed on Saturday afternoon, to underline protest/promotion at Sunday is at CNN HQ.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=185387714872689


Love the idea of having big screens of the ticker facing MSM HQs. Hopefully tons of people turn out and it's well organized. Best of luck!!!

----------


## davidt!

> up to 349 is done


Seems like meetup has been letting me send a new round of emails every 4 hours or so. Have any of you guys tried again after 4 hours?

----------


## Bobcat

How many pledges are we up to, today?

----------


## dusman

Alright. I think we've finally got the issue resolved with the Leaderboard. Can someone go to http://www.blackthisout.com/blitz and sign up? Let me know if the link in the e-mail is working.

----------


## MJU1983

> Alright. I think we've finally got the issue resolved with the Leaderboard. Can someone go to http://www.blackthisout.com/blitz and sign up? Let me know if the link in the e-mail is working.


Signup completed successfully
Your account was successfully created.
A copy of your signup information was sent to your email address.

The link sent to me is my username: http://www.blackthisout.com/users/mju1983

Takes me to the main site.  Is that the goal?

----------


## badger4RP

> **UPDATE: 1-330 on the list has been done. We need volunteers to do 331-340, 341-350 etc. etc. Thanks!**
> 
> We all know that you can only send an email message to 3 meetup groups per day but I found a way around this. 
> 
> First what you do is go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/ . Then click on a meetup group. Once on their home page click on the "members" then "leadership" tab on top of homepage. A list of all of the meetup groups members will come up. Just click on a member and send them an email informing them of BTO. You can send emails to up to 15 people a day so you may want to send just a couple of emails to each groups organizers/assistant organizers. Some members have a facebook icon where you can contact them via facebook. There are over 80,000 members on there represented by these meetup groups. Here is a sample email written by MJU1983: 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.
> ...


Is there a chance that starting over and hitting up big groups that haven't added BTO events... you can see their events... is contacting groups with a few hundred members a better bet than spending time emailing groups with <60?

Food for thought.

----------


## dusman

> Signup completed successfully
> Your account was successfully created.
> A copy of your signup information was sent to your email address.
> 
> The link sent to me is my username: http://www.blackthisout.com/users/mju1983
> 
> Takes me to the main site.  Is that the goal?


Yep! It's actually a unique page to you, that is a duplicate of the home page, minus a few features that ensure they don't click away from your page. 

That's great news! So, finally this is working and so I'll make an update on this tonight on the web site. I wish we could have had 7 days, but 5 days will be ok too.

----------


## jordie

> Lol we need to get Ron to say black out in the debate the night before and people will go crazy


There is a debate the night before? Who's hosting it? Can we get in touch somehow, maybe they'll want to ask him about the moneybomb if we all contact them!

----------


## jordie

> Yep! It's actually a unique page to you, that is a duplicate of the home page, minus a few features that ensure they don't click away from your page. 
> 
> That's great news! So, finally this is working and so I'll make an update on this tonight on the web site. I wish we could have had 7 days, but 5 days will be ok too.


Got it working then?

----------


## dusman

> Got it working then?


Yep! Thanks for your help. I'll send you what the final code end up being.

----------


## MJU1983

> Yep! It's actually a unique page to you, that is a duplicate of the home page, minus a few features that ensure they don't click away from your page. 
> 
> That's great news! So, finally this is working and so I'll make an update on this tonight on the web site. I wish we could have had 7 days, but 5 days will be ok too.


Cool!

So I should be sharing that page/link that is unique to me?  And then if I get the most sign-ups via my page I win?  Of course the real winner is the cause of Liberty.

----------


## JamesButabi

> Is there a chance that starting over and hitting up big groups that haven't added BTO events... you can see their events... is contacting groups with a few hundred members a better bet than spending time emailing groups with <60?
> 
> Food for thought.


If we get enough people promoting could do both.

----------


## Bobcat

How many pledges have been made today?

We need to try and get 1,500.

----------


## jordie

So I think we should prepare the wording of the FB Event for the day of. Update it so when people see it on their FB page as "happening now", they can click and get instructions. I would suggest:

The Black This Out MoneyBomb is happening NOW!

1. Go to http://www.ronpaul2012.com to donate. Even $10 is better than nothing! Try to push it to $12 if you can!
2. Remember buying signs, stickers and other merchandise counts as donations.
3. If you have maxed out to the campaign already ($2,500 for individuals, $5,000 for married couples), then consider donating to the Revolution PAC at http://www.revolutionpac.com
4. Tell all your friends to DONATE NOW, invite them to this even on Facebook, email your relatives, call your closest friends!

----------


## dusman

> Cool!
> 
> So I should be sharing that page/link that is unique to me?  And then if I get the most sign-ups via my page I win?  Of course the real winner is the cause of Liberty.


Yes, share that link! I'd recommend using a URL shortener for now, until I can get URL masking in place.

----------


## dusman

> So I think we should prepare the wording of the FB Event for the day of. Update it so when people see it on their FB page as "happening now", they can click and get instructions. I would suggest:
> 
> The Black This Out MoneyBomb is happening NOW!
> 
> 1. Go to http://www.ronpaul2012.com to donate. Even $10 is better than nothing! Try to push it to $12 if you can!
> 2. Remember buying signs, stickers and other merchandise counts as donations.
> 3. If you have maxed out to the campaign already ($2,500 for individuals, $5,000 for married couples), then consider donating to the Revolution PAC at http://www.revolutionpac.com
> 4. Tell all your friends to DONATE NOW, invite them to this even on Facebook, email your relatives, call your closest friends!


Yes, this is very good. I'm glad you mentioned that maxed out donors should head to RevPac, as that will be important for them as well.

----------


## MJU1983

> So I think we should prepare the wording of the FB Event for the day of. Update it so when people see it on their FB page as "happening now", they can click and get instructions. I would suggest:
> 
> The Black This Out MoneyBomb is happening NOW!
> 
> 1. Go to http://www.ronpaul2012.com to donate. Even $10 is better than nothing! Try to push it to $12 if you can!
> 2. Remember buying signs, stickers and other merchandise counts as donations.
> 3. If you have maxed out to the campaign already ($2,500 for individuals, $5,000 for married couples), then consider donating to the Revolution PAC at http://www.revolutionpac.com
> 4. Tell all your friends to DONATE NOW, invite them to this even on Facebook, email your relatives, call your closest friends!


In addition, perhaps a day prior...




> Since you can't message the group (at least I don't think you can)...typically if you change the pic on the event a notification pops up for everyone.  I'm not sure if it does for "maybe attending" (if it does it might be worth doing).  You can update the pic and then update it back...perhaps everyone would get a little red notification symbol and click the page.  Just a thought.

----------


## dusman

> In addition, perhaps a day prior...


Does this actually work? That is a very interesting means to reaching Facebook attendees. If so, nice find!

Perhaps a call to action profile image change.

----------


## InTradePro

> So I think we should prepare the wording of the FB Event for the day of. Update it so when people see it on their FB page as "happening now", they can click and get instructions. I would suggest:
> 
> The Black This Out MoneyBomb is happening NOW!
> 
> 1. Go to http://www.ronpaul2012.com to donate. Even $10 is better than nothing! Try to push it to $12 if you can!
> 2. Remember buying signs, stickers and other merchandise counts as donations.
> 3. If you have maxed out to the campaign already ($2,500 for individuals, $5,000 for married couples), then consider donating to the Revolution PAC at http://www.revolutionpac.com
> 4. Tell all your friends to DONATE NOW, invite them to this even on Facebook, email your relatives, call your closest friends!





> Yes, this is very good. I'm glad you mentioned that maxed out donors should head to RevPac, as that will be important for them as well.


5. Post your DONATION information on your FACEBOOK WALL. It will alert others, encourage others to donate and maybe lead to some healthy discussion.

----------


## jordie

> Yep! Thanks for your help. I'll send you what the final code end up being.


Awesome, congrats

----------


## parocks

> Hey everyone.  Rush order BLACK THIS OUT cards are now available at Ron Paul Swag: 
> 
> http://ronpaulswag.com/black-this-out-large-flyers.html
> 
> Prices include overnight shipping so that they get to you ASAP in time to get to you several days before OCT 19


http://ronpaulswag.com/

the NYC event is going to need large signs.

what you have there - 4x6 - that can be changed easily to 12x18?

I'm hopeful that the signs at Rockefeller Center not suck.

Could you redo the postcard graphic to 12x18 and provide a link, so that people can get 12x18 postcards in NYC?

You are the one who should be doing those posters (large postcards - up to 13x19

----------


## dusman

> http://ronpaulswag.com/
> 
> the NYC event is going to need large signs.
> 
> what you have there - 4x6 - that can be changed easily to 12x18?
> 
> I'm hopeful that the signs at Rockefeller Center not suck.
> 
> Could you redo the postcard graphic to 12x18 and provide a link, so that people can get 12x18 postcards in NYC?
> ...


I agree. Anything you can do here Justin? You've done a great job on these so far.

----------


## trey4sports

To the creator of the FB page..... when do you plan on changing the pic for the event? I ask this because changing the pic will send a notification to all those who have been invited. It's really our best bet for getting in touch with them.

----------


## davidt!

> Is there a chance that starting over and hitting up big groups that haven't added BTO events... you can see their events... is contacting groups with a few hundred members a better bet than spending time emailing groups with <60?
> 
> Food for thought.


I think anything and everything is good right now. As long as we have an army out there spamming anyone and everyone!

----------


## mstrmac1

Be sure to get the word out to donate early .. 12:01 am bomb.. "Nothing creates a crowd like a crowd"

----------


## lucky_bg

> To the creator of the FB page..... when do you plan on changing the pic for the event? I ask this because changing the pic will send a notification to all those who have been invited. It's really our best bet for getting in touch with them.


Don't need to change the pic of the event to contact people who are invited. I can send messages to them. One message to all of the at the time. Which I was doing couple of times so far, pleading them to invite some NYC friends to this event.

Also, I made Dusman and Adam Kokesh admins of the FB event page.

----------


## jordie

> To the creator of the FB page..... when do you plan on changing the pic for the event? I ask this because changing the pic will send a notification to all those who have been invited. It's really our best bet for getting in touch with them.


Pretty sure this doesn't happen for larger events. There are cut off points for this stuff, just like how you can't message everyone once it gets past 1000 or so. Notifications don't go out either.

Edit: Also, events created by a fan page (like BlackThisOut) rather than a person, are more restricted in what they can do.

Edit 2: Looks like the cut off is 5,000 attending: http://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=12...nt-guest-list?

----------


## Bobcat

Is there any chance of getting a live meter on the FB page, showing how many pledges we are getting each day? We could set a new goal each day. I think it would motivate people to get as many pledges as possible.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> So I think we should prepare the wording of the FB Event for the day of. Update it so when people see it on their FB page as "happening now", they can click and get instructions. I would suggest:
> 
> The Black This Out MoneyBomb is happening NOW!
> 
> 1. Go to http://www.ronpaul2012.com to donate. Even $10 is better than nothing! Try to push it to $12 if you can!
> 2. Remember buying signs, stickers and other merchandise counts as donations.
> 3. If you have maxed out to the campaign already ($2,500 for individuals, $5,000 for married couples), then consider donating to the Revolution PAC at http://www.revolutionpac.com
> 4. Tell all your friends to DONATE NOW, invite them to this even on Facebook, email your relatives, call your closest friends!


I disagree with using "even $10, push it to $12." This is way too low to have a successful moneybomb, as we need everyone to really push their limits. This also goes against the triple down movement that's going on. If you put a concrete number like $10 in someone's head, they may just settle for that amount and not donate any more, even if they can afford it. Instead, we should be stressing *donate as much as you possibly can.* This way, if someone can only afford $10/$12, they'll still donate that much. But people with extra money will realize the importance of this MB and donate much more.

So I would change the wording of #1 to something like "Go to http://ronpaul2012.com to donate now. Give as much as you possibly can to help elect Ron Paul!"

Remember, the higher the average donation is, the bigger the money bomb.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Is there any chance of getting a live meter on the FB page, showing how many pledges we are getting each day? We could set a new goal each day. I think it would motivate people to get as many pledges as possible.


Is it possible to add pictures like the graph we've been using?

----------


## MJU1983

‎"On October 19 the Ron Paul campaign is calling its next fundraiser, “BLACK THIS OUT” a sarcastic response to debate hosts who purposely exclude him and blatantly promote their own favorites, regardless of the polls."

How the media lies about Ron Paul by Doug Wead:

http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2011/1...bout-ron-paul/

----------


## pauliticalfan

Will post the graph at 12 EST. Looking very good today.

----------


## lucky_bg

> I disagree with using "even $10, push it to $12." This is way too low to have a successful moneybomb, as we need everyone to really push their limits. This also goes against the triple down movement that's going on. If you put a concrete number like $10 in someone's head, they may just settle for that amount and not donate any more, even if they can afford it. Instead, we should be stressing *donate as much as you possibly can.* This way, if someone can only afford $10/$12, they'll still donate that much. But people with extra money will realize the importance of this MB and donate much more.
> 
> So I would change the wording of #1 to something like "Go to http://ronpaul2012.com to donate now. Give as much as you possibly can to help elect Ron Paul!"
> 
> Remember, the higher the average donation is, the bigger the money bomb.


This^ + rep

----------


## dusman

> I disagree with using "even $10, push it to $12." This is way too low to have a successful moneybomb, as we need everyone to really push their limits. This also goes against the triple down movement that's going on. If you put a concrete number like $10 in someone's head, they may just settle for that amount and not donate any more, even if they can afford it. Instead, we should be stressing *donate as much as you possibly can.* This way, if someone can only afford $10/$12, they'll still donate that much. But people with extra money will realize the importance of this MB and donate much more.
> 
> So I would change the wording of #1 to something like "Go to http://ronpaul2012.com to donate now. Give as much as you possibly can to help elect Ron Paul!"
> 
> Remember, the higher the average donation is, the bigger the money bomb.


Hmm, I find myself agreeing with you on this. A sense of urgency needs to be established for sure.

----------


## WD-NY

> Yep! It's actually a unique page to you, that is a duplicate of the home page, minus a few features that ensure they don't click away from your page. 
> 
> That's great news! So, finally this is working and so I'll make an update on this tonight on the web site. I wish we could have had 7 days, but 5 days will be ok too.


Dusman FTW! I'll send the email out tomorrow AM

----------


## dusman

> Dusman FTW! I'll send the email out tomorrow AM


We might need to do a chipin for the MailChimp, though.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Dusman FTW! I'll send the email out tomorrow AM


Is this a new email to those already pledged? Make sure to get them to tell their friends to sign up for the challenge as well. Maybe it will bring more pledges to the main website.

----------


## trey4sports

14,381 
+1477

----------


## SchleckBros

14,381 (+1477)

----------


## Oddone

New Record for today +1477!

Edit: ha.. Everyone at once

----------


## justinpagewood

> We might need to do a chipin for the MailChimp, though.


Mailchimp gets you quite a few emails per month for free.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> New Record for today +1477!
> 
> Edit: ha.. Everyone at once


It's getting exciting. Where's the graph? Definitely gotta make a thread for this one.

----------


## trey4sports

> Mailchimp gets you quite a few emails per month for free.



I thought was only for lists <500 ?

----------


## justinpagewood

> New Record for today +1477!
> 
> Edit: ha.. Everyone at once


I am super impressed with everyone doing marketing and getting the word out there.  Design is my thing, not marketing - so I do what I can.  Glad all of you are making this happen.

----------


## justinpagewood

> I thought was only for lists <500 ?


2,000 subscibers free per month.  Otherwise it's going to be $75/month for the amount of subscribers we currently have.   Doesn't seem like it's worth the money to spend that much.  I say three people create seperate MailChimp Accounts/.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Our growth would put Enzyte to shame.

We're going well, folks!

----------


## JoshS

25,000 always seemed out of reach, not anymore!

----------


## justatrey

What a day! The record wasn't just broken, it was broken easily - that's like a 25% jump from the last record. 

Nice work everyone.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Feel free to post the graph on FB, will be sure to encourage and motivate.

----------


## justinpagewood

Our goal is to get the official campaign facebook page to BLACK OUT Ron Paul.    Everyone is going to see that thing.

----------


## harikaried

Doesn't rp2012.org already have a mailchimp account?

----------


## smokemonsc

I'm not sure if anyone has done this yet - but I've just hit up a PM blog site that is sympathetic to Ron Paul's views (at least I think they are).

http://tfmetalsreport.com

I've asked the author of the site to black out his logo (hope!) and there's a ton more sites out there for PM enthuseists that are sympathetic to RP that we should reach out to.

At the site I just linked - he links to other PM blogs that would be worth reaching out to.

here's the site stats for the above site:

Daily visitors: 10,858
Daily Page Views: 23,888

----------


## Sentinelrv

Hey, this is now a 300 page thread, amazing!

----------


## dusman

> 2,000 subscibers free per month.  Otherwise it's going to be $75/month for the amount of subscribers we currently have.   Doesn't seem like it's worth the money to spend that much.  I say three people create seperate MailChimp Accounts/.


We had the $50 plan, up to 5,000 subscribers.

----------


## Monique

Does anyone realize there are TWO black this out event pages on facebook?  http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...0783180&ref=ts  This second page needs to be taken down, but I am afraid to say anything to facebook because they might take down our page too.  I tried messaging the guy who started the other page, but haven't heard anything from him yet.

----------


## Monique

We have over 500,000 people that have been invited but haven't responded...I sent out messages last night to a bunch of those people and i got 10 more that agreed to attend today.  I really want to help with inviting the meetup groups, but I don't know how...will someone please tell me what to do and what set of numbers to send invites to?

----------


## qwerty

Everybody!!! 

This is going VERY GOOOD! 

Less posts here, more posts elsewhere!!!

----------


## trey4sports

I'd chip in on a monthly cost for the autoresponder. Having a warm 5,000 person list is a big deal, and worth a lot of dough. I wouldn't try to pinch pennies over a list that is worth tens of thousands at the very least.

----------


## mport1

Just invited over 100 more people I've added in recent days

----------


## qwerty

i saw this facebook ad about bto...




> It's time to RSVP for Ron Paul's BIGGEST Moneybomb of the 2012 race. This is a game-changer! Click Here!


some girl in pictura above...

----------


## Monique

Yesterday we had 500,000 that were awaiting reply.  Today I see only 172,000.  What happened?

----------


## Shane Harris

there were never 500,000 awaiting reply.

----------


## Monique

hmmm...I guess I could be confused.  I could have sworn...  Ok...never mind then...

----------


## davidt!

> We have over 500,000 people that have been invited but haven't responded...I sent out messages last night to a bunch of those people and i got 10 more that agreed to attend today.  I really want to help with inviting the meetup groups, but I don't know how...will someone please tell me what to do and what set of numbers to send invites to?


Hi Monique, you can go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all  then click on the meetup group then click on "members" to send a member a message. You can send 12 emails every 4 hours. Some of the members have facebook where you can send them a message there and save an email for someone else. We have done group 1-440 so you can start with 440 on if you would like.

----------


## justinpagewood

Who is in charge of this?  And how does it work?  http://meetup.com/ronpaul

We need BTO on there

----------


## mstrmac1

*To all of those who have played a big part in this thread with promoting and making this successful... 
*
I have Question. How do we take what we have 20-25K people attending and keep the momentum going for the campaign. I mean, once this one is over    do we have to try and message all of these people again? Is there a way we all can stay together, building a foundation for the next one or getting the word out on other projects? Or is this event the window of opportunity to promote other things? Can we brain storm to keep the momentum?

----------


## dusman

> *To all of those who have played a big part in this thread with promoting and making this successful... 
> *
> I have Question. How do we take what we have 20-25K people attending and keep the momentum going for the campaign. I mean, once this one is over    do we have to try and message all of these people again? Is there a way we all can stay together, building a foundation for the next one or getting the word out on other projects? Or is this event the window of opportunity to promote other things? Can we brain storm to keep the momentum?


Really, the best way is to get them on an email list, similar to what we had in 2007. Also, carrying over the moneybomb platforms, along with all the promoters will be important as well.

----------


## Monique

I am started on 441 since you said you had done 1 through 440.  I can backtrack if you like...but I want to make sure I am doing it right...send out a message to each member of the group, right?  This group has 39 members and at only 12 emails allowed every 4 hours, it will take a long time to get through just one group...I don't mind, but I want to make sure I am doing it right.    Let me know.

----------


## qwerty

> *To all of those who have played a big part in this thread with promoting and making this successful... 
> *
> I have Question. How do we take what we have 20-25K people attending and keep the momentum going for the campaign. I mean, once this one is over    do we have to try and message all of these people again? Is there a way we all can stay together, building a foundation for the next one or getting the word out on other projects? Or is this event the window of opportunity to promote other things? Can we brain storm to keep the momentum?


We have to have everything ready for veterans day MB before OCT 19th! THAT`S SO IMPORTANT SO THAT WE CAN GET ALL OF THE PEOPLE FROM FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE TO THE NEXT ONE!

HERE`S THE NEXT ONES EVENT!!! VETERANS DAY MB...

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=163195827101460

we must build bigger and bigger momentum!

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

14,512 Attending

Call me a bandwagon hopper, but I'm hooked ...F5 F5 F5 F5

----------


## davidt!

> I am started on 441 since you said you had done 1 through 440.  I can backtrack if you like...but I want to make sure I am doing it right...send out a message to each member of the group, right?  This group has 39 members and at only 12 emails allowed every 4 hours, it will take a long time to get through just one group...I don't mind, but I want to make sure I am doing it right.    Let me know.


I usually just send messages to 2 or 3 members in each group. I also look for members with a facebook icon and contact them there instead. Also I skip groups who already have BTO listed on their Calendar.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, do you know who runs that Veteran's Day Facebook Event yet? If they're not communicating with us, we may need to ignore it and make our own.

----------


## lucent

> We have to have everything ready for veterans day MB before OCT 19th! THAT`S SO IMPORTANT SO THAT WE CAN GET ALL OF THE PEOPLE FROM FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE TO THE NEXT ONE!


You shouldn't jump the gun or you risk damaging BTO.

----------


## mstrmac1

> We have to have everything ready for veterans day MB before OCT 19th! THAT`S SO IMPORTANT SO THAT WE CAN GET ALL OF THE PEOPLE FROM FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE TO THE NEXT ONE!
> 
> HERE`S THE NEXT ONES EVENT!!! VETERANS DAT MB...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=163195827101460


Will the people attending still see posts after the event? If so, do they need to unattend to stop messages? Can we get these folks to sign up to the official campaign?    Maybe we write a declaration of "how we Win" and post it?

Something like...

We stay together.
Keep in constant contact with each other
Sign up to the official campaign website
ETC..ETC...

----------


## mstrmac1

> You shouldn't jump the gun or you risk damaging BTO.


I agree, but a good organization should think about staying organized.. Right?

----------


## lucent

> Dusman, do you know who runs that Veteran's Day Facebook Event yet? If they're not communicating with us, we may need to ignore it and make our own.


vetsforpaul.com has no disclaimer about not selling your email address either.




> I agree, but a good organization should think about staying organized.. Right?


Which is why I think dusman should be the one to run the website, not the random person who has vetsforpaul.com I have also said that "Vets for Paul" isn't exactly inspiring to people who aren't Vets.

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, do you know who runs that Veteran's Day Facebook Event yet? If they're not communicating with us, we may need to ignore it and make our own.


I believe Gage is running the Vet Day Event Page.

----------


## qwerty

Please, everybody let´s try to do what´s best for RON PAUL! Forget the egos!

Best thing is that we build even bigger momentum for the next MB and we shouldn´t start from the zero this time!!!!!




> We have to have everything ready for veterans day MB before OCT 19th! THAT`S SO IMPORTANT SO THAT WE CAN GET ALL OF THE PEOPLE FROM FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE TO THE NEXT ONE!


 ?????

Telling people who are attending BTO about the vets day MB will hurt BTO ????





> I have also said that "Vets for Paul" isn't exactly inspiring to people who aren't Vets.


THIS IS WHAT I TOTALLY AGREE WITH!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I believe Gage is running the Vet Day Event Page.


Has he posted in this thread yet? I'm just worried about lack of communication and improvements not being made to the page. Communication is key. Trevor wouldn't communicate with any of us during the first couple of money bombs this year. He would just do his own thing.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Please, everybody let´s try to do what´s best for RON PAUL! Forget the egos!
> 
> Best thing is that we build even bigger momentum for the next MB and we shouldn´t start from the zero this time!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
>  ?????
> 
> Telling people who are attending BTO about the vets day MB will hurt BTO ????


The problem with this is we don't want people to find out about the next one and then hold off some or all of their money until next time. We won't be starting out at zero next time because we have the email list from BTO.com We don't want to discourage donations away from the 19th.

----------


## Monique

lol...ok David.  I should have waited for your reply.  Oh well....everyone from group 441 has been invited.

----------


## mstrmac1

> Please, everybody let´s try to do what´s best for RON PAUL! Forget the egos!
> 
> Best thing is that we build even bigger momentum for the next MB and we shouldn´t start from the zero this time!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
>  ?????
> 
> Telling people who are attending BTO about the vets day MB will hurt BTO ????


I agree starting from zero is pointless. Lets use our minds here. We are getting organized and must think about whats next? I also believe we must time it right. What about a Ron Paul Grassroots planning page on Facebook and invite all who are attending?

----------


## lucent

> Telling people who are attending BTO about the vets day MB will hurt BTO ????


Yes. If you announce a new product before you even release the old product, you will hurt the sales of the old product.

----------


## LibertyEsq

> Yes. If you announce a new product before you even release the old product, you will hurt the sales of the old product.


Yep, we should focus on getting everything ready behind the scenes for 11.11.11 while continuing to promote BTO

----------


## lucent

We need someone active to run the Facebook event, so he will be around to moderate it. I personally think the person who ran the BTO one should make the new one.




> Yep, we should focus on getting everything ready behind the scenes for 11.11.11 while continuing to promote BTO


You can start working behind the scenes by removing Nov 11 and Dec 16 from your signature.

----------


## mstrmac1

> Yep, we should focus on getting everything ready behind the scenes for 11.11.11 while continuing to promote BTO


YES! Your right. Lets just keep the planning in this thread or should we start a new one? We must time this perfect!

----------


## qwerty

> The problem with this is we don't want people to find out about the next one and then hold off some or all of their money until next time. We won't be starting out at zero next time because we have the email list from BTO.com We don't want to discourage donations away from the 19th.


I disagree with you on this...

First. I´m not sure have you seen a big moneybomb before ? but the proven fact is that people DON`T save their money when they see the MB blowing up like crazt...

Second. It´s to me like starting from zero if we only get 5.000 emails from this... We need to get the FB people also.

Third. I sometimes hate the way you tell me what should i do or shouldn´t(like it´s your way or nothing)...It´s very discouraging, you could be little more humble... If i sound rude, it´s cause of my bad english...

----------


## Sentinelrv

Yeah, we should work on the theme and have the website ready to promote once Oct 19th is over.

----------


## LibertyEsq

> We need someone active to run the Facebook event, so he will be around to moderate it. 
> 
> 
> 
> You can start working behind the scenes by removing Nov 11 and Dec 16 from your signature.


Nope, this is RPF, this IS behind the scenes and everyone on this site should know the dates

----------


## qwerty

> Yes. If you announce a new product before you even release the old product, you will hurt the sales of the old product.


I take that risk then...I DON`T WANT TO LOSE OVER 15.000 FACEBOOK PLEDGES FROM THE NEXT ONE!

and i see that you have never even seen a huge moneybomb before, so you don´t know the fact that people will throw everything they can in when it explodes...

----------


## lucent

> Nope, this is RPF, this IS behind the scenes and everyone on this site should know the dates


I don't think RPF qualifies as behind the scenes because of how many people are lurking.

----------


## lucent

> I take that risk then...I DON`T WANT TO LOSE OVER 15.000 FACEBOOK PLEDGES FROM THE NEXT ONE!
> 
> and i see that you have never even seen a huge moneybomb before, so you don´t know the fact that people will throw everything they can in when it explodes...


Uh, yes I have. I was quite active with the original November 5th one and the Tea Party one. I also remember the Veterans Day one flopping.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Sorry if I came off pushy. I just believe what Lucent posted below. If you distract people from their main goal (BTO) you will inevitably end up with less donations because there will be people who decide to wait, or maybe even people that still donate but decide not to give as much because they just found out that there is another money bomb next month.




> Yes. If you announce a new product before you even release the old product, you will hurt the sales of the old product.

----------


## lucent

Anyway, we need a much better theme than "Veterans Day". If your marketing and presentation sucks, your product will fail.

----------


## qwerty

> Uh, yes I have. I was quite active with the original November 5th one and the Tea Party one. I also remember the Veterans Day one flopping.


What was your nick back then ?

It´s all about GROWING the momentum...like the last time nov 5th + 4 dec 16th +6....


ONLY A TOTAL FOOL WOULD NOT USE THE BTO EVENT PAGE TO PROMOTE THE NEXT ONE! We could get a good kickstart with 15.00 pledges for the next one ...

Does the facebook event page disappear when the event is over ? I think so ?

I won´t let those FB pledges to disappear, so i ask people to start asking GAGE about the vets day mb or create own, but we can´t waste those resources!

----------


## qwerty

> Anyway, we need a much better theme than "Veterans Day". If your marketing and presentation sucks, your product will fail.


that´s something i TOTALLY AGREE!

WE NEED GAGE TO THIS THREAD!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Anyway, we need a much better theme than "Veterans Day". If your marketing and presentation sucks, your product will fail.


I agree. It sounds kind of boring to me at the moment.

----------


## LibertyEsq

11.11.11 is marketable, don't have to call it Veteran's Day MB

----------


## qwerty

> Sorry if I came off pushy. I just believe what Lucent posted below. If you distract people from their main goal (BTO) you will inevitably end up with less donations because there will be people who decide to wait, or maybe even people that still donate but decide not to give as much because they just found out that there is another money bomb next month.


i see your point but...

I don´t want us too see waste those soon 15.000 pledges on fb, i want transfer those to the next one!!! IMAGINE the momentum if we get a kickstart with 15.000 pledges for the next one on fb. How we do that if we don´t advertise the next one ?

----------


## qwerty

> 11.11.11 is marketable, don't have to call it Veteran's Day MB


i think it can be related to veterans & troops but we need better slogan...

----------


## Oddone

Thats what I said when they started talking about Veterans Day... Not against our troops as the Neo-cons would say, but we need something that makes people want to jump up and fight back! To donate! People like to be rallied...

Edit: Stop killing our Troops day?  Something along those lines. IE Bring Our Troops HOME! would be a better theme, and since it is on Veterans day even BETTER!

----------


## lucent

I sent a domain name suggestion to dusman. Waiting for his reply.

----------


## Xelaetaks

I would advise against advertising for the next moneybomb on the BTO page.  You don't want to undermine BTO, the hype is building up, probably best to keep the energy on this one for now especially on the facebook page with almost 15,000 people!

----------


## Oddone

> I sent a domain name suggestion to dusman. Waiting for his reply.


What domain name?

----------


## qwerty

I can guarantee you that i have put so much of my time on this (my girlfriend is killin me) that i won´t let the allmost 15.000 facebook pledges to be wasted.

I hope we get everything sorted out soon for the next one... 


i wouldn´t like this to go to EGO FIGHT once again, we really have to see the top priority and that´s to build momentum to get Ron Paul elected and that means "waste no resources we have gained before"!

----------


## lucent

> What domain name?


I would rather not say on the forum as some domain squatter could pick it up.

----------


## Monique

I did meetup groups 441 through 459.  I tried to do 460 and my fourth meetup account was blocked.  So, I couldn't do that one too. I will try to do more tomorrow.

----------


## Oddone

> I would rather not say on the forum as some domain squatter could pick it up.


True.. What do yall think of the Bring Our Troops HOME! Theme? It could create very powerful videos and very powerful feelings. Or are you leaning towards 11.11.11?

----------


## lucent

> True.. What do yall think of the Bring Our Troops HOME! Theme? It could create very powerful videos and very powerful feelings. Or are you leaning towards 11.11.11?


No reason you couldn't do both if you wanted. You could do a theme of bringing the troops home or ending the wars and use 11.11.11.

----------


## Xelaetaks

Maybe advertisement could be good but all im saying is it may be best to keep most of the focus on BTO for now because it seems to be picking up, regardless the work is well appreciated!  The movement here is doing awesome. If everyone on the facebook page starts inviting their friends this could keep on picking up even more!  One week to go. :]

----------


## Oddone

> No reason you couldn't do both if you wanted. You could do a theme of bringing the troops home or ending the wars and use 11.11.11.


I see where you are going with that. I pose we continue along those lines and begin a discussion on planning for just that.   I'd like to hear some further opinions on this.

----------


## lucent

Hardest part is a domain. It has to be legible as a domain and it has to not be taken already.

----------


## qwerty

I hope everyone understands what´s the plan is to build the momentum...

FIRST. BTO MB

THEN BIGGER VETS DAY MB

THEN EVEN BIGGER TEA PARTY!

In order to do this we must USE the resources gained from the last one not lose them! 

let´s say we get +25.000 facebook pledges to this one, WHY WOULD WE NOT WANT THEM TO PLEDGE ON THE NEXT ONE ? please answer!

We would have pretty nice kickstart for the next moneybomb and lot of time to promote it too. We could get 50.000 pledges for the next one!


If you know better way to contact the people who have pledged on bto fb page than posting the events fb wall, please tell!


I really get the feeling that people who have not been all over for this from the beginning don´t understand how much work we have done for this and it would be so stupid to start from allmost zero again!

----------


## Oddone

Well then start promoting it towards the end of the day on Oct. 19th. plaster it all over Facebook and the BTO event page.

----------


## Monique

I totally disagree about promoting any other moneybomb on the BTO page.  I have already seen people say on many threads that they are trying to decide how to split up their donation dollars for all the moneybombs people have discussed for the rest of the year. That is what we DON'T want to have happen.  We need everyone to donate everything they can, every single dollar for the whole year to this one event.  We NEED media recognition.  If we get 6 million or more, we will get that.  If we get 2 million here, 2 million there they won't cover it.

Additionally, I was here last time around too.  I think you are forgetting qwerty that when we came up with the idea for the first moneybomb, no one had any idea there would be another.  We all gave all we had to the Nov. 5th mb.  Yes, it was exciting.  And yes, we all gave until it hurt.  But, we didn't split our money with the one on Dec. 15th because it didn't exist yet.  We didn't have people running around with several dates on their signature telling people to donate 5 times this year.  We can't afford to dilute this at all.  

Sentinel has done a spectacular job of getting people to work their butts off for this moneybomb.  Please, let's all stay focused on this.  If we don't do something incredible there might not be a next time.  You never know.  But, if we get 6 million or more, Ron will have a huge push.  Let's change the course of history!

----------


## Monique

One other thing....the campaign doesn't want us to make the later moneybombs bigger and bigger.  They need the money NOW.  Frankly, our money was not that useful to them on Dec. 15th.  They needed the money earlier for January ads.  Remember?  They even undermined our MB and tried to get another one in earlier.  It really destroyed our momentum, because I swear we were on track for a 20 million dollar day.  Instead, Trevor took our list and told people to donate on Nov. 30th or something like that.  Then the campaign did the same and told people the date for the mb had changed and to donate earlier.  They raised some...  I don't remember how much.  Point is, money sooner is much more valuable than money later.  

I don't know about you, but if I can afford to max out on this mb, then I better max out on one day.  If I only have 500 to give to Ron this year, I better give it on Oct. 19th.  All of it.  And not try to split it up.  I know I have finite resources.  I suspect others do also.  

Bottom line:  I am giving all I can for the year on Oct. 19th.  I am going to charge all I was going to give for the whole year to my credit card.  I will pay it off for the rest of the year.  I won't have one more penny to give to another moneybomb.  This is it.  My whole wad is being blown right here.  I hope everyone does the same.  If so, we will have one hell of a day!!!!

----------


## MJU1983

Could be:  *11.11.11 - Liberty is #Winning*

----------


## qwerty

> I totally disagree about promoting any other moneybomb on the BTO page.  I have already seen people say on many threads that they are trying to decide how to split up their donation dollars for all the moneybombs people have discussed for the rest of the year. That is what we DON'T want to have happen.  We need everyone to donate everything they can, every single dollar for the whole year to this one event.  We NEED media recognition.  If we get 6 million or more, we will get that.  If we get 2 million here, 2 million there they won't cover it.
> 
> Additionally, I was here last time around too.  I think you are forgetting qwerty that when we came up with the idea for the first moneybomb, no one had any idea there would be another.  We all gave all we had to the Nov. 5th mb.  Yes, it was exciting.  And yes, we all gave until it hurt.  But, we didn't split our money with the one on Dec. 15th because it didn't exist yet.  We didn't have people running around with several dates on their signature telling people to donate 5 times this year.  We can't afford to dilute this at all.  
> 
> Sentinel has done a spectacular job of getting people to work their butts off for this moneybomb.  Please, let's all stay focused on this.  If we don't do something incredible there might not be a next time.  You never know.  But, if we get 6 million or more, Ron will have a huge push.  Let's change the course of history!


First... I have worked allmost every day 3-14 (allmost a month in oct 19th) hours for this one and i won´t let the work go away! i can tell you that! 

second....like i said dec 16th got big cause of the momentum gained from nov 5th! AND WE GOT MUCH BIGGER E-MAIL LIST FROM NOV 5th! So if we now throw away the fb pledges it would be same as we would have thrown half of the e-mails away back then! now we have ONLY 5.000 e-mail pledges and soon 25.000 FB pledges!

HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND THAT WE SHOULDN`T WASTE OUR RESOURCES GAINED!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I totally disagree about promoting any other moneybomb on the BTO page.  I have already seen people say on many threads that they are trying to decide how to split up their donation dollars for all the moneybombs people have discussed for the rest of the year. That is what we DON'T want to have happen.  We need everyone to donate everything they can, every single dollar for the whole year to this one event.  We NEED media recognition.  If we get 6 million or more, we will get that.  If we get 2 million here, 2 million there they won't cover it.
> 
> Additionally, I was here last time around too.  I think you are forgetting qwerty that when we came up with the idea for the first moneybomb, no one had any idea there would be another.  We all gave all we had to the Nov. 5th mb.  Yes, it was exciting.  And yes, we all gave until it hurt.  But, we didn't split our money with the one on Dec. 15th because it didn't exist yet.  We didn't have people running around with several dates on their signature telling people to donate 5 times this year.  We can't afford to dilute this at all.  
> 
> Sentinel has done a spectacular job of getting people to work their butts off for this moneybomb.  Please, let's all stay focused on this.  If we don't do something incredible there might not be a next time.  You never know.  But, if we get 6 million or more, Ron will have a huge push.  Let's change the course of history!


I agree fully with this. Plus, I think people are missing the fact that after a $6,000,000 day, ALL Ron Paul supporters will be charged up because of our accomplishment. They'll be much more energized and receptive for 11/11/11. What we had to do with BTO is comparable to recharging a dead battery. We were all burnt out. With a huge success on the 19th, 11/11/11 will take off much faster than BTO did. The battery is already charged up because of our efforts with BTO.

----------


## qwerty

> I agree fully with this. Plus, I think people are missing the fact that after a $6,000,000 day, ALL Ron Paul supporters will be charged up because of our accomplishment. They'll be much more energized and receptive for 11/11/11. What we had to do with BTO is comparable to recharging a dead battery. We were all burnt out. With a huge success on the 19th, 11/11/11 will take off much faster than BTO did. The battery is already charged up because of our efforts with BTO.


You totally ignore the fact that back then we gained MUCH more e-mail pledges!!! 

IT HELPED TO CREATE THE MOMENTUM FOR NEXT!

if we get total 30.000 pledges for this and we throw 25.000 fb pledges away, we throw 5/6 our recourses away...Great plan!

I won´t let that happen i have done so much for this! THAT`S FOR SURE! HATE ME OR LOVE ME!

----------


## lucent

> First... I have worked allmost every day 3-14 (allmost a month in oct 19th) hours for this one and i won´t let the work go away! i can tell you that! 
> 
> second....like i said dec 16th got big cause of the momentum gained from nov 5th! AND WE GOT MUCH BIGGER E-MAIL LIST FROM NOV 5th! So if we now throw away the fb pledges it would be same as we would have thrown half of the e-mails away back then! now we have ONLY 5.000 e-mail pledges and soon 25.000 FB pledges!
> 
> HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND THAT WE SHOULDN`T WASTE OUR RESOURCES GAINED!


Facebook events don't disappear after the event, so why would we be throwing them away?

----------


## qwerty

> Facebook events don't disappear after the event, so why would we be throwing them away?


Ok, that´s new for me BUT will the people visit there after event...

like i said, if someone has a good plan to contact them i am ALL FOR IT! i´m not for wasting those pledges...





I would like to see the proof that people sat on their money on dec 16th in last campaign when they saw the total moneybomb explosion ?

That didn´t happen then and i will not happen this time either.

----------


## lucent

> Ok, that´s new for me BUT will the people visit there after event...
> 
> like i said, if someone has a good plan to contact them i am ALL FOR IT! i´m not for wasting those pledges...


They won't need to. We can just invite them to the next one.

----------


## qwerty

> They won't need to. We can just invite them to the next one.


You can only invite friends ?

so we need to first use our energy to do the same what has allready been done...

----------


## Sentinelrv

> They won't need to. We can just invite them to the next one.


I don't think it's possible to invite people to another event using the BTO even page.

----------


## lucent

> I don't think it's possible to invite people to another event using the BTO even page.


It will have to be manually.

----------


## Oddone

Sounds like we need a Facebook account that all those people could friend. Then use it for event invites. As we go along have more and more people friend it. I have no idea if it would work, or if all those attending and maybe attending would accept the friend invite. Maybe do so with a small message explaining what it is for.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I would like to see the proof that people sat on their money on dec 16th in last campaign when they saw the total moneybomb explosion ?
> 
> That didn´t happen then and i will not happen this time either.


You can't see the proof. That's like the broken window fallacy. It's impossible to know what that money would have been spent on if it hadn't been redirected.

----------


## Oddone

> It will have to be manually.


How? Can the event Admin send invites to people who are on their old events? If not you would have to be that persons friend. I know I can't invite people I'm not friends with.

----------


## lucent

> Sounds like we need a Facebook account that all those people could friend. Then use it for event invites. As we go along have more and more people friend it. I have no idea if it would work, or if all those attending and maybe attending would accept the friend invite. Maybe do so with a small message explaining what it is for.


We do need this. Want to volunteer to create it and then start inviting all Ron Paul supporters you find?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> It will have to be manually.


We would need to figure out how to open up the entire list of people attending/invited. As of right now, it restricts you to opening up four pages. Also, Facebook limits the amount of messages you can send out. It will block your account for spamming.

----------


## Oddone

> We do need this. Want to volunteer to create it and then start inviting all Ron Paul supporters you find?


Sure, I could handle that - If possible I'd like to find a couple people who would also have access to the account. We need an E-mail for the account etc. Any volunteers to help me out on this?

----------


## qwerty

> You can't see the proof. That's like the broken window fallacy. It's impossible to know what that money would have been spent on if it hadn't been redirected.


True, but i really don´t believe it.

Remember who were are, remember what Hillary said! 

I bet that people will give everything they can for BTO, cause they are ANGRY!


i hope everyone understands my point... 

I just want that we use the resources we allready have, let´s think the best way ? 

What about starting to post about the next moneybomb on the oct 19th to the bto fb wall ? and put a ad up on the bto page also ?

And after oct 19th bto domain should go the the next moneybomb ?

----------


## lucent

> We would need to figure out how to open up the entire list of people attending/invited. As of right now, it restricts you to opening up four pages. Also, Facebook limits the amount of messages you can send out. It will block your account for spamming.


There's not much we can do about the restrictions. Facebook sucks. It always has.

----------


## qwerty

international supporters FB is blacked out now! 

http://www.facebook.com/International.RonPaul.Fans

----------


## Oddone

Looking into a Gmail account for the E-mail and seeing which names are available. Any objections to G-mail?

----------


## Monique

qwerty, you are misremembering history.  Sure, we did great on the Dec. 15th moneybomb, but one of the reasons was that the Nov. 5th moneybomb was the first and only moneybomb there was.  We all gave all we could.   Then Ron got lots of attention from the media and he was doing well in the debates.  So the second moneybomb drew on new people.  Sure, some people recharged their bank accounts after the first one, but many didn't.  If you had been two dates at once, the first one never would have done as well.  

I guarantee you if you mention another day on the bto wall people will hold back some money from this one to give to the next one.  It is human nature.  People want to please and they want to give to all the events we have.  But, it won't be a good thing if they save some for the next time.  That would be disastrous.   

Give all you can for the year to this moneybomb.  Then, let the power of the media bring in a whole new group to Ron Paul and they can support the next moneybomb.

----------


## lucent

> Looking into a Gmail account for the E-mail and seeing which names are available. Any objections to G-mail?


I wouldn't give anyone else access to the email.

----------


## Crotale

The best way to keep people from the event page is to encourage them to pledge on the main - www.blackthisout.com - site.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Check out the new graph posted on Facebook...

----------


## Oddone

New E-mail is RonPaulEvents@gmail.com - I'll take it from there and head over to Facebook.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> The best way to keep people from the event page is to encourage them to pledge on the main - www.blackthisout.com - site.


I agree and I was about to post this. We need as many people as possible linking to the official website so that we can collect emails. We still have time left to build a larger email list.

----------


## qwerty

> qwerty, you are misremembering history.  Sure, we did great on the Dec. 15th moneybomb, but one of the reasons was that the Nov. 5th moneybomb was the first and only moneybomb there was.  We all gave all we could.   Then Ron got lots of attention from the media and he was doing well in the debates.  So the second moneybomb drew on new people.  Sure, some people recharged their bank accounts after the first one, but many didn't.  If you had been two dates at once, the first one never would have done as well.  
> 
> I guarantee you if you mention another day on the bto wall people will hold back some money from this one to give to the next one.  It is human nature.  People want to please and they want to give to all the events we have.  But, it won't be a good thing if they save some for the next time.  That would be disastrous.   
> 
> Give all you can for the year to this moneybomb.  Then, let the power of the media bring in a whole new group to Ron Paul and they can support the next moneybomb.


Again you ignore the fact about the e-mail pledges...Nov 5th is small to what we want know and we want BTO to be BIG but we want next one to be BIGGER! That´s what campaigning is all about gaining more momentum. BTO money is just a start to get more donations, bto money will not be enough that´s for sure...

AND the last campaign was not succesfull...we need to get more this time...

I really want to hear your opinion on the facebook pledges. Should we waste those and if yes, then why ? If not what´s your plan to contact them ?

why you are talking to me like that, i bet i have given much more time than you(i get a feeling that you say that i´m against BTO somehow) ... 



Everybody be productive and think how we can get a good kickstart for the next one with 25.000 pledges on fb from day one! 

Maybe we start promoting the next one on OCT 19th on bto fb wall and on bto page ?

----------


## qwerty

> The best way to keep people from the event page is to encourage them to pledge on the main - www.blackthisout.com - site.


agree!
only problem is that many people don´t want to give their e-mail address... 

It would be easy if we would get everyones e-mails...

----------


## qwerty

> New E-mail is RonPaulEvents@gmail.com - I'll take it from there and head over to Facebook.


you are going to make a huge friendlist for that account ? 

That´s great idea if it works!

----------


## Oddone

> you are going to make a huge friendlist for that account ? 
> 
> That´s great idea if it works!


Thats the idea - Find as many Liberty minded people and anyone who attended a money bomb this one and past ones. Send them all Friend invites with a message explaining what it is for. I am in the process of setting up the Facebook account, getting pictures and stuff for it before I do any invites. If anyone has any suggestions for what I could add please let me know! Right now we attended The Mises Academy for College! Got a long ways to go!

----------


## qwerty

> Dusman, do you know who runs that Veteran's Day Facebook Event yet? If they're not communicating with us, we may need to ignore it and make our own.


How long we wait is the question ? 

I am all for working together but we have not much time to waste...

and i would love to see little bit better site, http://www.vetsforpaul.com/

dusman has done so incredible job with the bto site that it would be so stupid to waste those resources either!

----------


## lucent

> Thats the idea - Find as many Liberty minded people and anyone who attended a money bomb this one and past ones. Send them all Friend invites with a message explaining what it is for. I am in the process of setting up the Facebook account, getting pictures and stuff for it before I do any invites. If anyone has any suggestions for what I could add please let me know! Right now we attended The Mises Academy for College! Got a long ways to go!


I am not that familiar on the limitations of Facebook. Is there a limit to how many you can invite per day?

----------


## Oddone

> I am not that familiar on the limitations of Facebook. Is there a limit to how many you can invite per day?


Good question! I have no idea, we will find out. I will google that and find out.

Edit: Not fidning anything that says exactly how many. - My problem now is changing the Accounts name. It won't accept the word Ron Paul Events. Any idea for a name? It accepts Ron Paul though. Once I find one it can take 24 hours to change.

----------


## Monique

I sure hope you are giving more time to this than me qwerty.  I started promoting this when we had 17 people attending.  and I work about 15 hours a day on it.  I am rarely on here, I mostly spend my time promoting this.   It would be fantastic if you are putting me to shame.  All the help we get the better.

You are changing the argument...I am not saying to waste anything.  I am saying that you have to do one thing at a time.  If you tell others about any other moneybomb now, they will hold back some money for the next one...do you disagree?  If so, what is the point in that?  If you don't agree, then all I can is you don't know people.  So, to me, the issue is do you tell people now that we have several moneybombs planned for the rest of the year, or do you focus on this one.  I say focus on this one.

If there is some way to tell people AFTER this event about the next one...ok.  Sure.  I have no problem with that.  But, don't do it right away.  I know a bunch of us were pretty upset last time that we weren't thanked at all after we gave so much the first time.  Instead, the campaign and Trevor hit us up right away for more money.  It was like saying...yeah, thanks, whatever, now give us MORE MORE MORE.  It came across as pretty greedy to some folks.  

However, I know that campaigns do that people all the time, so I guess it works.  And whatever it takes to get Ron elected I am all for.

But, please don't destroy all the bloody work we have been doing for weeks on this.  Please.  That's all I ask.  And if you try to promote another moneybomb at the same time it WILL dilute this one.  It has to.  By definition.  You are asking people to give twice in 3 weeks.  How can they do that?   If they are rich as midas then they will donate the max on Oct. 19th and by law they won't be able to give any more...and if they are poor they will have given all they had on Oct. 19th and they can't afford to give any more money 3 weeks later.  Unless, you are asking them to give a little here and a little there...then they can do what you are asking...and again..that would be disastrous.  We need them to give it all on Oct. 19th.  

Now...if they give all they have because they are only focusing on one moneybomb then perhaps, just maybe, if the media really reports on it, they might get excited and spend a little more on the next one....money they don't have, but will spend anyway....(that is what happened last time, do you remember?)  But, the only way you can have a successful next one is if this is the ONLY one they know about and are focused on.

----------


## lucent

> Good question! I have no idea, we will find out. I will google that and find out.


If you don't have a name set yet, I would suggest Ron Paul Network.

----------


## Oddone

> If you don't have a name set yet, I would suggest Ron Paul Network.


Ha! Thats what I just added to my last post. I'll give it a try.. It didn't like the word events.

Edit: Network is a no go.

----------


## lucent

> Ha! Thats what I just added to my last post. I'll give it a try.. It didn't like the word events.
> 
> Edit: Network is a no go.


Net? Web? Nexus? Connect?

----------


## Monique

Ron Paul happenings, ron paul stuff, ron paul dates, ron paul actions, action Ron Paul, Ron Paul stuff to do.

----------


## Oddone

Anything that I guess they don't view as a persons name gets auto-rejected. We can't just put Ron Paul... Hrmm..

----------


## unknown

Focus!!!  Use the Jedi mind trick, we gotta break $6 mil!

----------


## doctor jones

I'm working on a Black This Out promo / Webster Hall / NYC visit video. Hopefully will have out in the next day or so.

----------


## qwerty

> I sure hope you are giving more time to this than me qwerty. I started promoting this when we had 17 people attending. and I work about 15 hours a day on it. I am rarely on here, I mostly spend my time promoting this. It would be fantastic if you are putting me to shame. All the help we get the better.


LOL...If you really do 15 hours a day every day i can´t do it, i have to work and have hobbies&girlfriend&friend also...It´s also what you do and how succesfull it is. 

And btw i started the first "if you want 6 million for bto-topic in the forums... 

But i´m not here to tell how much i do for this, i just hoped that you would be little bit more respectfull.




> You are changing the argument...I am not saying to waste anything. I am saying that you have to do one thing at a time. If you tell others about any other moneybomb now, they will hold back some money for the next one...do you disagree? If so, what is the point in that? If you don't agree, then all I can is you don't know people. So, to me, the issue is do you tell people now that we have several moneybombs planned for the rest of the year, or do you focus on this one. I say focus on this one.


no i am not...my point has all the time been that "don´t waste resources"... When a huge moneybomb explodes Ron Paul supporter will throw in money until it hurts that´s for sure. WE WILL SEE THAT ON OCT 19TH!

Why you want to repeat the same strategy than last time ? i don´t get it...we don´t want one big, we want 3 big ones and getting them bigger than earlier that´s the way to create momentum. you want 6 million and i want 20 or more... 




> If there is some way to tell people AFTER this event about the next one...ok. Sure. I have no problem with that. But, don't do it right away. I know a bunch of us were pretty upset last time that we weren't thanked at all after we gave so much the first time. Instead, the campaign and Trevor hit us up right away for more money. It was like saying...yeah, thanks, whatever, now give us MORE MORE MORE. It came across as pretty greedy to some folks.


Ron Paul thanks everytime.

I say we should start promoting the next one on oct 19th. i know i will do that...Love me or hate me and want the next one be bigger than bto.




> However, I know that campaigns do that people all the time, so I guess it works. And whatever it takes to get Ron elected I am all for.


DOUG WEAD SAID IT! WE NEED MONEY MONEY AND MONEY!

I´M TRYING TO SAY THAT IF WE USE THE RESOURCES GOT FROM BTO WE COULD DOUBLE THE AMOUNT OF PLEDGES FOR VET DAY AND TRIPLE TO TEA PARTY! 

THE GOAL IS TO GET RON PAUL ELECTED!




> But, please don't destroy all the bloody work we have been doing for weeks on this. Please. That's all I ask. And if you try to promote another moneybomb at the same time it WILL dilute this one. It has to. By definition. You are asking people to give twice in 3 weeks. How can they do that? If they are rich as midas then they will donate the max on Oct. 19th and by law they won't be able to give any more...and if they are poor they will have given all they had on Oct. 19th and they can't afford to give any more money 3 weeks later. Unless, you are asking them to give a little here and a little there...then they can do what you are asking...and again..that would be disastrous. We need them to give it all on Oct. 19th.


destroy ?  YOU ARE TOTALLY RUDE!

how do i explain this to you! 

we have had 100.000 donors so far and we had over million votes last time. There´s potential TO GET NEW DONORS!!!!!!

we are not going to get all of those to donate for BTO sad but true. but we can build even bigger momentum for next one and get more people involved and new donors...




> Now...if they give all they have because they are only focusing on one moneybomb then perhaps, just maybe, if the media really reports on it, they might get excited and spend a little more on the next one....money they don't have, but will spend anyway....(that is what happened last time, do you remember?) But, the only way you can have a successful next one is if this is the ONLY one they know about and are focused on.


You sure don´t understand the point of building momentum... 6 millions is not ENOUGH, WE NEED MORE! WE NEED MORE THAT BTO WILL GIVE US! 10 million was NOT ENOUGH LAST TIME (NOV 5th & DEC 16th)!

hope you understand that before it´s too late...

----------


## lucent

> Anything that I guess they don't view as a persons name gets auto-rejected. We can't just put Ron Paul... Hrmm..


Shorten it to RP? Revolution?

So Revolution Network?

----------


## Oddone

> Shorten it to RP? Revolution?
> 
> So Revolution Network?


Can't use The word Revolution either. Has to be a real name.. Go figure, as they are meant for people. Hmmm... Still thinking on this problem..

----------


## Oddone

Hate to double post but Bump! Got it to Accept Ron PaulEvents So the last name is PaulEvents combined with no space. Hope that will do, not ideal but..

Edit: Now for Birthday.. Should it be Ron Pauls Birthday or a special date in 2007 like the day he announced he was running?

----------


## lucent

> Hate to double post but Bump! Got it to Accept Ron PaulEvents So the last name is PaulEvents combined with no space. Hope that will do, not ideal but..
> 
> Edit: Now for Birthday.. Should it be Ron Pauls Birthday or a special date in 2007 like the day he announced he was running?


Wouldn't RonPaul Events or RonPaul Network been better?

----------


## Oddone

> Wouldn't RonPaul Events or RonPaul Network been better?


Like I said earlier. It will not accept those words as a name. The format is First name Middle Name Last name. When you have just the word Events or Network alone in any of the fields it wont accept it. Also if there is a space between say the word Paul and Network it will not accept it. Ideally yes, either one of those would have been better if it was possible. I tried many variations before finding this one.

----------


## Sentinelrv

This is the last thing I'm going to say on this before I go to bed, because I'm starting to find it ridiculous. The only thing that can be achieved from promoting 11/11/11 on the 19th is dilution of the resources (Money) we have built up for BTO. What Monique is trying to explain to you is that by doing this, you will be helping to transfer money away from BTO and instead to 11/11/11. Yes, we want 11/11/11 to be even bigger, but we don't want to accomplish that by taking money away from BTO. The campaign needs all this money NOW. If you go ahead and promote the next money bomb on the 19th, you WILL dilute BTO by transferring money to 11/11/11. The campaign will receive even less money on the 19th because of your promotion of a separate money bomb.

As far as we know, there is nothing we can do to carry the attendees from this event into the next one, because we can't send out messages to them. If we could send out messages to everybody on the Facebook Event like we could with all the emails we've collected on the website then that would be good, but it's impossible to do. You don't make up for that by drawing people away from BTO by promoting another event. It's completely counter-productive. It will only hurt our progress because it would be transferring money from this event to the next. I can't break this down any further. If you promote 11/11/11 on the 19th, you WILL take money away from BTO's total.

You can do as you wish, but we're just trying to warn you what will happen if you do this. In my opinion, your time would be better spent getting as many people to pledge their email address at the main website as possible. That's the best way to transfer resources to the next money bomb, not diluting our current resources for BTO.

----------


## Oddone

> As far as we know, there is nothing we can do to carry the attendees from this event into the next one, because we can't send out messages to them. If we could send out messages to everybody on the Facebook Event like we could with all the emails we've collected on the website then that would be good, but it's impossible to do.


Thats actually what I am working on right now, I have created a Facebook account just for this. All I need now are some writers who might want to help me put together a short and well written message for when I send out Friend request. The Facebook account will be used to collect as many friends as possible, that have attended previousMoney Bomb events  and to this Money bomb event.

----------


## qwerty

> This is the last thing I'm going to say on this before I go to bed, because I'm starting to find it ridiculous. The only thing that can be achieved from promoting 11/11/11 on the 19th is dilution of the resources (Money) we have built up for BTO. What Monique is trying to explain to you is that by doing this, you will be helping to transfer money away from BTO and instead to 11/11/11. Yes, we want 11/11/11 to be even bigger, but we don't want to accomplish that by taking money away from BTO. The campaign needs all this money NOW. If you go ahead and promote the next money bomb on the 19th, you WILL dilute BTO by transferring money to 11/11/11. The campaign will receive even less money on the 19th because of your promotion of a separate money bomb.
> 
> As far as we know, there is nothing we can do to carry the attendees from this event into the next one, because we can't send out messages to them. If we could send out messages to everybody on the Facebook Event like we could with all the emails we've collected on the website then that would be good, but it's impossible to do. You don't make up for that by drawing people away from BTO by promoting another event. It's completely counter-productive. It will help to destroy our progress because it is transferring money from this event to the next. I can't break this down any further. If you promote 11/11/11 on the 19th, you WILL take money away from the BTO's total. You can do as you wish, but we're just trying to warn you what will happen if you do this.


You´re ridiculous if you think that 6 million is enough! that´s for sure! 

We can start promoting the next one on oct 19th on fb wall and on the site bto site.

Sad you don´t understand the point but i really don´t care, cause i will prove the point for you. That´s for sure... Let´s see it on 11/11! 

biggest goal is to get Ron Paul elected and BTO is not enough to do that...That´s for sure! Dec 16th & Nov 5th didn´t do it!

----------


## Sentinelrv

I didn't say $6 mil is enough. It's not. We do need bigger money bombs in the future, but the point you're not understanding is that you don't get bigger money bombs in the future by diluting the ones we're working on right now. You'd only be working to transfer the wealth from one money bomb to the next. There is nothing to be gained from doing that except leaving the campaign with less money on the 19th.

----------


## qwerty

> How do I send a message to my event guest list?
> To message the event guest list, go to the event’s main page and click "Message All Guests" beneath the event photo. You will be able to send a message to all guests, or to different groups of guests based on RSVP status.
> 
> Please note that you can only message all guests if the total number of guests who are attending, maybe attending, or who have not yet replied does not exceed 5,000. Also, if an event is hosted by a Page, the Page admin will not see the option to send a message to event guests.



http://www.facebook.com/help?page=829

----------


## qwerty

> I didn't say $6 mil is enough. It's not. We do need bigger money bombs in the future, but the point you're not understanding is that you don't get bigger money bombs in the future by diluting the ones we're working on right now. You'd only be working to transfer the wealth from one money bomb to the next. There is nothing to be gained from doing that except leaving the campaign with less money on the 19th.


If WON`T dilute if we find a good way to do it! If we start late on oct 19th telling about the next one most have donated for example ? 

i am open for conversation about the method but i´m not open to the idea that we lose those people...

----------


## JustinL

I think you should wait until the next day atleast before any mention of another money bomb. Specifically I think perhaps you could use the daily graph of donations to verify that the donations have tapered off and the donating momentum is gone from the money bomb.  As it can carry some into the next day and even if it doesn't count towards the '24 hour' count, it's still very good to have. I think as far as donations go people need to donate to this one like no other money bomb exists.

Once we do start promoting the next one I agree we should use what resources we've acquired to build more momentum. I think we should take the approach in using the people we got already to build the momentum -- "Thank you so much for giving all you could for the Black This Out money bomb. We know you've given what you can and now to help Ron Paul further you can give of yourself and help us bring more people to the cause of liberty and urge anyone you know who didn't make this bomb to be sure to make the next one on 11/11/11" Work to get new people into the fold instead of trying to repeatedly tap the same people. Of course we're going to get people that may then be able to give some more to the next, but I think with the people we got already the focus should be on spreading the message even wider. Which is what it's really about as all the money is about spreading the message and we can use the money bombs as not just a way to garner money, but to spread the message itself to get new voters to the cause. I think we've done that with this one some and we should aim to do it even more. A duel strategy of getting more money and wider support.

----------


## JustinL

Glitched and double posted. Delete this one if you want.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> If WON`T dilute if we find a good way to do it! If we start late on oct 19th telling about the next one most have donated for example ?


Even if we were to wait until the end of the night to do it, the people coming onto the page that are donating late will see the updates you made about the next money bomb and decide to hold back part of their money from the 19th and save it for for the next money bomb in an attempt to spread their money out. That is money that they would have given to the campaign had they not seen your post about 11/11/11. In the end, it only transfers money from one date to the next.




> i am open for conversation about the method but i´m not open to the idea that we lose those peop...


You are not losing people, because they are coming to the page to donate as much money as they can. You are however losing money on the 19th when they decide not to give as much as they can because they saw from your post that there was another money bomb next month. There's no way you can get around this. Anybody that finds out about 11/11/11 on the 19th will have more of a chance of saving part of their money for the next one. The only thing we can do to ensure the maximum amount goes to BTO is to hold off 11/11/11 advertising until the 19th is completely over.

----------


## JustinL

I saw the idea of for the day of ticker filling up using a picture that is slowly revealed. This I think is a good idea. The picture proposed was just a picture of Ron Paul. I wanted to add the idea that perhaps instead of slowly revealing the whole picture have everything but Ron Paul in the picture shown and slowly reveal Ron Paul. As though through our efforts we are slowly fighting against the black out and revealing Paul to the world. And also consider using a picture with other candidates where he's the only one not shown to represent the bias against him. And then if the goal is exceeded perhaps have him start to fill in colored or something to show we're pushing him even further into the light.

If we go beyond the goal we could then start adding color to him or some sort of illumination or something. This would be in addition to having a monetary ticker on the side. I think it might help push people to reveal him faster and faster by donating more. Positive reward when donating makes people feel better about it which is good and anything that motivates people to do more is good as well.

----------


## Sentinelrv

And like I said, all we can do to maintain our current resources is to get as many people to pledge at the main website as possible. That is the only way to transfer resources from BTO to 11/11/11 without diluting the money that will come in on the 19th. We will have the email addresses available to contact these people. If somebody comes up with a better way to draw people out of the Facebook Event then that's great. Until then, I think our focus should be on collecting email addresses. Email addresses are our best resources here.

----------


## Eric21ND

Wait till the 19th is over to promote the next money bomb.  Certainly have a pledge website, videos, pictures, banners, etc ready to go on the 20th though!

People get confused enough the way it is with this money bomb and saying "wish I could make it", not even knowing its an online event for mass donations.  Let this one sink in for a while.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Thats actually what I am working on right now, I have created a Facebook account just for this. All I need now are some writers who might want to help me put together a short and well written message for when I send out Friend request. The Facebook account will be used to collect as many friends as possible, that have attended previousMoney Bomb events  and to this Money bomb event.


How exactly can you do this though? Like I said, Facebook won't show you a complete list of everybody who is currently attending the event. How will you get a full list so that you can friend them?

----------


## Oddone

> How exactly can you do this though? Like I said, Facebook won't show you a complete list of everybody who is currently attending the event. How will you get a full list so that you can friend them?


Good question.. Guess we will just have to see. The list changes all the time, and I see different people on it all the time. Hopefully I can grab a new person when one pops up thats not already a friend. Outside that, until i start the process I am not sure. But it is better than doing nothing. Right now I have the page setup for Black this out. I can send you a friend invite on Facebook if you like, just message me your E-mail or name.

Edit: Nevermind saw your link your Signature.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Also, is it a regular profile or a fan page? Regular profiles I think can only hold a limited amount of friends (Not sure how many) where fan pages are unlimited.

----------


## Oddone

> Also, is it a regular profile or a fan page? Regular profiles I think can only hold a limited amount of friends (Not sure how many) where fan pages are unlimited.


Well crap.. 5000 limit.. Nothing ever goes right. Now the question is, can Fan Pages send out messages or invite people to events?

Edit: Google says Fan Pages can not invite people to events, they can only send out Updates. /sigh

----------


## Sentinelrv

Maybe we could do something with these links?

http://www.facebook.com/ajax/browser...ding&start=100
http://www.facebook.com/ajax/browser...ding&start=200
http://www.facebook.com/ajax/browser...ding&start=300
http://www.facebook.com/ajax/browser...ding&start=400

If you click "See All" next to "Attending" a popup box will show up with a list of 100 people attending the event. Every time you hit the "See More" link, the popup box expands by 100 more people. It will only expand four times though, revealing a total of 500 people. The links posted above are the "See More" links. At the end of each link it shows the number it will expand to. Maybe there is a way to change the number in the link to reveal all attendees. Dusman would have to help us on this, because I have no idea how it would work.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Well crap.. 5000 limit.. Nothing ever goes right. Now the question is, can Fan Pages send out messages or invite people to events?
> 
> Edit: Google says Fan Pages can not invite people to events, they can only send out Updates. /sigh


Maybe you can just make multiple accounts to do this.

----------


## Oddone

> Maybe you can just make multiple accounts to do this.


That is possible! A lot to juggle, but lets see how the first friends list goes. If we max out fast then I will go ahead and plan multiple accounts to expand. Now we need to come up with the message we want to send with every Friend Request.

 I need to be getting to bed soon, so if anyone with some writing skills wants to give it a whirl. It needs to be short, let them know what we are about IE. gathering supporters, so we can make them aware of events and money bombs etc. Something that makes them want to accept the invite to be friends! Also anyone with any ideas for the Account, such as what I should have up, videos, pictures anything please share. I'll be adding more over the next few days, then I will start the invites.

Edit: Also for now if anyone wants to friend the account Search for Ron PaulEvents or Ronpaulevents@gmail.com - One of those should bring the account up. Send it an invite and I'll accept when I wake up/have time.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I'm also going to bed. If Dusman comes online, see if he can look at those links to see if there's any way to expand the attending list past 500 people.

----------


## Birdlady

No other money bombs should be promoted until the 20th. If behind the scenes all of you want to get another website designed, that is really a good idea. However In the last hours of the 19th we want to be pushing people to donate that night to get the most donations possible. Why in the world would be tell people about a new one coming up? This makes zero sense...




> if we get total 30.000 pledges for this and we throw 25.000 fb pledges away, we throw 5/6 our recourses away...Great plan!
> 
> I won´t let that happen i have done so much for this! THAT`S FOR SURE! HATE ME OR LOVE ME!





> If WON`T dilute if we find a good way to do it! If we start late on oct 19th telling about the next one most have donated for example ?
> 
> i am open for conversation about the method but i´m not open to the idea that we lose those people...


Qwerty, 
I do find it a bit ironic that you were the one pushing to get FB pledges a few weeks back. You were freaking out in this thread because Dusman didn't want to push the FB event on his website... We tried to explain to you that for future moneybombs, FB doesn't help to create a base of people. Perhaps you now understand what we were saying and that's why it's so important to build a list rather than get ppl to attend an FB event. 

I personally think we need to get away from FB as the main source of where people go to pledge. Why do the same thing over and over again here? WHy waste our time every single money bomb and have to be like bot spammers. It seems like a waste of time to me to have to do this every single MB. There is no way to transfer all of these people into the next money bomb. That is the cold hard facts. I am willing to bet that a lot of people who are attending, don't ever check the actual FB page for the event. Links in there are likely only seen by the really hardcore supporters.

I don't want to start a fight, but I am just confused by your actions and the way you come off towards other fellow supporters at times. We tried to tell you that FB is a bad idea because you can't gather email data, but you were very resistant and rude when this was brought up.

----------


## lucent

Birdlady, I completely agree. Facebook sucks, but there are a lot Ron Paul supporters on there which is mostly where the large amount of attendants are coming from. Right now the pledge is the most prominent thing on the website.

Anyone have any experience with Google+?

----------


## qwerty

Really this is the last posts from me for this topic(some people ARE SO ANNOYING!)... This has become non-productive topic where few dictate what should be done and what should not. That stops the productivity!




> Even if we were to wait until the end of the night to do it, the people coming onto the page that are donating late will see the updates you made about the next money bomb and decide to hold back part of their money from the 19th and save it for for the next money bomb in an attempt to spread their money out. That is money that they would have given to the campaign had they not seen your post about 11/11/11. In the end, it only transfers money from one date to the next.


With that logic we do we even have the moneybomb if we want campaign to have money allways as soon as possible ? We have big moneybombs, cause they don´t the ATTENTION!

With that logic we shouldn´t promote any MB after BTO 




> You are not losing people, because they are coming to the page to donate as much money as they can. You are however losing money on the 19th when they decide not to give as much as they can because they saw from your post that there was another money bomb next month. There's no way you can get around this. Anybody that finds out about 11/11/11 on the 19th will have more of a chance of saving part of their money for the next one. The only thing we can do to ensure the maximum amount goes to BTO is to hold off 11/11/11 advertising until the 19th is completely over.


If we get a 25.000 pledge kickstart for the next one i would guarantee we would get 25.000 new people donating who didn´t donate at bto simply cause we would have more people spreading the word than earlier. 

Feel free use your energy on doing the same work that was done before. i don´t.




> I do find it a bit ironic that you were the one pushing to get FB pledges a few weeks back. You were freaking out in this thread because Dusman didn't want to push the FB event on his website... We tried to explain to you that for future moneybombs, FB doesn't help to create a base of people. Perhaps you now understand what we were saying and that's why it's so important to build a list rather than get ppl to attend an FB event.


I find it little bit ironic that you don´t see who was right ? Where are we exploding, IN FACEBOOK!

When people here understand the fact that MOST OF THE PEOPLE DON`T WANT TO GIVE THEIR E-MAIL ADDRESS TO STRANGERS, SAD BUT TRUE!

Is it then better than those people won´t pledge anywhere ?



I am really really off from this topic cause all you do is IGNORE THE FACTS and this is getting personal. so bye bye.

My final quote for this topic and then i´m off to do whatever i want to! 




> "There's two ways to define winning. To win liberty, a lot of people need to be more involved. It isn't a numbers problem. We don't need 51%, and the majority will rule, we don't say a majority is all we need. Rather, we need a determined minority; they must be thought leaders, they have to be involved, they have to lead others, and they have to be in positions of teaching, in the media and in different places. We have lost that fight because Keynesianism and Interventionism and our foreign policy have been the prevailing attitude. So whatever you can do to change the prevailing attitude as a leader. You are a unique group, absolutely unique, because most people either don't pay attention or they pay attention at the last minute before an election. So your responsibility is much different. The burden is on individuals like you because once you've discovered what's going on, and are confident about it, you have a greater moral obligation. You are not capable of just dismissing it, you can't dismiss yourself from the importance of this. If you understand it, you have this obligation to spread this message."
> 
> *"People ask, 'What should I do?'"
> 
> "Do whatever you want. Do what you think is important. Everybody is an individual.*
> 
> The most important thing is the responsibility of yourself and to study and read, and understand it, and how to explain it and convert people. Then, make a decision. Being a participant in Campaign for Liberty is pretty important, and keeping that going, and getting more groups, and more organizations..."
> 
> "Our efforts, should, in order to win, what we have to do is continue campaigning for liberty and get more people to agree with us."
> ...



bye bye! I´m off from this topic to follow the advice of RON PAUL not the dictators in this topic! Wonder why we have only few people posting in this topic... feel free to have your little insider club to promote your egos, i guess...

----------


## Eric21ND

Both Facebook and the pledge of an email have their shortcomings.  Neither is perfect, so its best to co-promote both.  We will have a decent email list from the BTO event to build from so future money bombs will have a core base of support.  But co-promotion of both facebook events and a pledge site should continue.  You can always post on the facebook event page to get people to pledge on the website as well.  They don't compete, they compliment each other.  Great work on both guys!

----------


## lucent

According to this, you can send a message to all event guests.

https://www.facebook.com/help?page=829

How do I send a message to my event guest list?
To message the event guest list, go to the event’s main page and click "Message All Guests" beneath the event photo. You will be able to send a message to all guests, or to different groups of guests based on RSVP status.

Please note that you can only message all guests if the total number of guests who are attending, maybe attending, or who have not yet replied does not exceed 5,000. Also, if an event is hosted by a Page, the Page admin will not see the option to send a message to event guests.

----------


## lucent

All the people that were invited to the event needed friended as well.




> *How can I invite guests from a recent event to an upcoming event?*
> To invite guests from a recent event you attended to an upcoming event, follow the steps below:
> 
>     Create an event by going to the Events page and clicking "Create an Event" in the upper right corner.
>     When inviting friends to your event, select the "Filter Friends" menu.
>     Choose an event under the "Recent Events" heading.
>     From here, you can individually select friends or click "Select All" to invite all your friends who attended the recent event.

----------


## lucent

> Maybe we could do something with these links?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ajax/browser...ding&start=100
> http://www.facebook.com/ajax/browser...ding&start=200
> http://www.facebook.com/ajax/browser...ding&start=300
> http://www.facebook.com/ajax/browser...ding&start=400
> 
> If you click "See All" next to "Attending" a popup box will show up with a list of 100 people attending the event. Every time you hit the "See More" link, the popup box expands by 100 more people. It will only expand four times though, revealing a total of 500 people. The links posted above are the "See More" links. At the end of each link it shows the number it will expand to. Maybe there is a way to change the number in the link to reveal all attendees. Dusman would have to help us on this, because I have no idea how it would work.


Assuming we cannot simply contact them all, or see all the guests. Invite the first 500 and then delete them, and then the next 500, and so on.

----------


## InTradePro

> All the people that were invited to the event needed friended as well.


There is a daily limit for friend requests of around a hundred, plus you are limited to 5,000 friends anyhow.

----------


## JustinL

For Veteran's Day how about "Bring Them Home" Money Bomb. Support veterans by returning them to their families and sparing them from senseless and endless wars! The URL for it is currently not taken. Will also help to point out how only Paul is true to the idea of bringing them home.

----------


## lucent

> For Veteran's Day how about "Bring Them Home" Money Bomb. Support veterans by returning them to their families and sparing them from senseless and endless wars! The URL for it is currently not taken. Will also help to point out how only Paul is true to the idea of bringing them home.


It says the domain is taken when I search.

----------


## jordie

> True.. What do yall think of the Bring Our Troops HOME! Theme? It could create very powerful videos and very powerful feelings. Or are you leaning towards 11.11.11?


I like this.

But there will be a lot of confusion over 11/11/11. I know a bunch of other things planned for that day, but it's still a good date to use, people will remember it easily

----------


## eaglesfan48

> For Veteran's Day how about "Bring Them Home" Money Bomb. Support veterans by returning them to their families and sparing them from senseless and endless wars! The URL for it is currently not taken. Will also help to point out how only Paul is true to the idea of bringing them home.


I actually really like this. Though I'm not sure if its going to change at this point.

----------


## jordie

> Thats actually what I am working on right now, I have created a Facebook account just for this. All I need now are some writers who might want to help me put together a short and well written message for when I send out Friend request. The Facebook account will be used to collect as many friends as possible, that have attended previousMoney Bomb events  and to this Money bomb event.


Sorry to be a downer, but I really don't think this is going to work. Your account will set off triggers as a spammer (large number of friend requests and messages after signing up) also people might not like you messaging them and may report you as spam. If a number of people do report you, the accoutn will be reviewed and deemed as not a real person and they'll remove the account and all your hard work. Facebook doesn't want you being able to contact many people as once (hence why you're doing what you're doing because of their restrictions elsewhere) so they won't tolerate you trying to get around their restrictions.

----------


## jordie

> According to this, you can send a message to all event guests.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/help?page=829
> 
> How do I send a message to my event guest list?
> To message the event guest list, go to the events main page and click "Message All Guests" beneath the event photo. You will be able to send a message to all guests, or to different groups of guests based on RSVP status.
> 
> Please note that you can only message all guests if the total number of guests who are attending, maybe attending, or who have not yet replied does not exceed 5,000. Also, if an event is hosted by a Page, the Page admin will not see the option to send a message to event guests.


I think you didn't read the second part: 

Please note that you can only message all guests if the total number of guests who are attending, maybe attending, or who have not yet replied does not exceed *5,000*. Also, if an event is hosted by a Page, the Page admin will not see the option to send a message to event guests.

----------


## JustinL

> It says the domain is taken when I search.


Yeah I guess I didn't know what I was talking about ... It gave me a page not found. Which I now realize is not the same as an open/empty domain. Sorry. Perhaps there is a close variation we could use that would suffice.

Regardless of the exact words we use I like the theme of donating to help bring them home.

----------


## get_up_and_dance

Hammer of Truth and earsucker support this (since 10/9, sorry for the tardiness).

The ads have already clocked over 120K views, it will at least raise Paul's brand awareness.

_*fist bump*_

----------


## Steve-in-NY

off topic but...
...I really wish there was a way to get all those people to hit up the call from home program, either through the campaign or the pac or both:
http://phone.ronpaul2012.com 
http://volunteers.rp2012.org

Thats something we should work on focusing on soon as well.
Money gets the ads out, calling gets the votes out, yknow?

Sorry to off topic jump here but all I can think about is the 15,000 attending making 100 calls each and doing 1,500,000 calls and the size of the list we'd be accruing from that.
A man can dream I suppose.

Anyway, </topic hijack>

I dont think we should mention another moneybomb until the day after either, but I understand all points involved.
</2 cents>

thanks.

----------


## trey4sports

through 12.5 hours today we are +394.... we have to kick it up a notch if we want to keep breaking our record.

----------


## NickOdell

> through 12.5 hours today we are +394.... we have to kick it up a notch if we want to keep breaking our record.


Agreed. I'll see if I can get an update from http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul12 today.

----------


## dusman

> LOL...If you really do 15 hours a day every day i can´t do it, i have to work and have hobbies&girlfriend&friend also...It´s also what you do and how succesfull it is. 
> 
> And btw i started the first "if you want 6 million for bto-topic in the forums... 
> 
> But i´m not here to tell how much i do for this, i just hoped that you would be little bit more respectfull.
> 
> 
> 
> no i am not...my point has all the time been that "don´t waste resources"... When a huge moneybomb explodes Ron Paul supporter will throw in money until it hurts that´s for sure. WE WILL SEE THAT ON OCT 19TH!
> ...


Please wait until the 19th one is finalized. Direct them to pledge on the web site and remind them how important this is, so we can maintain as large a list as possible. Once we get past the 19th, we'll be e-mailing these people about the next moneybomb and will have promoters established on the web site, which can be encouraged to rebuild our Facebook following. 

No matter what we do, Facebook provides no effective means to carry over these people and so any forced attempts to get them to carry over will only reduce the impact of the 19th. Don't worry Qwerty, we'll be able to carry over the momentum in other ways. Have trust, my friend! In regards to Facebook, we have no choice but to pretty much start from scratch every time. It's one of the reasons why I dislike using Facebook, but I doubt I will be able to convince anyone otherwise from using it. 

However, everyone here is right. It would be a mistake to try and solicit these people right now, merely to accommodate a limitation due to Facebook. Perhaps, later in the evening of the 19th, we can make an adjustment on the Facebook page to point people in the right direction.

----------


## dusman

> I think you should wait until the next day atleast before any mention of another money bomb. Specifically I think perhaps you could use the daily graph of donations to verify that the donations have tapered off and the donating momentum is gone from the money bomb.  As it can carry some into the next day and even if it doesn't count towards the '24 hour' count, it's still very good to have. I think as far as donations go people need to donate to this one like no other money bomb exists.
> 
> Once we do start promoting the next one I agree we should use what resources we've acquired to build more momentum. I think we should take the approach in using the people we got already to build the momentum -- "Thank you so much for giving all you could for the Black This Out money bomb. We know you've given what you can and now to help Ron Paul further you can give of yourself and help us bring more people to the cause of liberty and urge anyone you know who didn't make this bomb to be sure to make the next one on 11/11/11" Work to get new people into the fold instead of trying to repeatedly tap the same people. Of course we're going to get people that may then be able to give some more to the next, but I think with the people we got already the focus should be on spreading the message even wider. Which is what it's really about as all the money is about spreading the message and we can use the money bombs as not just a way to garner money, but to spread the message itself to get new voters to the cause. I think we've done that with this one some and we should aim to do it even more. A duel strategy of getting more money and wider support.


You make a crucial point here - getting other people into the fold. We do need to consider this. While we will likely have 25k attending the BTO event on Facebook, they reflect a very, very small percentage of the base. There are many people that will get on 11.11.11 that weren't on board of BTO.

----------


## dusman

The final point I will make is that we are discounting one major aspect here. No donor for the BTO moneybomb can make their contribution to the campaign, without providing e-mail. This moneybomb may attribute 20k new e-mail addresses to the 100k active donors they have now. Many of these people WILL hear about 11.11.11 because we should anticipate the campaign getting behind our efforts once again. Frankly, those are the only ones I care about keeping in touch with, after all Facebook attendance is merely a soft lead. E-mails collected by the campaign are hard donors.

----------


## JamesButabi

You will definitely want to wait a few days before promoting the next thing.  It should be planned out and spearheaded by multiple people with creativity so it is successful like this one should be.

----------


## dusman

> Good question.. Guess we will just have to see. The list changes all the time, and I see different people on it all the time. Hopefully I can grab a new person when one pops up thats not already a friend. Outside that, until i start the process I am not sure. But it is better than doing nothing. Right now I have the page setup for Black this out. I can send you a friend invite on Facebook if you like, just message me your E-mail or name.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind saw your link your Signature.


Also, if you are actually creating a Facebook account, you won't be able to friend more than 5000 people.

----------


## dusman

What I suggest is a general web page that targets "converted" Ron Paul supporters. A web site that basically solely has the purpose of visitors clicking "I converted to Ron Paul" and collects their e-mail addresses. In this way, we start tapping into people who have never donated to the campaign. All e-mails collected, could then be merged with our moneybomb list and sent out. It is likely we could offset our 25k on Facebook with this list by the 11.11.11 date if it were marketed right. 

I'd be willing to create a design for such a page, if someone is willing to commit some time to building it. I can provide the subscription form to our list so that we can make the merging of the lists easy. 

In fact, it might be smart to start getting other web sites involved in pulling e-mails just for the purpose of promoting these moneybombs.

----------


## ItsTime

For people who are asking me to send a message to those attending the facebook event, I can not. This is why we have a facebook fan page as well. 

Here is what facebook says about sending messages to people who are attending an event:




> To message the event guest list, go to the event’s main page and click "Message All Guests" beneath the event photo. You will be able to send a message to all guests, or to different groups of guests based on RSVP status.
> 
> Please note that you can only message all guests if the total number of guests who are attending, maybe attending, or who have not yet replied does not exceed 5,000. Also, if an event is hosted by a Page, the Page admin will not see the option to send a message to event guests.


http://www.facebook.com/help?page=829

----------


## pauliticalfan

Wow, seriously guys? This thread has gotten completely derailed off of BTO because of a flawed idea to start promoting another MB. We need to throw all our resources into BTO and not get sidetracked. I have a feeling attendance is lagging today because of this. Stay focused on BTO.

----------


## ItsTime

> Wow, seriously guys? This thread has gotten completely derailed off of BTO because of a flawed idea to start promoting another MB. We need to throw all our resources into BTO and not get sidetracked. I have a feeling attendance is lagging today because of this. Stay focused on BTO.


Agree. THIS IS THE MONEYBOMB THAT WILL MAKE THE CAMPAIGN! we need this one to be HUGE!

----------


## Bobcat

Keep pushing! We have to break 1,500!

----------


## MJU1983

Couple of recent Tweets:

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/124915570322833410

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/124925536626683904

----------


## JamesButabi

All about BTO fellers.  Make this the new shot heard around the world.

----------


## Bobcat

Keep pushing!

We need to build momentum now, and keep breaking the previous day's record.

If we do this, we can reach 25,000 pledges!

----------


## JoshLowry

Yes, keep pushing BTO, but don't fret a drop/plateau in numbers over the weekend.

Internet traffic generally goes down quite a bit on weekends for all sites.

----------


## cscarpero

For those of you that want to run Adwords to promote the MB, I have some extra Adwords coupons ($50 each) for you. I'm banned from Adwords for some unrelated activities.

Codes expire 10/31/11

6Q5Y-3ULV-WLH8-NRGL-VDK2
3J3A-X8NU-RCNZ-8LVV-EBG
H2EN-HDCG-ERRA-588S-ZGS
H2EP-LGF7-W2GK-6QCD-MSA
H2EQ-PKAL-KW8M-JAPD-W7S

----------


## willwash

I don't know if we'll ever top the two megabombs from 2007.  The concept was so new and exciting at the time, and now it's been turned into a product...a great one, to be sure, but a product nonetheless...I figure we can reliably count on 1-2 million per MB

----------


## JamesButabi

> I don't know if we'll ever top the two megabombs from 2007.  The concept was so new and exciting at the time, and now it's been turned into a product...a great one, to be sure, but a product nonetheless...I figure we can reliably count on 1-2 million per MB


We may not top them, but there has been a planning and execution that has been lacking with all the other moneybombs so far this season.  Flyers, national radio, social media galore, meetup blasting, almost a dozen grassroots videos.  This one will undoubtedly top 2 million.  It has the chance to be something special.  I hope you put a great effort forth to participate.

----------


## dusman

> I don't know if we'll ever top the two megabombs from 2007.  The concept was so new and exciting at the time, and now it's been turned into a product...a great one, to be sure, but a product nonetheless...I figure we can reliably count on 1-2 million per MB


If this moneybomb only gets 1-2 million for Ron Paul... I will resign my efforts towards making these successful, by shifting the dynamic of how all moneybombs this year have been approached.  

I expect a post in this thread afterwards of your candid surprise how far off you are vs. ever seeing an official resignation from myself in this thread.

----------


## dusman

http://www.newsmax.com/Advertise/RatesNewsmaxcom

Do any of these look reasonable to consider?

----------


## 69360

So I was just thinking. Forgive me if this was already posted, I didn't read the whole thread. RP has 100,000 individual donors reported. If each of us gave $100 on the 19th, the campaign would have more cash on hand than Romney.

----------


## dusman

> So I was just thinking. Forgive me if this was already posted, I didn't read the whole thread. RP has 100,000 individual donors reported. If each of us gave $100 on the 19th, the campaign would have more cash on hand than Romney.


The Ron Paul campaign has been soliciting those 100,000 to get involved in the Black This Out moneybomb. You can see how much has been pledged through those efforts by viewing: http://www.ronpaul2012.com/pages/mbp....html?pid=1012

----------


## pauliticalfan

We just broke 15k attending on Facebook

----------


## trey4sports

I don't think Newsmax viewership is pro Paul.

----------


## davidt!

> For those of you that want to run Adwords to promote the MB, I have some extra Adwords coupons ($50 each) for you. I'm banned from Adwords for some unrelated activities.
> 
> Codes expire 10/31/11
> 
> 6Q5Y-3ULV-WLH8-NRGL-VDK2
> 3J3A-X8NU-RCNZ-8LVV-EBG
> H2EN-HDCG-ERRA-588S-ZGS
> H2EP-LGF7-W2GK-6QCD-MSA
> H2EQ-PKAL-KW8M-JAPD-W7S


I think there are a couple guys here doing this. Jordie and Ventron I think?

----------


## dusman

> I think there are a couple guys here doing this. Jordie and Ventron I think?


Gerryb as well.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Whatever happened to InfoWars advertising? I stopped following the thread because there were too many naysayers condemning the idea.

----------


## dusman

I've emailed them numerous times through various ways with no response. Pretty unfortunate.

However, I just got these numbers from Lew Rockwell:

B1 is unavailable, which is the spot at the top of every article. We can do C4 on the blog or A3 on the front page. http://www.lewrockwell.com/advertising/zones-prices.html

$200.00 per week.

I also have a widget for the size of the A3 and C4. C4 is at the top of every blog post.

----------


## pauliticalfan

^I say we go for this. $200 is not that much either, I'm sure we can pull the money together if you start a thread/chip in.

----------


## Bobcat

Only 747 pledges so far today!

We need to keep on pushing!

We must break yesterday's record!

We need a minimum of 1,500 new pledges!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Any idea why FB attendance is so slow today? Is it because it's a Friday?

----------


## Bobcat

We have to keep pushing.

We will not reach 25,000 if we do not keep breaking our records.

If you have not yet invited your facebook friends to attend, please do so immediately!

----------


## parocks

> Will the people attending still see posts after the event? If so, do they need to unattend to stop messages? Can we get these folks to sign up to the official campaign?    Maybe we write a declaration of "how we Win" and post it?
> 
> Something like...
> 
> We stay together.
> Keep in constant contact with each other
> Sign up to the official campaign website
> ETC..ETC...


Send an email on Oct 19.

Send another email later with instructions about the Veterans Day moneybomb and whatever else dusman or whoever wants to put in the email.

----------


## Bobcat

Keep on inviting people folks!

We are only up to 764 pledges today!

Please spend a few hours of your time inviting people!

----------


## Sjmfury

Bump

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, is there anyway we can get Facebook to draw an image off the website when linking to BlackThisOut.com? I see people linking to it and asking for pledges, but these updates are bland text only updates. We need Facebook to use a promotional image when linking to the website. Is there any way to do this? Maybe it will help pick the pledges up.

----------


## Bobcat

Are we going to keep breaking our record?

Oct 07 - 8,893 (+483)
Oct 08 - 9,302 (+409)
Oct 09 - 9,840 (+538)
Oct 10 - 10,713 (+873)
Oct 11 - 11,799 (+1,086)
Oct 12 - 12,904 (+1,105)
Oct 13 - 14,380 (+1,476) 

If we do not keep beating our daily record, we will not reach 25,000!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Are we going to keep breaking our record?
> 
> Oct 07 - 8,893 (+483)
> Oct 08 - 9,302 (+409)
> Oct 09 - 9,840 (+538)
> Oct 10 - 10,713 (+873)
> Oct 11 - 11,799 (+1,086)
> Oct 12 - 12,904 (+1,105)
> Oct 13 - 14,380 (+1,476) 
> ...


Even if it slows down today or the next day, we might make it up over the last couple days. I can imagine over 2,000 attendees a day when the 19th gets really close.

----------


## JamesButabi

> I've emailed them numerous times through various ways with no response. Pretty unfortunate.
> 
> However, I just got these numbers from Lew Rockwell:
> 
> B1 is unavailable, which is the spot at the top of every article. We can do C4 on the blog or A3 on the front page. http://www.lewrockwell.com/advertising/zones-prices.html
> 
> $200.00 per week.
> 
> I also have a widget for the size of the A3 and C4. C4 is at the top of every blog post.


Have you already got in contact with someone on LRC?   I think A3 on the front page would be pretty good

----------


## Bobcat

We are up to 793.

Lets push so we can get 1,500!

----------


## JamesButabi

How far down on meetups are we?   Ive gotten great response from those.

----------


## Bobcat

We got one more!

794

Keep pushing!

----------


## davidt!

> How far down on meetups are we?   Ive gotten great response from those.


Pretty sure we have gotten up to around 480. I wonder if sending invites to Tea Party groups and Liberterian groups would be worth it?

----------


## Bobcat

796

We have three more hours!

We need to AT LEAST break 1000!

----------


## JamesButabi

> Pretty sure we have gotten up to around 480. I wonder if sending invites to Tea Party groups and Liberterian groups would be worth it?


Il take 490 - 505

----------


## davidt!

Wonder if sending to this list would get a good response? http://tea-party-patriots.meetup.com/all/

----------


## Bobcat

801

----------


## JamesButabi

Got up to 517 on this list 

http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/


Here was the message I was using if you would like to continue.  This has provided great results so far.




> Hello,
> 
> Ron Paul grassroots have been very busy promoting a new moneybomb to counter the media blackout that has once again occurred to Ron Paul's campaign.  I hope your meetup will join us in this effort, as this is shaping up to be a very big event with huge potential.  Almost 20,000 people have already pledged to donate on October 19th to the Ron Paul campaign.  Can you help us promote?
> 
> www.blackthisout.com
> 
> Jim Frechette
> Rhode Island Ron Paul Meetup

----------


## Bobcat

823

----------


## Bobcat

Lets push so we can at least hit one thousand for today.

----------


## rich34

I'm donating, but will not be putting my name on any list and I'm sure there are at least several thousand people that will be doing the same.  3 million should be attainable and would consider that a huge success considering it's Oct.  I'd love to reach what many are hoping for but we would seriously need 40 to 50 thousand folks donating.  With 25 thousand donating give or take that's why I'm sayin 3 million.

----------


## JamesButabi

> I'm donating, but will not be putting my name on any list and I'm sure there are at least several thousand people that will be doing the same.  3 million should be attainable and would consider that a huge success considering it's Oct.  I'd love to reach what many are hoping for but we would seriously need 40 to 50 thousand folks donating.  With 25 thousand donating give or take that's why I'm sayin 3 million.


Id take 3 million, but anything less and id be dissapointed.   Will you help us promote?

----------


## Monique

Oddone...I have over 2600 friends on facebook, but it doesn't do me much good.  I can post things on my wall that they see, but I can't mass mail them.  I have to sit here and click on each name one by one...and check to see first if they are already attending. It is pretty slow going.  But, if you want, I am happy to give you my facebook name over there so you can copy my whole list.  I have tried to only add Ron Paul supporters.  message me if you want the info.

----------


## parocks

all tested

----------


## Bobcat

843

----------


## Monique

I am getting people complaining that they go to the bto page to try to pledge, but you can't do anything until they confirm your email address.  And the emails are not coming right away.  I know we are going to get fake email addresses if we don't confirm, but I suggest we stop that step.  First, people often give an email address they don't use very often and they are going to forget to confirm it later.  And second, if people want to claim they are donating more than they are I think that actually helps us as people get more excited.  

What do you all think?

----------


## trey4sports

> I am getting people complaining that they go to the bto page to try to pledge, but you can't do anything until they confirm your email address.  And the emails are not coming right away.  I know we are going to get fake email addresses if we don't confirm, but I suggest we stop that step.  First, people often give an email address they don't use very often and they are going to forget to confirm it later.  And second, if people want to claim they are donating more than they are I think that actually helps us as people get more excited.  
> 
> What do you all think?



it's more complicated than that. Double opt-in will help keep deliverability of the emails high. Usually it the amount of time it takes to get the confirmation email is more dependent on their email service. I know Yahoo can be a real PITA

----------


## TwoJ

> it's more complicated than that. Double opt-in will help keep deliverability of the emails high. Usually it the amount of time it takes to get the confirmation email is more dependent on their email service. I know Yahoo can be a real PITA


What responder do you use? Can you export all unverified emails and do a separate one time mail the day before the blast?

----------


## Monique

If it has to be done, I guess it has to be done.  I just thought we might get more attendance without it.  I too would like to move away from facebook, but it seems to me that the more the attendees climb, the more motivated people are to promote this.  If we were stuck with only 5000 or so attendees from the bto webpage, I don't think the excitement would be there.

Oh...and fyi...I ran into a person today who said he was budgeting for all the moneybombs for the rest  of the year.  If you are doing the same, please reconsider and give all that money at once.  We really need this event to be explosive, and if people hold back for future events we won't get the same impact.  I am giving all I can to this one event.  I am not dividing my money.  If we make a huge impact, Ron will get notoriety and then the new people can give what they can to future moneybombs.

----------


## jordie

> What I suggest is a general web page that targets "converted" Ron Paul supporters. A web site that basically solely has the purpose of visitors clicking "I converted to Ron Paul" and collects their e-mail addresses. In this way, we start tapping into people who have never donated to the campaign. All e-mails collected, could then be merged with our moneybomb list and sent out. It is likely we could offset our 25k on Facebook with this list by the 11.11.11 date if it were marketed right. 
> 
> I'd be willing to create a design for such a page, if someone is willing to commit some time to building it. I can provide the subscription form to our list so that we can make the merging of the lists easy. 
> 
> In fact, it might be smart to start getting other web sites involved in pulling e-mails just for the purpose of promoting these moneybombs.


You give me the design and how it should work, I can code up a PHP site in no-time, assuming I can use a framework I'm familiar with rather than modx or something

----------


## jordie

> I think there are a couple guys here doing this. Jordie and Ventron I think?


Nope, I'm not doing Google Ads, just Facebook Ads, which I put on pause because I ran out of money. Though I did reactivate it yesterday because I think I can spare $10/day for the last week!

----------


## jordie

While a few of you are playing the guessing game on what we'll raise, my prediction is $4.2 million. I think we'll surge past $2 million by midday, creep up to $3 million by prime time and then explode to $4 million. I'm secretly hoping for $8 million, which would be the most awesome goal as it'd be the same as Quarter 3 in 1 day! (with an army of Ron Paul supporters coming out of no where to donate all they can 

@dusman - just changed my FB ads URLs to be my referral for the blitz  I'm not too concerned about winning the prize, more interested to see how many pledges I get. Also, is the list live or cached?

----------


## dusman

> While a few of you are playing the guessing game on what we'll raise, my prediction is $4.2 million. I think we'll surge past $2 million by midday, creep up to $3 million by prime time and then explode to $4 million. I'm secretly hoping for $8 million, which would be the most awesome goal as it'd be the same as Quarter 3 in 1 day! (with an army of Ron Paul supporters coming out of no where to donate all they can 
> 
> @dusman - just changed my FB ads URLs to be my referral for the blitz  I'm not too concerned about winning the prize, more interested to see how many pledges I get. Also, is the list live or cached?


It is a live list. Anytime anyone pledges, the leaderboard updates real-time.

----------


## orenbus

> It is a live list. Anytime anyone pledges, the leaderboard updates real-time.


Dusman, you get my pm? I'm wondering what hosting option blackthisout is using? Basically I'm curious if it's on a dedicated server or cloud layer computing with softlayer, if its on a cloud layer does softlayer not support ruby on rails and is that why the blackthisout facebook RoR app is on heroku? Also if on cloud layer is it basically like a virtual dedicated server or is it basic hosting services with the ability to just define hardware specs for the service support needed? Wondering if cloud layer provides root access to a virtual private server environment, with ability to allow a developer to install other server side software as needed. Thanks.

----------


## Tod

Man, this black bar over the eyes thing is really catching on....at first, I didn't see anyone else doing it on facebook, but now, I'm seeing it all over the place!  While most aren't doing it yet, everywhere I go I see people who are.

Maybe this shouldn't end on October 19th.  Maybe we ought to keep it up until at least he gets the nomination, eh???

Wouldn't it be cool to have a BIG collage of BTO profile pics?

Way to go, Justinpagewood!

----------


## Monique

Does anyone know what numbers we are up to on the meetup groups?

----------


## Monique

The last number I saw for the meetup groups was 517.  I will start there and let you know how far I get.

----------


## Monique

Ok...I did groups 517 through and including 555.   I had to create more email accounts and more meetup accounts.  It is only letting me send out 3 emails to groups per account per day.  I contacted as many people as I could through facebook.

----------


## dbill27

> Nope, I'm not doing Google Ads, just Facebook.  Ads, which I put on pause because I ran out of money. Though I did reactivate it yesterday because I think I can spare $10/day for the last week!


I had a feeling the facebook ads were put on pause, The FB ads do more than any other form of promotion, we can do all we want but we're not half as efficient as the fb ads. When the ads are up the rsvp total snowballs.

----------


## parocks

> it's more complicated than that. Double opt-in will help keep deliverability of the emails high. Usually it the amount of time it takes to get the confirmation email is more dependent on their email service. I know Yahoo can be a real PITA


I agree that double opt in is preferable.

----------


## Eric21ND

> I had a feeling the facebook ads were put on pause, The FB ads do more than any other form of promotion, we can do all we want but we're not half as efficient as the fb ads. When the ads are up the rsvp total snowballs.


Not doubting you, but do we have any data on this?

----------


## JamesButabi

> Not doubting you, but do we have any data on this?


The person running them has access to data charts detailing clickthroughs.

----------


## ross11988

What was the total joined on facebook yesterday. Also do you think the campaign should put up a goal?

----------


## dbill27

> Not doubting you, but do we have any data on this?


I don't have data but think of it this way, Ron's facebook page has over 500,000 "likes" the vast majority of those people aren't rpf members or people like us who watch tons of RP youtube videos etc. Most of them aren't on meetup or C4L members etc.. The average American and I'm assuming the half million people who "like" Ron are on FB how many times a day? I remember the May 5th bomb when the FB ads went up Rsvp's started exploding and when ad money ran out it would slow and then shoot up when we poured money back into the ads. I've noticed the same thing with BTO. I think for BTO and for the remaining moneybombs we should put most of our resources into FB ads. Maybe for the next bomb we run multiple ads targeting those that "like" Ron, tea party pages, libertarian pages, reason magazine, etc.

----------


## TwoJ

> I had a feeling the facebook ads were put on pause, The FB ads do more than any other form of promotion, we can do all we want but we're not half as efficient as the fb ads. When the ads are up the rsvp total snowballs.


I had an ad up that got up to spending about $150/day, I reduced the budget yesterday morning. I wonder if that was a part of the lower RSVPs.

I'll put it at an unlimited budget for today and see what the RSVP total looks like by tonight!

----------


## trey4sports

> What responder do you use? Can you export all unverified emails and do a separate one time mail the day before the blast?



I use GetResponse. I don't believe I can email or get access to unverified email addy's.

----------


## trey4sports

double post.

----------


## dbill27

> I had an ad up that got up to spending about $150/day, I reduced the budget yesterday morning. I wonder if that was a part of the lower RSVPs.
> 
> I'll put it at an unlimited budget for today and see what the RSVP total looks like by tonight!


+rep, you're a badass. I just got on facebook and saw a BTO ad, my guess is that the Rsvps will pick up again, I'm not sure if being a saturday will help or hinder though.

----------


## parocks

Are there any New Yorkers on this thread that are going to the Black THIS Out event?  Anyone from NY that is taking any kind of a leadership role?  Someone from NY with the ability to pick signs up at the printer and take them to the event?  Someone that will be there on Wednesday and can get something Fed Exed to them and will bring it to the event on Wednesday?

----------


## trey4sports

Facebook progress has slowed quite a bit.

----------


## JamesButabi

Its Saturday and many people are off of work today.  

Will you make some phone calls, contact some friends and family and tell them about this important day?   How many people do you know that would pledge and donate $5.00 if you just asked them too?

Don't leave it up to everyone else, Join in and be the difference!

----------


## MJU1983

Tweeted fundraising #'s, tied into BTO:

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/125264810093969408

Feel free to RT ^^^

----------


## JamesButabi

The fundraiser number bias is showing strong.  USE IT!

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

Did anyone post Doug Wead's article on the BTO facebook page? It would be good motivation for anyone on the fence.

----------


## JustinL

How about we leave our pictures with the black bars until they stop blacking out Ron Paul....yeah...could be a while...
We'll tell people how it represents how biased the media is and we can tell people how much money we raised for Ron Paul on the 19th. I think a lot of people are still blind to how mainstream media is so bad. Perhaps the black this out site could convert to a collection of blackouts for Ron Paul and then another page showing how they fail to properly report on all types of things. Dedicated to showing how they no longer perform the function of a news outlet, but just aim to sway public opinion for their own personal agendas and intentionally don't report on things that the public should know. Turning down good investigative journalism even when it's about something that would hurt their advertisers. It's not just Ron Paul getting the short end of the stick, all decent Americans are getting jacked by having no real news stations on TV and by constantly being fed poor info.

----------


## JustinL

I think if we take advantage of the potential for this to go viral and separate it from Ron Paul a bit we can use it as a way to wake people up a bit. And I think in waking up they will go to sources of info that are less biased against Ron Paul and be more likely to see his message and come around to his side. And then even if they don't like Ron Paul himself they will be less resistant to some of his ideas and could support similar candidates that they otherwise wouldn't have. Like a future run by Rand Paul or someone else in the same field unlike most of the junk politicians who get all the time on mainstream media.

----------


## KingNothing

> I think if we take advantage of the potential for this to go viral and separate it from Ron Paul a bit we can use it as a way to wake people up a bit. And I think in waking up they will go to sources of info that are less biased against Ron Paul and be more likely to see his message and come around to his side.


Sort of like Andre the Giant Has a Posse?
It would be really cool to see a wave of Black This Out style street art become a phenomenon.

----------


## MJU1983

> Did anyone post Doug Wead's article on the BTO facebook page? It would be good motivation for anyone on the fence.


Just posted them.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Just got home. I have a few hours of free time to promote and get the word out on Facebook. We have to really double our efforts if we want to reach our goal of 25,000 attendees. Perhaps we should find new ways to motivate the complacent Ron Paul supporters because we're asking the impossible! 4 days left!

----------


## FBappDev

Money Bombs should be planned to start on the 15th and the 1st of the month. If the 15th or the 1st falls on a weekend, the MB should be on the following Monday, or that weekend.

WEEKENDS are good for MB, especially Sundays.

We "average Joe's" get paid, (for the most part), on the 15th and the 1st.

----------


## JamesButabi

There are a bunch of forums for marijuana users that we could target with a BTO message.  Many of these have huge viewership and could provide a quick surge if proposed correctly.  Thoughts?




> *Please help us support Ron Paul.*
> 
> We are sick of the drug war and the lives that it ruins.  As Obama continues to raid medical MJ facilities it is obvious he doesn't respect neither medicinal use or personal choice of individuals.  Ron Paul an outspoken critic of the drug war with the record to back it up is the only politician trustworthy to do what he says.  We are hoping that people from the MJ community will join us to help promote a massive fundraiser of Ron Paul on October 19th.  Over 20,000 people are already participating in an attempt to fight the blatant media blackout and bias.  Will you help us?
> 
> www.blackthisout.com
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
> 
> -The Ron Paul Grassroots


http://www.rollitup.org/forum/
www.grasscity.com
www.marijuana.com
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/
http://boards.cannabis.com/forum.php
http://www.hipforums.com
http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/
https://tokecity.com/forums/
http://weed-forums.com/

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> There are a bunch of forums for marijuana users that we could target with a BTO message.  Many of these have huge viewership and could provide a quick surge if proposed correctly.  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rollitup.org/forum/
> www.grasscity.com
> www.marijuana.com
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/
> http://boards.cannabis.com/forum.php
> ...


include a rp mj vid

----------


## Lord Xar

I think promoting the money bomb in the following places could also generate some interest.

1. Whenever there is a political yahoo news story.
    a. Comment in the 'comment' section about it with a catch phrase.. ala "Stop the media manipulation to promote the status quo special interest candidates. Learn more and BLACK THIS OUT... link"

2. Various Forums.. ala. bodybuilding.com

3. I've been leaving BTO cards in all the various stores I"ve frequented over the past couple weeks. In the restroom, on the table. When I take money out of an ATM, I leave them there.. at gas station pumps.

just throwing out ideas.

----------


## JamesButabi

> include a rp mj vid


K.   Any suggestions?

----------


## Xelaetaks

> K.   Any suggestions?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHBCsPYuKIs&feature

----------


## qwerty

I think that i know why facebook pledges has been slowing down... Cause some people are acting here like dictators telling people what to do and what should not be done! That´s discourages people, cause that´s not the way Ron Paul movement works, that´s the way socialism works! You can tell your opinion about the things but NEVER insult people who are giving their best for this cause!

If you don´t undertand  what i mean, see what Ron Paul says,  



"There's two ways to define winning. To win liberty, a lot of people need to be more involved. It isn't a numbers problem. We don't need 51%, and the majority will rule, we don't say a majority is all we need. Rather, we need a determined minority; they must be thought leaders, they have to be involved, they have to lead others, and they have to be in positions of teaching, in the media and in different places. We have lost that fight because Keynesianism and Interventionism and our foreign policy have been the prevailing attitude. So whatever you can do to change the prevailing attitude as a leader. You are a unique group, absolutely unique, because most people either don't pay attention or they pay attention at the last minute before an election. So your responsibility is much different. The burden is on individuals like you because once you've discovered what's going on, and are confident about it, you have a greater moral obligation. You are not capable of just dismissing it, you can't dismiss yourself from the importance of this. If you understand it, you have this obligation to spread this message."

"People ask, 'What should I do?'"

*"Do whatever you want. Do what you think is important. Everybody is an individual.*

The most important thing is the responsibility of yourself and to study and read, and understand it, and how to explain it and convert people. Then, make a decision. Being a participant in Campaign for Liberty is pretty important, and keeping that going, and getting more groups, and more organizations..."

"Our efforts, should, in order to win, what we have to do is continue campaigning for liberty and get more people to agree with us."

What it takes to win - Dr. Paul

I see that few individuals have hard times on accepting Ron Paul´s message fully....i accept it cause i´m for freedom!

PS. now i start to undertand why we have so less support on this forums...

My point is let people do what they want, voice your opinion but never attack them for what they have done...

----------


## MJU1983

> I think that i know why facebook pledges has been slowing down... Cause some people are acting here like dictators telling people what to do and what should not be done! That´s discourages people, cause that´s not the way Ron Paul movement works, that´s the way socialism works! You can tell your opinion about the things but NEVER insult people who are giving their best for this cause!


Interesting theory, although this seems more plausible.  




> Yes, keep pushing BTO, but don't fret a drop/plateau in numbers over the weekend.
> 
> Internet traffic generally goes down quite a bit on weekends for all sites.

----------


## Xelaetaks

..

----------


## matt0611

Anyone go to the mises.org forums?
Probably not a bad place to promote?

----------


## Lord Xar

*Also -- I remember MERCOLA (the holistic website) sending out promotional emails during certain moneybombs in 2007.

I think he should be contacted asap. Perhaps he can promote the Black This Out moneybomb.
*

----------


## Birdlady

> *Also -- I remember MERCOLA (the holistic website) sending out promotional emails during certain moneybombs in 2007.
> 
> I think he should be contacted asap. Perhaps he can promote the Black This Out moneybomb.
> *


I think I sent him an email already, but I can't remember now. I'll contact him again any way just in case!

----------


## dusman

What is everyone's thoughts on the lewrockwell ad run? $200 for a week, for front page placement.

----------


## JamesButabi

Just posting these for safe keeping and to check responses.  Hopefully it nets us a few pledges

http://www.rollitup.org/politics/476...ml#post6466535
http://forum.grasscity.com/showthrea...2#post12484712
http://www.weed-forums.com/showthrea...509#post797509

http://boards.cannabis.com/activism/    awaiting access still

----------


## JamesButabi

> What is everyone's thoughts on the lewrockwell ad run? $200 for a week, for front page placement.


I think we should go for it.

----------


## dbill27

> I think we should go for it.


200 for a week? the moneybomb is in 3 days tomorrow? Couldn't Lew Rockwell just put up a banner for free? I mean, it's Lew Rockwell

----------


## dusman

http://www.usatoday.com/news/politics/story/2011-10-15/Perry-fundraising-GOP-White-House/50786452/1

This is why BTO will be so important. If we do end up raising $6 million, it would basically be a match to Mitt Romney for Q3 numbers, with just a bit less cash on hand.

----------


## dusman

> 200 for a week? the moneybomb is in 3 days tomorrow? Couldn't Lew Rockwell just put up a banner for free? I mean, it's Lew Rockwell


We really need to be more open to spending advertising dollars on these things. We shouldn't expect any one to give free advertising, if it is operating as a business entity. If we aren't willing to invest money to generate more donations, then we severely handicap our potential market penetration. We have to get in front of as many Ron Paul supporters as possible.

However, I've sent out an e-mail about a pro-rated 3-day run, starting Monday.

----------


## MJU1983

> Just posting these for safe keeping and to check responses.  Hopefully it nets us a few pledges
> 
> http://forum.grasscity.com/showthrea...2#post12484712


Gave this one a little bump for you.

----------


## badger4RP

> Just posting these for safe keeping and to check responses.  Hopefully it nets us a few pledges
> 
> http://www.rollitup.org/politics/476...ml#post6466535
> http://forum.grasscity.com/showthrea...2#post12484712
> http://www.weed-forums.com/showthrea...509#post797509
> 
> http://boards.cannabis.com/activism/    awaiting access still


awesome. I used to have a grasscity ID.... er, a friend of mine did

----------


## NickOdell

When promoting this, you can say that we can out fundraise Cain's entire 3Q in ONE DAY. He raised 2.8$ Million, which I think we will beat.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> Just posting these for safe keeping and to check responses.  Hopefully it nets us a few pledges
> 
> http://www.rollitup.org/politics/476...ml#post6466535
> http://forum.grasscity.com/showthrea...2#post12484712
> http://www.weed-forums.com/showthrea...509#post797509
> 
> http://boards.cannabis.com/activism/    awaiting access still


Have you posted the message to this one yet? http://themarijuanaforum.com/forum/f...splay.php?f=13

----------


## dusman

Ok, $200 for a double rotation on A3 for October 17th-19th: http://www.lewrockwell.com/advertising/zones-prices.html

What do you guys think?

----------


## 1stAmendguy

@JamesButabi Here is a list of some Facebook pages I think you could target with that message by posting it to their walls.

http://www.facebook.com/TheMMJLovers
http://www.facebook.com/MMJ411DailyDose
http://www.facebook.com/420MedicalCard
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Medica...09853612407186
http://www.facebook.com/groups/2208434686/
http://www.facebook.com/weed.needs.to.be.legalized
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Legali...na/93890213554
http://www.facebook.com/legalizenow

I will try to keep updating this list

----------


## MJU1983

New Email just now:




> from	Ron Paul
> to	ME
> date	Sat, Oct 15, 2011 at 5:20 PM
> subject	Dead Last
> 
> 
> 
> Dear __________,
> 
> ...

----------


## justinpagewood

Hey Graphic Designers/Photoshop owners

Had an idea today.  Can we go around to all the famous people's Facebook pages, and post Black-Out images for them, so they can quickly switch their profile?  

I am thinking people like Peter Schiff, Tom Woods, etc.   Judge Napolitano is already on board.  We just need to remind them and make it easy for them.

----------


## dusman

> New Email just now:


That's a much better e-mail than the prior ones. This one captures the urgency and clearly defines the bias. I'm glad they pointed on the debate time, as I want to add that study to the web site.

----------


## justinpagewood

I think that if we get more higher-ups to support BTO, we'll get a lot more responses, like how Judge Napolitano posted on his page.  

Should we spend some time trying to get these big names to support the event?

----------


## ItsTime

> I think that if we get more higher-ups to support BTO, we'll get a lot more responses, like how Judge Napolitano posted on his page.  
> 
> Should we spend some time trying to get these big names to support the event?


Just posted this on his wall. Lets see if anyone is home.

----------


## WD-NY

> That's a much better e-mail than the prior ones. This one captures the urgency and clearly defines the bias. I'm glad they pointed on the debate time, as I want to add that study to the web site.


Now if only they'd switch the pledge ticker from "total dollar amount" to "total unique pledgers".

----------


## ItsTime

^ That is the most Ive seen yet of any moneybomb? Or am I mistaken?

----------


## Oddone

No, you are right I think. I don't remember any pledge ticker from the campaign going that high. I think the biggest one was in the 100k range? Anyone with a better memory or screenshots? Although... We did have a few jokers pledging billions on the first one.

----------


## LibertyEsq

> No, you are right I think. I don't remember any pledge ticker from the campaign going that high. I think the biggest one was in the 100k range? Anyone with a better memory or screenshots? Although... We did have a few jokers pledging billions on the first one.


Wait, that was a joke? I was holding out for the campaign's 50 billion from Ben B. and Bill C.

----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## dusman

> ^ That is the most Ive seen yet of any moneybomb? Or am I mistaken?


Have any of the other moneybombs had pledge pages? I don't recall seeing them before.

----------


## ItsTime

> Have any of the other moneybombs had pledge pages? I don't recall seeing them before.


I think the last one did.

----------


## JoshLowry

Emailed the TinyUrl.com dude: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member.php?2018-Gilby

----------


## jordie

> I had an ad up that got up to spending about $150/day, I reduced the budget yesterday morning. I wonder if that was a part of the lower RSVPs.
> 
> I'll put it at an unlimited budget for today and see what the RSVP total looks like by tonight!


What ad are you using? Can you screenshot it? And what's your click through rate like? Cost per click?

----------


## justinpagewood

Maybe we can all contact him on his Radio show and see if he'll endorse?  There is a contact form: 

http://www.schiffradio.com/contactus...2#contactForms

----------


## justinpagewood

This is what I wrote to Peter Schiff via his comment box: 

For Peter:

We're hoping you'd endorse the Black This Out event in support of Ron Paul for this week's moneybomb on Wednesday, Oct 19th, and to respond to the media black out of Ron Paul during this presidential race. 

Not much needs to be done.  We've put this image together for you to use on Facebook or other online material: http://i.imgur.com/1L60a.jpg

And we'd would appreciate it if you mentioned in a radio show, blog, or online post, about this event.  We hope this will truly be a historic day in raising more than $6 million for a presidential candidate who is largely ignored in the press.

Thanks!

Justin Wood

----------


## trey4sports

> This is what I wrote to Peter Schiff via his comment box: 
> 
> For Peter:
> 
> We're hoping you'd endorse the Black This Out event in support of Ron Paul for this week's moneybomb on Wednesday, Oct 19th, and to respond to the media black out of Ron Paul during this presidential race. 
> 
> Not much needs to be done.  We've put this image together for you to use on Facebook or other online material: http://i.imgur.com/1L60a.jpg
> 
> And we'd would appreciate it if you mentioned in a radio show, blog, or online post, about this event.  We hope this will truly be a historic day in raising more than $6 million for a presidential candidate who is largely ignored in the press.
> ...



+rep, i really hope peter gives BTO a shout out. Hell it'd be nice if he blacked himself out.

----------


## MJU1983

> Hey Graphic Designers/Photoshop owners
> 
> Had an idea today.  Can we go around to all the famous people's Facebook pages, and post Black-Out images for them, so they can quickly switch their profile?  
> 
> I am thinking people like Peter Schiff, Tom Woods, etc.   Judge Napolitano is already on board.  We just need to remind them and make it easy for them.


Nice!  If they see enough of em, maybe they'll take the hint.

----------


## Oddone

> This is what I wrote to Peter Schiff via his comment box: 
> 
> For Peter:
> 
> We're hoping you'd endorse the Black This Out event in support of Ron Paul for this week's moneybomb on Wednesday, Oct 19th, and to respond to the media black out of Ron Paul during this presidential race. 
> 
> Not much needs to be done.  We've put this image together for you to use on Facebook or other online material: http://i.imgur.com/1L60a.jpg
> 
> And we'd would appreciate it if you mentioned in a radio show, blog, or online post, about this event.  We hope this will truly be a historic day in raising more than $6 million for a presidential candidate who is largely ignored in the press.
> ...


Might should have mentioned that Judge Nap was already supporting us. Although, he might already know this.

----------


## ItsTime

Going to see Ron Paul in Vegas? Do this!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...23#post3653723

----------


## MJU1983

Posted on Tom's wall: http://www.facebook.com/ThomasEWoods?sk=wall&filter=1

----------


## Sentinelrv

What happened to the Facebook event? Everything has been changed. Our cool banner is gone, they cut the event description down and hid all the attending information. Why did they have to do all that.....

Also, I went to sleep early last night, so what were the numbers at 12:00 AM so I can update it?

----------


## ItsTime

> What happened to the Facebook event? Everything has been changed. Our cool banner is gone, they cut the event description down and hid all the attending information. Why did they have to do all that.....
> 
> Also, I went to sleep early last night, so what were the numbers at 12:00 AM so I can update it?


I'm not seeing that? Looks the same to me.

----------


## LibertyEsq

> What happened to the Facebook event? Everything has been changed. Our cool banner is gone, they cut the event description down and hid all the attending information. Why did they have to do all that.....
> 
> Also, I went to sleep early last night, so what were the numbers at 12:00 AM so I can update it?


I think I saw someone say that we got +903 for the day on the event wall. I didn't catch the exact number myself

----------


## dusman

> What happened to the Facebook event? Everything has been changed. Our cool banner is gone, they cut the event description down and hid all the attending information. Why did they have to do all that.....
> 
> Also, I went to sleep early last night, so what were the numbers at 12:00 AM so I can update it?


I'm not seeing that either.

----------


## Oddone

> I think I saw someone say that we got +903 for the day on the event wall. I didn't catch the exact number myself


+907 We went from 14380 to 15287 at Midnight last night. We are now at 15759, + 472 for today. With 3 and half hours left to go today, weekends don't seem to be to good.

Edit: also not seeing any problems with the Facebook Event for BTO.

----------


## Sentinelrv

This is what I'm seeing. All the attending information on the right side of the screen is missing unless I click on the *All (206K)* link, which I did for this picture. If you don't click it, the info is missing.

----------


## Oddone

Weird, Facebook setting?

----------


## ItsTime

^Strange, mine is not doing that.

----------


## trey4sports

event looks the same for me. I think it's an issue on your end.

----------


## Sentinelrv

On the settings button in the top right corner of the screen, there is a new export option, at least I think it's new, never saw it before. It lets you download an event calendar and it lets you choose to have Facebook email you on the day of the event.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Weird, Facebook setting?


I haven't touched anything between yesterday and today.

----------


## dusman

> This is what I'm seeing. All the attending information on the right side of the screen is missing unless I click on the *All (206K)* link, which I did for this picture. If you don't click it, the info is missing.


Perhaps you are seeing an early change that Facebook is making. If it is, I don't really like it much.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Oh, and I just noticed that the "Not Attending" list is completely gone.

----------


## dusman

> Oh, and I just noticed that the "Not Attending" list is completely gone.


Do you see any changes on how invites work or possibly messaging capabilities? It really looks like you are hitting a datacenter hosting a new version of Facebook Events.

----------


## JustinL

Your Facebook displays things quite differently from my (default settings). I've never seen that info on the right. When I click on events it just shows the event name and guests attending and none of the other numbers. And doesn't display any wall info in the center like it does for you. I have to go into the event to see all the numbers and on mine it displays them all on the left. And all the numbers (including not attending) are still shown.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Do you see any changes on how invites work or possibly messaging capabilities? It really looks like you are hitting a datacenter hosting a new version of Facebook Events.


I believe everything else is the same. They just rearranged everything and removed the banner and not attending list. And if that export button is new, they added that too. Maybe there will be new functionality for the event admin.

----------


## MJU1983

> This is what I'm seeing. All the attending information on the right side of the screen is missing unless I click on the *All (206K)* link, which I did for this picture. If you don't click it, the info is missing.
> 
> [IMG]http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y17/Sentinelrv/Other-Images/BTOeventchange.png[IMG]


That doesn't look right at all.  Are you sure you are on the page and not just viewing a snapshot of your events somehow?

The bar of information on the left should only be there when you are at "facebook.com".  Do you use any browser extensions?  I use "better facebook" but I toggled on and off and can't replicate what you are seeing.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> That doesn't look right at all.  Are you sure you are on the page and not just viewing a snapshot of your events somehow?
> 
> The bar of information on the left should only be there when you are at "facebook.com".  Do you use any browser extensions?  I use "better facebook" but I toggled on and off and can't replicate what you are seeing.


No, I'm on the actual event page and have no extensions. I also have not changed anything. It was working like usual yesterday. This is what it looked like when I logged in tonight.

----------


## Oddone

Tried another browser yet, or tried from another PC/Laptop?

----------


## NickOdell

Hey, I got a message from the organizer of rp2012.org, the site that did all the phonebanking before Ames and things like that. 




> hey I wanted to pass an idea by you.. Steven Vincent has quite a number of phone numbers (over 5,000) from ron paul groups and end the fed etc....he wants to get people from 07 and 08 re-engaged with Operation Wake-up Call4Paul ..I think this is a great opportunity to spread the word about the BTO as well... the only thing is he wants to get a comprehensive status update on each activist with updated information and have that recorded.. that takes time for phonebankers.. he's pretty adamant about this and it's his data... the other option is I can ask Steven if we can send a robocall and text message to people about BTO as well... ... and if you guys can jointly promote this.. let me know what you think..


Let me know what you think. I personally think we should do the robocall/text because I don't think we have enough time to get 5,000 calls in manually. 

I said I would get back to him with some input so let me know

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Tried another browser yet, or tried from another PC/Laptop?


I tried logging into Facebook on my brother's computer and his Facebook account and it showed up like it usually does, but when I logged into my account this new version popped back up.

----------


## JamesButabi

I think popular forums are a great place to keep branching out with a few days left.

We did marijuana prohibition earlier.
Poker players would also be a great place.  

What other segment could we target?

----------


## JoshLowry

> I tried logging into Facebook on my brother's computer and his Facebook account and it showed up like it usually does, but when I logged into my account this new version popped back up.


That's pretty interesting.

----------


## FluxCapacitor

██ the wars. Bring the ████ home. Repeal the ████ act. Follow the ██████. ██ ███ for president!

I used some of the blackout text (copy/pasted) from the Judge's FaceBook page.

Then I made my own messages, and used them on my FaceBook page, and also posted them on the pages of close friends who are also Ron Paul supporters, since I knew they would get it.  It's a fun way to generate interest for Black This Out.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, what are the stats for the pledges? Seems like they're increasing much faster now.

----------


## davidt!

> Hey, I got a message from the organizer of rp2012.org, the site that did all the phonebanking before Ames and things like that. 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think. I personally think we should do the robocall/text because I don't think we have enough time to get 5,000 calls in manually. 
> 
> I said I would get back to him with some input so let me know


rpo8orbust might be able to help out with this? He was doing the robopolling.

----------


## SchleckBros

15,846

----------


## Sentinelrv

So 559 people. Not sure if it will start to pick back up on Sunday or Monday, but the last couple of days should be spectacular.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Actually, just in case people aren't aware of this, our 25,000 attendee goal was never based off of the previous money bomb numbers. Our goal should actually be 22-23,000 attendees in order to get $6,000,000. We just boosted the goal to 25,000 attendees as a way to be sure we wouldn't come up short. So even if we didn't make it to 25,000 and were only able to make it to 22-23,000, we may still be able to make it to $6,000,000. These numbers aren't a sure thing though. All we can do is hope they follow with the numbers from the previous money bombs.

----------


## jordie

> This is what I'm seeing. All the attending information on the right side of the screen is missing unless I click on the *All (206K)* link, which I did for this picture. If you don't click it, the info is missing.


Yep this is how Facebook releases new features. They release it to just a few people at first, work out any bugs with it, they also do split testing to see if people are more responsive to this new layout or less. So if they find the performance and use by people increases from this change, you'll see it spread out to everyone eventually. (Though it might already be doing that! Testing phase could already be over.)

Also I hate that they changed the wording to 'Going'. Makes it much more like it's a physical place and event, when I'm sure many events are online and 'attending' is much more appropriate. It'd be great if admins could choose the wording, then we could say "16K donating"

----------


## Xenophage

After the first week I never thought 25,000 was attainable.  I estimated about 15,000.  Looks like we'll be higher than that, but I don't think we'll hit 20k.

However, I do think this moneybomb will smash $6 milllion.

----------


## justinpagewood

Doesn't matter what we *think* will happen.  It matters what actually happens, and how it happens.

----------


## Karsten

> Actually, just in case people aren't aware of this, our 25,000 attendee goal was never based off of the previous money bomb numbers. Our goal should actually be 22-23,000 attendees in order to get $6,000,000. We just boosted the goal to 25,000 attendees as a way to be sure we wouldn't come up short. So even if we didn't make it to 25,000 and were only able to make it to 22-23,000, we may still be able to make it to $6,000,000. These numbers aren't a sure thing though. All we can do is hope they follow with the numbers from the previous money bombs.


Well the 1st half is to get as many people to donate as possible.  We've been doing this.  The second half of the equation (which, for some reason people seem to find uncomfortable, but you really shouldn't) is to get people to donate AS MUCH as possible.  If you plan on making a big donation, make a big deal about it (anything 100 dollars to max out).  This will encourage others to catch on to the idea.  
Another aspect is everyone on here should donate at 12:01 Eastern time.  The earliest it takes off, the more it will encourage other people!

----------


## Karsten

> Actually, just in case people aren't aware of this, our 25,000 attendee goal was never based off of the previous money bomb numbers. Our goal should actually be 22-23,000 attendees in order to get $6,000,000. We just boosted the goal to 25,000 attendees as a way to be sure we wouldn't come up short. So even if we didn't make it to 25,000 and were only able to make it to 22-23,000, we may still be able to make it to $6,000,000. These numbers aren't a sure thing though. All we can do is hope they follow with the numbers from the previous money bombs.


Yep.  I just did the math.  Even if everything froze now and we got no more attendees we'd raise about a November the 5th (4mil!)  So no getting discouraged!  Keep spreading the word!  Let's beat our previous tea party record!

----------


## qwerty

> Interesting theory, although this seems more plausible.


Well all i can tell you that i hardly see this mentioned on fb...If you compare it to the old times... 

Whatever. Insulting people works so well!

----------


## MJU1983

> Well all i can tell you that i hardly see this mentioned on fb...If you compare it to the old times... 
> 
> Whatever. Insulting people works so well!


I'm not insulting you, I'm just saying there is a lot more people putting hours in during the week than on the weekends.  That is a fact.  Promotion seems to be full steam ahead in my opinion.  I've seen it on various web forums, on Twitter, on YouTube, and on Facebook still.  The cultural aspect of the movement is ever growing and will continue to grow even beyond this particular Money Bomb.  The "attending" numbers do drop off on the weekends for reasons previously stated.

----------


## qwerty

> I'm not insulting you, I'm just saying there is a lot more people putting hours in during the week than on the weekends.  That is a fact.  Promotion seems to be full steam ahead in my opinion.  I've seen it on various web forums, on Twitter, on YouTube, and on Facebook still.  The cultural aspect of the movement is ever growing and will continue to grow even beyond this particular Money Bomb.  The "attending" numbers do drop off on the weekends for reasons previously stated.


I´m not saying that you´re or most of the people are but few are... I know that most just  ignore them and don´t talk about it but i have to cause it´s discouraging. I like humble guys like Dusman!

Yes, but all i´m saying it could be more... But no more offtopic from me...

ps. i think we could do better job on getting the people active who have pledged on facebook.

i think these things are important

1. pledge to official site, so that we get more e-mails for the next one.

2. check if people you have invited have responded, if not message them.

----------


## justinpagewood

We need the famous peoples!

----------


## JoshLowry



----------


## MJU1983

> We need the famous peoples!


Yes, and those with lots of FANS.

Just posted here:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/I-bet-...059871?sk=wall
http://www.facebook.com/PeterSchiff?sk=wall&filter=1

You saw this one:
http://www.facebook.com/ThomasEWoods?sk=wall&filter=1

edit: sent Stossel an email via the address listed on his facebook page.

----------


## pacodever

Posted this on FB and thought I would put here too.  I know Mike is already doing this:

Great promotion idea on the Daily Paul. Black out Ron Paul's name in facts about him and go VIRAL spreading across the internet. This will raise awareness of the media blackout, RP's positions, and at the least pique their curiosity on who is being blacked out & why!

Some pre-made statements I threw together from the Daily Paul site and my own.  I am going to use whatever statement(s) apply best to the site I am posting and use the last statement to drive traffic to the site.

███ ███ got more donations from the military than ALL of the other candidates COMBINED.  Even more than Obama.

███ ███ believes our troops should not be put in harm's way policing the world and nation building, but used only to defend our own national security.

███ ███ would BRING OUR TROOPS HOME and focus on securing our borders, not Afghanistan's or Ugandas.

███ ███ is the UNDISPUTED Champion of the Constitution with a voting record spanning 30 years to prove it.

███ ███ will cut a TRILLION DOLLARS of wasteful spending and 5 unnecessary Govt. departments and BALANCE THE BUDGET, while reducing his own salary to less than $40,000.

███ ███ doesnt believe the government should tell you what you can and cant put in your body!

███ ███ believes that your rights and civil liberties are more important than bureaucratic expediency, and would abolish the intrusive TSA and unconstitutional PATRIOT ACT.

███ ███ knows CORPORATIONS ARE NOT PEOPLE and would dismantle the current system of government /corporate collusion, ending Crony Capitalism, & reclaiming America for "We the People"

Interested in learning more about ███ ███ & why the mainstream media has blacked out his campaign? Want to send a message to the establishment that doesnt want you to hear his message? Check out www.blackthisout.com and join us on 19 Oct!

----------


## MJU1983

Just Tweeted this if you Twitterers want to RT:

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/125479812465819648

Also, to expand on the above idea...I thought this was a good Tweet:

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/125326321017556993

----------


## MJU1983

The only suggestion I have is make it the appropriate character spacing, 3 black boxes for Ron and 4 for Paul: ███ ████

----------


## FluxCapacitor

‎"All ███ who seek to destroy the █████ of a democratic ████ ought to know that ██ is the ████ and shortest means to ███████ it." ~████ █ ███████

----------


## Eric21ND

Maybe we should post on vince Vaughn's page.

----------


## teacherone

ronpaul2012 should iframe the blackthisout page for consistency... their pledge page is kinda weak. http://www.ronpaul2012.com/pages/mbpledgebto.html

also... are you guys feeding email addresses to the campaign? might be a good idea - most likely a lot of overlap but still.

----------


## jordie

> ronpaul2012 should iframe the blackthisout page for consistency... their pledge page is kinda weak. http://www.ronpaul2012.com/pages/mbpledgebto.html
> 
> also... are you guys feeding email addresses to the campaign? might be a good idea - most likely a lot of overlap but still.


Grassroots and the campaign can't coordinate, otherwise they'll be considered part of the campaign and the campaign will need to pay us all and everything we do needs to check out with FEC rules... or something like that.

Their pledge is $345,000. Divide that by $60 (I believe that was the average donation last time) and you get roughly 6,700 pledges.

----------


## AmberH

This morning besides the main pages I have been posting on a lot of gun rights pages, ted nugent, Gibson, hunting pages, and on the breaking bad page posting the screenshot of the Ron Paul sticker that appeared on the show.

----------


## Eric21ND

> This morning besides the main pages I have been posting on a lot of gun rights pages, ted nugent, Gibson, hunting pages, and on the breaking bad page posting the screenshot of the Ron Paul sticker that appeared on the show.


Do you have a copy of what you're posting on these sites?

----------


## AmberH

> Do you have a copy of what you're posting on these sites?




This is what I post along with a blackthisout Ron Paul banner. On the breaking bad pages I post this message but with a pic of the Ron Paul sticker that appeared on the show. The pics are in my photo album http://s1129.photobucket.com/albums/m515/AmberH25/

The media has ignored, blacked out, downplayed, and outright lied about Ron Paul! We are sick of it! Don't let the Main Stream Media choose the candidates for YOU! Join the 15,981 people that have already pledged to take on the media.

Facebook Event- http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
Pledge Here - http://www.blackthisout.com/users/RonCanWin

----------


## pacodever

Hit every "Occupy", Marijuana, Drug Reform FB site I could find for 3 hours this morning.  Midnight in Guam and off to bed for now.  Good hunting!

----------


## Bobcat

What happened to all those threads about how we were breaking records?

Even if we were not breaking records, we should still have such threads.

In my opinion, even if we are going backwards in progress, we should bluntly report it.

We need to pick up the pace if we are going to reach 25,000 pledges.

The simple truth is that if we really want Ron Paul to win, we will do what it takes to get the 25,000 pledges.

Thanks to everyone who is working on this, but lets push harder.

----------


## justatrey

bump!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

I've been posting it all over the place. We are now in the home stretch!

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, what are the stats for the pledges? Seems like they're increasing much faster now.


They have been moving faster, yes. Average is up to about 300 per day. I'm hoping we can hit 10,000 pledges by the 19th. Top that off with 25,000 pledges on Facebook and I think we'll be in really good shape.

----------


## Crotale

On Tuesday, we should have a day of complete action. A promotion bomb. A strong pre-event. Build up an army and make sure this thing gets a huge boost going into the day of the moneybomb.

I'm thinking: 

- A thread on here which motivates and gets people going on the promotion bomb.
- Something on the www.blackTHISout.com website about Tuesday being a promotion bomb pre-event.
- An email to all pledgers about Tuesday 18th being the promotion bomb pre-event.
- Highlight the urgency. Tap into the fact that it's the last chance to push this like crazy before the day of the moneybomb begins. 

There is a great culture and mentality for this, excitement levels will be buzzing and people will just need a small push and sense of purpose as part of an event to avidly promote this like crazy. 

People are more likely to be active if it's an official promotion bomb as the nature of humans like to be part of something and if they see others doing it they are likely to join in. Make the activism as visible as possible by making Tuesday an official promotion bomb pre-event and we'll have so many more people joining in with the promotion. I promise you this. 

What do you think?

----------


## IndianaPolitico

I have been sharing this video on various facebook pages. I feel as though there is ALOT of energy behind this money bomb!

----------


## Crotale

> On Tuesday, we should have a day of complete action. A promotion bomb. A strong pre-event. Build up an army and make sure this thing gets a huge boost going into the day of the moneybomb.
> 
> I'm thinking: 
> 
> - A thread on here which motivates and gets people going on the promotion bomb.
> - Something on the www.blackTHISout.com website about Tuesday being a promotion bomb pre-event.
> - An email to all pledgers about Tuesday 18th being the promotion bomb pre-event.
> - Highlight the urgency. Tap into the fact that it's the last chance to push this like crazy before the day of the moneybomb begins. 
> 
> ...


Any thoughts?

----------


## AmberH

> They have been moving faster, yes. Average is up to about 300 per day. I'm hoping we can hit 10,000 pledges by the 19th. Top that off with 25,000 pledges on Facebook and I think we'll be in really good shape.



I think they are rising faster because of the competition. It will be good to have another one for the next money bomb.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

This is my attempt to reach out to the online poker community. I posted a message concerning Black This Out at an online poker forum. I used some of James's text regarding the medical marijuana people. here: http://www.cardschat.com/f13/plea-ro...5/#post1802980

Edit: Looks like they have since removed my post

----------


## francisco

@ AmberH

I am a huge fan of the Breaking Bad TV show but missed seeing the RP sticker that appeared. Which ep was that?

----------


## dusman

> I think they are rising faster because of the competition. It will be good to have another one for the next money bomb.


Yep and most importantly, those participating in the competition have logins, which can be carried over to the next moneybombs. Hopefully, this list of promoters will play an active role in future moneybomb promotion!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Nuts, I have been banned from posting on walls for 15 days...

----------


## trey4sports

> Nuts, I have been banned from posting on walls for 15 days...



lol had that happen myself.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> Nuts, I have been banned from posting on walls for 15 days...


You could start private messaging anyone who likes or comments on anything Ron Paul related.

This is what I've been doing to promote BTO on Facebook. Here is the message I've been using:

Black THIS Out

*** Black This Out Moneybomb -- October 19 for Ron Paul ***

I'm sure you've probably heard of it by now because the event has been exploding all over the internet and has started to take on a life of its own. We already have thousands of pledges on the official money bomb website and the Facebook event and every day the rate of pledges is increasing. Pretty soon we will be adding thousands of people a day. Our goal is to raise $6,000,000 for Ron Paul and with our early momentum, it is very possible we will achieve this goal, but ONLY with your help.

Inspired by the mainstream media's blatantly biased and lack of reporting of Ron Paul's campaign.

Fight the media blackout! Be a part of this historic moneybomb.

Attend this on Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471, or search - Black This Out Money Bomb!

Donate ONLY through the official campaign's website: RonPaul2012.com on October 19th

Please spread the word to your family and friends. Thank you for considering this.

----------


## dusman

Need input from you guys on this flyer draft. These will be styled up and passed out around NYC. 



------------------------------------------------------------------------
Media Black Out Rally

THIS IS A CALL TO ACTION: Ron Paul supporters on October 19th, 2011 at __________________ in New York City, we need you to help us confront the press and send them a strong message – we demand a fair and unbiased media! Show the media we are here to stay and that we stand 100% behind Ron Paul! We believe our candidate is the best choice for the GOP nomination and on October 19th, our numbers will prove that Ron Paul has the most dedicated support in the nation to back it up!

*Are You a Ron Paul Supporter in the NYC Area? We Need YOU!*
We need leaders on the ground to help us coordinate this exciting rally!We need canvassers, who will identify Ron Paul supporters on the streets of NYC!We need people to table, so that we can promote the rally in dozens of locations!Most urgently, we need YOU to be there, to help us STAND UP to the media!*CALL TO ACTION
*
*Operation Mornin’ Darlin’:* 6:00AM - 8:00AM – 30 Rockefeller Plaza 
We need 50 – 100 early birds to attend the morning shows of October 19th, at __________________ so that millions of Americans across the country might discover that something big is happening for Ron Paul this fine day! It shall be remembered as the day the media tried to Black THIS Out and failed! Show up well dressed, sunglasses at the ready and promotional signs cleverly prepared to be blacked out! Remember, we aren’t always welcome, so don’t make it too obvious that you are a Ron Paul supporter! When we are in, wait for the cue, and we’ll all get out our signs, put on our sunglasses, and make a positive, impactful presence for all of America to see! 

*Operation Street Sweep:* 12:00PM – 4:00PM – FOX News Headquarters
For those available to help us in the mid day, show up at ____________________________ and be sure to sign in! We need volunteers to help us canvas the streets of New York City to identify Ron Paul supporters and get them to participate in our rally later in the evening! We will also have tables set up around the city to pass out promotional flyers for our event! We need YOU to make this a success! Our objective will be to collect as many names, numbers, and e-mails as possible and work on getting these people out for our final operation! 

*Operation Too Big to Fail:* 5:00PM – 8:00PM – All Media Headquarters
We will coordinate our canvassers and tables to move to our rally points and start calling on our supporters to get out to each location! Each rally point will have tables for more information! We expect those attending to dress for success and we ask that everyone represents Ron Paul in a positive manner! We want to make our presence known, through peaceful, yet assertive means! Please do not bring signs that are provocative or might reflect poorly on our rally! 

Together, we can all send a strong message to America on October 19th that Ron Paul is a front-runner with tens of thousands of supporters, prepared to donate millions of dollars to his campaign! 

With your help, not only will the streets of NYC echo “BLACK THIS OUT”, but the whole nation will hear it too! This day is for you, Ron Paul supporters! Capture it and help us make history!

----------


## dusman

The competition so far has generated 205 additional pledges. Not too bad so far.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> lol had that happen myself.


What is bad is, I was JUST getting ready to go on another push... I hope somebody picks up the slack for me!

----------


## justinpagewood

> Need input from you guys on this flyer draft. These will be styled up and passed out around NYC. 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Media Black Out Rally
> 
> THIS IS A CALL TO ACTION: Ron Paul supporters on October 19th, 2011 at __________________ in New York City, we need you to help us confront the press and send them a strong message – we demand a fair and unbiased media! Show the media we are here to stay and that we stand 100% behind Ron Paul! We believe our candidate is the best choice for the GOP nomination and on October 19th, our numbers will prove that Ron Paul has the most dedicated support in the nation to back it up!
> 
> ...


My input is:  Cut it down to the essence.  There's a lot of text right now.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...acebook-Banner!

MONEY BOMB FACEBOOK BANNER!

----------


## dusman

> My input is:  Cut it down to the essence.  There's a lot of text right now.


Thanks. I agree.

----------


## AmberH

> @ AmberH
> 
> I am a huge fan of the Breaking Bad TV show but missed seeing the RP sticker that appeared. Which ep was that?



It was in season 3. It appeared in Gayles lab notes as Walt was flipping through them.

----------


## AuH2O

> It was in season 3. It appeared in Gayles lab notes as Walt was flipping through them.


It was actually Season 4 (the one that just ended).

----------


## IndianaPolitico

I am working on a "Money Bomb Explodes" video, that I will release the day of the money bomb.

----------


## Johnnymac

you guys never posted the tally for the last night or is there a separate thread for that ?

----------


## MJU1983

Just tweeted, feel free to RT: http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/125769436572557312

----------


## Oddone

> you guys never posted the tally for the last night or is there a separate thread for that ?


They did a few pages back.  +559 15846 as of 12AM EST last night.

----------


## NickOdell

> They did a few pages back.  +559 15846 as of 12AM EST last night.


Oh we are doing quite a bit better today than yesterday, despite it being a Sunday (typically been slower than Saturdays I think). That's encouraging!

----------


## JustinL

The pace has definitely picked up in the last 1.5 hours. We've gotten over 100 additional attends on Facebook in just that time. If people are on top of the promotion efforts we should be able to get 1500+ for Monday which starts in just 34 minutes.

----------


## justinpagewood

From my experience, around 4pm on Fridays until Sundays around 6pm, the weekend takes people off the internet, and people go out and about during the day. 

From here on out, things are going to get *serious* until Wednesday. 

These next 3 days are where we really need to start pulling out the creativity.

----------


## dusman

I hope for a big day. I'm nervous as all hell and can't stop thinking about Wednesday just for a glimpse at how far we've penetrated into Ron Paul's support base with BTO. It's really hard to put any kind of expectations on this one.

----------


## Sentinelrv

872 for today. I think we will only continue to climb from here to the 19th.

Sep 19 - 998 
Sep 20 - 1,222 (+224) 
Sep 21 - 1,440 (+218)
Sep 22 - 1,773 (+333)
Sep 23 - 2,244 (+471)
Sep 24 - 2,677 (+433)
Sep 25 - 3,313 (+636)
Sep 26 - 3,870 (+557)
Sep 27 - 4,571 (+701)
Sep 28 - 5,131 (+560)
Sep 29 - 5,642 (+511)
Sep 30 - 5,842 (+200)
Oct 01 - 6,313 (+471)
Oct 02 - 6,585 (+272)
Oct 03 - 7,000 (+415)
Oct 04 - 7,363 (+363)
Oct 05 - 7,722 (+359)
Oct 06 - 8,410 (+688)
Oct 07 - 8,893 (+483)
Oct 08 - 9,302 (+409)
Oct 09 - 9,840 (+538)
Oct 10 - 10,713 (+873)
Oct 11 - 11,799 (+1,086)
Oct 12 - 12,904 (+1,105)
Oct 13 - 14,380 (+1,476)
Oct 14 - 15,287 (+907)
Oct 15 - 15,846 (+559)
Oct 16 - 16,718 (+872)

----------


## Xelaetaks

Btw just an idea but Joe Rogan has over 400,000 followers on Twitter and he has spoken positively about Ron Paul before.  Maybe if we can get him on the bandwagon he can help us add a few 1,000 donors right there.

----------


## Lord Xar

> Btw just an idea but Joe Rogan has over 400,000 followers on Twitter and he has spoken positively about Ron Paul.  Maybe if we can get him on the bandwagon he can help us add a few 1,000 donors right there!!  Just an idea.


Good Idea - and Josh koshcheck, Matt lindland.. get them all to twitter and FB post.

----------


## JoshLowry

> Btw just an idea but Joe Rogan has over 400,000 followers on Twitter and he has spoken positively about Ron Paul before.  Maybe if we can get him on the bandwagon he can help us add a few 1,000 donors right there.


I just sent an email to RedBan who is Rogan's #2 man.

We had nearly hooked up in 2007, but the race was almost over at that point and nothing ever came of it.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...eeds-Your-Help!

Hopefully we can get him on board for the BTO MB.

----------


## trey4sports

Sweet, that would be awesome if he mentioned the MB during a podcast or tweet about it.

----------


## MJU1983

I sent him a Tweet, _maybe_ he'll read it.  

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/125796356106366977

----------


## Xelaetaks

Awesome.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Guys, keep this thread bumped...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...FTER-IT-S-OVER...

It's about spreading the word to promote Black This Out during the debate where we could see the biggest boost in attendance numbers and not after it's over.

----------


## Monique

Ugh.  I am banned from sending any messages on facebook now.  I can't do the meetup groups tonight.  I read the past two days pages and I didn't see anyone else doing the meetup groups.  I found the most effective way was to go group by group and send out messages to everyone I could that had a facebook account.  I got great responses from doing that and a lot of them replied and said they would be happy to spread the word.  I was only allowed 3 or 4 emails a day per account, so I had to contact them all via facebook.  I hope this helps the next person.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Ugh.  I am banned from sending any messages on facebook now.  I can't do the meetup groups tonight.  I read the past two days pages and I didn't see anyone else doing the meetup groups.  I found the most effective way was to go group by group and send out messages to everyone I could that had a facebook account.  I got great responses from doing that and a lot of them replied and said they would be happy to spread the word.  I was only allowed 3 or 4 emails a day per account, so I had to contact them all via facebook.  I hope this helps the next person.


You could probably just create a secondary Facebook account to get around the suspension. I have a completely different account setup for promotion.

----------


## McDermit

Is anyone else surprised at the response from "friends" you've invited to BTO? Two of my friends who are super conservative evangelicals--Huckabee supporters in 07 who voted McCain--blacked themselves out today. I didn't know they liked Ron at all... I remember one of them telling me I was nuts for supporting him so passionately in 07. Never would have imagined them being supporters, nevermind actually donating to the campaign. He's catching on, I'm telling ya!

----------


## McDermit

You can definitely open a new FB account... I have several that I use for promotion. Limits are reached more quickly on new accounts, but you can make a few.

----------


## dusman

> Is anyone else surprised at the response from "friends" you've invited to BTO? Two of my friends who are super conservative evangelicals--Huckabee supporters in 07 who voted McCain--blacked themselves out today. I didn't know they liked Ron at all... I remember one of them telling me I was nuts for supporting him so passionately in 07. Never would have imagined them being supporters, nevermind actually donating to the campaign. He's catching on, I'm telling ya!


I imagine this sentiment is growing vastly. You'll notice that the media is progressively getting more pressure to treat him as a serious candidate. Hopefully, BTO will be a turning point. I imagine it will become a huge embarrassment for the media if we do in fact raise $6 million.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I imagine this sentiment is growing vastly. You'll notice that the media is progressively getting more pressure to treat him as a serious candidate. Hopefully, BTO will be a turning point. I imagine it will become a huge embarrassment for the media if we do in fact raise $6 million.


Dusman, I think we should come up with a letter directed to the media to stick on the website the day of the money bomb. The media took notice of the theme for November the 5th. Maybe quite a few of them will be visiting BTO.com. I think we should have a letter there written just for them, telling them that their biased reporting is what caused the backlash against the media, which resulted in this money bomb's success. Their own reporting is responsible for it and it will only continue to get worse for them as long as they continue their blackout of Dr. Paul. How exactly they will report this, I'm not sure.

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, I think we should come up with a letter directed to the media to stick on the website the day of the money bomb. The media took notice of the theme for November the 5th. Maybe quite a few of them will be visiting BTO.com. I think we should have a letter there written just for them, telling them that their biased reporting is what caused the backlash against the media, which resulted in this money bomb's success. Their own reporting is responsible for it and it will only continue to get worse for them as long as they continue their blackout of Dr. Paul. How exactly they will report this, I'm not sure.


This would be a good idea. Perhaps an open letter.. where supporters on the 19th can go and "sign it".

----------


## Sentinelrv

> This would be a good idea. Perhaps an open letter.. where supporters on the 19th can go and "sign it".


That's a good idea too.

----------


## Bobcat

*Are you going to delete this too, mods?*

Dear Mainstream Media,

The millions of dollars being donated today during the "Black This Out" money bomb, is a direct result of your blatant manipulation of the presidential primary. You have purposely attempted to marginialize the candidacy, criticize the electability, and mislead the public about the only true small government candidate running for the Republican nomination for President, congressman Ron Paul of Texas.

Your manipulative agenda has been made clear, and is now obviously apparant. Simply put, the supporters of the Champion of the Constitution realize you will never provide fair, accurate, and unbiased coverage for our favored candidate. 

- When the only true patriot in this race achieves a straw poll victory, you delcare that his success is meaningless and signifies nothing. Even worse, you sometimes fail to report his accomplishment at all. However, when one of your "chosen" candidates wins a strawpoll, your mouths cannot cease from singing his or her praises. 

- When we demonstrate how well we are organized, how supportive we are of our candidate, and show up in numbers to an event, you declare that we have "gamed" the event, or cheated somehow. Our dedication to our candidate is declared to be fanatical, in the most negative sense of the word. However, when on occasion the supporters of an establishment supported "big government" candidate manages to show their enthusiasm, they are applauded.  

- When online polls are posted, and the defender of the Bill of Rights wins due to the number of his supporters, we are accused of having made the the results invalid. According to you, it is unacceptable for those of us who defend liberty to stay aware of online polls, and sacrifice a moment from our lives to participate. However, you never make the same accusation of other candidates if they manage to win a poll, after you have re-set the vote count several times because you disapproved of the first outcome.

- When our candidate participates in debates, he obtains the least speaking time. Even when the question is directly relevant to him -- such as when a question on health care is asked -- you do not give him an opportunity to speak. Instead, you turn the debates into a snooze fest, in which meaningless banter is bounced back and fourth, instead of discussions about the most important issues facing our nation. If the only peace maker in the group does get asked a question, it is often the least relevant question that could be asked. 

- When "Dr. No" raises more money in a quarter than other candidates, obtains donations from a greater number of individuals than multiple other candidates combined, raises more money from members of the military than anyone else running, or raises millions of dollars in a single day, the significance is often downplayed or ignored. However, candidates who have had poor fundraising ability, have campaigns that are actually in debt, or are only receive money from a handful of wealthy fat-cats, are continually cheered.

We have faced the facts. You are trying to control the outcome of this election, and will never cover the only candidate that can beat Obama in a fair, reasonable, and journalistic manner. So we have made a resolution among ourselves. This decision was fueled by your lies, sparked by your hatred of the only freedom supporting candidate in the race, Dr. Ron Paul.

Today's Black This Out money bomb is the metaphorical "first shot" of the "second stage" of the Ron Paul Revolution, triggered by YOU. 

From this day forward, we are going to redouble our efforts toward winning the nomination without you. That's right, we don't need you, at all, period! 

- We will make the neccesary sacrifices to continually and steadfastly donate, until our candidate has the funds to purchase every MINUTE of undistorted coverage that you have denied him. 

- Our candidate will not go without the funds to win this race without having to jump through your hoops, to get a few measly moments of distorted coverage, that is not worth having anyway. 

- Despite the personal sacrifice, loss of personal comforts, and financial challenges it may bring to the millions of us who have taken it upon ourselves to Restore America Now, we will make sure that Ron Paul obtains the most funding of any candidate this quarter. Third place is no longer good enough. We will no longer be complacent.

So watch the results of the Black This Out money bomb, and witness the millions of dollars the Ron Paul campaign will reap, from the seeds of arrogance and dishonesty you have strewing about. The seeds you planted have grown into a bumper crop of additional, determined, and continual support for the candidate you despise the most.

Thanks for your help, and now get out of here. 

Sincerely,
The Ron Paul Revolution

PS: With the kind of money we are going to raise today, your establishment approved "big government" candidates will need all the help, free media attention, and support you can provide them.

----------


## ventron

Can someone please change the Facebook page to make it clear that this is an online-only event?

There are heaps of comments with things like "sorry can't attend", "I'm working that day" etc...

----------


## InTradePro

> Can someone please change the Facebook page to make it clear that this is an online-only event?
> 
> There are heaps of comments with things like "sorry can't attend", "I'm working that day" etc...


Just reply to the comment and exaplin. They will be notified everytime.

----------


## InTradePro

Why has a RonPaulSwag.com ad been added to BlackThisout? It's a site that has no blackthisout advertising and buying there shirts won't count to the moneybomb unlike buying from the offical ronpaul2012.com website.

----------


## dusman

> Why has a RonPaulSwag.com ad been added to BlackThisout? It's a site that has no blackthisout advertising and buying there shirts won't count to the moneybomb unlike buying from the offical ronpaul2012.com website.


They are donating all the prizes for the competition.

----------


## jordie

> This would be a good idea. Perhaps an open letter.. where supporters on the 19th can go and "sign it".


Yes, nice!  Use a nice graphic of a piece of paper in the background to drive home the point that it's a "notice" or "letter" to the media.

----------


## dusman

http://www.facebook.com/groups/14602...group_activity

"BLACK THIS OUT !!!!! HUGE FOX DIGITAL BILLBOARD outside Lincoln Tunnel with a BALCK OuT BAR Across their Name flickering on and off!! whoever did this...you made it happen!!"

Anyone know anything about this?

----------


## dusman

Rally information is live on the web site!

----------


## JamesButabi

Pledge pace is picking up today.  People are getting excited!

----------


## TexMac

> http://www.facebook.com/groups/14602...group_activity
> 
> "BLACK THIS OUT !!!!! HUGE FOX DIGITAL BILLBOARD outside Lincoln Tunnel with a BALCK OuT BAR Across their Name flickering on and off!! whoever did this...you made it happen!!"
> 
> Anyone know anything about this?


No, but I like it!

----------


## dusman

Pushing toward $500k on Ron Paul's pledge page alone. http://www.ronpaul2012.com/pages/mbpledgebto.html

----------


## trey4sports

> Pushing toward $500k on Ron Paul's pledge page alone. http://www.ronpaul2012.com/pages/mbpledgebto.html


I'd say we have anywhere from 5,000 to 10,000 pledges through that system.

+

17,000 FB pledges

+

6,300 BTO pledges

=

conservatively, that is 28,000 pledges with ____ amount of overlap. 

On the high side, i'd say we have no more than 33,000 pledges. Of course overlap is still an issue.


Last cycle the formula used to be (pledges) X (2) X $100 = total raised. Since we now have 3 different places to pledge i'm not sure if ((pledges x 2) = donors) will hold up or if the $100 donation avg. but I'd be willing to bet that the avg. donation will be much closer to $100 than it has in previous moneybomb's since the enthusiasm is higher.

----------


## qwerty

Info is on the ron paul´s fb wall now!

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Saw blackthisout mentioned on examiner!
http://www.examiner.com/veterans-aff...deral-spending

----------


## NJ89

http://runronpaul.com/activism/is-ro...aising-record/

----------


## JamesButabi

> Saw blackthisout mentioned on examiner!
> http://www.examiner.com/veterans-aff...deral-spending


Wow thats pretty cool!

----------


## davidt!

> http://runronpaul.com/activism/is-ro...aising-record/


Wow we have a lot of pressure on us.

----------


## MJU1983

> I sent him a Tweet, _maybe_ he'll read it.  
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/125796356106366977


New/similar Tweet, rearranged the wording:

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/126019766732324866

----------


## JamesButabi

Lyman also just sent an email blast with that article as the main headline!   So happy to see everybody working together .

----------


## HeyArchie

I don't know if anyone has done this, but I couldn't find one so I made one:

(It's my favorite BTO flyer with a QR code for smartphones)

----------


## justinpagewood

> I don't know if anyone has done this, but I couldn't find one so I made one:
> 
> (It's my favorite BTO flyer with a QR code for smartphones)


Awesome addition!

----------


## dusman

I thought you guys might appreciate this. It was on the Facebook Event Page, by Matthew Bachelier: 




> This isn't just a money bomb. This isn't just another fundraiser. This isn't just another politician supplicating supporters as statistics rather than a human life. 
> 
> This is an opportunity. 
> 
> An opportunity that lends itself the very keys to our future. October 19th could be remembered as the turning point in American history. 
> 
> Where a movement scratched and clawed until their voices were heard. 
> Where the loud vicious cries of liberty could no longer be kept quiet. 
> Where we stood together and refused accept any more injustices. 
> ...

----------


## justinpagewood

Is there a way we can send Press Releases to media people about Black This Out?   

Is anyone educated in the PR realm here?

----------


## dusman

> I don't know if anyone has done this, but I couldn't find one so I made one:
> 
> (It's my favorite BTO flyer with a QR code for smartphones)


QR Codes are a great idea for these actually.

----------


## ItsTime

Need two banners made ASAP

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...TO-Banner-ASAP

thanks!

----------


## ItsTime

> QR Codes are a great idea for these actually.


Yeah wish we thought of that sooner! oops

----------


## Eric21ND

> I don't know if anyone has done this, but I couldn't find one so I made one:
> 
> (It's my favorite BTO flyer with a QR code for smartphones)


Do you have a .pdf of that?  I want to print out 1000 of them pronto!

----------


## justinpagewood

Just go to http://www.scribd.com/doc/67252861/B...OUT-full-sheet  to print out the PDF

----------


## HeyArchie

> Do you have a .pdf of that?  I want to print out 1000 of them pronto!


I don't even know where to begin with creating PDFs... 

The best I can do is put the QR up here and let Justin Page Wood do the rest (I believe he created the original flier):

----------


## MJU1983

This might work, print one out first to check the QR before printing thousands.  

http://www.scribd.com/doc/69184907/2...1232%C3%971599

----------


## JamesButabi

Heres that same pieces in PDF set to the size of a normal sheet.   I downsized it so check QR to make sure it works.

http://www.mediafire.com/?2ydob1jh0th91h6

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Campaign running some AWESOME google ads. Links to their pledge site.

----------


## HeyArchie

> Heres that same pieces in PDF set to the size of a normal sheet.   I downsized it so check QR to make sure it works.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2ydob1jh0th91h6


It works fine at 100% zoom on Adobe Acrobat Reader

----------


## dusman

> Campaign running some AWESOME google ads. Links to their pledge site.


Cool! Where did you catch this one at?

----------


## garyallen59

I don't know if this has been mentioned or not but Jack Hunter links to blackthisout.com from the official campaign blog in the latest update!

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/10/1...out-confirmed/

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Cool! Where did you catch this one at?


I saw this one on the DailyPaul.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Just click download on the right and it gives the option to download as a pdf

----------


## Monique

I did open a new facebook account, but I couldn't send any messages from their either.  I know I could somehow block my IP address, but I tried to do that before and it slowed my internet to a crawl.

----------


## truthspeaker

Question: If I buy RP gear at the official website--will it still count for the BTO? Or do I have to make it as a regular donation. Anyone know?

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> Question: If I buy RP gear at the official website--will it still count for the BTO? Or do I have to make it as a regular donation. Anyone know?


The store counts.

----------


## pacelli

Well since Jack Hunter's link to the blackthisout.com website in his article today on the official campaign website, I don't think anyone can say that the grassroots or the campaign failed in doing our best to get the word out.  And we still have more than 24 hours, plus the debate tomorrow night.  

Imagine if Ron Paul verbally mentions his website tomorrow night during the debate, and the campaign already has a donation ticker up for the MB once people go to his website??

This could be epic.

----------


## mstrmac1

It looks like we hit our goal...

Ron Paul's Official BTO Pledge page $453,000 Divided by $60 (avg Donation) = 7550 People
FaceBook Event = 17,610 people
BTO Grassroots website = 6,590
Maybe attending = 4,198

TOTAL = 35,948 People Donating x $120 (because people will donate more to this one)

*= $4,313,760 AT LEAST!!!!*

----------


## LinuxJedi

I'm living abroad, so I had to ship my contribution with a copy of my passport to prove citizenship.  It will arrive for BTO, with $600 USD... as much as I can afford, and then some...

Just a preview of what hopefully will be a great day (I had pledged $400 initially) :-)

----------


## Lord Xar

> Well since Jack Hunter's link to the blackthisout.com website in his article today on the official campaign website, I don't think anyone can say that the grassroots or the campaign failed in doing our best to get the word out.  And we still have more than 24 hours, plus the debate tomorrow night.  
> 
> Imagine if Ron Paul verbally mentions his website tomorrow night during the debate, and the campaign already has a donation ticker up for the MB once people go to his website??
> 
> This could be epic.


I am with you 10000% but do you actually believe RP would mention http://www.blackthisout.com/ ?

Someone should get word to Doug Wead and have him mention it to RP to mention it during the debate. Not just "uhmm black this out" but maybe "I & other lovers of liberty are tired of the media blackout, that is why my supporters put together blackthisout.com so that we can bypass the media on oct 19! Look it up!"

----------


## Lord Xar

> It looks like we hit our goal...
> 
> Ron Paul's Official BTO Pledge page $453,000 Divided by $60 (avg Donation) = 7550 People
> FaceBook Event = 17,610 people
> BTO Grassroots website = 6,590
> Maybe attending = 4,198
> 
> TOTAL = 35,948 People Donating x $120 (because people will donate more to this one)
> 
> *= $4,313,760 AT LEAST!!!!*


fyi, there is ALOT of overlap between facebook and signup page.. I am actually on both.  I am sure many others are too.

----------


## justatrey

Keep in mind, there are always many more actual donors than pledges.

----------


## mstrmac1

> fyi, there is ALOT of overlap between facebook and signup page.. I am actually on both.  I am sure many others are too.


I know... but I figure the lurkers who are not signing up but will donate, will zero out the overlap?

----------


## MJU1983

> from	John Tate
> to	ME
> date	Mon, Oct 17, 2011 at 6:07 PM
> subject	Leading the Way
> 
> 
> 
> Dear _______________,
> 
> ...

----------


## bolidew

> It looks like we hit our goal...
> 
> Ron Paul's Official BTO Pledge page $453,000 Divided by $60 (avg Donation) = 7550 People
> FaceBook Event = 17,610 people
> BTO Grassroots website = 6,590
> Maybe attending = 4,198
> 
> TOTAL = 35,948 People Donating x $120 (because people will donate more to this one)
> 
> *= $4,313,760 AT LEAST!!!!*



I like your math

----------


## dusman

This one is almost impossible to judge. Have we ever had a moneybomb get such market penetration?

Let's consider potential reach:

100,000 - Ron Paul List (minimum)
200,000 - 20,000 Shares X 10 exposures per share (low est.) on ShareThis Widget 
265,000 - Facebook Invites
547,000 - Ron Paul Facebook Page
xxx,xxx - Youtube Comments
xxx,xxx - Strongly marketed on Ron Paul Forums, Daily Paul, Ron Paul Flix, RonPaul.com
xxx,xxx - Free Talk Live 2 weeks of advertising

I'd say we likely reached well over 1,000,000 people, with a moderate demographic in Pro-Paul people. With how the campaign responded with this one, it makes me think they know something we don't (frequency/volume of inquiry above average). How can we really determine anything with such unknowns? I think we will be surprised, nonetheless. 

It seems like to me, that pledges have always been a little soft to quantify. In such circumstances, I would fall back a lot more on market penetration numbers. Would it be safe to say we've generated more exposures than the Dec. 16th moneybomb? If so, this one is up in the air, entirely. 

Just a thought.

----------


## seawolf

I want to take a moment a Thank all of You on this Thread that have worked your tails off to make BLACK THIS OUT the success that I know it will be in just 26 hours!!!!

To remind everyone, having been involved in the 2007 Money Bombs, the first hour of donations is CRITICAL to build the big MO!!! for the next 23 hours!!!

I challenge everyone and especially those on the WEST COAST, Alaska and Hawaii to donate in the first hour tomorrow evening....

Again my heartfelt thank you for all of your for your hard work.  This RP Grassroots Soldier sure appreciates your efforts.....

----------


## NickOdell

Hey Dusman, I have a question. 

When does the 7-day blitz challenge officially end? 12PM EST the 18th or does it continue into the 19th? I think we should cut it off on the 18th 'cause we want people to stop focusing on pledging on the 19th but actually donating.

----------


## dusman

> Hey Dusman, I have a question. 
> 
> When does the 7-day blitz challenge officially end? 12PM EST the 18th or does it continue into the 19th? I think we should cut it off on the 18th 'cause we want people to stop focusing on pledging on the 19th but actually donating.


We'll announce the winners at 12:00AM EST on the 19th. I'll make a note of this on the web site, before I leave in the morning.

----------


## NickOdell

> We'll announce the winners at 12:00AM EST on the 19th. I'll make a note of this on the web site, before I leave in the morning.


Okay, so you can still earn more points on the 19th or no?

edit: i'm just wondering because I'm juggling homework around promoting this  curious as to whether my whole wednesday afternoon will be consumed with getting pledges hahahaha

----------


## JustinL

May want to take some measures on the website as well to automatically forward people to the official donate page so they don't get confused and pledge on blackthisout.com and fail to donate. Turn off the pledge for the day even and just focus on getting actual donations. Make a link to the official donation page the center of attention, but still keep up promotion info to help people spread the word on the day of.

----------


## pauliticalfan

We need to have a major push for the actual day of, getting people to donate.

----------


## NickOdell

> May want to take some measures on the website as well to automatically forward people to the official donate page so they don't get confused and pledge on blackthisout.com and fail to donate. Turn off the pledge for the day even and just focus on getting actual donations. Make a link to the official donation page the center of attention, but still keep up promotion info to help people spread the word on the day of.





> We need to have a major push for the actual day of, getting people to donate.


I agree. I think the pledges should be de-activated or something on the 19th and replaced with a BIG donate link to the official campaign. We need to focus on getting donations on the 19th.

----------


## KramerDSP

There need to be a uniform set of rules. Here's a very simple one.

Follow your time zones, and donate between midnight and 1 AM during YOUR time zone.

----------


## dante

> We need to have a major push for the actual day of, getting people to donate.


Yes.  I know several Ron Paul fans who will vote for him but just never give to political campaigns.  I full intend to lobby them hard tomorrow to donate just $5 per person to the moneybomb.  Boost his $ a little but also importantly boost his total donor counts.

----------


## dante

Trevor hyped the money bomb!




> Run Ron Paul Money Bomb
> Is Ron Paul Set To Break His Own Fundraising Record?
> 
> On November 5th of 2007 the first Ron Paul moneybomb was born. More than eighteen thousand people had pledged to donate $100 each to Ron Paul's campaign and on the actual day of the moneybomb over thirty-five thousand individual donors raised a total of $4.3 million dollars. Just six weeks later Ron Paul's supporters struck again on December 16th (the anniversary of the Boston Tea Party), with approximately thirty-five thousand pledges on the books and over sixty thousand actual donors, raising over $6.1 million dollars in one day. Since then no one has been able to beat Ron Paul's one day fundraising record.
> 
> Now there is another Ron Paul supporter created moneybomb set to detonate this coming Wednesday, October 19th, and based on the number of pledges for it (up to twenty nine thousand total pledges), it just may have the potential to break Ron Paul's previous fundraising record.
> 
> If he does break his previous fundraising records most Ron Paul supporters wonder if the main stream media will give the  accomplishment the attention it deserves.
> 
> ...

----------


## badger4RP

> Trevor hyped the money bomb!


It was more like a good piece of journalism/blogging.... i dont think he can officially promote it because he's been paid by the campaign in the past.

----------


## dante

> It was more like a good piece of journalism/blogging.... i dont think he can officially promote it because he's been paid by the campaign in the past.


Yes good point.  Excellent work by him all the same.  I can tell this one is going to be huge!

----------


## StudentForPaul08

I believe this is a 'perfect storm' scenario. We have all the hype of his economic plan, plus the debate, plus Cain is beginning to fall. On top of all of this Paul is now beginning to show signs of surging in Iowa. He was #1 in the new 'power rankings' over at The Minnesota Independent. Every other candidate has risen and then fallen. Paul has been steady and growing. Hold on tight folks. This is our chance.

----------


## dusman

> I believe this is a 'perfect storm' scenario. We have all the hype of his economic plan, plus the debate, plus Cain is beginning to fall. On top of all of this Paul is now beginning to show signs of surging in Iowa. He was #1 in the new 'power rankings' over at The Minnesota Independent. Every other candidate has risen and then fallen. Paul has been steady and growing. Hold on tight folks. This is our chance.


Not to mention the "Ron Paul Media Blackout Confirmed" stories going today.

----------


## justinpagewood

> It was more like a good piece of journalism/blogging.... i dont think he can officially promote it because he's been paid by the campaign in the past.


exactly

----------


## justinpagewood

Ya, we cannot discount getting more people to pledge *on the day of* October 19th.  

More people will learn about the moneybomb and donate spontaneously on that day, so Oct 19 is just one more day being able to promote.   It doesn't simply end on Tuesday at midnight.

----------


## dusman

> Ya, we cannot discount getting more people to pledge *on the day of* October 19th.  
> 
> More people will learn about the moneybomb and donate spontaneously on that day, so Oct 19 is just one more day being able to promote.   It doesn't simply end on Tuesday at midnight.


I'm hoping to have a few things in place to inspire donations on the 19th!

----------


## qwerty

we have to count also the people who just happen to visit the offcial campaign site that day...thousands i think and many will donate when they see the ticker...

----------


## MJU1983

Made a Tweet out of the _The Atlantic_ Wire article, mentioned BTO, and sent it to Joe Rogan (fingers crossed for a RT).

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/126142320042184704

----------


## justinpagewood

Someone posted this on my wall.  I thought it was a clever way to start reaching to non RP people:

Have you heard that ███ ████ is now a top tier candidate? You probably haven't, because the mainstream media is trying to black out his campaign.

----------


## LibertyEsq

17,850 (+1132)

----------


## SchleckBros

17,848

----------


## NickOdell

> Someone posted this on my wall.  I thought it was a clever way to start reaching to non RP people:
> 
> Have you heard that ███ ████ is now a top tier candidate? You probably haven't, because the mainstream media is trying to black out his campaign.


That would be meee!  I actually stole if from what was used for the FTL advertisements :P

----------


## seawolf

Does anyone have the Final Attendance Report for today?

----------


## MJU1983

> Someone posted this on my wall.  I thought it was a clever way to start reaching to non RP people:
> 
> Have you heard that ███ ████ is now a top tier candidate? You probably haven't, because the mainstream media is trying to black out his campaign.





> That would be meee!  I actually stole if from what was used for the FTL advertisements :P


That's great, thanks for sharing!  I already used it as a comment to a Jack Hunter article:

http://dailycaller.com/2011/10/17/ru...bout-ron-paul/

----------


## justatrey

Anything over 1,000 isn't too shabby. If we assume half of the "Maybe" attending will come around and donate on Wedneday, then we're at about 20,000. 

*The original math said we need 22,000, not 25,000!*

----------


## justinpagewood

> Anything over 1,000 isn't too shabby. If we assume half of the "Maybe" attending will come around and donate on Wedneday, then we're at about 20,000. 
> 
> *The original math said we need 22,000, not 25,000!*



In full disclosure, I am one of those Maybes - because I'm holding out until things get *serious.*  I suspect thousands of others are doing the same.  The hype is going to be the night of Oct 18th. 

Also, a lot of people who are my friends, and are Ron Paul supporters, are still in the "awaiting reply" section, and I know many of them will be donating.  Tomorrow night and all day on Oct 19th, is when we must be doing the absolute most pushing, because that's going to send everything over the top.

----------


## justatrey

> In full disclosure, I am one of those Maybes - because I'm holding out until things get *serious.*  I suspect thousands of others are doing the same.  The hype is going to be the night of Oct 18th. 
> 
> Also, a lot of people who are my friends, and are Ron Paul supporters, are still in the "awaiting reply" section, and I know many of them will be donating.  Tomorrow night and all day on Oct 19th, is when we must be doing the absolute most pushing, because that's going to send everything over the top.


Aw man you guys are killing us! If you're going to turn that maybe into a yes, I say the sooner the better but its up to you of course. I'm thinking more than half of the maybes will find a way to come up with $1 or $2 at least.

----------


## Cyberferb

Hey did you know what I just realized?  Black Out Money Bomb = B.O.M.B.!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Hey did you know what I just realized?  Black Out Money Bomb = B.O.M.B.!


Great catch!

----------


## justatrey

> Hey did you know what I just realized?  Black Out Money Bomb = B.O.M.B.!


Never though of that...

*B*lack *O*ut *M*oney *B*omb

----------


## TheViper

> In full disclosure, I am one of those Maybes - because I'm holding out until things get *serious.*  I suspect thousands of others are doing the same.  The hype is going to be the night of Oct 18th. 
> 
> Also, a lot of people who are my friends, and are Ron Paul supporters, are still in the "awaiting reply" section, and I know many of them will be donating.  Tomorrow night and all day on Oct 19th, is when we must be doing the absolute most pushing, because that's going to send everything over the top.


One of the problems with waiting for it to get *serious* is that if everybody waiting for it to get *serious* then it never would as the numbers would look low.

Help make it *serious.*   If we don't....it never will.

----------


## mstrmac1

Based on the numbers... we are about 115,470 Invites away from getting the 25,000 attending! IT IS ABOUT INVITES.. Is it possible to get 115K more invites??

----------


## jordie

Just saw something too:

*END THE FEDeral Government*

End the Fed
End the Federal Government
End the Feral Government (kind of works?)

----------


## Xelaetaks

The link from blackthisout.com to go to the facebook event doesn't seem to be working.

----------


## idiom

Stupid question, but are we totally and completely sure the servers are going to handle the load this time?

----------


## Karsten

> Stupid question, but are we totally and completely sure the servers are going to handle the load this time?


That's my only concern.

----------


## justinpagewood

> Stupid question, but are we totally and completely sure the servers are going to handle the load this time?


Lol.  Hopefully the Campaign learns from its mistakes.

----------


## WD-NY

> The link from blackthisout.com to go to the facebook event doesn't seem to be working.


works for me?

----------


## Xelaetaks

> works for me?


Maybe it is just not working for me cause im on an ipad for some reason.  When I click the facebook attending link it says "Sorry, something went wrong.

We're working on getting this fixed as soon as we can."

Maybe it is just an ios/facebook glitch or something.  At any rate the blackthisout facebook page still works for me.

----------


## Matthew Zak

I'm thinking we'll get 2.75 million with this money bomb... mayyyyybe 3.

----------


## MJU1983

> I sent him a Tweet, _maybe_ he'll read it.  
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/125796356106366977





> New/similar Tweet, rearranged the wording:
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/126019766732324866


One more...and I guess Twitter (or Joe Rogan) has a thing where you cannot send the exact same Tweet again.  I tried to send the 2nd one again since it appears he is online (tweeting) but I couldn't - said "forbidden".  At first I thought I had been blacked out, but then I just removed one word and the Tweet went through.

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/126191926046232578

----------


## Sentinelrv

I've been going through this thread for the last hour and haven't caught up yet. I just wanted to put out there that we need RonPaulForums to send out another email blast on the day of.

Also, has it been decided if we're going to post a letter to the media on the website? I remember seeing a letter written up by Bobcat on page 338 of this thread, but haven't had a chance to read it yet.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Here is the letter Bobcat wrote to the MSM. If we use it, we'll need to clean it up first.




> Dear Mainstream Media,
> 
> The millions of dollars being donated today during the "Black This Out" money bomb, is a direct result of your blatant manipulation of the presidential primary. You have purposely attempted to marginialize the candidacy, criticize the electability, and mislead the public about the only true small government candidate running for the Republican nomination for President, congressman Ron Paul of Texas.
> 
> Your manipulative agenda has been made clear, and is now obviously apparant. Simply put, the supporters of the Champion of the Constitution realize you will never provide fair, accurate, and unbiased coverage for our favored candidate. 
> 
> - When the only true patriot in this race achieves a straw poll victory, you delcare that his success is meaningless and signifies nothing. Even worse, you sometimes fail to report his accomplishment at all. However, when one of your "chosen" candidates wins a strawpoll, your mouths cannot cease from singing his or her praises. 
> 
> - When we demonstrate how well we are organized, how supportive we are of our candidate, and show up in numbers to an event, you declare that we have "gamed" the event, or cheated somehow. Our dedication to our candidate is declared to be fanatical, in the most negative sense of the word. However, when on occasion the supporters of an establishment supported "big government" candidate manages to show their enthusiasm, they are applauded.  
> ...

----------


## michaelkellenger

We could have a chance at 25,000 if it the BTO moneybomb on the weekend. Hopefully we can get 20k though.

----------


## idiom

> I remember seeing a letter written up by Bobcat on *page 338 of this thread*, but haven't had a chance to read it yet.


Change your number of posts visible per page. Seriously.

----------


## Crotale

BUMP!!!!

Crazy pushing guys.

----------


## pauliticalfan

One suggestion for the main picture on the Facebook page: shouldn't October 19th still be included on there somewhere? Yes, the money bomb is "tomorrow" but it also starts tonight at 12:00, which is October 19th. We want to still push this date so that people aren't confused about exactly what day tomorrow is, or if they're unsure.

----------


## trey4sports

> We could have a chance at 25,000 if it the BTO moneybomb on the weekend. Hopefully we can get 20k though.



Moneybombs do better on weekdays than weekends.

----------


## davidt!

Well guys this thread tells the tale of the BTO moeybomb. In under 15 hours we will find out how well we did. Good job to everyone who helped to make this event what it has become. Let's continue to keep promoting this thing anywhere and everywhere for one final 2 day push. Congrats and good luck!

----------


## Monique

On facebook they have this new ticker feature.  I was reading some of the scrolls and saw one for the moneybomb.  I had an idea.  How about if all of us who have facebook accounts go to our home pages and post something about the moneybomb every hour on the hour from now until the moneybomb is over?

----------


## rich34

> Moneybombs do better on weekdays than weekends.


December 16th 2007 was on a Sunday.  59,000, just sayin.  I think we'll be fine anyway, but don't think we'll come close to 59,000 at this point in the game.  I'd love to be proved wrong.

----------


## ross11988

Already have 600+ for the day.

----------


## trey4sports

> December 16th 2007 was on a Sunday.  59,000, just sayin.  I think we'll be fine anyway, but don't think we'll come close to 59,000 at this point in the game.  I'd love to be proved wrong.



Yeah, that has largely been the exception to the rule though. It will be interesting to see if we get anywhere near a $100 avg donation or if we get ((pledges x 2) = donors)

i figure we will have...


19,000 FB pledges + 7,400 BTO pledges + 6,000 pledges through the campaign's page = about 32,000 pledges. Granted there is probably a decent amount of overlap. 

For comparison, Dec. 16th had 35,000 pledges.

----------


## JamesButabi

18,500   Pace is strong today.  19000 easily obtainable

----------


## rich34

> Yeah, that has largely been the exception to the rule though. It will be interesting to see if we get anywhere near a $100 avg donation or if we get ((pledges x 2) = donors)
> 
> i figure we will have...
> 
> 
> 19,000 FB pledges + 7,400 BTO pledges + 6,000 pledges through the campaign's page = about 32,000 pledges. Granted there is probably a decent amount of overlap. 
> 
> For comparison, Dec. 16th had 35,000 pledges.


Right on all accounts, I'm hoping for the same type of scenario that has been the case in the past as you have pointed out.  Say we get 20,000 pledges, hopefully we'll end up with at least 30,000 to 35,000 donating.  That's why I'm putting my money total estimation at 3 to 3.5 million based on an average donation of 100 bucks.  200 would be great, but we're going to need some big donors to help out the smaller ones.  If we hit 4 million bucks I'm going to consider this a HUGE success!  Of course 3 million isn't to shabby, but I know a lot of folks are counting on bigger numbers and I hope people don't get discouraged if we don't hit 5 or 6 million.

----------


## JamesButabi

Don't forget to send out a poignant BTO message to the older people who constantly Forward you Republican chain emails!

----------


## davidt!

> On facebook they have this new ticker feature.  I was reading some of the scrolls and saw one for the moneybomb.  I had an idea.  How about if all of us who have facebook accounts go to our home pages and post something about the moneybomb every hour on the hour from now until the moneybomb is over?


Good idea! btw i'm predicting 4.5 Million which I think is very respectable.

----------


## trey4sports

anything over 4 would be really incredible IMO. I think 3 would be good, but a little disappointing. I think anything over 5 would be a game changer.

----------


## qwerty

> anything over 4 would be really incredible IMO. I think 3 would be good, but a little disappointing. I think anything over 5 would be a game changer.


I don´t understand what´s the point of this predicting ?

----------


## qwerty

i will keep the bto info on the Ron´s official fb wall for next two hours and i need to go to get 8 hours of sleep so that i wake up  for the moneybomb and to keep the info about the money raised on the Ron Paul´s fb wall all the time!

Hope that someone continues my work after i go to sleep, create an account for it...

----------


## ItsTime

Remind people to donate right after midnight! We need people waking up to 7 figures. (optimistic)

----------


## LibertyEsq

> Remind people to donate right after midnight! We need people waking up to 7 figures. (optimistic)


And go to sleep to 8 figures

----------


## KingNothing

I'm predicting $5M, which is an awesome haul but I wouldn't be shocked if we pulled in anywhere from $3M to $8M.
It'll be interesting to see what happens with this when it starts hitting twitter and facebook, and the campaign really makes a push for donations.

----------


## ronpaul12

Only Ron Paul supporters care this much about their canidate. In other words Ron Paul supporters care the most about their country.

----------


## qwerty

OK, i predict +6 million AND I WILL DO EVERYTHING I CAN FOR IT!

----------


## qwerty

WE HAVE 23.000 cause the MAYBE people WILL DONATE WHEN THEY SEE THIS!

----------


## AmberH

Some people have started donating already http://www.dailypaul.com/183416/on-y...ht-tonight#new

----------


## ross11988

17,850 (+1132) October 17
18,750 (+900) at 14:30 October 18th. Looks like we'll have a record day. KEEP PUSHING! ALSO 250,000 AWAITING REPLY!!!!!!

----------


## qwerty

> Some people are already starting to donate http://www.dailypaul.com/183416/on-y...ht-tonight#new


OMG! Can´t they READ ?

----------


## qwerty

> 17,850 (+1132) October 17
> 18,750 (+900) at 14:30 October 18th. Looks like we'll have a record day. KEEP PUSHING! ALSO 250,000 AWAITING REPLY!!!!!!


Don´t forget the maybe-people!

----------


## Oddone

> Some people have started donating already http://www.dailypaul.com/183416/on-y...ht-tonight#new


This always happens, it looks like we pulled in 21k today already, they haven't reset the numbers since the end of quarter money bomb. Heck on his Birthday, we had a pre-mature 96k or so.

----------


## SilentBull

> This always happens, it looks like we pulled in 21k today already, they haven't reset the numbers since the end of quarter money bomb. Heck on his Birthday, we had a pre-mature 96k or so.


The question is why would someone put that on the front page??? Ugghh!

----------


## LibertyEsq

The DP should really take that down for now...

----------


## 1stAmendguy

It would really be awesome if we can get Vince Vaughn, John Mayer, or Joe Rogan to Facebook or Tweet about BTO.

----------


## AmberH

> The question is why would someone put that on the front page??? Ugghh!



Yep, that makes it confusing for 1st time money bombers.

----------


## justatrey

> 17,850 (+1132) October 17
> 18,750 (+900) at 14:30 October 18th. Looks like we'll have a record day. KEEP PUSHING! ALSO 250,000 AWAITING REPLY!!!!!!


Nice! If we could just turn those maybes into attending. What do we have to do to get these people to commit even just ONE DOLLAR to Ron? 

If we count the maybes we could get very close to the 25,000 goal.

----------


## lucent

> Nice! If we could just turn those maybes into attending. What do we have to do to get these people to commit even just ONE DOLLAR to Ron? 
> 
> If we count the maybes we could get very close to the 25,000 goal.


One dollar would probably cost the campaign more than they gained from the cost of a credit card transaction.

----------


## Lord Xar

If people are donating now it is because the genuises put up that 'HOLD' thread. We would usually do that a few hours PRIOR to the moneybombs, this one was a full day before.

----------


## justatrey

> One dollar would probably cost the campaign more than they gained from the cost of a credit card transaction.


Fair enough. Two dollars? I would think more than half of the maybes have at least that much to spare. 

I do understand some are literally broke. I just wonder what the other maybes are holding out for.

----------


## JamesButabi

Already over +1000 on the day for the FB event.

----------


## LibertyEsq

Wow the facebook event is exploding today, I could see another thousand attending by the time the debate ends

----------


## MJU1983

"Liberty, when it begins to take root, is a plant of rapid growth." -George Washington

----------


## ross11988

> Already over +1000 on the day for the FB event.


+1,100 now. I believe that with the debate tonight we can hit 2,000 today .

----------


## michaelkellenger

> Yeah, that has largely been the exception to the rule though. It will be interesting to see if we get anywhere near a $100 avg donation or if we get ((pledges x 2) = donors)
> 
> i figure we will have...
> 
> 
> 19,000 FB pledges + 7,400 BTO pledges + 6,000 pledges through the campaign's page = about 32,000 pledges. Granted there is probably a decent amount of overlap. 
> 
> For comparison, Dec. 16th had 35,000 pledges.


The biggest money bomb in history is not an exception to the rule, it IS the rule.

Also most of those pledges are doubled pledges. Same person pledging at multiple places.

----------


## qwerty

I really don´t understand what motivates these few people who ALLWAYS come to every topic to undermine our effort ? Are you jealous or what is it ?

Why don´t you use your energy on promoting not undermining...

----------


## MJU1983

FB Troll Alert - Carl Lewis Havens & Jessica Ayala.  Might as well just ban them from posting at this point.

----------


## Oddone

> FB Troll Alert - Carl Lewis Havens & Jessica Ayala.  Might as well just ban them from posting at this point.


I agree, getting tired of seeing it everyday, multiple times a day.

----------


## JamesButabi

*IT's OVER 9**teenTHOUSANDDDDDDDD!!!!!*

----------


## Uriah

*19,000 attending with 4,510 maybe!!!!!!* *GOOOOOOOO RON GOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Uriah

Through my super duper high IQ quality analysis of my over 9000% accurate formula: Ron Paul will raise $5.3 million with 53k donors.

----------


## eaglesfan48

Puuuuush the final push!!

----------


## dusman

Can someone take the lead on proof-reading bobcat's letter and get it back to me before 10:00PM tonight?

----------


## Thurifer

> Through my super duper high IQ quality analysis of my over 9000% accurate formula: Ron Paul will raise $5.3 million with 53k donors.


That would be something else! Think about how many commercials could run with all that money!

----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## IndianaPolitico

NEW promotion video! Tonight, the Money Bomb will explode!

----------


## WD-NY

> 17,850 (+1132) October 17
> 18,750 (+900) at 14:30 October 18th. Looks like we'll have a record day. KEEP PUSHING! ALSO 250,000 AWAITING REPLY!!!!!!


blackthisout.com subscriber list has grown by 873 pledges today. Daily Average has been ~300ish

----------


## WD-NY

> Wow the facebook event is exploding today, I could see another thousand attending by the time the debate ends


Operation *PWN* ALL Political COMMENT THREADS & FACEBOOK FAN PAGES

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Keep on spreading the word!

----------


## dusman

Anyone working on Bobcat's letter? Need it for the web site after midnight, unless someone has something better to go with!

----------


## gregb

I looked at it and made a few changes - if nobody else wants to and if it is needed I'll do it.

----------


## Monique

I can't find the link to the black this out bar.  Does anyone have it?

----------


## ItsTime

> I can't find the link to the black this out bar.  Does anyone have it?


https://apps.facebook.com/blackthisout/

----------


## Monique

Thanks!!!

----------


## Monique

nvm

----------


## Monique

fyi...I am finding tons of people who have no idea what a moneybomb is.   I have stopped calling it a moneybomb and am simply calling for everyone to join us in donating to Ron tomorrow.  That might pull in those other people.

----------


## gregb

I redid the letter - I'll look at it some more, I removed some of the text where I considered it to be needlessly strident and adjusted a few sentences' grammar and made a few spelling corrections. I don't consider it finished but figured I'd post what I have now to invite criticisms, etc. -----

Dear Mainstream Media,

- The money being donated to the Ron Paul campaign today - the "Black This Out" money bomb - is a direct result of your blatant manipulation of the Republican presidential primary elections. You have purposely attempted to marginialize the candidacy, criticize the electability, and mislead the public about the only true small government candidate running for the Republican nomination for President, congressman Ron Paul of Texas.

- Your manipulative agenda has been made clear, and is now obviously apparant. Simply put, the supporters of the Champion of the Constitution realize you will never provide fair, accurate, and unbiased coverage for our favored candidate.

- When the only true patriot in this race achieves a straw poll victory, you delcare that his success is meaningless and signifies nothing. Even worse, you sometimes fail to report his accomplishment at all. However, when one of your "chosen" candidates wins a straw poll, you cannot cease from singing his or her praises.

- When we demonstrate how well we are organized, how supportive we are of our candidate, and show up in numbers to an event, you declare that we have "gamed" the event, or cheated somehow. Our dedication to our candidate is declared to be fanatical, in the most negative sense of the word. However, when on occasion the supporters of an establishment supported "big government" candidate manages to show their enthusiasm, they are applauded.

- When online polls are posted, and the defender of the Bill of Rights wins due to the number of his supporters, we are accused of having made the the results invalid. According to you, it is unacceptable for those of us who defend liberty to stay aware of online polls, and sacrifice a moment from our lives to participate. However, you never make the same accusation of other candidates if they manage to win a poll, after you have re-set the vote count several times because you disapproved of the first outcome.

- When our candidate participates in debates, he obtains the least speaking time. Even when the question is directly relevant to him -- such as when a question on health care is asked -- you do not give him an opportunity to speak. Instead, you turn the debates into a snooze fest, in which meaningless banter is bounced back and fourth, instead of discussions about the most important issues facing our nation. If the only peace maker in the group does get asked a question, it is often the least relevant question that could be asked.

- When "Dr. No" raises more money in a quarter than other candidates, obtains donations from a greater number of individuals than multiple other candidates combined, raises more money from members of the military than anyone else running, or raises millions of dollars in a single day, the significance is often downplayed or ignored while candidates who can't raise funds and have campaigns that are in debt, or who receive the bulk of their donations from huge corporations, are cheered.

- We have faced the facts. You are trying to control the outcome of this election and will never cover in fair, reasonable, and journalistic manner, the only candidate that can beat Obama so we have resolved to counter your efforts. Our decision was fueled by your lies, sparked by your hatred of the only freedom supporting candidate in the race, Dr. Ron Paul.

- Today's Black This Out money bomb is the metaphorical "first shot" of the "second stage" of the Ron Paul Revolution, triggered by YOU. From this day forward, we are going to redouble our efforts toward winning the nomination without you. We will make the necessary sacrifices to continually and steadfastly donate, until our candidate has the funds to purchase the undistorted coverage that you have denied him. Ron Paul will not go without the funds to win this race. 

Sincerely,
The Ron Paul Revolution

----------


## JustinL

Haven't read the whole thing yet, but saw these errors:
made the the results
apparant -- should be apparent

cover in fair -- cover in a fair

and now finished... this is the last of what I found on first read.

"Our decision was fueled by your lies, sparked by your hatred of the only freedom supporting candidate in the race, Dr. Ron Paul."
That sentence doesn't read very well. Comma use and wording could use some adjustment.

----------


## gregb

OK, I adjusted it some more, corrected spelling mistakes and removed the offending sentence, added a few words and made one paragraph out of two. I think it reads better now - if I were writing it from scratch I would maybe arrange and say things differently but if you need something for the website I don't see too much to criticize with this.




> Dear Mainstream Media,
> 
> - The money being donated to the Ron Paul campaign today - the "Black This Out" money bomb - is a direct result of your blatant manipulation of the Republican presidential primary elections. You have purposely attempted to marginalize the candidacy, criticize the electability, and mislead the public about the only true small government candidate running for the Republican nomination for President, congressman Ron Paul of Texas.
> 
> - Your manipulative agenda has been made clear, and is now obviously apparent. Simply put, the supporters of the Champion of the Constitution realize you will never provide fair, accurate, and unbiased coverage for our favored candidate.
> 
> - When the only true patriot in this race achieves a straw poll victory, you declare that his success is meaningless and signifies nothing. Even worse, you sometimes fail to report his accomplishment at all. However, when one of your "chosen" candidates wins a straw poll, you cannot cease from singing his or her praises.
> 
> - When we demonstrate how well we are organized, how supportive we are of our candidate, and show up in numbers to an event, you declare that we have "gamed" the event, or cheated somehow. Our dedication to our candidate is declared to be fanatical, in the most negative sense of the word. However, when on occasion the supporters of an establishment supported "big government" candidate manages to show their enthusiasm, they are applauded.
> ...

----------


## justatrey

Final push!!!

We're going to have a 2,000+ day?

----------


## JustinL

The Facebook attends is just blowing up! Incredible pace and it all starts in just over an hour! You guys getting excited!? I hope everyone is set to go with the pages and we don't have any technical difficulties and people donate fiendishly!

----------


## R3volutionJedi

If I buy a shirt, does it contribute to the ticker??

----------


## JustinL

> Final push!!!
> 
> We're going to have a 2,000+ day?


We are!

----------


## JustinL

> If I buy a shirt, does it contribute to the ticker??


Yes! So long as it's from the official site and not an unofficial site like ronpaulswag. Now is the time to buy your shirts and stuff, during this fundraiser!

----------


## R3volutionJedi

> Yes! So long as it's from the official site and not an unofficial site like ronpaulswag. Now is the time to buy your shirts and stuff, during this fundraiser!


Awesome Possum.

----------


## trey4sports

nvm

----------


## dusman



----------


## SchleckBros

+2000

----------


## trey4sports

that is badass!

----------


## MJU1983

> 


Nice!  The blazer cannot be blacked out!

----------


## qwerty

> 


BADASS!

----------


## Legend1104

Wow we are really cooking now. I wish we had been getting this kind of increase besides just today.

----------


## JustinL

> Nice!  The blazer cannot be blacked out!


Someone get that blazer to Ron Paul and we'll win easy!

----------


## J. Evins

A photo I took at a local rally.

----------


## pauliticalfan

T Minus 19 minutes. We must be ready to implement our day-of plan, much like getting out the vote. This is super exciting.

----------


## J. Evins

actually its on FlickR now, I get a ton of views there.  Copied and pasted the letter someone used here earlier.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/evinsj/...in/photostream

----------


## Legend1104

About to break 20,000 on FB.

----------


## qwerty

GUYS! Need everybody´s help on Youtube after midnight! 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...after-midnight!

----------


## justatrey

20,000!!!

----------


## Legend1104

20,000 attending on FB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MJU1983

I hope RON PAUL “PLAN TO RESTORE AMERICA” is still prominently displayed somewhere on the site, in addition to the ticker.

----------


## NickOdell

I want the pledge competition to end already! hahaha it is nerve racking trying to stay in the top 3!

----------


## Legend1104

> I want the pledge competition to end already! hahaha it is nerve racking trying to stay in the top 3!

----------


## ItsTime

> 


Epic

----------


## justinpagewood

Nice!  Does anyone have an upclose picture of those cards in everyone's hands?

----------


## eaglesfan48

Is there a mirror site we can watch the ticker or a graph from?

I don't want to take down the main site

----------


## JustinL

The Black This Out site needs to be updated with a big donate button and the pledge button removed!! Quickly! It has begun!

----------


## JustinL

Their ticker is only a 3 million ticker, let's blow that thing out of the water! Shame they didn't try anything more fancy beyond having a ticker, would have been cool! Perhaps it was a bandwidth issue with doing anything more complicated? Dunno. But I'm sure we can beat 3 million!

----------


## qwerty

SPREAD THE WORD!!!!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Did anybody get the count at 12:00 AM? I just got home.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

spread to OWS and Tea Party groups

----------


## Aratus

loosely 75k on the 18th + 75k since midnight = $150,ooo for BTO and climbing

----------


## LibertyEsq

> Did anybody get the count at 12:00 AM? I just got home.


0. in fact I think the ticker was started a minute or so late

----------


## trey4sports

> Did anybody get the count at 12:00 AM? I just got home.


it was at 20,000 at 11:48 - quit watching it after that. I'd say probably around 20,030 was the final number or so

----------


## trey4sports

> 0. in fact I think the ticker was started a minute or so late



i think he is talking about FB pledges

----------


## pauliticalfan

FB pledges were slightly over 20k, say 20,070 or so, but I don't have an exact number.

----------


## JustinL

> Did anybody get the count at 12:00 AM? I just got home.


20,057

----------


## MJU1983

Tried Joe Rogan, again... 

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/126517872519421952

----------


## JustinL

Both the Facebook picture (still says tomorrow) and the Blackthisout.com site need to be updated! The sooner the better I think.

----------


## dusman

> Both the Facebook picture (still says tomorrow) and the Blackthisout.com site need to be updated! The sooner the better I think.


We are working on it right now!

----------


## dusman

Can someone look into grabbing the donation ticker code that the campaign web site is using?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Holy moly, Ron Paul is blacked out on his official FB page!!!

----------


## KingNothing

> Tried Joe Rogan, again... 
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/126517872519421952


Joe rules.  He retweeted something I sent to him the other day about the WoD, and 200+ people retweeted it afterwards.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Ok, a couple things. The image on the Facebook event needs to be changed to say "Today!" Also, somebody posted this in another thread. If it's possible, it might be a good idea to go ahead with it...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Facebook-Event




> I'm not sure but I think if the event owner changes the title of a Facebook event it might notify everyone.
> 
> Might be a good idea for whoever's in charge to update the title to something like "Black This Out Money Bomb! -- HAPPENING NOW!" or periodically throughout the day to something like "Black This Out Money Bomb! -- $1 Million & Counting!"


And one other thing, in the morning we need to send out reminder emails using the RonPaulForums and BlackThisOut email lists. We should definitely brag about how much we've brought in so far. We need people to be excited about this so that they go promote it.

----------


## davidt!

"And one other thing, in the morning we need to send out reminder emails using the RonPaulForums and BlackThisOut email lists. We should definitely brag about how much we've brought in so far. We need people to be excited about this so that they go promote it. "

Yep, this should happen as soon as possible so everyone gets these when they wake up in the morning.

----------


## Sentinelrv

8:00 AM is usually the time when donations start spiking again right? If so, we need the email to be sent out before then, maybe around 7:00 AM so that it will be in their inbox by the time they wake up.

----------


## jordie

> Can someone look into grabbing the donation ticker code that the campaign web site is using?


It's just refreshing this:

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/wp-conten...?1319005279176

Number on the end being random or a timestamp.

----------


## jordie

> It's just refreshing this:
> 
> http://www.ronpaul2012.com/wp-conten...?1319005279176
> 
> Number on the end being random or a timestamp.


hey, looks like my counter for the PUSH is working: http://www.whoshouldisupport.com/rp2...ounter_500.php

I could easily adapt that if needed, dusman!

----------


## Blankstare

> Tried Joe Rogan, again... 
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/126517872519421952


Haha I see we had the same idea!!! He's probably got like 5000 of them!

----------


## dusman

> hey, looks like my counter for the PUSH is working: http://www.whoshouldisupport.com/rp2...ounter_500.php
> 
> I could easily adapt that if needed, dusman!


Can this be customized at all?

----------


## dusman

> It's just refreshing this:
> 
> http://www.ronpaul2012.com/wp-conten...?1319005279176
> 
> Number on the end being random or a timestamp.


Could you get me a code to pull just the donation total out of the array? That should work for now.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Can this be customized at all?


Dusman, are you in contact with Josh Lowry at all?

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, are you in contact with Josh Lowry at all?


I am, but not sure if he is still up or not. Whats up?

----------


## Monique

"Thank you for contacting Mercola.com; we’re delighted to assist you today!  Thank you for letting us know.  Dr. Mercola has endorsed Ron Paul and there is an article on our site that speaks of this. We cannot guarantee that Dr. Mercola. Will write an article on Oct. 19 but we have forwarded your inquiry to him for consideration.

We hope this information has been helpful, and appreciate your inquiry.  If there is anything else we can do to assist you, please let us know.  As always, we wish nothing but the best to both you and your health!"

----------


## Monique

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-10-19 01:16:01

----------


## Monique

And then I had to buy a _few_ things.  lol

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $107.60
Transaction date/time: 2011-10-19 01:28:52

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I am, but not sure if he is still up or not. Whats up?


Not sure if you saw my post a couple minutes ago, but we need to have a reminder email sent out through the RonPaulForums and BlackThisOut.com email lists before 8:00 AM, which is when donations usually start spiking. I would say 7:00 AM is a good time to send it out, that way people will see the email as soon as they wake up. It could help give us a huge boost early in the morning.

----------


## mport1

> Not sure if you saw my post a couple minutes ago, but we need to have a reminder email sent out through the RonPaulForums and BlackThisOut.com email lists before 8:00 AM, which is when donations usually start spiking. I would say 7:00 AM is a good time to send it out, that way people will see the email as soon as they wake up. It could help give us a huge boost early in the morning.


I completely agree.  This would be great! 

I'm not sure what you guys are planning to do throughout the day but I think an early morning email plus 2 short updates/reminders would be great.  Just my two cents

----------


## dusman

> Not sure if you saw my post a couple minutes ago, but we need to have a reminder email sent out through the RonPaulForums and BlackThisOut.com email lists before 8:00 AM, which is when donations usually start spiking. I would say 7:00 AM is a good time to send it out, that way people will see the email as soon as they wake up. It could help give us a huge boost early in the morning.


Will is next to me working on the letter. We'll program it to send out at 7:00-8:00 and I'll forward it to Josh. 

Basically, we are thinking to encourage everyone to forward off the letter mentioned earlier in this thread to every news media source we can think of. I'll have the new page up here shortly, so you can get an idea of what we are thinking.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-10-18 23:08:15
Transaction ID: 314792948

FIREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEE

KABLOWWWWWW

----------


## JustinL

When you email the reminder to donate I think you should also encourage people to keep promoting the event and spreading the word. Keep people inviting their friend lists on FB to get the word out to more and more.

----------


## mport1

I have a few tiny suggestions for the BTO Site.  

Is there a way to add a ticker somewhere prominent on the site?  

Should the button wording be changed to "donate", "donate now," or "donate to the official campaign?"  Right now it says "pledge to donate."

Lastly, is there a way to make it abundantly clear that the day is today?  The text "The Day Has Arrived..." is much smaller than the other more prominent/flashy text.  I'm worried if people are seeing this site for the first time they may miss that it's today.  Would likely only be a few small number of people, but every bit counts

----------


## wstrucke

http://ronpaulmyths.com/blackthisout.htm

----------


## Monique

Nice Voluntary!!  Thanks for supporting the revolution!!!!  You so rock!!

----------


## lucent

dusman, I sent you a private message.

----------


## jordie

@dusman - I updated the graphics on the counter. You can iframe it if you want.

http://www.whoshouldisupport.com/rp2...ounter_500.php

Same goes to Josh if you want to use it for the RPF homepage.

Iframe code:


```
<iframe src="http://www.whoshouldisupport.com/rp2012/rp_counter_500.php" border="0" width="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" height="376"></iframe>
```

----------


## WD-NY

> I have a few tiny suggestions for the BTO Site.  
> 
> Is there a way to add a ticker somewhere prominent on the site?  
> 
> Should the button wording be changed to "donate", "donate now," or "donate to the official campaign?"  Right now it says "pledge to donate."
> 
> Lastly, is there a way to make it abundantly clear that the day is today?  The text "The Day Has Arrived..." is much smaller than the other more prominent/flashy text.  I'm worried if people are seeing this site for the first time they may miss that it's today.  Would likely only be a few small number of people, but every bit counts


Http://www.blackthisout.com updated

----------


## JustinL

Much better on the Blackthisout.com website! Thanks!

Eeek! The donation button sends you straight back to the same page!!

----------


## dusman

About all I can take for today.. Next up is the streets of NYC.

----------


## Monique

Sleep well Dusman!  Thanks for everything.  Really.  Thank you!!!!

----------


## JustinL

The Facebook event page picture was never updated and still says tomorrow. Did the person/people in control of that go to bed already or can we get them to change it?

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

get some sleep

continue party tomorrow

----------


## Hospitaller

I hitup the TOTAL WAR CENTRE forums!

http://www.twcenter.net/forums/showt...475250&page=21

----------


## qwerty

> I hitup the TOTAL WAR CENTRE forums!
> 
> http://www.twcenter.net/forums/showt...475250&page=21


NICE WORK!

WE NEED EVERYBODY TO SPREAD THE WORD ALL DAY!!!

----------


## MJU1983

$300,000+ and counting...

----------


## qwerty

we need everybody to give everything they can for Ron today!

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Facebook attendees up by 1000 today and its not even noon yet. PUUUUSH!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Spread the word, we can make this big!

----------


## TexMac

Is the facebook page supposed to send a reminder?  I'm pledged on FB and I haven't received anything from the BTO page.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Drudge this! http://www.thestatecolumn.com/articl...ut-money-bomb/

----------


## justatrey

> Drudge this! http://www.thestatecolumn.com/articl...ut-money-bomb/


drudged!

----------


## Birdlady

I haven't kept up on this thread today, so I dunno if this was suggested or not. However someone who is good at speaking, should call into the Alex Jones show. Sounds like Aaron Dykes is filling in today.

----------


## radiofriendly

*IMPORTANT ACTION ITEM*: All facebook events that have less than 5,000 guests can send a mass message out to attendees.
My experience is that even older events work for this...as long as it isn't super old.

Send out the info on Black This Out complete with appropriate links--at this point, directly to the official site.

details:
To message the event guest list, go to the events main page and click "Message All Guests" beneath the event photo. You will be able to send a message to all guests, or to different groups of guests based on RSVP status. 

Please note that you can only message all guests if the total number of guests who are attending, maybe attending, or who have not yet replied does not exceed 5,000. Also, if an event is hosted by a Page, the Page admin will not see the option to send a message to event guests.
http://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=121551427928269

----------


## DrN0

There's something wrong with the donation page. My first two attempts got me a "recipient unkown" alert, and my third attempt gave me no alert, but it didn't give me a confirmation either. Also, my name did not come up on the banner. Anybody heard of any website tampering today?

----------


## JustinL

Technical difficulties and the graph makes it look like it went on for a couple hours! What a buzz kill! We need to make up a lot of ground, that was harsh! We're only a little over a million so far. Don't be discouraged people, if it doesn't work at first encourage people to try again later and make sure their donation counts!

----------


## DrN0

I went ahead and tried just buying a bunch of loot in the campaign store. It worked. I got me a bunch of stuff!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Anybody calling from RP2012.org?

----------


## DrN0

They didn't have website problems back in '07 when they were on a shoe string, why would they have it now? I've heard reports this time around that the website has been hit on previous occasions by dos attacks. If that's true, the campaign should do a press release on it and RP should mention it in the debates.

----------


## seawolf

Due to the fact that the Black This Out Money Bomb lost two hours and approximately $120,000 in potential donations earlier earilier today due to the bandwith issue I strongly recommend the following:

Ask the Campaign to extend the Black This Out Money Bomb thru tomorrow in order to maximize donations and hopefully mine/find new donors thru our outreach programs in place.

Sadly, this Money Bomb will now forever have an asterick after it because of the lost time (almost 10% of the 24 hour Money Bomb timeframe) due to circumstances beyond the control of the RP Grassroots, particularly the ones on this thread who busted their tails to make this day happen.

Let's turn a slight negative into an overwhelming positive and get the most donations and donors we can thru a 24 hour extension.

----------


## dusman

> Due to the fact that the Black This Out Money Bomb lost two hours and approximately $120,000 in potential donations earlier earilier today due to the bandwith issue I strongly recommend the following:
> 
> Ask the Campaign to extend the Black This Out Money Bomb thru tomorrow in order to maximize donations and hopefully mine/find new donors thru our outreach programs in place.
> 
> Sadly, this Money Bomb will now forever have an asterick after it because of the lost time (almost 10% of the 24 hour Money Bomb timeframe) due to circumstances beyond the control of the RP Grassroots, particularly the ones on this thread who busted their tails to make this day happen.
> 
> Let's turn a slight negative into an overwhelming positive and get the most donations and donors we can thru a 24 hour extension.


Yes, I'm thinking we need to extend until tomorrow too. If we get coverage from Joe Scarborough on his show tomorrow, we'll get a lot of curiosity, I'm sure, it will be worth it to do this.

----------


## kill the banks

it should be extended

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Agreed they should extend it. Has some suggested this to the campaign yet?

----------


## dusman

> Agreed they should extend it. Has some suggested this to the campaign yet?


We are working on that.

----------


## BIG_J

We should make it a 7 day marathon lasting until midnight on the 26th.

----------


## JamesButabi

> We are working on that.


Definitely.  Donations are hot right now.  The hype will last through tomorrow.  Ticker needs to stay up

----------


## michaelkellenger

Even with that time back....our donations are not on par with the whole pledges thing....and facebook attendees.

----------


## justatrey

I'm curious what the total # of donors is. This has always been the key, imo.

We have gotten less than 1% of supporters to donate for previous moneybombs. I was hoping we could make it 3,  4, or 5% this time. That's really all it takes for a massive moneybomb: everyone who can just chipping in *something*  - even $2 or $3 instead of relying so heavily on the diehards to donate huge. 

With that said we still have all evening so let's keep our heads up! I'm still thinking 3 mil is possible if we want it bad enough...

----------


## AmberH

Central Time

*Birthday Bomb*  

*6:40*       $216,050                                    
*7:40*       $248,683    ................                          *$32,633  per hour *  
*8:40*       $310,935    ................                          *$62,252  per hour*
*9:40*       $397,390    ................                          *$86,455  per hour*
*10:40*      $502,040    ..............                          * $104,650 per hour*
*11:40*      $602,670    ..............                          * $100,630 per hour*
*12:40*      $707,566    ..............                          *$104,896  per  hour*
*1:40*        $788,724   ................                             *$81,158  per hour*
*2:40*        $867,705    ................                                    *$78,981  per hour*
*3:40*        $941,117    ................                                     *$73,412  per hour*
*4:40*        $1,008,570  .............                                     *$67,453  per hour*
*5:40*        $1,088,469  .............                                     *$79,899  per hour*
*6:40*        $1,162,650   .............                                      * $74,181  per hour*
*7:40*        $1,236,630   .............                                     *$73,980  per hour* 



*BlackTHISout*

*6:40*        369,220.19
*7:40       * 438,089.84    ...............                           *$68,869.65  per hour*
*8:40*         535,690.04   ...............                        *$97,600.20  per hour*
*9:40*         655,991.73    ...............                        *$120,301.69  per hour*
*10:40*        773,001.83   .............                          * $117,010.10  per hour*
*11:40*        882,708.32    .............                             *$109,706.49  per hour*  ticker stuck
*12:40*        882,708.32     ............                                              Ticker still down
*1:40*          1,005,828.91
*2:40*          1,111,030.41   .............                                        *$105,201.50  per hour*
*3:40*          1,217,858.56   .............                                          *$106,828.15  per hour*

----------


## pacelli

> Even with that time back....our donations are not on par with the whole pledges thing....and facebook attendees.


We'll need to wait until the entire event is over and do an effective postmortem on it so that way we can test the theory in this thread regarding pledges+donations, etc..  we could learn some interesting things from crunching the numbers (once it is over) that will help with future money bombs.

----------


## LibertyEsq

We may have to go back to the 2007 model and try to get 30,000 concrete pledges for $100.00 or $201.20 or something

----------


## Monique

I am on facebook too and the only notification I got was the little event's box on the side of my account had a number in there.  That isn't much of a reminder.  Every day I have notifications for events and I have tuned them out completely.  Is there any way to contact all these people?

----------


## beardedlinen

> Even with that time back....our donations are not on par with the whole pledges thing....and facebook attendees.


I'm gonna be cautiously optimistic and remind you that people are just getting home from work on the east coast now.  The ticker is doing the talking currently.

----------


## LibertyEsq

I think we'll be over 3m for the day. Ticker is doing a steady 3k+/min now, almost double 2 hours ago

----------


## rideurlightning

We need to set up mass rallies all over the country the next time we go for such a bold number.

----------


## seawolf

Does anyone have an update on the BTO Extension Proposal for 24 hours?

Has the Campaign responded to our request??

----------


## seawolf

Ron Paul Forums Declares BTO 72 Hour Money Bomb!!!!

Dunsman and or anyone else working on this issue, can you confirm that we have an extension from the Campaign.  Do any of you have further ideas, suggestions etc. on how to maximize this golden opportunity!!!!!

----------


## Monique

Anyone donating, please do so asap.   The website is lagging badly and the call center is handling all the overflow.  However the call center folks leave at 6pm Pacific time.  That is just when folks are getting home.  I have begged them to stay later, so we will see.  If you know of any people who plan on donating later in the evening over the phone, please call the campaign and let them know.  If they know lots of donations are coming in later, they will stay late.  Poor folks have been there all day.

----------


## seawolf

We need someone to update the blackthisout.com website as to the 72 Hour time period change - Oct 19 thru 21.....unfortunately I am not very well versed in creating/changing websites......Any takers?????

----------


## seawolf

In addition, any thoughts on sending out an Update #4 BTO E-Mail tomorrow morning highlighting this first ever 72 Hour Money Bomb!!!

----------


## dusman

> We need someone to update the blackthisout.com website as to the 72 Hour time period change - Oct 19 thru 21.....unfortunately I am not very well versed in creating/changing websites......Any takers?????


I'll try working on this tonight. Lots of updates to work on!

----------


## Monique

Will the ticker stay up for the whole 72 hours?

----------


## seawolf

Thank you Dusman!!!!  I hope you had a Great Time in NYC today!!!

----------


## freejack

> I'll try working on this tonight. Lots of updates to work on!


Sweet!  BTO carries on!

----------


## NickOdell

Hey Dusman, I think we should still end the Pledge competition tonight as planned, even if we continue the moneybomb through the 21st. I think it is detracting from donations because people (myself included, a little bit) are still pushing for pledges trying to win the competition instead of pushing for donations.. I know a pledge is supposed to turn into a donation, but at this point I think it is just a little distracting.

----------


## MJU1983

I wish the campaign would still have his Plan for America highlighted somehow....

----------


## dusman

> Hey Dusman, I think we should still end the Pledge competition tonight as planned, even if we continue the moneybomb through the 21st. I think it is detracting from donations because people (myself included, a little bit) are still pushing for pledges trying to win the competition instead of pushing for donations.. I know a pledge is supposed to turn into a donation, but at this point I think it is just a little distracting.


It ended at midnight and the pledge pages shouldn't be operational since about 2:00-3:00AM. We took a screenshot at exactly midnight and will be going through all the pledges for the top 3 and verifying all IPs are unique and that all e-mails are authentic.

----------


## NickOdell

> It ended at midnight and the pledge pages shouldn't be operational since about 2:00-3:00AM. We took a screenshot at exactly midnight and will be going through all the pledges for the top 3 and verifying all IPs are unique and that all e-mails are authentic.


Oh, I thought it ended tonight :P I've been promoting it all day :P i guess I can stop now LOL sweet

----------


## NickOdell

> It ended at midnight and the pledge pages shouldn't be operational since about 2:00-3:00AM. We took a screenshot at exactly midnight and will be going through all the pledges for the top 3 and verifying all IPs are unique and that all e-mails are authentic.


I think I might have been in the top three, not sure, so in full disclosure:

I made an extra 2 pledge because I made two separate donations (in addition to my own) for two friends who couldn't donate today for various reasons. I have all three transaction ID's/info if you need to see them. Another thing with mine, I had my two brothers over and I they both pledged from my computer, so that may come up with the same IP address but different email's as well... 

Have fun sorting through all the IP stuff

----------


## jordie

> We may have to go back to the 2007 model and try to get 30,000 concrete pledges for $100.00 or $201.20 or something


I agree! We've almost got 10,000 emails on the blackthisout website! So I think we can only go up from here! My suggestions: $100 or $200 OR maybe a "GO ALL IN FOR DR. PAUL" moneybomb, because the primaries are all sooner than planned and we really need to get money in there sooner. Maybe the $100 bomb, then an all in bomb?

----------


## pacelli

just realize that by extending this by 3 days, you effectively deflate anything from upcoming Nov 5.  Which is fine with me, Ron needs the money now.  PLEASE lets not start promoting the next moneybomb until this 3-day event is over, ok?

----------


## seawolf

I agree that we should hold promoting any future Money Bomb at this time.  Planning can go on, but no out and out promotion until Saturday, October 22nd!!!

We are in historic times.....a three Day Money Bomb has never been attempted either in 2007 or during this Campaign cycle!!!  Never period!!!

Let's enjoy the moment and see how many donations and donors we can help create in the next 50 + hours!!!!

Actually, I think this is really a Special Time to be a RP Grassroot's Member!!!!!

----------


## Monique

Is the ticker going to stay up for the whole 72 hours?  I called the campaign and someone there said they promise to leave it up until tomorrow morning.  I am worried because the call center has been taking lots of calls from people who couldn't donate online due to problems, but the call center went home at 6pm pacific time.  I think this might really hurt us tonight.  All the west coast people are coming home from work now and if they can't get through, we are going to miss a lot of donations.

----------


## pacodever

> Is the ticker going to stay up for the whole 72 hours?  I called the campaign and someone there said they promise to leave it up until tomorrow morning.  I am worried because the call center has been taking lots of calls from people who couldn't donate online due to problems, but the call center went home at 6pm pacific time.  I think this might really hurt us tonight.  All the west coast people are coming home from work now and if they can't get through, we are going to miss a lot of donations.


We can't man the phones for 24 hours during a 24 hour money bomb!?!   I am Active duty Navy stationed in Guam (US Territory) and billing address there as well. Tried to donating w/ CC but the campaign still hasn't added Guam on the pulldown.  Tried Paypal w/ no success.  Probably a conflict w/ mailing address/billing address. I tried calling and go nothing.  Guess my donation will be tomorrow, IF I can get through to the call center.

----------


## justatrey

> just realize that by extending this by 3 days, you effectively deflate anything from upcoming Nov 5.  Which is fine with me, Ron needs the money now.  PLEASE lets not start promoting the next moneybomb until this 3-day event is over, ok?


If you look at the effort that has gone into this one, I doubt we'll be able to match it for anything in the future. I mean people were promoting this day after day hour after hour. Just look at how long this thread is. Might as well give the money to this one - get the money to Ron sooner and create a bigger total.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Who was it that had contact with the Ron Paul 2012 Facebook page? We need them to install a new banner advertising the 72 hour extension. It's our job to get the word out. This is a good start. We need somebody to make a new banner or edit the current one.

----------


## NickOdell

> Who was it that had contact with the Ron Paul 2012 Facebook page? We need them to install a new banner advertising the 72 hour extension. It's our job to get the word out. This is a good start. We need somebody to make a new banner or edit the current one.


That would be me, and I have asked him about doing a Facebook banner, but he said that facebook page wouldn't let him for some reason... or are you talking about the picture for the page? I can ask him to change that to something new. What picture?

----------


## MJU1983

> Who was it that had contact with the Ron Paul 2012 Facebook page? We need them to install a new banner advertising the 72 hour extension. It's our job to get the word out. This is a good start. We need somebody to make a new banner or edit the current one.


I'm facebook friends with him.  I'm sure others are as well.

----------


## trey4sports

> just realize that by extending this by 3 days, you effectively deflate anything from upcoming Nov 5.  Which is fine with me, Ron needs the money now.  PLEASE lets not start promoting the next moneybomb until this 3-day event is over, ok?



Pretty sure Nov. 5th is not going to end up being a moneybomb.

----------


## parocks

> We need to set up mass rallies all over the country the next time we go for such a bold number.


We need to expect some type of on the ground component to every money bomb.  When the dates and the themes are picked, what goes along with that is the on the ground action.  

No matter what the on the ground action is, it should be announced, right then.

What is the next money bomb, and what are the on the ground actions?

We need to hurry, quickly, for the next money bomb.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I'm talking about this picture. It's the main picture on the entire page. We need to either edit the picture or completely change it so that it reflects "72 HOURS: Oct 19th - 21st" so that everyone visiting the page will realize we're extending it...

----------


## Sentinelrv

I see somebody made these two banners. Maybe we could use them or create new ones...

----------


## Sentinelrv

I actually like the top one better. They're pretty good because they say "It's Time! Donate Now!" as well as relaying the fact that it's now a 3 day event. it might be a good idea to put the website address under "Donate Now" though.

----------


## MJU1983

> I see somebody made these two banners. Maybe we could use them or create new ones...


Like

----------


## JamesButabi

Sooooooo many first time donors.  I've never seen so many people post that this is their first time ever.  Had to have seen at least 1000 today.  Republicans take notice!   NO ONE BUT PAUL!

----------


## NickOdell

> I see somebody made these two banners. Maybe we could use them or create new ones...


I sent him a message. He is offline so probably wont be updated till tomorrow.

----------


## JustinL

I wonder how effective the money bomb strategy really is... it definitely pulls in nice totals for a day, but what is lost? Between each one we seem to lose steam and people hold onto their money for it when they could give it earlier. Perhaps a shift in strategy is in order after this one. A more steady promotion of Dr Paul and his message and a more general overbearing urgency to the need to promote his message and donate to him that is continuous and not in these bursts. Promote the idea of breaking yesterday's donation record each day with a graph showing the day's donations and the previous two and perhaps on the same graph a quarterly total with the bigger number as well (with the daily $ on the left, quarterly $ on right).

Promote the wider message of the urgency of getting Paul the nomination and how with all these silly move-ups in the primaries we're being squeezed for time. I mean we've specifically told people to not donate yet and then people have to be reminded to donate on the right day and their are server load issues. Just get people to donate everything they can now and get them to promote the message as wide as possible. Can this work or is it a bad strategy shift? I don't know, but with this new strategy special days would still be promoted with a theme, but people wouldn't be encouraged to wait to donate, but to simply spread a themed message of support for Dr. Paul... perhaps foregoing a specific day even and each month having a donation theme to target different audiences for donation. Like anti-media one month, for the soldiers and veterans the next, and so on. Having a monthly graph if we did it that way. Just tossing out the idea of doing things a bit differently to see what you guys think. I don't like having to do double work to get them to pledge and then donate weeks later. Especially when they could have donated right then and there. Get people to donate more not on the allure of a donation ticker, but more on principle per se, that it's needed as much as possible as soon as possible.

----------


## LibertyEsq

> I wonder how effective the money bomb strategy really is... it definitely pulls in nice totals for a day, but what is lost? Between each one we seem to lose steam and people hold onto their money for it when they could give it earlier. Perhaps a shift in strategy is in order after this one. A more steady promotion of Dr Paul and his message and a more general overbearing urgency to the need to promote his message and donate to him that is continuous and not in these bursts. Promote the idea of breaking yesterday's donation record each day with a graph showing the day's donations and the previous two and perhaps on the same graph a quarterly total with the bigger number as well (with the daily $ on the left, quarterly $ on right).
> 
> Promote the wider message of the urgency of getting Paul the nomination and how with all these silly move-ups in the primaries we're being squeezed for time. I mean we've specifically told people to not donate yet and then people have to be reminded to donate on the right day and their are server load issues. Just get people to donate everything they can now and get them to promote the message as wide as possible. Can this work or is it a bad strategy shift? I don't know, but with this new strategy special days would still be promoted with a theme, but people wouldn't be encouraged to wait to donate, but to simply spread a themed message of support for Dr. Paul... perhaps foregoing a specific day even and each month having a donation theme to target different audiences for donation. Like anti-media one month, for the soldiers and veterans the next, and so on. Having a monthly graph if we did it that way. Just tossing out the idea of doing things a bit differently to see what you guys think. I don't like having to do double work to get them to pledge and then donate weeks later. Especially when they could have donated right then and there. Get people to donate more not on the allure of a donation ticker, but more on principle per se, that it's needed as much as possible as soon as possible.


It's definitely good for the type of grassroots support Paul has. He can't gather 100,000 of us in a fundraiser to collect small checks of $50.00 each, Perry and Romney get their money from small get-togethers with bankers. We've raised far more than any candidate not named Perry or Romney

----------


## freejack

We can extend the black this out moneybomb indefinitely.  How about we make it so that each time Ron gets blacked out, we donate X dollars?  dusman can make some changes to the site to track the blackouts as they occur.

It keeps the money flowing and we get to take out our frustrations productively.

----------


## Monique

I personally think our next push should be for delegates.  It takes time to join a Republican group, attend meetings, and then become a precinct captain.  Then you have to try to become a delegate.  Remember, voting is only a suggestion to the delegate who they should vote for at the Republican convention.  The delegates decide who the nominee is.  

I don't know how we could have worked harder than we did for this one.  I know I am tapped out for the year.  I can't give another dime.  I think we need to start pulling in a lot more supporters for Ron Paul.  Instead of getting the blackthisout total up, we need to get the number of supporters for Ron up from 500,000.  We have been stuck there for a long time.  It doesn't matter if it is on facebook, but I do think facebook reflects to some degree what is going on in society.  We also need to start focusing on calling people for the early caucuses.  That is what I will be doing.  

Oh, and fyi...I could have sworn I once knew a way to email people who were on facebook.  It had to do with finding their facebook account and then sending them an email to facebook.com or something like that.  I could be misremembering, but if that is the case, then can we somehow take that list of 20,000 or so that clicked attend and figure out their email addresses?  That would be a huge help to our database.

----------


## jasonxe



----------


## JustinL

I think that's more of what I'm getting at Monique. Focus on expanding the base and get more voters. Spread the message and candidate and create a general mentality of give as much as you can as soon as you can while spreading the message. Get more people supporting Dr Paul and the general idea of how we're in a fight for our liberties and freedoms and the constitution. We really need to convert people that seem to be so against him. The media has done a real number on Ron Paul, not just by ignoring him, but by making the people that do know of him not really know about him and end up being anti-Ron Paul. Even sometimes as they promote a pro-Ron Paul message they'll denounce him and offer up some other phony who is anti-their message and they don't even realize they've been totally fooled. We need some stronger poll showings.

Perhaps a bit less 'money bombs' and more activism style bombs where everyone goes out and spreads the message as much as possible and let the money come in on its own accord with the new support to then spread the message further. We need to get people talking more and discussing more and break people free of all their misconceptions of Ron Paul. Also drive home how he'll be a constitutional president and won't abuse his powers to his own ends (like as it relates to pro-choice for example). Let people know which issues are truely relevant to a non-abusive president as far as what they can and can't do is concerned. People have gotten this hugely over-inflated idea of what it is the president does and part of that is due to how they've stretched the powers of the executive branch in unconstitutional ways.

----------


## Monique

I completely agree Justin.  What kills me is that we spent so much time on this to the exclusion of other things and it seems they got just as much as they do without any of this work.  Perhaps we wouldn't have done nearly so well if we hadn't been here, (broken window fallacy)  but still, I think you are completely right that now we need to turn our efforts to other things that might have more of an impact.  If we had raised 6 million we would have made a huge splash in the media, but they are used to him raising a couple of million in a day.  Right now we really need to figure out a way to get Ron's name said regularly in the media.  No matter what we think, unless he is a household name we can't win.  So, we need to find a way to get that to happen.

----------


## pauliticalfan

*Urgent: Shouldn't someone change the event time on FB so it doesn't end??????????????*

----------


## justinpagewood

It's going to be very easy to carry this theme into the coming months.  I think after this moneybomb, is where things can get really exciting. 

We are standing up to those who stand for the STATUS QUO.

----------


## bolidew

Come on we shouldn't let it end until hitting 
$6,000,000

It's doable!

----------


## Monique

I do think everyone should keep the black this out bar across their face.  It really helps spreading the message about Ron.  I see a lot of people ask what the bars are about and that opens the door to discussing Ron.

----------


## gls

> *Urgent: Shouldn't someone change the event time on FB so it doesn't end??????????????*


There isn't the option to do that unfortunately

----------


## seawolf

Thank you for Updating the blackthisout.com Website.....looks GREAT

Wow!!! A 72 Hour Money Bomb!!!!

----------


## JustinL

I think we should keep getting more and more people to black out their pictures and keep ours blacked out and parse it from the money bomb into a general theme. Keep it going so long as the media remains so biased against Ron Paul and regularly take note of it on the site perhaps. Collecting the bias so people that go to the site can see how widespread and rampant it is and how it's still going on. Wake a few people up to how easily they're being played by the mainstream media perhaps. Kind of have it as an additional cause to point out bad media coverage for Ron Paul or anything for that matter whereby they are obviously working unfairly against the average person and their need for good media coverage. Lots of good news gets squandered by corporate interest, not just political stuff. Media outlets are afraid to do anything that would offend their advertisers even if their advertisers are deceiving scum selling poison to the American people.

----------


## JustinL

22,113 (+2056) for the day on FB

----------


## seawolf

RP Campaign Ticker read $2,161,650.55 at Midnight EDT.  Congratulations to all on this thread who worked sooooo hard for this moment!!!!

After a Good Night's Sleep let's redouble our efforts to set a 72 Hour Money Bomb Record so high that it will never be broken by any Campaign....

----------


## JustinL

Did people lose the ability to mass invite their friends on FB to the event since it's now over? That's going to be a large cramp in our plans. Facebook really does seem to have a lot of inhibitors for this type of thing. Need to figure out some ways to use its advantages without being crippled by its disadvantages.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Did people lose the ability to mass invite their friends on FB to the event since it's now over? That's going to be a large cramp in our plans. Facebook really does seem to have a lot of inhibitors for this type of thing. Need to figure out some ways to use its advantages without being crippled by its disadvantages.


Crap, you're right. Looks like we're going to have to do this the old fashioned way.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Just edit the page to extend the event on FB

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Just edit the page to extend the event on FB


I don't believe that's possible.

Somebody suggested creating a new event just for the next two days so that we can use the invite feature.

----------


## WD-NY

> 22,113 (+2056) for the day on FB


blackthisout.com pledge form is up 2600+ since Wed. @ 12:01am  (daily average was ~300)

----------


## Sentinelrv

> blackthisout.com pledge form is up 2600+ since Wed. @ 12:01am  (daily average was ~300)


 I think this letter is really helping to get email addresses. Maybe people aren't as opposed to providing their address to something like this, or it could just be because the money bomb was today.

----------


## lucent

The next money bomb needs worked on. We have less time to advertise 11-11-11 than we had to advertise BTO.

----------


## Monique

This money bomb is not over.  We have agreed not to even mention any other moneybombs while one is going on.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Somebody suggested creating a new event just for the next two days so that we can use the invite feature.


Is anything being done about this? We need to be able to invite new people on Facebook to donate in the extension. I suggest creating a new event with the same banner we have up right now.

----------


## seawolf

Is BTO E-Mail Update #4 going to be published and sent out today telling everyone that pledged about the extension until Friday, October 21st at Midnight!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Is BTO E-Mail Update #4 going to be published and sent out today telling everyone that pledged about the extension until Friday, October 21st at Midnight!!


WD-NY was supposed to be taking care of this. I changed my mind about the goal we should use in the email also. It doesn't look like $6 mil is going to be possible unless the momentum picks back up. I say we should focus on getting to the $3 mil goal and then expand it only if we reach it before Friday.

----------


## seawolf

I agree.....$ 3million is a much more reasonable goal for BTO at this point...........

----------


## curtissthompson

We shouldn't SETTLE for $3 Million, that will allow people to become COMPLACENT about promoting BTO these next 2 days!  I think we can reasonably expect to top $4 million, ONLY if we continue to promote BTO today and tomorrow like we did yesterday!

Remember, the time to strike is NOW! * With about 1/3rd of the electorate completely undecided and 2/3rds who haven't settled on their choice of candidate, the campaign needs the money NOW in order to directly reach out to voters and bypass the Media's BLACKOUT!*   Let's no't get ahead of ourselves with planning another moneybomb, when we haven't finished this one yet!  Let's finish this MoneyBomb strong!

----------


## radiofriendly

Spread the idea of hosting parties on Friday: 
http://www.dailypaul.com/183816/its-...arty-on-friday
please comment on the link

(written about, above)

----------


## IndianaPolitico

http://paul.depositwiz.com/
According to this, we have raised over 185,000 dollars today alone! Can we reach 200,000 by tonight?

----------


## seawolf

Did WD-NY ever send out BTO E-Mail Update #4?.....I have not seen it in my e-mail....

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Did WD-NY ever send out BTO E-Mail Update #4?.....I have not seen it in my e-mail....


No, but I sent Dusman a PM about it. I don't think he's been online yet.

----------


## seawolf

Thanks for the update Sentinelrv.....I hope we can send out the BTO E-Mail Update #4 first thing Friday Morning..... a lot of the RP Grassroots get Paid on Friday's and with some encouragement I think we can really closeout the BTO with a BANG!!!!

----------


## WD-NY

> Thanks for the update Sentinelrv.....I hope we can send out the BTO E-Mail Update #4 first thing Friday Morning..... a lot of the RP Grassroots get Paid on Friday's and with some encouragement I think we can really closeout the BTO with a BANG!!!!


Saving the email for tomorrow morning (payday ftw). 

Will send a follow up tomorrow mid-afternoon also

----------


## seawolf

Thank you WD-NY for your hard work on this.....At Midnight EDT last night the RP Campaign Ticker closed with $2,161,650.55.  With just under 30 minutes to go to the witching hour the RP Grassroots will have contributed over $290,000.00 for day two which more than makes up for the two hour Computer Glitch yesterday.

Tomorrow is going to surprise a lot of people!!!!  Thanks again for the update.....

----------


## WD-NY

> Thank you WD-NY for your hard work on this.....At Midnight EDT last night the RP Campaign Ticker closed with $2,161,650.55.  With just under 30 minutes to go to the witching hour the RP Grassroots will have contributed over $290,000.00 for day two which more than makes up for the two hour Computer Glitch yesterday.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to surprise a lot of people!!!!  Thanks again for the update.....


Nicely put - I'm going to use that

----------


## bolidew

Today is the pay day for many, let's see spikes on the donation graph!!!

----------


## bolidew

Bump.

----------


## radiofriendly

Fantastic article just out from the WSJ 

http://www.dailypaul.com/184015/wsj-...n-and-counting
(please bump on the DP)

Even mentions people blacking out their profile photos!
Super cool!

http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2011/1...-and-counting/

----------


## seawolf

WD-NY just got home from work and checked my E-Mail.... your BTO E-Mail Update #4 was absolutely OUTSTANDING!!!!

Congratulations on a great job....I can tell you put in a lot of time and effort to publish this great piece......

----------


## WD-NY

> WD-NY just got home from work and checked my E-Mail.... your BTO E-Mail Update #4 was absolutely OUTSTANDING!!!!
> 
> Congratulations on a great job....I can tell you put in a lot of time and effort to publish this great piece......


Thanks seawolf! I just sent out the final "1 hour left" version - Cleaned up the copy a bit and added in a few more images to reinforce some points 

Check it out:  http://eepurl.com/gBaPX

----------


## bolidew

I guess the ticker will stay on until it hits $3,000,000.

----------


## squirekyle

*Attendance Progress:*

100 Attending - Reached Nov. 21st
200 Attending - Reached Nov. 22nd
400 Attending - REACHED NOV. 23RD
800 Attending - REACHED NOV. 24TH
1000 Attending - REACHED NOV. 25TH
1200 Attending - REACHED NOV. 27TH

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






Where

25,000 Individuals Worldwide (Global Event)
RSVP to the EVENT HERE: http://www.facebook.com/events/203786723029474/
Supercharged from the "BLACK THIS OUT" Money Bomb, Ron Paul Grassroot supporters are back to help Ron Paul reach 1 MILLION likes on his Facebook page by the end of this year, but we need YOUR help.

We need 25,000 Ron Paul fans to RSVP to this event, then send at least 20 of their friends a message on December 12th, asking them to like the Facebook.com/RonPaul page. This will help reach the goal of 1 MILLION.

We hope you will consider helping us beat the establishment's BLACKOUT and start a REAL discussion nationwide about the true frontrunner of the Race. Thanks for your support in this effort.
----------------------------------------------------------
*HERE ARE THE 3 STEPS YOU NEED TO ACHIEVE TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN...*
----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------
1. RSVP by Clicking “JOIN” in the upper right corner of this page.
----------------------------------------------------------
2 Click “INVITE FRIENDS” after joining. WE NEED 25,000 of the 600,000 fans of Ron Paul on Facebook to attend. THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT STEP! PLEASE DO NOT SKIP IT!!!
----------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: SOME PEOPLE HAVE WANTED TO INVITE ALL THEIR FRIENDS OR HAVE HAD TROUBLE INVITING, WATCH THIS VIDEO AND READ THE VIDEO DESCRIPTION TO LEARN HOW TO INSTALL GREASEMONKEY ON FIREFOX TO HAVE AN "INVITE ALL" SELECTION: http://youtu.be/RmBgGDoX7G0
----------------------------------------------------------
3. PRIVATE MESSAGE at least 20 Facebook FRIENDS (preferably more or ALL of them) to “LIKE” the official Ron Paul page at facebook.com/ronpaul On the 3RD Week of December, any day from Monday, DECEMBER 12th leading up to the December 16th Tea Party Money Bomb... Message to copy and paste is at the end below.
----------------------------------------------------------

Start out with your “Close Friends”, Family and, THIS IS IMPORTANT: If you decide to not invite all your FB friends, TARGET KEY FRIENDS that you know support Ron Paul (example: because they have posted items on their profile about him or you have heard them personally say they like Ron Paul) but have NOT liked his official page yet. Personally I know 15 people I’m inviting that fit this description...
.



Mathematical PROOF: 25,000 RSVPs X 16 Friends = 400,000 Likes
600,000 Current Likes + 400,000 New Likes = 1,000,000 Likes


I truly believe this is Ron Paul’s last run for the presidency. I hope you will consider supporting the defender of the Constitution. Even If he doesn't win, let it not be said you did nothing.

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]




NOTE: FACEBOOK LIMITS A MAX OF 20 PER MESSAGE SO IF YOU WANT TO SEND THE PAGE TO MORE THAN 20 PEOPLE YOU'LL NEED TO SEND MULTIPLE MESSAGES

Written message below to send to your friends on December 12th.
COME BACK TO THIS PAGE ON THAT DAY & COPY & PASTE BELOW...

----------------------------------------------------------

Help Ron Paul, the Champion of the Constitution, reach a MILLION likes on his Facebook page! http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul

(Already liked the http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul page ? spread the message of liberty by forwarding this message to at least 20 of your friends!)


Congressman Ron Paul of Texas enjoys a national reputation as the premier advocate for liberty in politics today. Dr. Paul is the leading spokesman in Washington for limited constitutional government, low taxes, free markets, and a return to sound monetary policies based on commodity-backed currency. He is known among both his colleagues in Congress and his constituents for his consistent voting record in the House of Representatives: Dr. Paul never votes for legislation unless the proposed measure is expressly authorized by the Constitution.


DOWNLOAD Ron Paul's "Plan To Restore America" HERE: http://c3244172.r72.cf0.rackcdn.com/...mericaPlan.pdf

As President, Ron Paul will:
Phase out the IRS
End the Income Tax
Bring the Troops Home
End foreign Wars
End the FED
Stop foreign Aid
Secure our borders
Fix Health Care
Repeal the Patriot Act
Return Power to the States (As in 9th & 10th Amendments)
Balance The Budget
Abolish corporate subsidies
Return spending to ’06 levels

To stand with the American people, President Paul will take a yearly salary of $39,336 equal to the average US workers salary, instead of the current President’s $400,000 salary

12 Term Congressman Paul has always voted:
To Lower Taxes
For A Balanced Budget
To Lower Congressional Pay
To allow gun ownership
Against the National ID
To keep a free Internet
Against all bailouts
To limit the power of the Federal Government
To obey the Constitution as every official swears to do.

Ron Paul Facts:

Ron Paul receives an overwhelming majority of his donations from individuals like you. Other candidates are funded by special interests, banks & corporations.

Ron Paul is voted #1 in almost every post-debate poll
Most searched candidate on YouTube, Facebook & Google

Military veteran who respects our troops; whose donations from our active military exceed other candidates combined

An expert in economics and author of 8 books.
Predicted the current economic collapse in 2003
Endorses free trade, but rejects membership in NAFTA
As a physician, routinely lowered fees or worked for free
Gettysburg & Duke University School of Medicine graduate
Termed the “Champion of the Constitution”
Returns to the U.S. Treasury a portion of his annual budget.

A Man of consistent principled integrity and Christian leader who does not use his faith for political gain.



I hope you will like Ron Paul’s page on Facebook to learn more, I sincerely believe this is Ron Paul’s last shot at becoming the President of the United States. Thank you.

http://www.facebook.com/RonPaul

(Want to help Ron Paul after reading this message? copy & paste this entire message and share with 20 of your friends to help Restore America Now!)

----------

